#ubuntu-de 2010-12-13
<gggggggggggggggg> i cant get my ubuntu to start
<gggggggggggggggg> i have error at sart
<gggggggggggggggg> hello
<k1l> ,german? gggggggggggggggg 
<shetlandpony> gggggggggggggggg: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<gggggggggggggggg> ubuntu ist ein haufen scheiße
<Protector1981> +o?
<Protector1981> n8
<x2x> Hallo allerseits - wget liefert mir nach den Wegen aus dem Wiki keinen Download, sondern nur ein - zwei Ordner mit ner html-Datei oder einer robots txt.-Datei. Bsp:http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399424/
<ppq> x2x: das paket youtube-dl könnte dich interessieren
<x2x> Wie kann ich Videos oder der Einfachheit halber von einer Seite mit lauter pdf's eben diese runterladen ?
<x2x> ppq - danke ich check mal
<x2x> ok - ich check die url nie die ich nun brauche , so scheint's mir ... denn mit der die im Browser steht klappt das nicht und mit der viedeo url per rechtsklick auch nicht , was mir nun aber im Falle unterschiedlicher Dateien auch nicht hilft . Der urplan sieht so aus dass ich auf sempervideo alle mit linux getaggten Videos downloaden wollte - ging nicht - auf youtube ausgewichen , auch nicht - dann eben mal mit pdf von http://nsl-archiv.c
<x2x> aber zzt. bringt mir keines was denn ich bekomm nichts runter
<jpk__> quit
<ppq> x2x: youtube-dl kann dir alle videos einer playlist oder alle von einem user laden
<x2x> ppq: EINES würde schon mal reichen - aber wie würdest du richtig die 2. Playlist mit 189 videos saugen ??
<x2x> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=search_playlists&search_query=sempervideo&uni=3
<shetlandpony> x2x's url: http://tinyurl.com/293644v |      YouTube         - sempervideo   
<x2x> shetlandpony: thx , -aber wie geht das.. tiniurl dings
<shetlandpony> no problem x2x, it's my occupation.
<cerebellum> Hi, kann mir jemand sagen ob 10.10 auf einem aktuellen iMac (11,2) ohne viel Fummeln läuft?
<luchs> cerebellum: Kannst Du doch einfach testen, live-cd/dvd rein und schauen was passiert.
<cerebellum> da geht's aber schon los … 64-bit ja/nein? 
<cerebellum> der rechner kann. die frage ist, ob ers auch mit ubuntu kann :-)
<luchs> cerebellum: Da fast alles ibm-kompatibel ist, halt fast nur noch PC-Kram, sollte es problemlos laufen, in der heutigen 'Zeit würde ich natürlich 64bit nehmen, ich hatte nocjh nie einen MAC, afaik könnte es nur mit dem bootloader etwas Gefummel geben?
<cerebellum> luchs, ich hatte 9.10 auf einem älteren macbook, das ging mit refit. zum imac 11,2 und refit finde ich leider keine info
<luchs> cerebellum: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1578342
<cerebellum> luchs: danke, meine seriennummer scheint nicht betroffen zu sein. also versuch ich mal eine live-cd
<cerebellum> luchs: habe mich wohl vertan, meine seriennummer steht doch drin. das erklärt den schwarzen bildschirm :-( wird daher vorerst nichts, kein zweiter monitor zur hand
<luchs> cerebellum: Frage doch noch mal am Tage, es wird sich sicherlich ein Weg finden lassen.
<cerebellum> danke
<luchs> np
<Quassy> kann man ~/.cache einfach leeren?
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie bekomme ich eine liste der installierten dateien zu einen packet?
<KaiL> dpkg -L paketname
<IchEsseDichAuf> super, hab nur bei apt gesucht
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: late pong
<Cassull> moin
<Cassull> versuche eine video datei übers terminal mit mplayer zu starten und dabei auf openal als audo + die zweite audio spur einzustellen. Teilweise funktioniert es zwar doch will er mir nicht die zweite audio spur ausgeben. wo ist der fehler? 'mplayer -ao openal -alang en $video
<_pingu> Mir fällt plötzlich auf, dass bei mir im /tmp Verz. unter Kub 10.04 eine Datei a.txt liegt. Jede Minute wird darin eine neue Zeile "Mon Dec 13 08:01:01 CET 2010" angefügt. Wenn ich sie lösche, kommt sie wieder. Sollte mich das beunruhigen?
<sash_> fehlkonfigurierter cron/fehlkonfiguriertes skript?
<LetoThe2nd> _pingu: nicht beunruhigen, aber normal ists eigentlich nicht. vielleicht mal mit irgendwelchen cron-scripten rumgespielt, wo das als debugausgabe herkommen könnte?
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: moin BTW.
<_pingu> LetoThe2nd: Das ist es. (-: Danke
<_pingu> (((-:
<LetoThe2nd> oO( immer dasselbe mit diesen amateurcodern :P )
<sash_> meon LetoThe2nd 
<sash_> meon? moin.
<ko2> hallo, kann man mir bei folgendem Problem helfen: http://dpaste.com/285767/ (Es geht zwar um KDE, aber ich frage mal trotzdem)
<Henso> hallo, ich hab gerade schon oxygen-molecule geladen. aber leider passen firefox und thunderbird immer noch nicht richtig ins oxygen bild. auch oxybird hilft da nicht weiter. kann mir jmd sagen,wie ich es genau wie oxygen aussehen lassen kann?
<richyw> hey Leute ich habe mit VirtualBox WinXP laufen, aber das läuft nicht so flüssig. Einstellung: 1890MB RAM, 4 Prozessoren, 100MB Grafikspeicher. Woran kann es denn liegen? Habe einen neuen Laptop mit einem i7 Prozessor, damit will ich sagen das die Leistung ausreichen sollte.
<KaiL> so wirklich flüssig läuft XP doch eigentlich nie, oder was genau meinst du jetzt?
<richyw> als ich früher mal auf nem alten rechner XP laufen hatte lief das richtig gut. Wenn ich jetzt z.B. auf Start klicke dauert schonmal paar sekunden bis es auf geht. Jetzt muss ich für die Schule mit MegaCAD ein paar Zeichnungen anlegen, dadurch wird alles nur zu einem Gedulds spiel
<LetoThe2nd> richyw: ich hab auch XP auf VBox, und schnell ist anders. ich persönlich hab die multiprozessorunterstützung mit dem ioapic verdacht, aber noch nicht im detail getestet.
<Henso> kann mir jmd erklären, wie ich das oxygen-gtk installieren kann? Ich verstehe die Install-file nicht
<richyw> LetoThe2nd: Hey habe ebenPAE/NX aktiviert, ich weiß zwar nicht was das ist aber ich habe das gefühl das es ein wenig besser läuft ist aber nicht das wahre. Wo finde ich denn ioapic, weiß auch nicht wirklich was das ist aber wenn ich da was finde würde ich da gerne ein wenig ausprobieren
<LetoThe2nd> richyw: augen auf und unter system schauen. dann augen noch ein bisschen weiter aufmachen, den hilfskommentar lesen und feststellen, warum man das nicht mal eben ausprobieren kann.
<LetoThe2nd> (ok, dann halt nicht)
<Pilatus> kann ich ihm Netwerk-Manager-Applet meinem PC eine feste IP zuweisen wenn ja wie ?
<Koegs> ja, über rechte maustaste -> verbindungen bearbeiten
<Henso> mhh. irgendwie versteh ich das nicht. wie geht das mit git oder per kompilieren?
<Cassull> Henso: sudo aptitude install oxygen-icon-theme-complete ;)
<Cassull> Henso: ansonsten folge deinem install guide 
<Henso> Cassull: genau den verstehe ich nicht
<Cassull> mit cd ins verzeichnis wechseln, einen ordner mit mkdir erstellen. In diesen wechseln und dann cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`pkg-config --variable=prefix gtk+-2.0` ../ ausführen
<Cassull> dann noch make -j2 ausführen und zum schluss sudo make install und fertig ist es
<Cassull> noch fragen?
<Henso> Cassull:mom ich probiere es :)
<Kebap23> Hi, wie kann ich mir eine Liste aller Pakete ansehen, die ich zuletzt hinzugefügt & deinstalliert habe?
<rumpe1> Kebap23, /var/log/apt
<Kebap23> danke rumpe1
<rumpe1> hmm... oder das tolle Software-Center hat doch mittlerweile auch so eine history, oder?
<Cassull> Kebap23: oder in synaptic unter datein, verlauf findest du sie übersichtlich nach tag geordnet im gui ;)
<rumpe1> schauschau... synaptic kann das auch %)
<Cassull> sogar mit suche ;)
<Henso> Cassull: super danke hat funktioniert. kannst du mir auch sagen, wo die reposority steht die ich mit git installiert habe?
<Kebap23> danke auch Cassull :)
<Cassull> Henso: system, systemverwaltung, synaptic-paketquellen sind sie eingetragen
<rumpe1> Henso, dazu hättest du statt "make install" "checkinstall" (o.ä.) verwenden sollen
<Cassull> Kebap23: np :)
<eipi-1> hallo, ich wuerde gerne meinen Sunbird-Kalender mit mehreren Rechnern syncronisieren und wenn moeglich auch mit dem Handy, allerdings sollen sie Daten nicht auf irgendwelche Server geladen werden (kein Google-Calendar) sondern ich moechte den sync Server bei mir zuhause laufen lassen. Kennt da jemand ein Programm in der Richtung? Der Server soll auf einem Ubuntu Maverick rechner laufen. Danke schonmal
<Henso> Cassull: oh synaptic scheint gar nicht installiert zu sein?!
<Cassull> Henso: ? welche distri nutzt du?
<Henso> Cassull: kubuntu
<Cassull> Henso: Kynaptic ist das kde pendat zu synaptic
<Cassull> wobei ich nicht weiss ob das noch aktuell ist
<Henso> Cassull: ne scheint nicht aktuell zu sein. mich wundert es nur, dass kubuntu kein paketquellenverzeichnis hat. sollte es doch eigentlich
<Cassull> Henso: was ist mit adept manager?
<Henso> Cassull: kpackagekit?
<Cassull> Henso: auch gut, dort unter einstellungen findest du die paketquellen
<Henso> Cassull: ok wenn das so ist, dann steht die repo da nicht :P
<Cassull> Henso: wenn sie nicht steht ist sie nicht relevant. sudo aptitude remove git und dann hat's sichs
<Henso> Cassull: ok super danke für die hilfe :)
<Cassull> np
<rumpe1> ich glaube er meint, daß sein selbst gebasteltes paket nicht in der paketverwaltung auftaucht, weil er daran vorbei installiert hat
<rumpe1> oder versteh ich was falsch?
<Cassull> so wie ich es verstanden habe hat er was mit git ausprobiert um das gtk theme zu installieren. Jetzt wo es aber installiert ist hat er keine verwendung mehr für git und wollte es los werden
<Cassull> argo problem gelöst
<rumpe1> ist jetzt ja auch wurst ^^
<Cassull> rumpe1: hast du erfahrungen mit mplayer über das terminal steuern?
<rumpe1> leider nein
<das_grosse_W> hi. gibt's schon die lightning version 64bit für den neusten thunderbird?
<monika_> hi, mein Firefox hat sich in der Sprache verstellt, nachdem ich die mit Mozbackup von windows gesicherten Dateien in /home/monika/.mozilla/firefox/bibiiiab.default kopiert habe
<ppq> das_grosse_W: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/1.0b2rc3/contrib/linux-x86_64/
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ygzuk6 | Index of /pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/1.0b2rc3/contrib/linux-x86_64/
<monika_> wie bekommen ich den wider auf deusch?
<ppq> das_grosse_W: außerdem könnte dich https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdLightning interessieren
<dAnjou> monika_: sicher, dass du ihn auf deutsch haben willst?
<monika_> ja wieso nicht?
<dAnjou> 10:07:51 < monika_> wie bekommen ich den wider auf deusch?
<das_grosse_W> ppq, vielen dank
<monika_> haha
<ppq> monika_: hier findest du die sprachpakete: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/  dann version-xyz/linux-i686/xpi/de.xpi
<monika_> ja deutsche sprache schwere sprache
<dAnjou> ppq: sollte das nicht auch in den quellen sein?
<ppq> dAnjou: ja, aber wenn man am profil rumfummelt muss mans manuell installieren. oder etwas differenzierter sein profil backup einspielen, damit es gar nicht erst zu sowas kommt
<monika_> ja leider
<monika_> weiß ich das nun auch
<monika_> hab leider erst nach dem überspielen des systems fesgestellt, dass es mozbackup für linux nicht gibt
<monika_> ok nun habe ich das archiv#
<monika_> wenn ich jetzt wieder alles drüberkopiere sind meine ganzen Links etc und so wieder weg oder?
<ko2> Wenn ich meine Grafikkarte updaten will (Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)), kann ich einfach ein Package von http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ installieren? Ich habe Kubuntu Hardy Heron
<ppq> monika_: das deutsche sprachpaket ist die datei de.xpi. wenn du auf meinen link gehst, musst du deine version raussuchen, dann linux-i686/xpi/de.xpi
<soxor> ja monika aber du hast auch die Links per Lesezeichen Verwaltung zu expotieren 
<monika_> da bin ich nur zu nem tar archiv gelangt aber ich schau nochmal
<ppq> monika_: im unterverzeichnis "xpi" musst du gucken
<soxor> Lesezeichen > Lesezeichenverwaltung > Impotieren und sichern  > Html expotieren
<monika_> ah ok thx
<ppq> ko2: "stabile" neue treuber findest du im ppa https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/ 
<dAnjou> monika_: du musst GAR NICHTS exportieren
<ppq> ko2: das ganze selbst zu kompilieren kann tüdelig werden
<monika_> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.13/linux-i686/de/
<shetlandpony> monika_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/2aq8ppr | Index of /pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.13/linux-i686/de
<soxor> und das die Datei kannst du immer wieder einfügen ob Windoof oder Linux 
<dAnjou> monika_: installier einfach die XPI-Datei
<dAnjou> die brauchst du auch nicht irgendwohin verschieben
<ppq> monika_: nicht das unterverzeichnis "de", sondern "xpi"! http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.13/linux-i686/xpi/de.xpi
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/2ekfvsd
<ppq> monika_: so schwer ist das doch nu wirklich nicht :p
<monika_> ok hab mich von de verleiten lassen
<ko2> ppa: sind die PPA denn "stabil"/risikofrei? ich hab nene älteren Rechner mit altem Kubuntu (=8.04), Kann das Probleme geben?
<dAnjou> monika_: lass einfach sein, was soxor erzählt hat .. das war müll
<ppq> ko2: ppq heiß ich ;) nein, risikofrei ist das nicht, das sollte dir bewusst sein, wie gesagt.. wenn du im schlimmsten fall keine grafische oberfläche mehr hast, solltest du wissen, wie du mit ppa-purge den kram wieder entfernen kannst.
<ko2> ppq: das weiß ich bisher leider nicht, aber ich probiere es mal
<ppq> ko2: das programm ppa-purge findest du übrigens im selben ppa
<dadrc> da wollt ich gerade meckern, aber es ist ja 8.04
<ko2> ppq: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel#Intel-Chips 
<ko2> ppq: Da ist eine etwas andere Adresse als Du mir (auch PPA!) gegeben hast, ich muss "Hardy" auswählen auf dem wiki-Link
<ko2> Gibt es ZWEI Adressen um zu updaten?
<ppq> ko2: nein, eine. das eine ist der link zur launchpad gruppe, das andere zum ppa an sich. und das ist das selbe, das ich dir eben gegeben habe
<ppq> aber gut, dass du im wiki nachschlägst, wusste gar nicht dass das da auch steht
<monika_> ok jetzt bevor ich nochmal was falsch mache, wie installiere ich die xpi datei, im firefox über addons?
<ko2> ppq: ok danke
<ppq> monika_: sollte auch gehen, indem du die im firefox anklickst. ansonsten: jua
<ppq> ko2: ich seh grad, das ppa enthält gar keine hardy pakete mehr
<ko2> enthält es keine mehr oder ist lediglich die Option zum Auswählen deaktiviert? Vielleicht kann ich ja einfach mal "hardy" statt "lucid" eingeben 
<monika_> ahh suuper danke
<monika_> machmal macht man es sich ja komplizierter als es ist
<monika_> :-)
<monika_> also sorry
<monika_> und dankeschön für die kompetente Hilfe
<ko2> ppq: also doch kompilieren?
<ppq> ko2: erstmal rausfinden, ob es nicht doch irgendwo hardy pakete gibt, ich guck auch mal nach nu
<monika_> wenn ich schon dabei bin, ich habe ein Schulprogramm mit dem man Zeugnissse etc erstellen kann. Nun habe ich dieses mittels wine zum luafen gebracht
<monika_> allerdings werden Umlaute nicht angezeigt
<monika_> das das bei linux manchmal ein Problem ist, habe ich schon mitbekommen. Hier geht es aber um Namen von Schülern die dann besser nicht oe oder ae  enthalten sollten
<monika_> kann man da was machen?
<dAnjou> monika_: das ist eher kein problem von linux
<dAnjou> aber helfen kann ich leider trotzdem nich
<ppq> monika_: hast du mal in der winehq appdb nachgeschaut, ob es da ne anleitung für dein programm gibt?
<rumpe1> monika_, vielleicht fehlende fonts? (winetricks.sh?)
<ppq> ,appdb? monika_
<shetlandpony> monika_, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<monika_> ja
<monika_> leider ein sehr kleines Programm, ich habs da nicht gefunden
<rumpe1> monika_, ich würde empfehlen, einfach mal alle greifbaren fonts zu installieren
<rumpe1> monika_, http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<monika_> ok ich schau mal danke soweit
<monika_> melde mich ggf nochmal
<ko2> ppq: Kann ich nicht ein Interpib Ibex Paket installieren?
<rumpe1> monika_, also sowas wie "sh winetricks allfonts"
<ppq> monika_: sind die pakete msttcorefonts und xfs installiert? 
<ko2> ppq: "Intrepid" meine ich
<monika_> im system nehme ich an?
<monika_> mom
<ppq> ko2: nein, ich glaube in intrepid wird ein neuerer xserver verwendet, das wird sehr fummelig, wenn's überhaupt geht.
<ppq> ko2: hast du denn schonmal probiert, deine industriekameras unter ubuntu lucid zu betreiben?
<ko2> nein, habe ich nicht, ich probiere es mal, aber ich glaube das geht eh nicht
<ppq> ko2: wenn sie über usb angeschlossen sind, kannst du mal die usb-id rausfinden (lsusb) und googeln
<ppq> ko2: ich denke, mit hardy kommen wir hier nicht weiter
 * LetoThe2nd votiert langsam dafür, ko2's komische kamareas ins best-of-ubuntu-de-dramenranking 2010 aufzunehmen. zumindest der zweiten jahreshälfte.
<ppq> hrhr
<monika_> also hab nur x11-xfs-utils installiert, xfs nicht ist aber auch kein ubuntu zeichen dran
<monika_> installieren?
<ppq> monika_: macht nichts. ja,  msttcorefonts und xfs
<monika_> msscorefonts findet synaptic gar nicht
<ppq> monika_: das paket heißt ja auch anders
<monika_> ähm und wie finde ich das dann? sorry wenn die frage doof ist
<dAnjou> monika_: nutze bitte copy&paste
<LetoThe2nd> (vielleicht einfach mal oben lesen, buchstabe für buchstabe)
<ppq> monika_: du hast da einen tippfehler drin..
<dAnjou> monika_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriften?redirect=no#Windowsschriftarten
<dAnjou> monika_: da kannste einfach button klicken
<LetoThe2nd> oder die weicheiermethode nehmen und mal grossflächig {u,xu,ku}buntu-restricted-extras installieren. da isses mit drin, und der rest ist bei nem anfänger auch meist nicht direkt schädlich.
<dAnjou> immer druff druff druff
<dAnjou> man hat's ja
<monika_> glaub das kann nicht schaden
<ppq> bin mal afk.. monika_: wenn beides installiert ist, kannst du die fonts von /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/ nach ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/Fonts/ kopieren. sicherstellen dass alle wine programme aus sind, dann dann mal winecfg ausführen (damit der font cache neu generiert werden kann), dann könnte es vielleicht gehen. viel erfolg
<monika_> dann mach ich das mal
 * LetoThe2nd sieht da kein problem. die meisten leute wollen ja schliesslich codecs, flash, java... und so viel mehr isses ja dann nicht mehr.
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: is immer das erste, was ich installier
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: dito.
<monika_> komisch ist auch, zum testen hatte ich ubuntu parallel zu winxp installiert, als ich mich dann entschlossen hatte habe ichs komplett platt gemacht und nochmal installiert, da waren dan einige anwendungen die vorher mitinstalliert wurden nicht dabei
<monika_> nicht schlimm habs nachinstalliert
<monika_> aber warum,k.a.
<dAnjou> monika_: manchmal entfernen sie programme aus der vorinstallation oder fügen welche hinzu in neuen ubuntu-versionen
<dAnjou> gimp is zum beispiel rausgeflogen im letzten oder vorletzten release
<monika_> ja aber das war ja dieselbe install cd
<pog> ich hab unter Ubuntu 10.10 auf einem Dell-Laptop die Video-Sachen installiert, und ich war soweit zufrieden, bis -
<webs553> Hallo, gibt es für Ubuntu Programme, welche mir einen deutschen Text vorlesen können?
<pog> Mein Problem mit dem Abspielen ist nun, dass es mit Fullscreen und groesserer Darstellungen ueberhaupt nicht fliessend laeuft, der Sound scheint mir soweit o.k.
<tm> ,sprachausgabe? webs553 
<shetlandpony> Sorry tm, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber sprachausgabe
<tm> webs553: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sprachausgabe  <-- siehe hier
<pog> webs553: meinst Du Browser? oder allgemein? Es gibt Sachen, nur bin ich nicht auf dem letzen Stand.
<pog> da "normale" DVDs abspielen an fuer sich seit gut 10 Jahren keine Probleme mehr darstellt, wuerde es mich wunder nehmen, wo das Problem ist, wenn das Video so "springt". 
<pog> und wie man es optimieren kann. 
<pog> in der Groesse des Totemplayers sieht es ganz normal aus. 
<webs553> tm, danke ich gucks mir durch
<webs553> pog, browser können sowas auch?
<k1l> pog: welche graka? welchen treiber? das klingt eher nach performance problemen
<tm> ,away? ttys2_weg 
<shetlandpony> ttys2_weg: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<pog> webs553: es gibt solche fuer Blinde, es gaebe auch spezielle CSS-Anweisungen fuer Style-Sheet. Meine Recherchen liegen laengere Zeit zurueck. Ich werde auch mal schauen, ob's ev ein FF-Plugin gibt. 
<webs553> pog, ok danke, ne lass mal, war nur neugierig
<pog> es interessiert mich auch sehr, nur wird's immer dann dringlich, wenn man es braucht:-)
<pog> es gab auch ein python-Interface, das Sprachausgabe (ich hatte es unter Win) machte, allerdings fand ich nur die engl. Sprachmodule. 
<Cassull> wie lautet der parameter um mplayer die zweite audio spur abspielen zu lassen? Ich habe es schon mit -alang en ausprobiert doch es funktionierte nicht
<monika_> hi hab mein umlaute problem lösen können, lag an den doofen programm
<rumpel__> monika_, erzähl :)
<monika_> jetzt hab ich noch ne frage rechts unten habe ich bei ubuntu 10.10 desktop ein mail symbol
<rumpel__> du meinst oben rechts(?)
<monika_> ähm stimmt hab die leiste runtergemacht
<monika_> :-)
<rumpel__> *g*
<monika_> windows gewohnheit
<monika_> wie kann ich denn einstellen dass er da nicht evolution sondern thunderbird benutzt
<rumpel__> garnicht .. zumindest nicht für das indicator-applet
<monika_> bei standardprogramme hab ichs schon eingestellt
<rumpel__> für thunderbird kannste alltray nehmen
<monika_> oh schade
<k1l> ich glaube das geht nicht, jedenfalls nicht ohne eine menge zu frickeln
<monika_> finde ich alltray unter synaptic?
<rumpel__> monika_, mit "alltray thunderbird %u" startet thunderbird mit symbol in der taskleiste (oder wie immer das heißt)
<rumpel__> monika_, ja... und ist oft schon installiert *vermut*
<dAnjou> monika_: du willst thunderbird nich die ganze zeit laufen ahben
<rumpel__> dAnjou, wieso nicht? %)
<dAnjou> monika_: ich empfehle popper ... moment
<dAnjou> monika_: http://www.rum3ber.ch/projekte/45-information-technology/118-popper-meldet-neue-emails.html
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/353j5yn | Popper meldet neue Emails
<LetoThe2nd> gibts ne hübsche möglichkeit die mac eines interfaces direkt zu kriegen? oder muss ich da ifconfig parsen?
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: ifconfig kann sie nicht separat rausgeben
<monika_> noch zur info wegen des umlauteproblems, da lag der hund begraben: http://paste2.org/p/1139702
<dAnjou> ?
<monika_> habs erstmal auf linux geschoben, dabei konnte das gar nix dafür
<dAnjou> rumpel__: weils ganz einfach unnötig ressourcen klaut
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: ich hab beim ersten man-überlesen nichts gesehen, ehrlich gesagt.
<monika_> ich werde das popper mal probieren
<monika_> das systemeigene kann ich ja einfach ausblenden
 * LetoThe2nd hat grade die geniöse idee, nen message-watcher namens "pringles" zu schreiben :P
<dAnjou> monika_: popper intergriert sich in das "system-eigene"
<dAnjou> monika_: wenn du das nicht willst, nimm mail-notification
<rumpel__> LetoThe2nd, /proc/net/arp (?)
<monika_> aha, anö ist doch gut
<monika_> oder hat das nachteile?
<LetoThe2nd> rumpel__: hm.. nicht viel schöner :-(
<dAnjou> monika_: höchstens subjektive
<mgolisch> jo dann muste die ip wissen
<mgolisch> und anch filtern
<mgolisch> genausp kacke
<LetoThe2nd> ah, unter /sys scheint man vorwärts zu kommen :-)
<LetoThe2nd> fürs protokoll: ./devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0/net/eth0/address
<LetoThe2nd> ist natürlich von system zu system verschieden, die id.
<rumpel__> hm... dürfte das selbe sein wie /sys/class/net/<dev>/address
<rumpel__> wird drauf verlinkt
<LetoThe2nd> rumpel__: stimmt, da ist der pfad nicht ganz so hässlich.
<dAnjou> und is systemunabhängig
<dAnjou> so gut wie
<rumpel__> "everything is a file" rockt ^^
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: wär für meinen fall auch nicht wichtig, die hardware ist fix. aber schöner ists schon, das stimmt.
<monika_> also vielen dank für die hilfen, popper erfüllt den zweck
<monika_> bis bald
<Blindie> moinä
<Blindie> -ä
<Blindie> wat bringt eigentlich die ubuntu dvd im gegensatz zur cd?
<Blindie> lohnt sich das?
<sysdef> die DVD ist schoener bedruckt
<pLato0n> ohne sie zu kennen würd ich generell "nein" sagen
<rumpel__> Blindie, vermutlich kann man mehr pakete direkt von dvd installieren. Aber wenn man halbwegs flottes internet hat, ist das ziemlich uninteressant.
<pLato0n> selbst für mich mit dsl light isses net wirklich interessant 
<sysdef> wenn man sie sich eh zieht hat das nur nachteile, da man nicht alle pakete braucht. bis man die DVD noch mal braucht sind eh die meissten pakete veraltet und werden aus dem netz gezogen
<Blindie> ich hab nen proxy, und oft einbrüche
<Blindie> da ist das interresanter
<Blindie> ist da den kde und gnome bei?
<sysdef> DVDs sind gut wenn man in die sahara zieht oder wenn man jemandem in pakistan was gutes tun will
<rumpel__> hehe
<rumpel__> Blindie, sinnvoller ist vermutlich install-cd/stick und (aktueller, passender) /var/cache/apt/archives-ordner von einem anderen ubuntu
<dAnjou> Blindie: kurzer vokal → zwei konsonanten!!!
<Blindie> ...
<Blindie> bin in deutsch ne niete
<Blindie> aja sysdef, wie kann eine heruntergeladene dvd schöner bedruckt sein?
<DerMicha> moinmoin
<sysdef> Blindie: meinte die von Mr. HobbyAstronaut geschickte
<Blindie> wer is n das^^
<DerMicha> ich habe folgendes problem, der installer ubiquity reagiert nach dem auswählen des tastatur layoutes nicht mehr, auch mit -d oder --pdb bekomme ich keine fehlermeldung. er zeigt einfach nur den "beschäftigt" cursor und tut nix mehr
<monika_> hi, hab nochmal ne frage, wie kann ich denn auf eine Netzwerkfreigabe so zufreifen, sodass diese nach dem reboot wieder automatisch geladen wird
<monika_> wie unter windows: netzlaufwerk
<rumpel__> ,fstab? monika_ 
<shetlandpony> monika_, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<monika_> danke
<LetoThe2nd> monika_, bzw genauer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Festes-Einbinden
<monika_> ok werd mal lesen
<DerMicha> wie schaff ich es denn das ubiquty mir wennigstens in irgend einer art statusmeldungen in der shell gibt?
<sysdef> monika_: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2644796.html
<k1l> sysdef: s/monika_/DerMicha/
<shetlandpony> k1l thinks that sysdef meant: DerMicha: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2644796.html
<sysdef> k1l: da is was dran :|
<DerMicha> k, ich schau mal :)
<sysdef> ggf. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<DerMicha> sysdef: http://pastebin.com/v2pabrf6 das ist die ausgabe von Ubiquity im syslog
<DerMicha> geh ich recht in der annahme das irgendwas mit libparted nicht stimmen könnte?
<DerMicha> /var/log/installer/syslog existiert nicht, ich schau aber gerade ob das vlt irgendwo anders liegt
<DerMicha> es existiert noch eine datei /var/crash/_usr_lib_ubiquity_bin_ubiquity.0.crash  http://pastebin.com/z5HR58Jp
<DerMicha> vlt steht da ja was verwertbares drin
<DerMicha> sysydef: http://pastebin.com/xaSW7dgA das hier ist der inhalt von /var/log/installer/debug  die letzten paar zeilen sind wichtig, ich sehe zwar das da irgendwas kaputt zu sein scheint, aber nicht was genau 
<DerMicha> zeile 3042 liefert scheinbar ne 1 zurück
<Minze> wie kann man unter Ubuntu IP's bzw. URL's sperren?
<brot> hosts.conf :)
<sysdef> .oO( echo "127.0.1.1 google.de" >> /etc/hosts )
<Minze> hmm ich blicke da nicht so recht durch :S
<Minze> das ist in meiner hosts vorhanden 
<Minze> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QZn5VrNd
<Minze> Und jetzt gehen wir davon aus das ich  "kino.to" bzw. "91.217.178.230" blocken wollte, was müsste ich hierfür für ein eintrag anlegen
<rumpel__> Minze, 127.0.1.1 kino.to
<Minze> ok, danke :)
<k1l> Minze: damit leitest du die adresse auf den localhost um. also läuft sie ins leere (hat ja sysdef oben schon genannt)
<rumpel__> bringt aber nix, wenn jemand so schlau ist, sich die IP zu merken ^^
<Minze> die IP könnte man so aber nicht ebenfalls umleiten stimmts?
<Minze> dann müsste man schon mit iptables ran, nimm ich an
<dadrc> oder aufm Router, wenn du sowas hast
<sysdef> .oO( ettercap )
<Minze> die fritzbox scheint sowas nicht zu haben :(
<dadrc> meine hat, da sollte man aber schon wissen, was man macht. allerdings wird das so langsam OT
<dadrc> ,ot
<dadrc> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<sysdef> ah, nur ne fritzbox, du hattest vorhin router gesagt ;p kannst virtuelle netwerk devices aufsetzen mit den IPs
<sysdef> oder die routing tabelle manipulieren
<DerMicha> sysdef: magst du mal bitte in die pastes schauen die ich oben gepostet hab, was da nicht stimmt?
<sysdef> sag einfach: $IP ist erreichbar ueber eth0:1 die ins nirvana geht
<sysdef> DerMicha: ich bin weder Ubiquity noch Python developer. ich nutze d-i ohne frontend
<Minze> welchen cli brower könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
<DerMicha> sysdef: hast du irgend nen tip wohin ich mich wenden kann mit dem problem? aber trotzdem schonmal danke für die hilfe das ich die debug meldungen gefunden hab ;)
<Minze> hatte mal ein richtig schönen CLI-Browser, aber Lynx war es meines erachtens nicht :S
<dadrc> Minze: w3m
<Minze> so hab den cli-browser gefunden den ich mal gehabt habe, und zwar links2 :)
<Minze> so das wars, nen schönen tag noch :)
<sophie_h> hallo, habe folgende probleme: benutze ubuntu 10.10 32-bit und bekomme kein grub menü zu sehen, stattdessen erscheint folgende fehler meldung: modprobe: Fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.dep No such file or directory
<sophie_h> danach startet er aber
<sophie_h> dann erkennt er die meisten usb-sticks nicht
<sophie_h> was kann ich tun??
<sysdef> DerMicha: die SW hat keinen support. ( #Ubiquity: Total of 1 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 0 normal] )
<DerMicha> hm, dann werd ich wohl das live system dauerhaft benutzen müssen :(
<sophie_hxf> hallo, habe folgende probleme: benutze ubuntu 10.10 32-bit und bekomme kein grub menü zu sehen, stattdessen erscheint folgende fehler meldung: modprobe: Fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.dep No such file or directory
<sophie_hxf> danach startet er aber
<sophie_hxf> dann erkennt er die meisten usb-sticks nicht 
<sophie_hxf> was kann ich tun??
<sophie_hxf> kann mir da jemand helfen??
<dadrc> ,geduld? sophie_hxf 
<shetlandpony> sophie_hxf: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<sophie_hxf> ok, danke..
<psych> Guten Mittag an Alle! Ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich hab gestern mal mein System ein bisschen aufgeräumt und dabei auch ein paar Programme gelöscht, die ich nicht brauche. Soweit auch wunderbar. Heute den rechner wieder angschalten und es fehlt die startleiste oben und die fußleiste unten. Irgenjemand eine idee an was das liegen könnte, bzw. was ich da neu installieren müsste?! Achja, ich hab ubuntu 10.10
<dadrc> psych: guck mal nach, ob gnome-panel läuft.
<dadrc> psych: wenn ja, konsole aufmachen und eingeben: killall gnome-panel
<dadrc> psych: wenn nicht, gnome-panel starten
<dadrc> psych: wenn das alles nicht geht, mal bitte apt-cache policy gnome-panel in ein nopaste
<psych> Ahh, es tut sich was :) Ich hab jetzt gnome-panel gestartet und meine kopf und fußleiste is wieder da wo sie sein soll. Danke für die hilfe
<psych> Damit die jetzt absofort wieder immer da ist einfach in den "Autostart" eintragen oder gibts da ne spezielle Datei für sowas "Systemrelevantes"?
<dadrc> psych: dafür gibts was spezielles... passiert das bei jedem neustart?
<DerMicha> ah, jetzt geht es, hab einfach mal python neu installiert
<psych> Also seit der Aufräum Aktion gestern hab ich ihn jetzt erst wieder 2 mal neu gestartet und da wars bis jetzt immer weg
<k1l> psych: dann wäre wohl die frage, was du alles gelöscht hast
<dadrc> psych: mach mal den gconf-editor auf und geh in /desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<dadrc> psych: da sollte es einen eintrag namens panel geben
<psych> panel hat bei mir den wert gnome-panel
<psych> gelöscht hab ich eigentlihc meiner meinung nur so ein paar unwichtige standartprogramme die ich nicht brauch, war meiner meinung nichts relevantes dabei, aber jetzt weis ich leider auch so im detail nicht mehr was das war
<dadrc> hm, das stimmt also... 
<dadrc> mit synaptic deinstalliert?
<psych> jap
<dadrc> Das hat eine History-Funktion
<psych> ahh okay. Danke dafür, wusste ich noch nicht. Ich werd da jetzt selber nochmal durchschaun, aber gibts zufällig eine möglichkeit gleich den ganzen monat zu exportieren und für ecuh hier zugänglich zu machen?
<dadrc> Pro Session geht's -  das kannste einfach rauskopieren
<dadrc> ,nopaste? psych 
<shetlandpony> psych: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<psych> Okay, danke, werd ich machen, kann aber ein bisschen dauern, da das bei mir komischerweise alles als einzelner punkt gespeichert ist
<psych> Hier mal die History. Das neuste steht oben. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/304325/
<psych> keiner ne idee?!
<pog> psych: haette ein neuer BEnutzer auch keine Panels mehr? (um zu testen, ob es beim Benutzer liegt, oder an den globalen Einstellungen?
<psych> Ich werds mal kurz ausprobieren
<psych> Bin deshalt mal kurz weg
<psych> bis gleich
<pog> okydok
<psych> So, also bei nem neu angelegten Benutzer sind die Panels etc. so da wies seinsoll.
<psych> Ich hab jetzt mal das gnome-panel komplett zurückgesetzt
<psych> ich bin nochmal kurz weg um mich neu anzumelden um dann zu sehen ob das wirkung gezeigt hat
<psych> Hey, ich bin wieder da, und leider hat sich mein problem mit dem fehlenden Panels immer noch nicht gelöst...
<ppq> psych: hattest du uns schon deine ~/.xsession-errors präsentiert?
<dauerflucher> ,nopasten? psych
<shetlandpony> psych: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<pog> psych: grundsaetzlich kann man im Gnome die Panels unterschiedlichst Definieren, was Anzahl und Aussehen betrifft. 
<pog> was passiert denn, wenn Du einen neuen Benutzer machst? Fehlen dann die Panels.
<psych>  Hey, also bei einem neuen benutzer sind die Panels da.
<psych> wo finde ich die xsession-errors bzw. wie kann ich die einsehen?
<dauerflucher> psych: ~/.xsession-errors
<dauerflucher> ist eine versteckte datei in deinem homeverzeichnis
<psych> Danke, hier meine xsession-errors http://paste.pocoo.org/show/304342/
<Fusskrank> serVas
<zerwas> servas
<pog> psych: ich wuerde mal versuchen, das /home/benutzer Verzeichnisses bei Dir zu mounten. Die Profile, die Du brauchst, Mozilla, Evolution a.ae kannst Du dann ev von Hand migirieren, .dateien in Deinem Heimat-Verzeichnis. 
<pog> oder copiere doch mal die Session-Einstellungen von gnome auf deinen User. 
<pog> Ich finde es etwas ungeschickt, dass Linux nicht so unterschiedet, welche User-Profile-Daten wirklich fuer den User wichtig sind, und nicht bloss Standard-Einstellungen der einzelnen Softwares, was ja eigentlich global ist. 
<sash_> pog: die globalen werden beim erstellen des users bzw. beim ersten starten des entsprechenden programms automatisch die privaten
<sash_> in der regel
<psych> Hey, tschuldigung, wenn ich jetzt nochmal nachfrag, aber solang arbeite ich noch nicht mit linux. Aber welches verzeichniss soll ich wie und wo mounten. Und welche dateien soll ich da wohin kopieren
<pog> ja, meiner Meinung nach, kann man relativ leicht, mit einem "neuen Profil" arbeiten, und die wichtigen Profil-Daten migrieren (und natuerlich die persoenlichen DAten). 
<sash_> und ab dann sind die vom benutzer ausfuehrbar. erstell mal n neuen user und schau in sein /home. da ist kein .thunderbird, kein .gconf usw. erst nach dem anmelden bzw starten der jeweiligen programme
<pog> psych: Du kannst auch mal die Homes so umbenennen, dass sie vertauscht sind.
<sash_> ausfuehrbar? konfigurierbar meinte ich
<pog> ist vllt einfacher, als anders mountern, dann logout und neues login.-
<sash_> pog: nein? die rechte sind dann falsch, wenn man das einfach so macht
<pog> ja, stimmt, shit-
<pog> aber anders Mounten nuetz dann auch nichts. 
<pog> psych: was moechtest Du denn genau? einfach mit dem jetzigen User wieder normal arbeiten koennen.?
<pog> Du kannst auch die Panels wieder von Hand per Gnome erstellen, ist vllt nicht aufwaendiger, als ein alter Stand zu erstellen.
<pog> Dann lernst Du grad Gnome etwas besser kennen :-)
<olli248> Moin, man kann sich ja mit who aktive konsolenverbindungen ansehen, wie kann ich vereinzelnte aber beenden?
<pog> olli248: wenn Du die Prozess-Nr siehst kannst Du ein kill drauf machen. scheint mir noch schwierig rauszufinden, welche Verbindungen nicht mehr noetig sind.
<olli248> pog: ja das ist es
<pog> oder Du meist, wenn Du auf einem Server bist, die eingehenden Verbindungen?
<olli248> pog: richtig, ich habe mehrere benutzer auf einem vserver und wenn ich vereinzelnte verbindungen kappen möchte hab ich bisher noch nichts brauchbares gefunden um einfach zu identifizieren welche session zu welchem prozess gehört
<pog> Was Du machen kannst, ein screen eroeffnen, der dann unabhaenig vom Terminal oben bleibt, dann kannst Du alle Verbindungen killen, und Screen verwaltet halt die Sachen, die Du brauchst, wie ev. Console-Chat.
<pog> aber so sind ja wohl unerschiedliche User. 
<olli248> pog: richtig
<olli248> unterschiedliche user
<psych> @pog sorry, das ich grad nicht geantwortet hab. Ja, mein ziel ist einfach das ich mit meinem aktuellen user wieder normal arbeiten kann
<pog> kannst Du nicht z.B. in einem Cron-Job am 4:00 morgens alles pendenten Verbindungen abschiessen, olli248, 
<olli248> pog: ja das wäre das eine, aber ich hätte gerne noch was um sofort was zu beenden, und dann nicht alle sondern nur eine bestimmte
<sash_> olli248: du siehst do mit w den user und ne pid. kill it
<pog> psych: man hat unterschiedliche Moeglichkeiten. kommt halt auch etwas drauf an, wieviele persoenliche Profile-Daten hast. 
<olli248> sash_: ne pid? ne ich hab da keine oder bin blind
<pog> eines, was Du kannst, mal alles auf den neuen User copieren, und das Profile des neuen Users verwenden, zum schauen, ob Du dann alles machen kannst. mit sudo chown -R Deinuser:DeineGruppe ~/, kannst Du die Rechte uber dem Home aendern. 
<sash_> olli248: nicht pid, aber pts
<olli248> sash_: ah richtig, dsa hab ich nicht zuende überlegt.. joa das ist quasi genau was es sein soll, wenn auch geringfügig umständlich
<psych> @pog danke, werd ich dann morgen mal machen. Vielen Danke für deine Hilfe! Wenns nicht klappen sollte dann meld ich mich morgen weider
<pog> okay
<sash_> olli248: da kann man auch n script machen, dass nen user greppt, per awk nur die pts-zeile ausgibt und/oder das direkt in ps ax greppt
<pog> olli248: mit sudo pstree -p
<pog> siehst Du den Prozess-Baum mit Prozess-Nrn.
<sash_> pog: nicht immer sudo...
<olli248> pog: ah sehr gut, das kannte ich noch gar nicht
<pog> ich hab grad gesehen, dass er Prozess-Nrn noch ausspuckt. 
<pog> sash_: olli248 ich denke mir, ohne sudo werden nur die User-Prozesse gezeigt, oder nicht?
<jaynis> moin
<sash_> pog: guck doch nach
<pog> warum meintest Du "nicht immer sudo" das war doch eine typische root-Admin-Abfrage, die wir da wollten.
<sysdef> .oO( pstree -pu )
<pog> o.k. wunderbar. 
<pog> bei mir auf der cmdline, wo ich es testete, kam ohne sudo wenig :-)
<sash_> ps aux zum beispiel zeigt mir auch ohne root alles
<jaynis> ich hab nen problem. seit eben gerade stürzt nautilus ca. 20 sekunden nach dem login ab und in der taskleiste steht ungefähr 20 x "Startet File Manager ...". der rest des systems scheint aber zu funktionieren.
<sash_> afaik
<jaynis> woran kann das liegen?
<pog> ja, wohl schon, sash_
<Pilatus> Nabend ... 
<pog> jaynis: das ist kein haeufiges Problem, was verwendest Du denn fuer ein Release. 
<jaynis> ubuntu 10.10
<pog> ich wuerde vor eine FEhlersuchen, mal neu einloggen.
<jaynis> ich hab schon fehler gesucht und schon mehrfach neugestartet und neueingeloggt.
<sash_> ist da echt ne farbe?
<pog> ich hab ein paar mal 10.10 getesten, nie probs mit nautilus.
<pog> ah, so... 
<jaynis> hab auch schon gegoogelt. da hatten leute das gleiche problem. deren fehlerlösung funktioniert bei mir aber nicht.
<benste> hi leute, habe mal ne frage, in dem Netbook remix, von 10.10 ist aj anutilus iwie in unity integriert, oder ersetzt. DAs Problem ist nur wie komme ich jetzt an den SMB Share, der vorher üb er das Orte Menü gemountet wurde,  wenn ich jetzt auf den shortcut klcike komme ich nur zurück zu unity mit dem desktophintergrund
<pog> shit, ich wuerd halt mal voruebergehend mit einem anderen File-Manager wie dolphin oder Thunar arbeiten.
<jaynis> ^^
<jaynis> ich wollt das problem eigentlich lösen und kein workaround anwenden. also der pc an sich is nich so wichtig, hab ja noch mein notebook, auf dem ich arbeiten kann.
<schweegi> wenn ich das panel transparent machen will, ist lediglich ein kleiner abschnitt des panels transparent. wie bekomme ich das gesamte panel transparent ( GNOME ) ?
<sash_> pog: nautilus ist mehr als nur ordneransicht
<pog> jaynis: sag aber nicht, dass ein update uns dann den nautilus kaputt macht:-)
<jaynis> hmm was meinst du?
<pog> dolphin ja auch, wobei eher fuer KDE
<k1l> schweegi: ganz geht es nicht
<pog> hast Du denn einen update des systems gemacht, oder ging der nautilus gleich nach der Installatin nicht?
<jaynis> also ich habe gestern eine große datei von meinem pc auf ne externe festplatte kopiert. dabei ist das system abgestürzt und mehr oder weniger habe ich seit dem diesen nautilus fehler. nur konnte ich eben noch ne mit dem pc ne stunde arbeiten bis dieser fehler auftritt. jetzt ist er einfach unmittelbar nach systemstart (bzw. login) präsent.
<sash_> jaynis: neuen user anlegen, damit einloggen, gucken
<jaynis> pog: ubuntu 10.10 benutze ich schon ein paar wochen, daher kann der fehler nich kommen.
<pog> hast Du auch mal mit einem andere User-Probiert, vllt, lokale profile-Daten, die noch vom Absturz kommen. 
<jaynis> sash_: das kann ich mal machen, das is ne gute idee. ich glaube sogar, dass es damit funzen wird. es also wohl an irgendwelchen config files im home verzeichnis liegt.
<benste> jemand ne idee ? - wie ich in unity wieder an den SMB share komme ?
<pog> als, konnest mal die Nautilus-Profile-Daten versuchen zu loeschen. oder umbennen.
<sash_> benste: mount.cifs :P
<jaynis> jo habe ich auch schon mit begonnen.. also .nautilus habe ich schon gelöscht weil  ein löschen dieses ordners schonmal geholfen hat, als ich ein nautilus prob hatte.
<pog> benste: im Prinzip sollte man doch mit smb://pfad an die Shares kommen
<jaynis> bin eben afk, bei einem anderen user einloggen.
<benste> -- aber wo kann ich das eingeben in unity - meine schwester muss das verstehen, und vorher hatte die das
<benste> einfach im Orte menu drin, das sowie nautilus sind aber in unuity nicht erreichbar
<benste> pog: also im FF kann ich das zwar angeben, das bringt mir aber ja wenig, da kann man ja keine daten rein packen
<pog> ich kenn mich leider in der Configuration von unity nicht aus, Man muesste wohl ein Button erstellen, der das halt aufruft. 
<schweegi> k1l, damit meinte ich durchgehend durchs gesamte panel, so wie man es auf etlichen screenshots im forum auf ubuntuusers.de auch findet
<pog> reden wir von dem ? http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/features
<jaynis> re
<benste> pog: aber ist gibt keinen extra channel für unity oder ?
<jaynis> also ich hab eben ne gastsitzung gemacht, da funzt alles.
<jaynis> was für config dateien kommen denn in frage?
<pog> muesst ja moeglich sein, wenn man denb Datei-Ordner aufruft, dort ein smb reinzuhaengen, aber wie kann ich nicht sagen.
<benste> pog: ja genau von dem verbugten ding reden wir
<sash_> benste: hoechstens nen englischen. versuch doch /join #unity
<benste> :-)
<benste> mit englisch hätte ich kein problem :-)
<benste> nur #unity gibts net
<pog> jaynis: dann liegt es bestimmt dran, dass er Absturz vllt ein Recovery oder was machen will. 
<jaynis> ja. wahrscheinlich vergebens ^^ 
<pog> genau, und stuerzt immer wieder ab.
<jaynis> also es sieht so aus, als seien in der taskleiste ca. 20 fenster mit dem titel "Startet file manager ..." und es gehen immer welche weg und kommen immer welche dazu, so dass es halt immer ca. 20 bleiben.
<jaynis> joar was gibt es denn für config dateien von gnome oder nautilus, die man mal löschen kann ohne, dass gleich das ganze system neu aufgesetzt werden muss ;).
<pog> benste: schade faer Maemo gab's z.B. ein guter Channel. 
<pog> weiss nicht, ob unity rein Ubuntu ist, oder auch sonst verwendet wird, wegen support_Channel. 
<pog> jaynis: gute Frage, ich schau mal, was ich bei mir so sehe. 
<schweegi> k1l: das meine ich: http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/5161/bildschirmfoto1t.png
<pog> ein ~/.nautilus gibt es mal, jaynis, oder denkst Du es ist eher auf gnome-Ebene?
<schweegi> k1l,  ist das obere panel und nur ab system bis zum CPU Applet ist es Transparent. auf zig Screenshots hingegen sehe ich immer wieder durchgehende transparenz
<pog> ich wuerd das mal umbenennen.
<jaynis> pog: .nautilus habe ich schon probiert. das hat irgendwie nichts geholfen
<pog> schweegi: vielleicht muss Du neu einloggen, damit der die Daten neu uebernimmt, resp. wieder ein neues generiert. 
<pog> meine jaynis, nicht schweegi
<pog> jaynis: ich hatte mal das Problem, dass .evolution irgendwie nicht als Datei migriert werden konnte, wenn ich alle Profile migrierte, war es o.k. (hab sicher auch was falsch gemacht, nur weiss ich auch nicht was). 
<pog> oder es sind noch Daten im Gnome-Profile, die relevant sind. 
<jaynis> hmmmm
<pog> jaynis: ich fand bis anhin nicht soviel ueber die Profil-Daten, immer auch ein Problem bei einer Migration.
<k1l> schweegi: mit compiz gibts da wohl was: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_panel
<schweegi> k1l, funktioniert, nur leider werden auch die icons dann mit abgeschwächt..
<k1l> jo. oder schummeln mit ner "unechten transparenz"
<schweegi> k1l, hab ich schon probiert, ist dasselbe problem wie beim einfärben.. :(
<k1l> zeig mal so nen screenshot, wo es anders is
<k1l> weil einige applet haben ja nen hintergrund mit farbe.
<schweegi> k1l, beispielsweise hier: http://img155.imageshack.us/i/screenshoton9.png/
<schweegi> k1l, ich hatte es selbst schonmal transparent, das war allerdings auch ein anderes GTK-Theme. mir wurde mal gesagt das man in die config-datei eines themes irgendwas setzen müsste, aber ich weiß a) nicht mehr welche config datei und b) was ich da reinschreiben soll. mit den standard-themes von ubuntu gibt es mit der transparenz dasselbe problem
<dAnjou> grrr, leute, die bei imageshack hosten lassen, gehören gesteinigt
<schweegi> k1l, oder auch hier: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/vorstellungsthread:-mein-ubuntu-desktop/1217/ , 2. post von zerolution
<k1l> schweegi: es gibt unzählige links dazu bei einer suche. der hier ist übrigens der selbe mit dem screen von dir: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-935153.html
<schweegi> k1l,  ich sag ja, das haben viele transparent.. nur ich weiß eben nicht, wie die das hinkriegen. aber wenn das ein Bug in GNOME wäre häten ihn ja alle
<k1l> schweegi: das 2. bild von oben ist aber auch ein dock
<schweegi> dAnjou, wieso das ?
<k1l> versuch mal nen anderes theme
<dAnjou> schweegi: nich hier
<k1l> schweegi: oder hier mal http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/panel-background-im-ubuntu-maverick-beta-them/#post-2587712
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/32hohm6 | panel background im Ubuntu Maverick beta theme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<k1l> mehr suche ich jetzt nicht. 
<jokrebel> hi
<schweegi> k1l, ich schau mir das gleich mal an. danke auf jeden fall :) 
<kraut> moin
<kraut> jemand eine idee, warum mit ubuntu-kernel mein trackpoint nach dem suspend nicht mehr geht?
<kraut> mit dem vanilla kernel habe ich keine probleme
<kraut> hardware ist ein lenovo t61
<schweegi> mal ne peinliche frage, ist es möglich eine verknüpfung zu einem ort auf einer windows-partition auf dem desktop von ubuntu zu erstellen? finde unter Starter nur die möglichkeit, programme zu starten.
<MagicWolf> moin
<sdx23> kraut: ist psmouse ein Modul oder einkompiliert?
<MagicWolf> ich hab hier ne zerstörte windows ntfs platte wo ich versuchen will daten zu retten.. sie wird nicht eingehangen..jemand ne idee?
<kraut> sdx23: modul
<kraut> sdx23: ubuntu kernel ist der normale von linux-image
<kraut> rmmod psmouse geht nicht, weil in use
<sash_> MagicWolf: image ziehen, danach testdisk, danach photorec. die letzten beiden schritte am image. machst du das image kaputt, neu ziehen oder vorher direkt nochmal kopieren
<jokrebel> MagicWolf: wird sie von GParted erkannt?
<sash_> wieso gparted? fdisk -l
<MagicWolf> jokrebel, nein..auch fdisk sieht nix
<sdx23> kraut: klingt danach http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#Reactivate_Scrolling_after_suspend.2Fresume
<MagicWolf> das is ja mein problem :) beim retten hab ich mich schon eingelesen
<shetlandpony> sdx23's url: http://tinyurl.com/34hbpsd | How to configure the TrackPoint - ThinkWiki
<kraut> sdx23: meine ich schon probiert zu haben
<sash_> MagicWolf: wie angeschlossen?
<MagicWolf> sata direkt in der kiste
<jaynis> pog: jetzt scheint es wieder zu funktionieren
<sash_> MagicWolf: hört man die platte?
<MagicWolf> sie klickt^^
<kraut> sdx23: ich teste nochmal, brb
<sash_> ouchn
<jokrebel> MagicWolf: rythmisch?
<MagicWolf> ja.. nur da is eine txt drauf von einem bekannten.. die muss er haben :E
<MagicWolf> jup
<k1l> ,mount? schweegi 
<shetlandpony> schweegi, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<MagicWolf> tick...tick...tick...
<MagicWolf> ab und an steht sie mal
<sash_> MagicWolf: wenn fdisk sie nicht sieht, weiß ich persönlich nicht weiter. ich denke nicht, dass dann einfach so noch was zu retten ist
<jokrebel> MagicWolf: oO … wenn von dem Text kein Backup existiert, war er nicht wichtig ;-)
<MagicWolf> jokrebel, es ist die platte eines ie browsenden windowsusers der 1x am tag mails chekt.. da gibts nix :D
<sash_> lass mich raten. in der txt-file stehen die passwörter
<MagicWolf> btw hatte ich nachm einbau probleme mit uuid.. er hatte ubuntu nicht gefunden..dh geh ich von aus das er sie iwie erkannt hat..zumindest am anfang
<MagicWolf> sash_, mag sein.. aber sowas interessiert mich nicht 8)
<sophie_hxf> hallo, habe folgende probleme: benutze ubuntu 10.10 32-bit und bekomme kein grub menü zu sehen, stattdessen erscheint folgende fehler meldung: modprobe: Fatal: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/modules.dep No such file or directory
<sophie_hxf> danach startet er aber
<sophie_hxf> dann erkennt er die meisten usb-sticks nicht
<schweegi> k1l,  danke.
<sophie_hxf> was kann ich tun??
<MagicWolf> [   61.100010] ata2: softreset failed (device not ready) <-- das sagt dmesg
<MagicWolf> [   61.100012] ata2: reset failed, giving up
<sash_> ja. das würde ich "kaputt" nennen
<MagicWolf> die meldung könnte auch von meiner platte kommen.. kp was sie bedeuten soll^^
<MagicWolf> is ja keine bezeichnung mit angegeben
<givengiven> hallo Leute ich versuche gerade einen win7 rechner mit einem ubuntu rechner direkt zu verbinden. Ich sehe im Windows Status Fenster das eine Übertragungsrate von 1Gb existiert. Aber wenn ich versuche zw den Rechnern zu pingen bekomme ich in beiden Richtungen keine Antwort. Ich denke es liegt evtl. daran, dass ich in Windows das Netzwerk indentifizieren muss? Lässt sich das lösen ohne ein 
<givengiven> switch dazwsichen zu klemmen? Ich habe an dem Windows Rechner 2 Lan-Anschlüsse. Also einen fürs Internet und einen für Ubuntu
<k1l> givengiven: crossoverkabel?
<MagicWolf> gibts da noch unterschiede? dachte wurde abgeschaft :D
<givengiven> k11: ne aber das sollte doch keine rolle spielen?
<givengiven> das borad macht das doch automatisch
<MagicWolf> borad is doof :<
<MagicWolf> aber ja ich meine auch das es keinen unterschied mehr macht
<k1l> wenn beide seiten das können. dann ja
<MagicWolf> naja die umstellung war glaub ich 2005?! korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre
<givengiven> k11: hm es ist beides mal das gleiche board, also ich hätte eines aber ich habe auch schon mit einem normalen kabel einen alten xp laptop und win7 verbunden und das hat geklappt
<MagicWolf> was willst du den machen? internet sharen? files tauschen?
<MagicWolf> ajo moin SaLoMoN 
<MagicWolf> ah und sysdef is auchnoch hier :D
<givengiven> nur mal files tauschen,  ich hab auf ubuntu ssh oder samba um das zu machen
<MagicWolf> wie sehen die ips aus?
<lino16> guten abend
<givengiven> 192.168.0.1   und 0.2   und darunter halt 255.255.255.0
<MagicWolf> hm
<givengiven> ich hab in die interface datei   das reingeschrieben
<givengiven> und den rest freigelassen
<k1l> givengiven: win7 hat da wohl einiges verändert in dem punkt. bring mal in erfahrung wie das bei win7 geht und was da für vorraussetzungen sein müssen
<MagicWolf> die gateway is noch wichtig
<MagicWolf> glaub ich :E
<sash_> MagicWolf: wrong
<MagicWolf> schon lang nimmer mit einem windows verbunden^^
<lino16> hat jemand eine Ahnung. Warum mein Bild nach dem Ruhezustand so aussieht  ?: http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/2710179/Bildschirmfoto.png 
<givengiven> hm naja mit switch kein problem aber direkt nie :-)
<sash_> gateway braucht man nur, wenn man ausm lan auch raus will
<MagicWolf> keke
<schweegi> k1l, beim auskommentieren in der theme-datei - reicht da das setzen eines #-Zeichens vor bg_pixmap?
<MagicWolf> naja die festplatte wird dann wohl nixmehr.. damit klink ich mich wieder aus
<MagicWolf> werds später mit einem wechselrahmen testen^^
<givengiven> k11: ich hab auch schon google befragt aber da sieht es spärlich aus, jemand hatte das gleiche Prob in einem Forum aber auch keine Lösung, ich denke ich werd es mal mit einem switch machen wäre halt schön ohne gewesen :-)
<givengiven> aber danke mal wenn ich es noch hinbekomme, dann kann ich es ja mal posten
<givengiven> cu
<jokrebel> givengiven: was ist da schön dran, wenn man _nicht_ einfach nur alles mit dem Router vebinden muss und -> geht
<levu> wie kann ich mit imagemagick/convert ein bild verblassen, also 30% originalbild und 70% weiss?
<LupusE> hi
<ppq> wie stelle ich bei cheese ein, woher der ton kommt, wenn ich ne aufnahme mache?
<zetter> hi, ich habe meine wpa_supplicant.conf datei konfiguriert, die zertifikate in den richtigen ordner gepackt und wpa_supplicant läuft im hintergrund, aber wenn ich sudo dhclient wlan0 eingebe: kommt "wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<zetter> listening on... sending on... dann einige DHCPDISCOVER
<zetter> No DHCPOFFER...no working leases in persistent database
<zetter> - sleeping
<zetter> was könnte nicht stimmen?
<godmok> gibt es eine möglichkeit zu sehen welcer prozess gerade eine datei beschreibt? festplattenaktivität habe ich, leider weiß ich aber nicht warum, und ich weiß nicht welcher prozess darauf zugreift
<godmok> und aktiv sollte die platte eigentlich nicht sein nach dem booten
<k1l> godmok: lsof 
<godmok> danke. so simpel und man kommt nicht drauf >_>
<pog> zetter: Eine Moeglichkeit ist, dass z.B. der Netzanschluss kaputt ist (ich hatte dass als mein Devolo Adapter ausfiel).
<noobody> hallo kann mir jemand sagen wo hier der fehler liegt? ## LAN interface
<noobody> iface eth0 inet static
<noobody> auto eth0
<noobody> address 192.168.0.1
<zetter> pog: aber ich benutze die selbe verbindung im moment mit meiner windows partition?
<LupusE> vorne links.
<pog> und windows geht, zetter. unangenehm.
<zetter> ja!
<noobody> wie vorne links?
<zetter> könnte es ein ubuntu 8.10 problem sein?
<ppq> noobody: ich vermute mal, du befindest dich in einem LAN mit einem router, der nat macht? wenn ja: normalerweise hat der router die .1 ip
<noobody> nee... ich will mein notebook als router machen, nur wenn ich interfaces so speichere dann kann die interfaces nicht gelesen werden
<LupusE> noobody: die fehlermeldun g ist unbrauchbar. z.b. so sollte es aussehen (wenn du die manpages ncith slebst lesen willst): http://www.lupuse.org/linux/etc/interfaces
<k1l> zetter: 8.10? das ist doch schon out of support
<ppq> die angaben für's interface müssen außerdem unter die zeile mit "iface eth0 inet static"
<ppq> das "auto eth0" steht oft darüber
<pog> ich weiss nicht, zetter, ich hatte auch mal das Prob, dass ich mit Win auf ein Router kam und mit Linux nicht. Zudem funktioierte Linux bei mir, aber nicht an einenm andern Ort (beim Kunden). ich wich auf powerline (Devolo) aus.
<noobody> thx hat gefunzt 0)
<noobody> =)
<LupusE> pog: je nach verhalten (WAS heisst 'komme nicht drauf'?) -> MTU kontrollieren.
<pog> zetter: ja, probiere doch mal die Live-CD 10.04. oder 10.10
<pog> ja, vllt. liegt es an mtu-Einstellungen, kann es rueckwirkend nicht sagen.
<zetter> mal sehen
<pog> ich hab grad letzhin eine live-CD von 10.1o getestet, wlan ging.
<amontimur> guten abend allerseits, kann mir jemand erklären wie man einen wlanadapter im system entfernt? wäre sehr dankbar.
<dauerflucher> amontimur: im bios deactivieren? killswitch?
<ppq> amontimur: noch ein radikaler weg wäre, das modul zu blacklisten, dann ist er gar nicht mehr benutzbar, wird "nicht erkannt". 
<amontimur> dauerflucher: bios geht nicht, killswitch is schon auf off, taucht trotzdem noch im networkmanager auf
<pog> amontimur: wenn's drum geht, das WLAn_laempchen nicht zum leuchten bringen, waere ev. die  blacklist der Driver eine Moeglichkeit, amontimur
<amontimur> ppq: dein ansatz würde ich gerne verfolgen
<pog> ja, was ppq sagt.
<pog> ist recht einfach.
<amontimur> wie geht das mit dem blacklisten? bin n ziemlicher rookie...
<ppq> amontimur: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/4x5g7h | Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<pog> es gibt eine beschreibung wie man pcspkr deaktiviert, so aehnich geht es sicher auch mit dem WLAN
<Adasz> hallo, ich bin im falschem channel aber ich brauche hilfe mit java in ubuntu, irgendwie zeigt er mir dsa falsch an
<ppq> amontimur: wenn du dich nicht auskennst, solltest du auf jeden fall noch den ganzen artikel lesen, damit du weißt wie du den namen des moduls herausfindest
<amontimur> ppq: wollt grad fragen^^
<ppq> amontimur: eventuell wird der modulname auch in der ausgabe von 'lspci -v
<ppq> ' angezeigt.
<pog> amontimur: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<pog> hier kann man alle Modules blacklisten
<ppq> pog: blacklist.conf seit intrepid
<pog> o.k. dann laden sich jedenfalls gewisse unerwueschte module nicht mehr.
<dauerflucher> wenn das ding einen killswitch hat, dann sollte es allerdings eigentlich reichen, wenn man bei deaktiviertem wireless adapter bootet
<GordonShamway2> kann mir jemand bei meinem wackeligen wlan helfen?
<pog> ich hatte auch das Problem, dass eine Kundin nicht wollte, dass die WLAN Lampe leuchtet, wenn kein HW-Schalter, sehe ich als einzige Moeglichkeit, dass man das Modul nicht laedt. 
<GordonShamway2> ich habe 2 wlans verbaut einmal als pci (g standard) und einmal einen wlan-usb stick (n-standard)
<GordonShamway2> beide brechen nach einiger zeit ab, egal welchen ich verbinde
<LetoThe2nd> s/kundin/mama, freundin, tante, oma/
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd, can't find 'kundin' in your last line, sorry
<amontimur> mit welchem programm kann ich im terminal dateien bearbeiten?
<dauerflucher> amontimur: nano
<amontimur> dauerflucher: genau, thx
<pog> amontimur:  oder vi, ist meist installiert,.
<dauerflucher> pog: die bedienung darfst du ihm dann aber erklären =P
<pog> :-)
<pog> ja, installier vllt besser vorher nano.
<amontimur> habs schon geschafft
<dauerflucher> pog: nano sollte unter ubuntu eh vorinstalliert sein
<amontimur> hab mich mal ne woche mit archlinux rumgeschlagen, daher kannte ich das
<pog> ich finde mc als programm noch gut, und mc-edit ist auch recht benutzerfreundlich.
<pog> dauerflucher: also bei mir untrer 8.04 nicht.
<dauerflucher> weird
<pog> ich hab ein ambivalentes Verhaeltinis zu vi, aber ist meist installiert.
<pog> vi ist sogar unter der Busibox installiert, wenn Ubuntu nicht aufstartet...:-)
<amontimur> so, nächste frage: da noch ein wlan adapted übrig ist solle ich eigentlich wlan kriegen. da dhcp aber im router deaktiviert ist muss ich die ip adresse manuell eingeben. wenn ich das im networkmanager machen will, dann wird das feld anwenden grau, dh ich kann die eingaben nicht speichern. irgendeinen rat?
<dauerflucher> pog: über die notwendigkeit sich mit vi/vim auseinanderzusetzen müssma hier eigentlich nicht reden… kommt eh keiner drumherum
<pog> dauerflucher: genau.
<amontimur> mein felhler, der mag mich doch
<dauerflucher> pog: laut community documentation sollte nano aber eigentlich teil der ubuntu-standard-installation sein… und zwar seit 6.06
<pog> au, so dauerflucher, komisch, machte grad ein check unter einem 8.04, aber fehlt bei mir vllt. 
<pog> ich weiss nicht mehr *wie* ich das installiert habe :-)
<dauerflucher> pog: fehlt bei dir evtl. das meta-paket ubuntu-standard
<pog> ja, kann sein.
<pog> na, vi hat den Vorteil, dass man oder less die ganz aehnlich funkionert, und um man kommt man ja nicht vorbei:-)
<pog> aber wirklich intuitiv finde ich vi auch nicht :-)
<noobody> aloha nochmal, ich hab samba laufen, jedoch kann mich niemand sehen
<pog> noobody: du kannst mit smbclient mal lokal ein versuch machen, ist noch ein Firewall, der was blockiert?
<dauerflucher> pog: alternativ kann ich noch le als editor empfehlen
<noobody> wie funzt dieser lokale versuch?
<Fuchs> alternativ koennte man auch das in den Offtopickanal schieben, langsam
<noobody> firewall ist keine installiert
<pog> Fuchs: ich finde, das gehoert zu Ubuntu, und Handling.
<Fuchs> pog: ich finde, dass Editorenvergleiche in den OT Kanal gehoeren. 
<pog> o.k
<noobody> pog: wie kann ich den lokalen versuch machen?
<pog> noobody: ich werde mal meine Wiki-notitzen anschauen.
<noobody> danke
<pog> noobody:  hast Du schon mal smb://IP-NR im Nautilius-Feld versucht?
<pog> probiere auch mal smbclient -L Servername/IP
<noobody> naja das kann ich leider nicht testen, da der client, der drauf kommen soll kein pc sondern nur so ne multimediabox ist
<pog> ein haeufiges Problem ist, dass was von Firewalls geblocked wird.
<pog> noobody: also ein win-Client.
<noobody> nee das hat auch linux das teil... aber keine konsole oder sowas
<dauerflucher> noobody: aber eine ip muss das ding im netz doch auch haben
<noobody> also es ist verbunden mit meinem rechner, da mein rechner auch das internet an die box weiter gibt und das funktioniert
<pog> ohne console..., na probier doch mal auf dem andere Rechner ueber eine Console.
<noobody> ich hab nur ein laptop und eine box... ip hat die box vom rechner bekommen das ist kein problem, aber es werden keine freigaben angezeigt, bzw kann ich mich noch nichtmal anmelden
<pog> was vom Client gehen muss, muss natuerlich auch von Server selbst geht, aus einer Console-
<noobody> habe auch schon den benutzer reaktiviert, mit dem sich die box normalerweise anmeldet bei den netzwerkfreigaben
<dauerflucher> noobody: was ist das denn genau für eine mediabox?
<noobody> wd live
<noobody> ich hatte das interface gewechselt in der conf, weil ich was testen wollte, das hab ich aber wieder rückgängig gemacht und seit dem funktioniert es nicht mehr... 
<pog> auf jeden Fall muss Du schauen, ob SAMBA lokal funkioniert, d.h. aus nautilius smb://127.0.0.1 od localhost, und ab einer console mit smb-client. eigentlich sollte der Server von einem fremden REchner gleich anzusprechen sein.
<noobody> ok lokal geht
<dauerflucher> noobody: das internet sagt mir "Solved, I had to do a pin-hole reset on the WD TV Live box and disable automatic login"
<noobody> reset hab ich schon durchgeführt und auch die automatische anmeldung :-(
<pog> so. Du kannst ev. mit TCP-Dump oder einem Tool schauen, ob der Traffic nicht uebermitt4lt wird, ich tippe, dass irgend ein PORT blockiert istl, wenn es lokal geht.
<noobody> ich hab aber nirgends ne firewall eingerichtet
<pog> heisst ja nicht, dass nicht was blockiert wird... aber trotzdem komisch.,
<noobody> und internet geht ja über die box
<pog> also wenn smb://localhost geht, sollte es auch mit einer IP-Nr ueber's Netz funkioniereren...
<noobody> kanns mit der workgroup zusammen hängen? sollte ich das in der conf evtl deaktivieren
<dauerflucher> noobody: http://www.drron.com.au/2010/01/16/a-note-about-wdtv-live-and-samba-shares/ evtl. hilft dir das weiter
<pog> bloed, wenn man ab der Client-Box keine TEsts von einer Console machen kann..
<pog> noobody: kannst Du nich ev. ab live-CD oder Win-REchner, ob Du den Samba-Drive siehst'
<noobody> nee ich hab keinen weiteren rechner
<pog> o.k. schade.
<pog> oder ob, der Client, einen freigegebnene WinDrive sieht.
<noobody> hab kein WinDrive frei gegeben
<pog> Du koennst mal versuchen, von einer Win-Kiste, mit dem Client zu komunizieren, einfach um zu schauen, ober dann die DAten erkannt werden.
<noobody> ich hab nur einen rechner da stehen ^^
<noobody> dieser ist direkt mit der box verbunden
<pog> und kein Dual-Boot-REchner? 
<noobody> nope
<pog> hast Du eine Dokumentation, was das Teil erkennen soll?
<noobody> dieses wd live?
<pog> ja. vllt sucht er der falschen Netzbezeichnung, wenn man von den Win-Begriffen ausgeht.
<noobody> du meinst workgroup?
<pog> ja.
<pog> grundsaetzlich ist der Drive ja offenbar lesbar.
<noobody> hmm also, ich hab jetzt mal via nautilus mein netzwerk angesehen, siehe da, mein wd live wird von meinem rechner gesehen, aber anders rum nicht
<pog> doof, dass Du nicht die Moeglichkeit hast, Deinen Rechner von einem andere Rechner anzuschauen. Ich weiss nicht, ob nicht ne Firewall oben ist. 
<noobody> gibts bei ubuntu standartmäßig ne firewall?
<pog> koennt ich leider nicht sagen - was ist es denn fuer ein RElease?
<pog> 10.04, od. 10.10
<noobody> 10.04   ich hab jetzt nochmal via nautilus smb://localhost eingegeben, das klappt nicht, aber wenn ich smb://192.168.0.1 eingebe, das klappt
<pog> das ist aber komisch.
<noobody> leider hab ich keine möglichkeit, direkt ne ip einzugeben bei der box
<pog> was ist denn die IP deines rechners, wenn Du mit ipconfig schaust?
<noobody> 192.168.0.1 die hab ich selbst vergeben
<noobody> und die box hat 147 am ende
<pog> ist doch normalerweise der Gateway, resp. router .1 (was ist den Router). ah so.
<pog>  vllt. nimmt ja auch die Box nicht korrekt kontakt auf, kannst Du das pruefen?
<noobody> wie meinste das?
<pog> ist die Box korrekt am netz?
<noobody> ja, bekommt ne ip und kann den dns-server erreichen und internetanschluss ist okay, mehr kann ich nicht prüfen
<pog> muesstest Du apingen koennen.
<noobody> satte 0,5ms ;)
<noobody> mein "server" sieht ja die box, nur die box sieht mein "server" nicht
<pog> ja, merkwuerding.
<noobody> also müsste es ja eigentl am server liegen
<noobody> also am pc
<noobody> speziell an samba, weil mein pc ja auch als router fungiert und das klappt... ich hab meiner box keine feste ip vergeben, sondern die bekommt sie auch vom pc
<pog> nicht unbedingt, aber ich hab grad keine Idee, wie man das pruefen kann.
<noobody> ich auch ne 
<pog> ja, es kann am Samba liegen, oder dass ein Port gesperrt wird, ev. kannst Du mit tcpdump, oder ethreal (wireshark o.ae) schauen was ueber die Leitung geht.
<noobody> mit den proggis kenn ich mich ne aus
<bekks> Ein Samba Server will idR schone eine feste IP haben.
<pog> na, tcpdump ist ein command-line tool, da siehst Du den traffic. wireshark ist ein GUI. 
<pog> mit den Tools kannst Du jedenfalls sehen, ob eine Anfrage reinkommt, und ob sie beantwortet wird.
<noobody> bekks: der samba-server hat eine feste ip, nur der client nicht
<noobody> habs grad mal laufen... rein kommt was
<noobody> 21:41:21.052895 IP WDTVLIVE.local.33605 > 192.168.0.255.netbios-ns: NBT UDP PACKET(137): QUERY; REQUEST; BROADCAST
<mgolisch> nur mal so aus spass wenn du smbtree eingibst in nem terminal
<pog> gut, 
<mgolisch> wird dein rechner da gelistet?
<mgolisch> meine vermutung waer jetzt das nmbd nicht lauft und darum die box deinen rechner nicht per netbios broadcast anfrage findet
<noobody> muss ich smbtree als root ausführen?
<mgolisch> nein
<jokrebel> gn8
<noobody> also ich soll mein passwort eingeben und danach seh ich bei tcpdump zwar bissl was runter laufen aber smbtree zeigt mir rein gar nichts an
<bekks> Wobei das ja nicht sein kann, denn die wird ja auch per ip nicht gefunden, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.
<mgolisch> einfach enter druecken
<mgolisch> bei der passwort abfrage
<godmok> hi, also ich hab hier zwei festplatten  (WD), die recht ähnlich sind. leider gibt eine ein klopfen von sich, als würde die springen oder so. ich habe mit SMART ein paar tests geacht und den Load_cycle_Count beobachtet. alles kein problem. ach ja, und der zugriff auf die platte dauert ein paar sekunden (als würde sie parken), dabei bleibt sogar das system ab und zu mal stehen (bzw der dateimanager braucht lange bis er was anzeigt, 
<godmok> festplatte hört man im hintergrund rattern). irgendwelche tipps? backup, läuft schon :/
<bekks> godmok: smartctl selbsttest ausführen, nach dem backup.
<mgolisch> also kein passwort angeben
<mgolisch> zeigt das irgendwas an?
<noobody> wird nix angezeigt    bekks: wenn ich smb://192.168.0.1 in nautilus eingebe, kann ich local drauf zu greifen, wenn ich smb://localhost eingebe, dann klappt das nicht 
<bekks> lsof -i und gucken worauf der smbd horcht.
<pog> noobody: und 127.0.0.1 auch nicht?
<mgolisch> was sagt sudo service nmbd status?
<mgolisch> und ja schau mal worauf samba lauscht
<mgolisch> sollte aber normal 0.0.0.0 sein
<mgolisch> bei mir zumindest
<pog> find ich komisch, dass localost nicht funkioniert, ist was in etc/hosts nicht korrekt definiert?
<noobody> also nmbd ist running
<mgolisch> k
<mgolisch> daran liegts also nicht
<noobody> http://pastebin.com/KiMjfrXk
<bekks> Das kann nicht alles sein.
<bekks> nopaste bitte die ausgabe von lsof -i vollständig.
<noobody> das erste mal war ohne sudo jetzt mit --> http://pastebin.com/Ez8gA18P
<bekks> und jetzt noch die Ausgabe von: grep "na" /etc/hosts
<noobody> pog: da hab ich nix dran verändert
<godmok> tja, gut, dann lass ic das alles über nacht laufen. thx
<mgolisch> bei mir lauscht der kram auf *:
<noobody> http://pastebin.com/BWT6JStu
<ring2> könnt ihr mir neben mprime noch ein stresstest-tool vorschlagen?
<mgolisch> jo na-er ist das einzige worauf er lauscht
<mgolisch> und das ist 127.0.0.1
<mgolisch> das kann nicht gehen
<bekks> Ich persönlich glaube ja nicht, dass smb://ip geht, denn der lauscht nur auf localhost.
<acid_g> hi an alle!
<mgolisch> von alleine ist das aber nicht so
<noobody> wenn ich es filmen könnte, würde ich es tun
<bekks> mgolisch: ack.
<mgolisch> hast dadran rumgespielt? an der smb.conf?
<acid_g> hat hier grad mal wer zeit mir zu helfen??
<noobody> ich habe an der smb.conf lediglich mal das interfaces verändert
<bekks> Aha.
<bekks> Also doch.
<mgolisch> lediglich
<mgolisch> :)
<bekks> nopaste die config.
<pog> acid_g: wo brennts bei Dir?
<acid_g> hab hier nen capturestick
<acid_g> easycap... ebayteil
<acid_g> der wird mit lsusb erkannt als ein empia 2861
<noobody> http://pastebin.com/q4m1PCxE
<acid_g> stimmt auch, also treiber is angeblich seit längerem bei der live cd schon dabei
<acid_g> aber ich krieg bei cheese nur ein schwarzs bild mit unten ein paar zeile grün
<noobody> wie kann ich dem jetzt sagen, das er nicht mehr an 127.0.1.1 listenen soll sondern wieder an 127.0.0.1?
<k1l> acid_g: poste mal die lsusb zeile
<mgolisch> wieviele netzwerkintefaces hast du?
<mgolisch> mehr als eth0?
<mgolisch> oder warum dieser bind only kram?
<noobody> jupp, ich hab noch wlan0 und nen usb-modem
<acid_g> @pog was is los?
<mgolisch> welche ip hat eth0?
<acid_g> @k1l moment...
<noobody> 192.168.0.1
<acid_g> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<acid_g> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<acid_g> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<acid_g> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<acid_g> Bus 001 Device 004: ID eb1a:2861 eMPIA Technology, Inc. 
<acid_g> Bus 001 Device 003: ID eb1a:2761 eMPIA Technology, Inc. EeePC 701 integrated Webcam
<acid_g> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0951:1606 Kingston Technology 
<acid_g> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<pog> ich kenn mich leider nicht so aus, aber offenbar haben andere auch Probs z.B. http://www.pubbs.net/200905/fedora/72113-easycap-video-adapter.html
<k1l> ,nopaste? acid_g 
<shetlandpony> acid_g: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<acid_g> der zweite empia is dev/video0 und ne webcam
<TobiF> halli hallo, ich hab nen kleines problem mit meinem ubuntu maverick in einigen anwendungen (firefox, thunderbird): einige bilder (egal ob jpg oder png; aber nicht alle) werden invertiert angezeigt - hat da jemand eine idee?
<acid_g> der erste is der easycap
<acid_g> sry wusste ich nicht...
<mgolisch> noobody: jo dann fueg dieses netzwerk halt hinzu in der smb.conf
<mgolisch> komisch das er bei interfaces eth0 nicht dieses netzwerk auswaehlt
<TobiF> beispiel: http://www.rsgeraberg.ik.th.schule.de/templates/timbix_relax/images/bg.png - normale anzeige
<TobiF> http://www.rsgeraberg.ik.th.schule.de/templates/timbix_relax/images/relax_12.png - invertierte anzeige
<noobody> interfaces = 192.168.0.1/ eth0 <-- so hier?
<mgolisch> interfaces = eth0 192.168.0.1 sollte 
<noobody> hat leider kein erfolg gebracht
<acid_g> also ich glaub, dass das problem mit dem schwarzen  bild und dem grünen balken eher daher kommt, dass er statt pal ntsc verwendet... kann das sein?
<pog> acid_g: sry, kenn mich leider zuwenig aus. 
<bullgard> TobiF: Was soll daran invertiert sein?
<noobody> ah, jetzt kann sich die box noch nicht mal mehr eine ip ziehen
<mgolisch> noobody: schreib mal interfaces = 192.168.0.0/24 eth0 hin
<k1l> acid_g: hier ist das herstellerforum. schau da mal rein: http://forum.easycap.co.uk/index.php?topic=448.0
<mgolisch> das geht bei mir
<noobody> nee
<pog> ich verabschied mich fuer heute, gn8
<noobody> das ist doch zum kotzen
<mgolisch> hm dann machst du irgendwas falsch
<noobody> genau, ich hab ubuntu drauf... das hab ich falsch gemacht =D
<TobiF> @bullgard - bei dir ist es nicht invertiert .. bei mir allerdings schon ;)
<TobiF> das waren nur beispiele, welche bilder bei mir invertiert angezeigt werden und welche nicht
<mgolisch> noobody: jo das wirds sein
<acid_g> k1l: das problem ist, dass es ziemlich viele sticks gibt, die easycap genannt werden. Ich weiß zumindest, dass meiner nen empiachip drin hat
<bullgard> TobiF: Ich kann nicht erkennen, was daran invertiert sein soll und kann Dir nicht helfen. --  sri
<k1l> acid_g: das erkennt man an der usbid eb1a:2861
<noobody> mal im ernst, ich hatte einfach nur meine netzwerkkarte nen dhcp zugewiesen, das sie sich von nem router ne ip holt, samba hatte ich einfach das interface auf wlan0 gesetzt... heute habe ich diese zwei, für meine begriffe, kleinen änderungen, wieder rückgängig gemacht und schwuppsss... never change a running system, gilt auch für ubuntu, das ist meine heutige erfahrung
<noobody> weil einfach nichts mehr funktioniert
<Frickelpit> ^^
<Frickelpit> oh
<TobiF> @bullgard: kein problem, trotzdem vielen dank .. bin grad im englischen chat unterwegs, scheint ein beschädigtes color profile zu sien
<Frickelpit> falsch
<mgolisch> also bei mir geht es wenn ich da nur das interface namen angebe
<mgolisch> es muss irgend eine fehlkonfiguration vorliegen
<noobody> ich weiß nur nicht wo -.-
<acid_g> k1l: ich hab schon probiert nen extra treiber zu installieren, der war nur für die empiachips mit 28xx gedacht, allerdings hab ich gelesen, dass die treiber schon lange in der live-cd integriert sind
<mgolisch> ist eth0 sicher das richtige interface?
<noobody> ja ich hab nur ein eth
<mgolisch> hast du in der hosts datei mehrere eintraege mit dem selben namen? oder sowas?
<noobody> hab ich auch schon überlegt und bestimmt schon 3x in der letzten stunde ifconfig eingegeben, weil ich mir einbildete das es evtl doch eth1 sein könnte
<acid_g> k1l: gibts den ne möglichkeit, das format von ntsc auf pal umzustellen, oder wird das automatisch richtig erkannt?
<noobody> wo ist die datei
<k1l> acid_g: k.a. ich kenne weder die sticks, noch die chips. schau doch mal was dort beschrieben wird.
<mgolisch> /etc/hosts
<noobody> den ordner gibts bei mir nicht
<mgolisch> ist auch ne datei
<noobody> lol
<dAnjou> -.-
<acid_g> bei denen is von einem syntek die rede, von daher verwirrt es mich ein bisschen
<noobody> ja, einmal 127.0.01 localhost und einmal 127.0.1.1
<noobody> also 127.0.1.1 na-er
<k1l> acid_g: was auf dem stick steht ist egal. es geht nur um den chip
<noobody> soll ich das 127.0.1.1 na-er mal löschen?
<mgolisch> wenn du ping na-er machst womit antwortet er dann?
<noobody> naja er bekommt nen ping zurück
<mgolisch> ja von welcher ip
<noobody> 127.0.1.1#
<mgolisch> kk komisch, eigentlich sollte der samba das raffen die ip von dem interface zu verwenden
<mgolisch> ist die statisch zugewiesen?
<noobody> die 127.0.1.1 ?
<mgolisch> nee die ip von eth0
<noobody> ja die hab ich in den interfaces zugeteilt
<noobody> weils letztens deshalb nicht funktioniert hatte... 
<dr_evil> bei mir gibt /proc/cpuinfo aus: "model name: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5400  @ 2.70GHz" sowie "cpu MHz: 4537.955", aber die CPU ist nicht übertaktet sondern läuft mit 2,7GHz. 
<dr_evil> was könnte denn das Problem sein?
<noobody> vllt das es der standart-takt ist?
<mgolisch> du kannst mal versuchen in der hosts datei einen eintrag fuer die ip hinzuzufuegen
<mgolisch> wobei ich nicht wirklich glaube das man das braucht
<mgolisch> bei mir gehts auch so
<noobody> hmm, naja, ich trags mal ein, beim ersten mal musste ich noch nichtmal ne feste ip vergeben, da hats noch übern networkmanager geklappt, dann schon nur noch über interfaces und jetzt... mal sehen, was jetzt die lösung ist
<noobody> was geb ich da ein?  192.168.0.1  eth0?
<mgolisch> 192.168.0.1 na-er
<mgolisch> oder sowas
<noobody> und jetzt? neustart von irgendwas?
<mgolisch> ja sudo service smbd restart
<bullgard> dr_evil: Vielleicht addiert der Wert "cpu MHz" die Taktraten der beiden Kerne? (Keine Ahnung.) --  Vielleicht fragst Du mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic KaiL, wenn er dort anwesend ist.
<noobody> ok, unknown instant
<dr_evil> danke und gute nacht
<mgolisch> das sagt er?
<noobody> jo
<mgolisch> bei dem service command?
<noobody> ja
<mgolisch> sagt mir nix die meldung
<mgolisch> config file falsch?
<mgolisch> du hast vorher nix neu gestartet?
<mgolisch> nur die smb.conf aendern allein bringt garnix
<mgolisch> ohne restart der dienste
<noobody> ich hab gelesen, das samba die config aller 90 sek selbst einliest
<mgolisch> echt? kann sein, war mir nicht bekannt
<noobody> jo
<mgolisch> mach mal testparm
<mgolisch> gibt das errors?
<mgolisch> das prueft die syntax vonn der smb.conf
<noobody> hab ich schon durchlaufen lassen
<noobody> natürlich keine fehler... es gibt nie fehler, es funktioniert einfach nur nicht
<acid_g> k1l: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/304515/ am treiber liegts nicht
<mgolisch> er hat also immernoch das falsche da stehen bei lsof -i ?
<mgolisch> das interface eth0 geht aber?
<mgolisch> darueber bist du im internet?
<noobody> ja, das geht, internet geht ja bei der box
<noobody> nee, ich bin über usb-handy im internet, das internetsignal wird über eth0 an die box weiter geleitet
<noobody> das internetsignal kommt auch an... nur samba nicht
<mgolisch> aha
<mgolisch> hat diese box auch ne feste ip?
<mgolisch> ist dein rechner ein nat gateway?
<mgolisch> hast du ne firewall installiert?
<noobody> keine firewall, mein rechner verteilt ips und die box nimmt sich eine
<noobody> http://pastebin.com/aDbhhu2L
<mgolisch> wenn du smb://192.168.0.1 machst kommt auch nix?
<noobody> doch das funktioniert
<noobody> sogar mit passworteingabe etc
<noobody> aber localhorst geht nicht
<mgolisch> mach mal sudo service nmbd restart
<mgolisch> sieht die box dein typ dann?
<mgolisch> localhost ist aber ja egal willst ja eh nicht local drauf zugreifen
<mgolisch> lokal
<noobody> oh wunder oh freude, es funktioniert
<noobody> dann kann ich ja im prinzip den eintrag aus hosts wieder löschen oder?
<mgolisch> jo probier das halt mal
<noobody> hab die box grad mal ausgemacht
<noobody> es hat an nmbd gelegen
<noobody> jetzt geht es
<mgolisch> voll der verkackte dreck dieser netbios muell
<noobody> ich würds ja gern über ushare machen, aber da hab ich angst das es zu unsicher ist
<noobody> weils über upnp läuft
<bekks> samba ist kein bisschen sicherer ;)
<mgolisch> ist doch der selbe kack diese netbios broadcast
<mgolisch> nur in gruen
<noobody> was gibts da für möglichkeiten?
<mgolisch> per default benuzt er sicher auch unverschluesselte authentifizierung
<bekks> Samba nicht benutzen.
<noobody> lol, wie soll ich dann freigeben? per brennen auf dvd?
<mgolisch> naja seine box kann ja nix anderes
<mgolisch> ist das nen streaming client diese box?
<noobody> ja... hat kein eigenen speicher
<mgolisch> son scheiss hatt ich auch mal, hat voll krass geruckelt bei 1080p und konnte audio downmix
<mgolisch> da hab ich mir nen pc hingestellt dann
<mgolisch> aber evtl ist dieses zeugs ja besser was man momentan kaufen kann
<noobody> geruckelt hat es auch, aber dann hab ich gelesen das man von mkv auf m2ts muxxen soll und dann hats gefunzt
<noobody> und jetzt, seit dem ich ext4 drauf hab, ruckelt das auch nicht mehr... auch nicht bei mkv
<mgolisch> aua, da kann ich auch bei meiner xbox bleiben wenn ich am end eh alles neu verpacken muss
<SmokingTux> moin
<mgolisch> auf genau diesen kack hatte ich ja kein boxk
<mgolisch> leider hat mich diese olle streaming box da auf voller laenge enttauscht
<noobody> naja ext4 hat abhilfe geschaffen =)  wäre auch nie dahinter gekomm das es am dateisystem vom rechner liegen könnte
<mgolisch> naja aber evtl sind meine ansprueche auch einfach zu hoch :)
<mgolisch> mit externen untertiteln konnte das ding auch nicht und auch nicht mit ass subs
<mgolisch> da hab ichs zurueck gebracht
<mgolisch> aber egal wird doch sehr stark offtopic das gespraech
<noobody> naja das kann die wdlive, dafür gibts auch ne custom firmware, da das teil ja auch auf linux basiert, leider ist mir mein usb-stick kaputt gegangen 
<noobody> ja ich weiß, ich verschwinde jetzt auch, wollte bereits 22uhr im bett sein *grml*
<noobody> dann danke für die hilfe, ich wollte schon fast aufgeben und einfach nur sudo apt-get remove all the drecks kacke eingeben... bis bald
<mgolisch> bb
<k1l> ,away? ttys2 
<shetlandpony> ttys2: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<acid_g> is noch jemand da der mir hilfe anbieten kann?
<dAnjou> acid_g: naja, ich schätze so 207 leute
<acid_g> hehe
<acid_g> ja ich war vor kurzem schon hier...
<acid_g> ging um nen easycap video captureadapter
<acid_g> treiber funktioniert
<ppq> acid_g: stell die frage am besten nochmal ganz
<acid_g> ich krieg mit cheese ein bild aber nur in schwarzweiß
<acid_g> schjätz mal das liegt an pal bzw. ntsc
<acid_g> kann man das irgendwie mit dem treiber festlegen?
<ppq> versuch's doch mal mit vlc, da kann man das einstellen
<ppq> sofern das über video4linux läuft
<acid_g> hm
<acid_g> wie stell ich da eini, dass er von dev/video1 nehen soll und nicht vom standard dev/video0
<ppq> bei geräteauswahl ("video-gerätename")
<ppq> musst aber auch den vollen pfad angeben - /dev/video1
<ppq> bei standard kannst du dann pal bzw. ntsc wählen
<acid_g> Ihre Eingabe konnte nicht geöffnet werden:
<acid_g> VLC kann die MRL 'v4l2://dev/video1' nicht öffnen. Sehen Sie für Details im Fehlerprotokoll nach.
<ppq> hm, wenn man jetzt wüsste wo das fehlerprotokoll ist.. ;)
<acid_g> tja
<acid_g> war noch im cheese offen^^
<ppq> ah.
<acid_g> krieg aber trotzdem blß nen schwarzen bildschirm
<acid_g> kabel sind alle verbunden...
<acid_g> jetz hab ich schon ein bisschen grün unten mit dabei :D
<acid_g> hat wer nen tipp?
<acid_g> im cheese is jetz auch schwarzer bildschirm
<acid_g> keiner nen tipp
<ppq> ne. mal aus interesse, hast du v4l-dvb selbst gebaut oder nutzt war das ootb schwarz-weiss?
<ppq> -nutzt
<acid_g> ??
<acid_g> ich hab da nix rumgestellt
<acid_g> alles wie's von der livecd kommt ;-)
<acid_g> ach menno.... jetz geht wieder gar nix mehr
<ppq> acid_g: v4l-dvb enthält ggf. neuere treiber, kann sein dass das dein problem löst - auch wenn du vermutlich recht hast und es einfach an den einstellungen liegt
<acid_g> woher bekomt man das?
<acid_g> in den standardquellen is es nicht
<acid_g> habs schon ;-)
<ppq> guck mal ins wiki
<ppq> wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<acid_g> bin schon dabei :-)
<acid_g> hab die quelle jetz eingefügt... findet das paket auch anch apt-get update nicht^^?
<ppq> oh, das gibts auch fertig paketiert? hübsch
<ppq> zeig mal her, was du wo wie gemacht hast
<acid_g> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb
<acid_g> das hab ich gemacht
<acid_g> bzw. nur den schlüssel für die quelle ins synaptic
<ppq> acid_g: tipp einfach mal folgendes ins terminal: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yavdr/stable-vdr"
<acid_g> unverändert:1
<ppq> acid_g: dann nochmal apt-get update und dann wie im wi8ki weitermachen
<ppq> acid_g: aber nich nach "Voraussetzungen"!
<acid_g> wie?
<acid_g> also die pakete oben findet er trotzdem nicht
<ppq> acid_g: support nur hier im channel
<acid_g> ok
<ppq> acid_g: so haben eventuell auch andere was davon
<ppq> acid_g: ich denke, das wiki ist da einfach nicht aktuell. sieh doch mal auf der ppa seite nach, wie das paket heißen könnte
<acid_g> ih glaub ich gebs auf
<acid_g> es hat ja schon funktioniert
<acid_g> aber jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr
<ppq> v4l-dvb-dkms <-- installier dieses paket mal
<acid_g> ppq: ...kann nicht gefunden werden
<ppq> zur erinnerung: vorhin hast du es mit "v4l-dvbs-dkms" probiert, das wird anders geschrieben
<ppq> oder hast du es gerade nochmal probiert
<ppq> mit v4l-dvb-dkms
<acid_g> habs gerade nochml probiert
<ppq> achso
<ppq> nopaste bitte mal deinen befehl inkl. ausgabe
<acid_g> das einzige wa er findet is v4l-conf
<ppq> ,nopaste? acid_g
<shetlandpony> acid_g: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<ppq> acid_g: ah, moment, welche ubuntuversion hast du?
<ppq> v4l-dvb-dkms gibts da nur für 10.04
<acid_g> die neueste ;-)
<acid_g> na dann
<acid_g> 10.10 so weit ich weiß
<ppq> ah. ok. dann musst du v4l-dvb selbst kompilieren,
<ppq> das geht einfacher als es sich anhört, keine sorge. einfach von hier an die anweisungen befolgen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb#Voraussetzungen
<acid_g> 8mb^^
<acid_g> das kann dauern...
<acid_g> hab momentan nur per handy im edg internet
<acid_g> wie in alten zeiten ;-)
<acid_g> i werd morgn weitermachen
<acid_g> ppq: trotzdem danke :-)
<ppq> ok
<acid_g> ppq: dann hab ich auch wieder gescheites internet
<ppq> keine ursache
<ppq> jo
<acid_g> cu
<dAnjou> "gescheites internet" -.-
<ppq> besser find ich ja immer dieses "ich hab internet"
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-14
<IchEsseDichAuf> ping
<u-boot> pong
<Fusskrank> ping
<IchEsseDichAuf> pong
<IchEsseDichAuf> ping
<ArtNo_diri_> moin, kann mir einer sagen, wie man eine egrep-suche wieder abbricht? Also die Suche beendet während des suchens?
<ArtNo_diri_> tag tobago 
<tobago> moinsen
<ArtNo_diri_> da es keinen supportfall gibt, stell ich meine frage doch mal hier: wie hieße für grep [optionen] Suchstring [Datei(-liste)] das Suchmuster "suche bitte alle dateien, die den Ausdruck "Kinder" enthalten und entweder .doc oder .odt sind?
<alamar> bei .doc und .odt wohl nichtexistent weil der text da nicht lesbar gespeichert ist
<alamar> und wenn es rekursiv über eine verzeichnisstruktur arbeiten soll bist du mit ack dann besser beraten als mit grep
<alamar> (zumindest wenn es rekursiv und nur dateien mit endung a und endung b sein sollen, bei grep muss man sich das erst mit find zusammenwursteln)
<Drake81> Moin Zusammen
<ArtNo_diri_> danke alamar , zwar nicht das was ich hören wollte .... aber ich weiß bescheid
<tm> ArtNo_diri_: " grep Kinder *.doc *.odt " / obs nun lesbar in den dokumenten steht ist weiss ich nicht (ausprobieren)
<ArtNo_diri_> danke tm
<tm> ArtNo_diri_: http://www.zeroathome.de/wordpress/viele-openoffice-dokumente-nach-begriff-durchsuchen/  <-- zumindest für oo
<ArtNo_diri_> oo passt ja
<tm> ArtNo_diri_: schau dir auch mal catdoc an, das müsste dann auch für word dokumente gehen ( letzte antwort: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grep-findet-keine-umlaute-oder-ss/#post-2712308 )
<ArtNo_diri_> .
<ArtNo_diri_> eine frage noch tm : ich hab gefunden was ich suchte egrep, wie hätte ich den suchforgang mittendrin abbrechen können?
<ArtNo_diri_> per egrep
<bauruine> ArtNo_diri_, ctrl c 
<ArtNo_diri_> danke bauruine , ich probier's mal aus
<ArtNo_diri_> bauruine, stoppt strg c jeden befehl oder nur diesen?
<gschwepp> so ziemlich jeden consolenbefehl
<gschwepp> wenn er nicht im hintergrund läuft
<ArtNo_diri_> verstanden gschwepp , danke
<gschwepp> kein problem.
<ArtNo_diri_> bye
<hardcore> moin
<dorade> morgen
<dorade> wenn ich viele "illegale Bloecke in inod" als fehlermeldungen einer partion habe, und die ganzen inods platt mache
<dorade> bleiben die daten doch erhalten, ODER ?????
<dorade> weil -> Inode, der Attribute der betreffenden Datei enthält, nicht jedoch Namen und Inhalt.
<pog> kann man eigentlich die Lautstaerke des pcspkr (module, das die Beeps verursacht) separat regeln? (z.T. ist das Module auch in den module-Blacklists, weil der Beep nervt. 
<kraut> moin
<matulla> Guten Morgen! Frage :wenn ich ein Kernel Image aus Synaptic Entferne,wird das dann auch aus Grub2 entfernt ?
<rumpe1> matulla, normalerweise ja
<matulla> rumpe1: danke
<rumpe1> matulla, kannst ja überprüfen
<matulla> werde ich gleich mal tun es sind mitlerweile 3 kernels im startmeue von grub 2 reichen doch
<matulla> bis Dann B)
<richyw> kann man ein dateisystem von ext4 auf z.b. ntfs formatieren ohne das alle daten weg sind? habe gelesen das es möglich ist, aber in der anleitung von gparted steht das alles gelöscht wird?!?
<pog> dorade: ext4, Du musst vermutlich mal von hand ex2fsck (resp. fsck.ext4) laufen lassen, startet das Ding ueberhaut noch?
<pog> richyw: ich glaube nicht, dass man ein Dateiformat von ext4 auf ntfs direkt convertieren kann. 
<richyw> villeicht in ein anderes? brauche jetzt eins das auch von windows XP erkannt wird. muss das bei mir seperat installieren, weil es über Virtual Box nicht flüssig läuft.
<pog> ev. kann man von ext3 auf 4 konvertieren, aber ich denke mir nicht in ein ganz anderes Filesystem.
<pog> richyw: Du kannst ein Samba-Server einrichten, sodass ein Linux-Filesystem uber den Fileserver wie ein Window-Filesystem aussieht. 
<pog> sollte eigentlich schnell sein, man betreibt so Fileserver fuer Windows.
<Protector1981> pog: man kriegt unter windows auch fat auf ntfs gewandelt, ohne datenverlust, aber umgedreht geht nicht und genausowenig ist es möglich ext auf ntfs ;) geht ja nicht mal ntfs zu ext...
<pog> o.k. Protector1981
<Protector1981> selbst ext3 zu ext4 is gefährlich ;)
<pog> quasi eine inplace convertierung ist sicher immer etwas riskant. 
<Protector1981> immer, denn es kann immer was dazwischen kommen ;)
<pog> ja, das vor allem, wie Strompanne u.ae. 
<richyw> das mit dem samba server hört sich ganz gut an, werd mich da mal schlau lesen kann mir jemand vielleicht aus erfahrung sagen ob das gut läuft, also schnell oder langsam oder anfällig usw...
<Protector1981> beste immer: Daten sichern, umformierten, daten wieder rauf, fertig
<Protector1981> -t
<Protector1981> *umformatieren
<Protector1981> so
<brot> ext3 zu btrfs geht auch 
<Protector1981> stimmt :) hab ich vergessen
<brot> und dann sogar wieder zurück :D
<pog> richyw: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SAMBA vllt. mal ein anfang. 
<richyw> danke bin schon am lesen
<pog> samba kann man z.B auch einsetzen, wenn man mit einer Live-CD auf einen Rechner geht, und dann die Windowsdaten im Netzfreigeben will, wenn der Rechner mit Win nicht mehr startet- richyw
<pog> ist jedenfalls eine interessante Sache.
<richyw> jep scheint was für mich zu sein, ist aber auch jetzt jede menge zum lesen
<richyw> am liebsten hätt ich es wenn ich bei winxp einfach ein programm installieren könnte um auf ext4 zugreifen zu könne
<richyw> n
<brot> richyw: tja, bei ext3 ging das noch
<richyw> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext4tc/
<richyw> das soll angeblich funktionieren
<tm> richyw: frag doch mal im #windows channel nach, ich sehe da kein ubuntu problem
<richyw> ok werd ich machen, letzte frage: Ist es möglich eine Partition zu verkleinern ohne das die daten im normalfall nicht flöten gehen?
<ppq> richyw: theoretisch schon, ja, allerdings nicht wenn das fs gemountet ist
<Protector1981> selbst da: unbedingt backup machen
<ppq> jo das sollte ja selbstverständlich sein
<tm> richyw: das ist in möglich, jedoch immer vorher eine datensicherung machen wenn dir die daten wichtig sind
<tm> -in
<richyw> jep das wollt ich hören vielen dank!
<Protector1981> ppq: kurz ot: so selbstverständlich ist das bei den meisten nicht ;) das ja des Problem
<bullgard> Ich wollte meinem Freund eine E-Mail via Evolution 2.28.3 mit einem 34 MB großen Anhang schicken und erhalte, nachdem die 34 MB "durch" waren, die Statusmeldung "Error while sendung message". Nunmehr befindet sich diese E-Mail in meinem Ordner »Outbox«. Wie kann ich mehr Informationen über die Fehlerursache erfahren?
<rumpe1> bullgard, sehr wahrscheinlich sind 34MB einfach zuviel
<rumpe1> welcher anbieter?
<bullgard> GMX
<rumpe1> premium-account o.ä.?
<bullgard> Wem sind 34 MB zu viel?
<bullgard> Kein Premium-Konto.
<rumpe1> http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/g.fcgi/products/mail/compare
<rumpe1> 20MB maximum
<rumpe1> außer du blechst :>
<bullgard> Ah! Vielen Dank! Nun bin ich schon sehr lange bei denen Kunde, aber das wußte ich noch nicht. (Wahrscheinlich waren meine Anhänge bisher < 20 MB.)
<sash_> bullgard: generell kann man mit solchen anhängen eher nix anfangen
<bullgard> sash_: Hä? Wie meinst Du das?
<sash_> bullgard: das ist zuviel für email.
<michiwend> hallo zusammen!
<bullgard> sash_: Ich glaube Dir nicht, daß das zuviel für E-Mail ist. Kannst Du das beweisen?
<michiwend> ich möchte die empfindlichkeit für meinen trackpoint beim booten setzen und habe diese anleitung befolgt http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#Configuring_other_options_.28e.g._Press_to_select.2C_Sensitivity_and_Speed.29
<michiwend> leider ist der zeitpunkt zu früh, sodass es keine auswirkung hat
<michiwend> das sollte also übergeben werden http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399426/ nur wann am besten und in welcher datei?
<bullgard> michiwend: Ich hatte bisher keine Veranlassung, die Empfindlichkeit meines Trackpoints zu ändern. Wenn hier keiner die Antwort weiß, kannst Du noch in ##thinkpad fragen (und Geduld mitbringen).
<michiwend> bullgard, die methode funktioniert nur ist es leider zu früh; es geht mir also darum mit welchem startscript ich das möglichst spät ausführen kann
<bullgard> michiwend: Ich hatte bisher keine Veranlassung, die Empfindlichkeit meines Trackpoints zu ändern. Wenn hier keiner die Antwort weiß, kannst Du noch in ##ibmthinkpad fragen (und Geduld mitbringen).
<bullgard> michiwend: Das habe ich schon verstanden.
<pog> wie kann man eine mysql-DB am einfachsten automatisch backupen? 
<pog> brot: ist es moeglich ueber cygwin z.B. ein ext. "nativ" zu lesen?
<LetoThe2nd> pog: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: lesenderweise für ext2/3 gibts ext2ifs, schreiben zur not geht auf _reines_ ext2 auch noch, aber für alles andere gibts schlicht nichts oder man muss nachhaltig davon abraten.
<pog> o.k. was allenfalls moeglich ist, unter 32-Bit Windows, ein colinux, da kann man normale Linux-Installationen damit bedienen, colinux waere in Prozess wie Usermode-Linux unter Linux, einfach unter Win. 
<LetoThe2nd> pog: sry, aber colinux plus sämtliche ableger sind meiner persönlichen meinung nach vollendete grütze. klingt auf den ersten blick gut, macht ab dem zweiten nur probleme.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: dann lieber ne vm mit nem echten linux drin, persitentem diskzugriff und die dann als "übersetzer" nach samba oder so benutzen.
<sash_> ein bekannter sagte (ohne hintergrundwissen): klingt nach ner guten moeglichkeit, seine installationen zu zerschiessen
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: soll ichs auch nochmal sagen? ;-)
<pog> vllt fuer das gewuenschte Problem, wegen Daten lesen. Als eigener Linux-Server find's nicht so schlecht, auch finde ich es noch Toll, mit Andlinux, was auf Colinux basiert, auf alle LinuxSachen zu kommen, vom Window-Desktop.
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: bei dir fehlt der intuitive aspekt
<LetoThe2nd> pog: sag bescheid, wenn du beim zweiten blick angekommen bist.
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: ?
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: bei meiner aussage kam es mir darauf an, dass er das ohne ahnung davon sagte.
<pog> ich hab mal mit Colinux gearbeitet, bevor ich adsl und meinen VServer noch nicht hatte. Andlinux hab ich bis anhin nicht ausprobiert, weil ich ja jettz auch unter Linux arbeite.
<tm> ,ot? pog 
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: aso. dann gratulation zu seiner natürlichen sicht der dinge.
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: :)
<tm> jungs, das thema mit colinux wird ot
<pog> tm, man koennte natuerlich damit auch ein Ubuntu betreiben, unter Win. 
<LetoThe2nd> pog: kannman nicht.
<tm> pog: trotzdem ot, stell deine frage im #windows channel
<LetoThe2nd> tm: sry vielmals, bin schon still.
<Deem> wie kann man denn untern ubuntu eine locales datei nachinstallieren, wenn ein dpkg-reconfigure locales fehlschläft, mit der meldung, dass die gwünschte sprachdatei nicht installiert ist?
<apollo13> language-pack-countrycode-base iirc
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: hoi... du wolltest am wochenende was?
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: ja, zwecks checkinstall, aber ich hab dann im backlog die lösung von dir gefunden…
<LetoThe2nd> ah, nkay.
<apollo13> aber danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> wusste gar nicht, dass ich mal was mit checkinstall gelöst hab :P
<apollo13> wohl du hast über fstrans=0 als bugfix gelästert^^
<LetoThe2nd> aso, das kann schon eher sein :-)
<MrPotter> Ich brauch eure Hilfe: ich habe eine verschlüsselte windows partition und  grad mittels alternate cd auf den unpartitionierten bereich ubuntu in eine lvm partition installiert. Die Installation von Grub legacy schlug dabei fehl! Ist es sinnvoll Grub nun manuell neu zu installieren?
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> grub-legacy funktioniert nicht im lvm
<apollo13> installier grub2
<MrPotter> ist grub legacy "grub"
<apollo13> ich denk schon
<MrPotter> das problem ist, dass ich mit grub2 mein verschlüsseltes windows nicht mehr starten kann
<LetoThe2nd> s/verschlüsselt/verschusselt/
<MrPotter> im wiki wird auch dazu geraten grub legacy zu nutzen ...
<LetoThe2nd> kann man, man muss  aber grub2 den entsprechenden beitrag beibringen.
<LetoThe2nd> s/beitrag/eintrag/
<MrPotter> LetoThe2nd: was möchstest du damit sagen
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: was möchte ich mit was sagen?
<MrPotter> mit "s/beitrag/eintrag/" :o
<MrPotter> na ja, jedenfalls arbeite ich grad auf einer live cd und möchte grub neu installieren und scheitere beim Einbinden der lvm partition
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: normalerweise würde unser schöner bot dann eine ersetzung von "beitrag" zu "eintrag" vornehmen. anscheinend schläft er aber gerade.
<MrPotter> ich bin nach methode 5 vorgegangen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: schritt 1 wär mal lvm. guckst du:
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager?redirect=no#Problemloesungen
<MrPotter> beim laden des lvm treibers mittels "sudo modprobe dm-mod" erhalte ich "FATAL: Module dm_mod not found."
<MrPotter> natürlich habe ich das paket lvm2 installiert
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: das modul ist vermutlich auch nicht notwedndig. halt dich eher an den rest.
<MrPotter> vielen dank, ich bin nun auf der partition drauf. mich hat der fehler völlig verwirrt.
<MrPotter> also wäre es jetzt doch eher sinnvoll grub2 zu retten. ich hab die truecrypt mbr von windows gesichert und wüsste nicht, wie ich die in grub2 integriere ...
<C_Classic> Hi. gibt es ne möglichkeit windows (xp) auf nem PC zu installieren, auf dem bereits Ubuntu läuft ohne grub zu löschen?
<dauerflucher> C_Classic: in einer virtuellen maschine
<C_Classic> ne  ich mein richtig installieren
<LetoThe2nd> C_Classic: nein, du musst grub nachher neu installieren.
<C_Classic> hat jemand ein tutorial dazu?
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: gibt im netz ca 100 anleitungen, wie man windows+truecrypt mit grub2 verheiratet.
<MrPotter> C_Classic: was hindert dich nach der installation grub neu zu installieren? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<C_Classic> MrPotter, danke. Das hatte ich gesucht!
<MrPotter> LetoThe2nd: was brauchbares konnte ich bisher nicht finden ...
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229541&page=3, #25 klingt doch gut.
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: macht 5€ für lmgtfy.
<MrPotter> LetoThe2nd: ;-) Vielen Dank, ich les mal drüber
<MrPotter> Okay, ich wundere mich immer noch wieseo die alternate-cd nicht grub installieren konnte. Kann es vielleicht sein, dass (m)eine Boot Partition nicht logisch, sondern primär sein muss?
<TheInfinity> MrPotter: wohin versuchst grub denn zu installieren?
<MrPotter> TheInfinity: na hoffentlich in den mbr meiner festplatte
<TheInfinity> MrPotter: das ist die frage was du da eingestellt hast, bei der alternate kann man das ändern :)
<Protector1981> TheInfinity: kann man auch bei der Desktop :D nämlich am Ende ;)
<MrPotter> TheInfinity: die alternate hat gemeldet, dass grub nicht in /dev/sda installiert werden konnte und hat mir auch keine alternativen angezeigt
<MrPotter> da ich aber von einer vorherigen installation noch grub legacy im mbr habe war mir das in dem moment erstmal egal. nur startet jetzt eben ubuntu nicht, da wohl die bootparameter nicht stimmen.
<jokrebel> hi
<matulla> guten tag ich möchte meine Home partition entmüllen ! dazu müsste ich 250GB auf eine NTFS verschieben wie mach ich das am schnelsten ?
<TheInfinity> matulla: mit backup. :)
<elmargol_> mv alt neu
<matulla> info mit dem dateimanager geht das nur  in 26MB/s
<LetoThe2nd> elmargol_: s/mv/cp/
<TheInfinity> matulla: schneller wirds auch kaum.
<elmargol_> LetoThe2nd, er wills noch entmüllen :)
<matulla> TheInfinity: Danke dann werde ich halt mal 3std kopieren
 * LetoThe2nd empfiehlt voodoo-tänze, bildchen von linus torvalds in schälchen aus alten festplattengehäuse und pinguinfutter als brandopfer.
<TheInfinity> matulla: ich würd kein NTFS verwenden. und hab bloss backups, ntfs + linux ist zwar schon ok, aber sicher würd ichs nicht nennen.
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht hilfts.
<MrPotter> Hallo zurück. Trotz der Reparatur erhalte ich immer noch: "cryptsetup: lvm device name (/dev/disk/by-uuid/...) does not begin with /dev/mapper" "cryptsetup: evms_activate is not available". Weiß jemand weiter?
<Fusskrank> serVas
<matulla> TheInfinity:  was bremst da die speed die NTFS
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: vmtl. steht in deiner crypttab mist drin, ist aber nur geraten.
<TheInfinity> matulla: vermutlich vieles. einmal ist ntfs3g nicht der schnellste. dann dürfte die hdd nicht die schnellste sein, kleine dateien sind auch immer doof - und wenn du das an usb dran hast ists noch ekliger.
<TheInfinity> matulla: ne aktuelle platte kommt auch nicht auf viel mehr als 100 MB/s an nem SATA bus, 26 MB/s ist schon iO ;)
<matulla> TheInfinity: nein 2HDD in je 2Partitionen
<matulla> ok dann is es halt wie es ist 
<TheInfinity> matulla: format auf ext3 / ext4 dürft was bringen. aber keine welten.
<MrPotter> LetoThe2nd: Weißt du was mir diese Fehlermeldung sagen will? Ich weiß nicht, wo ich ansetzen soll. Grub neu zu installieren hat nichts gebracht. Soll ich das System nochmal neu installieren? Da wird aber wieder die Alternate-CD Grub nicht installieren können. Es ist ein Teufelskreis.
<matulla> dann lass ichs lieber TheInfinity da noch mehrere xp im netz hängen und die auch die daten benötigen
<TheInfinity> im netz?
<TheInfinity> matulla: du weisst aber schon dass das dateisystem bei ner samba freigabe egal ist?
<TheInfinity> matulla: oder ist auf demselben rechner noch windows?
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: ich schicks vorweg, ich bin kein grosser freund von verschlüsselung aus prinzip - wenn man nicht weiss was man da tut, soll mans meiner meinung nach einfach lassen.
<matulla> TheInfinity: ja so isses Win7 und winxp 
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: und warum du die alternate nimmst ist mir auch unbegreiflich. warum sich das leben schwerer machen als nötig.
<TheInfinity> matulla: na gut, dann wirst du kaum um die wartezeit drumrumkommen. :)
<matulla> TheInfinity: B)
<matulla> DANKE
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: meine ehrliche meinung wäre, erstmal auf nem nicht produktiven system bzw. ner vm zu üben, was du da überheupt bastelst.
<MrPotter> LetoThe2nd: ich hab die nur genutzt um ubuntu mit auf eine lvm partition  zu installieren; das wird auch so im wiki beschrieben. gehts denn noch einfacher?
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: such dir im wiki den artikel zum thema "system verschlüsseln".
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: du bist aus prinzip kein großer freund von verschlüsselung, oder kein großer freund von leute, die aus prinzip verschlüsseln?
<TheInfinity> ,OT? sash_
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: letzteres.
<TheInfinity> doofes pony.
<matulla> ich bin OT dann 
<sash_> MrPotter: und sowas hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/543643/ im boot-verzeichnis hat auch noch nicht geschadet. auch wenn du die vorangehensweise der datenrettung bei verschlüsseltem lvm verstanden haben solltest, bevor du die platte mit daten befüllst und dir die anschließend flöten geht
<MrPotter> sash_: vielen dank. allerdings kann ich damit grad gar nichts anfangen. ich check grad mal meine crypttab. vielleicht steht da wirklich nur käse drin
<kiwi_> hat jemand schon den internet stick von lidl mit monatsflatrate ausprobiert?
<MrPotter> LetoThe2nd: ich seh das ganze eigentlich nur als spielerei. sollte es nicht funktionieren, hab ich immer noch meine backups :)
<kiwi_> huawei e1556 sollte ja funzen
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: kay, dann ists ja nicht kritisch. RTFM. ;-)
<MrPotter> LetoThe2nd: in meiner crypttab steht "sda6_crypt UUID=[die uuid] none luks". Im Wiki lese ich aber anstelle von "sda6_crypt UUID=..." "lvm UUID=...". Lieg da der Fehler?
<LetoThe2nd> MrPotter: sehr gut möglich. aber mit 100%igen aussagen zu der konstruktion von der alternate werd ich mich zurückhalten. ich mag sie nicht, und hab daher auch wenig erfahrung damit.
<MrPotter> LetoThe2nd: okay, das kann ich verstehen. danke trotzdem!
<Mojo4> hi, ich habe 9 nautilis lesezeichen, nun werden diese unter orte nicht mehr in einer liste angezeigt, sondern sondern in einem weiteren unterpunkt "lesezeichen", wie lässt sich das ändern?
<godmok> http://pastebin.com/h2VbZkMc < ist das ein schlechtes anzeichen (smartctl ausgabe nach langem test)
<dadrc> godmok: Na, wenn es wichtige Daten sind, hast du ja ein Backup davon
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, solltest du eins machen
<dadrc> Es ist zwar nicht garantiert, dass die Platte bald schlappmacht, aber unwahrscheinlich auch nicht.
<godmok> das ist ja das ding. sie macht sehr komische geräusche
<godmok> daten habe ic alle gesichert. leder ist der zugriff auf sie eztrem langsam. vor allem schreiben ist eine qual
<dadrc> Ajo, dann weg mit dem Teil... wird aber so langsam OT → #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<godmok> hmm, stimmt ;)
<Henso> hallo. gibt es eine möglichkeit mein wlan nach der anmeldung direkt connecten zu lassen?
<Henso> hallo gibt es eine möglichkeit mein wlan direkt nach der anmeldung connecten zu lassen?
<k1l> Henso: es im Networkmanager einstellen und und den haken bei: für alle benutzer zulassen
<Henso> k1l: wo finde ich den haken?
<Markus87> hallo zusammen
<Markus87> Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen die alpha von ubuntu auf meinem Laptop
<LetoThe2nd> ,natty? Markus87 
<shetlandpony> Markus87: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<k1l> Henso: rechte maus auf das NM-applet. dann verbindugnen bearbeiten. dann dein wlan auswählen. dann sollte ne pw abfrage kommen und dort findest du die beiden wichtigen haken
<k1l> oder auch nicht
<Markus87> genau die hab ich drauf. in dem anderen channel antwortet nur leider keiner :-(
<serenity> dann warte
<LetoThe2nd> Markus87: shit happens.
<k1l> Markus87: dann versuche den englischen hauptchannel. das ist eine alpha und nich für einsteiger gedacht. man sollte schon probleme erstmal selbst lösen können. weil es sehr viele probleme gibt
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> ich breuchte ma hilfe wget für nen http proxy zu konfigurieren
<brot> Blindie: wiki-artikel über proxys schon durchgelesen?
<ppq> Blindie: bräuchte :)
<Blindie> ja
<ppq> Blindie: http_proxy (umgebungsvariable) setzen mit export in der ~/.profile
<Blindie> da steht nichts über wget drin
<ppq> siehe auch: 'info wget', abschnitt 8.2
<Blindie> hab schon in die wgetrc export http_proxy=http://benutzer:password@ip:port eingetragen
<Henso> k1l: Anwendungen -> Zubehör -> Passwörter und Verschlüsselung" . kann dies nicht finden, kannst du mir helfen?
<Blindie> ok
<k1l> <k1l> Henso: rechte maus auf das NM-applet. dann verbindugnen bearbeiten. dann dein wlan auswählen. dann sollte ne pw abfrage kommen und dort findest du die beiden wichtigen haken
<ppq> Blindie: 8.1 meinte ich
<Blindie> danke
<brot> Blindie: dein name is wohl programm, hm?
<Blindie> nö
<Blindie> ich kann wirklich nicht gut gucken
<brot> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver#Alternatives-Verfahren <- ich seh da sehrwohl sachen die konsolenprogramme betreffen ;)
<Blindie> hab glaukom
<Blindie> das steht schon lange in der profile datei
<brot> Blindie: beileid dazu :)
<Blindie> wget muss man aber extra konfigurieren
<Blindie> kann man irgendwie in der info schnel zu einem punkt springen?
<Henso> k1l: also irgndendwie bin ich blind. automatisches verbinden hab ich, aber leider kommt beim start immer noch die pw abfrage.
<k1l> Henso: da wo du den haken machst für automatisch verbinden da ist unten (ganz unten) noch ein haken
<ppq> Blindie: du kannst mit den bild ab/bild auf tasten schnell navigieren
<Blindie> danke
<Blindie> will nicht das meine pfeil runter taste so doll leidet^^
<Henso> k1l: irgendwie nicht. das letzte ist MTU
<brot> Blindie: bei mir gings letzesmal (nicht unter ubuntu sondern arch) eben genau über das export im profil, aber gut, dann sorry
<Henso> k1l: oder hängt das mit kwallet zusammen?
<k1l> Henso: links neben dem button mit abbrechen und anwenden
<k1l> Henso: du nutzt kde?
<Henso> k1l: ja
<k1l> und welches ubuntu?
<Henso> k1l: 10.10
<Blindie> bei mir geht es um die wgetrc brot^
<k1l> Henso: sowas wäre schön am anfang zu nennen. weil meine anleitung ist für gnome. bei kde weiss ichs nicht auswendig
<Henso> k1l: oh tut mir leid
<serenity> Henso: rechtsklick im Panel auf den Networkmanager, Einstellungen für Netzwerkverwaltung wählen, dann auf den drahtlos Reiter, dein Wlan auswählen, bearbeiten, und dann einen Haken bei 'automatisch verbinden'  und 
<Wedelwolf> Yeah.
<Wedelwolf> Ubuntu hat beim booten beschlossen, mein Touchpad zu deaktivieren...
<Deem> Wedelwolf: maus anschließen? :D
<Wedelwolf> Deem hab ich... problem gelöst, es war irgend ein Bug mit "ausschalten beim tippen...
<Henso> serenity: und?
<serenity> Henso: wie und?
<serenity> Henso: mach das was ich schrieb :)
<Henso> Henso: rechtsklick im Panel auf den Networkmanager, Einstellungen für Netzwerkverwaltung wählen, dann auf den drahtlos Reiter, dein Wlan auswählen, bearbeiten, und dann einen Haken bei 'automatisch verbinden'  und
<Blindie> weiß jemand wo ich den adobe flash updater finde wenn ich den schon installiert habe?
<Henso> serenity: da steht noch ein und
<serenity> upps: ...und auf ok klicken
<Henso> serenity: ja das hab ich. nur pw abfrage ist trotzdem nach der anmeldung
<serenity> Henso: wer stellt die Anfrage? Das steht normalerweise im Fenster drin.
<dadrc> Blindie: apt-file show <paketname>
<Henso> serenity: jetzt bin ich verwirrt. ich hab soweit wie du sagtest alles. aber wie bekomm ich das weg, dass er jedes mal bei meinem wlan zu hause nach einem pw fragt?
<serenity> das muss keine Anfrage sein für das pw vom wlan, sondern kwallet das nachfragt
<TheInfinity> patricch: da steht doch sogar warum das so ist. lies die meldung mal durch.
<Henso> serenity: ja das meinte ich ja. kann ich das so einstellen, dass kwallet bei mir daheim sofort verbindet?
<serenity> kwallet hat nichts mit deinem wlan zu tun
<serenity> dafür hast du eben den haken gesetzt
<Blindie> so, scheint zu funktionieren
<Henso> serenity: ja aber kwallet schiebt sich vor das connecten.
<Blindie> ich trottel hatte das schon richtig eingerichtet, nur in der proxy ip mich vertippt^
<serenity> was öffnet denn kwallet? Das steht im Fenster drin à la "Kontact möchte auf kwallet zugreifen...bla"
<Blindie> neustart
<Henso> serenity: mom
<Henso> serenity: der kde-dienst verlangt die eingabe eines pws
<serenity> hast du irgendwelche Platten drin, die gemountet werden?
<serenity> ansonsten schau dir die Einstellungen von kwallet (digitale Brieftasche) in den Systemeinstellungen an, da kannst du es anpassen wie du magst.
<Henso> serenity: ja wenn ich dort unter network management schaue, kann ich aber nix einstellen irgendwie. oder was meinst du?
<serenity> nein, ich meinte schon die Einstellungen zur digitalen Brieftasche
<Henso> serenity: kann ich dort nicht etwas hinzufügen?
<serenity> konkret?
<monika_> hi, ich würde gerne in ubuntu 10.10  per script eine Netzwerkfreigabe auf meiner NAS automatisch nach dem starten mounten lassen
<monika_> habe dazu folgendes script erstellt
<monika_> v
<brot> monika_: stoop
<serenity> nicht hierher kopieren, bitte benutze den paste
<Deem> ,paste? monika_ 
<serenity> ,paste? monika_
<shetlandpony> monika_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<brot> schau mal ins topic und geh auf den "Paste:" link
<shetlandpony> monika_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Deem> serenity: :P
<brot> das "v" war sehr verräterisch :D
<monika_> http://paste2.org/p/1141966
<monika_> haha
<Deem> monika_: und dazu kann man auch direkt sagen. wozu ein script, wenn es fstab gibt?
<Henso> serenity: jetzt hab ich es geschafft, das kwalletd nicht mal mehr startet :S
<serenity> prima
<serenity> :)
<monika_> ja aber da habe ich gelesen, das es zu problemen kommen kann fals netzwerk noch nicht gebootet ist
<serenity> dann frage ab, ob ein Ping zum NAS durchkommt
<monika_> nun das ich in fstab auch was ändern muss hab ich auch an der Fehlermeldung die mir der Terminal beim ausführen augibt
<monika_> mount.cifs: permission denied: no match for /home/monika/mounttutvideos found in /etc/fstab
<Henso> serenity: find ich gar nicht prima :P
<serenity> Henso: dann mach es in den Systemeinstellungen wieder an
<monika_> ping geht
<monika_> was muss ich den in fstab eintragen für die Nas?
<Henso> serenity: es läuft, aber lässt sich nicht öffnen?!
<serenity> k.a. was du gemacht hast
<Henso> serenity: Habs. ok  jetzt bin ich aber immer noch nicht weiter. mein wlan muss trotzdem erst mit einem passwort für kwallet geöffnet werden. sry is nervig, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht
<_kip> guten abend. kann mir wer sagen wie ich mit apt-get/cache herausfinde, aus welchem repository ein bestimmtes paket installiert werden soll?
<serenity> Henso: schalte kwallet ab, wenn du es nicht nutzt
<monika_> @deem kannst du mir beim korrekten fstab eintrag helfen
<Henso> serenity: eigentlich benutze ich es schon. aber das mit dem wlan nervt halt
<serenity> kwallet muss einmal von Hand aufgeschlossen werden
<Deem> monika_: nein, kann ich nicht, aber das wiki kann das =)
<Deem> ,fstab? monika_ 
<serenity> anders geht es derzeit nicht, weil es keine Verbindung von der Anmeldung (PAM) zu kwallet gibt
<shetlandpony> monika_, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> _kip: 'apt-cache policy paketname'
<_kip> ppq: danke!
<ppq> keine ursache
<Henso> serenity: ok danke
<fornext_> gibt einen Client um Ubuntu als IP-Telefon zu benutzen? Nicht VoIP!
<ppq> hm, ekiga?
<fornext_> ppq, ne, leider nur VoIP
<fornext_> VoIP kann ich nicht nutzen, da die FritzBox schon die Ports belegt.
<fornext_> Aber die Fritzbox bietet die Möglichkeit ein IP-Telefon anzuschließen. Z.b. das FritzFon oder ein AndroidHandy oder iPhone.
<serenity> fornext_: twinke evtl., aber das wird nimmer weiterentwickelt und benutzt Qt
 * Blindie slaps Blindie
<ppq> :o
<Blindie> ich idiot
<Blindie> was durch ein tippfehler so alles passiert XD
<k1l> Blindie: hättest du mal auf uns gehört und das vor tagen nochmal überprüft :/
<Blindie> wat den??
<Blindie> XD
<Blindie> in der apt.conf hab ichs ja überprüft^
<fornext_> serenity, ne, leider nicht. Ich vermute auch, dass das was AVM eigenes ist.
<monika_> also das mit dem mounten der netzwerkfreigabe hat funktioniert, allerdings habe ich das verzeichnis jetzt direkt in oder über meinen persönlichen ordner gemountet
<monika_> ist das rückgängig zu machen?
<rumpe1> umount
<jokrebel> fornext_: schau mal - das klingt gut: http://forum.chip.de/voip-ip-telefonie/fritz-box-ueber-pc-telefonieren-787803.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/25bmlff |  Mit Fritz!box über PC telefonieren  - Forum - CHIP Online
<monika_> ist bach dem umount mein persönliches verzeichnis wieder da?
<rumpe1> monika_, wenn der jeweilige mount nur das verzeichnis "überdeckt" hat.. .ja
<monika_> ich hoffe
<monika_> device is busy
<rumpe1> monika_, dann mach es unbusy :D
<monika_> hab eigentlich alle ornder geschlossen
<monika_> kann ich auch einfach neustarten?
<rumpe1> monika_, uh... wenn du auf den windows-stil stehst und nix lernen willst... ahjo
<rumpe1> ansonsten gäbe es noch lsof
<monika_> ja hab ich gmacht da rattert er mir den ganzen bildschirm voll
<rumpe1> monika_, dann vielleicht etwas selektiver vorgehen mit passenden parametern 
<monika_> hey ich bin erst vor 3 tagen von win umgestiegen
<rumpe1> monika_, wenn du einigermaßen mit englisch umgehen kannst, empfiehlt sich bei sowas ein blick ins manual mittels "man lsof"
<rumpe1> monika_, da stehen oft ganz am ende auch anwendungsbeispiele
<monika_> da nun leider auch mein firefox nixht mehr zu starten ist
<monika_> kann ich leider nicht pasten
<rumpe1> monika_, ist das nfs?
<monika_> ist ne windows freigabe falls du das meinst
<monika_> ich starte mal neu und hoffe das dann mein pers ordner wieder geht
<rumpe1> probier doch mal:  lsof -b /nfs/mount/point
<rumpe1> bei dir dann wohl /home/bla   als verzeichnis
<rumpe1> je nachdem, was bei "mount" angezeigt wird
<monika_> mom
<monika_> schreibt er einen haufen warnungen
<rumpe1> ?
<monika_> hab geschrieben lsof -b /home/monika
<monika_> also ich starte mal neu, wenns dann nicht weg ist hab ich echt ein problem 
<rumpe1> hmm... wenn du gerade ein desktop offen hast, geht das vermutlich eh nicht...
<rumpe1> jo, starte mal neu
<rumpe1> ist wohl am einfachsten
<RAMZi> wenn ich der anleitung auf ubuntu.com folge und die netbook edition auf usb stick packe. kann ich damit normal arbeiten als wäre es auf hdd installiert. und ich kann eiegen dateien mit auf den stick speichern ? 
<dadrc> RAMZi: wenn du den Stick mit der Persistenzoption erstellt hast, dann ja
<rumpe1> RAMZi, hast du da die LiveCD eingerichtet oder richtig installiert?
<RAMZi> ich denke die anleitung erstellt eine live medium auf dem stick, wovon man installieren soll
<monika_> so
<monika_> zum glück ist der ordner wieder ok
<monika_> puh
<RAMZi> aber ich teste mal die persitenz option. weil ich ja direkt ovn usb aus booten und arbeiten will
<k1l> RAMZi: teste es doch mal aus
<monika_> und mein mount der freigabe ist auch da juhu
<fornext_> jokrebel, thx, aber so wie es aussieht ist phoner einer Windows-App. Aber die mit Capi ist eine weiter Suche wert.
<monika_> wenn ich was als root editieren möchte muss ich das dann immer mit gksudo über den terminal machen oder gibts da noch nen anderen weg?
<tobiasmichel> guten abend, hab gerade erfahren daß marble Marble 0.10.1 mit routingfunktion draußen ist. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es unter ubuntu 9.04 installiere.
<rumpe1> monika_, kannst auch einen starter basteln mit "gksudo gedit"... dann brauchste kein terminal zum aufruf
<tobiasmichel> auf ubuntuusers habe ich keine ppa für marble gefunden.
<monika_> ok und wie mache ich so nen starter
<rumpe1> monika_, rechtsklick auf desktop
<monika_> anwendung im terminal
<monika_> oder nur anwendung
<rumpe1> nur anwendung (willst ja kein terminal)
<k1l> tobiasmichel: der support für 9.04 ist im oktober ausgelaufen. du solltest mal über eine LTS nachdenken, wenn du die releases länger benutzen willst
<rumpe1> und als Befehl eben "gksudo gedit" ... kannst noch namen vergeben und Bildchen raussuchen... ^^
<monika_> ok cool praktishc
<rumpe1> monika_, den starter kannste auch ins panel ziehen... so bastel ich mir ab und an kleinere tools
<tobiasmichel> @k1 oh faut pas ich hab natürlich lucid lynx, sorry.
<monika_> ok
<tobiasmichel> k1l: oh faut pas ich hab natürlich lucid lynx, sorry.	
<monika_> ähm kann das ins panel ziehen mein ganzes skin verändern?
<k1l> tobiasmichel: https://launchpad.net/~marblepebble/+archive/ppa aber ungetestet, also auf eigene gefahr. weiss nciht wie aktuell das ist 
<monika_> hab grad neugestartet und jetzt sehen meine farben anders aus usw
<rumpe1> monika_, nö
<monika_> mm 
<rumpe1> monika_, was ist noch anders?
<monika_> das netzwerkverbindungssymbil
<monika_> ist jetzt 2 pcs
<monika_> vorher warens 2 pfeile
<rumpe1> geh mal auf system->einstellungen->erscheinungsdingsbums
<monika_> ok da stehts auf beutzerdefiniert
<monika_> aber wenn ichs z.B auf radiance ändere
<monika_> ändert sich das netzwerksymbol nicht
<tobiasmichel> k1l: da steht version 1.3.6-1, auf der marbleseite steht version Marble-KDE 0.10.1, aber speziell für kde: http://edu.kde.org/marble/download.php
<monika_> und auch mein"explorer" ist jetzt komishc grau
<monika_> voll hässlich
<rumpe1> monika_, kommt vor... hat vielleicht mit dem mounten auf das home-verzeichnis zu tun
<rumpe1> monika_, wähle eben ein anderes thema
<monika_> ja aber da wirds nicht besser
<rumpe1> monika_, hast du was deinstalliert, was im zusammenhang damit stehen könnte?
<monika_> nö
<k1l> tobiasmichel: k.a. versionssprünge gibts bei ubuntu fast aussschliesslich nur beim nächsten release. sicherheitslöcher werden aber durch patches geschlossen. also etnweder ppa oder selber kompilieren
<rumpe1> monika_, kannst du zwei fenster gleichzeitig aufhaben?
<monika_> hab eigentlich nur an fstab gemastelt
<monika_> ja
<monika_> und vorhin über mein home verzeichnis gemountet ausversehen
<rumpe1> das könnte ursache sein
<rumpe1> solange da was anderes auf home liegt, wird da eben drin gewerkelt... keine ahnung, was das für auswirkungen haben kann
<monika_> mm hab das aber wieder rückgängig gemacht
<monika_> ich kommentier mal den mount in fstab ganz aus und boote neu
<tobiasmichel> k1l: also http://ppa.launchpad.net/marblepebble/ppa/ubuntu einfügen und marble neu installieren?
<Blindie> mit welcher tastenkombination kann ich diesen 3d würfel aktivieren?
<LupusE> Blindie: welche hast du denn eingestellt?
<Blindie> ka
<Blindie> wo macht man das?
<LupusE> welches programm zum darstellen 'diesen wuerfels' hast du denn installiert?
<Blindie> ah
<Blindie> ok
<monika_> schit 
<monika_> hat nix gebracht
<monika_> so ne kacke
<monika_> kann ich die desktop umgebungen irgendwie wieder neu laden
<rumpe1> monika_, mußt doch nur das thema wechseln o.o
<k1l> tobiasmichel: das ppa scheint nur für gutsy, also schon sehr alt zu sein
<monika_> mm explorer wieder normal
<monika_> aber die symbole immer noch anders
<rumpe1> monika_, oder hol dir noch ein paar mehr über paketverwaltung  (gnome-themes, gnome-themes-extras, gnome-themes-more...)
<monika_> auch in der anordnung
<rumpe1> und das ding heißt nicht explorer ^^
<k1l> tobiasmichel: wenn du wirklich das neuste vom neusten haben willst dann kompilier es dir, wenn es kein ppq oder deb gibt. sei dir aber bei allen 3 varianten der möglichen probleme bewusst
<monika_> der an und aus knopf war vorhin ganz recht jetzt sitzr er weiter in der mitte
<RAMZi> kann jetzt auch die desktop cd ein verschlüsseltes lvm erstellen ?
<tobiasmichel> k1l: sieht so aus, auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Marble ist leider kein ppa angegeben.
<monika_> das ding ist das ist nicht mein pc
<monika_> :-)
<rumpe1> monika_, wenn dir da jemand root-rechte gegeben hat, dann ist der schuld ^^
<monika_> ja meine mom ;-)
<rumpe1> monika_, ist ja nix groß passiert... desktop-kram ist firlefanz
<tobiasmichel> k1l: und selbst kompilieren hab ich noch nie gemacht, ist mir wegen dem zeitaufwand und eventueller probleme nicht wert.
<monika_> ne nur bekommt die dann die krise wenn nciht alles genau da ist wos sein soll
<monika_> ich probier mal mir ne neue zu laden und zu schauen was passiert
<rumpe1> monika_, jau, tu das
<Blindie> so
<tobiasmichel> k1l: schade, so eine routingfunktion wär fein gewesen um wieder ein stück von google weg zu kommen.
<tobiasmichel> k1l: dann bleibt nur warten bis es offiziell in ubuntu mit drin ist.
<monika_> ok kam vielleich durch irgend ne aktualisierung danke an rumpel soweit
<MrPotter> Hallo zurück, grad ein frisches Ubuntu 10.10 installiert. Beim WPA-Login verlangt der Schlüsselbund "Vorgabe" ein Passwort, was immer falsch ist. Mein Systempasswort wird nicht angenommen, was kann ich tun?
<ppq> MrPotter: das kann auch deine wlan-passphrase sein oder die für den schlüsselbund, die du eingestellt hast.
<MrPotter> ppq: nein, wurde leider nicht angenommen. ich hab jetzt den schlüsselbund vorgabe gelöscht und den keyring "login" zur vorgabe/default gemacht. ich starte mal neu und check das. thx anyway
<tobiasmichel> Kennt jemand eine ppa für Marble-KDE 0.10.1 für ubuntu?
<jokrebel> tobiasmichel: Reicht Dir das aus den Quellen nicht? Wenn ja - warum? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Marble
<tobiasmichel> jokrebel: wegen der neuen routingfunktion unter 0.10.1
<ppq> tobiasmichel: soweit ich weiß, ist das im kubuntu backports ppa
<ppq> tobiasmichel: aber vorsicht, das zieht ne ganze menge aktualisierter abhängigkeiten mit sich
<tobiasmichel> jokrebel: wo find ich das und kann ich das in ubuntu auch verwenden?
<tobiasmichel> jokrebel: die kde- abhängigkeiten hab ich doch durch die marbleinstallarion auch schon drauf oder?
<ppq> tobiasmichel: du redest nicht zufällig mit mir, oder? :D
<tobiasmichel> ne mit ppa :-)
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<tobiasmichel> ich auch *kopfkratz*
<tobiasmichel> ppq: suche ein e ppa für Marble-KDE 0.10.1 für ubuntu.
<tobiasmichel> ppq: wegen der neuen routingfunktion.
<ppq> tobiasmichel: naja, ist ja auch egal wen du ansprichst. jedenfalls: ppa sind für ubuntu, ja. NUR für ubuntu. und mit den *aktualisierten* abhängigkeiten meinte ich neuere versionen der abhängigkeiten, die sich ggf. nicht mit deinem system verstehen
<ppq> tobiasmichel: welche ubuntuversion nutzt du denn? hast du einen gnome oder kde desktop?
<tobiasmichel> ppq: ah merci, die aussage reicht mir, ums nicht zu riskieren, sonst zerbröselts mir noch mein schönes system.
<tobiasmichel> ppq: lucid lynx gnome
<Blindie> giebt es eig ne art sleeptimer und wecker für ubuntu?
<Blindie> so das abends nach ner bestimmten zeit z.B. die wiedergabe gestoppt wird
<ppq> tobiasmichel: wenn du etwas zeit hast, kannst du es in einem live-system testen. das geht, indem du einfach die CD bootest, von der du auch installiert hast. beim booten drückst du auf escape, wenn dieses symbol unten in der mitte erscheint - dann wählst du "try ubuntu wiothout installing" und kommst nochmal her ;)
<jokrebel> das marble das mein apt-cache search hier findet ist 4:4.5.1 … reden wir aneinander vorbei?
<ppq> jokrebel: in lucid ist marble 4.4.2 gerade aktuell, im ppa liegt 4.5.3
<jokrebel> Blindie: sudo shutdown -h <uhrzeit bzw. restzeit> 
<ppq> jokrebel: und ja, aneinander vorbeireden tun wir sowieso :D
<jokrebel> ppq: was ist dann Marble-KDE 0.10.1? …und ist das nicht älter (von der Versionsnummer her)?
<tobiasmichel> jokrebel: ich rede von der version: August 10th, 2010: Marble 0.10.0 released with KDE SC 4.5
<ppq> jokrebel: die versionierung im ubuntu repo orientiert sich an der zugehörigen kde version
<ppq> jokrebel: die routung funktion gibts ab der marble "version" 4.5 - also nicht standardmäßig in lucid
<jokrebel> ah - ok. Wieder was gelernt.
<fellbuendel> Versionsangaben bei kde-Programmen sind manchmal... unspaßig
<Fuchs> tobiasmichel: warte auf 4.6 
<tobiasmichel> ppq: bei mir aus den quellen ist Marble Desktop Globe Version 0.9.2 installiert.
<Fuchs> tobiasmichel: da kann marble noch mal ein klein wenig viel mehr
<Fuchs> in sachen Navigation
<fellbuendel> huhu Fuchs
<jokrebel> .oO( aber dann würde die Version aus Maverick auch reichen? Upgrade? )
<tobiasmichel> Fuchs: warten ist immer so eine sache, freu mich immer, wenn ich von google wieder ein stück unabhängiger bin.
<Blindie> jokrebel, der pc soll nicht ganz runterfahren
<Blindie> nur das programm soll aus gehen
<Blindie> bzw wiedergabe stoppen
<tobiasmichel> Fuchs: weist du wann man mit 4.6 rechnen kann und muss ich dafür auf meerkat updaten?
<ppq> tobiasmichel: wie gesagt: teste es einfach in einem live-system aus. im schlimmsten fall werden andere kde-programme nicht mehr so wollen wie bisher (neue qt version). aber da du ja eh einen gnome desktop hast, hast du gute chancen, dass dich das gar nicht betrifft
<Fuchs> tobiasmichel: Ende Januar (siehe: techbase.kde.org), und ja
<tobiasmichel> Fuchs: na gut januar ist absehbar, danke.
 * Fuchs spielt gerade damit. Scheint schon gut zu laufen, inkl. Kartendownload, aber ist noch mangelhaft uebersetzt. Bis zum release wird es sicher brauchbar. Also: Geduld.
<tobiasmichel> wow echt cooles forum, hab grad erst irc für mich entdeckt, daß es da noch so ein gut besuchtes forum gibt ist sehr gut.
<tobiasmichel> i ll be back, danke für den guten chat und gute nacht.
<Blindie> um welche software geht es?
<ppq> Blindie: marble
<Blindie> google earth is cooler :p^^
<Blindie> vor allem 6, mit street view usw.
<Fuchs> ,ot? Blindie 
<shetlandpony> Blindie: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Blindie> ok
<jokrebel> gn8
<rtghuzg5> Hi, ich habe zwei rechner auf dem einen Squid und ich würde gerne von dem einen alle http port 80 via iptables auf den renchner mit squid leiten wie geht das? Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?
<rtghuzg5> Was stimmt daran nicht? Es kommt nichts an und alle http aufrufe gehen ohne probleme? iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.178:3128
<rumpe1> 192.168.178 sieht mir nicht nach ip aus...
<rtghuzg5> rumpe1, ups ja stimmt da fehlt noch ein oktett
<rtghuzg5> hat aber trotzdem kein effekt
<rtghuzg5> http geht ganz normal und wird nicht auf squid umgeleitet?!?
<liu> Nabend zusammen
<liu> Ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu 10.10 auf einem notebook und einem per hdmi verbundenen monitor
<dadrc> Mehr Informationen → mehr Hilfe.
<liu> nutze eine radeon hd5650 mit den dem standard treiber (bei ati treiber update funtkioniert es aber auch nicht
<liu> immernoch zu wenig info? :-/ 
<dadrc> Schon... z.B.: Was ist dein Problem? :P
<liu> oh^^ hoppla. das problem ist, ich bekomme garkeine anzeige auf den monitor
<liu> er bleibt einfach schwarz
<dadrc> Wird er denn gefunden?
<liu> nein. wird nicht erkannt
<dadrc> hm... benutzt du das Catalyst Control Center?
<liu> nein, nachdem ich den neuesten catalyst installiert habe, startete der rechner nur noch in der konsole und ich war nicht dazu in der lage eine gnome session zu starten
<liu> deshalb läuft im moment nur der standard "nouveau" treiber
<dadrc> Nouveau bestimmt nicht, der ist für nvidia-Karten
<dadrc> Wird dann wohl Radeon sein
<liu> ok, sry^^ 
<liu> habe auch schon versucht xrandr zu installieren, aber dann sagt er mir "E: Paket »xrandr« hat keinen Installationskandidaten"
<rumpe1> liu, gnome?
<liu> ja
<rumpe1> liu, ist wohl bie den x11-xserver-utils dabei
<liu> okay, entschuldige, aber ich bin ein linux einsteiger: was sagt mir das? :p
<rumpe1> liu, du solltest nachsehen, ob das installiert ist. ansonsten gibts noch arandr oder grandr, was GUI für xrandr anbieten und somit xrandr wohl auch als abhänigkeit installieren
<liu> x11-server-utils ist installiert
<liu> habe nun trotzdem mal arandr installiert aber auch dort wird kein zweiter monitor erkannt
<dadrc> Naja, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, benutzt du momentan auch nur den Radeon-Treiber
<dadrc> Wo hast du denn den ATI-Treiber hergenommen, den du getestet hast?
<liu> von der ati homepage
<dadrc> Das geht gerne schief.
<dadrc> Hast du den sauber wieder deinstalliert?
<liu> ja, hab das system neu aufgesetzt TT
<dadrc> hart, aber effektiv.
<dadrc> Schlägt dir "jockey-gtk" was anderes vor, wenn du das Programm ausführst?
<liu> er schlägt auch den fglrx vor
<liu> habe ich auch schon getestet und hatte das gleich problem; keine gui session mehr zu starten
<xeven> Nabend
<xeven> weis jemand warum ich mit Dolphin keine datein mir umlauten öffnen kann?
<liu> nun gut, ich werde mich dann wohl erstmal mit der anzeige auf dem laptop monitor zufrieden gebe
<liu> trotzdem vielen dank euch beiden; gute nacht alle zusammen
<bekks> moin
<psy_> hallo, hab ne frage zum os fingerprint, kann mir da jemand helfen?
<dadrc> ,mf? psy_ 
<rumpe1> psy_, was genau meinst du?
<shetlandpony> psy_: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<psy_> kennt sich jemand mit tcp/ip-paketen aus?! wenn ja bitte qvery
<bekks> ,mf? psy_
<shetlandpony> psy_: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<sfd> hey
<sfd> ich habe einen 27" monitor an mein laptop (analog; intel i915 graka) angeschlossen und bekomme bei 1920x1080 kein richtiges bild? unter win7 schon!
<sfd> hat jemand eine idee
<bekks> Was ist denn "kein richtiges Bild"?
<sfd> cirka 80 horizontale zeilen, welche jeweils um 5cm verschoben sind
<os_> Moin, ich versuche grade dem Openssh Server beizubringen Passwortlogins über ssh zu verweigern, mittels PasswordAuthentication no in der sshd_config. Hab auch den Server neugestartet, aber ich kann mich weiterhin mit nem Passwort einloggen.. Was fehlt?
<bekks> Wie soll der sich denn sonst authentifizieren?
<os_> bekks: pubkey
<bekks> du musst schon nach "ssh keyless auth" googlen und das einrichten.
<os_> bekks: es funktioniert ja schon einwandfrei über die Pubkeys, nur will er diese eine Option nicht akzeptieren, ich find das auch öfter das Problem, aber keine Lösungen dazu
<dAnjou> os_: sicher, dass du das nicht mit der passwortabfrage des keys verwechselst
<dAnjou> ?
<dAnjou> s/des/für den/
<shetlandpony> dAnjou, can't find 'des' in your last line, sorry
<os_> dAnjou: sicher bin ich mir jetzt nicht mehr, sollte dem aber so sein, existieren zahlreiche Forumthreads mit Leuten die das ebenfalls verwechseln, ich werd lieber noch mal nachsehen
<os_> ich verstehe auch nicht wie es sein kann, dass wenn ich den sshd neustarte, das meine ssh-Verbindung dabei erhalten bleibt
<bekks> Das ist normal und gut so.
<bekks> Eine Sicherheitsmaßnahme des sshd.
<os_> bekks: ja gut ist es schon, nur war ich daraufhin verunsichert, ob er dann auch wirklich seine config Datei neu einließt, nicht das es daran scheitert
<bekks> Ja, macht sshd.
<bekks> Bau eine _neue_ Verbindung auf zum Testen.
<bekks> Möchtest du so wirklich ganz ganz wirklich NUR pubkey auth haben?
<bekks> UND funktioniert die pubkey auth bereits?
<bekks> Hast du das _nochmal_ getestet?
<os_> bekks: ja möchte ich, und ja es funktioniert bestens
<bekks> Mit einem ssh key, der kein Passwort haben will?
<os_> ja
<bekks> Nopaste doch mal bitte deine sshd_config
<os_> mach ich sofort
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Wie lange kann es dauern, eine config zu pasten?
<dAnjou> nur geduld :P
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-15
<bekks> Wie auch immer, 5 Minuten für eine config sind mir zu lange. Ich bin raus aus dem Ticket.
<ko2> hallo, eine Frage. Wenn ich Programme aus dem Terminal starte oder wenn ich einfach zu viel in das Terminal schreibe, dann komme ich an die Sachen, die weiter oben stehen nicht mehr dran. Wie komme ich an all das wieder dran?
<rumpe1> ko2, shift+pgup
<ko2> rumpe1 : das ist das einfache Scrollen, das kannte ich. Aber wenn ich z.B. "lsusb -v" eingebe dann sehe ich die erste Zeile der Ausgabe nicht, es sei denn ich schreibe das ganze in eine Textdatei
<rumpe1> ko2, lsusb -v | less 
<rumpe1> oder lsusb -v | head   (wenn less zu fancy ist ^^)
<bekks> BAH!
<ko2> gibt es denn keine andere Möglichkeit? Manchmal muss ich alle Zeilen rauskopieren
<bekks> lsusb -v | more
<rumpe1> ko2, rauskopieren wohin?
<os_> bekks: zum ssh Problem: http://nopaste.info/f3b21d98fc.html
<rumpe1> bekks, was ist eigentlich der wesentliche unterschied zwischen less und more? (technisch betrachtet)
<ko2> rumpe1:  Rechtsklick > Profile > Profileinstellungen> Rollbalken > Unbegrenzt (bei "Zurückrollen")
<bekks> rumpe1: man more und man less :)
<rumpe1> bekks, och :>
<rumpe1> bekks, man more reicht da schon: "     More is a filter for paging through text one screenful at a time.  This version is especially primitive.  Users should realize that less(1) provides more(1) emulation and extensive enhancements."
<rumpe1> less ftw! :D
<bekks> less is more :P
<bekks> less gibt es nur leider nur auf linuxoiden OS.
<rumpe1> less - opposite of more ^^
<rumpe1> ist ja auch ubuntu-support ;)
<os_> UsePAM war natürlich der Fehler, super dass das wieder nirgends steht, dass sich das gegenseitig ausschliesst
<sk8ergurl87> hallo :) ich habe neulich ubuntu 10.10 installiert und weil ich ziemlich neu bin, weiß ich nicht, wie ich mein Mikrofon aktivieren kann
<sk8ergurl87> ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht, was ich tun muss :(
<Taunix> schau mal bei systhem/einstellungen/klang/eingabe, ob es da nicht auf stumm steht sk8ergurl87 
<Taunix> moin auch
<sk8ergurl87> Es steht gerade nicht auf stumm
<sk8ergurl87> vor 2 tagen hats geklappt (mit internal mikrofon) und gestern nur mit line-in und heute gar nicht
<sk8ergurl87> ich habe auch versucht ubuntu neu zu installieren, aber das hat mir nicht geholfen 
<Taunix> sorry dann weis ich auch nicht,
<sk8ergurl87> ah ok danke trotzdem :)
<richyw> hey, ich hatte bis gestern probleme mit winxp unter Virtual Box, habe dann durch einen Denkanstoß von hier im Bios die CPU einstellung ausprobiert
<richyw> habe rausgefunden dass wenn ich ''Intel Hyper-Threading Technology'' oder ''Core Multi-Processing'' oder beides ausschalte die betriebssysteme unter virtual box
<richyw> perfekt laufen. kann mir jemand sagen welches von besser an bleiben sollte?
<unRuhe> guten morgen
<unRuhe> ich kriegs nich hin mein usbstick zu formatieren. das lich vom display leuchtet nur wenn der stick gemounted ist. zum formatieren muss ich aber umounten, dann geht das licht aus und dann sagt gparted... hmm fehler
<unRuhe> weil /dev/sdc da verschwinet
<unRuhe> anscheinend noch zu früh :)
<unRuhe> ich check ma im englischen channel
<Antagonist> hallo, kann es probleme geben, wenn ich meine netzwerkverbindungen teilweise in interfaces & in wpa-supplicant.conf konfiguriert habe, und dann aber trotzdem den networkmanager von Gnome laufen lasse?
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Ubunux> Antagonist: der network-manager ignoriert Schnittstellen die in der interfaces konfiguriert sind
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> hab nen problem
<Blindie> hab ausversehen die lupe bei der anmeldung aktiviert, die funktioniert aber nicht richtig
<Blindie> und ich kann sie nicht deaktivieren weil das menü von der lupe bedeckt wird
<Blindie> wie bekomme ich das jetzt wieder deaktiviert?
<bullgard> Antagonist: Die Antwort auf Deine sehr allgemeine Frage ist:"Ja." --  Ich vermute, Du ziehst mehr Gewinn, wenn Du eine speziellere Frage stellst.
<bullgard> Blindie: Hilft im Terminal 'killall magnifier'?
<Blindie> jo
<Blindie> danke
<Blindie> ich konnte nämlich auch nicht mehr zwischen gnome, xfce, kde usw. wechseln^^
<RAMZi> die anleitungen wie ich mir ein usb system bastel sind teilweise kompliziert. kann ich nicht einfach die cd einlegen und auf usb installieren ? würde das auch gehen ?
<kraut> moin
<Gamer_> hallo ubuntu chat! ich habe ein prob mit meinem wlan stick alfa awus 036h chip RTL 8187l,dieses prob habe ich seit ubuntu 8.... ,ndwiswrapper hat mir immer geholfen dieses prob zu umgehen,nun ist es wieder mal so das der stick in s netz verbindet,aber nach 3 seiten habe ich keine verbindung mehr
<Gamer_> ohne wrapper
<Gamer_> hätte gerne das es normalo funzt
<brot> Gamer_: welche ubuntu version benutzt du denn grad?
<Gamer_> die neueste habe ich gestern rauf gemacht, glaube 10.10 ist das,toaktuell
<brot> jo
<Gamer_> der client verbindet einwandfrei,und wie schon gesagt ein paar seiten kann ich öffnen,dann ist nichts mehr los
<brot> und welchen treiber verwendest du? per ndiswrapper?
<Gamer_> den wrapper habe ich nicht drauf (noch nicht)
<Gamer_> würde gerne haben das es ohne wrapper funzt
<Gamer_> ist sicher nur ne kleinigkeit
<brot> verständlich, der wrapper is auch ne frickellösung
<Gamer_> hehe
<brot> paste mal auf paste.ubuntuusers.de was dmesg so ausspuckt (am besten nachdem er einmal die verbindung verloren hat)
<Gamer_> dmesg? so gut bin ich nicht! was ist das?
<rumpe1> Gamer_, konsole auf, "dmesg" eingeben
<brot> das muss man auf der konsole ausführen, zeigt die meldungen des kernels
<Gamer_> ok,das schreibe ich mir gleich auf
<Gamer_> die verbindung wird nicht unterbrochen,der client zeigt an das ich verbunden bin
<Gamer_> thx schon mal,wenn ich nicht weiterkommen sollte,schaue ich einfach wieder rein hier
<Gamer_> sollte ich sowiso öfter machen in zukunft
<brot> jo, durch s mitlesen was die anderen leute so für probleme haben lernt man auch n bisschen ;)
<Gamer_> wird schon werden mit mir und dem pinguin auf lange sicht,teste immer wieder mal rum,stabil läuft auch alles,nur die kacke mit der wlan karte habe ich schon ewig
<Gamer_> und das pack ich jetzt aber voll an
<walker> gibt es eine möglichkeit den computer täglich um eine gewisse uhrzeit automatisch anzuschalten ohne wol? abschalten wird via cronjob gemacht am abend
<hdp> Ja, es gibt Rechner die das k"onnen, ic
<hdp> Ob deiner es kann, wird ein Blick in die Dokumentation zeigen.
<brot> jo, das kann man bei manchen rechnern im bios einstellen.
<walker> hab den asrock Core 100HT-BD 
<gschwepp> walker: schau in dein bios
<brot> walker: im handbuch hab ich auf die schnelle nix gefunden
<walker> brot: danke, ich schau heute abend mal im bios, wäre schade wenn das nicht klappen würde, manuell anschalten ist doof :D
<Gamer_> brot:kannst du c?
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? Gamer_ 
<shetlandpony> Gamer_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Gamer_> so wars nicht gemedacht! sorry,missverständniss
<Gamer_> dachte mit c könnte man was coden das die kiste runterfährt automatisch
<brot> Gamer_: können is viel gesagt, aber die basics sollten noch da sein.
<brot> runterfahren geht ja :D und das macht auch n eintrag in der crontab
<LetoThe2nd> Gamer_: da brauchst du kein c. shutdown existiert, und cron gibts auch schon.
<Fusskrank> mahlzeit
<anubis> hallo
<tobiasmichel> oh ja bald schon mahlzeit, auch mahlzeit.
<Blindie> "heul" ich hab keine
<keule> kann man ntfs-partitionen mit shred sicher löschen?
<brot> keule: nein, shred löscht dateien.
<keule> kann aber auch devices löschen
<LetoThe2nd> keule: du kannst so ziemlich alles mit dd sicher löschen
<brot> keule: du kannst die partition einmal mit zufallszahlen übschreiben
<LetoThe2nd> deswegen steht dd ja auch für DataDestroyer.
<keule> habe einfach shred -n 3 /dev/sda4 ausgeführt
<keule> müsste reichen, oder?
<keule> bei ext3 gibts da ja irgendwas zu beachten wegen journaling, deswegen wollte ich fragen wie es bei ntfs ist
<LetoThe2nd> keule: [ ] du hast die sache mit dem journaling, dem dateiweisen und dem partitionsweisen löschen verstanden.
<brot> keule: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Sicheres-Loeschen-Einmal-ueberschreiben-genuegt-198816.html
<shetlandpony> brot's url: http://tinyurl.com/ybn7fns | heise online - Sicheres Löschen: Einmal überschreiben genügt
<LetoThe2nd> keule: *hint* das journal liegt _auf_ der partition. */hint*
<keule> kenne mich nicht genug aus, um einfach anzunehmen, dass das journal bei ntfs auch auf der partition liegt
<brot> keule: logik langt!
<brot> annahme: du kannst eine festplatte komplett mit einer ntfs-partition füllen
<LetoThe2nd> keule: dann kauen wir die sache mal logisch durch - beweis durch gegenannahme. wenns nicht auf der partition liegt, wo dann?
<keule> in irgendwelchen randbereichen der festplatte, zwischen partitionen oder in unpartitionierten bereichen?
<keule> ist unwahrscheinlich, das gebe ich zu
<keule> brot, stimmt, das klingt logisch!
<LetoThe2nd> keule: ist völliger nonsens, wenn du für 10cent drüber nachdenkst...
<keule> ja, aber lieber denke ich drüber nach als nicht
<bullgard> 'man apt': "Diese Handbuchseite wurde noch nicht mal begonnen." Wo gibt es eine brauchbare Beschreibung von apt?
<tobiasmichel> mahlzeit
<el_lump> @ bullgard man apt-get, man apt-cache, usw
<bullgard> el_lump: Ich suche eine Beschreibung zu apt und nicht zu apt-get, apt-cache usw.
<bullgard> [gelöst]
<Deem> bullgard: btw. auf meinem system gibt es sehr wohl eine manpage zu apt
<bullgard> Deem: Was meinst Du, warum ich gechrieben habe: "'man apt': "Diese Handbuchseite wurde noch nicht mal begonnen." ?
<bullgard> +s
<Dubbelduu> Moin Moin
<Dubbelduu> /etc/init.d/openvpn restart gibt ständig ein nutzloses "fail" aus, wo kann ich eine vielversprechendere fehlermeldung finden?
<johest> Dubbelduu, mal in /var/log/syslog oder daemon.log geschaut
<johest> oder halt ein einfaches openvpn --config /configfile un d schauen was er tut
<Dubbelduu> okay, danke, ich versuchs
<Deem> bullgard: weiß ich nicht warum du das geschrieben hast. bei mir stehen dort allerdings sehr viele informationen drin
<Dubbelduu> ah, wunderbar, war nur ein kleiner tippfehler in der config =)
<bullgard> Deem: Das ist eine wörtliche Rede. Also steht das so wörtlich in 'man apt'. Also habe ich 'man apt' gelesen. Dieser Satz, der dort wörtlich steht, soll aussagen, daß die Autoren zwar eine Manpage geschrieben haben, aber selbst der Meinung sind, daß der gegenwärtige Inhalt von 'man apt' bei weitem nicht informativ genug ist.
<tux_> mahlzeit.
<tux_> Habe gestern ein Problem beim Installieren von "gnuplot" gehabt
<tux_> hatte es übers Terminal installiert mit "sudo apt-get install gnuplot"
<tux_> ist während dem Entpacken einfach stehen geblieben
<tux_> und jetzt kann ich NICHTs mehr installieren
<dAnjou> tux_: fehlermeldungen?
<tux_> FEHLERMELDUNG: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<tux_> hmm vielleicht sollteich das mal machen, was da steht
<breaker313> *bingo* ;)
<tux_> ja ich weiß aber nicht was ich da mache, von daher bin ich da lieber vorsichtig
<breaker313> Den Befehl kannst Du so mit den Paramteren ausführen ohne was zu befürchten ...
<tux_> ok
<tux_> ah super
<tux_> geht wieder
<breaker313> fein
<tux_> was hab ich da denn jetzt gemacht?
<breaker313> grob gesagt hast du einfach eine abgebrochene und somit fehlrhaft installation "repariert"
<tux_> danke
<breaker313> das ist soweit ich weiß ein sicherheitsmechanismus um nicht halbfertig installierte programme zu nutzen bzw. vorhandene damit zu schädoigen
<breaker313> das geht aber tiefer ins detail und kann ich auch nur mit halbwissen beantworten ...
<dAnjou> problem mit gegenfrage gelöst! fuck yeah
<Deem> bullgard: also das hier steht in meiner manpage zu apt. da steht nichts davon, dass die entwickler finden, dass da zu wenig infos drin sind http://pastebin.com/kKASVMMn
<bullgard> Deem Ich beziehe mich auf apt (8).
<Dubbelduu> Nutzt hier wer WinSCP?
<richyw> jep ich für mein iphone
<richyw> hey, ich hatte bis gestern probleme mit winxp unter Virtual Box, habe dann durch einen Denkanstoß von hier im Bios die CPU einstellung ausprobiert
<richyw> habe rausgefunden dass wenn ich ''Intel Hyper-Threading Technology'' oder ''Core Multi-Processing'' oder beides ausschalte die betriebssysteme unter virtual box
<richyw> perfekt laufen. kann mir jemand sagen welches von den besser an bleiben sollte?
<LetoThe2nd> richyw: im prinzip sollten beide an bleiben, zur not würde ich aber wenn, dann hyperthreading abschalten.
<richyw> alles klar, kann es sein das das problem verschwinden wenn ich ein bios update durchführe?
<LetoThe2nd> richyw: theoretisch(TM) möglich, aber drauf wetten würde ich bei weitem nicht.
<richyw> ok danke
<IchGuckLive> guten Tag : Ich möchte s files zusammenkopieren unter windows geht das mit "copy /B VTS_01_1.VOB + VTS_01_2.VOB" wie geht das unter Ubuntu 10.04
<bullgard> NetworkManager Applet 0.8 > right-click > Enable Networking ist nicht aktiviert, wenn ich den Rechner starte. Wie kann ich erreichen, daß diese Schaltfläche beim Starten des Computers aktiviert ist?
<bullgard> (Sie war es "früher" immer.)
<Taunix> bullgard, bei eth? bearbeiten ist nen häkchen bei "automatisch verbinden"?
<bullgard> Taunix: Ich verstehe Deine Antwort kaum. 1. Was meinst Du mit der Frage: "bei eth"? Wie ich schon schrieb: Die Schaltfläche "Enable Networking" ist nicht aktiviert. --  Wo tritt "automatisch verbinden" auf?
<Taunix> ich komm da so hin bullgard ; linksklick auf das network-icon, VPN-Verbindung/verbindung bearbeiten/Kabelgebunden/eth?, (das fragezeichen ist durch die entsprechende verbing zu ersetzen) Bearbeiten... da steht gleich oben, nen kästchen mit "automatisch Verbinden"
<bullgard> Taunix: Dieses Kästchen ist bei mir angehakt.
<Taunix> hm, schad, dann weis ich auch ned, sorry
<bullgard> Danke! (Ich habe inzwischen in https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=644990 einen (fast) gleichen Fehler gefunden.
<sysdef> re ...
<sysdef> mit was kann ich alle freie/ungenutzte bloecke innerhalb einer partition (ext3) automatisch nullen?
<sysdef> ich koennte eine datei mit dd if=/dev/null anlegen und die nachher loeschen. so hab ich den meissten muell draussen ...
<sysdef> zerofree \o/
<Belshirash> hi zusammen. nach dem gestrigen upgrade erscheint cardapio nicht mehr im gnome-panel. wo finde ich dazu evtl. error-logs? ist diesbezüglich schon ein bug bekannt (find leider nichts)?
<Mojo4> hi
<Mojo4> ich habe 10 nautilus lesezeichen, die nun aber unter "orte" nicht mehr direkt angezeigt werden, sondern in der unterkategorie "lesezeichen", wie kann ich das ändern?
<Guschtel> hi "ypdomainname: Local domain name not set" <- wie kann ich domainname setzen?
<bullgard> Guschtel: Welches Programm gibt diese Meldung aus?
<Guschtel> ypdomainname
<Guschtel> bzw. nachm upgrade von 9.10 auf 10.04 geht autofs nicht mehr
<Guschtel> lookup_init:136: lookup(yp): map auto.home: Local domain name not set <-
<Guschtel> in auto.home steht halt der rechner nicht als fqdn, sondern nur der rechnername
<bullgard> Guschtel: 'man ypdomainname: 'ypdomainname - show or set the system's NIS/YP domain name'
<bullgard> Ich lese das so, daß Du das mittels des Programms ypdomainname setzen kannst.
<Guschtel> naja das sollte ja in ner config stehen
<bullgard> Dann anschließend steht es sicherlich in einer Konfigurationsdatei.
<bullgard> Guschtel: man ypdomainname: "FILES: /etc/hosts; /etc/hostname This file should only contain the hostname and not the full FQDN."
<Guschtel> die sind aber korrekt
<bullgard> Guschtel: "NOTES: The address families hostname tries when looking up the FQDN, aliases and network addresses of the host are determined by the configuration of your resolver.  For instance, on GNU Libc systems, the resolver can be instructed to try IPv6 lookups first by using the inet6 option in /etc/resolv.conf."
<Guschtel> ok, es scheint als würde stadt nicht gestartet
<Guschtel> statd
<Guschtel> jo, beim booten kommt das auch als meldung
<Guschtel> statd main process (xxx) terminated with status 1
<Guschtel> statd main process ended, respawning
<Guschtel> ne idee woher das kommen könnte?
<floogy> Moin, ist es normal, wenn man per Rsync 320GB verschieben möchte, dass es eine Rate von nur etwa 600kB/s erreicht? Ich nutze mindestens ein 100mB/s Lan.
<rumpe1> floogy, welche dateisysteme?
<floogy> hfs+ und NTFS über afp und smb
<rumpe1> würde mal auf smb+ntfs tippen
<rumpe1> hört man zumindest hier öfters, dass das schnarchlangsam ist
<breaker313> Ist Dein Ziel ein NAS?
<breaker313> Falls ja, evtl. gibt es dort Konfigurationsoptionen zum "sicheren Schreiben" o.ä. die die Transferrate ebenfalls drücken können
<floogy> Ja, LaCie 8TiB Nas
<floogy> Nee, sowas kann man da nicht einstellen. XP emebedded, Lacie Webinterface.
<breaker313> mh
<floogy> find . --depth|cpio -pmud /lacie war jedenfalls erheblich schneller 
<floogy> Allerdings ist da nach 20 oder auch mal 40 GB das Nas neu gestartet.
<floogy> Leider hatte das bei den erstellten Ordnern die mtime nicht von der source übernommen.
<floogy> ...und ging natürlich immer wieder von vorne los.
<floogy> Mal sehen, vielleicht installieren wir da noch freenas, nexenta oder oi mit napp-it drauf ...
<SmokingTux> verwendet hier jemand Xinerama?
<LetoThe2nd> SmokingTux: nö, aber metafragen ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? SmokingTux 
<shetlandpony> SmokingTux: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<SmokingTux> naja wenn ich Xinerama aktiviert habe und qt Anwendungen verwende werd ich automatisch ausgeloggt
<SmokingTux> libxinerama ist installiert
<LetoThe2nd> SmokingTux: was sagt die ~/.xsession_errors dazu?
<SmokingTux> wo soll die sein?
<gschwepp> ~ bedeutet in deinem Home verzeichnis
<gschwepp> /home/[yourusername]/ 
<SmokingTux> da ise nisch
<LetoThe2nd> SmokingTux: gegenbeweis: "ls -al ~"
<gschwepp> tippe mal bitte in ein terminal in deinem home verzeichnis cat .xsession_errors
<SmokingTux> cat: .xsession_errors: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> gnah, .xsession-errors.
<dAnjou> gschwepp: wie wärs mit cat ~/.xsession-errors ?
 * LetoThe2nd schmeisst nen cent in die supportsuchender-eigenhirnnutzungskasse.
<gschwepp> dAnjou: ja sorry
<dAnjou> gschwepp: mit ~/ davor gehste sicher, dass er nicht im richtigen ordner sein muss
<SmokingTux> ah
<SmokingTux> da ises
<LetoThe2nd> ,paste? SmokingTux, hier rein damit
<shetlandpony> SmokingTux, hier rein damit: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<dAnjou> (dieser tip wurde ihnen präsentiert von "Von Supporter für Supporter")
<SmokingTux> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/305189/
<Hagbardceline> Guten Tag, bei meinen 10.10 System habe ich heute das Verhalten fest gestellt, das meine clock applet einfriert wenn ich den Kalender ausklappen möchte. So nach gefühlten 2min wird er denn auch angezeigt. 
<Hagbardceline> kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?
<MarkusB> hi
<LetoThe2nd> SmokingTux: schieb mal bitte noch die /etc/lsb-release nach, die ausgabe von "find /etc/apt" und die /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LetoThe2nd> SmokingTux: und natürlich die /etc/apt/sources.list
<SmokingTux> mom
<bullgard> Hagbardceline: Ich verstehe nicht gut: Wenn dasclock-Applet eingefroren ist, wie kann dann der Kalender angezeigt werden?
<Hagbardceline> bullgard wenn ich darauf klicke macht es gar nichts . . . so nach 1 bis 2 Minuten klappt der Kalender denn aus.
<SmokingTux> ah
<SmokingTux> ich hab schon eine problemlösung
<LetoThe2nd> SmokingTux: die da lautet, so dass wirs auch im log haben?
<bullgard> Hagbardceline: Das ist also nicht eingefroren, sondern reagiert nur sehr langsam?
<Hagbardceline> Ja so kann man das auch ausdrücken
<SmokingTux> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=106125 ich hab das innen archlinux forum gefunden ^^
<dr_evil_> seit wann gibt es eigentlich ubuntu 10.10 ?
<LetoThe2nd> dr_evil_: google fragen, nachdenken, auf ubuntu.com schauen... feststellen, dass 10.10 _vielleicht_ für oktober 2010 stehen könnte..
<dr_evil_> auf ubuntu.com war ich deswegen schon
<LetoThe2nd> dr_evil_:aber das mit dem googlen hast du ausgelassen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_10.10_.28Maverick_Meerkat.29
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/2vuratq | List of Ubuntu releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Hagbardceline> Mann kann sich das auch einfach machen die erste zahl steht für das Jahr und die 2 für den Monat :)
<dr_evil_> LetoThe2nd: stimmt, ich dachte die frage kann bestimmt jemand ganz schnell beantworen
<LetoThe2nd> dr_evil_: können schon. schön zu wissen, dass du lieber die zeit anderer verbrätst, als mal kurz zu googlen. ist notiert.
<dr_evil_> LetoThe2nd: das muss dir doch vor der antwort schon klar gewesen sein das ich so einer bin :p
<LetoThe2nd> dr_evil_: schon, aber da ich etwas nachtragend bin ists hiermit für zukünftige fälle notiert.
<dr_evil> mach das, Blockwart
<bullgard> Hagbardceline: Ich finde auf die Schnelle kein Fehlerlog dafür. Du könntest in Launchpad suchen. Ich erinnere mich, daß dieser Fehler schon von anderen Leuten hier im IRC berichtet wurde.
<Hagbardceline> bullgard Danke für den Hinweis hatte heute auch schon in Launchpad gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Denn muss ich noch mal genauer hin schauen.
<Hagbardceline> Aber das ist noch Harmlos im Gegensatz zu den Ärger den ich gerade mit Evolution und Exchange habe :(
<jokrebel> hi
<anubit> Hi, meine Windows Partition hat einen Trojaner abbekommen. So nun ein par Fragen: 1. Kann meine Ubuntu-Partition hierbei Schaden genommen haben? 2. Falls nicht... Gibt es einen Weg GRUB schon bei der Installation von Windows beizubehalten?
<LetoThe2nd> anubit: zu 1) theoretisch (TM) möglich, aber äusserst unwahrscheinlich. zu 2) nein.
<anubit> was heisst TM?
<LetoThe2nd> trademark ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> (oder thomas merten, je nachdem :P)
<TheInfinity> kurzform von "nerd weiß, dass es geht, wird aber eh nicht gemacht" ;)
<anubit> Die Sache ist: WIndows blockiert eine Xs1.exe beim Start, welche meiner Einschätzung und google-Treffern zufolge ein Trojaner ist. Nur scheint es die Datei nirgends zu geben. Suche hilft nicht und Antivir (im Admin-Modus) fuindet azuch nix
<dadrc> anubit: boot von ner livecd und lass clamav mal suchen, vielleicht findet das ja was
<anubit> okidoki, is clamav auf ubuntu livecd drauf?
<anubit> besser gesagt auf der normalen cd
<dadrc> nö, kannste aber im livemodus installieren
<TheInfinity> anubit: die einzig sichere methode ist formatieren. :)
<TheInfinity> anubit: ein infiziertes system ist nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig
<dadrc> und das.
<brot> avira hat ne recht gute livecd von der man windows aus scannen kann
<anubit> naja ich hab 600 GB Ubuntu-Partition, welches Unmengen an Daten hat. Wie kann ich jetzt schnell hearausfinden, ob diese Daten schon infiziert sind? Ich hab hier noch eine CD beschritet mit Ubuntu 10.04, sollte ja auch schon Grub2 genutzt haben oder?
<LetoThe2nd> anubit: mit logischem denken. wenn deine ubuntu-partition wie es sein soll ext2, ext3, ext4 oder sogar btrfs ist, dann ist ne infektion mehr als nut unwahrscheinlich.
<brot> anubit: falls der subtext nicht deutlich genug war: es is bisher kein windows virus bekannt der linux partitionen mountet und befällt
<dadrc> Ja, 10.04 benutzt grub2. Und eine Infektion von Daten auf 'ner ext-Partition ist quasi unmöglich von Windows aus
<LetoThe2nd> anubit: wenn deine daten auf fat oder ntfs ist: you lose.
<floogy> Ist es Dateisystemabhängig, ob cpio -pmud (Option -m für mtime source wie target) die mtime auch für generierte Ordner im Target entsprechend der source setzt?
<anubit> Meine Computerkenntnisse sind in dieser Hinsicht spärlich vorhanden und meine angeborene Paranoia tut den Rest =)... Aber gut ich lasse Ubuntu am Leben =)
<anubit> so bin mal am umbooten
<floogy> find . -depth |cpio -pmud /target 
<floogy> Is it as expected if the mtime of created folders in /target doesn't match the mtime of folders in source?
<floogy> I thought option -m sets mtime of folders in target to match mtime in source
<LetoThe2nd> ,german? floogy - oder vielleicht taberr
<shetlandpony> floogy - oder vielleicht taberr: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<floogy> Oops wrong channel
<pog> im 10.04 bekomme ich die Umlaute zwei punkte - U  "Gross Ue" nicht mehr hin, v.a. die franzoesischen Sachen wie circonflex, trema, funkioniert v.a. nicht, was es schwierig macht, was auf franzoesisch zu erfassen. Kennt jemand das Problem?
<kleopatra> wie kann ich in clamtk / durchsuchen?
<dAnjou> kleopatra: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ClamAV#Viren-suchen-clamscan
<pog> The answer is AltGr-8 is the dead-key for umlauts and AltGr-backslash is the dead-key for graves. (aus http://www1.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8450034 )
<pog> fragt sich dann nur noch, wie man das korrekt definiert...
<pog> un
<bullgard> '~$ nmcli nm wifi on' schluckt er klaglos. Danach trotzdem: '~$ nmcli nm status; WiFi HARDWARE=deaktiviert; WIFI=deaktiviert'. Was ist schiefgelaufen?
<pog> funktioniert bei Euch in einem 10.04 das grosse Ue? (in einem Buchstaben, oder wie bekommt ihr das hin?)
<bullgard> pog: Ja, bei mir und den meisten anderen Leuten funktioniert das ohne Probleme.
<pog> ah... o.k.
<dadrc> pog: also, damals ging das... jetzt mit 10.10 auch. Ü.
<pog> ihr hab natuerlich keine CH-TAstatur.
<bullgard> pog: Stimmt.
<bullgard> pog: Mit der CH-Tastatur weiß ich nicht gut Bescheid. Frag im Kanal #ubuntu-de-offtopic <KoliroAK> oder <Fuchs>, wenn sie dort auftauchen.
<pog> ich muss in ein 10.04 rein, bei der Kundin, die da war, ging es leider nicht, und ich fand keine entsprechende Einstellung, die ging. 
<pog> ich muss selbst mal auf 10.04 migrieren, arbeite noch mit dem 8.04
<pog> bullgard: ja, danke.
<dadrc> Geht's um ein Password? Kannst du da zum Eingeben nicht das Layout umstellen?
<bullgard> pog: Ich würde auch empfehlen, auf 10.04 zu aktualisieren.
<pog> dadrc: ich hab einen vergleich gemacht, und auch auf 105 Tasten, statt udev, alle einstellungen scheinbar gleich, hab einen Hinweis im Web gefunden, dass altgr8 der Deadkey fuer umlaute sein soll...
<pog> muss es dann testen.
<pog> muss jetzt weg, noch schoener Abend und danke.
<bullgard> pog: <KojiroAK> hält sich z. Z. in #ubuntu-de-offtopic auf.
<Hanmac> hallo, kann mir jemand ein howto zeigen wie ich den jack server über pulse audio ausgeben lassen kann? 
<tux-flo> Hanmac: hier gibt es eine tolle Erklärung zu jack http://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?page=9
<Wedelwolf> moin
<Deem> ihh... mint
<Deem> ,jack?
<shetlandpony> Deem, jack ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jack - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Deem> ,jack? Hanmac 
<shetlandpony> Hanmac, jack ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jack - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Hanmac> ich weis schon was jack ist, aber das problem ist das pusle audio oder so (vllt auch wine manchnal) die audioausgabe von jack blockiert ... das heist was jack ausgeben soll höre ich nicht
<floogy> Du musst das jack-pulse-modul laden. Ich weiß aber gerade nicht wie das genau heißt. Sollte aber im wiki stehen.
<kleopatra> Was hat dieser Error zuu bedeuten?  libclamav JIT: *** JITed code intercepted runtime error!
<killah> hi@all
<killah> ist jemand on 
<dadrc> o0
<tm> killah: wieso ist das wichtig, machst du eine umfrage oder fühlst du dich einsam?
<killah> würde gerne auf mein asus r2h linux drauf machen  nur weis ich net welches os von linux und ob die hardware dann auch funktioniert
<killah> wie zb bluetooth fingerprintsensor gps touchscreen webcam 
<dadrc> ,hcl? killah 
<shetlandpony> killah: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Hanmac> ich find in wiki nur wie ich die pulseaudio ausgabe nach jack schicke, aber ich will ja das jack programe ton ausgeben können (ka wieso nicht)
<killah> ich finde zum r2h nichts
<k1l> killah: wie im forum schon genannt: mach nen live-stick und teste es einfach selber. es gibt wohl einige berichte mit ubuntu dazu, aber die sind von 2006/7, weil das gerät ja auch schon älter ist
<bullgard> Hanmac: (Ich habe die Historie nicht gelesen.) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit kennst Du?
<Hanmac> jo 
<Hanmac> ich hab auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jack/Programme_ohne_Jack-Schnittstelle#Pulseaudio_Modul probiert aber trotzdem kommt nichts raus wenn ich mit rosegarden was mach ...
<shetlandpony> Hanmac's url: http://tinyurl.com/343ecg7 | jack/Programme ohne Jack-Schnittstelle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<m15k> Hi, kann ich meiner Konsole beibringen bestimmte Zeilen zu highlighten?
<Henso> kann ich einen 8gb stick auf fat16 formatieren?
<sfd> hey
<jokrebel> Henso: Fragen und dann gehn … zszszs
<Henso> jokrebel: jop, sry dachte ich hätte es selber hinbekommen. geht aber immer noch nciht
<jokrebel> Henso: a) jein b) warum Fat16 und nicht 32? c) Google liefert jede Menge Treffer dazu? d) 4 Partitionen a 2GB und dann Formatieren könnte evtl. klappen (mittels GParted zB.)
<Henso> jokrebel: möchte meinen tv ein firmware update verpassen
<rumpel__> und der kann /nur/ fat16? o.O
<Henso> rumpel__: jap
<Henso> fat oder fat 16
<Henso> muss der stick ausgehangen sein, wenn via mkfs formatiere?
<rumpel__> ja
<Henso> ok aber es geht ja anscheinend nicht bei so einer größe, oder?
<jokrebel> Henso: wie erwähnt - vorher eine oder mehrere max. 2GB PArtitionen anlegen.
<bullgard> m15k: Hast Du ein Framebufferdevice in Verwendung?
<m15k> bullgard: ich hab ne graka mit nvidia treibern :)
<bullgard> m15k:  Lies Dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Konsolen-Aufl%C3%B6sung durch.
<Bausparfuchs> Nabend. Wie kann ich denn 'find' beibringen, mir als ergebnis von einem -type d ausschließlich die Namen der Unterverzeichnisse *ohne* deren kompletten Pfad auszugeben? Also ein simples: unterverzeichnis1/ ; unterverzeichnis2/ usw?
<bullgard> '~$ nmcli nm wifi on' schluckt er klaglos. Danach trotzdem: '~$ nmcli nm status; WiFi HARDWARE=deaktiviert; WIFI=deaktiviert'. Was ist schiefgelaufen?
<LupusE> n'abend
<LupusE> bullgard: dein wifi treiber frisst die option ggf nicht richtig. das steht dann meist in der dokumentation zu genau diesem beschrieben.
<LupusE> ... wobei ich mir bei nmcli nicht ganz sicher waere. ggf erstmal plain iwconfig befehle testen.
<LupusE> ggf ist auch einfach der rueckgabewert defekt.
<bullgard> LupusE: Ich mach mich an die Arbeit. --  Danke!
<LupusE> Bausparfuchs: indem du das ergebniss mit pfad durch ein regex schiebst?
<LupusE> m15k: consolehighlite ist ein thema z.b. auf www.bin-bash.e
<LupusE> +d
<m15k> LupusE danke ich schau mal
<Bausparfuchs> LupusE: und wie würde ich das am sinnigsten lösen? Mit skripting bin ich ja nun mal garnicht so gut auf Anhieb
<floogy> Gibt es bei rsync --no-options um es zu beschleunigen (blockweises vergleichen, delta ... keine Ahnung)
<LupusE> Bausparfuchs: hab ich gerade keine lust zu.
<Hanmac> hmmm ich bekomme die kombi pulse audio + jack nur hin so das ich pulse audio an jack übergebe, aber irgendwie nicht andersrum ... :(
<LupusE> m15k: oder besser in verstaendlich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/Prompt
<floogy> Hanmac in etwa ein zwei Stunden könnte ich mal schauen, ob das und wie das bei mir geht.
<LupusE> Hanmac: warum solltest du auch? du setzt auf den soundserver alsa ein pulseaudio framework und gibst das an einen weiteren soundserver. also du haengst an ein auto einen anhaenger und dahinter ziehst du ein auto.?
<sfd> hey, wiekann man die farbtiefe eigentlich ändern
<m15k> LupusE Hintergrund: Ich hab ein Programm, welches ich über die Konsole starte, da würde ich gerne bestimmte zeilen highlighten, sprich ich hab eigentlich kein zugrifff auf den direkten output
<Hanmac> hm ich weis nicht, ich brauch halt pulse audio um von den ausgaben die lautstärken gut händeln zu können
<LupusE> m15k: nimm ncurses.
<LupusE> m15k: ist aber kein ubuntu topic, es hilft http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q=bash+farbige+ausgabe
<LupusE> Hanmac: ich brauche auch einen hummer um gut zur arbeit zu kommen. hab ich aber nicht. argument abgelehnt.
<floogy> Ist rsync mit -W  wesentlich schneller?
<ohcibi> kann mir einer eben auf die schnelle sagen wie ich in ubuntu am intelligentesten die neueste version von pidgin bekomme? selber bauen, oder gibts da backports?
<dominik> hi @ al 
<dominik> l
<LupusE> ohcibi: man schreibt eine begruessung, wenn man einen raum betritt.
<LupusE> ohcibi: du kannst auf das naechste ubuntu release warten dann geht das voll automatisch.
<k1l> ohcibi: du kannst ein ppa benutzen z.b. aber dann gibts den support nur noch vom ppa maintainer 
<k1l> ,fremdquellen? ohcibi 
<Hanmac> ohcibi: ich würde das mit PPA machen : pidgin-developers << ist zb eins
<shetlandpony> ohcibi, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ohcibi> Hanmac: k1l vielen dank...
<ohcibi> LupusE: .....
<dominik> ich habe gerade mal folgendes problem, ich habe ein minilinux auf eine cf card geschubbst, hier von meinem t60 aus per usb, ich habe dann /boot/menu.Ist angepasst nach hda, was ich mich gerade frage ist, kann ich in das system herein chrooten wenns per usb hier dranhängt und grubinstall ausführen??
<dominik> nzw gub updae
<dominik> update
<LupusE> dominik: ich verstehe die frage nicht. wo genau ist das problem?
<LupusE> interessiert dem chroot auf was fuer einem speichermedium das system liegt?
<sash_> dominik: kannst du, steht so auch im wiki
<dominik> ah ok danke sash_ 
<dominik> ;)
<dr_evil> oh man, window buttons oben links in 10.10. wer hat sich denn diese scheisse ausgedacht, gibt ja nichtmal eine einfache möglichkeit das umzustellen. und völlig inkonsistent zu allen anderen Rechnern mit denen ich arbeiten muss
<ohcibi> lol
<Hanmac1> mit emerald kannst du die positionieren wo du lustig bist
<iRcNoAsE> oder theme wechseln
<dr_evil> mich stört jetzt eher, das in "Appearance Preferences" auf jedem theme, auch auf dem aktiven, die buttons oben rechts plaziert sind
<k1l> ,knoepfe rechts? dr_evil 
<shetlandpony> dr_evil: Um die Fensterknoepfe wieder nach rechts zu "verschieben", gebe man folgendes in Google ein um tausende von Ergebnissen zu bekommen: "ubuntu lucid fenster knoepfe rechts" [fensterknoepfe]
<dr_evil> ja bis gconf-editor war ich jetzt auch schon vorgedrungen
<jokrebel> .oO( und Änderungen und die darauffolgende Umgewöhnung hält den Kopf fit )
<Mojo4> hi, ich habe 10 nautilus lesezeichen die nun unter "orte" nicht mehr ganz normal angezeigt werden, sondern in der unterkategorie "lesezeichen", wie kann ich das verändern
<schweegi> kann ich nach installiertem kubuntu-desktop die ganzen GNOME-Anwendungen inklusive GNOME ohne Neuinstallation los werden oder muss ich das originale Kubuntu installieren? Habe den kubuntu-desktop über Synaptic später noch hinzugefügt und würde nun gerne erstmal bei KDE bleiben
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: such mal im wiki, da gibts unter "desktopumgebung deinstallieren" oder so ne exakte liste der verschiedenen desktop-metapakete zum loswerden.
<serenity> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<serenity> büdde
 * LetoThe2nd setzt serenity als neuen wiki-suchbot ;-)
<serenity> :)
<LetoThe2nd> serepony :P
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: ist das denn mit irgendeiner Gefahr verbunden, den eigentlichen Ursprungsdesktop zu entfernen oder passiert da nix? habe bislang nur immer KDE hinterher wieder entfernt, da ging das immer gut
<schweegi> serenity: danke :) 
<LetoThe2nd> sollte rein theoretisch(TM) keine nebenwirkungen haben, aber selbstverfreilich ohne garantie.
<serenity> eigentlich nicht, außer das sich kdm/gdm in seltenen Fällen gegenseitig ärgern
<schweegi> habe jetzt das metapaket ubuntu-desktop entfernt, da es mit der Liste der GNOME-Anwendungen nich klappte.. mittels autoremove findet der aber keine weiteren zu entfernenden pakete?
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: wahrscheinlich sind die pakete alle selbst als installiert markiert. genau deswegen braucht man j aidese liste.
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: das terminal meldete, das einige pakete, darunter eine bestimmte kernel-Version nicht installiert seien. reicht es dann einfach, diese pakete aus der liste zu streichen?
<schweegi> bei der variante mit der liste vorhin :P 
<serenity> ja
<LetoThe2nd> schweegi: vermutlich, ja.
<helix_9> hallo, habe einen hp photosmart wlan drucker - kann ich diesen ohne router direkt mit dem wlan meines laptops verbinden?
<schweegi> LetoThe2nd: aus irgendeinem Grund entfernt der grad auch KDE-Pakete...
<schweegi> kann Dolphin schon nicht mehr öffnen. installiere einfach den kubuntu-desktop neu..
<dreamon> helix_9, Meines Wissens brauchst du immer einen Router. Weil du dich nicht an einem Wlan-"clienten" amelden kannst.
<helix_9> sch..... , danke dreamom - hmm und die wlan-karte im laptop kann man nicht dazu umfunktionieren?
<schweegi> helix_9: du könntest es höchstens mit einem von dir erstellten ad-hoc wlan netzwerk versuchen. in dem fall musst du aber IP und alles selbst einstellen und auch dabei ist nicht gesichert, ob es funktioniert
<dreamon> schweegi, Was versteht man unter ad-hoc.. (so nebenbei gefragt)
<eix_> helix_9: du k"onntest dir AFAIR das Paket hostap ansehen, aber auskennen tut ich mich damit auch nicht
<eix_> dreamon: hmm, im Gegensatz zu Master, managed ...
<schweegi> dadrc: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/wlan - steht direkt im ersten abschnitt unter dem wlan-symbol die erstellung geht in GNOME relativ einfach im gegensatz zu windows
<dadrc> wat?
<schweegi> dreamon: oder hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad-hoc-Netz
<eix_> hehe, auto vervollst"andigung
<schweegi> hat es eigentlich einen vorteil, das openoffice von der projektseite statt das in kubuntu integrierte zu nutzen? habe gelesen, das die kubuntu-version sich schlecht in KDE integrieren soll
<floogy_> Moin
<floogy_> „it windows einfach eine ipsec tunnel verbindung machen“ Wie geht das mit ubuntu, z.B. mit kvpnc
<floogy_> it/mit
<floogy_> Übrigens versuche ich mich mit dem Rechner zu verbinden, über den floogy bereits im channel ist ;)
<Fuchs> floogy_: networkmanager nehmen? 
<floogy_> Hm, habe bisher mit kvpnc über pptp verbunden. Seit wir einen neuen Router in der Firma haben soll es nun per ipsec passieren. Ist networkmanager da eher zu empfehlen?
<Fuchs> tut keinen grossen Unterschied
<helix_91> wie erstellt man eine ad-hoc verbindung zu einem hp photosmart 4780 drucker ?
<Fuchs> aber ein paar Details werden sie Dir noch nennen wollen
<floogy_> z.B.?
<floogy_> Das war alles, User und passw sind wie früher.
<Fuchs> das sind Knalltueten
<floogy_> Ich kenne mich mit ipsec nicht so aus, mit vpn auch nicht besonders
<floogy_> Fuchs, könntesein ;)
<Fuchs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPSecHowTo   <<  dann halt von Hand 
<Mojo4> ich habe VirtualBox PUEL installiert, wie starte ich das programm, oder besser eine bereits angelegte virtuelle maschine aus der kommandozeile
<bekks> Das steht alles wunderbar in der Dokumentation auf www.virtualbox.org
<Fuchs> Mojo4: VirtualBox --startvm <toll> 
<Mojo4> Fuchs: danke
<Fuchs> bekks: es steht sogar in --help, auf der ersten Zeile. </nursoamrand>
<schweegi> mein notebook bleibt seit eben bei plymouth stehen. was kann ich da tun, damit die grafische oberfläche (KDE) wieder startet?
<schweegi> möglichst ohne neuinstallation...
<Mojo4> weiß jemand wie ich gtklp zum Standarddruckwerkzeug mache? ich meine damit, dass immer wenn ich in einem programm auf "drucken" gehe nicht der standarddruckdialog erscheint sondern gtklp?
<Mojo4> oder: gibt es die möglichkeit den standarddruckdialog um die option "gerade seiten drucken" "ungerade seiten drucken" zu ergänzen
<jokrebel> gn8
<schweegi> der recovery-modus startet ebenfalls nur noch als dunkler bildschirm ohne jeglichen inhalt...
<floogy_> Fuchs, IPsec geht also nur mit Schlüssel
<Commander1024> floogy, nö
<Commander1024> shared secret ist auch ok
<floogy_> Im Network-Manager wird auch Passwort angeboten.
<dadrc> schweegi: du könntest mal versuchen, mit noplymouth zu booten
<floogy_> Commander1024, Was genau ist shared secret?
<Commander1024> gemeinsames "password"
<floogy_> Ok
<schweegi> dadrc: bewirkt leider dasselbe :( erst sehe ich den ganzen weißen text beim hochfahren, jedoch bleibt der rechner vorm umschalten zu KDE hängen also noch bevor die bildschirmauflösung sich normal umstellt
<floogy_> Im Networkmanager ist aberdas Abspeichern einer neuen Verbindung ausgegraut.
<dadrc> schweegi: was hast du denn gemacht, vorher?
<floogy_> /home/$USER/.gconf/system/networking/connections ist aber alles $USER:$USER
<Fuchs> floogy_: ggf. fehlen die entsprechenden Pakete
<Fuchs> floogy_: networkmanager-* 
<schweegi> dadrc: lediglich den GNOME-Desktop entfernt, wie esi m wiki beschrieben war. anschließend den KDE-Desktop erneut installiert, da er davor gleichzeitig auch alle KDE Pakete mit GNOME zusammen entfernt hat... jetzt wollte ich neu starten und nun geht nix mehr
<floogy_> gksudo  network-manager-gnome
<floogy_> Macht gar nichts.
<k1l> floogy: warum gksudo? es gibt doch im networkmanager extra den button zum entsperren
<floogy_> nee
<floogy_> Wo? Ich meine ich habe den auch schon mal gesehen
<k1l> dort, wo man root rechte braucht. z.b. beim bearbeiten von wlan-verbindungen
<floogy_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/305336/
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich hab beim nautilus die menueleiste ausgeschaltet, gibts da eine tastenkombo um sie wiederherzustellen?
<k1l> drück mal alt+a
<IchEsseDichAuf> passiert nichts
<IchEsseDichAuf> F8
<floogy_> k1l, sorry war kurz afk, Ich habe da keinen button für Berechtigungen.
<floogy_> Netzwerk-Manager-Applet 0.8
<floogy_> für das Benachrichtigungsfeld
<floogy_> /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state - NetworkingEnabled=true
<floogy_> VPN->Hinzufügen, Dialogfenster Öffnet sich: VPN-Verbnindungstyp auswählen: OpenVPN, Erzeugen. VPN-Verbnindung 1. Dort ist es Möglich unter Artz: Passwort zu wählen. Aber Anwenden und die checkbox Für alle Benutzer verfügbar bleiben Ausgegraut.  
<k1l> IchEsseDichAuf: strg + L  vlt?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ne, F8
<k1l> hmm nee, das wars nicht
<IchEsseDichAuf> habs schon
<Fusskrank> hat schon jemand erfahrung mit dem chip/tan-verfahren der sparkasse sammeln können?
<dAnjou> Fusskrank: ubuntu-bezug?
<Fusskrank> ja klar
<Fusskrank> es gibt ja HW dafür
<Fusskrank> stellt sich die frage ob das auch unter buntu funzt
<Fusskrank> ich persönlich halte nix davon
<Fusskrank> https://www.sparkasse-ingolstadt.de/privatkunden/banking/chiptan/vorteile/index.php?n=/privatkunden/banking/chiptan/vorteile/&IFLBSERVERID=IF@@051@@IF
<shetlandpony> Fusskrank's url: http://tinyurl.com/37fvnmm | Sparkasse Ingolstadt (72150000) - Internet-Filiale
<Fusskrank> es gibt demnächst nur noch 2 verfahren bei der sparkasse, eine mit diesem generator, bei der anderen bekommt man die TAN per sms
<LupusE> gewagte prognose.
<k1l> Fusskrank: es ist offtopic. das gerät funktioniert auf jedem pc egal welches OS. also -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Fusskrank> k1l: bitte
<Neutrum> Nabend, ich hab da mal eine kurze Frage, hat der pae-Kernel Nachteile wenn man ihn auf einem System einsetzt was weniger als 3,3GB RAM besitzt?
<ppq> Neutrum: nein, sogar vorteile: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX-Bit das geht nicht ohne pae
<Neutrum> ppq: Danke, das ist dann ohnehin schon zu weitreichend für meine Bedürfniisse, :oD 
<ppq> .oO(boah, hat der ne große nase)
<Neutrum_> ppq: Meintest Du etwa das ich lüge? Tztztz, sowas tue ich in der Öffentlichkeit nie. ;o)
<kuschelschaf> hallo! Ich habe ein problem mit meinem mikrofon.. und ich hab schon viele sachen probiert: mic ist nicht stumm, ich habe auch alsa einstellungen geupdatet :P und es hat nur für 2 sekunden etwas aufgenommen... dann nicht mehr
<ppq> Neutrum: deinen smiley meinte ich :)
<floogy_> So, ich versuche es jetzt einfach mal mit Windows  und Morgen werde ich mal mit unseren Admins reden, was sie sich dabei denken. 
<floogy_> bye
<kuschelschaf> weiß es jemand, wie ich mein mikro wieder benutzen kann?
<LupusE> kuschelschaf: es gibt einige ideen, warum du es nicht benutzen kannst. wie waere es, wenn du uns die reelle mitteilst?
<kuschelschaf> ja kann ich gerne machen :) aber sei ein bisschen geduldig mit mir... Deutsch ist nicht meine muttersprache :)
<dadrc> alternativ gibt es auch #ubuntu - da wird englisch gesprochen, wenn dir das lieber ist
<kuschelschaf> ich habe HP Pavilion dv3 laptop und benutze Linux 10.10 (x64 -- 32bit) und das ist mein erstes mal mit ubuntu zu arbeiten. ich hab wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh  in terminal getippt und habe ich auch dieses link bekommen: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fa386b5974daec823042ef438bad127f3b7791a6
<kuschelschaf> dazu habe ich auch sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade in terminal getippt für die updates
<kuschelschaf> es wurde mir auch empfohlen, etwas in alsa-base.config zu machen, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher wass ich machen muss... ich habe #ubuntu auch benutzt aber die haben die oben gennate sachen empfohlen dann nichts mehr
<ppq> kuschelschaf: in die alsa-base.conf kannst du optionen fürs modul übergeben
<Wedelviech> gn8
<ppq> kuschelschaf: irgendwo im wiki zum thema hda-intel-soundkarten findest du den pfad zu ner datei, in der verschiedene modell-optionen dokumentiert sind, die du bei deiner soundkarte mal testen kannst
<kuschelschaf> danke ich werde das probieren
<ppq> kuschelschaf: eigentlich hilft das aber nur bei falscher buchsen-belegung.
<ppq> kuschelschaf: den ansatz mit dem ricotz ppa (dient dazu, pulseaudio entfernen zu können) find ich da schon deutlich interessanter
<kuschelschaf> ppq: achso... gibt es ein weg, wo ich das wieder bekommen kann, pulseaudio meine ich...
<ppq> kuschelschaf: du kannst mit "ppa-purge" (ein programm, das irgendwo in einem x-server-verwandten ppa liegt) probieren, die pakete aus ricotz zu downgraden auf die version die im offiziellen ubuntu-repo jeweils ist
<ppq> kuschelschaf: das paket pulseaudio muss außerdem installiert sein, das is ja selbstverständlich
<ppq> kuschelschaf: aber wieso willst du pulseaudio wiederhaben? das könnte die problemquelle sein. hast du es denn überhaupt entfernt?
<kuschelschaf> ppq: pulseaudio scheint noch da zu sein
<kuschelschaf> ppq: ich frage nur, weil das überhaupt nicht funktioniert, mit meinem mikro und ich weiß nicht ob ich pulseaudio haben sollte oder nicht -.-  ich bin wie gesagt, ziemlich nur mit linux
<ppq> habe mich übrigens geirrt: das "unstable" ppa von ricotz dient *nicht* dazu, pulseaudio zu entfernen
<ppq> es enthält eine neuere alsa-version, aber wenn es mit der neuen version auch nicht geht, ist das ppa nicht nötig
<kuschelschaf> achso ok  :)
<ppq> wenn du es mal ohne pulseaudio probieren willst: https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/ppa
<kuschelschaf> wenn ich das probiere, kann ich das wieder zurück haben, falls das nicht geht
<ppq> ja, das sollte gehen, zumindest hat es bei mir funktioniert
<kuschelschaf> also du hast auch dasselbe soundkarte?
<ppq> nein.
<ppq> naja, doch, mitunter, ich nutze sie aber nicht
<kuschelschaf> aha ok
<kuschelschaf> ich probiere es mal :) ich wollte nur mic wieder haben so dass ich mein gesprochenes deutsch über kann haha
<ppq> kuschelschaf: wenn du die pakete aktualisiert und dein gnome neu gestartet hast (neu einloggen), kannst du das paket "pulseaudio" entfernen. zumindest solltest du köbnnen, sag unbedingt bescheidm, wenn da noch was anderes mit weggeht.
<kuschelschaf> ok dann probiere ich mal... ich bin mal weg und starte mein laptop neu
<kuschelschaf> danke soweit für die hilfe :)
<ppq> viel erfolg
<ePirat> hallo
<ePirat> ich suche ein tool was vor brute force angriffen auf ssh schützt
<k1l> fail2ban
<ePirat> k1l: wie genau muss ich das konfigurieren?
<dadrc> jau, lässt sich eigentlich für alles einsetzen, was logs schreibt... sehr nützlich
<k1l> ,fail2ban? ePirat 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber fail2ban
<ePirat> k1l: ja
<k1l> ePirat: fail2ban ubuntu erster treffer bei google
<ePirat> k1l: nunja, ich habs installiert und konfiguriert
<ePirat> k1l: aber es tut nichts...
<kuschelschaf> ppq: ich hatte ohne pulseaudio ein problem mit dem betriebssystem also ich hatte pulseaudio wieder installiert
<ppq> kuschelschaf: was denn genau?
<ppq> ePirat: sicher? machst du das an deiner /var/log/auth.log fest?
<kuschelschaf> ppq: dass es die soundkarte nicht finden könnte
<ppq> kuschelschaf: hattest du nach deinstallation von pulseaudio auch dein gnome neu gestartet?
<kuschelschaf> ppq: ja, und dann habe ich pulse audio wieder installiert
<kuschelschaf> und es hat funktioniert wieder mit dem mic für eine minute oder so... dann wieder nichts mehr
<ppq> :(
<ppq> <- ratlos
<kuschelschaf> aber danke :) du hast die zeit genommen mir zu helfen :)
<ePirat> k1l: wo kann man nochmal alle aktivitäten finden die mit ssh und so zu tun haben? da gibt doch son log
<k1l> ePirat: /var/log/auth.log
<k1l> ePirat: steht alles in dem ersten treffer bei google. 
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-16
<kempo> hallo
<kempo> ich bin mal so frei und stelle hier direkt meine frage:
<kempo> möchte eine alte domain und alle unterseiten auf eine andere domain per 301 permanent rediret weiterleiten 
<kempo> geht, nur seiten wie olddomain.com/wp-admin linkt der auf neuedomain.com/wp-admin
<kempo> wobei die neue domain kein wp-admin hat
<kempo> soll wohl alles auf die startseite
<TheInfinity> kempo: dann pass doch die mod_rewrite regel an?
<kempo> TheInfinity: geht das nicht über die .htaccess?
<TheInfinity> kempo: wo du mod_rewrite verwendest ist ziemlich wurscht.
<kempo> TheInfinity: ah ok. das heisst ich muss ne mod_rewrite rule in die .htaccess packen
<kempo> ich google mal
<TheInfinity> rischtisch. mit mod_rewrite kannst du wunderbare 301er erzeugen mit weiterleitungen an beliebige ziele und beliebigen modifikationen
<pixelbox> hmaabend
<pixelbox> noch jemand fit? eben ubuntu  10.10 gebrannt brennvorgang erfolgreich aber danach beim testen hat er lauter sektorfehler gefunden woran kann dies liegen?
<ubuntu> moin :)
<pixelbox> eben uu installiert doch irgendwas ging schief mit den grub oder mbr
<pixelbox> ich habe jetzt keine auswahl welches os ich starten moechte deswegen mit der live cd online
<pixelbox> die frage ist wo muss ich nun grub bzw mbr neuschreiben lassen auf der platte wo auch mein anderes os drauf ist ?
<pixelbox> davon wird als erstes immer gebootet
<pixelbox> irgendwie will grub nicht so richtig :<
<shame> hi, langen hin und her habe ich es endlich geschafft uu ans laufen zu bringen doch nun habe ich ein anderes problem ich weiss nicht wie genau ich es beschreiben soll sobald ich ein fenster offen habe kann ich es nicht mehr minimieren und ich kann auch nicht die anwendungsleiste usw benutzen erst wenn ich das fenster komplett geschlossen habe
<shame> wenn dialoge in den fenster aufplobben zb passwort speichern und ich auf speichern klicke scheint es so als wuerde ich durch den dialog auf das dahinter liegende fenster klicken
<shame> ubuntu version 10.10
<shame> alle anderen sachen funktionieren es scheint so als waere etwas faul mit den window manager oder der decoration davon
<franki> franki> moin moin, ist ein wechseln von (x)ubuntu nach kubuntu möglich  ohne neu Installation ?
<Frickelpit> franki: ja
<franki> :)
<Frickelpit> kubuntu-desktop installieren, dann hast du ein vollwertiges kubuntu zusätzlich zu deinem xsubuntu
<Frickelpit> -s
<franki> danke
<pixelbox0r> moin
<franki> hätte ich ja selber drauf kommen können, aber manchmal sieht man den Wald nicht vor lauter Bäumen.
<franki> cu
<kraut> moin
<bullgard> '~$ modinfo ipw2200; filename:  /lib/modules/2.6.35-23-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2200.ko'. Wie kann ich verifizieren daß die zugehörige Quellcodedatei /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2200.c ist?
<bullgard> '~$ modinfo ipw2200; parm: disable:manually disable the radio (default 0 [radio on]) (int).' Irgendein Programm setzt den Parameter "disable" aber auf <>0. Wie kann ich den Parameter "disable" auf 0 setzen? (Dieser Computer hat keinen HW RF kill switch.)
<jokrebel> hi
<emryz> guten tach zusammen
<k1l> ,dd? IchGuckLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGuckLive: siehe shell dd
<k1l> ,shell dd? IchGuckLive 
<shetlandpony> IchGuckLive, Shell dd ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd - Weitere Infos im query ...
<emryz> ich möchte meinen neuen usb stick umbenennen, funktioniert aber leider nicht. habe es über nautilus probiert (rechtsklick, formatieren, neuer name) und über sudo mlabel -i /dev/sdg5 ::"Mein_Label". beim ersten gibt er mir dauernd die fehlermeldung aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399431/  und mit http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399432/ . was kann ich tun? 
<emryz> *und mit mlabel (...)
<ppq> emryz: also erstmal: der allgemeine aufruf lautet mlabel [-vcsn] [-N serial] drive:[new_label] (siehe manpage). drive wäre /dev/sda und nicht /dev/sda5. du hast da zwischen der gerätedatei und dem label außerdem ein leerzeichen und zwei doppelpunkte statt einfach nur einam doppelpunkt!
<k1l> gparted kann doch ganz easy und in bunt labels ändern (oder irre ich) das wäre warscheinlich einfacher
<ppq> emryz: du kannst auch einfach 'mlabel /dev/sda' ausführen, dann wirst du nach nem label gefragt
<mgolisch> haeh labels sind doch pro filesystemö..
<mgolisch> muss man schon auf die partition machen
<emryz> hatte es mit dem script von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Labels probiert, daher der aufruf wie oben. ich teste mal gparted und/oder mlabel /dev/sda
<emryz> hmpf... gparted gibt mir das aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399433/
<emryz> ich starte mal neu
<emryz> ok, gparted hats nun gemacht^^
<emryz> danke euch :)
<gaertner1> Ich habe eine technische frage zu Empathy
<gaertner1> wie kann mann da die gruppen verwealten
<gaertner1> wie kann man da die gruppen verwalten und neue gruppen anlegen?
<unearth> moin, ich habe gesucht aber wohl die falschen begriffe im kopf. ich suche nach dem ordner in der dateistruktur, in dem die netzlaufwerkverbindungen abgelegt sind.
<LetoThe2nd> unearth: wie meinen?
<unearth> Leto: Haha, genau mein Problem mit der Ausdrucksweise. Ich habe unter Ubuntu einige Verbindungen zu einem Windows-Server eingerichtet. So weit, so gut. Jetzt wüsste ich aber gerne in welchem Ordner die Verbindungen abgelegt sind. Wenn ich ja ein Laufwerk eingerichtet habe, steckt das unter 'media'. Meine Frage ist, wo steckt eine Server-Verbindung?
<LetoThe2nd> ,tabcompletion? unearth, so highlightet man richtig
<shetlandpony> unearth, so highlightet man richtig: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<LetoThe2nd> unearth: und vermutlich hats du die dinger über nautilus eingerichtet, dann sind die rein dem gedankenkonzept nach gar nicht im filesystem zu finden
<ppq> unearth: tipp mal in die nautilus adresszeile network:/ ein. oder geh auf orte -> netzwerk.
<LetoThe2nd> unearth: man kann zwar drumrumfuhrwerken, ist aber mist.
<LetoThe2nd> unearth: deshalb lieber anständig über die fstab mounten, dann kannst du auch bestimmen, wohin.
<unearth> sorry wegen des highlightens. wie ihr richtig vermutet, habe ich nur über nautilus eingebunden. wenn ich ins netzwerk will, gibt er aber eine fehlermeldung. aber wenn fstab das richtig macht, dann bin ich auch schon klüger und lese mich da ein. danke euch.
<LetoThe2nd> "eine fehlermeldung". supi.
<unearth> Leto: ?
<LetoThe2nd> ,fstab? unearth, aber prinzipiell einfach mal hier starten
<shetlandpony> unearth, aber prinzipiell einfach mal hier starten, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> unearth: a) das mit dem highluighten soll heissen: nimm die tabcompletion, dann wird der nick ausgeschrieben. dann funktioniert auch.
<LetoThe2nd> unearth: b) mit "eine fehlermeldung" kann keiner was anfangen. wenn ich zum mechaniker sage "in meinem auto leuchtet ne lampe", dann wird wohl fragn...? na, kommst du drauf? :P
<k1l> "welche farbe hat das auto?"
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: heute kein kaffee mehr für dich ;-)
<k1l> unearth: was hast du genau vor, was klappt genau nicht? welches ubuntu? welche fehlermeldung? mehr informationen -> bessere hilfe
<unearth> LetoThe2nd: ah, verstehe jetzt, stehe heute voll auf dem schlauch. mit der fehlermeldung wollte ich auch nicht weiter einsteigen, weil ich das dann gleich mit der fstab mache. da lerne ich mehr, als wenn ich jetzt versuche, nautilus dazu zu bringen.
<LetoThe2nd> unearth: schtümmt.
<unearth> k1l: ich wollte eigentlich nur ne mail verschicken, der anhang liegt auf dem server. nur hat mir der mail-client die verbindungen nicht angezeigt. also dachte ich, dass muss doch gehen. wird es auch, ich muss jetzt halt nur heute abend mich mal mit fstab beschäftigen und lerne was dazu, das erscheint mir sinnvoller. auf jeden fall danke für die hilfsbereitschaft.
<bullgard> gaertner1: Ist Deine Empathy-Frage inzwischen beantwortet?
<MrElements> Hallo zusammen, brauche dringen hilfe unter Ubuntu ich kann nicht scannen er erkennt mein Drucker nicht (Photosmart HP 109) ich kann zwar drucken aber nicht scannen" danke für eure hilfe
<hdp> Die Scannereinheit wird aber prinzipiell unterst"utzt?
<jokrebel> ,hcl? MrElements 
<shetlandpony> MrElements: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<MrElements> hlc?
<jokrebel> MrElements: was sagt lsusb 
<ppq> ,scannen? MrElements
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss nichts ueber scannen, ich assoziiere aber gscan2pdf damit
<MrElements> sry bin neu unter Ubuntu muss noch viel lernen 
<gaertner1> geht es nicht mit sane
<MrElements> was soll ich konkret machen ich versteh noch nicht viel von diesen abkürzungen 
<MrElements> lsusb ?
<jokrebel> MrElements: Konsole/Terminal öffnen. "lsusb" reintippen - Enter drücken - und dann die gesante ausgabe Nopasten.
<jokrebel> ;nopasten? MrElements
<jokrebel> ,nopasten? MrElements
<MrElements> nein das kenn ich ^^
<shetlandpony> MrElements: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<hdp> lsusb ist ein Programm. Dieses Programm rufst du auf, indem du einen Terminalemulator startest, in dem wiederum ein Befehlsinterpreter l"auft, wo du den Programmnamen dann eintippst.
<MrElements> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/305587/
<gaertner1> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/photosmart-b109a-wird-nicht-von-sane-erkannt/#post-2498837
<shetlandpony> gaertner1's url: http://tinyurl.com/36tltjg | Photosmart b109a wird nicht von Sane erkannt › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<gaertner1> den link habe ich eben auch gefunden
<gaertner1> shetlandpony: auf den beitrag bin ich eben auch getoßen
<MrElements> das heißt ich kann nicht scannen
<gaertner1> da ist doch Treiber?
<gaertner1> wofür sind die?
<jokrebel> MrElements: das heißt Du sollst die Links lesen ;-)
<MrElements> aso ok hihi
<jokrebel> MrElements: vielleicht auch dies: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hp-photosmart-b109a/#post-2526941
<MrElements> Ubuntu erkennt ja denn Drucker als ...109a aber ich kann nicht scannen
<helix_9> hallo, kann man denn wenn man zB den vi auf hat, dieses terminal nachträglich in einer neuen screen-sitzung laden - um die sitzung zu detachen?
<jokrebel> MrElements: Du hast die Links entweder nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden. In beiden geht es darum dass das _scannen_ nicht klappt und was gewisse Autoren dagegen unternommen haben. Da beide Threads auch als gelöst gekennzeichet sind, stehen die Chancen gut, dass auch Du irgendwann mal scannen kannnst.
<gaertner1> MrElements: ich musste für mein Pixma MX300 scanner auch google durchsuchen,lesen
<LetoThe2nd> helix_9: nein.
<gaertner1> MrElements:ausprobieren bis mein scanner geht
<helix_9> k
<LetoThe2nd> so ein bold...
<MrElements> ich habe jetzt die models dat geöffnet wie es da stand aber jetzt weiß ich nicht weiter
<jokrebel> MrElements: wie hast Du denn überhaupt versucht zu scannen? Mit Xsane schon probiert?
<MrElements> nee direkt vom drucker aus,.. "scannen und zu PC schicken "
<gaertner1> jokrebel: den tipp er soll es mal mit Xane probieren habe ich ihn auch schon geben
<jokrebel> MrElements: das ist fraglich ob sowas unterLinux klappen kann. Installier Dir mal Xsane und versuchs damit
<MrElements> ok werd ich mal machen danke für eure Mühe
<jokrebel> MrElements: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SANE und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner als Lektüren……
<MrElements> ok ^^ werd mich mal belesen
<MrElements> kein scanner erreichbar 
<jokrebel> MrElements: und auch die HP-spezifische Unterseite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP sollte für Dich interessant sein.
<jokrebel> MrElements: …und nun erzähl nicht, dass Du die letzten 2 Links komplett gelesen und verstanden hast……
<MrElements> ^^ hmmm nicht wirklich bin noch dabei es zu verstehen 
<jokrebel> .oO( in der Zeit kann man die 2 Seiten nichtmal komplett gelesen haben _ohne_ versuchen zu verstehen )
<jokrebel> .oo( und NEIN - ich habs nur überflogen, weil a) mein Scanner tut und b) ich das früher schon mal komplett glesen habe )
<gaertner> MrElements. wie sieht es jetzt aus
<k1l> gaertner: lass ihn doch erstmal lesen. er wird sich schon melden, wenn es wo hakt
<MrElements> geht nicht habe das auf wiki.Ubuntu befolgt geht trotz dessen  nicht
<jokrebel> ,fn?
<shetlandpony> "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<gaertner> k1l: ich musster mein Ubuntu bei darum frage ich.
<k1l> ähm watt?
<jokrebel> MrElements: was genau hast Du versucht und was genau klappt nicht und warum? Fehlermeldungen………
<jokrebel> .oO( Watt Volt ihr da Ohm? )
<MrElements> Fehlermeldung keine. Aber ich habe mir dieses Plugin besorgt und das hp-setup ausgeführt naja alles half nichts. unter Xsane findet er immer noch keinen Scanner
<jokrebel> MrElements: hplib ist installiert?
<MrElements> muss jetzt leider arbeiten aber danke erstaml für eure Hilfe. Ja ist Installiert
<drivin> Hi. Ich möchte das Grub Menü bei jedem Start anzeigen lassen. Wie bekomme ich das hin?
<k1l> ,grub2? drivin 
<shetlandpony> drivin: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<jokrebel> drivin: und dort nach grub_hidden... ausschau halten ;-)
<drivin> k1l, jokrebel: Danke, die Auswirkungen werde ich dann beim nächsten Start beobachten ;)
<drivin> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in Virtualbox für einen Ubuntu 11.04 Guest 3D-Beschleunigung zu aktivieren?  Host ist 10.10
<Deem> drivin: hast du die guest additions installiert?
<drivin> Deem, ja, habe ich.
<drivin> Deem, sind auch aktiviert, aber Ubuntu meckert nach wie vor beim Starten über die nicht vorhandene 3D Unterstüzung.
<drivin> Deem, Sorry, you don't have 3d support, install it for your graphic hardware to get Unity or please reboot and select 'Classic session' at startup.
<stefan_> hallo kann mir jemand hefen beim installieren von app inventor von google?
<stefan_> http://appinventor.googlelabs.com/learn/setup/setuplinux.html
<stefan_> ??????????
<zeroware_> Stefan, Was haste den für ein Problem?
<LetoThe2nd> zeroware_: fragezeichentaste prellt.
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> wie deaktivier ich nochmal über die konsole die lupe im anmeldebildschirm?
<stefan_> ich habe das programm mit dem .dep installiert finde es aber nicht?
<stefan_> und laut software center müsste es installiert sein
<bauruine> stefan_, # The software will be installed under /usr/google/appinventor-setup. 
<zeroware_> Jop würd ich auch sagen.
<brot> Blindie: moment, ich schau im backlog
<Blindie> danke
<Blindie> bei mir ist die anzeige in der lupe nämlich kaputt
<stefan_> okay habs gefunden aber wie starte ich es jetzt?
<brot> [09:35:33] <bullgard> Blindie: Hilft im Terminal 'killall magnifier'?
<Blindie> ne
<Blindie> dadraufhin zeig er im terminal nur > an
<brot> Blindie: letzesmal gings
<brot> du musst die ' weglassen
<brot> vorne und hinten
<Blindie> menno
<Blindie> "heul"
<brot> hm
<brot> Blindie: du kannst auch mal probiern strg+alt+esc zu drücken
<Blindie> ok
<brot> und dann auf das magnifier fenster drauf
<brot> klicken
<brot> ka obn das grad geht, aber das killt normalerweise das aktuelle fenster
<Blindie> da passiert garnichts
<brot> gna.
<Blindie> müsste da nicht irgendwo sowas im autostart steen
<brot> Blindie: du könntest halt mal mit "ps aux" schaun ob grad n prozess läuft der nach lupe klingt.
<Blindie> geht doch garnicht beim anmeldebildschirm oder?
<k1l> strg+alt+f1 und dann den prozess killen.
<jeNova-> Hallo, ist hier jemand der mit vllt. grad mal bei einem kleinen Problem helfen könnte?^^
<Hanmac> welcher art von problem?
<bullgard> jeNova-: Bitte stelle ein konkrete Frage.
<jeNova-> Also folgendes: Ich hab mir unter Ubuntu jetzt Xammp installiert, das funktioniert auch, nun möchte ich allerdings Joomla installieren, dazu muss ich das in den Xammp ordner kopieren. Problem ist nur der Xammp Ordner befindet sich im "Dateisystem" und dort kann ich weder Daten kopieren, noch ändern. Wie krieg ich das hin das dass funktioniert?^^
<jeNova-> Wär super wenn mir da eventuell jemand helfen könnte da ich dringend mit Joomla arbeiten muss :/
<k1l> jeNova-: warum nutzt du den das crappy xammp und nicht die pakete aus den quellen?
<jeNova-> Weil wir das in der Schule auch benutzen und das einfach zu installieren ist
 * LetoThe2nd empfiehlt dann auch das OS aus der schule zu nutzen.+
<jeNova-> ^^
<LetoThe2nd> jeNova-: vielleicht solltest du mal so absolute grundlagen wie "rechte" lernen?
<LetoThe2nd> jeNova-: und "paketverwaltung"
<jeNova-> Gibts da nützliche Anleitungen? 
<k1l> ,einsteiger? jeNova- 
<LetoThe2nd> ,rechte? jeNova- 
<shetlandpony> jeNova-, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<shetlandpony> jeNova-, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jeNova-> Achso, auf der Seite war ich über google schon
<jeNova-> Aber irgendwie komm ich damit trotzdem nicht so wirklich weiter
<k1l> ,fn? jeNova- 
<shetlandpony> jeNova-: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<LetoThe2nd> jeNova-: woraus sich folgern lässt dass du sie a) entweder nicht gelesen oder b) nicht verstanden hast. was darfs sein?
<k1l> jeNova-: und wenn du nur mal fix was cooles benutzen willst dann bleibe bitte bei win. man muss sich schon etwas zeit nehmen um sich in ein neues OS einzuarbeiten
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ich lass lieber dich... sonst ist meine feierabendlaune hin :P
<Hanmac1> achso . shetland ist ein bot, ich hab mich schon gewundert wer mich gestern zuspammt .. :P
<jeNova-> Denke es mangelt eher am verstehen
<jeNova-> Und das ist mir klar k1l
<jeNova-> Dazu bin ich ja auch gerne bereit, allerdings ist das (da das doch recht kompliziert ist) nicht ganz so einfach und zeitaufwändig, was an sich ja in ordnung ist, allerdings muss ich morgen mit nem wichtigen Projekt fertig sein wozu ich Joomla brauche, es wäre daher sehr nett wenn mir vllt. jemand einfach kurz sagen könnte wie ich es hinkriege die Rechte so zu verteilen das ich im besagten Ordner die Daten reinkopieren kann
<k1l> jeNova-: der erste fehler war es schonmal unter / zu installieren
<jeNova-> musste man laut anleitung so.
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: kaffee? donuts? oder was härteres?
<jeNova-> \opt\lammp
<LetoThe2nd> ,away? Sita|drunk 
<shetlandpony> Sita|drunk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Zeroware> JeNova, "gksudo nautilus"  ausführen dann gehts.
<Sita|drunk> jaja LetoThe2nd
 * LetoThe2nd kickt Zeroware 
<k1l> Zeroware: omg, noch so eine scheissidee
<LetoThe2nd> Zeroware: wer solchen mist als suppoprtvorschlag an offensichtliche n00bs verteilt, gehört getreten, und nicht zu knapp.
<jeNova-> uhm
<jeNova-> was hab ich da dann bitte grade getan?
<jeNova-> :E
<LetoThe2nd> Sita|drunk: na, wenn du's schon weisst - halt dich doch bitte dran.
<LetoThe2nd> jeNova-: ganz im ernst: mir persönlich ist das "dringend" in der frage völlig egal. lerns richtig, oder vergiss es, setz dich an nen windows rechner und machs wie in der schule gelernt
<jeNova-> mal ganz nebenbei was genau bewirkt "gksudo nautilus" ?
<LetoThe2nd> jeNova-: weil dir jetzt hier 5 befehle vor die nase zu knallen, die du dann abtippst, ist so in etwa das kontraproduktiveste der welt.
<LetoThe2nd> jeNova-: das bewirkt völligen, ofortigen supportstop.
<jeNova-> ist mir klar das es sinnvoller ist das richtig zu lernen, dazu bin ich ja auch gerne bereit, aber wie gesagt drängt grade die zeit
<k1l> jeNova-: der befehl von ihm startet den filemanager als root. das problem daran ist, dass man sich noch mehr rechte-probleme einhandelt und ne menge kaputt macht als kollateralschaden
<jeNova-> supportstop? inwiefern?
<LetoThe2nd> jeNova-: und beeist, dass du noch nichteinmal grundlegenstes wissen über linux hast.
<serenity> Gib einem Hungrigen was zu essen und er ist satt, lehre ihm Fischen und er wird nie wieder Hunger leiden. 
<serenity> Du musst verstehen was du tust und nicht nur abtippen
<Sita|drunk> LetoThe2nd: hat doch damit nichts zu tun. ich weiss nicht was dich das interessiert. ich würde hier ja nichtmal reden wenn du mich nicht so blöd anmachen würden wegen so nem scheiss
<jeNova-> habe ich auch nicht, hab mir zwar schon einiges angeguckt und auch einiges "gelern" jetzt aber viel nicht, nein
<Zeroware> Joar da hatter recht^^
<LetoThe2nd> Sita|drunk: welcome to my ignore list.
<Sita|drunk> da bin ich gut aufgehoben
<Sita> meine fresse. echt mal
<jeNova-> ok ich guck mir das jetzt alles nochmal in ruhe an und wenn ichs bis 9 nich hinkrieg setz ich mich irgendwo an nen win rechner und machs da
<LetoThe2nd> jeNova-: schon deine nerven und setz dich gleich an windows...
<jeNova-> aber was mich grad viel mehr beeunruhigt, gibts ne möglichkeit was auch immer durch "gksudo nautilus" entstanden ist rückgängig zu machen?
<jeNova-> ^^
<jeNova-> nein, sonst gehts ja nie
<k1l> jeNova-: du solltest als erstes verstehen, dass man nicht wie bei win einfach irgendwas irgendwo runterläd, sondern die paketverwaltung nutzt. sonst kann man gleich wieder win nutzen
<jeNova-> das ist mir schon klar mittlerweile^^
<jeNova-> also wenn ich jetzt einfach den durch "gksudo nautilus" geöffneten ordner "root" schließe bleiben da keine "folgeschäden" von, oder?
<k1l> mach den einfach zu
<jeNova-> alles klar
<k1l> jeNova-: und dann willst du mal die paketverwaltung nutzen und einen apache isntallieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache (lies dir mal die erste hinweisbox durch, dann weisst du warum wir so reagieren)
<ubuntuuuu> hai, bin mit Live cd drin, und möchte schnell mein system mounten sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt und ich seh meine system partition immernoch nicht - was mach ich falsch?
<jeNova-> @k1l ich werd das jetzt erstmal mit der rechtevergabe und xammp versuchen, auch wenn das vllt. die schlechtere methode ist für die arbeit mit joomla eben wird das gehen
<AndreR_> hallo
<AndreR_> kann mir mal wer sagen, warum evolution mein profil nicht mehr findet?
<AndreR_> ich habe den rechner platt gemacht und anschließend den ordner .evolution wieder in mein benutzerverzeichnis kopiert
<AndreR_> warum findet er das alte profil trotzdem nicht?
<jokrebel> .oO( weil anscheinend Teile davon _nicht_ in Deinem ~/.evolution gespeichert war? )
<AndreR_> aha... wo sollen die sonst gelegen habe?
<tm> AndreR_: z. b. im verzeichnis ~/.gconf/apps/evolution
<AndreR_> tm: ne, den habe ich eindeutig nicht mitgesichert
<Rochvellon> hm, ab und an startet ubuntu nicht. vermutlich hängt das mit dem dualcore zusammen, den ich letztens verbaut hatte, denn seitdem ich den drinnen habe, ist es mir jetzt 2x aufgefallen, dass er beim bootsplash hängen bleibt. nach strg + alt + entf fährt der rechner dann auch sauber hoch. any hints?
<bullgard4> Rochvellon: Für solche Zwecke guckt man in dmesg.
<Rochvellon> hm, ist dmesg der letzte log und dmes.0 der log vom vorletzten start?
<Fuchs> das waere sonst auch ein Befehl, nicht eine Datei 
<Fuchs> aber imo der falsche Ort dafuer, da musst Du schon Glueck haben, dass das da drin ist
<Rochvellon> auf dem ersten blick fehlt im log, wo es beim starten des systems hängen bliebe: [   30.016618] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).
<Fuchs> Rochvellon: Du koenntest natuerlich auch mal den splash ausknipsen zum Nachschauen
<Fuchs> Rochvellon: eine gute Moeglichkeit ist die, dass da ein fsck laeuft, das Du nicht mitbekommst
<Rochvellon> jo, auch schon überlegt, Fuchs
<Fuchs> es gaebe aber sonst ein boot log, das zu lesen duerfte am vernuenftigsten sein
<Rochvellon> (Nothing has been logged yet.) xD
<Rochvellon> so, bin erstmal weg
<yannick> Tach Leute, kann ich die "Bildschirmeinstellungen" komplett zurücksetzen, sodass sich die Auflösung nicht mehr ändert, sobald ein Beamer angeschlossen wird?
<yannick> Oder kann ich irgendwie die Checkbox "Bildschirme spiegeln" anhaken, obwohl kein 2. Bildschirm angeschlossen ist?
<dreamon> yannick, da gibts ein super tool.. 
<dreamon> ich hab das auf einen Hotkey gelegt.. anstecken Tastenkombi drücken.. und da.. bildschirm abhängen tastenkombi drücken alles wieder normal.
<dreamon> muß nur rausfinden.. wie das teil hieß.. mom suche.
<dreamon> yannick, disper -d auto -e
<dreamon> yannick, disper heißt das Programm.. Obigen Befehl auf Tastenkombi legen.. wo du disper zum download findest, weiß ich im moment nicht
<blabla_> hallo
<blabla_> wenn man strg+alt+f1 maht
<blabla_> macht*, wie komme ich da wieder raus?
<Fuchs> CTRL+ALT+F7
<blabla_> danke
<Fuchs> je nach dem, wo der X Server laeuft, auch F8 oder Fn, wobei n eine Ganzzahl ist. 
<Rochvellon> Fuchs: schaust mal bitte auf http://rochs.pastebin.com/R9y1d7mq ? ist das so in ordnung?
<serenity> fuchs hat gerade keine Zeit
<Rochvellon> oh, leistet sich fuchs jetzt einen privatsekretär? ;)
<serenity> ich bin halt nur sehr gut unterrichtet
<serenity> aber ja :)
<Rochvellon> :)
<russell1> warum werden mir nur zwei ram-module mit jeweils 512 MiB angezeigt, aber als Gesamtgröße 2007MiB: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399437/ ? 
<Rochvellon> russell1: ich vermute, dass der hersteller bockmist geschrieben hat und lshw nur diese daten ausliest, während das system an sich nicht diese werte verwendet
<Rochvellon> ich hatte das mit 2 1 gb-riegeln. im bios wurden nur 1 gb angezeigt, während das system diese korrekterweise mit 2 gb nutzte
<russell1> Rochvellon:  ok und wie kann ich rausfinden was genau das für module sind?
<zooee> russell1: im Zweifelsfalle: Aufmachen und nachsehen. 
<Rochvellon> jop
<russell1> zooee: hmm ok, wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrigbleiben
<bullpup> hi
<bullpup> weiß jemand wie ich 2.6.37 kernel mit PAE installiere? (ubuntu 10.10)
<bekks> Du willst einen rc kernel installieren?
<bekks> Aktivier halt PAE.
<bullpup> ahm 
<bullpup> was heißt hier "aktivier"
<bullpup> dazu muss man doch kernel kompilieren
<bekks> Ja klar. Muss man bei einem RC Kernel sowieso
<bullpup> gibt aber keinen ubuntu 2.6.37 kernel für 10.10
<bekks> Deswegen musst du den ja auch selbst bauen ;)
<koegs> 21:18 < fn'bekks> Ja klar. Muss man bei einem RC Kernel sowieso 
<Frickelpit> der ist ja auch noch nicht fertig
<bullpup> es gibt 2.6.37 aber ohne PAE
<bullpup> gibts da irgendwo eine anleitung?
<bekks> Warum willst du das eigentlich machen?
<bullpup> ahm ich brauche 2.6.37 weil sonst meine soundkarte nich ttut
<bekks> Welche Soundkarte genau denn?
<bullpup> HDA-Intel mit realtek ALC662
<bullpup> vielleicht gehts auch mit 2.6.36 habe ich noch nicht getestet, mit 2.6.35 gehts jedenfalls nicht
<bullpup> und weil ich 32bit system habe, brauche ich PAE
<bekks> Warum brauchst Du PAE?
<bullpup> ich habe 4 GB ram davon werden nur 2.8GB erkannt
<bunter_baum> ich habe nen Ordner mit rm -r bla gelöscht. War aber verkehrt, wie finde ich den wieder?
<Fuchs> bunter_baum: nicht
<Fuchs> bunter_baum: der ist weg
<bekks> bunter_baum: In deinem Backup.
<serenity> scheint nicht die Antwort zu sein die er hören wollte ;)
<Dave82> hallöchen alle zusammen
<Dave82> wie schaff ich es ubuntu zu installieren, wenn ich nur ne bluetooth tastatur und maus habe? 
<LetoThe2nd> Dave82: vermutlich gar nicht?
<Dave82> na super :(
<Dave82> das ist ja sch.... bei Suse funzt es, aber suse ist mist
<LetoThe2nd> Dave82: kann keiner was dafür, dass du keine richtige maus/tastatur hast :P
<ppq> Dave82: normalerweise lassen die sich auch im usb-hid modus betreiben. stöpsel sie man aus und wieder an, nachdem der installer gestartet hat
<Dave82> ahhh supi, danke dir. das probier ich doch gleich ma aus! :D
<Dave82> dankeschön
<k1l> werden die bei nem live system nicht erkannt? von dort könnte man ja installieren
<Dave82> ich werds nochma probieren! lad mir grad die aktuelle Kunbuntu DVD
<jokrebel> gn8
<Dave82> also dann gn8 @all
<bullgard4> In welchem Verzeichnis speichert Evolution die empfangenen E-Mails?
<Rochvellon> ist das http://rochs.pastebin.com/R9y1d7mq normal?
<Rochvellon> bullgard4: schau mal in ~/.evolution/mail
<russell1> hi, woran kann es liegen, wenn mein pc zb manchmal beim anschauen von videos total langsam wird und die maus extrem ruckelt/hängt?
<Rochvellon> russell1: vermutlich ist die cpu voll ausgelastet
<russell1> Rochvellon: wie kann ich das am besten überprüfen? und das liegt eher an der cpu als am arbeitsspeicher?
<Rochvellon> russell1: es kann auch am arbeitsspeicher liegen. wenn nun beispielsweise der ram zu klein ist und viele daten dann nach swap geschaufelt werden müssen, kann u.u. das system auch in die knie gehen
<Rochvellon> ob es beispielsweise die cpu ist, kann dir beispielsweise top auf der konsole oder der systemmonitor unter system/systemverwaltung sagen
<bullgard4> Rochvellon: Gefunden! --  Danke!
<Rochvellon> hm, hat jemand erfahrung mit pae? was habe ich bei 10.4 zu beachten? linux-generic-pae ist installiert und cpu unterstützt pae
<Rochvellon> iwie finde ich nur für alte ubuntus infos darüber
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Ich hab PAE installiert
<dreamon> 4GB adressierung geht hier
<bekks> Man muss den PAE kernel auch booten.
<k1l> Rochvellon: auf was wartest du denn jetzt? dass aus dem rechner ne rakete wird? :)
<Rochvellon> nee, k1l, ob ich da noch etwas zu beachten habe, nicht dass das dann mehr funktioniert xD
<k1l> nö, beim booten den auswählen und ab dafür
<Rochvellon> oki
<georg_> Hallo guten Abend
<georg_> Weis jemand wie man eine HDAudio Soundkarte in ubuntu10.04 zum laufen bringt?
<georg_> Hat jemand evebntuell einen Tipp zu HDAudio bei ubuntu10.04?
<ppq> ,hda intel? georg_
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber hda intel
<ppq> grunz
<ppq> georg_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA
<georg_> danke
<georg_> ja es ist intel HDAudio 
<georg_> im Windows hatte ich damals den 5.1 Treiber gehabt.
<georg_> Ich hatte ja vor mein Headset anzuschließen, und dass sollte automatisch erkannt werden.
<georg_> ich danke Euch für den Hinweis.
<ppq> das mit der automatischen erkennung klappt leider nicht immer. soweit ich weiß, kann man da dann nicht viel machen, aber lies dir nochmal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme durch, vielleicht ja doch was..
<georg_> gucke mal im wiki nach, danke.
<georg_> mmmh, ja nur im Moment habe ich pulseaudio am laufen.
<georg_> es wird aber alsa verlangt...
<georg_> ich hatte meine Ubuntu version 9.10 auf ubuntu 10.04 upgegradet.
<georg_> per Softwarecenter
<georg_> Jo 
<georg_> in den wiki stehts drinn
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-17
<hidiho> hi habe das problem ubuntu zu installieren  auf meinem aus r2h 
<k1l> ,fn? hidiho 
<shetlandpony> hidiho: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<hidiho> habe die iso geladen und durch einen ecternes laufwerk versucht zu installieren
<k1l> hidiho: und der r2h ist ja kein normaler pc. aber da hatten wir doch gestern shcon einige hinweise gefunden.
<k1l> hidiho: ja versuch mal nen pxe boot. wie in dem howto von gestern abend erwähnt
<hidiho> ja nun wollt eich ja es drauf installieren
<hidiho> wie geht das
<hidiho> pxe.boot
<hidiho> also ich sag erstmal wie weit ich bin  ich drücke auf installieren und da kommt das ubuntu zeichen mit so püncken  
<hidiho> also ob es ladet
<hidiho> dann aber stop es 
<hidiho> habe diesmal pfeiltaste gedrück und da st ganz unten btusb_send_frame usw
<k1l> hidiho: http://blog.futuregeek.de/2007/11/16/ubuntu-gutsy-on-my-asus-r2h/  das ist aber mit einem gutsy gewesen. ich weiss nicht wie das mit aktuellen releases aussieht
<k1l> pxe boot informationen bekommst du im wiki
<hidiho> das ist doch von 2007
<k1l> hidiho: von wann ist dein gerät nochmal? :)
<hidiho> von nem monat
<hidiho> kann ich net von cd installierne
<hidiho> weis auch net mehr welche datei ich runtergeladen habe alternate oder destop
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation  da schauen
<hidiho> gibts keine leichtere methode
<hidiho> man braucht nen server
<hidiho> ich bin ein amateur
<hidiho> allgemein 
<k1l> k.a. wenn die installation per cd/usb-stick nicht geht dann bleibt da nicht mehr viel übrig
<hidiho> wie geht das mit usb
<hidiho> und welche version muss ich runterladen  alternate destop oder
<k1l> hidiho: pass auf, das ist kein ding, was du mal eben installieren kannst. die hardware ist schon sehr speziell.
<hidiho> was soll schon speziell sein ist wie ein netbook nur mit mehr aussttatung
<k1l> und da du nichtmal das howto von letzten gelesen hast, solltest du es eh lassen. weil bei so wenig motivation und engagement nutz einfach das win, was dabei war und gut ist
<hidiho> kann man in windows  ubuntu instgallieren
<hidiho> be gesehen
<hidiho> habe das in youtube gesehen
<k1l> also entweder mit wubi, wovon aber definitiv abgeraten wird. oder per virtualisierung. und das kann dein gerät nicht
<hidiho> mhh dann wird das wohl nichts mit linux
<k1l> es wird schon was, aber das ist halt nichts, was man mal eben isntalliert. 
<hidiho> ich habe seit 3 stunden angefangen erstmal windows neu drauf zu setzen und ne extra partition zu erstellen wür linux
<hidiho> nun hängt es  voll de rbeschiss
<eix_> hidiho: ist das so ne embedded-kiste, kollege hat so ein Teil: hat auf nem anderen Rechner ne compact flash bespielt, und sie dann da eingebaut.  dann lief es
<Fusskrank> gn8
<pog> moin
<TheInfinity> ,bot? gschwepp
<shetlandpony> gschwepp: ich bin ein bot ;p
<bullgard4> In welchem Kanal kann ich nachfragen, warum mir die Aktualisierungsverwaltung meldet: "Herunterladen der Paketdateien fehlgeschlagen. Überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung. Details: Failed to fetch http://download..." Meine Internetverbindung funktioniert aber. Ich habe sie überürüft.
<Fussel> bullgard4, umts?
<Fussel> ich glaub das problem hab ich auch, selber anbieter
<Fussel> huch, nu steht bei mir mal vodafone, dolle wurst
<bullgard4> Fussel: Nein. ADSL.
<Fussel> hm, ich dacht das hätt was mit dem umts zu tun
<pog> bullgard4: mach mal apt-get update auf der comdline
<pog> ich hatte mal das Problem, dass wohl eine Interneverbindung da war, aber die Nameserver war falsch, das nur ping ing, und ein http nicht. Namensaufloesung ging.
<pog> meiner Meinung nach sollte apt deb http:// gehen, sobals das auch im Browser geht. 
<pog> ich wuerde mal versuchen explizit einen anderen Nameserver anzugeben. 
<Fussel> bullgard4, sind das bei dir auch nur einzelne files, oder das komplette update?
<breaker313> moinsen
<breaker313> ich würde gerne über die bash einem anderen user der entweder gnome oder kde als desktop nutzt eine message auf den screen zaubern... wie geht das?
<jokrebel> hi
<LetoThe2nd> breaker313: vermutlicherweise ist das buzzwork notify - ist aber eher geraten.
<jokrebel> breaker313: Stichwort: XMessage
<LetoThe2nd> breaker313: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benachrichtigungsdienst hier mal als einstieg, von da aus halt weiterhanglen.
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: interessant. :-) nicht hübsch, aber effizient.
<breaker313> danke ich schau mal
<breaker313> @LetoThe2nd: Ich habe gerade nach der Anleitung auf Deiner genannten Seite vorzugehen ...
<breaker313> Ist es evtl. ein Problem das ich per NXClient auf der Zielmaschine bin
<breaker313> und daher die Nachricht nicht sehen kann die ich parallel per ssh erzeiugt habe?
<breaker313> sry, für die Typos... dicke Finger
<LetoThe2nd> breaker313: mehr als nur möglich.
<breaker313> ok, danke
<Deem> es gab dochmal eine möglich mit apt-get eine liste zu erstellen, mit der man dann nach einer neuinstallation seines rechners ganz einfach wieder alle pakete installieren konnte, die darauf liefen. allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr, wie das ging. jemand ne idee?
<koegs> steht im wiki :)
<Deem> koegs: unter apt-get?
<Deem> ok. habs. danke :D
<koegs> ok, leider hier unter shitty wlan, deswegen konnte ich nicht schneller den link liefern :)
<Henso> wie finde ich heraus, was meine festplatte so voll macht?
<koegs> du oder baobab
<breaker313> @LetoThe2nd: das liegt tatsächlich am NX Client
<breaker313> wenn ich per NXClient in der Bash notify-send "Test" "Nachricht" eingebe, erscheint es, 
<breaker313> wenn ich es via ssh auf der Zielmaschine mache erscheint nix im NXClient
<Hagbardceline> Henso anwendungen -> Zubehör -> Festplatten Belegung Analysieren 
<Henso> Hagbardceline: ich benutze kde. hab gerade schon filelight installiert
<Henso> Hagbardceline: gibt es keinen befehl der mir direkt zeigt, was am meisten platz raubt?
<Hagbardceline> Henso überlege gerade ^^
<k1l> ,baobab? Henso 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber baobab
<LetoThe2nd> Henso: nur über baobab und konsorten - weil wie soll denn so ein befehl erraten ob du nun ordner, files oder sonstwas meinst?
<k1l> ,festplattenbelegung? Henso 
<shetlandpony> Henso, Festplattenbelegung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenbelegung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> Henso: alternativ mit du und sort arbeiten.
<Hagbardceline> du -h und vielleicht mit einen sort ???
<Henso> wie gesagt, filelight habe ich installiert, aber der rödelt sich gerade nen wolf
<k1l> Henso: der muss ja auch erstmal scannen......
<Henso> ok er ist fertig, nur leider werde ich daraus nicht richitg schlau
<Henso> wie zeigt dolphin eigentlich nicht an, was ein ordner verbraucht. da steht immer nur der gesamte verbrauch der ganzen platte?
<Henso> ahh i see
<k1l> geh doch mal in die eigenschaften des ordners
<k1l> und sry, aber was verstehst du an der ausgabe von filelight nicht?
<Henso> k1l: bei filelight. ok jetzt beim 2. mal angucken leuchtet es ein
<Henso> danke für die hilfe :)
<kraut> moin
<bullgard4> pog: '~$ sudo apt-get update' hat funktioniert. Ich mußte es aber dreimal anwenden. (Und ich bin nicht sicher, ob die Maintainer des Repositoriums in der Zwischenzeit an meinem fehlenden Paket gewerkelt haben.) In der Zwischenzeit sah ich eine Meldung, daß mein (beanstandetes) Paket doppelt angefordert worden sei.  --  Eine solche Situation habe ixh bisher noch nicht erlebt.
<pog> bullgard4: komisch...
<Fusskrank> mahlzeit
<breaker313> ja, ist fast soweit ;)
<dabru> hallo zusammen. beim booten erscheint plötzlich folgende zeile: Ubuntu 10.04.1 daniel-laptop tty // daniel-laptop login: /// warrte ich ca. 20 sekunden bottet das system weiter, funktioniert dann einwandfrei. wie kriege ich das weg?
<yesiam> hallo, kann ich ein programm ohne rootrechte nur für mich aus den repos installieren?
<Frickelpit> yesiam: nein, denn zum installieren aus den repos brauchst du root
<yesiam> das ist blöd. und wie könnte ich es, ohne repos machen, falls das geht?
<_moep_> gar nicht
<yesiam> mist
<_moep_> du brauchst immer root um irgendwas zu installieren
<_moep_> du kannst zwar was selbst ggf compilen
<_moep_> aber wozu?
<_moep_> am ende fehlen dir u.U. nen paar libs und es geht dann auch nicht weiter
<yesiam> weil ich keine rootrechte hab, aber gerne irssi laufen lassen würde ;)
<LetoThe2nd> yesiam: dann frag nett deinen root - wird schon gründe haben warum du das nicht bist.
<_moep_> du hast auf deinem laptop keine rootrechte?
<yesiam> ich hatte gehofft, es ginge, wenn man es nicht systemweit machen wollte
<yesiam> geht nicht um meinen laptop
<dabru> hallo - ich habe folgendes problem: beim booten erscheinen die zeilen ///Ubuntu 10.04.1 daniel-laptop tty // daniel-laptop login: /// eine eingabe hilft nicht. ich muss ca. 30 sekunden warten, bis der bootvorgang fortgesetzt wird. wie kriege ich das weg?
<Deem> ,geduld? dabru 
<shetlandpony> dabru: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<_moep_> dabru: wäre mal interessant wegen _was_ du warten musst
<bullgard4> dabru: ich fürchte, das kriegst Du nicht weg. Die ersten Zeilen sollen Dir als Benutzer die optische Rückmeldung geben, daß der Computer auf Deine Befehle reagiert hat.
<bullgard4> dabru: In den 30 s arbeitet der Computer intern weiter. (Bei Windows sind diese Pausen meist viel länger.)
<Deem> man könnte quiet und splash in grub aktivieren. dann sollte das eigentlich mit einem bootsplash verdeckt werden
<Deem> dabru: kannst du mal den inhalt von deiner menu.lst nopasten?
<Frickelpit> Deem: das kommt nach dem bootsplash
<Frickelpit> man könnte mal in die logs schauen, warum der xserver so eine pause macht
<Deem> o_O nach dem bootsplash kommt doch direkt der gdm?
<Deem> bzw sollte
<dabru> oohou: viele antworten, vielen dank. moment bitte, ich schau mir mal alles durch ..
<bullgard4> "plug-in  --  a small software program that is attached to a larger application to provide additional functionality." Welcher Applikation ist das DEB-Programmpaket google-talkplugin 1.7.1.0-1 zugeordnet? dem Firefox oder dem Pidgin?
<Deem> bullgard4: ppa?
<bullgard4> google-talkplugin 1.7.1.0-1  ist kein PPA.
<dabru> Deem: wo finde ich menu.lst?
<Fuchs> dabru: bei Grub1 (alte Ubuntuversionen) in /boot/grub/, bei neuen Versionen: gar nicht mehr. 
<dabru> Fuchs: verstehe deine antwort nicht ganz. habe ja 10.04 installiert, das ist dochkein alte version. auf meinem zweiten lapto (ein acer 10.6 zoll) kommen diese zeile auch ncht
<bullgard4> dabru: Er meinte, Grub1 ist die alte Version des Programms Grub. Also: "Wenn Du die alte Version des Programms Grub benutzt..."
<knittl> ahoi leute. kann ich gpg irgendwie sagen, welcher key der default ist (nicht der erste im ring …)
<Deem> bullgard4: also ich finde bei mir kein paket, dass sich google-talkplugin nennt
<bullgard4> Deem: Mein Maverick-Synaptic listet es auf.
<bullgard4> (als installiert.)
<k1l> bullgard4: muss nen ppa sein: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=google-&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/2avqzw4 | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- google-
<k1l> oder nen deb paket
<Deem> bullgard4: und es ist doch ein ppa! packages.ubuntu.com listet es nicht auf und hier ist es unter ppas zu finden http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntuupdates.org%2Fppas%2F47&ei=vEkLTbbFHorDswbRzZ30DA&usg=AFQjCNGeAxhZW_Xvni2vS_cyhzL5iy4Z7Q&sig2=Yr8NPpjpGW0e64H7HH7gbQ
<shetlandpony> Deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/2ah74f4
<bullgard4> Meinetwegen ist es ein PPA. (Dann habe ich das falsch im Gedächtnis behalten.) Meine Frage bleibt unabhängig davon bestehen.
<Deem> bullgard4: da es ein paa ist, kannst du die infos dazu direkt beim ppa betreuer nachfragen, bzw auf dessen seite oder durch ein aptitude show paketname bzw dpkg ist dessen auch mächtig, wenn du eine .deb datei hast mit dpkg -s paketname oder dpkg -L paketname
<k1l> bullgard4:  http://tinyurl.com/22tlg4h  
<bullgard4> Deem: '~$ aptitude show google-talkplugin' hat geholfen. --  Danke!
<dabru> bullgard4: bei mir ist grub-pc 1.98-ubuntu9 installiert sowie grub-common mit derselben versionsnummer
<bullgard4> dabru: Gib ein in ein Terminal: '~$ locate menu.lst'. Bei mir kommt als Antwort: '/boot/grub/menu.lst'. Bei Dir auch?
<dabru> bullgard4: moment
<Frickelpit> da wird nichts kommen
<Fuchs> 1.98 ist Grub2
<Frickelpit> er hat grub2
<Fuchs> selbst wenn die Datei noch existiert, sie wird ignoriert
<Fuchs> ,grub2? dabru 
<shetlandpony> dabru: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<pog> dabru: grub 2 ist 1.98 und grub 1 ist 0.97 o.ae
<pog> man kann grub1 und 2 nicht parallel installieren, und jetzt ist meines wissens eher der Grub2 standard
<dabru> bullgard4: es kommt /usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples/grub-menu.lst
<pog> grub2, weil er ext4 lesen kann. 
<dabru> Fuchs: habe grub2 installiert
<bullgard4> dabru: Also kannst Du dem Rat von deem nicht Folge leisten.
<Fuchs> dabru: weiss ich doch
<Fuchs> dabru: deswegen habe ich dem Pony gesagt, es solle Dir den passenden Wikiartikel geben
<dabru> Fuchs: ok danke
<pog> na, das Wiki hat so eine riesige grub2 Doku, aber grundsaetzlich kommt man mit wenigen Sachen zurecht.
<pog> dabru: ich kann Dir gerne eine Kurzzusammenfassung geben, wenn Du eine Frage zum Grub hast (denke ich:-)
<pog> allerdings gehe ich in den nachsten 5 Min weg zum essen.
<dabru> bullgard: Deem: meine menu.lst - http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399441/
<biopyte> hat jemand schon erfahrung mit der neuen Lidl-flatrate un dem dazugehörigen internet stick huawei e1550?
<bullgard4> dabru: Das ist nicht Deine.
<jokrebel> ,ot? biopyte
<shetlandpony> biopyte: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<dabru> bullgard4: tschuldige. was ist nicht meine?
<bullgard4> dabru: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399441/ zeigt nicht den Inhalt Deiner Datei menu.lst an.
<Deem> bullgard4: das ist schon seine, allerdings die aus dem example ordner
<Deem> dabru: würdest du bitte den wikiartikel zu grub 2 vom pony lesen? wenn du kein grub1 hast wird dich keine menu.lst der welt glücklich machen
<biopyte> jokrebel, shetlandpony, ok. finde nicht dass ich so OT bin. oder sind SUPPORTchannel was besonderes. bei #ubuntu wäre ich wegen dieser sache nicht anemeckert worden. ob dieser stick mit ubuntu funktioniert ist doch auch generellem interesse.
<dabru> Deem: ok. ich glaub du hast recht. würdest du eventuell eine neuinstallation der grub2, wie sie im wiki beschrieben wird, empfehlen?
<nevchen> biopyte:  shetlandpony  ist ein bot ;)
<jokrebel> biopyte: versuche das UBUNTU in deiner Frage zu untersteichen…
<Deem> ,bot? biopyte 
<shetlandpony> biopyte: ich bin ein bot ;p
<nevchen> biopyte:  und zu dem stick hilft ein blick in die wiki weiter ;)
<nevchen> da der vergleichbare fonic stick wie es aussieht funktioniert, sollte der lidl auch gehen
<nevchen> ich korrigiere: das wiki
<Deem> dabru: ich weiß nicht ob das dein problem lösen kann. wie Frickelpit vorhin sagte könnte es eher ein xserver problem sein, aber davon hab ich zu wenig ahnung, deshalb von mir hier EOS
<nevchen> sonst werd ich gleich gesteinigt
<nevchen> ^^
<sysdef> ,hcl? biopyte 
<shetlandpony> biopyte: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<blueberry> ich habe ein problem. vor kurzer zeit habe ich mir mein panel neu eingerichtet.da mir jedoch das network manager applet fehlte,wurde mir gesagt dass ich das benachrichtigungsfeld benötige. nun sind teile des benachrichtigungsfeld sichtbar, z.b batterieladung, lautstärke aber die verbindung zu einem WLan wird nicht angezeigt. was tun ??
<biopyte> ok
<dabru> Deem: danke. was komisch ist: das problem taucht erst seit kurzer zeit auf, hab ich nicht auf meinem zweitgerät und auch nicht auf allen anderen geräten, die ich betreue. und im forum find ich auch keinen eintrag dazu. mirakulös...
<biopyte> shetlandpony ist aber ein eigenartiger Name für einen Bot.
<bullgard4> dabru: Welche Ubuntu-Version, wo die 30-s-Pause auftaucht?
<dabru> bullgard4: 10.04.1
<bullgard4> dabru: Was meinst Du mit "seit kurzer Zeit" ganu?
<bullgard4> genau
<dabru> bullgard4: seit der letzten grossen aktualisierung
<bullgard4> dabru: Mir fällt gerade der Name eines Analysewerkzeuges dafür nicht ein. --  Moment!
<dabru> bullgard4: Deem: danke für die hilfe. habe mit synaptic grub2 neu installiert: erfolglos. verfolge es weiter ... schöne zeit
<pog> dabru: was ist denn das Grub-Problem?
<Nagi_> Hallo zusammen, ich möchte gerne zwei Anwendungen gleichzeitig starten. Im Terminal funzt das auch mit $ anwendung1 & anwendung2 - Im Hauptmenü funt das leider nicht. Kennt hier jemand einen Trick, wie ich zwei Anwendungen auch über das Hauptmenü starten kann, also ohne shell-script meine ich?!
<pog> es gibt ein programm bootchart http://www.bootchart.org/samples.html, da sieht man glaube ich, wo der REchner Zeit braucht.
<pog> Nagi_: ja, mit einem Script und parms
<pog> bei mir ging es nur ueber ein Script, wo ich die Parameter dann ausfuehrte.
<Nagi_> pog: hm... na okay, dann mache ich das eben mit einem Script. Danke
<pog> ist dann ein allg. script pgmausfuehren "p1;p2"
<pog> vlleicht fnde ich es grad noch.
<bullgard4> Nagi_: Du kannst das mit einem Starter lösen.
<Nagi_> bullgard4: im Starter funzt das kaufmännische & dann? Finde komisch, das es beim Hauptmenü nicht geht
<bullgard4> Nagi_: Ich denke schon. Aber Du meinst sicherlich &&.
<Fuchs> nein, er meint & 
<Fuchs> && waere genau das Gegenteil von dem, was er will 
<Nagi_> bullgard4: && geht im Hauptmenü auch nicht
<Fuchs> und da macht man entweder ein shell alias dafuer, oder ein zweizeiliges bash script
<Fuchs> #!/bin/sh <newline>  Programm1 & Programm2 
<Nagi_> okay, so mache ich es - danke
<pog> pkto script im Gnome-Menu, kann sein, dass 10.x natuerlich auch mehr frisst als 8,04
<y0> hi, habe seit 2 tagen ein großes problem, meine gnome oberfläche hängt sich immer auf (systemmonitor im panel läuft normal weiter) programme lassen sich nur durch alt+f4 schließen maus lässt sich bewegen aber keine reaktion (auch keine "mouseover" animation) kann mir bitte jemand helfen =(
<Hagbardceline> Guten Tag.
<Fuchs> y0: hast Du einen zweiten Rechner in Griffweite? 
<Hagbardceline> Hat jemand unter 10.10 Evolution + Exchange am laufen (fehlerfrei) ?
<Fuchs> y0: wenn ja: installier mal ssh und probier, ob Du auf den Rechner kommst. wenn ja: dmesg und /var/log/messages sind interessant
<Fuchs> y0: alternativ kannst Du auch probieren, ob Du nach  Alt+SysRq+R  via Ctrl+Alt+F1 auf eine Konsole kommst
<Deem> Hagbardceline: du meinst evolution + native unterstützung für exchange? kommt auf die exchange version an
<Hagbardceline> Deem ja genau mit einen Exchanger der Version 2003
<y0_n3t> so bin jetzt aufs netbook umgestiegen,
<y0_n3t> also die panels schmieren immer zuletzt ganz ab, vorher der desktop :/
<y0_n3t> wo sollte ich  schauen /var/... ?
<k1l> y0_n3t: welches ubuntu? welcher kernel? welche graka? welcher treiber? was sagen die logs?
<k1l> var/log/dmesg
<k1l> und messages
<y0_n3t> 10.10 64bit, nvidia 9600gt m, 2.6.35.23-generic
<Fuchs> dann noch bitte via   sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh   einen bug report erstellen
<Fuchs> das kann sehr gut bei nvidia passieren
<dAnjou> wie krieg ich raus, was fürn fs ne platte hat?
<k1l> dAnjou: fdisk -l ?
<y0_n3t> paste.ubuntu.com/544864
<bullgard4> dAnjou: /etc/fstab
<Deem> Hagbardceline: 2003 sollte eigentlich nativ unterstützt werden. ich glaub ab 2007 gehts nicht mehr
<Hagbardceline> Ja genau unter 10.04 ging auch alles supi aber mit der neuen Evolution Version unter 10.10 geht halt nichts mehr. Außer die E-Mails gerade mal abrufen :-/
<dAnjou> k1l: da steht nur "Linux"
<dAnjou> bullgard4: danke sehr
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: die fstab-methode funktioniert halt nur, wenn mans eh schon mal in die fstab eingetragen hat, und noch dzau nicht einfach "auto" hingeschrieben hat...
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: im allgemeinen bist da mit "file -s /dev/lustigepartition" besser dran
<y0_n3t> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/544864/
<dAnjou> so, und jetzt würd ich gern die root partition vergrößern. die is ext4. wie geh ich das am besten an?
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Mittels GParted
<dAnjou> bullgard4: das problem is eher, dass das die root partition is und ich nich weiß, wie ich an die ran komme, wenn die nicht gemountet ist
<dAnjou> is nämlich n server
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: geht nur mit livemedium.
<Frickelpit> live cd?
<Frickelpit> oh
<dAnjou> "oh" trifft's irgendwie :P
<bullgard4> GParted auf einer Live-CD verwenden.
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: oh oder nicht ist egal, ändert nichts an der tatsache ^^
<LetoThe2nd> ausser da war jemand schlau und hat ein lvm gebaut.
<dAnjou> glaub nich -.-"
<LetoThe2nd> tja dann.
<dAnjou> hmm naja, is eigtl. halb so wild. war eh nur ne testumgebung. das produktivsystem steht schon mit mehr als ausreichend platz
<dAnjou> nur weiß ich grad nich, wie ich das erreiche .. aber das is ne andere geschichte und OT
<breaker313> GParted kann auch per Unetbootin auf einen USB Stick gebracht werden 
<Frickelpit> gparted ist aber ein grafisches tool
<breaker313> richtig, und?
<Frickelpit> öhm …
<LetoThe2nd> breaker313: ähm - wenn du wen hast der zu dem server rennen und nen usb-stick ran stöpseln kann, dann kann der auch ne cd einlegen. und wenn da keiner ran kommt, dann ist die aussage wertlos. also was darfs sein? ;-)
<breaker313> mh, stimmt,
<LetoThe2nd> also zumindest ich hab nicht immer nen stick auf reserve an meinen servern stecken.
<dAnjou> der server steht im haus, aber das is ne VM
<breaker313> sry habe nicht die ganze unterhaltung mitbekommen, daher fragte ich mit "..., und?"
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: naja, dann kannst du ja das image einmounten. aber ohne reboot wirds sicher nix.
<dAnjou> das is ok, ich bin grad der einzige nutzer
<Deem_> geht doch :D
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: naja, dann ists doch unkritisch. ubuntu-image runterladen, einmounten, reboot und per remoteoberfläche auf die vm.
<Deem_> so. wie kann ich meinem sata controller sagen, dass er nachdem eine platte mit i/o errors rausgeschmissen wurde, die andere platte die ich danach eingehängt habe wieder erkennt? scheinbar deaktiviert er den controller nach so einem ereignis
<LetoThe2nd> Deem_: i.A. nur im bios, falls das ding plus die platten nicht explizit hotplugfähig sind.
<Deem_> LetoThe2nd: controller ist hotplugfähig. das tritt auch nur auf, wenn eine platte nen I/O Error geschmissen hat
<Deem_> danach schaltet der sich irgendwie ab. nur das dauernde rebooten von dem recovery system ist ein wenig nervig
<el_nappo> Gibt es eine möglichkeit in einem Shell Script, das wenn ich den Script Namen eingegeben habe also (# ./script.sh)  und dann Tab drücke, Dateien in deinem bestimmen Verzeichnis angezeigt werden? 
<LetoThe2nd> Deem_: kay - dann spontan keine ahnug. vielleicht gibts ein passendes herstellertool, aber bei sata ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.
<bullgard4> el_nappo: Ja, die gibt es. Bitte fragen im Kanal #bash
<el_nappo> Danke
<Deem_> LetoThe2nd: ubuntu hat da kein passendes programm, welches den sata controller einfach wieder einschaltet? irgendein runlevel, der zb den controller neu erkennt oder sowas?
<LetoThe2nd> Deem_: rein an bordmitteln würde mit nur das entladen und neuladen des moduls einfallen.
<Deem_> ich kann vermutlich nur module laden/entladen, die gerade nicht von irgendwelchen anderne modulen benutzt werden, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> Deem_: jep.
<osning> hallo! Muss man für jeden user ein eigenes SSH-Schlüsselpaar generieren oder kann man den pub-key einfach beliebig oft kopieren?
<bullgard4> osning: Für jeden Benutzer ein eigenes Schlüsselpaar.
<osning> k Danke. Bin dann mal Schlüssel generieren...
<lars_> auf die Gefahr, das hier auch einige von #kubuntu-de mitlesen.... sorry
<lars_> ich möchte einen DVB T USB Stick installen
<lars_> ein lsusb ergibt: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 13d3:3216 IMC Networks DTV-DVB UDTT 7047-USB 2.0 DVB-T Driver
<lars_> ist damit die karte nun erkannt und nutzbar oder liest das nur den Chip aus?
<LetoThe2nd> lars_: letzteres.
<lars_> ok, also bin ich kein stück weiter, umpf
<manni> sollte man auf einer ssd noch was anders außer /home/ auslagern und den cache vom browser? (Ubuntu 10.10)
<lars_> es handelt sich um eine AzureWave USB
<LetoThe2nd> lars_: du warst doch schon oft genug da. du weisst, dass du ohne konkrete fehlerbeschreibung, fehlermeldungen, was du schon gemacht hast, usw.usf. keinen support kriegen wirst.
<k1l> lars_: hier schonmal reingeschaut? http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=13d3:3216+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<k1l> manni: es gibt doch seit dem eeepc zig anleitungen, wie man die schreibzugriffe auf ner ssd runterschraubt. aber ob das wirklich von nöten ist, ist ne andere frage
<jokrebel> lars_: was erzählt denn die /var/log/messages bezüglich des USB-DVB-T?
<lars_> das tail sagt: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
<Frickelpit> und was sagt dmesg?
<jokrebel> lars_: paste bitte mal die komplette Ausgabe.
<jokrebel> lars_: da müsste nämlich wesentlich mehr erscheinen.
<bolder> hi
<jokrebel> lars_: noch da?
<lars_> ja
<christian> Hi, kann mir jmd sagen wir ich meinen grafikkartenchip auslese?
<Guest61020> Ich würd gerne wissen was die maximale auflösung ist
<lars_> jokrebel: das komplette tail -f /var/log/messages ?
<k1l> lspci oder lsusb
<Fuchs> lspci 
<Fuchs> lspci | grep VGA 
<jokrebel> lars_: Stick abstecken … tail -f /var/log/messages aufrufen ... 3-4mal Enter - 10 Sec. warten - Stick rein und warten, alles was nach den Enter(s) (TM) erscheint bitte pastren.
<jokrebel> -r
<lars_> Dec 17 15:57:30 media kernel: [ 2081.656068] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5
<lars_> Dec 17 15:57:30 media kernel: [ 2081.856911] usb 4-1: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<lars_> das ist alles
<jokrebel> nicht gut
<kr1s> wie find ich denn raus was meine maximale auflösung ist?
<jokrebel> lars_: dann wird vermutlich bei "dmesg | grep DVB" auch nichts ausgegeben, oder?
<Fuchs> kr1s: xrandr  sollte sie theoretisch listen, 
<Fuchs> kr1s: ansontsen sollte /var/log/Xorg.0.log sie listen, 
<lars_> jokrebel: genau
<Fuchs> und wenn da auch nicht:  die Hersteller von Monitor und Graphikkarte wissen es
<jokrebel> lars_: ist aber über usb angeschlossen (nur nochmal zur sicherheit)
<lars_> jokrebel: ja, das schaffe ich so gerade noch ;)
<jokrebel> lars_: und in der ..messages erscheint noch nicht mal: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten#Firmware  ?
<jokrebel> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<lars_> mache eben einen reboot, dann bin ich wieder da
<lars_> nach dem reboot: dmesg | grep DVB
<lars_> [   14.452614] WARNING: You're using an experimental version of the DVB stack. As the driver
<lars_> [   14.683025] dvb-usb: found a 'DTV-DVB UDTT 7047-USB 2.0 DVB-T Driver' in warm state.
<lars_> [   14.683094] dvb-usb: DTV-DVB UDTT 7047-USB 2.0 DVB-T Driver error while loading driver (-19)
<jokrebel> lars_: schon besser … aber sowas lieber in nen Nopaste-Service in Zukunft.
<jokrebel> lars_: schau mal ob linux-firmware und ggf. linux-firmware-nonfree installiert ist/sind.
<lars_> absturz
<lars_> jemand mir was geschrieben?
<jokrebel> lars_: schon besser … aber sowas lieber in nen Nopaste-Service in Zukunft.
<jokrebel> lars_: schau mal ob linux-firmware und ggf. linux-firmware-nonfree installiert ist/sind.
<lars_> jokrebel: beide sind installiert
<jokrebel> lars_: Gnome? dan schau mal - System - Systemverwaltung - Zusätzliche Treiber. 
<lars_> jokrebel: kubuntu, aber ich weis wo ich es finde ;-)
<lars_> jokrebel: ja haben eine grüne lampe: Driver for RTL2831U DVB T und Firmeware für DVB Karten
<jokrebel> lars_: das mit dem Warm state ist ja neu seit reboot, oder? Versuch doch einfach mal nen Scan. Ist ja nur ne WARNING
<lars_> jokrebel: was meinst Du mit scan?
<jokrebel> lars_: na nach Sendern suchen lassen <g>
<tobago> habe virtualbox von oracle installiert (will usb nutzen). kann auch auf einige usb geräte zugreifen (drucker). auf tastatur und mouse ja sowiso... aber meine webcam z.b. geht nicht und usb-stick ist auch grau (disabled). wie kann ich das beheben?
<apollo13> tobago: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB gelesen?
<Deem> tobago: das virtualbox von der oracle seite oder das aus den repos?
<tobago> Deem von der oracle seite.
<tobago> apollo13: ich bin in der vboxusers gruppe.
<Deem> hier das ganze nochmal auf deutsch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Benutzung#USB-Geraete-verwenden
<Deem> und soweit ich das noch weiß, muss man für einen windows wirt nur die guest additions installieren undd ann sollte das funktionieren
<tobago> Deem ist aber ein ubuntu wirt und ein windows gast
<Deem> tobago: sorum meinte ich das ja auch :D
<Deem> windows wirt is ja käse :D
<tobago> Deem windows ist totaler käse ;)
<tobago> nur skype macht unter linux keine spass
 * jokrebel hat keine Probleme mit Skype
<jokrebel> lars_: und?
<lars_> jokrebel: welche software könnte mir TV anzeigen? kaffeine tut es nicht
<jokrebel> lars_: erkennt denn Kaffeine wenigstens Deine Karte?
<lars_> jokrebel: nee eben nicht
<mathz> Wenn ich unter ubuntu meine mac-adresse ändere, kann ich mich anschließend nicht mher mit einem wlan verbinden
<jokrebel> lars_: schau mal das: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils
<mathz> woran liegt das?
<jokrebel> mathz: vielleicht hat Dein Router nen MAC-Filter aktiv?
<mathz> jokrebel: ne.. 
<ppq> mathz: seine mac adresse ändert man ja auch nicht.
<mathz> ppq: muss ich jetzt aber einmal machen
<jokrebel> warum?
<mathz> weil diese mac adresse schon freigeschaltet ist
<mathz> in nem wlan
<ppq> also doch ein mac-filter?
<LetoThe2nd> immer das gleicht.
<mathz> ne... ich probier es gerade an nem netzwerk ohen filter
<ppq> das nicht deins ist? ;)
<jokrebel> mathz: mit 2 mal die selbe MAC wird das nix werden.
<mathz> ppq: doch ist meins
 * LetoThe2nd sieht keinen supportfall.
<jokrebel> mathz: wenn Router und Rechner beide Deine wären hättest Du es nicht nötig die MAC zu verändern IMHO. Oder erkläre plausibel wieso.
<jokrebel> mathz: genau - das hat außerdem null-komma-nix mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<mathz> jokrebel: ich probiere es gerade an nem system aus, wo alles mir gehört
<jokrebel> mathz: das erklärt immer noch nicht das warum (welches sehr illegal riecht - und obendrein immer noch nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun hat)
<mathz> dann halt nicht
<jokrebel> mathz: nicht ohne plausible Erklärung die die vermutete Illegalität entkräftet.
<Deem> jokrebel: gibt es denn irgendeine sinnvolle erklärung, die das entkräften könnte?
<jokrebel> Deem: mir fällt keine ein - aber ich bin ja lernwillig ;-)
<jokrebel> lars_: wie läufts? Erfolge? Neue erkenntnisse? Fehlermedlungen?
<the_alien1> hi ihr. ich habe auf meinem asrock ion 330 die fernbedienung eingerichtet und alles funktionierte wunderbar. bis zum neustart. jetzt geht nichts mehr, auch wenn lirc scheinbar problemlos läuft. irw gibt mir auch keine ausgaben. wo muss ich nachgucken um zu sehen was schiefgeht?
<aaaa1> hi
<aaaa1> kann mir jemand kurz helfen
<jokrebel> ,frag? aaaa1
<shetlandpony> aaaa1: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<aaaa1> okay
<aaaa1> aber es geht eher um hardware
<aaaa1> also ich habe mir eine netzteil gekauft
<aaaa1> und das hat einen 4 poligen cpu stecker
<jokrebel> ,enter? aaaa1
<shetlandpony> aaaa1: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<aaaa1> das mainboard hat aber einen 8 poligen anschluss
<georg> Tach
<aaaa1> kann ich das trotzdem verbinden
<georg> Ich stelle mir schon länger die frage wie man einen router mit zwei Rechnern richtig einrichtret.
<georg> system1 ubuntu10.04
<aaaa1> ich hab einen amd phenom x4 965
<k1l> aaaa1: hardwarefragen passen eher in den offtopic channel: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<georg> system2 windows xp
<k1l> georg: was willst du denn da "richtig" einstellen?
<georg> ah ja , danke k1l
<jokrebel> ?¿?
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm ... weiß jemand, wie ich eine Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG in den master-mode bringe (mit einem anderen Treiber wohl ...), damit ich einen Access-Point erstellen kann?
<georg> @k1l na das die Geschwindigkeit bei beiden rechnern gleich ist.
<georg> portfreigabe usw
<jokrebel> georg: ich hab das nicht verstanden um was es Dir geht.
<k1l> georg: das sollte dein router out of the box machen, aber schau mal in deinem handbuch nach QoS (Quality of Service)
<georg> @jokrebel es geht mir darum, dass beide Rechner die gleiche Internetgeschwindigkeit haben. zurZeit ist der ubunturechner langsamer als der windowsrechner.
<georg> Im Router kann man das einstellen, aber der msi router wird irgendwie nicht suportet oder so.
<jokrebel> georg: gefühlt? gemessen? (wie?) - was genau verstehst Du unter "Internetgeschwindigkeit"?
<georg> messe ich beim Windowsrechner, habe ich ne 16tausender Leitung
<georg> während ich beim ubunturechner eine 10tausender habe
<georg> gemessen jkrebel
<georg> dsl Geschwindigkeitstest von computerbild
<k1l> georg: da spielen so viele faktoren mit rein, dass ich das vernachlässigen würde. dem protokoll ists egal, was da hinten für nen OS dranhängt.
<jokrebel> .oO( vermutet "Messung" mittels Browser-Seite a'la Wieistmeineip.de... )
<georg> sowas ähnliches jokrebel, richtig. Danke K1l
<k1l> jokrebel: bingo
<georg> bingo?
<jokrebel> georg: diese "Messungen" kannst durch die Bank in der Pfeife rauchen oberhalb ner 3000er Leitung.
<georg> nee nee ich spiel kein Bingo
<mgolisch> wlan?
<georg> nein kein wlan
<georg> lan
<mgolisch> hm vermutlich war der server ueberlastet oder so
<georg> @jokrebel welche Messungen kannst Du oberhalb der 3000er empfehlen?
<mgolisch> oder das ding ist einfach fuern arsch
<georg> mgolisch, wenn du einen msirouter fürn Arsch findest, sind wir unterschiedlicher meinung es sei denn Du zeigst mir ne Alternative
<mgolisch> nee meinte diesen speedtest dienst
<georg> achso.
<jokrebel> georg: wenn Du T-Online-Kunde bist - auf der HP den DSL-Manager runterladen und installieren und dann _mehrere_ Downloads von _gut_angebundenen_ Servern starten und im DSL-Manager beobachten.
<georg> T-online? Nee da bin ich mal nicht.
<jokrebel> georg: dann frag Deinen Provider ;-)
<k1l> georg: ich würde es einfach so lassen. es ist den aufwand nicht wert. man hat einfach ein zu große messtolleranz
<mgolisch> das interface laueft aber nicht auf 10mbit oder?
<georg> ja das habe ich gemacht, der sagte mir was von einem Netto und Bruttowert.
<jokrebel> georg: oder meld ne Störung <g> die freuen sich immer über Überprüfungen die Du dann zahlst weil es schon ok ist.
<georg> @jokrebel, danke für den Hinweis
<georg> es gibt also keine bestimmten Pakete in ubuntu, die das steuern könnten?
<mgolisch> die was steuern?
<k1l> georg: ubuntu schonmal gar nicht. es sitzt nur am ende vom wasserschlauch. dein router "könnte" aber dazu musst du mal ins handbuch schauen, wie ich anfangs sagte. und das hier ist kein router-channel :)
<georg> ja stimmt.
<georg> das war offtopic
<mgolisch> du hast sonst im netzwerk keine probleme?
<georg> @mgolisch nicht das ich wüßte
<mgolisch> kk
<georg> wie meinst Du das mgolisch?
<mgolisch> naja gehen lokale netzwerk verbindungen schnelle als das?
<georg> ja
<mgolisch> okay
<georg> Nun gut dann ist ja alles geklärt.
<georg> Danke für Eure Hilfe.
<Susi> hallo
<Susi> gerade ist mein PC ausgegangen, da ich dummerweise an den schalter der steckerleiste gekommen ist
<Susi> und jetzt kommt beim starten von ubuntu immer eine meldung, dass fehler beim einhängen oder so ähnlich aufgetreten sind
<serenity> Susi: das ist normal das er dann ausgeht. Liegt nicht an Ubuntu ;)
<serenity> ok, das ist nicht normal
<Susi> ich hatte zur auswahl, ignorieren und manuell
<jokrebel> Susi: vermutlich kann man da manuell reparieren lassen. Gib die genaue Fehlermeldung preis.
<k1l> Susi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<Susi> wie bekomm ich denn die fehlermeldung jetzt?
<k1l> also mit nem live-medium nen fsck ausführen wäre mal eine möglichkeit
<jokrebel> genau - und die Fehlermeldung hattest Du bereits - wenn Du da schon wieder weg bist ist blöd…
<Susi> dann start ich nochmal neu
<Susi> und schreib sie mir genau auf
<Susi> bis gleich
<jokrebel> gn8
<Oliver1> Guten Abend. Ich habe gerade versucht eine exe ausführbar zu machen. Mir ist nicht klar wo ich meinen Fehler gemacht habe. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399444/
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Zeile 8 lesen.
<bekks> Ist das "zufällig" eine CD?
<Oliver1> ja
<Oliver1> ist ein altes PC-Spiel
<bekks> Dann erklär uns mal, wie man da etwas ändern will...? :P
<bekks> Eine CD ist nicht änderbar.
<Oliver1> wie soll ich denn sonst die Rechte ändern um eine Installation unter Wine vornehmen zu können?
<bekks> Nochmal: eine CD ist NICHT änderbar.
<serenity> die Rechte interessieren da nicht
<Oliver1> das weiß ich
<Oliver1> aber wo liegt sonst der Fehler?
<serenity> wine Setup.exe
<serenity> und dann kommt der Installer
<bekks> Oliver1: Da du das weisst, ist eine _Änderung_ der Rechte also technisch nicht möglich.
<bekks> Siehe serenity.
<Oliver1> hilft eine andere Wine- Version?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> "wine Setup.exe". Du kannst die CD nicht ändern.
<Oliver1> und wie ist es nun möglich das Spiel zu installieren?
<serenity> so wie ich sagte, Oliver1
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<Oliver1> sorry, das verstehe ich nicht... :;-(
<serenity> Oliver1: Vergiss die Rechte, die spielen hier keine Rolle und können auf einer CD nicht geändert werden
<bekks> Statt chmod ... einfach wine Setup.exe eintippen.
<bekks> Und Enter drücken.
<Oliver1> ach sooooo
<Oliver1> ok, ich versuche es, mom
 * serenity will ein Tadddaaaaaaa Geräusch hören
<zeitsofa> Hi bekks. Hast du mal einen Augenblick Zeit für ein Query?
<bekks> *clapclapclap* :)
<bekks> zeitsofa: ja.
<Oliver1> ok, ich habe den Befehl eingegeben. Das Setup lässt sich leider immer noch nicht ausführen. Folgendes hat der Terminal ausgegeben http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399446/
<Oliver1> was habe ich vergessen?
<k1l> Oliver1: was hast du eingegben als befehl?
<Oliver1> wine +x Setup.exe
<k1l> lass mal das +x weg
<Oliver1> ok
<k1l> <bekks> Statt chmod ... einfach "wine Setup.exe" eintippen.
<k1l> (ich habe mal " " eingefügt.)
<bekks> Die dürfen nicht mitgetippt werden :)
<serenity> für den Chmod wäre +x richtig gewesen, aber nicht für wine
<serenity> wine ändert nichts an den Rechten, sondern führt, platt gesprochen, Windows-Anwendungen unter Linux aus
<Oliver1> ok
<Oliver1> ahh, er führt das Setup aus
<serenity> Taaaaaaadaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Oliver1> bin mal gespannt ob ich beim CD- Wechsel Probleme bekomme
<k1l> und die Setup.exe muss auch genauso heissen (groß-kleinschreibung ist da wichtig)
<Oliver1> ok
<Oliver1> vielen Dank!
<serenity> cd-Wechsel ist manchmal hakelig
<serenity> aber da gibt es diverse Threads im Forum
<Oliver1> ich habe beide CDś in verschiedene Laufwerke getan
<serenity> dann klappt es
<Oliver1> beide sind gemountet
<Oliver1> hoffentlich
<serenity> sicher
<Oliver1> habe wieder so viel Lust diesen alten Schinken mal wieder zu spielen
<Oliver1> freue mich den ganzen Tag drauf! ;-)
<serenity> ,appdb?
<shetlandpony> serenity, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Oliver1> da ist es freigegeben
<serenity> das willst du dir auch ansehen, Oliver1. Da wird geschaut wie gut die Spiele unter Wine funktionieren.
<Oliver1> gold glaube ich
<serenity> dann viel Spaß, Oliver1
<Oliver1> jaaaaaaa
<Oliver1> viiiiiiielen Dank!!!!!
<Oliver1> euch noch einen schönen Abend!
<kempo> hallo
<kempo> ich bekomme einen fehler auf meinem ubuntu server: Err http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security/universe Packages
<kempo> er sagt mir das er ganz viele quellen nicht findet
<bekks> Ja, dann ist das so.
<bekks> Funktioniert denn der Netzwerkzugriff nach "draußen" sauber?
<kempo> schon eigentlich ,ja
<kempo> soll ich mal meine sources.list pasten?
<bekks> Nein.
<kempo> also pastebin
<bekks> Erst die Frage beantworten.
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Erst die Frage beantworten.
<kempo> ja funktioniert
<kempo> hab firewall ausgeschaltet und probiert ging trotzdem nicht
<k1l> ,intrepid? kempo 
<shetlandpony> kempo: Die Ubuntu Version 8.10 traegt den Namen "Intrepid Ibex", was uebersetzt "unerschrockener Steinbock" heisst. Die Version ist am 30.10.2008 erschienen und wird bis April 2010 unterstuetzt. Siehe auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Intrepid_Ibex [intrepid ibex]
<kempo> k1l: ja
<k1l> lesen und fehler finden :)
<kempo> kk
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases  hier nochmal grafisch
<kempo> wo finde ich da denn jetzt die richtigen sourcen *duck*
<ppq> kempo: um erstmal wieder klarzukommen: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ppq> kempo: das einfach anstelle von de.archive.ubuntu.com in deine /etc/apt/sources.list eintragen
<ppq> kempo: und bitte bitte auf eine unterstützte version upgraden
<ppq> sonst wirst du bei auftretenden sicherheitslücken keine schützenden updates erhalten
<kempo> ok läuft 
<ppq> kempo: da du den server offenbar lange mit einer version nutzen willst, nimmst du am besten 10.04
<kempo> ppq: das heisst ich muss da alles neu installieren das OS, oder kann ich nen update machen?
<ppq> kempo: du musst erst auf 9.04 updaten, dann auf 9.10, dann auf 10.04. *deutlich* einfacher ist backup+neuinstallation
<kempo> hm 
<kempo> uiui muss ich mal schauen wann ich das mache weil ich dort auf dem server traffic habe
<ppq> du hättest gleich 8.04 nehmen sollen
<kempo> hat mein hoster nich angeboten 
<ppq> dann hättest du direkt auf 10.04 upgraden können
<kempo> ja mal schauen wie ich das realisiere
<ppq> am besten bald :)
<kempo> hm ja
<ppq> kannst ja ne ankündigung machen und das um weihnachten rum kurz durchziehen.
<kempo> hm ja hab soviel zu tun .. :/
<ppq> ein webserver braucht pflege..
<Guschtel> jmd ne Idee wie man den Bug hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/581941 fixed?
<Guschtel> Ich hab auf nem 16kern-system genau dieses problem, statd wird beim booten nicht korrekt gestartet
<bekks> Definiere "nicht korrekt".
<sysdef> weniger kerne nutzen :)
<Guschtel> bekks: naja beim starten krieg ich meldungen "terminated with status 1" "restarting"
<Guschtel> nach Abschluss des bootprozess läufts aber nicht
<bekks> Guckstu logs?
<Guschtel> wenn ich dann service statd restart mache läufts
<bekks> Guckstu logs.
<Guschtel> init: statd main process (1122) terminated with status 1^M
<Guschtel> init: statd main process ended, respawning
<Guschtel> mehr nicht
<maxim_pad> Moin Moin Leute, wie kann ich eigentlich alle Bildschirmeinstellungen zurücksetzen?
<maxim_pad> Oder die Box "Gleicher Bildschirm auf allen Bildschirmen" anhaken, obwohl es deaktivert ist?
<bolder> n8
<Guschtel> ok, hab nen fix wies scheint
<Guschtel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/525154/comments/8
<Guschtel> is wohl tatsächlich ne race condition? Interessant
<maxim_pad> weiß keiner?
<dauerflucher> maxim_pad:$ man xrandr
<icelink> hallo
<icelink> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein sound-theme erstellen kann? die date index.theme, die wohl etwas mit den standardsounds zu tun hat, ist nicht sehr hilfreich
<icelink> unter gnome
<icelink> jetzt erinner ich mich wie ich das damals gemacht habe, ich hab die standardsounds überschrieben... danke
<icelink> ciao
<dAnjou> -.-
<dauerflucher> das ist so allerdings nicht korrekt, aber gut…
<dAnjou> wer brauch schon sounds?
<Guschtel> bis zum nächsten update hälts :)
<kempo> in welchem packet finde ich denn "convert"
<dauerflucher> kempo: imagemagick
<mgolisch> apt-file hilft da
<mgolisch> oder packages.ubuntu.com
<kempo> kk
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-18
<bullgard4> Wo ist die Grenze im Datenbestand zwischen den beiden Paketen language-pack-de und language-pack-de-base?
<KojiroAK> bullgard4: Du kannst dir die installierten Sachen eines Paketen über Synaptic anzeigen lassen. Rechtsklick auf's Paket und dann "Eigenschaften"
<bullgard4> KojiroAK: Dieses Merkmal von Synaptic kenne ich und benutze ich auch des öfteren. Es hilft mir aber nicht bei der Beantwortung der gestellten Frage.
<KojiroAK> bullgard4: language-pack-de beinhaltet nur die Dokumentation. Base die eigentliche Lokalisierung.
 * Wedelwolf is wech bis bald
<Hanmac1> hy ihr, könnt ihr mir bei einer sache mit fstab helfen... ich bekomm das nicht hin in einen ordner einzuhängen der ein " " enthält ....
<Hanmac1> oh ok hat sich geklärt
<wanderer> hallo zusammen!
<RAMZi> kann man bei der erstellung eines persistenten usb sticks auch noch verschlüsselung wählen ?
<RAMZi> bzw wie würde ich meinen usbstick verschlüsselt bekommen ?
<wanderer> in welchem channel/server kann man sich am besten über openarena unterhalten?
<wanderer> @ramzi: habe grad einen stick mit ubuntu 10.10 erstellt
<wanderer> und dort gibt es im gui keine möglichkeit dafür :(
<rumpe1> RAMZi, einfach normal drauf installieren und verschlüsselung beim setup wählen
<jokrebel> hi
<wanderer> wenn man sowas macht wie groß sollte der stick dann sein?
<wanderer> afk
<rumpe1> wanderer, ist doch wurst, solange es draufpasst ... verschlüsselung braucht auch nicht mehr platz als unverschlüsselt
<RAMZi> rumpe1,  du meins von cd nichtauf hdd installieren sondern usb stick auswählen ?
<rumpe1> RAMZi, jop
<RAMZi> danke
<RAMZi> kann die desktop cd jetzt auch ein verschlüsseltes lvm anlegen, oder weiterhin nur die alternate cd ?
<rumpe1> allenfalls würde ich da dann von btrfs als filesystem abstand nehmen, da das bei kleinen datenträgern erst angepasst werden müsste
<wanderer> scho klar abba was ist alltagstauglich?
<rumpe1> ich verschlüssel bisher immer nur home :)
<wanderer> reichen da 8gb
<wanderer> ?
<rumpe1> wanderer, ich hab hier auch ein system mit 4GB (home+root) ... kommt drauf an, was man damit macht
<rumpe1> bzw. was man alles installieren möchte
<wanderer> als ubuntu standard zb
<wanderer> mom hab am tel grad tel-hotline
<rumpe1> muß man vielleicht ab und an den apt-get cache leeren
<wanderer> so bin zurück, also:
<wanderer> ich möchte einen allround-stick haben, mit dem ich kaputte pcs booten kann+#
<wanderer> oder eine sicherung von einem evtl. verseuchten system machen kann (eigene dateien)
<rumpe1> dazu gibts doch schon genug distris (knoppix z.B.)
<wanderer> dafür hab ich mir grad das standard-iso runtergeladen von ubuntu
<wanderer> ja weiss ich , hatte vorher puppy linux probiert (goiles teil!)
<rumpe1> das standard-iso hat eben auch nur die standard-tools dabei... nimm lieber eine darauf spezialisierte distri
<wanderer> wollte aber mehr optionen haben, z.b. bilder betrachten, pdfs lesen, inet surfen
<rumpe1> oder selber bauen :)
<wanderer> und zusätzlich!!!: Werbung für ubuntu! 8-)
<ppq> ,uck? wanderer
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss nichts ueber uck, ich verbinde aber 8 Dinge mit uck. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche uck' zum suchen nach Informationen
<wanderer> damit die leutz, die eh nur surfen usw. machen (alles ohne gaming) von windows weg kommen
<rumpe1> wanderer, bilder, pdfs und inet gehen doch auch von der live-CD aus o.O
<sash_> http://partedmagic.com/ <- there you go (seite wird grad neu gemacht, deswegen schäbig)
<wanderer> jepp genau die hab ich ja genommen.
<hclhcl> Hallo
<wanderer> hatte nur nicht die möglichkeit gesehen, so auch ein arbeitssystem on the fly zu haben (verschlüsselung)
<wanderer> könnte man so denn dann auch einen file-server von usb starten lassen? diese atom-boards haben oft 
<wanderer> nur 4 sata anschlüsse
<wanderer> so könnte man billig einen netten server aufsetzen
<sash_> wanderer: natürlich kann man das
<hclhcl> Ich hätte da ein kleines Problem...... Mein System erkennt zwar meine Netzwerkkarten (lspci) aber sie werden nicht in /dev angezeigt. Weiß jemand woran das liegt?
<wanderer> geilo! vielen vielen Dank schon mal Leute!
<wanderer> werde dann aber wohl besser zwei sticks mir erstellen
<wanderer> einen für datensicherungszeugs (knoppix & co.) und einen für die anderen Sachen
<wanderer> macht mehr sinn wenn ich das hier so lese
<wanderer> soo jetzt erstmal frühstück
<wanderer> bye!
<rumpe1> hclhcl, hmm.. wann braucht man sowas in dev?  (bei mir sind die in /sys/bus/pci/devices oder /sys/class/net/eth* aufgeführt)
<wanderer> mal ne GANZ andere frage: kennt jemand einen channel für die X3 Spieleserie?
<hclhcl> Die Netzwerkkarten werden halt auch nicht mit ifconfig angezeigt und lassen sich auch nicht mit ifup online bringen.
<jokrebel> hclhcl: vielleicht ein Treiberproblem?
<hclhcl> Die Netzwerkkarten werden bei lspci mit richtigem Namen aufgelistet
<dAnjou> das bedeutet gar nichts
<hclhcl> Das Modul für die Netzwerkkarte ist auch geladen. Wo sollte ich sonst noch nachschauen?
<Starsurfer> Huhu Leute, ich kann "Transmission" ja einen Ordner vorgeben, aus dem er die Torrents automatisch hinzufügt. Kann ich dem Program auch irgendwie sagen das er diesen Ordner rekursiv nach Torrent-Dateien durchsuchen soll? (irgendwie ignoriert er bis jetzt alles was dort in Unterordnern liegt :( )
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht.
<bekks> hclhcl: Nur online gebrachte Netzwerkkarten werden mit ifconfig angezeigt. Um ALLE erkannte Netzwerkkarten zu sehen, benutzt man ifconfig -a
<Starsurfer> bzw gibt es n anderes Programm was das kann?
<hclhcl> Bei ifconfig -a werden sie auch angezeit komischerweiße als eth4 eth5...
<hclhcl> statt eth0 und eth1
<bekks> hclhcl: Dann lies bitte man ifconfig, um zu sehen, was der Parameter -a tut.
<bekks> Und komisch ist das nicht, denn eth0 bis eth3 sind scheinbar schonmal irgendwann erkannt worden - die nächsten "freien" Bezeichnungen sind also eth4 und eth5
<jokrebel> und ifup eth0 klappt dann natürlich nicht ;-)
<bekks> So siehts aus.
<hclhcl> Es geht mir darum das die Zählweise nicht wie normal mit eth0 eth1 beginnt sondern erst ab eth5
<hclhcl> obwohl keine eth0-4 vorhanden sind
<bekks> Die Zählweise beginnt normal bei _0_ und nicht bei eins.
<bekks> Warum eth 0 bis sonstwo nicht da sind, habe ich dir erklärt.
<hclhcl> wenn nichts anderes zum erkennen da is, dann kann des doch noch nicht belegt
<bekks> Doch.
<bekks> Habe ich erklärt.
<bekks> Schau Dir mal die Datei - jetzt muss ich raten - /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net oder so an.
<bekks> Wie Du dann sehr schön sehen wirst, sind die Interfaces eth0 bis 4 mit anderen MAC Adressen assoziiert.
<matyy> Hey, ich habe eine externe Festplatte, der Rechner wird von mehreren Leuten benutzt. Wenn ich mich abmelde, während die Platte gemountet ist, und mich mit einem anderen Benutzer wieder anmelde, ist diese zwar noch gemountet, aber ich hab keinen Zugriff darauf. Alle Benutzer sind in plugdev. Ich muss also bei jedem Wechsel die HD erst unmounten, was ziemlich nervig ist, hat jemand ne idee wie ich das ändern kan
<matyy> n=
<bekks> matyy: Entweder über die fstab mounten, oder eben immer wieder remounten.
<ppq> matyy: du könntest sie via fstab mounten, nach /mnt/exthdd oder so bspw
<hclhcl> Nein sind sie eben nicht
<hclhcl> Es stehen direkt eth5 bis eth7 drin und eine eth0 schnittstelle
<hclhcl> wobei
<bekks> Aha, also steht eth0 doch drin.
<hclhcl> Nachdem ich vor 5 minuten mal alles auskommentiert habe und nen neustart gemacht habe schon.
<bekks> Aha.
<hclhcl> Ich dachte mir des erkennts normal wieder
<hclhcl> aber ich glaub ich änder des einfach mal in der udev einstellung um dann sollts wieder gehen
<hclhcl> vielen dank
<matyy> bekks, ppq, danke, aber ne externe festplatte per fstab ist ja auch nich so der bringer
<bekks> Definiere "der Bringer".
<matyy> oder kann er die dann mittlerweile trotzdem automatisch mounten?
<bekks> Die fstab ist der Standardort unter Linux um sowas zu tun.
<bekks> Wie werden denn zB deine / Partition gemounted? Manuell oder automatisch.
<bekks> s/./?/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: ?ie werden denn zB deine / Partition gemounted? Manuell oder automatisch.
<bekks> GNA.
<matyy> Ok, dass macht er komplett automatisch? Kann die Festplatte dann auch jeder Benutzer aushängen?
<matyy> Ich hab die fstab das letzte mal vor drei vier jahren verwendet, sorry ^ ^
<bekks> lies bitte die man page zur fstab und zu mount :)
<matyy> Und damals hatte ich keine externe Festplatte
<bekks> Du verwendest die fstab jeden Tag, wenn du deinen Rechner startest.
<jokrebel> .oO( was ist so schlimm dran wenn die NIC eth4 heißt? )
<bekks> jokrebel: Nichts.
<matyy> Ich hatte gehofft, ich kann einfach irgendwo die Rechte einstellen, weil das ja doch irgendwo n merkwürdiges Verhalten ist.
<matyy> Ok dann fstab
<bekks> Das ist kein merkwürdiges Verhalten.
<matyy> Was ist de rSinn?
<bekks> Der User steckt das Ding ein, und nur dieser User darf das Ding verwenden.
<bekks> Das ist ganz bewusst so gewollt.
<bekks> Und man kann in gnome und kde dem Datenträger auch mitgeben, mit welchen Optionen der gemounted werden soll - da braucht man keine fstab zu.
<matyy> Ok, na dass muss ich jetzt mal wohl so akzeptieren ^ ^ Ich seh zwar keinen Grund warum es nur der Benutzer benutzen darf aber naja
<matyy> die Lösung meiner Eltern war: Jedesmal die Festplatte rausziehen und wieder reinstecken
<matyy> Bis das Dateisystem kaputt war
<bekks> Ja, wenn sie nicht unmounten...
<kibondianer> moin moin, wie kann ich mit "sed" bei gefundener zeile , bestimmte stellen in der zeile ausgeben 
<bekks> Wieso will man das mit sed tun, und nicht mit awk oder cut?
<kibondianer> bekks, eigentlich egal nur kam mir sed in den sinn
<kibondianer> bekks: ich will eigentlich nur meine DSL geschwindigkeit protokollieren.Also die Geschwindigkeit mit der mein MOdem Synchron ist
<fornext> kennt sich wer gut mit Firefox aus? Immer wieder passiert es mir, dass drag&drop in der Lesezeichensymbolleiste nicht mehr geht. Woran liegt das?
<fornext> habe nur das gefunden: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/firefox-lesezeichen-verschieben-geht-nicht/#post-710380
<shetlandpony> fornext's url: http://tinyurl.com/37tqhrq | Firefox-Lesezeichen verschieben geht nicht › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<fornext> ich kann auch z.Z. keine Tabs mehr in der Symbolleiste ablegen.
<julia_> Sers. Hat sich was an den Schriftwarten verändert? Arial ist in OpenOffice nicht mehr auffindbar.
<jokrebel> kibondianer: kannst da nicht einfach per Browser draufschaun?
<bekks> jokrebel: Zum automatischen Protokollieren ist das mühsam :)
<kibondianer> stimmt, aber dann nicht in eine datei schreiben
<kibondianer> da ich das gerne hätte als beweis beim ISP
<Minze> hat der vlc-player vllt. ein file-size limit? wenn ich versuch meine ca80gb sammlung hinzuzufügen crasht das ding :(
<kibondianer> ich mache das schon mitmeiner ext-ip, da ist es einfach
<bekks> matyy: eine Dateigrößenlimitierung hat nichts mit der Gesamtgröße zu tun.
<bekks> Minze: Das ging an Dich.
<bekks> Daher heisst es ja auch passenderweise auf Englisch "file size limit".
<bekks> Und nicht "total files size limit".
<Minze> ok :)
<jokrebel> kibondianer: da langt dann doch auch ein Screeshot vom Browserfenster. Und Dein ISP weiß aus seinem DSLAM diese Werte selber.
<kibondianer> jokrebel.ja aber nur für den einen augenblick.Telekom behauptet das mein anschluss Synchron mit DSL 16.000 läuft,und das angeblich stabil.Tut er aber nicht ich habe geschwindigkeiten von 1000-12000kbs
<kibondianer> also läuft er nicht stabil, schon gar nicht in den richtlinien für dsl 16000
<jokrebel> kibondianer: die Du _wie_ gemessen hast?
<kibondianer> jokrebel.auf wunsch von telekom mit wieisteineip.de
<bekks> Du meinst sicher http://www.wieistmeineip.de/
<kibondianer> ja
<jokrebel> kibondianer: "Messungen" mittels solchen Browsertools sind bei Leitungen jenseits von 2-3M nur mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen. Was hasste Denn für ein Router/Modem?
<kibondianer> problem dabei ist nur das ich klicken muss um den test zu starten, ansonsten könnte ich das z.B. mit lynxmachen und in eine datei schreiben
<kibondianer> jokrebel: Modem=speedport 200 router Linksys wrt160
<kibondianer> jokrebel:ich bin ja nur bei max 1,5MB/s
<bekks> Welche Kabellänge wurde bei Dir gemessen?
<kibondianer> weiss nett?
<bekks> Wozu dann die ganze Polka.
<kibondianer> bekks:ist aber kein problem da der anschluss, von April bis ende november immer stabil war, mit 17.312 kbps
<kibondianer> heist ich war schon mehr wie synchron
<kibondianer> durchgehend
<bekks> Lass eine Leitungslängenmessung machen, eine Dämpfungsmessung, und dann weisst du, was technisch möglich ist.
<bekks> Dazu braucht man nicht so komische Webseiten.
<kibondianer> bekks: es ist technisch bei mir möglich, denn es war jaschon über monate so, nur auf einmal nicht mehr
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Und irgendwann hat jemand irgendwo was umgeschaltet, in einem DSLAM, und keiner hats gemerkt, und plötzlich hat sich was verändert. Siehe oben.
<bekks> Vor 15 Jahren fuhr das Auto noch, heute ist es durchgerostet - sowas aber auch.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon, dass das alles OT ist :D
<kibondianer> OT?
<bekks> Ja, DSL Leitungsfoo hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<sash_> ,ot? kibondianer 
<shetlandpony> kibondianer: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<kibondianer> stimmt, die ursprüngliche frage war ja auch eine andere
<jokrebel> kibondianer: lad Dir von der T-Online-Homepage den DSL-Manager und installier ihn. Dann am besten mehrere große Downloads von sicher schnellen Servern starten und in dem DSL-Manager beobachten. Das ist dann auch wesentlich aussagekräftiger.
<bekks> Und ebenfalls nicht ubuntuspezifisch ;)
<bekks> ,ot? jokrebel 
<shetlandpony> jokrebel: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<ppq> wo finde ich in konversation die einstellung für "einladungen automatisch annehmen"?
<kibondianer> ok trotzdem besten DANK
<jokrebel> jaja :-þ
<makomi> hallo, vielleicht etwas schwammig die frage, aber ich hoffe mir kann trotzdem jemand helfen. Ich habe auf nem Ubuntu-Server, der in der Ecke ohne Monitor steht KVM installiert und darin ne VM mit virt-manager installiert. Gibt es ne bessere Möglichkeit als VNC um mir den virt-manager zu starten? Mein Client ist n Mac. Ich dachte da an irgendwas mit X, aber ich bin mir da nicht sicher was geht und was nicht
<bekks> ssh -X benutzen.
<makomi> und damit dann ne X-Session mit dem virt-manager auf der VM starten, richtig?
<bekks> Nein.
<makomi> oh, dann habe ich das noch nicht verstanden, sorry
<bekks> ssh -X, damit auf die Kiste verbinden.
<makomi> ok
<bekks> Dann in der ssh Session virt-manager <enter> eintippen und Dich freuen.
<makomi> ah ok
<makomi> probiere ich gleich mal aus
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich nautilus dazu bewegen kann alle gemounteten Dateisysteme mit dem entsprechenden Ordnernamen in dem sie gemountet sind statt "1,0 TB Dateisyste" oder "750 GB Dateisystem" anzuzeigen?
<bekks> Wahrscheinlich gar nicht.
<ppq> fr00d: alternativ kannst du dir ja bookmarks anlegen für die ordnernamen
<fr00d> Aber gelegentlich zeigt der das richtig an und gelegentlich eben nicht, also es muss eigentlich beides geben.
<Guest33939> servus hat jemand ne idee wie man bei Chromium zu meinen startseiten die leere Chromium seite hinzufügen kann und die seite mit meinen lesezeichen?
<makomi> bekks: vielen dank für den Tipp mit "ssh -X" - funktioniert so wie es soll.
<k1l> Guest33939: /serdar. hast du mal in den einstellungen rumgespielt?
<Guest33939> jo versuch mich gerade dran 
<jokrebel> wenn ich ein Bild ausdrucke (eine Seite A4) klappt das. Sobald ich aber im Druckermenü die Zahl bei Kopie großer 1 stelle, kommt aus meinem Drucker immer einmal das Bild und dann ein leeres Blatt vor dem nächsten Bild. Auch Deckblätter steht auf keine. Bin etwas ratlos. Ist lästig wenn man mehrere Ausdrucke braucht und dann aber einzeln drucken muss.
<monika> hi, habe mir das Programm popper zur e-mail benachrichtigung heruntergeladen
<monika> jetzt kommt bei jedem systemstart, dass ich den Schlüsselbund freischalten soll
<monika> kann man das automatisieren?
<Fuchs> monika: wenn Du gdm nutzt: ja, fuer den Schluesselbund das gleiche Passwort setzen wie fuer den Nutzer. 
<Fuchs> sonst: nein
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund  << sollte da drin stehen
<monika> ich dachte ich hätte da das gleiche
<monika> gdm ist was?
<monika> gnome?
<Fuchs> der gnome Anmeldemanager, ja
<monika> eigentlich auch
<Fuchs> interessant, dann sollte es gehen
<Fuchs> lies in dem Artikel unter "Problemloesungen", ich muss leider grad weiter
<monika> jo danke
<jokrebel> IIRC geht das nur, wenn man sich bei GDM mit Passwort anmeldet und _nicht_ die automatische Anmeldefunktion nutzt.
<bolder> tach alle ...
<Starsurfer> Hallo, ich möchte per Kommandozeile in einem Verzeichnis(samt Unterverzeichnisse) nach "*.txt" Dateien suchen und anschließend zu jedem Fund einen symbolischen Link in einem anderen Verzeichnis erstellen. Dateien suchen bzw Links setzen geht, ich bekomm die 2 Kommandos bloss nicht verknüpft. Kann mir wer helfen?
<bekks> Da wir die Kommandos nicht kennen - nein.
<Starsurfer> suchen ->  "find PFAD -name *.txt -type f" ..... link setzen ->  "ln -s DATEI SYMLINK"
<bekks> man find lesen und -exec finden
<Starsurfer> ahhh klingt sehr vielversprechend
<Starsurfer> danke 
<bullgard4> KojiroAK: Deine Antwort stimmt nicht. Es scheint vielmehr so zu sein, daß in language-pack-de-base die Übersetzungen für Programmmeldungen stehen, von denen jemand angenommen hat, daß diese Programm sich zeitlich nicht häufig ändern, und in language-pack-de die, die sich zeitlich häufiger ändern könnten.
<bekks> bullgard4: Woher stammt diese Information? Oder ist das nur eine Annahme deinerseits?
<bullgard4> bekks: Das ist meine Annahme, nachdem ich mir einige Dateien in den beiden Paketen angesehen habe.
<bekks> Ahja.
<xharx> wie kann ich zb in einem script datum/uhrzeit in einen dateinamen einfügen
<bekks> mit "date".
<jokrebel> .oO( bekks ist einfach immer nen Tick schneller )
<bekks> jokrebel: :P
<xharx> wie muss dann die zeile aussehen import -window root screen.jpg
<bekks> man date lesen und anwenden.
<bekks> Ich sage nichts vor.
<xharx> :)
<xharx> trotzdem schon mal danke
<blbef> für politik interessierte hab ich den channel gefunden -> irc://freenode/%23%23politik
<bekks> ,ot? blbef 
<shetlandpony> blbef: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<k1l> blbef: lies mal die channelregeln bitte. werbung ist sowieso freenode weit verboten.
<jokrebel> xharx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280812
<xharx> jokrebel: super
<xharx> kann mir jemand erklären, warum die folgende zeile kein jpg generiert, sondern eine datei, von der gimp meint, es müsste aus ps importieren?
<xharx> import -window root screen-$(date +%F-%T).jpg
<xharx> wenn ich date nicht benutze ist es ein normales jpg
<bekks> benutze halt backticks statt $()
<xharx> was ist backticks?
<bekks> die einfachen schrägen Anführungszeichen.
<xharx> das ist aber nicht "X", oder?
<bekks> ?
<xharx> bekks: import -window root screen-'date +%F-%T'.jpg     führt auch zu nichts
<bekks> Das sind die senkrechten und nicht die schrägen.
<xharx> bekks: kann die schrägen nicht finden
<bekks> xharx: da kann ich dir nicht helfen :)
<xharx> muss wohl accent grave sein...
<xharx> bekks: import -window root screen-`date +%F-%T`.jpg       macht auch so ein ps image
<jokrebel> xharx: hier tut das aber…
<xharx> jokrebel: was denn?
<xharx> ich krieg auch mit dem ` ein ps image
<jokrebel> xharx: Die Terminaleingabe von --  import -window root screen-`date +%F-%T`.jpg -- kreirt ein jpg-bild
<xharx> bei mir ist nur der filename ein jpg, aber ich kann es mit ristretto nicht öffnen. unter gimp ist es dann ps. die datei ist auch mehrere mb groß
<bekks> dann lies doch mal die man page zu import, wie man ein jpg erzwingen kann.
<xharx> bekks: das war die lösung bin grad selbst drauf gekommen
<xharx> import -window root jpg:screen_`date +%F-%T`.jpg     funktioniert
<dreamon> Hab da eine "hidden" datei die ich nicht löschen kann.. auch mc als root kriegt sie nicht weg.. 
<bekks> Ob die einen Punkt am Anfang hat oder nicht ist vollkommen egal.
<dauerflucher> dreamon: bissl mehr info
<dreamon> sie hat einen Punkt vorne weg.. mit nautilus geht sie nicht löschen. Wenn ich mc als root starte und sie dort lösche
<dreamon> Dann ist sie weg.. verlasse ich das verzeichnis und betrete es nochmal, dann ist sie wieder da.
<k1l> dreamon: welche datei in welchem verzeichnis?
<apollo13> btw auch nautilus kann hidden files löschen…
<bekks> Wie benutzt man nicht einfach rm zum löschen, sondern mc?
<dreamon> .fuse_hidden00000b8100000008 -> so heißt die datei
<k1l> wir wissen ja nicht, was er da löschen will.
<apollo13> bekks: weil rm keine _g_ui hat
<bekks> Das ist ein fuse-wasauchimmer.
<apollo13> dreamon: gibt es einen vernünftigen grund warum du das löschen willst?
<bekks> Beende die fuse Nutzung, entlade das Modul, dann lösch die Datei, dann ist sie weg.
<k1l> dreamon: welcher ordern? und warum willst du die löschen?
<dreamon> War von einer DVD .. im Video_ts verzeichnis.
<bekks> Und?
<dreamon> Konnte alles löschen bis auf dieses Biest.
<apollo13> und?
<bekks> Warum genau willst Du sie löschen?
<apollo13> wodurch entstehen die eigentlich?
<jokrebel> .oO( reinlichkeitsfimmel? )
<bekks> Kontrollzwang.
<apollo13> scheinbar :
<dreamon> Quatsch.. ich hab das Verzeichnis verschoben auf eine andere HDD.. und er meinte, die datei kann er nicht entfernen.
<fbausch> draemon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550145
<apollo13> dreamon: na und?
<dreamon> rm .fusexxxx bringt auch nichts
<apollo13> lass die datei datei sein oO
<bekks> dreamon: WARUM willst du die löschen?
 * apollo13 macht sich an nen guide: wie lösche ich mein system :þ
<bekks> Beende den Fuse Kram, wie ich schon sagte.
<dreamon> 1GB und ich will das verzeichnis loshaben.. weg damit.. ich schenke kein 1GB her
<apollo13> You can safely ignore .fuse_hiddenXXXX files. It means a file was deleted but there is at least one software which is still using it, so it can't be removed permanently. 
<dreamon> bekks, Welches Modul muß ich entladen?
<apollo13> ah :)
<dreamon> aha..
<apollo13> dreamon: sinnvoller wäre es den video player der darauf zugreift zu schließen
<k1l> dreamon: lies doch mal den link, da ists erklärt
<apollo13> dreamon: schau mal mit lsof/fuser nach was auf die datei zugreift…
<k1l> ahh, der apollo13 spielt ja schon copy/paste-helfer :)
<apollo13> k1l: nur weil ich nicht wusste was die dateien tun ;)
<apollo13> und im normalfall erinner ich mich in welchem channel ich davon gehört hab, jetzt kann ich in den logs greppen
<dreamon> apollo13, Merci.. den player hatte ich schon lange geschlossen, scheint aber trotzdem noch zuzugreifen.. ich kille Process. DAnke
<apollo13> bekks: siehst, es gibt ja auch ne einfache lösung ;)
<bekks> mit lsof nachgucken, prozess suchen, etc - ob das soviel einfacher ist? :)
<apollo13> bekks: nunja, den fuse kram kannst ja nur durch unmounten sinnvoll beenden, was nicht geht wenn dateien in use sind
<balaenoptera> hi
<fbausch> balaenoptera: hi
<alexanderagbl> Hallo
<balaenoptera> eigentlich wollt ich nur mal gucken, aber wo ich schon mal da bin ... hat schon mal jemand erfolgreich mit UbuntuONE gearbeitet. d.h. eine adäquate funktion festgestellt?
<fbausch> balaenoptera: was verstehst du unter einer „adäquaten Funktion“?
<alexanderagbl> Ich hab da mal ne Frage über Ubuntu...
<bekks> ,frag? alexanderagbl 
<shetlandpony> alexanderagbl: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<alexanderagbl> Meine Install disk ist sauber, aber wenn ich sie starte krieg ich immer irgendwelche Fehler bei dem erstellen der ext4 Partition.
<bekks> Was ist eine "saubere Disk"? Was sind "irgendwelche Fehler"?
<balaenoptera> also ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich damit nur mal oberflächlich befasst, denn es erschöpfte sich bei mir schon in einem völlig inkonsistenten verhalten des konfigurationssystems
<alexanderagbl> saubere disk ist eine neue Disk, kein Staub, nur der Ubuntu installer ist drauf. (Vom ersten mal.)
<balaenoptera> und eigentlich wollte ich nur mal wissen ob man mittlerweile auch intern davon spricht, dass das ganze sich in der nähe von production stable befindet.
<bekks> alexanderagbl: sudo fdisk -l nach nopaste bitte.
<balaenoptera> ... ist schon ne weile her, dass ich kontakt damit hatte
<alexanderagbl> what?
<bekks> alexanderagbl: Das was ich schrieb.
<dauerflucher> bekks: vorsicht, du hast noch nicht nach dem laufenden OS gefragt
<alexanderagbl> dass soll ich zu den boot optionen hinzufugen?
<bekks> alexanderagbl: Habe ich irgendwas von Bootoptionen gesagt?
<alexanderagbl> nein
<bekks> alexanderagbl: Nopaste die Ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l
<bekks> ,nopaste? alexanderagbl 
<shetlandpony> alexanderagbl: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<dauerflucher> ,terminal? alexanderagbl
<shetlandpony> alexanderagbl, Terminal ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminal - Weitere Infos im query ...
<balaenoptera> sagte er in 8 zeilen ;-)
<alexanderagbl> aber ich kriege dauernd Emask 0x4 Status DRDY SRST ready=0 oder ähnlich...
<bekks> Nopaste die VOLLSTÄNDIGE Fehlermeldung.
<alexanderagbl> soft reseting link
<alexanderagbl> link is slow to respond, be patient...
<bekks> ,german? alexanderagbl 
<shetlandpony> alexanderagbl: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<alexanderagbl> Dass ist was der Installer sagt.
<bekks> ,nopaste? alexanderagbl 
<shetlandpony> alexanderagbl: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bekks> Die VOLLSTÄNDIGE Fehlermeldung nach nopaste.
<bekks> Auf gut deutsch: die Ausgabe von dmesg nach nopaste.
<alexanderagbl> Wass ist nopaste?
<bekks> hat man dir schon mehrfach erklärt.
<alexanderagbl> :$
<jokrebel> ,pasten?
<shetlandpony> Sorry jokrebel, ich weiss nichts ueber pasten, ich assoziiere aber nopaste.pl und pastebinit damit
<bekks> Lies, was shetlandpony dir geschrieben hat.
<jokrebel> ,nopasten?
<shetlandpony> Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<bekks> Juhu, dreimal zu Erklärung...
<alexanderagbl> Aber wie, binn in Mac OS X.
<bekks> Ist mir vollkommen egal wie.
<bekks> Du vcersuchst da irgendwie Ubuntu zu installieren, die Fehler möchte ich vollständig sehen, sonst kann man Dir nicht helfen.
<bekks> s/vce/ve/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: Du versuchst da irgendwie Ubuntu zu installieren, die Fehler möchte ich vollständig sehen, sonst kann man Dir nicht helfen.
<alexanderagbl> Gehe mal raus und dann komme ich wieder rein, boote den installer.
<alexanderagbl> und nopaste :)
<alexanderagbl> bye.
<balaenoptera> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/306477/
<balaenoptera> ist das cool ... so was hab ich schon immer gesucht
<balaenoptera> wie lange hält das?
<balaenoptera> ich meine wie lange kann man das abrufen
<dauerflucher> balaenoptera: ewig
<balaenoptera> wie ewig denn - 6 stunden ?
<rumpe1> 6 stunden < ewig
<fbausch> balaenoptera: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/1/ ist z.B. vom 30.10.2006
<balaenoptera> ja, aber so ein nettes angebot ohne anmeldung und gratis ... die haben doch nicht unbegrnzt platz.
<balaenoptera> 2006 stimmt das ist ziemlich ewig
<balaenoptera> und wie groß kann ein p[o|a]sting  maximal sein?
<fbausch> mh… gute Frage
<bekks> Kommt auf den jeweiligen Service an.
<balaenoptera> Pygments ... naja vielleicht wird dort auch sortiert. gute sachen bleiben und von zeit zu zeit fliegt der murks raus.
<fbausch> balaenoptera: definiere „gute Sachen“
<balaenoptera> Pygments sieht doch ganz nett aus
<mgolisch> wie bekomm ich text aus dem x11 clipboard in mein buffer in vim?
<balaenoptera> der gnome-terminal ist mir dabei oft behilflich
<balaenoptera> rechte maustaste 'Einfügen'
<balaenoptera> aber es gibt noch einen extra puffer den man mit der mittleren maustaste auskotzen kann
<balaenoptera> wie nennt man den eigentlich - diesen nur-markiert-sonst-nix-passier -puffer
<balaenoptera> t
<balaenoptera> natürlich kann auch jeder andere terminalemulator clipboardinhalte einfach als text in ein textbasiertes programm eingeben und vice versa
<balaenoptera> naje nciht jeder aber die größeren
<mgolisch> funzt irgendwie nicht
<mgolisch> liegt sicher am terminal
<balaenoptera> wir sprechen aber von vim und nicht von gvim oder dergleichen?
<balaenoptera> und mit xclipboard meinst du den kleinen frreundlichen helfer der für alle copy/cut/paste-vorgänge unter x11 zuständig ist?
<balaenoptera> und in vim bist du in einfügemodus?
<balaenoptera> das wäre vorraussetzung
<balaenoptera> die vim-eignenen 'y's und 'p' s im befehlsmodus sind natürlich aussen vor
<mgolisch> ja nur irgendwie mag rxvt nicht aus dem clipboard nehmen
<mgolisch> vermutlich muss man da ne andere taste druecken
<mgolisch> als middle mouse
<fbausch> Strg+Shift+c zum Kopieren, Strg+Shift+v zum Einfügen…
<dauerflucher> klappt net
<Guest31059> Hallo zusammen :) Ich hab eine Frage bzgl der Benutzerrechte. Und zwar kann ich mit meinem Ubuntu-Desktop Benutzer nicht in /var/www schreiben, obwohl der User in der Gruppe admin und root ist
<sash_> *huargs*
<sash_> ,rechte? Guest31059 
<shetlandpony> Guest31059, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Guest31059> jo das ist mir grundlegend klar, wie gesagt, der User ist in der Gruppe root und admin
<Guest31059> trotzdem darf er dort nicht schreiben
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> da hat er auch nichts verloren, auch in diesen Gruppen nicht
<mgolisch> /var/www gehoert www-data oder?
<Fuchs> mgolisch: ja
<sash_> ja, und der sinn ist nicht vorhanden.
<Guest31059> hm ok dann schmeiss ich den mal eaus
<sash_> lag
<mgolisch> wie soll ne gruppe root dort dann schreiben duerfen..?
<sash_> mgolisch: tut sie eben nicht
<mgolisch> und wieso gibt man nem user die gruppe root?
<sash_> mgolisch: weil man es nicht besser weiss
<Guest31059> tjo :-/
<mgolisch> du kannst doch einfach sudo verwenden
<Guest31059> also wie wäre denn der korrekte weg
<mgolisch> wenn du da was machen willst
<Guest31059> damit der GUI User dort arbeiten kann
<Guest31059> ohne ständig sudo kram machen zu müssen
<Fuchs> der GUI user hat da nicht zu arbeiten, imo, 
<Fuchs> wenn unbedingt doch: in www-data
<Fuchs> oder welcher Gruppe die Ordner gehoeren da, sieht man mit ls -l 
<sash_> Fuchs: www-data gruppe hat, glaub ich, auch keine w-rechte in dem ordner
<Guest31059> www und die files darin gehören root
<mgolisch> nur fuer neue daten bringt das nix oder? weil die werden ja mit der primaeren gruppe angelegt dann kann die der www-data user garnicht lesen
<Fuchs> sash_: kann sein, ich habe es eben gerade nicht zur Hand
<sash_> ich auch nicht
<Fuchs> gut, dann waere ich dafuer, dass man entweder einen Unterordner erstellt, mit solchen Gruppenrechten, dass der User da darf, 
<Fuchs> oder dass man lokal arbeitet und das Resultat dann da hinkopiert
<derKai0815> wieso soll der User nicht permanent auf alle Dateien des Webserver zugreifen dürfen?
<sash_> gibt auch public_html im /home
<Fuchs> derKai0815: warum soll er das duerfen? 
<sash_> derKai0815: weil das administrative aufgaben sind
<derKai0815> oh mann ;D
<derKai0815> ich will mit dem User dort live entwickeln können, ohne gleich als root mich einzuloggen
<Fuchs> also in $grosse_Firma  wo ich gearbeitet habe, haben die Leute lokal gearbeitet und das dann via svn da hingepackt, oder alternativ hatten sie einen ftp Zugang in einen Unterordner (virtueller Horst), in dem sie Rechte hatten
<Fuchs> alles andere ist imo Wahnsinn 
<derKai0815> das ist ein kleiner lokaler Server...
<sash_> derKai0815: ist eben linux. ob auf dem desktop oder dem server. das rechtekonzept bleibt weitestgehend gleich
<Fuchs> derKai0815: dann mach Dir einen Ordner, dem Du die passenden Rechte gibst und richte diesen als rootverzeichnis eines virtuellen Hosts ein 
<derKai0815> ja das ist klar sash_
<derKai0815> @Fuchs, das ist ne gute idee
<sash_> selber frickeln kann man immer
<derKai0815> ok im GUI kann ich da natürlich keine Ordner anlegen
<derKai0815> dann muss ich sudo mkdir machen?
<derKai0815> und dann mit Chown den Owner ändern
<Fuchs> richtig
<derKai0815> dann kann aber der Webserver dort nicht mehr lesen, right?
<Fuchs> oeh, doch
<Fuchs> entweder Du laesst den Webserver ueber seine Gruppe oder ueber seinen User lesen, 
<Fuchs> und das andere aenderst Du so, dass Dein User dort schreiben kann
<sash_> gibt ja auch noch chmod. oder chown username:www-date ordner/
<Fuchs> entweder in dem Du Deinen User in die passende Gruppe packst, oder eben indem Du ihn als owner definierst
<derKai0815> ok also erstmal ist jetzt der ordner da und gehört root:root
<derKai0815> bitte langsam für Linux Noobs :D
<Fuchs> sudo chown deinuser:www-data ordnername
<Fuchs> chown -R wenn der schon Inhalt hat, was er vermutlich nicht hat
<Fuchs> und dann mit chmod, wenn noetig, noch die Rechte den anderen Ordnern anpassen
<Fuchs> ,chmod? derKai0815 
<shetlandpony> derKai0815: siehe shell chmod
<Fuchs> ,shell chmod? derKai0815 
<shetlandpony> derKai0815, Shell chmod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/chmod - Weitere Infos im query ...
<derKai0815> ahhh
<Fuchs> und wenn wir schon dran sind: 
<balaenoptera> @ mgolisch (18.12.2010 17:53:52) liegt unter umständen am terminal - es gibt da noch urxvt vielleicht bringt dich das weiter
<derKai0815> also der owner ist dann mein user, damit kann er schreiben und die Gruppe www-data ist für den webserver?
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? derKai0815 
<shetlandpony> derKai0815, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> derKai0815: genau
<derKai0815> I C
<Fuchs> dann musst Du halt schauen (mit chmod), dass der User rwx hat, die Gruppe rx und der Rest ... musst Du wissen
<derKai0815> joah bin nach 10 Jahren Windows und 5 Jahren Mac nun bei ubuntu gelandet, ist aber gehöhungsbedürftig weil man nicht ohne shell auskommt selbst bei der desktop variante
<derKai0815> ok danke schonmal
<Fuchs> deswegen habe ich Dir den Einsteigerartikel verlinkt, der hilft
<derKai0815> ja danke, wie gesagt, die theorie dahinter verstehe ich schon, aber was best-practice ist check ich ned so
<derKai0815> alles mit root zu machen geht ja auch, ist aber ned sooo sinnvoll
<Fuchs> wird da auch verlinkt in dem Artikel 
<Fuchs> aber sonst direkt: 
<Fuchs> ,sicherheit? derKai0815 
<shetlandpony> derKai0815, Sicherheit ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheit
<derKai0815> und ich dachte man kommt in der desktop variante ohne shell aus :D
<Fuchs> kommt man. 
<derKai0815> die neue GUI ist aber schon extremst genial
<derKai0815> man sieht, dass da Usabilty Leute dran waren :)
<derKai0815> finally!
<derKai0815> :D
<mgolisch> welche neue gui?
<srtu> in welcher Datei werden denn die Passwörter für die einzelnen benutzer gespeichert
<mgolisch> /etc/shadow
<Fuchs> /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow
<srtu> merci
<mgolisch> srtu: was willste damit?
<fbausch> blos nicht löschen ;-)
<srtu> nene
<balaenoptera> achso bei mir gehts mir rxvt aber ich habe auch drei bis vier mäuse hier rumliegen bei denen die mittlere maustaste abgestorben ist.
<srtu> kann ich mir als root das passwort eines nutzers anzeigen lassen?
<balaenoptera>  > gehts mit < sollte da noch dazwischen
<Fuchs> srtu: nein
<Fuchs> srtu: Du kannst es aendern
<srtu> naja das dumme ist, ich hab dem nutzer ne verschlüsselte partition gegeben, und mit einloogen soll sich dann auch das entsprechende home verzeichniss entschlüsseln
<srtu> jetzt geht aber das pw irgendwie net mehr
<srtu> schon hundert varianten ausprobiert
<srtu> ich dreh durch
<srtu> wenn ich aber jetzt dem nutzer einfach n neues pw zuteile, wie schauts dann mit der verschlüsselung aus?
<LetoThe2nd> srtu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<srtu> ich hab noch n pw problem
<srtu> jetzt komm icha uch net mehr auf mein server
<srtu> zumindest nicht mehr über ssh. sftp geht
<Ahora> huhu leute =)
<Ahora> ich habe ein problemchen
<srtu> sftp pw per copy and paste in der ssh sehll eingegeben, geht nicht
<srtu> jetzt raff ich gar nix mehr
<Ahora> wenn ich skype unter ubuntu 10.10 laufenlasse, kann ich zwar hören was andre reden aber selber werde ich net gehört
<Ahora> und der micro ist nicht gemutet
<k1l> ,skype? Ahora 
<shetlandpony> Ahora, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> guck mal ob das was zu steht im wiki
<Ahora> skype
<Ahora> juzb
<Ahora> kk mach ich
<Ahora> #thix
<ppq> srtu: hast du auch den richtigen usernamen angegeben?
<srtu> ppq, ja der ist ja hinterlegt
<srtu> ich peils net
<srtu> das kann doch gar net sein
<k1l> srtu: wenn du mit ssh verbindest und nix weiter angibst, wird dein username verwendet als loginname
<srtu> ne hab ja in der config alles stehen, also benutzername adresse
<srtu> port
<srtu> etc
<srtu> ausserdem steht da ja der benutzername@IP
<srtu> ich hab das pw in cleartext hier in net txt, das pw geht wenn ich mich per nautilus auf den server verbinden will, also sftp
<srtu> das selbe pw geht nicht wenn ich mich per ssh einwähle
<srtu> das kann doch gar net sein
<koegs> wie machst du copy&paste?
<srtu> egal ob mit rechte maustaste oder strg+c/v geht beides net
<srtu> auch net nochmal abtippen, das hab ich jetzt zum 20 mal gemacht
<koegs> unterstützt dein terminal strg+v?
<koegs> ah, ok
<koegs> capslock aktiv?
<srtu> hab ich gecheckt
<srtu> ich kann hier ja auch ganz normal schreiben
<srtu> auf der server seite sehe ich auch im /var/log/auth.log die verbindungsversuche
<srtu> ist auch alles im LAN
 * jokrebel half bei nem ähnlichen Problem ein Reboot
<bullgard4> Ein Verwandter hat mir eine E-Mail mit einer .pps-Datei als Anhang geschickt. Diese Datei kann ich öffnen, und ich sehe ein stehendes Bild und höre Audio. Wie kann ich bequem ermitteln, welches Programm gerade diese Audio-Datei abspielt (also nicht umständlich via 'ps' oder 'file'?
<alexanderagbl> ICH DENKE ICH LASSE ES MIT UBUNTU, ICH GEBE AUF, OBWOHL UBUNTU MEIN LIEBLINGS OS IST. :(
<bullgard4> alexanderagbl: Bye bye!
<Fuchs> bullgard4: wenn Du glueck hast mit pavucontrol 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: sonst mit lsof 
<G-Stern> ich hab eine frage zu den standardanwendungen. ich möchte als standardbrowser icecat haben, aber im menü wird icecat nicht angezeigt, sondern nur der firefox
<G-Stern> was kann ich manuell eintragen, damit trotzdem icecat als standardbrowser benutzt wird?
<bullgard4> G-Stern: Und wie lautet Deine Frage?
<bekks> bullgard4: Die hat sie gestellt.
<bullgard4> bekks: Gratuliere Dir!
<bekks> bullgard4: Wozu?
<bullgard4> bekks: Zu dieser Erkenntnis.
<G-Stern> bullgard4: was soll das?
<bekks> bullgard4: Ich setz Dich wieder auf ignore, diesmal dauerhaft. Es hat sonst keinen Sinn.
<G-Stern> das mache ich glaub ich auch. ich hab keinen bock auf solche sprüche.
<Ahora> kann ich alsa und pulsaudio nebeneinader laufen lassen  oder sollte ich mich lieber für eins entscheiden o.O
<Ahora> irgendwie krige ich die audio einstellungen bei skype mit alsa net hin o.O
<G-Stern> Ahora: das problem hatte ich auch.
 * bekks hat kein Skype :P
<G-Stern> Ahora: guck mal, ob da alle häkchen gesetzt sind.
<G-Stern> Ahora: ich hatte anfangs auch keinen sound.
<Ahora> naja ich kann leute hren die hören mich aber nicht o.O
<Ahora> meinst du jetzt unter skype einstellungen oder Alsa?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: haettest Du die Guete, hier freundlich zu bleiben? Sonst raus. 
<jokrebel> Ahora: geht dein Micro in anderen Anwendungen?
<Ahora> das weiss ich net so recht
<Fuchs> Ahora: pulse nutzt alsa
<Ahora> o.O
<G-Stern> Ahora: alsa
<Ahora> bin der meinung das ich beide benutze o.O
<bekks> Ich würde pulse nicht deinstallieren.
<Fuchs> Ahora: und zu skype steht im uu.de Wiki ziemlich viel zu Problemloesungen fuer solche Probleme, hast Du da schon nachgelesen? 
<G-Stern> Ahora: da muss du ein häkchen setzen
<bekks> Ahora: Ja klar, weil pulse alsa nutzt.
<Fuchs> ,skype? Ahora 
<shetlandpony> Ahora, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,pulseaudio? Ahora 
<shetlandpony> Ahora, pulseaudio ist ein Soundserver, Standard ab Hardy (8.04), weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - willst du wieder alsa nutzen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<Ahora> ne eigentlich Alsa
<jokrebel> Ahora: und teste erst mal ob Dein Micro überhaupt geht. zB. mit dem Audio-Recorder.
<Fuchs> Tipp:  arecord in einem Terminal oeffnen und offen lassen, da sieht man sehr schnell, ob es geht, 
<Fuchs> und kann gleichzeitig an Reglern rumspielen bis es geht. 
<G-Stern> Ahora: ich habs damals mit rumfummeln hingekriegt. 
<G-Stern> Ahora: es hängt mitunter auch davon ab, welche version von skype der anrufer nutzt
<G-Stern> Ahora: ich hab es mehrmals erlebt, dass man mich bei anrufen von der ganz neuen version aus, nicht hören konnte
<G-Stern> Ahora: bei den älteren versionen - keen problem
<jokrebel> Ahora: und bevor man Freunde nervt mit sochen Experimenten. Bei Skype gibt es auch einen "Testcall".
<Fuchs> und bevor man rumglaskugelt testet man zuerst in parecord und dann in arecord, ob das Mic tut
<Ahora> ja dem testcall benutrze ich ja
<Ahora> ok mein micro ist jetzt definitf zerschossen -.- das hört sich an wie tinitus -.-
<G-Stern> Ahora: wahrscheinlich zu laut eingestellt?
<Fuchs> Ahora: darf ich mal die Ausgabe von amixer in einen pastebin haben? 
<G-Stern> regler ganz oben?
<Ahora> jub
<Ahora> alles oben
<Fuchs> schlechte Idee
<Fuchs> vor allem der Regler "Mic" unter "Wiedergabe" 
<Ahora> alsamixer 0.9.7
<Fuchs> Ahora: die Ausgabe von amixer, in einen pastebin, bitte. 
<jokrebel> …
<Ahora> was ist poastebin?
<Fuchs> ,paste? Ahora 
<shetlandpony> Ahora: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<jokrebel> ,nopasten?
<shetlandpony> Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<Ahora> mhm mom
<Kojiro_AK> Kann man chromium davon überzeugen neue Fenster im Hintergrund zu öffnen?
<Fuchs> Kojiro_AK: Du kannst Deine Fensterverwaltung dazu pruegeln, wenn Chromium selber es nicht kann
<jokrebel> Kojiro_AK: geht hier mit klick aufs Mausrad OOTB
<jokrebel> Kojiro_AK: neuer TAB allerdings.
<Kojiro_AK> jokrebel: Tab reicht.
<Kojiro_AK> jokrebel: Allerdings geht es mir darum, dass es ein neuen Tab im Hintergrund lädt, wenn ich von aussen ein Tab öffne.
<Kojiro_AK> while true; do chromium-browser about:blank; done
<Kojiro_AK> geht um diese Spendensache.
<Kojiro_AK> Ah, wenn ich es auf einem anderen Desktop mache gehts.
<PBeck> hi
<alexanderagbl> Ubuntu? Aufgeben? Niemals!!! Hab den pastebin link :D : http://pastebin.com/gvyAQWnU
<smursl> nabend 
<jokrebel> alexanderagbl: Daumen hoch ;-)
<bekks> alexanderagbl: Und Daumen wieder runter. Die Platte sieht kaputt aus.
<jokrebel> bekks: was aber wenn dann nicht Ubuntus Schuld sein kann…
<bekks> so ist es.
<bekks> Das ist ein satter Hardwaredefekt, der da zu sehen ist.
<alexanderagbl> was?
<bekks> alexanderagbl: Nix was - die Platte ist kaputt.
<alexanderagbl> Meine platte funktioniert in OS X perfekt!
<bekks> Das glaube ich nicht, bei den Fehlermeldungen.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: du weisst doch, steve jobs belastet seine kunden nicht mit unnötigen fehlermeldungen ;-)
<alexanderagbl> Mche mall Plattencheck in OS X...
<bekks> LetoThe2nd: Achso ja. Da war ja was.
<LetoThe2nd> wobei, was ich rausgelesen habe könnte es auch ein sehr merkwürdig eingestellter controller sein. so mit ständig runterspinnen etc.pp. - oder hab ich da was überlesen?
<serenity> ist das vielleicht ne blueCaviar oder sowas?
<bekks> serenity: Sind die ab Werk schon defekt? :)
<alexanderagbl> blueCaviar?
<alexanderagbl> was ist dass?
<serenity> nein, aber die sparen Energie und vielleicht machen sie das durch ständiges herunterdrehen etc
<bekks> serenity: Die Antwort: nein, das ist keine Blue Caviar :)
<serenity> Green IT und co
<LetoThe2nd> serenity: frag doch keinen maccy was da drin ist ;-)
<serenity> hihi
<alexanderagbl> Soft oder Hard defekt?
<bekks> alexanderagbl: Welcher Teil von "Kaputt" ist dir unklar?
<bekks> alexanderagbl: Und was soll der Unterschied zwischen "soft" und "hard" defekt sein?
<jokrebel> .oO( vielleicht kann man da ja noch was machen mit Kondensatoren wechseln <gdr> )
<LetoThe2nd> hat das ticket ne vorgeschichte, die ich nicht kenne?
<alexanderagbl> Software defekt ist ein Sektorfehler. Mann kann ihn wieder ausbessern. Hardware defekt ist ein Fehler mit der Nadel u.a. physikalishe Fehler.
<bekks> alexanderagbl: Sektorfehler sind Hardwaredefekte. Auch bei MAC OS X.
<ppq> nadel? *kopfkratz*
<bekks> Eine Festplatte funktioniert nicht wie ein Plattenspieler - da gibts keine Nadeln.
<alexanderagbl> Steve Jobs ist Steve Mobbs! Er mobbt mich mit kaputten HDDs! :)
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<jokrebel> das war vor Tintenstrahl 
<alexanderagbl> Hat 0% mit Ubuntu zu tun, gehe zum offropic. Bye.
<alexanderagbl> was ist der name vom offtopic de?
<jokrebel> ,topic?
<shetlandpony> Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<jokrebel> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<alexanderagbl> AHa! War die ganze zeit hier!
<alexanderagbl> Googlet Ubunchu, Ubunchu ist gut, wählt English aus. Ihr werdet euch wundern...
<Fuchs> alexanderagbl: im OT Kanal. 
<Fuchs> alexanderagbl: ich sage es nicht ein drittes mal, danke. 
<alexanderagbl> danke
<jokrebel>     
<jokrebel> ups sry
<jokrebel> gn8
<RedNifre> Hi!
<RedNifre> Ich habe gerade ein paar Probleme mit Schreibrechten. Auf meinem Ereader habe ich mal ein Verzeichnis angelegt, aber jetzt ist dieses eine Verzeichnis plötzlich schreibgeschützt und wird in Nautilus entsprechend mit X an den enthaltenen Ordnern angezeigt. ls -l listet aber, dass ich der Besitzer bin und jedes Verzeichnis die Rechte drwx------ hat. Wie kann das sein?
<Fuchs> RedNifre: wenn Fat32:  ro remount, weil Fehlerhaft
<bekks> Schreibgeschützt? Damit hat "x" genau nichts zu tun.
<Fuchs> RedNifre: schau mal in die Ausgabe von mount. 
<Fuchs> bekks: bei den Icons von nautilus
<RedNifre> Was ist denn "ro remount"?
<Fuchs> RedNifre: was man bei Fat macht, wenn es Fehler hat: man bindet es nur lesend neu ein
<RedNifre> Und wie genau mache ich das?
<bekks> Genau das ist schon passiert.
<Fuchs> RedNifre: wie gesagt, schau mal in die Ausgabe von  `mount`  und  `dmesg`, ob das schon passiert ist
<RedNifre> Wo sehe ich das denn?
<Fuchs> ...
<Frickelpit> im terminal
<Fuchs> RedNifre: pack beides in einen pastebin-Dienst
<Fuchs> dann schauen wir 
<RedNifre> Aber ich habe ja nichts im Terminal gemounted, das ging doch alles automatisch als ich es ans USB angeschlossen habe.
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> wuerdest Du bitte tun was wir sagen? 
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: einfach nur lesen und etwas mitdenken
<RedNifre> ok, moment...
<RedNifre> so, hier ist erst mal mount: http://pastebin.com/GbtBfbrK
<RedNifre> hier ist dmesg: http://pastebin.com/n8t4Sqth
<Fuchs> jup
<Fuchs> fat ist defekt
<Fuchs> Zeile 756 im zweiten
<Fuchs> Kopier die Daten da runter als erster Schritt, versuch es mit fsck.vfat zu retten als zweiter, wenn das schief laeuft: formatier neu, als dritter
<RedNifre> Okay, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich der device-parameter auf etwas in /dev bezieht, aber ich verstehe noch nicht, welches von den vielen sdbla sich auf die SD-Karte im Ereader bezieht. :o/
<bekks> dmesg lesen.
<bekks> das steht da auch drin.
<RedNifre> okay, danke
<Fuchs> RedNifre: sonst meldest Du Dich, wenn es nicht geht
<RedNifre> So, fsck hat in mehreren Verzeichnissen und Dateien irgend etwas gemacht. Woher kamen diese Fehler, wie verhindere ich, dass sie nochmal auftreten und ist ein mit fsck repariertes FS genau so gut wie ein komplett neu formatiertes?
<Fuchs> RedNifre: ich schaue gerade Film, aber spaeter habe ich ggf. noch Zeit fuer detailliertere Hilfe
<Fuchs> RedNifre: 1) von VFAT  2) nicht  3) eher genau so schlecht
<Fuchs> das passiert leider ab und an. Fat ist schlecht, aber die einzige Wahl
<Fuchs> mach ab und an ein Backup, und stell sicher, dass Du immer schoen unmountest nachdem Du die Karte beschrieben hast
<RedNifre> mache ich sowieso beides immer. Mein nächster Ereader wird wohl einer sein, der bessere Filesystems unterstützt. Obwohl, eigentlich läuft auf dem Ereader ja ein Linux, vielleicht kommt es sogar mit besseren FS zurecht? Naja, egal, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!
<Fuchs> RedNifre: Du koenntest, jetzt wo Du eh ein Backup hast, ext2 versuchen
<Fuchs> RedNifre: keine Ursache
<RedNifre> Hm, das Wurzelverzeichnis der SD-Karte ist jetzt voller FSCK00??.REC-Dateien. Die können doch weg, oder?
<Fuchs> RedNifre: ja
<Fuchs> RedNifre: ganz ehrlich, jetzt, wo Du eh ein Backup hast: formatier das Vieh neu
<RedNifre> ??? Sagtest du nicht, dass ein repariertes VFAT nicht schlechter wäre als ein neu formatiertes?
<Fuchs> ist es nicht
<Fuchs> es ist einfach beides schlecht
<Fuchs> aber ich wuerde wohl ganz knapp zu dem neu formatierten tendieren
<RedNifre> Naja, ich warte noch bis zum nächsten Problem und teste dann ext2 oder so. Welches FS hat denn die höchste Wahrscheinlichkeit, auf einem Linux-basierten Gerät zu funktionieren?
<rumpe1> ext2
<Fuchs> ext2 :) 
<PBeck> ich habe hier ext3 laufen ;) 
<PBeck> eigentlich sollte doch alles laufen? :P
<PBeck> RedNifre: was für ein gerät?
<RedNifre> Hanlin v5
<RedNifre> Das ist die originale chinesische Version, die ich mir mal nach Australien importiert habe. Die wird unter vielen anderen Namen vermarktet, zum Beispiel BeBook.
<PBeck> 150 dollar?
<RedNifre> Damals war's afaik teurer.
<RedNifre> oder meinst du USD?
<RedNifre> in AUD war's mehr. 
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> koenntet ihr das ins OT verschieben? Dankeschoen :) 
<PBeck> RedNifre: us
<PBeck> hat sich schon erledigt ;)
<RedNifre> Naja, gibt ja eh nicht viel darüber zu sagen. Ich kann das Ding empfehlen weil es alle Formate anzeigt und keine Internetverbindung hat.
<Cassull> moin
<Cassull> hat einer von euch probleme mit compiz und pulseaudio seit dem kernel update vor ein paar tagen?
<Cassull> 2.6.32-26-generic 64bit, 10.04 buntu
<RedNifre> Hm, ich habe wegen des Breitformates meines Laptops die Ubuntu Panels links und rechts angeordnet. Die Texte "Anwengung", "Orte" und "System" stehen jetzt schwer lesbar hochkannt und verbrauchen viel Platz. Kann ich die durch kleinere Icons ersetzen?
<RedNifre> Hier mal ein Bild was ich meine: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2098438/UbuntuHochkant.png
<RedNifre> Würde schon reichen, wenn ich den Text durch "A O S" ersetzen könnte und er wieder richtig herum ausgerichtet wäre.
<canone5612> rednfire: findest du das schoen mit dem panel links und der schrift, uhrzeit etc. ?
<RedNifre> Nein, ich finde das grauenhaft. Aber die Panels links und rechts zu haben ist für viele Zwecke praktischer.
<auftisch> Wie maskiere ich ein Anf?hrungszeichen "   innerhalb des PSK-Schl?ssels in meiner wpa_supplicant-Datei richtig? /"      ?
<RedNifre> Ich hätte \" geraten
<auftisch> Ok, was ich mich ja immer bei sowas frage: was, wenn ich \"  im PSK-Schl?ssel hab? \\\"  ?
<RedNifre> hört sich doch vernünftig an...
<RedNifre> Warum hast du \" im PSK-Schlüssel?
<auftisch> ok, ich probiers mal, Danke :)
<RedNifre> Und deine Zeichenkodierung ist auch irgend etwas komisches.
<RedNifre> Siehst du es richtig, wenn ich äöüßÄÖÜẞ tippe?
<auftisch> hab ich nich, nur so theoretisch..
<auftisch> ne, moment mal
<RedNifre> "Wie maskiere ich ein Anf?hrungszeichen" so sieht das bei mir aus.
<RedNifre> Welche Zeichenkodierung ist eigentlich für diesen Channel hier empfohlen? UTF-8?
<auftisch> ja, ich versuche, das umzustellen
<Fuchs> RedNifre: ja
<RedNifre> GROẞARTIG. ;)
<RedNifre> So, für heute reicht's. Gute Nacht!
<auftisch> ge???ndert?
<RedNifre> nö
<RedNifre> Ein ä hat aber auch in keiner mir bekannten Kodierung 3 Bytes.
<RedNifre> So, bin weg.
<auftisch> ich kann hier in qutim auch nur die codierung f?r icq ?ndern, nicht f?r irc
<Fuchs> auftisch: dann verwende bitte einen richtigen Client 
<zeitsofa> Deem_: ping
<Cassull> re
<Cassull> compiz startet bei mir seit dem letztem update nicht mehr automatisch. Ich habe schon versucht es mit einem script in die liste der start programme ein zu binden, doch ignoriert mein system dies. Was kann man noch ausprobieren?
<swebo> moin
<swebo> ich versuche gerade maverick zu installieren
<swebo> allerdings komme ich bei der partitionierung nicht weiter, weil er entweder immer die gesamte platte als "freien speicher" anzeigt, oder die gesamte platte formatieren möchte
<swebo> das partitionierungs-tool zeigt also die partitionen gar nicht korrekt an.... 
<swebo> kann mir da jemand helfen? 
<swebo> eigentlich sollten bereits eine linux- und eine windows-partition existieren
<Fusskrank> gn8
<user> hi ich würde gerne mal wissen ob bei der ubuntu netbook edition nur die oberföä
<user> oberfläche geändert wurde
<Frickelpit> ja
<user> sprich es gibt keinen leistungsunterschied zu dem normalem ubuntu?
<Frickelpit> nein
<serenity> es ist optimiert für Netbooks und deren kleinere Displays
<user> welche ubuntu variante würde denn am besten auf älteren computern laufen?
<k1l> lubuntu
<user> ist das mit lxde?
<serenity> ja
<Frickelpit> ja
<user> ist es denn eine offizielle version? (falls ich später probleme bekommen sollte und etwas unterstützung brauchen würde)
<Frickelpit> nein, noch nicht afaik
<k1l> ,lubuntu? user 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber lubuntu
<user> ja lubuntu
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE?redirect=no  user
<k1l> ,bot? user 
<shetlandpony> user: ich bin ein bot ;p
<user> danke euch
 * Frickelpit überreicht k1l die goldene Anstecknadel für unschöne Links
<k1l> Frickelpit: den link hat die wiki suche so generiert
<Frickelpit> jaja …
<user> ist lubuntu vollständig mit den ubuntu quellen kompatibel?
<bekks> ja.
<Frickelpit> user: es ist ein ubuntu mit lxde
<Frickelpit> mehr nicht
<user> achso na dann danke nochmal
<Frickelpit> so wie kubuntu ein ubuntu mit kde ist
#ubuntu-de 2010-12-19
<user> gibt es für ubuntu so etwas wie jdownloader was nicht so ressourcenfressend ist?
<hdp> Nein.
<user> also auch nichts konsolenbasiertes?
<k1l> doch
<k1l> pyload z.b.
<user> danke dir k1l
<bekks> wget
<zeitsofa> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich heartbeat sage welches interface er benutzen soll für die virtuelle ha ip?
<zeitsofa> welcher cli partitionierer kann gpt?
<lordguck> guten morgen, hier ein problem f. die echten koenner :-) seit gestern wird meine a-data 64gb ssd nach einem update reboot als 128 gb ssd (selbst im bios!) gemeldet. partitionen sind pfutsch. fdisk/testdisk findet nix mehr. dd produziert sogar einen 128gb dump! in ihm kann ich sogar einige linux pfade sehen! irgendeine idee wie ich wieder an die daten kommen koennte?
<lordguck> sry vergessen: ubuntu netbook 10.04
<Immergeil1981> moin moin
<Immergeil1981> ficken im emsland?
<ZeroMC> o0
<dreamon> Kennt jemand ein Schnittprogramm für ubuntu. Will nur schneiden, nicht konvertieren.
<zeitsofa> musik? video?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: ziemlich unpräzise und sinnfreie frage
<dreamon> Sry. Videos..
<zeitsofa> openmovieeditor ffmpeg ffmpeg2theora kino stopmotion dvgrab kann dir da sicher helfen.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: dann: macht 5€ für den obligatorischen wiki-verweis: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<dreamon> zeitsofa, ffmpeg macht es perfekt. doch leider ohne gui etwas mühseelig. Aber Perfekt schnell.
<zeitsofa> kino? 
<dreamon> zeitsofa, Kino wandelt immer in DV-Video um.. das dauert alles ewig.
<zeitsofa> schau dir mal https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList das an zum bereich video.
<dreamon> zeitsofa, bei ffmpeg kann man die option -copy angeben, dann kopiert er den stream, ohne ihn zu wandeln.
<zeitsofa> dreamon: die seite kennste auch? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/videobearbeitung
<dreamon> zeitsofa, ja, ich hab sie mir so ziemlich alle installiert.. und probiert.. 
<zeitsofa> kdenlive?
<dreamon> openshot hab teste ich zur Zeit. wenn es da einen Punkt copy.. wär gut
<dreamon> avidemux komm ich nicht klar.. weiß nicht warum.. aber das prg ist so ähnlich wie Gimp von der bedienung.
<dreamon> kdenlive hat mir noch am besten gefallen. Im prinzip würde mir ein reines schnittprogramm reichen.
<KojiroAK> dreamon: Bist du bei deiner Recherche auf ein programm gestossen mit dem man ein Video um 90° drehen kann?
<dreamon> KojiroAK, ffmpeg kann das. da gibts soweit ich weiß eine Option für. 
<dreamon> KojiroAK, ffmpeg kann glaub alles. ;)
<KojiroAK> dreamon: ffmpeg habe ich dazu nichts gefunden aber mencoder.
<KojiroAK> Welche -ovc option muss man in mencoder setzen um ein Video in ogg auszugeben?
<KojiroAK> Und welche -oac
<dreamon> ffmpeg != memcoder
<KojiroAK> dreamon: Ist mir bewusst. Wollte nur sagen, dass ich zu ffmpeg nichts zu rotate gefunden habe. ffmpeg hat jedoch -vf rotate=1
<KojiroAK> s/. ffmpeg/. mencoder
<dreamon> KojiroAK, ffmpeg -i IMG_0018.MOV -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k -ac 2 -vcodec flv -b 500k > -vfilters "pad=0:854:0:187:black, scale=480:640, rotate=90 -> irgend ein beispiel, das ich gerade fand.
<KojiroAK> Anscheinend kann der Lucid ffmpeg das nicht "ffmpeg: unrecognized option '-vfilters'"
<dreamon> KojiroAK, Achja.. das muß nur kompilieren.. gibt ein schönes Howto.. die neueste Version ist viel viel besser
<dreamon> KojiroAK, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<KojiroAK> dreamon: thx
<dreamon> KojiroAK, ich hab das mal Probiert. ist aber zu lange her um zu sagen obs funktioniert hat ;)
<KojiroAK> Werde ich mir wohl für später aufheben.
<KojiroAK> Mit Mencoder kann ich ja auch rotieren.
<swebo> hi
<swebo> ich habe hier ein problem mit meiner partitionierung. gparted zeigt die ganze platte als unallocated an, und der ubuntu-installer auch. gparted meldet noch, dass die partitionen sich angeblich ueberlappen.... hier mal mein fdisk -l: http://nopaste.php-q.net/369975
<swebo> kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?
<mobijo> Hi
<KojiroAK> Tag mobijo 
<swebo> keiner ne idee?
<s_v_e_n> Guten Morgen, ich habe ein Problem mit einer grub-installation, nach der Protierung eines "alten" PCs Ubuntu-Dapper/32bit  in eine Kvm-Virtualisierung auf Basis von Lucid/64bit:
<s_v_e_n> "stage1 not read correctly" 
<s_v_e_n> boten von server-cd (inkl. mount von proc und dev) und neu-installieren von grub bricht immer ab. 
<s_v_e_n> Ebenfalls die grub-konsole bricht ab: "Checking if /boot/grub/stage1" exists ... no"
<bullgard> swebo: Aus Deinem fdisk -l kann ich nicht erkennen, daß sich die Partitionen überlappen. Bildschirmfoto von GParted?
<s_v_e_n> ich bin ein recht erfahrender anwender und habe schon viele Systeme umgezogen. grub ist mir relativ vertraut, aber an dieser Stelle komme ich nicht weiter
<jokrebel> mahlzeit
<swebo> bullgard: naja, gparted zeigt einfach nur alles als unallocated an. also er findet gar keine partitionen
<bullgard> swebo: Wo steht das Wort "unallocated"? Oben rechts?
<bullgard> In dem Fenster in der 4. Zeile?
<swebo> einmal in der tabelle, wo die partitionen aufgelistet werden sollten steht das bei file system
<swebo> und einmal steht es dort, wo die ganzen partitionen als diagramme angezeigt werden sollten. "unallocated 149,05 GiB"
<swebo> auf der konsole, auf der ich gparted gestartet habe, gibt es aus: "Can't have overlapping partitions"
<bullgard> Hm. Was zeigt Dir cfdisk an? (cfdisk ist für gewöhnlich zuverlässiger als fdisk.)
<swebo> http://nopaste.php-q.net/370003
<swebo> moment... die partitionstabelle kommt auch gleich
<swebo> http://nopaste.php-q.net/370005
<bullgard> swebo: Die Partition Nr. 5 (swap) scheint mir falsch angelegt zu sein. Lösche sie probeweise und guck, ob dann GParted nicht mehr meckert.
<swebo> bullgard: sda5 scheint bei cfdisk allerdings logical zu sein. kann es passieren, dass ich dann die logische partition loesche, wo die sda4 drin ist?
<jokrebel> swebo: bei sda4 steht aber doch primär…
<bullgard> swebo:  Wenn bei der Partitionierung etwas schief gelaufen ist, dann möglicherweise ja. Ich hoffe, Du hast noch keine wichtigen Dateien auf den Partitionen?
<swebo> ich hab nen backup...
<bullgard> swebo: Dann schlage ich vor, daß Du probeweise die Partition 5 löschst.
<swebo> ok
<swebo> ich muss jetzt rebooten wegen der partitionstabelle... mal gucken  ( :  
<swebo> danke erstmal, bullgard!
<swebo> bullgard: danke! jetzt ist gparted wieder funktionstüchtig!  und die installation damit wohl hoffentlich auch!
<minimal> moin, hab grad mit ner windows install grub platt gemacht, und mit der anleitung von ubuntuusers kriege ich das nicht hin weill ich immer ne komische meldung bekommen :/
<Frickelpit> die da wäre?
<minimal> zunächsteinmal ich hab nen ubuntu live stick, diese anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB und methode 2 probiert
<minimal> mom ich boote gerade ma neu,.. wenn ich sda in mnt mounten will ist es buisy und er verwendet dann cdrom zum mounten,.. beim schreiben bzw install von rgub sagt der mit dann es ist nur ein readonly filesystem
<minimal> fehler von mir
<minimal> scheint zu gehen jetzt
 * Frickelpit sets minimal to mode PEBKAC *scnr*
<ppq> minimal: nächstes mal lieber im grub2 artikel gucken, das wird seit 9.10 standardmäßig installiert. in diesem fall war das vorgehen für grub und grub2 zwar das gleiche, aber das ist nicht immer so
<minimal> na toll jetzt beim boot !! error : file not found  grub rescue
<Frickelpit> minimal: live cd rein, methode 3 und fertig
<minimal> ok
<minimal> ne ich komm nicht klar :/
<jokrebel> minimal: Du hast evtl. Grub2! http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<minimal> ja stimmt schon, bin ich aber schon dran http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<minimal> bei update-grub kommt der fehler cannot find a device for /
<Frickelpit> minimal: und wir sollen jetzt beim "nicht klar kommen" helfen?
<Frickelpit> welchen befehl tippst du _genau_ ein?
<minimal> sudo grub-install --root-dorectory=/mnt /dev/sda
<minimal> davor hab ich sda2 in mnt gemounted
<minimal> weil das den bootflag hat
<ppq> --root-directory, nicht --root-dorectory!
<Frickelpit> vermutlich nur ein typo hier
<minimal> lst aber ntfs
<minimal> ja hier ist vertippt ^^
<bekks> ntfs?
<bekks> Wird nicht gehen.
<ppq> ah. naja, ein ntfs kann das jedenfalls nicht sein
<Frickelpit> ...
<Frickelpit> minimal: wubi installation?
<minimal> hmm k wie kann ich bootflag auf sda1 setzen, oder ist das nicht nötig
<bekks> Das Bootflag ist heutzutage nicht mehr nötig.
<minimal> na dann ich probirs mal mit sda1
<bekks> Ohje.
<bekks> Hoffentlich hast du ein Backup.#
<Frickelpit> minimal: wo ist dein / von ubuntu?
<Frickelpit> auf welcher partition?
<minimal> live cd? ansonsten mein root verzeichniss
<bekks> Einfach "probieren" wird die Kiste sicher zerlegen -- du solltest wissen, was du da machst, bevor du es machst.
<bekks> WO liegt dein / ?
<bekks> Garantiert nicht auf der LiveCD.
<minimal> noch ist alles da
<minimal> in /
<Frickelpit> ohje...
<bekks> Hast du eine Datensicherung?
<bekks> Eine _vollständige_ Datensicherung?
<minimal> hmm ich sicher mal mein home ^^
<bekks> Eine _vollständige_ Datensicherung -- eine, die auch dein Windows umfasst, etc?
<ppq> dazu müsstest du schonmal wissen, wo deine / partition ist, wenn du dein home nicht ausgelagert hast :)
<bekks> ppq: Unwichtige Details :P
<ppq> :D
<minimal> mein lappi brauch eigentlich keine datensicherung ^^ nur mein desktop pc
<minimal> :P
<bekks> Was bedeuten diese dauerenden, unnötigen ^^ Zeichen? Tastatur kaputt?
<Frickelpit> bekks: hinweispfeile evtl. :P
<apollo13> wie gehen die nach unten :þ
<jokrebel> .oO( Augenbraun hochzieh'n? )
<alex__> hallo!
<alex__> Kann mir jemand sagen ob und evtl. wie ich Totem dazu bringe den gl treiber zu nutzen?
<minimal> so ich starte mal nen neuen versuch :P
<minimal> chroot methode, folgendes problem, eingabe :  "grub-install /dev/sda" ausgabe :  /usr/sbin/grub-probe : error : cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<bekks> minimal: Beantworte die dort gestellt Frage.
<minimal> davor habe ich folgende 2 schritte gemacht : sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt       & sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<RedNifre> Hi.
<brain> Hallo, Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass es dem Befehl dd egal ist, ob die Partition /dev/sda2 ohne LVM vollverschluesselt ist. Habe bis jetzt immer mit
<brain> dd if=sda2 of=sda2.img(Kurzform) ein Systembackup gemacht, nun aber laut Wiki eine Vollverschlüsselung.
<minimal> die dort gestellete frage lautet ja
<RedNifre> Werden diese schwarzen aufpoppenden Hinweise eigentlich irgendwo gespeichert? Ich meine diese Popups die oben rechts erscheinen und unsichtbar werden, wenn man mit der Maus drueber faehrt.
<bekks> RedNifre: Nein.
<Frickelpit> bekks: doch
<bekks> Frickelpit: oh, wo denn?
<Frickelpit> RedNifre: es gibt unter ~/.config afaik eine datei
<RedNifre> Hm, gerade kam ein recht komplexes Popup das etwas meinte, von wegen das Filesystem könne nicht gescant werden und ich sollte echo irgendetwas ausführen. Natürlich konnte ich mir das nicht alles merken.
<RedNifre> Ah, super.
<Frickelpit> notify oder so
<bekks> RedNifre: Deswegen kann man sich sowas abschreiben ;)
<bekks> Statt es einfach wegzuklicken :)
<minimal> weiß keiner um rat?
 * LetoThe2nd hätte auf /var/log/$(username)/krasseschwarzepopups.log getippt.
<RedNifre> Das ist doch nichts mit wegklicken, diese Notifies verschwinden doch sofort von selbst
<Frickelpit> LetoThe2nd: ab damit nach launchpad, klingt nach nem klasse pfad :D
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<alex__> Kann mir jemand sagen ob und evtl. wie ich Totem dazu bringe den gl treiber zu nutzen?
<RedNifre> Hm, leider keine Notify-Datei dort, aber ich nutze auch gerade Peppermint (basiert auf Ubuntu)
<Frickelpit> ...
<Frickelpit> dann frag deren support
<brain> ...anders gefragt-dd spiegelt doch Partitionen unabhaengig vom Dateisystem darauf. Also muesste es doch egal sein, ob das Filesystem verschluesselt ist, oder?
<sash_> brain: ja
<sash_> brain: aber je nach setup (mit lvm, 2 pv sda3+4 zusammen in einer vg, dann in einem verschlüsselten lv) wirds blöd, da dann sda3 ohne 4 wiederherzustellen
<brain> ist ohne lvm-thx DaumeNachOben
<minimal> was mach ich nun?...
<minimal> kennt sich keiner aussreichend mit grub2 & reparieren aus?
<sash_> leute, die sich auskennen, umgehen grub2 aus faulheit *scnr*
<minimal> ja mir ja egal ob es nun grub2 oder 1 ist ^^ ich will nur wieder beide systeme booten können :P
<sash_> minimal: eigene boot-partition?
<minimal> ist sda
<minimal> die hat mehrere partitionen aber sda1 ist linux drauf
<sash_> ausgabe von fdisk -l
<bekks> sudo fdisk -l nach nopaste.
<sash_> ,paste? minimal 
<shetlandpony> minimal: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<minimal> ja nopaste ist blöd ^^ hab kein internet am anderen rechner.... sda1 = linux  sda2 & 3 NTFS (windows)  sda4 = extended und sda5 linux swap
<jokrebel> minimal: ist keine gültige Ausrede. Kopier es mit nem USB-Stick zB.
<minimal> oh gott ^^ wenn es sein muss ,..
<bekks> oder schreib es komplett ab.
<bekks> Wie auch immer.
<minimal> oben steht doch alles ^^
<sash_> nein
<minimal> bootflag sitzt auf sda2
<Frickelpit> minimal: du willst hilfe, wir müssen die ausgabe nicht unbedingt haben ;)
<minimal> aber mom
<minimal> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/PZcYJL2AF3m5IMmnZZxA/
<sash_> minimal: von deinem fehler mal abgesehen, kann os-prober nichts finden, wenn du die windows-systempartition nicht mit in den chroot reinnimmst
<minimal> hmm wie stell ich das an, kann ich sda1 & sda2 in mnt mounten?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> mkdir /mnt/sda1 und /mnt/sda2
<Frickelpit> und dann in die jeweiligen verzeichnise mounten
<minimal> also hab jetzt einma mount /dev/sda1 & 2 /mnt
<minimal> also 2befehle
<minimal> &   sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/boot
<minimal> sry fehler falscher befehl
<minimal> den meinte ich noch sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<bekks> FALSCH.
<minimal> das sind dann insgesammt 3 befehle
<bekks> Danns chreib HIER bitte mal die korrekten genauen Befehle hin, und nicht nur Brüchstücke.
<minimal> ok sry neuer versuch : sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt , sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt , sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<bekks> FALSCH.
<bekks> Wieso mountest du sda1 UND sda nach /mnt?
<bekks> Dass das nicht gutgehen kann, sollte klar sein.
<bekks> Man sagte Dir:
<bekks> 1219 142241 < Frickelpit> mkdir /mnt/sda1 und /mnt/sda2
<bekks> 1219 142252 < Frickelpit> und dann in die jeweiligen verzeichnise mounten
<bekks> Mach das doch einfach.
<minimal> hmm welche verzeichnisse? nur das /boot?
<minimal> Ich würde es ja gerne machen aber ich checke es nicht
<bekks> Lies doch einfach was man Dir schreibt, und mache es auch einfach.
<bekks> Und bastel nicht selber irgendwelche Ideen in Befehle.
<minimal> ahh
<minimal> hab das übersehen was Frickelpit geschrieben hat,.. also mom
<minimal> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1
<minimal> sudo mkdir /mnt/sda2
<minimal> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<minimal> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2
<minimal> so sollte es stimmen
<minimal> jetzt noch das? sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<RedNifre> Habe es gelöst, indem ich einfach einen Screenshot der Popup-Message gemacht habe. :)
<sash_> minimal: leider immer noch falsch
<minimal> ok bitte um eine kleine erläuterung
<sash_> minimal: (sudo lass ich mal weg): mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; mkdir /mnt/sda2; mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2; mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev; chroot /mnt
<minimal> sash_ : habs genauso gemacht, fehlerfrei
<minimal> sash_ : kommt jetzt ein sudo grub-install /dev/sdX ?=
<minimal> oder ein sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdX
<bekks> Nein.
<Frickelpit> minimal: lies nach
<Frickelpit> steht alles im wiki
<bekks> Denk doch mal nach, wohin du das gemounted hast? Nicht nach /mnt sondern nach /mnt/sda1.
<minimal> das hab ich doch aus dem wiki
<Frickelpit> minimal: dir ist der sinn eines chroot bekant?
<bekks> Oder?
<minimal> rechte?
<bekks> minimal: Das kannst du nicht aus dem Wiki haben, denn im Wiki ist es richtig.
<bekks> Nix Rechte, Falscher Mountpoint.
<sash_> minimal: wenn du via chroot in dem system bist, bist du in dem system. und dann arbeitest du da, als wäre es dein system
<sash_> bekks: du wirfst root-dir und chroot durcheinander. er hat n chroot gemacht
<sash_> minimal: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<bekks> Mit seinem Ansatz von oben hat er trotzdem kein /dev in /mnt/sda1/
<minimal> schaut ma hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur    unter Reparatur mittels Desktop-CD¶  dachte das wäre der richtige artikel
<sash_> wieso auch, wenn er nach /mt chrootet?P
<bekks> sondern er hat es nach /mnt/dev gemounted. Womit dann der Fehler bei grub erklärbar ist.
<sash_> nach /mnt meinte ich
<bekks> 1219 142928 < minimal> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<bekks> Offensichtlich hat er das nicht nach /mnt gemounted...
<sash_> bekks: 14:34:06 < sash_> [blabla (richtig)] 14:40:18 < minimal> sash_ : habs genauso gemacht, fehlerfrei
<bekks> Ja, das ist doch beides Falsch.
<bekks> Wie soll er denn ein chroot haben, wenn sein system IM chroot in sda1/ und sda2/ liegt?
<bekks> Bitte lest nach, wie ein chroot funktioniert :)
<Frickelpit> lol
<Frickelpit> kinners
<bekks> Man man man.
<Frickelpit> lebensaufgabe chroot mit grub hier?
<minimal> ach mann,.. war das bisher also für die katz?
<bekks> Scheinbar.
<bekks> minimal: Folge dem Wiki und mache exakt was da steht. Unmounte vorher den ganzen Kram wieder.
<sash_> bekks: dann sag mit mal bitte, was an 14:34:06 < sash_> [blubb] falsch ist
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD#Einrichtung
<bekks> 1219 143406 < sash_> minimal: (sudo lass ich mal weg): mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; mkdir /mnt/sda2; mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2; mount  -o bind /dev /mnt/dev; chroot /mnt
 * RedNifre mampft Popcorn.
<bekks> Erklär mir mal den Inhalt von /mnt, nach den Aktionen.
<minimal> wenn ich die super grub cd nehm bekomm ich auch error codes...
<bekks> minimal: Und die müssen wir erraten?
<minimal> ach man ich komm nicht klar mit der anleitung, habs doch schon seit heute früh mal probiert
<sash_> bekks: /mnt ist sda1, /mnt/sda2 ist sda2 in sda1; /mnt/dev ist /dev
<sash_> bekks: bei ner boot-partition mountest du die ja auch nach /mnt/boot, nachdem in /mnt schon sda1 ist. nur dass du hier keine boot.partition, sondern die windows-partition dazuhängst
<bekks> Ich bin mal gespannt, was die Ausgabe von "mount" ist.
<bekks> Wozu sollte man die Widnowspartition in ein chroot hängen?
<sash_> damit grub die findet
 * jokrebel fragt sich das auch.
<bekks> Wozu sollte sie gemounted sein?
<bekks> Das ist totaler Quatsch.
<sash_> das stimmt...
<bekks> Siehst du :)
<sash_> aber schaden tuts auch nicht :)
<bekks> Wenn da überhaupt noch was bootfähiges zu finden ist, nach den ganzen grub install aufrufen.
<minimal> ach mann , bekks kannst du mir nicht auf die sprünge helfen
<minimal> ich hab schon 2 methoden probiert
<minimal> -.-
<bekks> minimal: Die MEthoden im Wiki funktionieren und sind gut erklärt.
<bekks> Wenn man einfach tut, was da steht.
<minimal> ja leider klappts nicht,.. warte mal ich machs wie im wiki stehrt
<minimal> wie kann ich alles auf einmal umounten?
<bekks> "klappt nicht" ist KEINE Fehlermeldung.
<minimal> sudo umount *   ?
<bekks> Gar nicht.
<bekks> man umount lesen und einzeln unmounten.
<minimal> ok mom
<minimal> ich nehm mal das hier ?http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB  ist ja egal ob grub 1 bzw 2
<bekks> Ist NICHT egal.
<bekks> Welchen Grub hast du? 1 oder 2?
<minimal> neustes ubuntu, wird wohl grub 2 sein
<bekks> Dann wirst du mit der Anleitung für 1 genau nichts reparieren können.
<bekks> Also nimm die für 2.
<minimal> GRUB 2 vollständig neu installieren mach ich nun
<jokrebel> minimal: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode … und dort auch den Link "...wechseln" nicht überlesen.
<bekks> Ihr werdet das schon hinkriegen... ich bin raus aus dem Ticket. Die richtige Anleitung hast du ja jetzt.
<minimal> jokrebel : genau das hab ich doch schon heute früh als erstes probiert
<minimal> aber wier machen das jetzt mal gemeinsam schritt für schritt
<minimal> Frickelpit : das mounten von sda1 und 2 wie du es mir geschrieben hast ist notwendig oder?
<minimal> also mkdir /mnt/sda1  mkdir /mnt/sda2
<minimal> (geht um den link wechseln schrott)
<minimal> *schritt nicht schrott ^^
<Frickelpit> minimal: nein, man hat dir doch gesagt, dass es egal ist ob du deine win-partition mountest oder nicht
<bekks> minimal: Was im Wiki steht IST Notwendig, sonst würde es da doch nicht stehen, oder?
<bekks> Die Windowspartition ist irrelevant.
<jokrebel> .oO( findet im Wiki nichts von wegen mkdir )
<bekks> minimal: Mach was im Wiki steht. Da steht NICHTS von mkdir /mnt/sdaX 
<bekks> Und lass deine eigenen Ideen dabei sein.
<jokrebel> minimal: Geh doch mal das Wiki Schritt-für-Schritt durch.
<blueberry> es funktioniert nicht
<jokrebel> ,fn? blueberry
<shetlandpony> blueberry: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<Frickelpit> ,fn? blueberry
<shetlandpony> blueberry: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<blueberry> ich habe auch schon selber das ganze panel gelöscht & neu eungerichtet
<jokrebel> blueberry: das benachrichtigungsfeld hat 3 kleine Punkte. Sind die denn zu sehen?
<blueberry> es hat alles neu geladen. aber das network manager applet ist nicht auf dem panel zu sehen.
<blueberry> leider nein.
<jokrebel> blueberry: über Rechstklick - Hinzufügen schon durchgeführt?
<blueberry> gerade eben.
<blueberry> jetzt sind die punkte zu sehen
<jokrebel> blueberry: und immer noch kein Network-Applet daneben, oder wie?
<apricot> hallo
<blueberry> nein. es ist echt eigenartig. genau diesen schritt `über rechtsklick -> zum panel hinzufügen` habe ich schon öfter durchgeführt. doch immer erscheint kein network applet
<apricot> als Ubuntu Neuling hab ich Probs mit der Installation von Nvidia-Treibern. Beim 'Gurgeln' hab ich immer Hinweise auf das Menü: 'System / Systemeinstellungen / erweiterte Treiber..' - Gibts bei mir nicht (außerdem auch englisch). Die Menüs sind aber ganz anders als beschrieben
<apricot> und ALT-F2 'Jockey' bringt auch nix
<ppq> apricot: halt einfach nach "hardware" und "driver" ausschau. das symbol ist grün und soll eine steckkarte darstellen
<apricot> sowas gibts da nicht !!!
<ppq> apricot: und das programm heißt jockey-gtk
<apricot> gibts auch nicht
<Frickelpit> apricot: hast du überhaupt gnome?
<apricot> jo das schon
<ppq> apricot: dann installier doch mal jockey-common und jockey-gtk. oder: direkt nvidia-glx-<version> installieren
<Frickelpit> sprich oben und unten ein panel?
<apricot> logo
<Frickelpit> ,nvidia? apricot
<shetlandpony> apricot: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<apricot> is gnome :)
<Frickelpit> da lesen ;)
<apricot> ja aber die vielen fehlenden Menüs ... was is das denn ?   Berechtigung / root ?
<Frickelpit> mach mal einen screenshot und lad denn irgendwo hoch
<blueberry> was kann das bloß sein ??
<apricot> habs hochgeladen auf: http://paste.phati.de/230011
<Frickelpit> ...
<blueberry> der networkmanager ist installiert, aber eben auf dem panel nicht sichtbar
<Frickelpit> läuft er auch?
<blueberry> bin gleich wieder da.
<apricot> und nochmal mit dem gekappten Menü: http://paste.phati.de/230012
<apricot> shetlandpony, leider ist die website down ... wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Frickelpit> ,bot? apricot
<shetlandpony> apricot: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Frickelpit> apricot: klick mal deinen link an, was fällt dir auf?
<apricot> hihi  :)
<apricot> nix fällt auf 
<Frickelpit> das bild ist bei dir _lokal_ auf dem rechner gespeichert, wie sollen wir uns das anschauen?
<apricot> Mist ...
<Frickelpit> ich kann nicht auf deinen desktop schauen ...
<apricot> ich dacht das sei mitgesendet worden...
<Frickelpit> das ist ein pasteservice, der ist für texte gut aber kein hoster für bilder
<Frickelpit> nimm ubuntu-pics oder ähnliche dienste
<apricot> ok
<pc-world> Ich (bzw. Ubuntu) habe folgendes Problem: ich finde nirgends eine Einstellung, den Sound auf mein Front-Panel weiterzuleiten. habe in der alsa-base.conf schon alle Optionen durchprobiert, nach einem Restart habe ich nie eine entsprechende Einstellung finden können. Jemand da, der mir helfen könnte?
<apricot> bei ubuntu-pics muss ich mich erst anmelden ... gibts andere die screenshots speichern ?
<pc-world> www.abload.de
<apricot> danke
<apricot> geil: www.abload.de erscheint 2 Sekunden...dann isser wieder weg
<apricot> andere Frage: wie stell ich die Sprache (z.B. Menüs) um auf deutsch ?
<pc-world> was für ein Browser? :D
<apricot> Firefox
<apricot> Epiphany auch
<jokrebel> apricot: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:O6PBTRqkFu8J:wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen+sprache+ubuntu+wiki&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&client=ubuntu
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/39bes33 | Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<leszek> hi
<apricot> jokrebel, wieder dasselbe Prob: in meiner Version (englisch) st unter System/Administration nix mehr wo man das einstellen könnte - insgesamt 7 Menüpunkte in System/Administration
<jokrebel> hier unter (deutsch) system - Sytemverwaltung wesentlich mehr als 7 Unterpunkte. Vielleicht nicht alle Menüs aktiv? (wieder in deutsch) einstellbar unter ANwendungen - Sonstiges - Menü bearbeiten…
<jokrebel> .oO( aber eine von Hause aus deutsche installation hat das eigentlich )
<ila_local> kann man noch den alten ausweiss beantragen?
<jokrebel> ,ot? ila_local
<shetlandpony> ila_local: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<fbausch> ila_local: welchen alten Ausweis?
<schweegi> gibt es ein grafisches tool für GNOME, das informationen zum System (Grafikkarte, etc.) anzeigt?
<Frickelpit> bestimmt
<jokrebel> schweegi: sysinfo
<schweegi> jokrebel: danke :)
<jokrebel> schweegi: gerne …und noch n paar andere http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:iD6yjI2pq2QJ:wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ger%C3%A4temanager+ubuntu+wiki+sysinfo&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&client=ubuntu
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/3acbr53 | Gerätemanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<schweegi> jokrebel: danke
<hausgeist> moin
<dreamon> Wenn ich mit nautilus ein großes File kopiere.. und während er es kopiert noch eine Kopieraktion mache. Dann tut er beide gleichzeitig kopieren. Kann man das irgendwie nacheinander machen lassen?
<rumpe1> dreamon, nicht mit hausmitteln... entsprechendes "intelligentes" scheduling vermisse ich auch :/
<dreamon> rumpe1, aha. Ok. bei Netzwerkkopien .. ist das streßig, wenn er ein Elefantenrennen veranstaltet. auch von der fragmentierung her wäre es bestimmt besser
<rumpe1> dreamon, nö.. ist generell doof... wenn auf den selben datenträger kopiert wird, hast du bei zwei gleichzeitigen jobs jeweils deutlich weniger als 50% der geschwindigkeit...
<dreamon> rumpe1, Ich versteh auch nicht diese Suchfunktion.. zeigt mir immer die gleichen dateien an, wenn ich nur auf die Lupe drücke
<dreamon> rumpe1, ja, eine Pause Taste wäre gut. Und nicht nur eine Abbruchtaste
<rumpe1> dreamon, pause-taste wäre wirklich das mindeste, was man einfordern könnte... aber das wird gerade stark off-topic ^^
<dreamon> Kennst du/anderer ein programm wo das geht?
<rumpe1> hab nie gezielt danach gesucht, da ich das eh nur alle paar monate mal für kurze zeit bräuchte
<rumpe1> dreamon, http://www.adriancourreges.com/projects/minicopier/  
<abrakazam> hallo, hat jemand eine ahnung, wo die lautstärkeeinstellungen von pulseaudio gespeichert werden?
<abrakazam> (ich weiß blöde frage..=
<dreamon> rumpe1, Lustiges Teil .. aber funktioniert
<Frickelpit> abrakazam: "PulseAudio speichert alle Einstellungen (auch die Lautstärke-Einstellungen für jede verwendete Soundquelle) in der Datei ~/.pulse/volume-restore.table, sodass sie nur einmal vorgenommen werden müssen." aus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio
<abrakazam> danke
<smt-mobil> hi leute, kann mir jemand sagen, warum die udev rules die ich für meinen touchscreen zur kalibrierung eingerichtet haben nach nem reboot ignoriert werden?
<pog> ich wollte auf dem VServer sshfs verwenden, obowhl der user in der Gruppe fuse ist, kommt immer Solution: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied 
<pog> allerdings existiert auch kein /dev/fuse
<pog> ich frage mich, ob man aus einem virtuozzo Container das ueberhaupt machen kann.
<pog> das ist ja vorhanden, sieht in Ordnung aus Gruppe fuse 24707159 crw-rw----  1 root fuse   10, 229 17. Dez 19:04 fuse
<pog> auch root kann es nicht mounten, gleicher Fehler
<pog> vermuitl
<pog> vermutlich muss der Hoster erlauben, dass ein VPS auf die Kernelresource zugreift. 
<tm> pog: schonmal danach gegooglet?
<Astrophysiker> Hi, mein Rechner friert seit kurzem unregelmäßig im laufenden Betrieb ein. Da hilft dann nur ein Hardreset... Wie finde ich heraus, ob das ein Hardwareproblem ist?
<jokrebel>  Astrophysikerauch Sys-Req geht dann nicht mehr? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<Astrophysiker> jokrebel, ich werds mal testen, danke
<Andy1978> Astrophysiker: kommst du noch auf eine Konsole mit STRG+ALT+F1 ?
<Astrophysiker> Andy1978, nein
<Andy1978> Astrophysiker: wenn du einen zweiten Rechner im LAN hast, kannst auch mal probieren ob du per SSH drauf kommst. Sonst wie von jokrebel Sys-Req
<Astrophysiker> Andy1978, übers LAN komm ich auch nicht drauf
<Andy1978> Astrophysiker: unregelmäßig bedeutet, daß du es keiner Aktion zuordnen kannst? Ist z.B. ein Temperaturproblem möglich?
<Andy1978> Astrophysiker: Memtest laufen lassen wäre noch eine Möglichkeit...
<Astrophysiker> Andy1978, genau... es tritt unabhängig vom arbeiten auf... temperaturproblem glaube ich nicht, es passiert auch mal im leerlauf
<Astrophysiker> Andy1978, d.h. das könnte ein RAM-problem sein?
<Andy1978> Astrophysiker: mit "einfrieren" verbinde ich eigentlich immer Motherboard/Chipsatz,CPU oder RAM Fehler
<Astrophysiker> Andy1978, wie würde ich denn einen softwarefehler identifizieren?
<Andy1978> Astrophysiker: wen der Bug so "tief" sitzt, daß der Rechner nicht mehr bedienbar ist (z.B. Kernel), wüsste ich auch nicht, wie ich den identifizieren sollte
<Andy1978> würde wohl auf einen Hinweis in den Logs hoffen
<jokrebel> .oO( Ausschlussverfahren )
<Andy1978> tritt das Problem auch mit einer Live-CD auf?
<Astrophysiker> Andy1978, das hab ich noch nicht testen können... werde ich aber mal machen
<schweegi> warum werden die Microsoft-Schriftarten (Arial, etc.) nicht in kubuntu trotz installiertem ttf-mscorefonts-paket angezeigt? Ich kann sie nirgends auswählen
<Frickelpit> schweegi: wie hast du das paket installiert?
<schweegi> Frickelpit: über kpackagekit
<Frickelpit> schweegi: hast du der eula zugestimmt beim installieren?
<schweegi> Frickelpit: mir wurde keine angezeigt
<Frickelpit> schweegi: mach mal per terminal ein reinstall
<schweegi> Frickelpit: okay
<schweegi> Frickelpit: danke, jetzt wurde mir im terminal auch eine eula angezeigt
<schweegi> kpackagekit ist manchmal echt nicht so das wahre
<Frickelpit> np
<minimal> ich habs endlich geschafft grub wieder herzustellen,.. jedoch laded der ubuntu direkt, ohne das ich ein auswahl menu habe, ich bin grad in der grub.conf welche setting ist denn für die zeit zuständig
<dadrc> GRUB_TIMEOUT=3
<hudo> abend, welche Pakete sind nötig um auf einem T42 mit Lucid die OSD Sachen  darzustellen ?
<dadrc> "Die OSD-Sachen" ist bemerkenswert präzise :>
<minimal> es ist grub2, da siehts bissi anders aus dadrc denke ich
<Frickelpit> minimal: in der grub.cfg soll man nicht rumfummeln
<Frickelpit> dafür ist die /etc/default/grub da
<dadrc> minimal: das ist von grub2
<dadrc> was Frickelpit sagt.
<Frickelpit> hättest du dich ein wenig mit dem wiki beschäftigt, wüsstest du das aber auch
<hudo> dadrc, Lautstaerke, Helligkeit, ...
<minimal> ahh danke :D
<dadrc> hudo: Lautstärke geht leider nicht, soweit ich weiß - zumindest, wenn es die gleiche Soundkarte wie mein t60 hat. Helligkeit geht hier aber automatisch.
<dadrc> Hast du tp_smapi installiert?
<Fuchs> Lautstaerke geht, wenn man einen gescheiten mixer hat
<Fuchs> tp_smapi tut dafuer nun gerade mal gar nichts. 
<dadrc> Fuchs: Lautstärke geht? Ich krieg die Lautstärke von der Hardware zwar von alsa angezeigt, aber als extra Device
<dadrc> Fuchs: Hast du mal 'nen Link dazu?
<Fuchs> www.thinkwiki.org
<Fuchs> und ich meinte dafuer ein OSD fuer die Lautstaerke 
<dadrc> Fuchs: Aber die Hardwaretasten zum Steuern der Masterlautstärke klappt nicht, oder?
<Fuchs> dadrc: sie sollte einen key event produzieren, den man dann einfach mappen kann
<Fuchs> ergo: doch
<d0nus> hi leute ich hab ein problem. ich mach grad eine protokollauswertung mit calc und da gibts keine x-achsen fehlerbalken. origin und excel gibts ja nicht für ubuntu, gibts nicht doch irgend eine ubuntualternative?
<smt-mobil> wo pack ich am geschicktesten ein script hin, das ausgeführt werden soll, bevor der login erscheint?
<dadrc> Fuchs: Naja, das hab ich schon probiert. xev erkennt keine Events.
<Fuchs> dadrc: und acpi_listen? 
<hudo> dadrc, lautstaerke und helligkeit funktionieren beide, jedoch gibts kein OSD Anzeige dazu
<Fuchs> smt-mobil: rc.local 
<jokrebel> ppf … cu
<Fuchs> hudo: fuer die Anzeige ist Deine Desktopumgebung zustaendig
<dadrc> hudo: ja, funktionieren tun sie, so war das nicht gemeint
<smt-mobil> irgendwelche besonderen anforderungen an das scirpt? Fuchs?
<hudo> Fuchs, habe das Gnome von der Installation. WO muss ich da ansetzen dass auch OSD geht ?
<dadrc> Fuchs: ah, gute Idee. Da passiert was :)
<Frickelpit> libnotify-bin installiert?
<Fuchs> smt-mobil: es sollte ausfuehrbar sein, und Du solltest den vollen Pfad dazu in die rc.local schreiben
<minimal> komisch timeout steht bei 10
<minimal> aber grub ist nicht sichtbar
<Fuchs> dadrc: dann mappe den entsprechenden Event an einen amixer -sset Befehl 
<smt-mobil> Fuchs, thx
<Frickelpit> minimal: dann solltest du die doku nochmal genauer lesen
<dadrc> Fuchs: mh, danke. Mal sehen. Die Buttons verstellen ja auch noch die Hardwarelautstärke - aber da krieg ich was hin. Danke für den Tipp :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<minimal2> http://pastebin.de/12971
<smt-mobil> na dann geh ich ma testen
<Frickelpit> minimal2: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 umändern in #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 dann update-grub
<minimal2> und ich depp hab da false reingeschrieben Frickelpit 
<Frickelpit> minimal2: hättest du das wiki gelesen, wäre das nicht passiert ;)
<minimal2> na ja steht ja eh noch arbeit an ^^ windwos ist nicht eingetragen so wie ich das gesehen hab
<bolder_> bbl
<rieslingranger> Nabend, ich hab mir die source.list durchgeschossen. könnte mir einer mal hierbei helfen: http://pastebin.com/sMXeLqbm ??? Danke im voraus
<dadrc> rieslingranger: steht doch da, du hast einen Fehler in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/team-xbmc-ppa-maverick.list
<OlMightyGreek> alohaa
<rieslingranger> mit sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list finde ich die zeile aber nicht
<OlMightyGreek> irgendwie kann ich die klänge nicht abschalten. immer wenn ich auf ne ok schaltfläche etc. klicke kommt ein ton. "keine klänge" unter klänge in den einstellungen hilft nicht. ideen?
<dadrc> rieslingranger: das steht da auch nicht.
<dadrc> Die Datei, die du suchst, heißt /etc/apt/sources.list.d/team-xbmc-ppa-maverick.list
<Frickelpit> rieslingranger: und nutze gksudo und nicht sudo, wenn du grafische programme mit rootrechten bearbeiten möchtest
<frank__> hi, hab ein problem mit einer nvidia karte, 2 monitoren (erweterter desktop) und machinarium von dem humble indie bundle 2. Der flashplayer belegt nur ein viertel des 2. monitors. kann da einer helfen?
<bekks> Was ist "Machinarium"?
<frank__> bekks: ein spiel des bundles
<smt-mobil> Fuchs, irgendwie haut das net hin mit rc.local, wird weder vor noch nach dem login ausgeführt
<Fuchs> smt-mobil: Befehl ist korrekt drin und ausfuehrbar? 
<smt-mobil> jupp
<smt-mobil> script funzt so ohne weiteres
<Fuchs> ,funzt? smt-mobil 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber funzt, ich assoziiere aber confen und funzen damit
<Fuchs> ,funzen? smt-mobil 
<shetlandpony> smt-mobil: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, darf ich die rc.local mal in einem pastebin sehen? 
<smt-mobil> sekunde
<minimal> Frickelpit,  also ich kriege grub beim booten nicht sichtbar, troz durchlesen der grub 2 konfiguration auf ubuntuusers.... 
<smt-mobil> fuchs http://paste.ubuntu.com/545724/
<Fuchs> ja mei
<Fuchs> warum funktioniert das wohl nicht
<Fuchs> smt-mobil: rc.local kommt vor X hoch
<smt-mobil> hmm
<Fuchs> smt-mobil: da dies nicht passieren darf in Deinem Fall:  gdm nutzen, der kennt naemlich pre- und post-session Skripte 
<Fuchs> die Dokumentation dazu ist allerdings etwas spaerlich und basiert auf sprechenden Namen der Dateien
<smt-mobil> geht upstart, oder ist das auch wieder zu früh?
<Fuchs> es muss halt direkt mit X, oder kurz danach
<smt-mobil> hmm ist beim login der gdm überhaupt schon zuständig? da kann ich doch den desktop manager auswählen...
<bekks> Seit wann denn das?
<bekks> Seit wann kannst du bei gdm auswählen, ob du gdm oder kdm benutzen willst, zB?
<smt-mobil> wenn du mehrere dms installiert hast kannst du beim login die art der desktop session wählen...
<bekks> Lies meine Frage nochmal.
<smt-mobil> hmm und du meine
<bekks> Du verwechselt anscheinend Desktop Manager mit Desktop Environment.
<Frickelpit> smt-mobil: desktop-session hat nichts mit dem login-manager zu tun
<smt-mobil> das wäre möglich bekks
<hudo> suche lucid treiber fuer SIS 7012 Audio Device
<bekks> hudo: viel Erfolg ;)
<hudo> bekks, gibts nicht ?
<hudo> ist doch uraltes device ...
<bekks> hudo: Ich hab nur SIS gelesen, und instinktiv viel Erfolg gewünscht.
<Frickelpit> :D
<Frickelpit> hudo: die partnerbörse ist nebenan *scnr*
<PTBD> hallo. was muss ich tun damit die man pages zu C auf deutsch sind?
<Frickelpit> manpages-de installieren?
<bekks> Die man pages will man nicht auf Deutsch lesen müssen.
<PTBD> warum? 
<hudo> bekks, Frickelpit, und wie sieht es mit Grafik-Treiber fuer SIS 330 Mirage integrated aus ?
<AdleoAdrian> gibts n gutes Programm zum Proggen in VB oder C++?
<Frickelpit> hudo: SIS ist crap mMn
<Frickelpit> da kannst du dir gleich ein bein abhauen
<bekks> hudo: Bäääääh. Dann lieber keinen Rechner benutzen.
<Fuchs> AdleoAdrian: in C++ reihenweise, fuer VB: nein, aber es gibt Gambas
<hudo> Frickelpit, mag sein, aber gibts da keine Loesung ? Rechner ist halt nun mal da
<Fuchs> AdleoAdrian: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programmierung   << 
<Robert_Zenz> AdleoAdrian, VB.NET gäbe es MonoDevelop
<Frickelpit> natülich gibt es die, schau mal ins wiki
<AdleoAdrian> danke
<Frickelpit> oder google mal nach SIS 330 mirage ubuntu
<AdleoAdrian> Gambas find ich jetzt nicht so toll
<ppl8x> wie kann man den windows in grub1 einfügen?
<Fuchs> ,grub? ppl8x 
<ppl8x> ich glaub hd(0,2) ist richtig
<shetlandpony> ppl8x, GRUB ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB - Weitere Infos im query ...
<AdleoAdrian> MonoDevelop sieht auf den Ersten Blick schon sehr gut aus :-)
<noobody> hi leute... kann mir jemand ein gutes programm empfehlen mit dem ich mkvs auf m2ts muxen kann?
<smt-mobil> hmm, pre-session script funktioniert zwar, aber erst nach dem login, was doof ist wenn man osk für den login nutzen will
<AdleoAdrian> noobody, nimm kdenlive oder Transmageddon
<AdleoAdrian> avidemuxx gibt auch noch. Bin ich nicht so Fan von
<noobody> ok... von welchem bist du durch und durch fan?
<AdleoAdrian> Kdenlive! Ist ein Muss. Kann man auch noch mit Schneiden. Für reines Konvertieren is Transmageddon besser
<noobody> cool danke =)
<AdleoAdrian> bei TMG kann man aber nicht so viel einstellen
<noobody> naja, ich wills nur ausm container raus holen, weil meine box blöd tut
<AdleoAdrian> Für Win gibts noch Format Factory. Das geht auch mit Wine und PlayOnLinux
<noobody> ich möchte ein multimedia-plugin-paket installieren, wenn ich auf installiere klicke, passiert nichts
<smt-mobil> danke für den tip mit gdm pre-session, war zwar init (presession ist nach login) aber dir richtige richtung wars schonmal, danke jungs
<dadrc> noobody: machs mal auf der konsole, sudo apt-get install <paket>
<dadrc> dann kriegste aussagekräftigere Fehlermeldungen
<noobody> über konsole ist ihm wohl wayne.... ist das plugin gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<dadrc> gib mal die Fehlermeldung her
<smt-mobil> kennt jemand ein android-style onscreen keyboard für ubuntu (das aufgeht wenn ich eine element highlighte, das texteingaben erwartet?
<noobody> nee da hab ich keine fehlermeldung bekommen... über softwarecenter kam ne meldung das es keine vertrauenswürde quelle ist
<dadrc> noobody: tjo, dann passt wohl der Key nicht. Hat das Installieren denn jetzt geklappt?
<noobody> ja, über konsole gings auf eimal
<noobody> danke =)
<dadrc> smt-mobil: onboard ist eigentlich immer installiert, das ist zumindest eine bildschirmtastatur
<hudo> sysinfo erkennt die grafikkarte. Und Treiber ist anscheinend bei xserver-xorg-video-sis dabei. Wie kann ich diesen Treiber auswaehlen ? In maverick gibts xorg.conf nicht mehr ?
<smt-mobil> jo, das weiß ich schon, es ging mehr um das verhalten, das sie versteckt sein soll solang sie nicht gebraucht wird
<dadrc> hudo: kannst du erstellen, wird benutzt
<Fuchs> hudo: ziemlich sicher ist er schon ausgewaehlt, wirf mal einen Blick nach /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hudo> Fuchs, in log steht was von SIS 661 (ist der chipsatz), aber wie kann ich höhere Aufloesung ermoeglichen ? Bei "Auflösung" steht Bildschirm unbekannt und Aufloesung ist grade 960x600
<Fuchs> hudo: pack das Log in einen pastebin
<hudo> Wie erstelle ich xorg.conf ?
<Fuchs> das mit der Aufloesung kann verschiedene Gruende haben, z.B. ein nicht korrekt ausgelesene EDID
<smt-mobil> hmm, gok wirkt ganz brauchbar
<hudo> Fuchs, http://pastebin.com/M8Y2y70x
<Fuchs> der sis Treiber wird verwendet
<Fuchs> und etwas weiter unten steht auch, warum er keine hoeheren Aufloesungen anbietet
<Fuchs> die Wiederholfrequenz, die er sich ausrechnet, ist nicht im zulaessigen Bereich
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines  << da, hudo 
<hudo> Fuchs, wo steht das bitte mit der Wiederholfrequenz (im log)
<hudo> welche Zeile ?
<Fuchs> oeh
<Fuchs> sind so an die 30 Zeilen
<hudo> wo geht slos ?
<Fuchs> also die findet man schon. Such nach "out of range" darin
<Fuchs> ~ 220 
<hudo> ok
<IchEsseDichAuf> was könnt ihr mir empfehlen um die spektren der audiodateien unter ubuntu anzuschauen?
<AdleoAdrian> vlc media player ZUm verwallten eher Songbird
<ppq> vlc kann das spektrum analysiern?
<ppq> cool
<IchEsseDichAuf> echt? wie?
<AdleoAdrian> plugins...
<AdleoAdrian> hab ich mal in nem Beitrag gelesen irgendwo im Netz
<AdleoAdrian> hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Programm quickly gemacht?
 * Wedelwolf is schlafen
<schweegi> wie kann man unter kopete die entertaste zum absenden einer nachricht einstellen? ich finde dazu keine einstellungsmöglichkeit oder ich bin einfach nur zu blind das jetzt zu finden
<schweegi> bislang muss ich immer ALT + S drücken, das nervt...
<Fuchs> das sollte eigentlich ootb gehen 
<Fuchs> und sonst im Chatfenster -> Einstellungen -> Tastenkuerzel 
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> Einstellungen -> Kurzbefehle
<Fuchs> so, gute Nacht
<schweegi> da steht "Eingabe", aber bei Drücken von Enter macht der ne neue Zeile
<OlMightyGreek> hat hier jemand zufällig ne radeon (vielleicht sogar ein 5000er modell)? ich hab ein paar problemchen mit der leistung. find aber nicht so recht die lösung
<OlMightyGreek> das bild ist beim aufbau oft sehr träge. 3d effekte sind aus, treiber flrgx oder so
<schweegi> OlMightyGreek: hast du den fglrx installiert? der hat unter linux leider einige einbußen bei der 3D-Leistung
<OlMightyGreek> ja, hab ich
<OlMightyGreek> ich nutze ihn ja ohne 3d effekte
<OlMightyGreek> er soll im 2d modus flüssig laufen
<bekks> Wie testet Du das denn?
<schweegi> das sollte mit dem fglrx eigentlich keine probleme machen
<sam-_-_> glxinfo |grep -i direct
<sam-_-_> vorher evtl. sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<OlMightyGreek> ja, dachte ich auf
<OlMightyGreek> auch
<OlMightyGreek> aber leider geht ruckelts
<OlMightyGreek> in meinem notebook sollte ich doch die pcie konfiguration für die karte laut wiki verwenden, oder?
<OlMightyGreek> welchen treiber empfehlt ihr für eine radeon 5000er karte? der fglrx funktioniert in 2d nur mit ruckeln
<OlMightyGreek> es gibt ja noch den eadeon und den radeonhd. aber im wiki steht, beide unterstützen nur rudimentär kms, was auch immer das heißt
<ppq> hätte jetzt fglrx gesagt, aber wenn das probleme macht.. radeonhd ist auf jeden fall nen versuch wert, zur not eben mit deaktiviertem kms
<ppq> mit der boot option "nomodeset" lässt sich das, falls nötig, abschalten
<bekks> OlMightyGreek: der radeonhd wird da nicht viel dran ändern.
<OlMightyGreek> was "bringt" mir kms?
<OlMightyGreek> und warum gibt es den radeon und radeonhd?
<ppq> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode-Setting#Vorteile_2
<ppq> radeonhd für neuere modelle wie deines. radeon für ältere, wo die karten noch nicht mit "HD" im namen begannen
<OlMightyGreek> ok
<OlMightyGreek> danke
<OlMightyGreek> ich habe glesen, dass die lüftersteuerung nicht funktioniert und somit immer bei 100% läuft. aber meiner klingt nicht nach 100% hab ein wenig bammel vor überhitzung
<brot> OlMightyGreek: hinlangen :)
<OlMightyGreek> hehe
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: schau dir die temps an
<OlMightyGreek> im moment sind sie gut :D
<k1l> dann ist doch gut
<OlMightyGreek> im moment ja :D
<OlMightyGreek> aber ihr wisst auch nicht, ob das korrekt ist?
<OlMightyGreek> steht im wiki
<ppq> vielleicht ist manuelle lüftersteuerung gemeint.
<ppq> denke nicht, dass sich die karte im fall dass sie zu warm wird erst beim treiber erkundigt, wie es mit lüften aussieht
<OlMightyGreek> habs gefunden.. zitat: "Die Lüfter von ATI-Grafikkarten werden durch den fglrx-Treiber nicht  gesteuert und laufen dadurch immer auf 100%. Diese lauten  Lüftergeräusche sind auf Dauer belastend. Es gibt aber eine Lösung. Man  kann über die Kommandozeile mit dem Tool aticonfig den Lüfter der ATI-Grafikkarte regeln."
<OlMightyGreek> finde das aber wie du auch unlogisch
<k1l> OlMightyGreek: 1. wissen wir nicht, welche hardware du genau hast. 2. wird hier warscheinlich keiner die gleiche hardware haben und wir müssten auch selber googlen
<moep2> nabend,
<moep2> wie komme ich denn in das grub men? (ubuntu 10.04) esc und shift funktioniert beides nicht
<moep2> *menü
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-12
<bazZzti> wo werden persistente routen eingetragen? /etc/sysconfig/.../root
<bazZzti> ?
<bazZzti> habs schon gefunden
<ntr0py> Wenn ich ein neues .deb baue, brauche ich irgendwie eine Ausnahme für .so Dateien in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions ? Das .so ist in dem Baum den ich mit dh_install -a --sourcedir=debian/dest installieren will, taucht aber nicht im .deb auf??!
<geser> nein, hast du mal geschaut ob das Verzeichnis, aus dem das Paket später gebaut wird die Dateien enthält?
<ntr0py> geser: ja ist vorhanden in debian/dest/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libvnc.so
<ntr0py> geser: ist echt komisch, für alle anderen Dateien funktioniert es, nur nicht für /usr/lib/....
<ntr0py> geser: sorry, wurde dc
<geser> und aus debian/dest wird später das Paket gebaut? Ich müsste mal genau nachschauen, aber in der Regel wird aus debian/$Paketname/ das Paket gebaut
<ntr0py> geser: ja genau mit dh_install -a --sourcedir=debian/dest
<geser> dort hin kopierst du die Dateien (bzw. dh_install), aber baut dpkg-deb auch aus diesem Verzeichnis das Paket?
<ntr0py> geser: ich installiere in der rules Makefile alles nach debian/dest und baue später dann u.a. mit dh_install -a --sourcedir=debian/dest das paket. Funktioniert auch für alle anderen Dateien ausser die in usr/lib
<ntr0py> geser:  dpkg-deb verwende ich garnicht explizit, mache das dann mit dpkg-buildpackage
<geser> ist das Paket irgendwo verfügbar, so dass ich es mir mal genauer anschauen könnte?
<ntr0py> geser: ist noch ziemliches flickwerk... http://paste.ubuntu.com/767707/
<eshtpc00> wie heißt noxhmal die gnome control software - wo man unter anderem tastenkombinationen fürs ran und wegzoomen bestimmen kann `?
<nexx|> google
<eshtpc00> ?
<MarkusH> ,ccsm? eshtpc00 schau mal da
<shetlandpony> eshtpc00 schau mal da: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<eshtpc00> jo thx MarkusH  & shetlandpony 
<MarkusH> ,bot? eshtpc00 
<shetlandpony> eshtpc00: ich bin ein bot ;p
<MarkusH> ;)
<geser> ntr0py: has du mal versucht es mit DH_VERBOSE=1 (Zeile 5) laufen zu lassen? Vielleicht wird dort ersichtlich wieso es nicht so läuft wie von dir erwartet? Ansonsten kannst du mal das Build-Log in ein pastebin packen?
<spY|da> ich habe 2 netzwerkkarten im rechner 1ne direkt ans inet angeschlossen, eine für die nummernverteilung per dhcp im eigenen netwerk, die clients sollen dann ueber die 1te ins inet, brauch ich dafuer eine bruecke? 
<spY|da> und wenn ja, verstehe ich nicht welche ip ich der bruecke dann geben muss, eth0 ip oder eth1 ip 
<jokrebel> hi
<dreamon_> Hab gerade in startupmanager die loginzeit auf 0 gestellt in der Hoffnung, das er unendlich wartet.. stattdessen bootet er komplett durch. Gibt es eine Tastenkombination um Grub2 anzuhalten, das es ein menu zeigt?
<k1l> ,grub2? dreamon_ 
<shetlandpony> dreamon_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> bin mir grade nicht sicher ob es schift ist. aber das steht sicher im wiki
<bullgard4> dreamon_:  In http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2 sind viele Artikel aufgeführt. In einem davon steht die Antwort auf Deine Frage.
<panther_> Hallo!
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Wieso gewöhnst Du Dir nicht endlich an _erst_ ins Wiki zu schauen, bevor Du Deine Konfiguration auf Annahmen ala "in der Hoffnung, das er" stützt. -1 wäre der Richtige Wert gewesen lt. Wiki.
<panther_> Hab das Problem das bei mir der PC einfriert beim starten von 10.04. Seh nur das Logo und dann nix mehr. Kann ich irgendwie über eine ssh Verbindung die Logs einsehen?
<joschi> panther_: wenn das system bereits vor dem start von init (und damit in folge dem start von sshd) stehen bleibt, hast du keine möglichkeit
<joschi> panther_: ansonsten würde ich einfach mal empfehlen, den bootsplash zu deaktivieren und nachzusehen, wo dein system hängen bleibt
<panther_> joschi: ja klar, geht das auch über die Recovery-mode?
<k1l> panther_: einfach in der grub auswahl e drücken und dann entsprechend bearbeiten (ist dann jeweils nur für einen boot)
<dreamon_> joschi, Weil ichs nicht gefunden hab und noch suche
<geser> spY|da: nutze den Rechner als Gateway für die DHCP-Clients und richte NAT ein
<panther_> k1l: mhh, kann man das unter grub 2 auch irgendwie permanent? weil das einfrieren nur sporadisch auftritt.
<k1l> ja, über die grub2 konfiguration.
<k1l> ,grub2? panther_ 
<shetlandpony> panther_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Was ist daran so schwer zu finden? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration und dort in der Tabelle bei Grub_Timout
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ich wollte wissen, welche Taste ich drücken muß um das "versteckte" Grubmenu trotzdem zu erhalten. Es wird ja Grub2 angezeigt. Aber das Menu geht nicht auf.
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: bei grub2 ist es shift
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Weißt du welches Shift.. habe es mehrmals schon versucht.. leider startet er immer windows ..
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: einfach beim booten mehrmals drücken
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Wenn Du die Zeit auf 0 gestellt hast wird das wohl ein Problem sein… Wie gesagt _vorher_ lesen und nicht anhand Vermutungen konfigurieren.
<dreamon_> Dann werd ich mal eine LiveCd bemühen. Ok danke
<panther_> k1l: hab jetzt die /etc/default/grub geändert und noplymouth gesetzt.
<k1l> quiet noch rausnehmen hilft auch imho
<panther_> k1l: achso hatte im forum was anderes gelesen, bootslash immer noch da. Nehm mal quiet raus.
<Frickelpit> panther_: hast du ein update-grub gemacht?
<panther_> Frickelpit: ups
<panther_> ja jetzt aber! Bleibt aber immer noch beim Logo stecken?
<panther_> Weiß nich ob ich es genau verstehe, ist der Bootsplash das Logo von Ubuntu und warum ist er teilweis immer noch das wenn ich den Bootsplash ausschalte?
<panther_> also das Logo, welches man beim Booten sieht.
<k1l> quiet ist rausgenommen, bei dem kernel, den du booten willst?
<k1l> bei 10.04 könntest auch mal nosplash anstatt noplymouth nehmen
<beaver74> k1l, evtl. noch 'nomodeset' versuchen?
<k1l> wenn er ja sonst damit booten kann eher nicht
<koegs> also ich benutze einfach "noplymouth" als einzigen parameter, hat bis jetzt immer geholfen
<panther_> k1l: ich hab jetzt nosplash gesetzt und beim starten von ubuntu sehe ich auch die einzelen Kommandozeilen, aber dann kommt wieder das Logo und da bleibt meisten der Pc hängen.
<panther_> k1l:  habs jetzt, kein logo mehr. "noplymouth" hat geholfen.
<panther_> nochmal eine andere Frage, wollte ein upgrade auf meinem Läppi machen, hab aber zu wenig Platz auf meine Systempartition. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Home_partition kleiner machen und System_partition größer? Klappt das?
<k1l> dachte noplymouth hättest du schon vorher probiert :/
<jokrebel> panther_: Wenn Du aktuelle Backups hast meist ja. Morphys-Law sagt wenn nein - gehts schief.
<apollo13> murhpy bitte
<k1l> ja mit backups kann man verkleinern/vergrößern. aber du musst alle zwischenupdates über 10.10 11.04 und 11.10 machen. da würde ich noch bis april warten und direkt von 10.04 lts zur 12.0 lts upgraden
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<jokrebel> apollo13: ja ist mir auch aufgefallen, sorry
<panther_> jokrebel: Was ist Morphys-Law :-)? wollt eigentlich vorher noch ein backup mit dd machen aber file backups hab ich.
<panther_> k1l: jetzt mein ich meinen Laptop, da ist grad 11.04 drauf.
<jokrebel> panther_: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murphys_Gesetz
<panther_> ah nice
<panther_> k1l: ja sorry, hatte noplymouth splash stehen, weil ich das im Forum falsch verstanden habe. Aber es geht definitiv jetzt. Mal schauen wo der Fehler liegt. Danke für die Hilfe!
<jokrebel_> weiß grad einer auswendig welcher Buchstabe da davor steht? ...Fehler zu beheben, I für Ignorieren. S, um das Einhängen zu überspringen,oder... (Bei der Fehlerüberprüfung beim Boot. Auflösung ist leider so schlecht, dass nicht alles dasteht und würde gerne "Beheben" probieren)
<deem> jokrebel_: f
<jokrebel> deem: f wie fix *facepalm* THX
<deem> die ganze meldung lautet btw: Drücken Sie F für einen Versuch den Fehler zu beheben, I für ignorieren, S um das Einhängen zu überspringen oder M zur manuellen Wiederherstellung.
<Minipluto> ich bin etwas verwirrt weil sich folgendes irgendwie dauernd ändert und ich weiß nun nicht genau, welche Anweisung ich befoolgen sollte: es geht um die Einstellungen für mein Touchpad. Vor 10.10 habe ich das, wie im Wiki beschrieben, mit hal gemacht. Irgendwann hatte ich da mal Probleme mit gehabt und dann habe ich das über die /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf gemacht, in der ich die Einstellungen eingetragen hat. Und ...
<Minipluto> ... ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass auf der Webseite wo ich das her habe stand, dass man das in diesem Ordner lassen solle (kann mich aber nicht an den Grund erinnern, daher frage ich hier). Nun in 11.10 ist in der Datei ein Kommentar, dass man sie nach /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d kopieren und umbenennen soll und den Kram dann dort eintragen, weil es sein kann, dass die in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ bei einem Update überschrieben werden ...
<Minipluto> ... könnte. Sollte ich das nun befolgen?
<Frickelpit> Minipluto: ja
<Minipluto> thx, wo finde ich denn noch mal die Erklärung für die Prioritätsabarbeitung anhand der Nummern, die man davor schreiben muss?
<Minipluto> habs schon 
<Silverlion> mahlzeit
<niemand> Weiß jemand, welche Verschlüsslungsmethode das GNOME Disk Utility bei verschlüsselten Laufwerken verwendet?
<deem> vermutlich dm_crypt
<deem> aber das ist wirklich nur eine vermutung
<deem> ich kann mit meinem 10.04 und xfce4 mit thunar kein sftp mounten. wenn ich es manuell mit "gvfs-mount mountpoint" versuche bekomme ich diese fehlermeldung: Error mounting location: Datenträger unterstützt Einhängen nicht
<deem> Error mounting location: Anmeldedialog abgebrochen
<deem> mit nautilus kann ich sftp problemlos mounten. nur mit thunar und manuell mittels gvfs-mount funktioniert es nicht
<koegs> wie sieht der komplette befehl aus?
<deem> koegs: mit gvfs? "gvfs-mount sftp://domain.tld"
<koegs> deem: im Wiki steht was zu Gigolo, das sieht interessant aus
<deem> ? warum soll ich jetzt ein anderes programm installiere, wenn es mit nautilus funktioniert, aber mit gvfs-mount und thunar nicht? o_O
<koegs> weil Gigolo anscheinend ein grafisches Frontend für gvfs-mount ist und es hier damit funktioniert hat, es wurde im Wiki empfohlen
<koegs> ich gebe dir einen funktionierenden Lösungweg, weil mir mit Hilfe der Doku zu gvfs-mount es nicht gelungen ist...
<deem> ah. ok. danke. ich teste mal
<deem> koegs: joa. damti funktioniert es einwandfrei
<mrkramps> wenn ich auf einem Gerät zwischen UEFI und Legacy Boot wählen kann, was empfiehlt sich im Moment für Ubuntu/Linux?
<koegs> deem: was komisch ist, das die URL gleich aussieht, aber ich hatte keine lust mich weiter damit zu beschäftigen, weil es funktioniert :)
<deem> koegs: dei frage ist halt, was gigolo genau macht um das sftp zu öffnen
<deem> ok ich weiß es. gigolo bedient sich einfach meinem nautilus, bzw er ruft "gvfs-open sftp://domain.tld" auf und öffnet damit den nautilus
<mrkramps> deem: dann ist nautilus aber bei dir als standard eingerichtet, weil bei mir tut er das nicht
<deem> mrkramps: wen ruft er denn bei dir auf? und nein nautilus ist nicht als standard eingerichtet
<koegs> gigolo benutzt anschliessend gvfs-open (findet man in den einstellungen), sollte man schauen was gvfs-open aufruft
<mrkramps> deem: konkret öffnet der mir bei gar nichts :)
<deem> auch gut =)
<dreamon_> Wenn grub2 bei einem update-grub von der liveCd nur windows findet.. was kann das sein.. ? sda5 ist Ubuntu
<koegs> mit welcher methode gearbeitet?
<dreamon_> chroot
<ghool> Hallo
<ghool> Ich wollte gestern auf meinem Root eine neue ext3 Partition aus dem noch verhandenen freien Speicher erstellen und als /home einhängen.
<ghool> Also hab ich erstmal cfdisk mittels cfdisk /dev/sda gestartet und die Partition erstellt.
<ghool> Anscheinend hab ich mit cfdisk (und auch parted) keine Möglichkeit, ein ext3 Dateisystem darauf schreiben zu lassen.
<ghool> Also wollte ich es mit mkfs.ext3 versuchen.
<ghool> Nur leider wird mir die erstelle Partition unter /dev anscheinend nicht angezeigt.
<ghool> Wird die irgendwo anders angezeigt oder muss ich das allgemein anders machen?
<LetoThe2nd> oO( partprobe vielleicht, bzw. mal fdisk -l befragen )
<ghool> Super, danke. Nach partprobe wird die Partition angezeigt. :)
<speckmade> Kann man (mittlerweile auch) mit der Live-Installations-CD einfach in einen verschlüsselten LVM installieren?
<ring0> speckmade, mit live cd soweit ich weiß nicht, aber mit der alternate cd geht das schon seit langem problemlos
<deem> die livecd kann das afair mit dem experten modus, aber das ist glaube auch nur eine alternate installation dann
<speckmade> Ich habe grade masive Probleme mit der Krypto-LVM-Installation von Alternate-CD... :-/
<speckmade> was heißt CD: Die Maschine hat kein optisches Laufwerk, daher habe ich das Ganze mit Unetbootin auf einen USB-Stöpsel gepackt...
<ring0> deem, den experten modus gibt es doch nur bei der alternate installation. gerade getestet
<ring0> speckmade, beschreibe doch einfach mal konkret dein problem. vielleicht kann dir anhand der daten direkt jemand damit helfen
<speckmade> Ich hatte beim Partitionierungs-Schritt die Option "encrypted lvm - use whole diks" (oder so) auch ohne "expert" im alternate installer bekommen.
<ring0> speckmade, und dann?
<speckmade> Konkret sieht das so aus, dass ich nach einer zuvor gescheiterten lubuntu-Installation jetzt Standard-Ubuntu nehme, weil für lubuntu kein Support zu bekommen war. Die Ubuntu-Installation hat sich irgendwann geweigert, irgendwelche Software zu installieren - habe dann trotzdem mit GRUB-Installation weitergemacht/abgeschlossen und durfte dann wählen, wasfür System ich will. Habe den Ubuntu-Desktop gewählt und den hat er dann nciht in
<jokrebel> ,512? speckmade
<shetlandpony> speckmade: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<jokrebel> speckmade: Dein Post endete bei "...gewählt und den hat er dann nciht in"
<speckmade> Konkret sieht das so aus, dass ich nach einer zuvor gescheiterten lubuntu-Installation jetzt Standard-Ubuntu nehme, weil für lubuntu kein Support zu bekommen war.
<speckmade> Die Ubuntu-Installation hat sich irgendwann geweigert, irgendwelche Software zu installieren - habe dann trotzdem mit GRUB-Installation weitergemacht/abgeschlossen und durfte dann wählen, wasfür System ich will.
<speckmade> Habe den Ubuntu-Desktop gewählt und den hat er dann nciht installiert.
<speckmade> Dann habe ich jetzt ein System, das beim Booten die Bildschirmausgabe komplett abstellt.
<speckmade> Ich habe im Einzelnutzer-/Recovery-Modus gebootet und von Hand den ubuntu-desktop nachinstalliert -
<speckmade> aber dazu mussten erstmal Paketquellen in die sources.list eingetragen werden, die bis auf einen CD-Eintrag erstmal komplett leer war,
<speckmade> und es fehlt auch ein GPG-Schlüssel zur Prüfung der Authentizität der Pakete - also da scheint so manches kaputt.
 * TheInfinity würde ja mal alles neu installieren.
<TheInfinity> klingt wie datendesaster
<jokrebel> speckmade: Hatte da vielleicht schon das Installationsmedium eine Macke?
<speckmade> schwer festzustellen - die "check medium"-Funktion funktioniert nichtmehr nach dem Transfer auf den USB-Stöpsel.
<speckmade> Aber ich habe eben die .iso-Datei geprüft und der USB-Stöpsel ist in Ordnung.
<speckmade> (hatte jedenfalls sonst noch keine Probleme mit ihm.)
<speckmade> aber ich kann schon einfach mal nach einem anderen schauen um das auszuschließen - das stimmt schon.
<jokrebel> speckmade: Aber der Stick ist doch wie eine LiveCD und hat dort auch eine Prüffunktion, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> naja, ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass es mit alternate auf stick mehr oder minder undefinierte probleme gab. ich presönlich würde ne normale desktopversion nehmen, die funktioniert sicher weitestgehnd reibungslos.
<speckmade> hat den Menüpunkt - funktioniert aber nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> und man kann von der aus auch den lvm/crypt-sums anlegen. ist halt 2min mehr handarbeit, aber das sollte für jemand der das will verschwerzbar sein.
<LetoThe2nd> speckmade: guckst du: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<speckmade> mkay - hast Du direkt einen Fingerzeig zur Anleitung dazu?
<speckmade> oh - ja.
<LetoThe2nd> speckmade: ist ohnehin die schönere methode.
<ring1> LetoThe2nd, schöner inwiefern?
<LetoThe2nd> ring1: lvm im crypt, nicht anders rum. wird auch nett erklärt, ich glaub sogar im ersten absatz :)
<ring1> LetoThe2nd, lvm im crypt macht der alternate installer auch ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ring1: dann haben sie das in letzter zeit geändert, weil früher machte der ein lvm und darin 2 oder 3 luks-container.
<ring1> LetoThe2nd, das konnte man seit mindestens 10.04 so rum machen wie man wollte. aber ist wohl eher ot
<LetoThe2nd> ring1: stimmt. aber danke für den hinweis, dann sag ich nicht mehr "schöner" :)
<ring1> LetoThe2nd, dennoch würde ich deine varitane bevorzugen, da hier noch mehr cli statt gui zum einsatz kommt ;)
<agentsoul> Evtl offtopic. Es sieht so aus als gäbe es so eine Art "Compilation-Tag" für mp3s ich find es bei Easy Tag nicht.
<agentsoul> Problem: Tag1 Interpret "XY" Album"Bla" und Interpret "XY feat Z" Album "Bla" werden als 2 Alben gelistet 
<Frgr> Hallo
<Frgr> GIbt es ein Programm, mit dem ich mitschneiden kann, was alles an der Soundkarte ankommt?
<jokrebel> agentsoul: Wie schon richtig vermutet, vermute auch ich da keinerlei Ubuntu-Support-Bezug.
<jokrebel> Frgr: Kann das nicht sogar der Soundrecorder?
<j_ack> Frgr, ja, der standartmäßige Audio-Recorder von ubuntu...
<agentsoul> Jein wenn jemand ein mpr-Tagger für Ubuntu mit dem Feature kennt oder weiß wo man das bei EasyTag findet dann halt schon
<Frgr> ach krass. Ich schau mal :)
<j_ack> Frgr, installiere noch zusätzlich das paket pavucontrol, damit hast du einen Pulseaudio Lautstärkeregler, mit dem ist es einfacher die Monitorfunktion einzustellen, welche alles aufnimmt was aus der Soundkarte kommt....
<Frgr> j_ack, aiai! Danke:)
<j_ack> Frgr, diese Einstellung ist meist nur einmal erforderlich, Danach brauchst du nur den normalen Audio Recorder zu starten und aufzunehmen. In seltenen Fällen (manchmal nach irgendwelchen updates..) stellt sich die Monitor-Einstellung zurük, ist aber nicht schlimm, einfach wieder einstellen. Ob der Audio-Recorder aufnimmt kannst du dann an dem Lautstäke-Balken sehen
<blueberry> Hallo ich bin 15 Jahre alt und wüsste gerne wie man gimp installiert.
<Minipluto> gibts einen Konsolenbefehl, mit dem man die Überprüfung der Aktualität der installierten Java-Version anstoßen kann? Oder man bastelt sich selber was mit „java -version“ und vergleicht das mit einer online abrufbaren Information aber dazu würde mir dann wiederum diese fehlen.
<LupusE> hi
<Frickelpit> blueberry: sudo apt-get install <programm>
<blueberry> danke - hat geklappt :)
<mrkramps> Hallo, ich bin schon über 15 Jahre alt und ich hätte ein paar fragen zur installation von Xubuntu 11.10 auf einem Thinkpad X121e.
<dadrc> Alter Sack.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, einfach fragen :)
<mrkramps> erste Frage wäre, ob ich UEFI oder Legacy only Boot verwenden soll?
<dadrc> Beides machbar, UEFI macht aber gerne mal Probleme, soweit ich weiß
<dadrc> Also, wenn du keine Lust auf eventuelles Gebastel hast, Legacy
<mrkramps> dadrc: macht das irgendwie einen maßgeblichen unterschied?
<mrkramps> also nich vom aufwand, sondern rein technische vorteile/nachteile?
<dadrc> Nichts wirklich relevantes, soweit ich weiß. Bin da aber kein Experte für.
<mrkramps> brauch ich mit Legacy only Boot dann trotzdem eine EFI-Partition?
<dadrc> Uff, wie gesagt, kein Experte. Aber: Das hier mal gelesen? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<mrkramps> dadrc: keine ahnung, was ich inzwischen alles gelesen habe… deswegen schau ich mir auch das nochmal in ruhe an
<jokrebel> .oO( muss man wissen was UEFI ist um Ubuntu zu nutzen? Dann hab ich da mit mehr als 3 mal soviel Jahren wohl was falsch gemacht )
<k1l> jokrebel: ja, das ist der bios nachfolger und was frickelig
<mrkramps> jokrebel, das problem ist in meinem fall eher gerätespezifisch…
<jokrebel> oha! das BIOS ist tot?
<mrkramps> jokrebel: nein… ich verstehe davon einfach nur nichts und muss meine festplatte vorpartitionieren. wenn ich jetzt die EFI-partition als 1.  primäre brauche und nicht habe, dann stehe ich einfach 'n bischen scheisse da
<jokrebel> .oO( und wer entwirft ungestraft nen BIOS-Nachfolger der dann nicht einfacher sodern noch frickeliger als das Bisherige ist )  
<k1l> jokrebel: das ist absolut nicht ubuntu relevant :)  das problem ist da und muss gelöst werden :)
<jokrebel> soll heißen bei neueren Rechnern ist der BIOS-Ersatz auf der Festplatte?
<jokrebel> k1l: Schon klar dass das nicht grad OnTopic ist, hat mich aber grad (weil ich mit meiner Hardware Jahre hinterher bin) eiskalt erwischt.
<mrkramps> jokrebel, mir geht das nämlich genauso
<mrkramps> ich habe irgendwann den anschluss verloren und muss mich jetzt auch immer erst durchfrage
<mrkramps> n
<mrkramps> ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass mit der entsprechenden einstellung im BIOS kein UEFI verwendet wird und ich mir eine menge ärger erspare während das system 2 sekunden langsamer bootet
<mrkramps> mein nächste frage wäre dann, ob ich meine SSD-festplatte mit einer GPT betreiben soll oder normal mit msdos-kompatiblen partitionstabelle?
<dadrc> GPT brauchst du nicht, deine Platte wird nicht größer als xTB sein ;)
<dadrc> Was allerdings interessant wär: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Alignment
<k1l>  mrkramps msdos und mit gparted nach MiB alignen und los gehts
<mrkramps> k1l: danke, so eine antwort wollte ich hören
<mrkramps> dadrc: habe ich mir schon durchgelesen und k1l hat das schön in einem satz zusammengefasst
<k1l> also vorrausgesetzt dein bios/uefi kram setzt keine gpt vorraus oder so
<mrkramps> k1l: ich gehe davon aus, dass nicht, wenn ich Legacy only boote
<mrkramps> bleibt aber in diesem fall dann auch wieder nur auszuprobieren
<dadrc> Naja, kein GPT → msdos, und beim Alignment hab ich lieber den Artikel verlinkt, als ihn zu paraphrasieren
<dadrc> Aber wie du willst
<mrkramps> dadrc: nicht beleidigt sein, ich bin dir ja trotzdem sehr dankbar für deine zeit
<dadrc> Uh? Ne, so war's nicht gemeint.
<dadrc> Dachte nur, du willst lieber Quellen statt Aussagen :)
<mrkramps> gut bleiben jetzt eigentlich nur zwei weitere aktute frage, wieviel platz auf der platte unzugewiesen lassen für haltbarkeit? und, lohnt sich swap bei 4GB ram überhaupt noch bzw. welchen vorteil könnte ich mir von suspend to disk erhoffen?
<mrkramps> dadrc: die quellen im uu.de-wiki kenne ich eigentlich weitesgehend, nur sind die SSD-Artikel alle ein "kann" und kein "muss", weswegen ich einfach gerne anstöße für eine entscheidung haben möchte
<dadrc> mrkramps, aso. Sehr gut, informierte Leute =)
<k1l> mrkramps: swap hab ich hier weggelassen bei 4gb. bei den bootzeiten "lohnt" sich suspend nicht mehr imho.
<dadrc> ~10%, iirc. Und: std bootet halt im zweifelsfall ein paar sekunden schneller, aber was k1l sagt.
<mrkramps> hmkay… 120 GB nutzbar auf der platte, abzüglich 12 GB unzugewiesen… machen wir etwas mehr unzugewiesenen draus und ich könnte nachträglich noch swap einrichten, wenn notwendig
<mrkramps> "noatime" schreibt nur die zugriffzeiten nicht, auf datei änderungen hat das keinen einfluss, oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?
<k1l> ja
<mrkramps> macht "data=ordered" als zusätzliches attribut sinn? technisch sind mir die auswirkungen schlichtweg nicht klar
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Bisher war Suspend to egalwas immer eher ne glückssache ob es geht, mag aber sein, dass das bei Deinem sehr neuem Rechner mit 64Bit besser geht als in der Vergangenheit.
<mrkramps> jokrebel: danke… ich habe eine nahezu-bestätigung, dass es funktionieren könnte
<jokrebel> mrkramps: wobei bei den heutigen Bootzeiten, selbst auf betagter Hardware, STD meiner Meinung nach eher keinen Sinn mehr macht UND bei einer SSD-Installation ja zusätzliche (lebensdauer vermindernde) Schreibzyklen zur Folge hätte, oder? (Nur meine theoretische Überlegung)
<mrkramps> jokrebel: das deckt sich mit meinen überlegungen… aber ist immer gut nochmal eine weitere meinung dazu zu hören
<mrkramps> ok, meine frage mit data=ordered hat sich denn erledigt, das läuft ja eh als standard mit ext4
<mrkramps> jokrebel: dann bleibt jetzt noch meine letzte überlegung… /tmp ins RAM auslagern
<Menuhin> es haengt davon wieviel ram du hast
<mrkramps> Menuhin: 4GB
<Menuhin> aso dann ist kein problem
<mrkramps> Menuhin: hättest du gerade mal ein beispiel parat, was für ein anwendungsfall massive auslastung in /tmp verursachen würde?
<Menuhin> tja du kÃoenntest dir von den bsd leuten pkgsrc holen und dann anfangen pakte zu bauen
<Menuhin> +e
<mrkramps> Menuhin: ok, hatte ich jetzt konkret nicht mit geplant =P
<Menuhin> hehe
<Menuhin> die slackware leute machen es
<mrkramps> zu denen zähle ich mich jetzt nicht unbedingt
<Menuhin> kein thema
<Menuhin> oder anfangen zu virtuelsieren einfach windows 7 installren dann hast du volle tmp
<Menuhin> oder windows 8
<mrkramps> Menuhin: ok, ich denke,  dann kann ich mein /tmp recht sorglos in den RAM auslagern…
<Menuhin> kannst du machen ueber welchen rechner reden wir
<mrkramps> Menuhin: thinkpad x121e
<Menuhin> kann deine cpu vmx?
<Menuhin> du kannst bis 8 GB erweitern
<Menuhin> ich lese dein notebook ist mit ne festplatte bestückt warum willst du ins ram
<mrkramps> Menuhin: weil ich die festplatte durch eine SSD ersetze
<Menuhin> aso
<Menuhin> die soll sher laut sein die festplatte
<mrkramps> die von dem intel modell, ja… die vom amd modell nicht
<Menuhin> aso
<Menuhin> ich werde meine cpu wechseln und eine kaufen mit vmx dann ist meine emulation schneller
<bibear> eta 16 d 4 h .-.
<bibear> oh nur noch 5 d
<w0lfgang> nach update auf ubuntu 11.10 druckt mein hp laserjet 2200dtn nicht mehr. led blinkt unendlich lange, aber papier wird nicht bedruckt
<w0lfgang> hats da die hplibs zerscherbelt?
<jokrebel> w0lfgang: Einfach nochmal mit nen neuen Druckerinstallation versuchen?
<w0lfgang> jokrebel, hab ich, wieder nur geblinke. ich müsste die warteschlange vielleicht mal komplett leerräumen
<w0lfgang> mal rm /var/spool/cups/* ?
<jokrebel> w0lfgang: das sowieso.
<jokrebel> w0 ich hätte das über Cups gemacht. Keine Ahnung wie es auf der Konsole geht.
<w0lfgang> hab den ppd neu ausgewählt und jetzt geht es
<Der_Held> Nabend
<Menuhin> hallo Der_Held 
<Der_Held> Hab mal ne bloede Frage, es duerfenin Shellscripte die Variablennamen nicht mit einer Zahl beginnen
<Menuhin> welche sprache
<Der_Held> wenn ich aber z.b. var=5_meine variable in nen script prueggel dann schmeisst mir via echo $var das Terminal meine Variable raus
<Der_Held> raff ich nicht...
<k1l> ,bash guide? Der_Held 
<shetlandpony> Der_Held: Bash Guide -> http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide || Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide -> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ || Deutsch-sprachiger Hilfschannel: ##bash-de
<Der_Held> ok, Danke shetlandpony
<Fuchs> ,bot? Der_Held 
<shetlandpony> Der_Held: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Der_Held> ? bot der auf meine Frage antwortet? cool..
<Fuchs> weil k1l ihm das gesagt hat :p 
<Der_Held> ach so.. na dann mal in den bashroom
<Menuhin> ,ubuntu?
<shetlandpony> Menuhin, Ubuntu ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu
<Der_Held> Menuhin? jo Ubuntu LTS 10.04
<Menuhin> aso
<Menuhin> hast du dein guide durchgelesen?
<Der_Held> da steht leider nichts 
<helix_9> Hallo! wo finde ich in Ubuntu 11.10 die Proxy-Einstellungen-GUI?  (die Suche nach proxy hat nichts ergeben)
<Der_Held> in c funkt das auch nicht mit einer Zahl am Anfang.. und eigentlich soll es auch bei Shellscripte nicht gehen
<Der_Held> ist nicht wirklich tragisch aber wundern tut es mich doch
<Menuhin> helix_9: in firefox netzwerk
<Menuhin> zentral noch
<Menuhin> ?
<helix_9> genau, wie geht das zentral?
<Menuhin> afaik war ads ne variable http_proxy
<Menuhin> export http_proxy=myserver.org
<Menuhin> afaik
<helix_9> vielen dank
<Menuhin> ne nada
<Menuhin> Der_Held: c ist was anderes bash und c haben wenig gemeinsam
<Menuhin> php ist dem c nÃaeher
<jokrebel> ...und hat beides _sehr_ wenig mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun.
<bekks> Und in allen drei Sprachen funktioniert es ;)
<Der_Held> @jokrebel haste recht
<Der_Held> @Menuhin bash scripte und c haben sehrwohl ne Menge gemeinsam
<Menuhin> und was
<Der_Held> die logik
<Menuhin> lassen wir so stehen
<Der_Held> n8
<jokrebel> gn8
<bwler> Wo kann ich unter thunderbird einstellen bezüglich Erkennung von Junk? Ich habe schon sooft den Thunderbird trainiert und manuell als Junk markiert und dennoch erkennt Thunderbird die Mails nicht als Junk von alleine..
<sash_> Ich lass das ja meinen E-Mail-Provider machen. Und wenn ich einen eigenen Server hätte, würde ich den das machen lassen. UNd wenn ich einen Mail-Provider hätte, der den Spam schlecht filtert, würde ich den wechseln.
<sash_> Am Client Spam zu filtern ist ja viel zu spät.
<SunTsu> bwler: der Vorteil es auf dem Server zu machen ist daß Du in der Client-Wahl frei bist
<SunTsu> Wenn der Server es bietet: nutzen
<bwler> hab gmx
<SunTsu> Die haben Filter
<SunTsu> das einzige was man damit nicht filtern kann ist der GMX-Spam, aus offensichtlichen Gründen
<bwler> und web.de erkennt ähnliche wenige als junk
<SunTsu> Die haben auch eine Spam-Erkennung, die aber wohl nicht allzu gut funktioniert
<bwler> also soll ich öfter mal Online trainieren um dann am PC freier zu sein?
<bwler> ich dachte wenn ich unter thunderbird als spam(junk) markiere, dass dies auch an gmx übermittelt wird
<SunTsu> bwler: Ich weiß nicht ob man gmx da trainieren kann, aber wenn: Würde ich so tun, sonst willst Du irgendwann den Client wechseln und stehst dann dumm da, weil Du alle Filter nochmal neumachen musst
<bwler> Wo kann ich denn unter Thunderbird nen anderen Filter einstellen?
<SunTsu> Keine Ahnung, ich hab spamassassin auf meinem eigenen Server laufen, ich wechsel zu oft den Client
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-13
<bwler> SunTsu: man kann ja die Trainingsdaten mitnehmen statt löschen oder?
<SunTsu> bwler: Keine Ahnung, aber ich denke nicht, das dürfte in einem Thunderbird-spezifischen File liegen
<bwler> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen
<bwler> Ubuntu ist ja ein durchdachtes OP
<bwler> OS
<ring2> :)
<SunTsu> bwler: das hat mit ubuntu nur garnichts zu tun, das ist ja eine TB-eigene Sache
<kr1s> Hi, warum achtet Ubuntu 11.10 nicht auf meine bereits installierte Windows version und ueberschreibt den Bootloader?
<kr1s> sonst hat er immer ntldr durch Grub ersetzt und ich konnte trotzdem noch windows starten
<LetoThe2nd> kr1s: defaultmässig überschriebt dir quasi jede linux-installation den mbr...
<LetoThe2nd> kr1s: dein eigentliches problme ist also wohl eher, dass dein windows nicht im grub eingetragen ist, oder wie?
<kr1s> LetoThe2nd: sry, hatte mich falsch ausgedrueckt. Das soll auch so sein. Sonst hatte er aber immer windows im grub eingetragen
<kr1s> genau
<kr1s> Habs jetzt schon 2 mal installiert (beides immer neu. Erst windows, dann ubuntu)
<LetoThe2nd> kr1s: feuerst du mal sudo update-grub ab und legst das resultat in ein pastbin?
<kr1s> liegts evtl. an der LVM die ich fuer ubuntu habe?
<MarkusH> kr1s: eher unwahrscheinlich
<kr1s> http://pastebin.de/21104
<MarkusH> kr1s: dann mal bitte noch ein sudo fdisk -l
<LetoThe2nd> kr1s: tjo, da findet das script dein windows nicht. hm.
<kr1s> Ich habe eben schon versucht mit der grub shell direkt zu starten
<kr1s> http://pastebin.de/21105
<MarkusH> kr1s: ich bin in 5 minuten zurück
<LetoThe2nd> wär jetzt interessant zu wissen ob das script nur auf sda sucht oder überall.
<Frickelpit> die /etc/default/grub wäre auch interessant, ob os_prober läuft
<kr1s> http://pastebin.de/21106
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: steht ja eigentlich da nicht drin.
<Frickelpit> LetoThe2nd: noe, von daher ists interessant, warum grub es ignoriert
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: nicht zwingend ignoriert, vielelicht findet es einfach nichts.
<kr1s> Wenn ich folgendes auf der Groupshell mache: set root=(hd1,msdos1); chainloader +1; boot
<Frickelpit> kr1s: du könntest mal einen eigenen eintrag erstellen mit der /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Frickelpit> kr1s: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Skripte-in-etc-grub-d
<kr1s> Wenn ich folgendes auf der Grub Shell mache: set root=(hd1,msdos1); chainloader +1; boot kommt der Windows Boot Manager mit der Fehlermeldung "File: \Boot\BCD" "Status: 0xc000000f"
<kr1s> also da ist er noch irgendwie
<kr1s> Frickelpit: ich versuchs, mom
<MarkusH> re
<kr1s> re
<jokrebel> hi
<kr1s> ich glaube ich hat gar nix mit dem grub zu tun
<kr1s> ich glaub der windows loader ist kaput
<MarkusH> hmm
<MarkusH> hast du eine windows cd da?
<kr1s> jap
<LetoThe2nd> kr1s: ich wurd das auch vermuten, ja.
<deem> ist das windows 7?
<kr1s> deem: ja
<kr1s> Ist ein neuer PC. Der hat 2 HDDs. Wollte auf die eine Ubuntu (ssd) und auf die andere Windows machen
<MarkusH> dann fehlen da doch 2 oder 3 Partitionen
<MarkusH> wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre
<deem> normalerweiße erkennt grub sehr zuverlässig den windows bootloader und bindet ihn auch richtig ein.
<kr1s> deem: Die erfahrung hab ich auch die letzten 2 jahre gemacht
<MarkusH> kr1s: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#GRUB-deinstallieren
<MarkusH> versuch das mal
<deem> kr1s: versuch mal den windows bootloader mit der windows cd zu reparieren. das sollte dir normalerweiße den grub löschen. den dann einfach mit einer livecd von ubuntu wieder herstellen und dann sollte windows erkannt werden.
<MarkusH> achte vllt. auch darauf, dass der bootloader von windows auf der einen platte, und grub auf der anderen ist
<deem> MarkusH: das macht eigentlich keinen unterschied, da der bootloader von windows nicht im mbr, sondern auf einer getrennten partition liegt
<deem> das ist meist diese kleine 100mb partition oder ein ordner auf der windows partition selbst
<deem> windows erstellt nur noch einen link in den mbr
<MarkusH> deem: aso, wie genau das bei Win7 ist weiß ich nicht
<deem> =)
 * MarkusH ist bei XP stehen geblieben :D
<MarkusH> bzw zu Linux übergelaufen :D
<kr1s> bootrec /FixMbr ging. Aber bei bootrec /FixBoot sagt er "Auf dem Datentraeger befindet sich kein erkanntes Dateisystem. ...."
<kr1s> Ich glaube da ist wirklich diese Windows Partition weg
<kr1s> verdammt
<MarkusH> kr1s: wenn du die linux platte ausbaust, dann windows neu installierst, dann linux wieder einbaust und update-grub laufen lässt sollte alles schick sein
<kr1s> MarkusH: ich glaub das ist echt die beste loesung...
<apollo13> sagt mal, wenn ich pulse abdrehe und alsa verwende kann ich ja nur einen audio stream anhören oder?
<MarkusH> apollo13: joa
<apollo13> okay, was läuft dann hier noch wenn ohne probleme 2 gehen?
<apollo13> da muss ja dann noch irgendnen sound daemon rennen, oder können soundkarten inzwischen ohne probs hardware mixen?
<MarkusH> es gibt soundkarten die das können
<apollo13> ah ich dachte das wäre nur der fall bei teuren dingern
<jokrebel> apollo13: Soweit ich weis können das die wenigsten Karten selbst.
<apollo13> mal gucken was da drin ist
<apollo13> "Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)"
<MarkusH> und bspw. line-in kannst du unabhängig vom Master Channel zum line-out durchschleifen
<dadrc> Alsa kann mehrere Streams, Pulse kann nur Streams einzeln lauter und leiser machen, etc.
<apollo13> gut, dann lass ich mal alsa rennen bis meine pulse bugs behoben sind
<MarkusH> dadrc: seit wann kann alsa mehrere Streams? ich habs gerade nachgeschlagen, scheint wirklich so zu sein, aber ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, dass das nicht geht.
<apollo13> MarkusH: dito
<dadrc> MarkusH, soweit ich weiß, ist das ein Plugin, seit wann das dabei ist, kann ich dir aber leider nicht genau sagen
<MarkusH> dadrc: ok
<apollo13> dmix?
<dadrc> jo
<apollo13> cool thx, dann schmeiß ich wieder gdb an
<db-> wie trage ich eine neue abhaengigkeit z.B open-iscsi in ein upstart script z.B libvirt-bin.conf
<db-> von mir aus auch wenn eine bestimmtes device eingehaengt ist. /dev/sdd
<geser> versuch es mal in #upstart auf englisch, wenn du hier keine Hilfe bekommst
<dadrc> db-, start on lässt mehrere anforderungen zu. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<dadrc> oder wolltest du eine Liste mit möglichen Events?
<db-> start on device sdd ist oben
<koegs> werden die cronjobs in /etc/cron.daily alphabetisch abgearbeitet?
<dadrc> db-, was ist sdd genau?
<db-> iscsi block device, welches von open-iscsi eingehaengt wird
<koegs> oh, falscher channel, frage bitte ignorieren :)
<dadrc> dann sollte wohl "on block-device-added" gehen
<db-> events und parameter kann man wo einsehen?
<db-> man upstart-events reicht da ja nicht
<db-> mehr
<dadrc> Hab ich jetzt von hier: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/ComplexEventConfig
<dadrc> Aber eine komplette Liste hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden
<Menuhin> morgen
<Menuhin> ich hab einen usb stick den ich nutzen will
<Menuhin> es ist auf ubunu minimal
<db-> danke
<db-> testen kann ich's leider nicht
<db-> mal sehen ob's morgen früh geht
<Menuhin> fdisk sagt bbt partition
<Menuhin> ich kann den nicht mounten
<sensational> Guten Tag. Eine schnell, kurze Frage: Mit einem VServer & Ubuntu 11 : Ist es möglich ein Webradio Stream draufzu hauen? Noch nie gemacht. Aber lernbereit.
<TheInfinity> sensational: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=webradio+ubuntu+howto&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 - google hilft :)
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/crs6w7x | webradio ubuntu howto - Google Search
<sensational> Meine Frage bezog sich mehr auf: Rootserver oder reicht ein VServer. Wenn ich bei google suche Sinngemäß "was ist ein wofür VServer", wird mir an erster stelle geliefert, das es gut sei für Webdomain's. Webpräsenz halt
<k1l_> sensational: ja, erfordert aber etwas konfiguration und einarbeiten
<sensational> k1l_:  Wie gesagt. BIn Sehr lernbereit. Lerne aber eher durch's handeln, statt lesen :-)
<sensational> Also sprich, ich bräuche nur ein Vserver richtig? Rootserver sind eher für Games wenn ich richtig informiert bin ?
<k1l_> so hardwarelastig sollte das nicht sein. das einzige was man braucht ist massiven traffic. da wäre das aber blöd, wenn die anderen vserver-user auf dem host die bandbreite knappsen würden. gibt auch anbieter, die extra streaming vserver anbieten, afaik
<sensational> Also bei dem Host, wo ich den VServer bekommen könnte, steht Traffic unlimited
<TheInfinity> sensational: schau genau in die AGB, dort steht meist irgendwas von einschränkungen
<TheInfinity> sensational: interessant ist da auch vor allem der anschluss
<TheInfinity> sensational: durch n 10mbit anschluss passen nicht viele streams zeitgleich
<k1l_> sensational: ja, aber ein vserver teilt sich einen echten server mit vielen anderen vservern. und wenn die anderen vserver auch vollgas traffic brauchen, dann wird meist fair aufgeteilt: für alle zuwenig
<sensational> Also wäre es dann besser einfach einen Anbieter zu finden, der speziell für Streaming zuständig ist?
<sensational> Okay. danke k1l_  Das habe ich jetzt verstanden.
<sensational> Und bei einem Rootserver ist das genau das selbe?
<k1l_> sensational: deswegen kann man das nicht so generell beantworten. hängt von der hardware, dem codec, der anzahl der zuhörer etc ab
<k1l_> sensational: bei einem rootserver hast du den server für dich alleine
<sensational> Und der Zugriff auf den Root-Server, ist der selbe wie auf einem VServer ?
<Menuhin> sensational: vserver virtualisierung
<k1l_> beim, vserver teilst du dir nur die hardware mit anderen. aber das driftet langsam ins Offtopic ab :)
<sensational> Okay bedanke ich mich.
<kr1s> MarkusH: deem Thanks for your help
<kr1s> i installed it now on 2 harddiscs and choose it with the bios :)
<kr1s> it's fine for me
<kr1s> i have to use windows only every ~3 weeks ...
<Frickelpit> kr1s: #ubuntu-de ist, wie das kürzel verrät, ein deutscher channel ;)
<kr1s> Frickelpit: ach scheisse, stimmt :)
<MarkusH> Frickelpit: das weiß kr1s schon
<kr1s> Weiss auch nicht warum ich eben Denglisch geschrieben hab...
<MarkusH> kr1s: wie sieht's jetzt mit sudo update-grub aus?
<MarkusH> wird die windows installation erkannt?
<kr1s> MarkusH: jap
<kr1s> vielen dank :)
<MarkusH> kr1s: dann kannst du ja jetzt vollständig grub nutzen
<MarkusH> kr1s: gern
<Satorisanja> Hallo
<tokam> hallo ich brauche eine wlan karte für einen desktop pc (pci express, intel prozessor ubuntu system) 
<tokam> welche kann man gut empfehlen?
<Satorisanja> ich versuche das Mikrofon bei Skype zu aktivieren, doch es klappt nicht. Ich habe alsamixer, pulseaudio und ne Intel HDA ALC260 Audio karte.
<MarkusH> ,hcl? tokam: schau mal dort: 
<shetlandpony> tokam schau mal dort:: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Satorisanja> Ich nutze maverick
<MarkusH> Satorisanja: gibt es eine Fehlermeldung?
<tokam> ist rt73 zu empfehlen 
<MarkusH> tokam: prinzipiell würde ich intel als WLan Karte empfehlen
<tokam> ok da schau ich gerade :) 
<tokam> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten#Intel
<MarkusH> bei Atheros und Broadcom sind häufiger Probleme bekannt
<MarkusH> aber es gibt auch ausnahmen
<Satorisanja> nein Fehlermeldung gibt es nicht. beim chat Testanruf höre ich zwar die Ansage der "Sprecherin" dan piept es ich sprech ins Mic und es piept, aber die Aufnahme wird nicht abgespielt.
<tokam> sollte ich diese holen? Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN 
<MarkusH> tokam: eine spezielle kann ich nicht empfehlen
<MarkusH> ich habe nur in meinen Laptops WLAN Karten drin
<tokam> toll alle die da stehen sind ja mini pci 
<tokam> nur ich brauche pci 
<tokam> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/TP-LINK/TL-WN951N/49993/?
<tokam> diese wird unterstützt ist sie zu empfehlen? 
<k1l_> tokam: such dir eine aus der hcl aus und schau dann was z.b. das forum sagt. hier jemanden zu finden, der genau die karte hat ist meist sehr unwarscheinlich:  z.b.  http://ubuntuusers.de/search/?query=TP-LINK%20TL-WN951N&area=forum
<MarcAurelio> Hi zusammen
<MarkusH> hallo MarcAurelio 
<MarcAurelio> Hi MarkusH 
<MarcAurelio> Kennst du dich ggf. mit xserver auf ubuntu aus?
<MarkusH> MarcAurelio: nein
<MarcAurelio> Habe 2 Bildschirme und würde gerne nicht auf beiden das gleiche Bild haben...
<MarkusH> ,frag? MarcAurelio 
<shetlandpony> MarcAurelio: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<MarcAurelio> Ist jemand da?? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> MarcAurelio: sollen dich jetzt 150 user alle begrüssen?
<MarcAurelio> Was braucht ihr da genau für Informationen das ihr mir helfen könnt?
<MarcAurelio> LetoThe2nd, das währe toll xD
<k1l_> MarcAurelio: nenn am besten mal deine graka, den benutzen treiber, wie der der 2.monitor angeschlossen ist, was du bisher unternommen hast, welche probleme und fehlermeldungen aufgetaucht sind und welches ubuntu du genau nutzt.
<LetoThe2nd> MarcAurelio: stell einfach eine präzise frage, und wenn wer die antwort kennt wird er antworten. und wenns um X geht, am besten inkl. verwendeter grafikkarte sowie treiber.
<MarcAurelio> graka: ati his radeon X1950. Wie finde ich den treiber raus und die ubuntu version? Neu land für mich.
<k1l_> MarcAurelio: installier mal "pastebinit"
<k1l_> und dann kopierst du das hier in ein terminal. das liefert dann einen link zurück und den zeigst du hier: "lsb_release -a |pastebinit"
<MarcAurelio> Release 11.04 codename natty reicht das auch?
<MarcAurelio> und jetzt wie komm ich an die Grafikkarten Treiber Informationen?
<LetoThe2nd> MarcAurelio: hast du pastebin installiert?
<LetoThe2nd> pastebinit
<MarcAurelio> http://www.pasteall.org/27388 < reicht dir auch das?
<LetoThe2nd> MarcAurelio: drucks doch bitte nicht drum rum... wir werden noch mehr zeug brauchen.
<LetoThe2nd> MarcAurelio: und ganz im ernst, dein username interessiert hier keinen.
<k1l_> MarcAurelio: grafik ist nicht so meine baustelle, aber xrandr sollte das einfach lösen. du kannst auch mal den prop. treiber installieren. ich glaube ati bringt auch was eigenes zum rumspielen mit.
<k1l_> ,ati? MarcAurelio 
<shetlandpony> MarcAurelio, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<k1l_> MarcAurelio: und wir fragen hier keine sicherheitsrelevanten daten ab :)
<LetoThe2nd> MarcAurelio: da dein username, soweit zu erkennen "Marc" ist... und du bist in der gegend aargau/brugg (zumindest laut deinem lookup) ;)
<MarcAurelio> kll_ irgend was ja ati... wie oben schon mal erwänt...
<LetoThe2nd> MarcAurelio: lsmod | pastebinit bitte
<MarcAurelio> ATI HIS Radeon x1950...
<MarcAurelio> lsmod > http://www.pasteall.org/27389
<LetoThe2nd> also der radeon :)
<MarcAurelio> 0 Plan was das bedeuten soll.
<LetoThe2nd> MarcAurelio: erste vermutung wäre also, ein fach unter System->Einstellungen(glaub ich)->Anzeige das Häkchen bei "alle das gleiche" raus zu machen (oder wie auch immer es genau heisst=
<k1l_> ,bot? MarcAurelio 
<shetlandpony> MarcAurelio: ich bin ein bot ;p
<LetoThe2nd> MarcAurelio: wir wissen es, und deswegen fragen wir immer nach ungefilterten informationen durch pastebinit... nicht nach dem was der fragende glaubt dass wichtig sein könnte
<MarcAurelio> ....
<MarcAurelio> ok ich such mal da system einstellungen anzeige oder irgend sowas...
<MarcAurelio> LetoThe2nd, es wird nur einbilschirm erkannt...
<LetoThe2nd> MarcAurelio: ist das häkchen da, das ich sagte?
<Guest75780> hello
<Guest75780> Wie gets ?
<slow-motion> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmFDHp8zBEA
<shetlandpony> slow-motion's youtube link:  Abstürzende Brieftauben - Steht ein Mädchen an der Wand - YouTube 
<apollo13> ,ot? slow-motion 
<shetlandpony> slow-motion: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<LetoThe2nd> Guest75780: hier ist ausschlielich support für ubuntu. wenn du chatten möchtest, dann bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<slow-motion> ups
<slow-motion> der andere channel war gemeint
<slow-motion> das die auch alle ubuntu im namen haben müssen. da blickt doch keiner mehr durch
<Guest75780> :)
<hhudo> ich suche ocr software die funktioniert
<deem> hhudo: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ocr+software+ubuntu
<hhudo> habe officejet 4500
<hhudo> und epson perfection 1250
<deem> hhudo: ocr software ist keine sache des scanners. du kannst jedes bild, dass du von egal woher bekommst mit einer ocr software in text umwandeln
<koegs> deem: wenn du schon nur linken möchtest... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Texterkennung_%28OCR%29
<deem> koegs: wäre auch eine möglichkeit. da sind auch genug softwarelösungen aufgelistet :D
<andreas_> Hallo! Ich wuerde die neueste Version von libreoffice installieren. Kann mir jemand als Anfaenger die noetigen Schritte nennen. Danke
<deem> andreas_: welches ubuntu hast du denn und wozu muss es unbedingt die neuste version sein?
<andreas_> Ich habe die version ubuntu 11.10. Ich will mich durch die Schritte hindurchfitzen und die neueste Version probieren. 
<deem> wenn du 11.10 hast, hast du eigentlich schon die neuste version
<andreas_> deem, okay, danke
<dAnjou> andreas_: es gibt DEB-pakete auf der libreoffice seite
<dAnjou> oder so
<deem> ok. oneiric hat 3.4.3. libreoffice bietet 3.4.4 an. aber ich glaube nicht, dass man das unbedingt haben möchte
<deem> aber wie dAnjou sagte. es gibt deb pakete auf der libreoffice site
<dAnjou> jo, aber bei nem ..-release ist bestimmt nix spektakuläres dabei
<dAnjou> andreas_: sowas solltest du nur tun, wenn du ein feature vermisst und unbedingt haben willst und du weißt, dass es in der neueren version da is
<dAnjou> oder, wenn dir ein bug tierisch auf die nüsse geht
<andreas_> deem, dAnjou, vielen Dank fuer die Hilfe fuer einem Neuling.
<jokrebel> andreas_: Und als Neuling solltest Du sowas gründlich überlegen, weil das meist nicht mit ein paar Clicks getan ist.
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Könntest Du bitte einem, der sich selbst als Neuling bezeichnet, nicht gleich ungefragt das herunterladen von .deb empfehlen? Danke.
<jokrebel> chaver: Verbindungsprobleme?
<chaver> jokrebel, wie aufmerksam, ich bin am probieren.
<LetoThe2nd> chaver: nimmst du uns dann bitte so lange aus dem autojoin? danke sehr.
<jokrebel> chaver: Dann nimm bitte Ubuntu-Kanäle (oder vielleicht besser den gesamten IRC-Client) derweil aus dem Autostart. Danke
<e-i-k-e> abend
<e-i-k-e> seit dem letzten update vor 4-5 tagen habe ich probleme mein NAS via nfs zu mounten (ubuntu läuft auf dem client der die probleme hat)
<e-i-k-e> fehlermeldung: mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking. / mount.nfs: Either use '-o nolock' to keep locks local, or start statd. / mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<e-i-k-e> kann das ganze nicht nachvollziehen da ich keine änderungen an der konfiguration von NAS/client gemacht habe
<koegs> e-i-k-e: welche ubuntu-version? wie sieht deine fstab oder der mount-befehl aus und läuft rpc.statd?
<Der_Held> cd c
<Der_Held> sorry.... falsches Terminal...
<e-i-k-e> koegs: 11.10 64 bit. http://pastebin.com/LsTizzWn mounten mache ich mit folgendem script: http://pastebin.com/W2ap79np 
<e-i-k-e> koegs: zum rpc.statd hier die ausgabe von ps aux http://pastebin.com/gxn6Rdjk
<koegs> hm, rpc.statd läuft ein wenig oft :D
<e-i-k-e> könnte sein... ich hatte den pc mehrfach im standby über nacht... uptime 3 tage... das hatte aber bisher nie schwierigkeiten gemacht
<koegs> dann probier mal einen reboot und teste ob es dann immer noch auftritt
<e-i-k-e> okay. brb
<leszek> hi
<e-i-k-e> koegs: das hat was gebracht. dachte eigentlich das schon probiert zu haben oO
<koegs> e-i-k-e: du könntest dir jetzt überlegen das als "Bug" bei Launchpad einzutüten, falls du damit umgehen kannst
<e-i-k-e> bisher noch keinen gemeldet
<koegs> oder erstmal schauen ob es da evtl. schon etwas gibt, erfahrungsgemäß kann Standby immer unvorhergesene Probleme bringen
<e-i-k-e> ok, weiß ich bescheid
<LupusE> hey
<rref|2> hallo ich habe hier eine Datei aus dem archiv hier http://gbdi.icmc.usp.br/~junio/GMine/index.htm die sich bei nicht ausführen lässt Fehlermeldung "bash: ./gmine: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<rref|2> " bash: ./gmine: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<rref|2> kann mir jemand ein tipp geben wie ich sie doch zu laufne kriege?
<rref|2> chmod +x hab ich bereits probiert
<Drizzto> wenn ich das richtig sehe is das der quellcode oder?! runterladen entpacken ./configure dann make und dann sudo install ...
<jokrebel> rref|2: Was ist das? Hast Du das zugehörige Programm aus offiziellen Ubuntu-Quellen? Ist das Programm überhaupt installiert?
<rref|2> hallo das ist ein programm zur analyse von daten, leider gibt es diese nicht in den offiziellen quellen
<dadrc> Das ist kein Quellcode, kompiliert ist das schon.
<dadrc> rref|2, mach mal ein ls in dem Verzeichnis, bitte.
<rref|2> Bitmaps  data  gmine  metis-5.0.2  README
<Orcor> hey was ist eigentlich csrss.exe ?
<rref|2> ldd gmine -> `GLIBC_2.14' not found  Wo kann man die finden?
<rref|2>  
<jokrebel> Orcor: Hört sich stark nach Windows an.
<dadrc> rref|2, glibc gibts so direkt nicht, ist bei libc6 dabei. Ich würd einfach mal davon ausgehen, dass die Typen die Anwendung gegen andere Libs gelinkt haben als die, die du auf dem Rechner hast
<dadrc> Wirst du wohl selber kompilieren müssen
<rref|2> libc6 hab ich, den src leider nicht 
<Orcor> jokrebel ich hab nur gefragt weil ein Kollege mich vorhin gefragt hat ob ich weiß  was das ist weil der denn Dienst nicht beenden kann aber egal  ich habe die Probleme nicht
<Orcor> da ich kein Windows habe
<Frickelpit> Orcor: und deswegen kommst du in einen ubuntu-channel und fragst hier mal nach?
<Der_Held> Csrss ist kurz für Client/Server Run-Time Subsystem, und ist ein wichtiges Subsystem
<Frickelpit> klingt unlogisch
<Der_Held> google halt...
<Orcor> die meisten hier haben früher selber mit Windows zu tun gehabt deswegne ahbe mal nur kurz nachgefragt aber nun egal ich kenne heir kein Windos7 kanal
<Frickelpit> Orcor: dann versuch bitte beim nächstenmal im offtopic-channel
<Orcor> wie denn?
<Orcor> komme da nicht rien bin seid 1 Monat gebannt oder so 
<Frickelpit> in dem du den channel joinst?
<Orcor> warum auch imemr
<Frickelpit> Orcor: dann ab nach #ubuntu-de-op
<Orcor> da war ich auch schon da hat eienr mir gesagt er wird mein bann nicht weg nehmen 
<Orcor> da ich komishc bin oder so naj a
<jokrebel> Orcor: ?
<Orcor> ?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Magst Du das bitte lieber dort besprechen wo es hingehört? #ubuntu-de-op oder persönlich mit demjenigen der den ban verhängt hat.
<leszek> Kann mir mal schnell ein kundiger Coder sagen, wo im Quellcode vom update-manager der lsb check auf Ubuntu bzw. Debian im lsb_release string stattfindet. Ich hab den lsb-release DISTRIB_ID string geändert und nun will update-manager nicht mehr
<glatzor> leszek, UpdateManager.core.utils
<glatzor> leszek, lsb_release -c -s wird aufgerufen
<glatzor> leszek, aber eigentlich sollte das nur eine rolle spielen, wenn du ein system upgrade machst
<Orcor> habe ich shcon der meinte der wird nicht bann weg machen 
<Orcor> naja egal
<leszek> glatzor: leider nicht, der update-manager startet erst gar nicht, wenn du den distrib_id string änderst
<LetoThe2nd> leszek: einfach mal stracen?
<glatzor> leszek, stell es halt einfach wieder auf Ubuntu um
<glatzor> leszek, unter ubuntu sollte das nichts ausmachen
<glatzor> leszek, du verwendest wohl debian
<glatzor> leszek, der update-manager dort hat nicht viel mit dem aus ubuntu gemeinsam
<glatzor> leszek, bis dann muss mal los
<leszek> glatzor: der debian updatemanager stammt von ubuntu :P
<leszek> und ja wenn ich den string ändere klappts natürlich wieder
<leszek> danke erstmal für den hinweis, ich schau mal ob ich das irgendwie für meine Zweck zurecht patche
<leszek> der muss ja im grunde nur meinen string erkennen und sich dann als Ubuntu tarnen, damit der Update-Manager wieder will
<leszek> so fürs log, hat geklappt :P
<leszek> nasty hack
<Cholericker> Hallo, ich habe mir einen shuttle xpc erstanden und habe dort Ubuntu 10.04 installiert, mein Problem ist das er beim booten, wo der Unterstrich oben Links in der Ecke blinkt ca. 1-2 Stehen bleibt bis er die Daten von der Festplatte läd
<Cholericker> wie kann ich herausfinden warum er solange braucht?
<jokrebel> Cholericker: 1-2 Stunden? ok dann müüsen wir suchen… 1-2 Sekunden? pfff … 1-2-Minuten? die Zeit hast Du nicht?
<Cholericker> oh entschuldige :-D 1-2 minuten
<leszek> Cholericker: im Bootloader also vor dem start von ubuntu E drücken für den booteintrag dann in der zeile wo quiet und splash vorkommt diese beiden wörter löschen und mit STRG+X booten, dann schaust du mal ob es da Fehlermeldungen gibt
<Cholericker> ich schreib es mir mal eben ab und teste es! danke schonmal
<IchGucksLive> Guten abend ! Mein problem es gibt doch 2 Fenster Desktops  oder wie man das nennt  wie kann ich da umschalten 
<IchGucksLive> sollte da nicht unten im panel ein eicon sein mit den 2 fenstern 
<Cholericker> versuch mal strg+alt und dann mit den Feiltasten nach Links oder Rechts
<moritz_> Meinst Du "Arbeitsflächen" oder "Arbeitsumgebungen" (Unity, Gnome,...)
<dadrc> IchGucksLive, kommt auf Ubuntuversion und Desktop an
<IchGucksLive> dadrc: Arbeitsflächenumschalter das wars was ich gesucht hatte
<Cholericker> wenn es nicht vorhanden ist könntest du auch versuchen auf die Leiste Rechtsklick und "zum Panel hinzufügen" und dann "Arbeitsflächen anzeigen" hinzufügen
<IchGucksLive> cholericker Danke nun weis ich auch wo die ganzen programme die offen waren hin sind ich dachte schon ich hätte da etwas verstellt das die programme shcluckt 
<IchGucksLive> dadrc: Vaerat mir bitte noch wie ich da was von einem fenster ins andere verschibe 10.04
<bibear> STRG+ALT+SHIFT+rechts/links im aktiven fenster ;)
<dadrc> zB
<dadrc> ansonsten sollte es im Kontextmenü des Fensters auch eine Option dafür geben
<dadrc> Oder einfach über den entsprechenden Rand schieben
<IchGucksLive> dadrc: darumm verschwinden die programme wenn man das verschiebt 
<IchGucksLive> Danke Euch jetzt klappt das wieder !
<whatever_42> gibt es ein programm für linux dass auf eine itunes mediathek zugreifen kann?
<bibear> whatever_42: afaik banshee
<whatever_42> sehr gut danke
<jokrebel> gn8
<MeMyself> Hallo, ich möchte das wenn an ort a was geschrieben wird mit ln es an ort b gespeicher wird wie lautet dann der richtige ln befehl von ort a nach ort b?
<MeMyself> ln -s /a /b ?
<dadrc> ln -s erstellt nur einen symbolischen Link ("Verknüpfung"), und das auch nur, wenn du den Befehl eingibst. ln -s a b würde also eine Verknüpfung zu a mit dem Namen b erstellen
<Drizzto> wenn du was verschieben willst nimm mv wenn du was kopiert haben willst dann cp
<MeMyself> was ich eigentlich erreichen will... in pidgin kann man nicht einstellen wo die logs gespeicher werden und die sind in ~/.purple drinnen und ich möchte das alle chatlogs gespeichert werden auf allen pc´s in eine datei als will ich es mit ubuntu one syncen
<dadrc> Ubuntu One ignoriert Links, soweit ich weiß
<MeMyself> verdammt...
<MeMyself> gibt es eine andere lösung?
<dadrc> Könntest Ubuntu One auftragen, .purple zu synchronisieren
<MeMyself> sowas geht?
<MeMyself> das wäre ja viel einfacher als ich dachte
<dadrc> In Nautilus sollte es einen Menüeintrag dafür geben
<MeMyself> wenn ich rechte maustaste auf .purple mache und dann ubuntu one > diesen ordner ableichen drücke passiert nichts
<dadrc> guck mal im ubuntuone-kontrolldingens, da sollte das Verzeichnis jetzt auftauchen
<MeMyself> dienst zum abgleichen von dateien nicht verbunden wenn man auf verbinden drückt passiert nichts ich werde einmal neustarten ich hatte ja irgendwelche updates gemacht vieleicht geht deswegen was noch nicht bis gleich
<dustin_> hatte vorhin schon geschrieben, das ich "Probleme" mit dem starten habe. Wenn oben links der Unterstrich blinkt, dauert es 1-2 Minuten bis er startet, als tipp hatte ich bekommen vor dem booten e zu drücken, aber es ist nichts passiert mir ist gerade auch aufgefallen das ich den Grub am Anfang gar nicht sehe ist das normal? 
<dadrc> Da bei dem e fehlt was, damit kann man die Einträge in Grub verändern...
<dustin_> Guten Abend erst einmal ;-) wie meinst du das, dass beim e was fehlt?
<MeMyself> irgendwas tut nicht was es soll es steht andauernd daten werden abgeglichen und der .purple ordner wird nicht angezeigt
<MeMyself> a doch jetzt
<dadrc> dustin_, naja, mit e kannst du den Eintrag in Grub ändern, aber dafür braucht man schon einen Verdacht, was genau schiefgeht.
<dadrc> Nur e drücken alleine löst nichts
<dustin_> ich habe meine Festplatte verschlüsseln lassen direkt bei der Installation, könnte es daran liegen das es solange dauert?
<dadrc> Raten bringt uns da nicht viel, denk ich
<dadrc> Guck dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart an
<dadrc> Damit sollte sich der Schuldige feststellen lassen
<dustin_> Ok, danke lese ich mir gleich durch! Aber müsste der Grub mir beim booten nicht angezeigt werden, also auch wegen Recovery oder älteren Kernel-Versionen?
<dadrc> Kommt auf die Konfiguration an, sollte aber ansonsten mit Shift auftauchen
<egospell> unter welcher lizenz stehen die Hintergrundbilder von ubuntu ?
<dustin_> einfach beim booten Shift drücken?
<dadrc> nach dem ganzen BIOS-Kram, ja
<MeMyself> Ich habe jetzt mit ubuntu one den ordner logs ausgewählt aber auf ubuntu-one wird nur dieser ordner und nicht der inhalt angezeigt, woran kann das liegen?
<dustin_> dann starte ich mal neu bis gleich!
<dadrc> egospell, in /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-artwork/copyright oder /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-wallpapers/copyright sollten genaue Infos zu finden sein
<dadrc> MeMyself, syncen dauert ab und an eine Weile, sicher, dass die schon alle da sind?
<MeMyself> dadrc: er hat gesync weil nachdem ich den ordner hinzugefügt habe habe ich noch in den ubuntu one ordner eine datei hineingelegt und die wurde auch auf der website angezeigt also irgendwas geht nicht so recht
<egospell> dadrc - thx
<dadrc> MeMyself, die Dateien von deinem Rechner müssen trotzdem erstmal hochgeladen werden, gerade bei großen Logs kann das durchaus dauern
<MeMyself> auf der website steht auf "5 minutes ago"
<MeMyself> nein er lädt nicht hoch
<MeMyself> Daten sind auf den neuersten stand
<dadrc> MeMyself, was sagt das Kontrollzentrum zu der Sache?
<MeMyself> wenn ich noch eine datei in den ubuntu one ordner reingebe dann synct er das und schreibt er ist fertig und 
<MeMyself> ich bin ja im kontrollzentrum
<MeMyself> da seh ich auch das .purple/logs zum abgleichen ausgewählt ist und ein hackerl drinnen
<MeMyself> das geht aber mit keinen ordner
<MeMyself> egal wlchen ich nehme er tut es nicht außer ich geb es in den ubuntu one sync odrner hinein
<MeMyself> ist das vieleicht ein bug?
<dadrc> Mach mal eine Konsole auf und gib das hier ein: u1sdtool --waiting-meta
<MeMyself> da kommst eigiges 
<MeMyself> kommt*
<MeMyself> da kommt einige
<MeMyself> s
<dadrc> Na also
<dadrc> Das ist die Liste an Dateien, die demnächst synchronisiert wird
<dadrc> → Geduld.
<MeMyself> macht er das nicht sofort wenn er kann?
<MeMyself> :)
<apollo13> klar, wenn er kann, kann er aber nicht :þ
<dadrc> ~1 Datei/Sekunde, sagt die Doku.
<dadrc> Er muss die Dateien auf dem Server ja erstmal anlegen. Wenn sie einmal da sind, geht das schneller.
<MeMyself> das schlimste am hochladen ist meine 4k leitung mit 25KB upload ._.
<apollo13> dann sei froh dass er nicht alles auf einmal hochlädt
<k1l_> MeMyself: und dann wunderst du dich? :/
<MeMyself> k1l_: naja ich sehe keine einzige datei seit mehreren minuten so lange kann das ja nicht dauern das wenisgtens eine datei drauf kommt
<apollo13> wobei es schon etwas lästig ist, hier hat ein kollege das mal probiert und dann tut sich erstmal nix, bei 100mbit symetrisch…
<MeMyself> also braucht man einfach gedult
<MeMyself> leider keine meiner stärken :/
<k1l_> naja, der sinn des hintergrund dienstes ist ja, dass er es im hintergrund tut. wenn ich was kopieren will nehm ich was anderes.
<apollo13> ja und halt nicht erwarten wenn du damit .purple oder was auch immer zwischen pcs syncst dass das dann gut geht wenn du aktuelle daten braucgst
<dadrc> Hol dir ein Bierchen oder so, guck 'nen Film, dann ist der Kram fertig ;)
<dreamon> Kopiere gerade was mit einer Live-CD. Jetzt sind die Fensterrahmen weg. Was muß ich da --replace machen, damit id eiweder da sein.?
<dreamon> id eiweder da sein = die wieder da sind. ;)
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an, weißt du doch :)
<dreamon> dadrc, Welchen Fenstermanager hat die LiveCD, bzw. wie finde ich den raus?
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an, was das für eine Live-CD ist
<MeMyself> jetzt wird mit u1sdtool --waiting-meta nur mehr u1sdtool --waiting-meta angezeig
<MeMyself> t
<dreamon> 10.10
<dadrc> Dann würd ich mal von Compiz ausgehen, ansonsten Metacity
<MeMyself> ich meine nur mehr Warning: this option is deprecated! Use '--waiting' instead
<dreamon> dadrc, Tata.. wieder da.. danke
<dadrc> MeMyself, hmjo, nimm halt nur --waiting. Hab das 'ne Weile nicht mehr gebraucht. Ansonsten: Dann sollten die Dateien jetzt da sein
<MeMyself> nein ._.
<dadrc> --waiting auch leer?
<MeMyself> bin auf der hp von ubuntu-one
<MeMyself> ja
<MeMyself> fslomka@Freddy-NB:~$ u1sdtool --waiting
<MeMyself> fslomka@Freddy-NB:~$ 
<MeMyself> als windows user würde ich jetzt nochmal neustarten aber das bringt sicher unter linux nichts
<dadrc> u1sdtool --current-transfers
<MeMyself> Current uploads: 0
<MeMyself> Current downloads: 0
<MeMyself> komisch oder?
<MeMyself> u1sdtool --list-folders   
<MeMyself> Folder list:
<MeMyself>   id=2e66a406-a369-4f1b-91dd-27008cfe37fc subscribed=True path=/home/fslomka/.purple/logs
<dadrc> Sieht gut aus
<MeMyself> ja das dachte ich mir auch
<MeMyself> kann es ein bug sein?
<dadrc> Möglich, aber ich würd einfach noch ein bisschen warten. Beim ersten Synchronisieren ist U1 zumindest bei mir immer etwas laggy.
<MeMyself> ich hab ubuntu 11.10 mit allen updates
<MeMyself> hmm ich hoffe du hast recht oder kann es sein das weil pidgin rennt (ausgeführt wird) er nichts macht weil auf die dateien zugegriffen wird?
<dadrc> Weiß ich nicht, ob U1 auf sowas achtet.
<k1l_> vlt schreibt pidgin die sachen erst, wenn es geschlossen wird?
<MeMyself> nein
<apollo13> schau halt die offenen filehandles von pidgin an
<apollo13> wenns auf der history was offen hat ist das wohl kaum nur zum lesen da^^
<MeMyself> wenn ich eine datei öffne also die neuerste dann steht alles drinnen was ich bis zum öffnen der datei gescrieben habe
<MeMyself> ich versuch überhaupt einmal einen anderen ordner auf die gleiche weise zu syncen
<dustin> so wieder da
<MeMyself> in ubuntu one wird dieser neue ordner angezeigt jedoch fehlt der gesamte inhalt dateien+ordner
<MeMyself> gleiches problem
<MeMyself> und es ist ein ordner in ~/
<dadrc> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/why-are-only-folders-uploaded-but-not-files-39/
<MeMyself> so weit war ich schon wird nichts angezeigt
<MeMyself> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769482/
<MeMyself> irgendwas tut wirklich nicht was es soll 
<dustin> also wenn ich das "bootchart" richtig auswerte ist er 95 Sekunden beschäftigt it "kthreadd", "khelper", "async/2", "async/3", "async/4, "async/5"
<dadrc> dustin, lad das mal irgendwo hoch und gib uns den Link
<MeMyself> ihr habt nicht noch zufällig ideen was das sein könnte? 
<Funfood> ubuntuone synchroniert vllt nicht schnell genug?
<dustin> http://www9.pic-upload.de/13.12.11/5mj18tndktm1.png
<k1l_> MeMyself: hast du den artikel gelesen, den dadrc eben verlinkt hatte?
<k1l_> MeMyself: oder hast du nur nach dem befehl gesucht und den einfach eingegeben?
<MeMyself> letzeres
<k1l_> dann mach nochmal ersteres
<MeMyself> letzteres*
<apollo13> dustin: der iowait schaut hoch aus
<k1l_> destomehr zeit du jetzt mit sinnvollem lesen verbrauchst, desto mehr zeit hat u1 zu syncen
<dadrc> 90 Sekunden nichts außer Kernel, komisch.
<k1l_> MeMyself: und das ist ein hintergrund sync dienst. wenn du sachen sofort kopieren willst mach es auch damit, was es sofort kopiert
<dustin> kann ich am iowait was ändern? bzw. gibt es im wiki nen bereich wo alle einzellnen Prozesse erklärt werden?
<apollo13> dustin: naja zuerst wäre die ersten 90 sekunden interessant ;)
<apollo13> gegen iowait hilft im normalfall ne ssd ;)
<dadrc> Jop, dein eigentliches Problem sind 90 Sekunden, in denen nichts passiert.
<dadrc> Die Frage ist, wieso nicht..
<k1l_> was macht denn der async/ kram da?
<I_C_Wiener> ich schreibe gerade an einem shellscript, und kriege ständig die ausgabe "Zeile 18: ((: 08: Der Wert ist zu groß für die aktuelle Basis. (Fehlerverursachendes Zeichen ist \"08\")." jemand ne idee woher das kommen könnte oder was mir das sagen will?
<MeMyself> die metadata warteschlage hat höhere priorität und kann mit u1sdtool --waiting-meta ausgelesen werden... ok und wie gesagt es dauert 1sek/datei das heißt ich muss wirklich einfach nur warten
<k1l_> ,bash guide? I_C_Wiener 
<shetlandpony> I_C_Wiener: Bash Guide -> http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide || Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide -> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ || Deutsch-sprachiger Hilfschannel: ##bash-de
<I_C_Wiener> ty
<MeMyself> k1l_: danke das du meine faulheit vernichtet hast zum teil :)
<dadrc> k1l_, und was genau ist der async-Kram überhaupt ;) syslog oder kern.log?
<dustin> hmm, kann ich daran was machen oder liegts evtl. an Controler Platte?
<I_C_Wiener> hilft mir aber nicht wirklich lol, es ist nicht so dass ich nicht schon rumgesucht hätte
<k1l_> I_C_Wiener: lies die meldung vom bot nochmal :) 
<I_C_Wiener> shame on me
<MeMyself> aber wenn u1sdtool --waiting-meta mir anzeigt was er noch verarbeiten muss und die liste leer ist und die dateien trotzdem noch nicht oben sind woran liegt es dann? oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?
<k1l_> MeMyself: mensch gott nochmal. warte einfach ab!
<MeMyself> okay:)
<dadrc> dustin, lad mal bitte das aktuelle syslog hoch, vielleicht findet sich da ein Hinweis auf die 90 Sekunden
<dadrc> ,pastebinit? dustin 
<shetlandpony> dustin, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<beaver74> dadrc, könntet ja evtl. mal dmesg auslesen und auf die timestamps achten.. wenn nicht schon erledigt
<dadrc> dmesg ist auch 'ne gute Idee, danke
<beaver74> da sollte sich doch imho die 90s pause finden lassen
<dadrc> dustin, dmesg auch noch, bitte :)
<dadrc> Beide in /var/log
<dustin> ich habe hier mehrerer dmesg das ohne Endung und ohne ".gz" endung?
<dadrc> Einfach /var/log/dmesg, genau
<dustin> bei der Syslog habe ich auch mehrerer
<dustin> ok
<dadrc> Die ohne irgendwas dahinter ist die neuste, die interessiert normalerweise.
<dustin> ok danke
<dustin> http://pastebin.com/17zyEVMK
<dustin> http://pastebin.com/17zyEVMK
<dustin> oh beides die selben http://pastebin.com/Gq3GEBYQ
<dadrc> Irgendwas stimmt mit ata1 nicht.
<dadrc> Also, ganz gewaltig nicht.
<MeMyself> ich werde einmal neustarten und dann eine halbe stunde warten
<MeMyself> wenn sich dann nichts tut dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter
<MeMyself> danke für die hilfe
<dadrc> dustin, zieh mal dein DVD-Laufwerk ab und probier dann, ganz normal zu booten.
<dustin> oki bis gleich :)
<MeMyself> sogar unter linux hilft neustarten es ging sofort
<MeMyself> es steht auch wieder was in u1sdtool --waiting-meta
<dustin> Ja Super :) jetzt fährt er innerhalb von 15 Sekunden hoch :)
<dustin> Vielen vielen dank!!!! 
<dustin> jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob es am Controller liegt oder am DvD-Laufwerk selbst
<dadrc> dustin, das geht aus dem Log leider nicht hervor, aber sollte sich ja recht einfach testen lassen.
<dustin> dadrc ja das müsste ich schaffen ;-) , nur noch ein altes IDE-Laufwerk finden :P
<dustin> dadrc, sag mal worauf hast du denn jetzt in der Syslog und der Dmsg geachtet das du es auf das DVD Laufwerk schließen konntest?
<dadrc> dustin, hab nach den Timestamps geguckt.
<dadrc> Bis 1.071052 ist alles sauber, dann passiert 20 Sekunden nichts, dann eine Fehlermeldung von ata1, dann wieder nichts, Fehlermeldung von ata1, etc...
<dadrc> Dann am Anfang geguckt, was ata1 ist
<dustin> dadrc, nochmal vielen dank, hast mir die syslog und die dmsg ein bisschen näher gebracht! :)
<dadrc> gerne doch =)
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-14
<Minipluto> tschööö grossing 
<Minipluto> hupps :D
<Spykins> hello
<vectory> hi
<marco> j
<marco> hi
<jokrebel_> hi
<d0x> Hi, wie kann ich denn debuggen warum meine Netzwerkkarte so extrem langsam ist (max 700kb)
<d0x> Hab ubuntu 11.10 neu installiert
<d0x> Kann mir jmd sagen wie raus bekoomme warum meine Netzwerkkarte unter ubuntu 11.10 so langsam ist?
<hdp> Logdateien prüfen, Netzwerkverkehr analysieren.
<dadrc> Chipsatz raussuchen und Google fragen, ob es vielleicht einen Bug dazu gibt.
<d0x> hdp: also ich habe mit iftop und wireshark gesehn das sonst nix ueber die karte laeuft
<d0x> hdp: welche logdateien meinst du? Also dmesg steht nichts darueber drin
<geser> d0x: wie hast du gemessen? von wo nach wo hast du wieviel übertragen?
<d0x> geser: ich habe mit iftop gemessen. Habe was von den Ubuntu Servern gedownloaded und dann netz intern 
<d0x> Ich versuchs jetzt mal mit anderen treibern
<d0x> falls das nicht geht melde ich mich nochmal
<geser> d0x: waren die einzelnen Dateien groß genug für eine brauchbare Messung?
<d0x> Hi, wollte noch gerade bescheid sagen das die Treiber geholfen haben
<d0x> danke :0
<hobbes11> hi habe ein kleines problem mit meinem ndiswrapper; muss nach jeden neustart modprobe ndiswrapper manuell eingeben, da er das modul trotz ndiswrapper -m nicht automatishc läd, weiß jmd abhilfe?
<Fuchs> hobbes11: das tolle uu.de wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Module-automatisch-laden
<hobbes11> klasse danke, habe ich wirklich nicht gefunden
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<jokrebel_> re
<leo-unglaub> hi leute, wie kann ich die unity seitenleiste auf meinen zweiten monitor verschieben?
<leo-unglaub> ich habe links den laptop und direkt vor mit den 26 zoll screen
<leo-unglaub> wenn ich den angeschlossen habe, hätte ich unity gerne auf dem main screen
<leo-unglaub> wenn ich den abstecke sollte das wieder auf die position auf dem laptop gehen
<k1l> wähl mal den externen als primären monitor aus. (würde ich jetzt tippen)
<leo-unglaub> k1l: in der monitor anzeige habe ich diese option nicht
<brain> Hy, wie lautet der Befehl, um die Gui für "zusätzliche Treiber" zu starten. (aus dem Satrmenü normal als grüne PCI-Karte)
<brain> habe falschen Treiber installiert und keine Panels mehr
<LetoThe2nd> ich glaub jockey- irgendwas
<brain> an jockey kann ich mich auch erinnern. müsste es aber genau wissen. habe nur das terminal. Desktop ist da, Panels und somit menüs nicht
<jokrebel_> brain: Keine Panels mehr muss aber nicht der falsche Treiber sein. Und LetoThe2nd hat recht jockey-gtk
<LetoThe2nd> brain: jockey- reicht doch... für was gibts tabcompletion? ;)
<brain> kann jemand mal in den menü-editor schauen?
<Menuhin> brain: hast du 3d?
<brain> jockey-gtk
<jokrebel_> brain: Siehe oben.
<brain> ok jockey
<brain> habe bewusst den falschen gewählt. ab da waren die Panels weg. da nun der jockey wieder da ist, kann ich wieder umstellen. danke
<brain> ok, done. danke für die hilfe.<ot> schöne Adventszeit</ot>
<malteee> Hallo!
<dadrc> hallo
<malteee> Ich habe folgendes Problem: Habe jetzt Apache installiert und unter var/www/ ne index.html, die angezeigt wird, wenn ich auf localhost gehe
<malteee> Aber leider zeigt der keine PHP Datein an.
<malteee> Woran liegt das? Bin noch totaler Anfänger in Ubuntu
<malteee> Nutzte Ubuntu 10.04 LTE + GNOME
<dadrc> das da? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#PHP-Datei-wird-nicht-ausgefuehrt
<dadrc> oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#mod-userdir-ab-Ubuntu-10-04
<malteee> Er fragt ja nicht nach Download, sondern lässt das Fenster weiß
<dadrc> Sicher, dass die Datei sauberen Output produziert?
<koegs> hast du wirklich php installiert und in apache aktiviert, wie im Artikel beschrieben?
<malteee> Mal ne Fragte BTW: Wenn ich eine Datei öffne, steht da "schreibgeschützt". Kann ich die auch irgendwie wie unter Windows "Als Admin ausführen", also sozusagen mit sudo nur ohne Terminal?
<Menuhin> malteee: gtksudo oder sowas ähnlich
<malteee> So, habe die Datei bearbeitet. Wie starte ich Apache neu?
<LupusE> hi
<Menuhin> malteee: apachectl restart
<malteee> sudo apache2ctl restart -> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<apollo13> egal
<Menuhin> malteee: du hast kein servername
<malteee> Ok. Zeigt mir aber trotzdem noch ein weißes Bild an....
<apollo13> ist aber auch nur ne notice und ändert nix…
<koegs> malteee: würdest du dir bitte den kompletten(!) Apache-Artikel durchlesen, dort werde alle deine Fragen beantwortet
<koegs> sowohl neustart, als auch die fehlermeldung
<malteee> Habe ich bereits!
<malteee> Habe alles gemacht zum Thema PHP & Problembehebung
<malteee> Trotzdem wird nur eine weiße Datei angezeigt
<koegs> und du bist sicher,dass diese datei einen output erzeugen sollte?
<SunTsu> malteee: Du hast den Artikel durchgelesen und weißt nicht wie man apache neustartet, wobei es im Artikel steht? Dann solltest Du eventuell genauer lesen ;)
<malteee> <?php  echo 'Hello World!';  ?>
<malteee> Doch, doch! sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<malteee> Trotz neustart, configänderungen etc. tut sich immernochnichts
<dAnjou> neuerdings sollte man "sudo service apache2 restart" nehmen
<SunTsu> malteee: Schau doch mal in die Apache-Logs, insbesondere ins error-Log, und wenn es Dir nichts sag pack die letzten 10 Zeilen auf einen Paste-Service und verlink das hier
<Menuhin> da wäre ich verwundert hätte es funktioniert
<dAnjou> entsprechend auch bei anderen services
<jokrebel_> malteee: Du solltest nicht einfach mal irgendwas mit sudo starten IMHO.
<SunTsu> Was mag ich Systeme bei denen das Start-Up-System aeusserlich gleich bleibt...
<malteee> Der sagt immer: PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/var/www/phpinfo_hello_world.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<malteee> Und: PHP Warning:  Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<dAnjou> malteee: was hastn jetzt installiert? apache2, php5 und libapache2-mod-php5?
<dAnjou> und ubuntu-version bitte
<jokrebel_> .oO( sieht das wirklich nach einem Ubuntu-Problem aus? Es gibt doch auch apache-Channels, oder )
<k1l> klingt nach rechte-murks. die daten dürfen halt nicht deinem user oder root gehören
<malteee> Also apache2 = ja, php5 = ja, libapach2-mod-php5 = weiß nicht
<malteee> Ubuntu 10.04 LTE + GNOME
<Menuhin> versuchs mal mit ""
<dAnjou> malteee: dann stell das mal sicher
<malteee> dAnjou Und wie?
<dAnjou> malteee: und lösche alle index.* dateien aus /var/www
<dAnjou> malteee: du installierst das paket
<malteee> Jo, libapache2-mod-php5 ist druff, wars auch schon
<dAnjou> malteee: und lösche alle index.* dateien aus /var/www
<dAnjou> also index.htm, index.html, index.php
<SunTsu> malteee: heisst Dein Script auch phpinfo_hello_world.php? Und wenn ja, mach mal bitte ein ls -l /var/www/phpinfo_hello_world.php und zeig uns das Ergebnis
<malteee> Ok, habe ich
<dAnjou> malteee: und jetz geh auf http://localhost/
<malteee> Dann haben wir -rwxrwx---
<dAnjou> steht da was von "Index /"
<malteee> Richtig
<malteee> Und da ist auch die Datei
<dAnjou> die ganze zeile bitte
<malteee> Index of /
<SunTsu> malteee: Die vollständige Zeile. Rechte und Besitzer sind wichtig
<dAnjou> nein, die mit der datei
<malteee> -rwxrwx--- 1 malteee malteee 33 2011-12-14 17:40 /var/www/phpinfo_hello_world.php
<dAnjou> aha
<malteee> ?
<SunTsu> malteee: Dein webserver darf nicht drauf zugreifen.
<dAnjou> SunTsu: soll ich oder du?
<SunTsu> dAnjou: Mach Du mal ;)
<dAnjou> ich würd mod_userdir vorschlagen
<Menuhin> chmod o+x
<apollo13> Menuhin: wtf?
<malteee> und wie ändere ich das nun, dass das für Alle datein in var/www übernommen wird
<dAnjou> Menuhin: danke, wir kommen klar!
<apollo13> Menuhin: mal abgesehen davon dass o+x schon gesetzt ist, ist die antwort nicht wirklich zielführend
<dAnjou> malteee: ist das nur ein test-server oder soll der produktiv in den einsatz egehen?
<malteee> nein. Nur um offline Seiten zu testen
<apollo13> arg o war others und nicht user, aber dennoch egal ;)
<dAnjou> malteee: gut, dann ist es für dich bequemer, wenn du dateien bei dir im HOME verzeichnis bearbeitest
<malteee> ok
<dAnjou> malteee: "sudo a2enmod userdir"
<dAnjou> ausgabe hierher
<malteee> Enabling module userdir. Run '/etc/init.d/apache2 restart' to activate new configuration!
<malteee> Soll ich das mal neustarten?
<dAnjou> ja
<malteee> done
<dAnjou> malteee: dann geh in dein home-verzeichnis (also wahrscheinlcih /home/malteee)
<malteee> ja
<dAnjou> dort einen ordner "public_html" anlegen
<dAnjou> dort eine datei "test.txt" anlegen
<malteee> done
<dAnjou> anschließend unter http://localhost/~malteee/ gucken
<dAnjou> und sagen, was du siehst
<malteee> jo, super!
<dAnjou> malteee: probiers mit ner php datei
<dAnjou> evtl. is nochwas nötig
<malteee> Ja, läuft auch, super :)
<dAnjou> kein problem
<malteee> Mal ne Frage aus interesse: Warum heißt der Ordner public_html?
<apollo13> weil das so eingestellt ist
<malteee> ah, ok. DANKE :)
<dAnjou> malteee: stammt wohl aus irgendwelchen urzeiten, wo man dachte, dass das vielleicht so sinnvoll is
<apollo13> kannst aber natürlich umstellen
<malteee> Hmmm
<malteee> Jetzt habe ich nen Ordner angelegt, wo datein drinne sind, die ich aber nicht öffnen kann
<malteee> Der Ordner wird garnicht unter http://localhost/~malteee/ angezeigt!
<malteee> Und wenn ich direkt draufgehe (http://localhost/~malteee/test), bekomme ich 403 Forbidden :(
<dAnjou> malteee: ist wieder ne rechte-sache
<dAnjou> fällt mir jetz nen eleganter weg ein? hmmm
<apollo13> nö
<malteee> Kann ich nicht irgendwie sagen, dass alle Ordner in public_html die richtigen REchte haben?
<malteee> Alles einzeln zu ändern... Geht das nicht einfacher?
<apollo13> das ist ein command…
<dAnjou> malteee: ohren zu!
<dAnjou> apollo13: mit nem stickybit wärs bequemer, oder?
<apollo13> dAnjou: das ist __ein__ command
<dAnjou> welchen meinst du?
<apollo13> stickybit aufs dir
<apollo13> unter der annahme dass der folder www-data als gruppe gehört und die umask sinnvoll ist, eg php kein +x braucht
<dAnjou> im wiki wird das anders bezeichnet: laut dem brauchen wir das Set-GID-Recht
<dAnjou> stickybit is wohl was anderes
<dAnjou> umask dürfte 002 sein
<apollo13> wohl kaum
<apollo13> 0022 ist die default umask
<malteee> naja, ich muss los
<malteee> Ich komme die Tage wieder :)
<dAnjou> dann hab ich meine wohl geändert
<malteee> Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was dabei rausgekommen ist ;)
<apollo13> und Set-GID ist imo g+s und s ist für mich sticky ;)
<malteee> DANKE nochmal und bis dann :)
<dAnjou> apollo13: wie gesagt, ich les nur im wiki
<jokrebel_> Hier war schon mehrfach mal die rede von folgendem Problem. Laptop-Akku ist voll (LED-Anzeige nicht mehr rot oder orange, sondern blau). Trotzdem, wenn man das Netzteil absteckt kommt sofort eine "kritische Landstand" Warnmeldung und er fährt in Bereitschaft was man nicht verhindern kann. Weckt man ihn dann wieder auf läuft er ganz normal und hat anfans 99%Akku. Hat da inzwischen jemand ne Lösung?
<dAnjou> naja, weg ist er. problem verschoben.
<SunTsu> apollo13: sticky ist o+t
<apollo13> brr dann sollen die das merkbar benennen ;)
<Bang> hi zusammen
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel_: klingt für mich nach nem acpi-quirk.. wahrscheinlich triggert da irgendwas vorzeitig und der kernel meint in bereitschaft gehen zu müssen
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel_: rein so geraten würd ich mich da eher mal mit der kerneltruppe in verbindung setzen, ob die umstände bekannt sind, vielleicht sogar bei genau dem modell
<oregano4> Juchu allerseits, ich möchte als screensaver eine simple digital (ohne Zeiger) 2D Uhr haben, bei Lubuntu ist der xscreensaver installiert hat da wer eine empfelung?.
<dAnjou> oregano4: mach dir n fettes conky und den bildschirmschoner aus :P
<k1l> Das standard Ubuntu liefert gar keinen screensaver mehr mit sondern dunkelt nur noch ab. afaik. ich würde einfach mal auf den einschlägigen grafikseiten gucken was dir so gefällt.
<dAnjou> oregano4: http://gericom.wordpress.com/2010/10/07/digital-clock-screen-savers-for-xscreensaver-appeared/
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/bt2qszu | Digital Clock Screen Savers for XScreensaver Appeared   gericom
<dAnjou> 53sek googlen
<dAnjou> brutto
<dAnjou> inkl. zum browser wechseln
<bibear> du stoppst die zeit :o ;)
<k1l> ich glaube der Wink ist angekommen
<oregano4> ich habe "xscreensaver uhr" eingegeben und da kommen recht eigenartige Probleme raus :)
<beaver74> oregano4, "xscreensaver clock digital"
<dAnjou> englisch gibt meist bessere ergebnisse
<oregano4> jaja habs verstanden, danke :)
<seven_> hi, wenn ich in tclsh ein 'package require sqlite3' mache kommt nur ->can't find package sqlite3<- hab aber schon alles installiert :(
<seven_> ubuntu 11.10
<seven_> keiner eine Idee ? :(
<bekks> Was ist "alles" dass Du schon installiert hast?
<seven_> bekks: libsqlite3-tcl und sqlite3
<sflemming> Hallo, kann mir jemand einen Downlaoadlink für Ubuntu 11.10 64 Bit geben? Die Ubuntu Webseite ist fehlerhaft, wenn ich den direct link verwende auf http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download dann lädt er die 32 bit version obwohl 64 eingestellt ist.
<mathiasmn> Hi, als ich gerade mein Ubuntu starten wollte kam "Buffer I/O error on device sr0 logical block 1" was könnte das sein?
<ppq> sflemming: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> mathiasmn: Dein CDROM Laufwerk, dass ein Leseproblem mit der eingelegten CD hat.
<mathiasmn> ah stimmt danke. Ich dachte schon, dass die Festplatte kaputt wäre. Wie kann ich verhindern, dass so etwas noch mal passieren kann?
<jokrebel> mathiasmn: Indem Du entweder Dein defektes CD-Laufwerk austauschst oder keine kaputten CDs benutzt.
<mathiasmn> es war die cd. Ich meine kann man nicht verhindern dass wenn ich wieder eine defekte CD einlege, nicht gleich das ganze system hängt?
<jokrebel> mathiasmn: Ist unwarscheinlich, dass das "ganze system hängt". Es versucht halt verzweifelt die defekte CD zu lesen, was schon mal dauern kann und erst nach Minuten zur fehlermeldung führt.
<mathiasmn> strg+alt+F1 hat auf jeden fall nicht mehr geklappt, deshalb dachte ich, dass das system hängt. Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, dass es nur das CD-Laufwerk und nicht die Festplatte ist.
<SunTsu> mathiasmn: es kann natürlich sein daß es Dir den ATA Bus blockiert und es daher hängt
<Der_Held> im Bios einstellen das beim booten das cd Laufwerk gelesen wird
<Der_Held> nicht gelesen wird oder aber den defekten muell in die Tonne tretten
<Der_Held> das cd laufwerk "nicht gelesen" wird sorry
<Der_Held> auch wenn noch cd's dvd in den Laufwerken liegen wird beim booten darauf zugegriffen... 
<mathiasmn> ich glaube es liegt nicht am laufwert sondern an der DVD, als ich die rausgetan habe war wieder alles ok. Allerdings hab ich die DVD jetzt auch schon seit Tagen im Laufwerk und es hat nie probleme gegeben.
<mathiasmn> am laufwerk mein ich
<speckmade> Bootprobleme nach Installation in verschlüsselten LVM Teil 2: Boot stoppt mit blinkendem Cursor, nachdem dieser von der ersten in die zweite Zeile gesprungen ist.
<bekks> speckmade: Welches Ubuntu? Wie installiert?
<speckmade> Versuch, auf das GRUB-Menü zuzugreifen ergibt nur die Ausgabe "GRUB menu" oder so - dann geht nichtsmehr außer Neustart
<sflemming> ppq: danke für den link, bin grad rausgeflogen, deshalb die latenz
<speckmade> Das war jetzt nach einigen Versuchen mit Alternate-Installer mit der Desktop-Live-CD
<speckmade> mit Hilfe eines Skripts
<speckmade> von http://readm3.org/de/os/ubuntu/full-disk-encryption-lvm-luks
<bekks> speckmade: Dann musst Du wahrscheinlich mal den Autor des Skripts fragen... - mit der alternate CD kann man das jedenfalls auch ohne Skript installieren.
<speckmade> mit der Alternate hat es mehrmals nicht geklappt - deswegen diese Ausweichlösung.
<speckmade> musste bei der Installation allerdings unterwegs nochmal für die Boot-Partition das Flag "bios_grub" setzen, damit GRUB überhaupt erfolgreich installiert werden konnte.
<bekks> Komisch, hier klappt so ein Setup mit der alternate cd einwandfrei.
<WiseMonk> Guten abend
<WiseMonk> ich hab mal ein paar fragen
<speckmade> bei den Alternate-Installationen war das Problem, dass die GUI nicht startete, weil X behauptete, dass keine Grafiktreiber-Module zur Verfügung stünden.
<speckmade> jetzt Bootet er nichtmal erfolgreich.
<bekks> speckmade: Dann glaube ich X, wenn es sowas sagt. Die Module kann man dann auch nachinstallieren.
<bekks> ,frag? WiseMonk 
<shetlandpony> WiseMonk: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<WiseMonk> was ist der unterschied zwischen ubuntu und fedora? unterscheinden die sich nur von den pakages her ader auch vom kernel und von der performance?
<speckmade> "der" Unterschied? :-D
<bekks> WiseMonk: Die unterscheiden sich von so ziemlich allem - Pakete, Paketmanager, Stabilität, Community.
<speckmade> Fedora hat keine so große Community wie wir! ;-)
<speckmade> die sind ein bisschen mehr bleeding edge - das wäre für mich das attraktivste Verkaufsargument gegenüber Ubuntu.
<bekks> Ja, so bleeding edge dass ein Fedora nicht mal ein Update überlebt. Wer's braucht, darf das im Offtopic gerne weiterdiskutieren. :)
<WiseMonk> ist der Kernel das, was von system übrig bleibt, wenn man alles pakages, programme und treiber weglässt?
<bekks> WiseMonk: Nein.
<bekks> WiseMonk: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betriebssystemkern - das ist ein Kernel. Dieser Kernel heisst "Linux". Alles andere drum herum bildet dann zusammen mit dem Kernel "Ubuntu".
<bekks> Und die Kernel können bei unterschiedlichen Distributionen unterschiedliche Patches haben.
<speckmade> Ich mach' auch mit Ubuntu regelmäßig böse Erfahrungen mit Upgrades und erwäge immer gleich die Neuinstallation.
<bekks> Komisch, ich nicht :)
<bekks> Ich hab glaube ich das letzte Mal 2003 so gehandelt, als irgendwas nicht ging :)
<Darkman> nabend
<speckmade> lucky you - vielleicht-hoffentlich sind meine Erfahrungen ja auch überholt.
<speckmade> mein Ubuntu hier überlebt grade nichtmal die Installation!.. :-/
<bekks> Man kann Probleme auch anders als durch eine Neuinstallation lösen - das ist schliesslich kein Windows.
<WiseMonk> ist der kernel an sich ( ohne patch) bei ubuntu und fedora gleich?
<Darkman> ich hab ein lucid server der ein fs via. nfs gemounted hat, das steht auch so in der fstab, tut abern icht wenn man bootet weil er versucht viel zu frueh den nfsmount zu machen, dazu gibts eine reihe bugs aber scheinbar keine loesung - kennt das Problem hier wer und hat evtl. ne Loesung?
<bekks> speckmade: Dann machst Du was falsch. Hier funktioniert das einwandfrei.
<bekks> WiseMonk: Der Kernel kann auch noch verschiedene Versionen haben, die aber letztlich alle von www.kernel.org stammen.
<bekks> Darkman: Die Lösung heisst "_netdev" bei den mount-Optionen in der fstab.
<k1l> WiseMonk: ubuntu patcht z.b. den kernel. das ist kein "reiner kernel" direkt vom linus.
<bekks> Ohne "" drum herum.
<speckmade> wenn ich nur wüsste... Die Prozedur ist ja eigentlich idiotensicher - aber mitohne CD-Laufwerk istes natürlich etwas speziell.
<bekks> speckmade: Dann macht man aus der alternate CD einen USB Stick und installiert wie gewohnt.
<k1l> speckmade: made konktretem problem könnte man konkret helfen :)
<Darkman> bekks: na dann teste ich mal, sekunde
<jokrebel> speckmade: Kann das auch nicht bestätigen. Hab hier ne Festplatte, welche inzwischen im 3. oder 4. Rechner steckt und seit mehreren Dist-Upgrades (angefangen glaub 2006) tadellos läuft 
<speckmade> Ich hab' wohl immer die Spezialfälle... :-/
<Darkman> bekks: danke, scheint zu tun *rumboot*
<bekks> speckmade: Du hast garantiert keinen Spezialfall :) Du machst einfach nur was falsch :)
<speckmade> Also ich hab' jetzt grade den Fall, dass nach etwas Überzeugungsarbeit zwar erfolgreich GRUB installiert und die Installation abgeschlossen wurde - aber es bootet eben nicht. Bleibt bei einem blinkenden Cursor stehen, der vorher noch aus der ersten Zeile in die zweite springt.
<WiseMonk> gibts eine möglichkeit bei ubuntu moderne mmorpgs (mit .exe) zu spielen? mit Wine ists bei mir bei 3D-games bisher gescheitert
<speckmade> eigentlich wollte ich ja lubuntu und dafür scheint der Support nicht so klasse. Diesen jetzigen dritten Versuch habe ich auch wieder mit lubuntu gemacht - ich weiß nicht, ob das was zur Sache tut - aber ich kann's sicherheitshalber nu auch nochmal mit Standard-Ubuntu versuchen.
<apollo13> weiß einer wie man samba einstellen kann, dass windows sich darauf connecten kann? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/520897/ funktioniert im linux wunderbar, im windows will er einen username beim zugriff auf den share
<k1l> WiseMonk: schau mal in die wine appdb. oft brauchts mehr als nur installieren und läuft
<beaver74> speckmade, würde eh vorschlagen erst einmal minimal zu installieren und dann lxde nach zu installieren
<Gharim> WiseMonk: hast du mal auf http://appdb.winehq.org/ nachgesehen? dort werden auch die getesteten distributionen angegeben
<bekks> shetlandpony: Der Lubuntu-Support ist auch hier...
<bekks> s/shetlandpony/speckmade/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: speckmade: Der Lubuntu-Support ist auch hier...
<bekks> :D
<WiseMonk> ok, danke
<WiseMonk> ich habs mal auf fedora getestet, vielleicht hats deswegen nicht funktioniert
<bekks> WiseMonk: Du hast was getestet?
<WiseMonk> so spiele wie "forsaken world" oder "nostale"  mit wine  auf fedora zu spielen
<k1l> WiseMonk: schnapp dir nen ubuntu und teste es einfach.
<bekks> WiseMonk: Du musst zuerst mal nachschauen ob die überhaupt von wine unterstützt werden.
<WiseMonk> aber nachdem ich versuchte ein online game zu starten das hat danach das system gebuggt und der flash player ging nicht mehr richtig
<bekks> WiseMonk: Online Games kannst Du sowieso vergessen unter wine :)
<WiseMonk> können über wine viren auf den PC kommen?
<WiseMonk> schade :(
<Fuchs> WiseMonk: mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nein 
<SunTsu> WiseMonk: Wenn dann führst Du sie auch unter Wine aus
<apollo13> grmlgrml samba ist nen kramp
<TheDoc89> Nabend =)
<WiseMonk> gibts denn keine entsprechende alternative zu wine, wo onlinegames gehn?
<WiseMonk> (eine kostenlose)
<k1l> apollo13: noch die autentifikation setzen?
<apollo13> k1l: inwiefern?
<apollo13> windows sollte mich durch browseable/public auf die share als guest connecten lassen
<apollo13> nur was muss ich dafür eingeben?
<k1l> WiseMonk: vereinzelnd gehen die spiele auch. ich würde es mal testen und zur not einfach nen dualboot benutzen. (oder halt spiele spielen, die nativ auf linux laufen)
<TheDoc89> Kennt sich jemand Gut mit Nvidia Grafikkarten aus unter euch =)?
<jokrebel> ,frag? TheDoc89
<shetlandpony> TheDoc89: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<TheDoc89> OK^^
<seven_> darf ich nochmal auf mein Problem mit "can't find package sqlite3" in einer tclsh aufmerksam machen ?
<TheDoc89> Und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem ich bekomme beim Filme schauen per VLC oder auch andere Player sowie auf Plattformen wie Youtube etc. keine Rissfreie Videowiedergabe hin (GeForce 9800GT)
<k1l> apollo13: ich bin auch kein smb profi, aber ich verstehe das so, dass man das noch setzen müsste. warte
<k1l> apollo13: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/smb.conf#Benutzerauthentifizierung
<apollo13> k1l: security=user ist default
<apollo13> encrypt password = true auch bei default :(
<k1l> dann hab ich keine ahnung
<apollo13> k1l: okay thx, dann wart ich bis meine windows fuzzis online sind :)
<WiseMonk> und wenns mir wieder passiert, dass dann flash nicht mehr geht, wie beheb ichs dann?
<WiseMonk> neuinstallation hat auch nicht geholfen, ich musste ganz fedora neuinstalieren
<bekks> Hier ist kein Fedorasupport :)
<k1l> WiseMonk: das sind im moment alles luftschlösser mit hätte könnte würde. eine spiel installation in wine hat nichts mit flash zu tun.
<WiseMonk> ja, aber jetzt, wenn mir in ubuntu auch passieren sollte^^
<WiseMonk> doch
<WiseMonk> nachdem ich wine probiert habe ging flash nicht mehr richtig
<TheDoc89> Und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem ich bekomme beim Filme schauen per VLC oder auch andere Player sowie auf Plattformen wie Youtube etc. keine Rissfreie Videowiedergabe hin (GeForce 9800GT) | Mein System: ASRock M3N78D, Phenom II X6 1055T, 8GB DDR3, Xubuntu 11.10
<WiseMonk> war vielleicht virus oder so
<k1l> WiseMonk: dann kommst du her und man geht der sache auf den grund.
<k1l> TheDoc89: welcher treiber, welche quelle genau? ist das file in ordnung?
<WiseMonk> ok, noch ne andere frage
<WiseMonk> wenn ich ne eigene distro von ubuntu machen will, was brauch dafür? und was muss ich können?
<bekks> Lars? :D
<k1l> WiseMonk: eine eigene distribution ist erstmal bischen hoch gegriffen. aber schau die mal remastersys an
<LetoThe2nd> WiseMonk: google "remastersys". lies. lerne den unterschied zwischen einer "distribution" und einem "respin/remix". das ist alles was du brauchst. wenn dich eins davon überfordert - lass es :)
<k1l> TheDoc89: support nur hier im channel, so können auch andere helfen.
<TheDoc89> ok
<TheDoc89> Und zwar ist der Treiber direkt über Zusätzliche Treiber installiert sozusagen der Proprietäre Nvidia
<WiseMonk> mich überfordert nichts, schließlich bin ich ja wise :)
<LetoThe2nd> WiseMonk: hab ich beim mitlesen an deinen fragen deutlich erkannt. selbsteinschätzung intakt ;)
<WiseMonk> lol
<seven_> darf ich nochmal auf mein Problem mit "can't find package sqlite3" in einer tclsh aufmerksam machen ?
<k1l> seven_: immernoch tcl kram?
<seven_> yep
<jokrebel> seven_: Was _mir_ jetzt gar nichts sagt… Kannst da auch etwas konkreter werden, bitte?
<Gharim> WiseMonk: Forsaken World ist laut appdb.wine.org garbage und Nostale koennte funktionieren
<seven_> jokrebel: tclsh dananch "package require sqlite3" und es gibt den Fehler ...
<hdp> seven_, die Lösungen die per Google für die Fehlermeldung geliefert werden, funktionieren bei Dir nicht?
<jokrebel> seven_: Und wenn ich nich weiß wovon Du sprichst kann ich eh nicht helfen?
<seven_> hdp: nein, leider nicht. Ich denke ich habe alle packages installiert die in frage kommmen ...
<WiseMonk> bedeutet garbage , gold ... bei rating, wie gut das spiel ist, oder wie gut es läuft?
<Fuchs> wie gut es laeuft
<k1l> WiseMonk: lies einfach mal selber die einträge. das ist selbsterklärend. 
<Gharim> WiseMonk: im gegenteil, es bedeutet das, was es heisst ;)
<k1l> WiseMonk: schließlich willst du ja das spielen und nicht wir :)
<seven_> jokrebel: einfach ne console, tclsh und dann package require sqlite3
<TheDoc89> ich glaube mein problem ist etwas schwierig *grinZ* kann auch beim googlen rein gar nichts finden
<jokrebel> seven_: Und was sollte mich veranlassen irgendwelche Befehle im Terminal zu vollziehen ohne zu wissen was sie bewirken nur weil Du ein Problem hast, das Du nicht nachvollziehbar (für alle) erläutern willst?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: friede, bitte.
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: ich bin kein tcl-mensch, ich weiss nur dass es gerne mal hakt bei solchen systemen wo sich zwei packaging-mechanismen gegenseitig konkurrenz mach^M^M ergänzen. ist bei ruby so, bei eclipse, bei perl...
<WiseMonk> ich bin mal off
<WiseMonk> gute nacht euch allen
<LetoThe2nd> seven_: meist haben aber diese systeme auch interne methoden zur diagnose... die halt die entsprechenden profis besser kennen. von daher würd ich vorschlagen einfach mal in #tcl zu fragen.
<seven_> danke an alle, werd mal nen #tcl fragen !
<jokrebel> gn8
<bullgard6> [GNOME shell 3.2.1] Der Prozess gvfsd-burn wird aufgerufen durch die Kommandozeile /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-burn --spawner:1.1 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec-spaw/1. Was wird durch den Schalter spawner bewirkt?
<Fuchs> bullgard6: wie ich Dir in #ubuntu-offtopic schon sagte: sollte in der jeweiligen manpage oder in --help stehen
<bullgard6> hihi Auch wenn Du es zweimal sagst, wird es nicht richtiger.
<Fuchs> das ist absolut richtig, wegen dem _sollte_. wenn es das nicht tut, dann wirst Du so oder so die Entwickler kontaktieren wollen
<bullgard6> Ja, ich glaube, ich muß in diesen sauren Apfel beißen. --  Danke!
<linuxR> wie kann ich das sound system in ubuntu neu starten?
<linuxR> prozess A blockiert die soundkarte, prozess B kann nicht zugreifen? :(
<bullgard6> linuxR:  http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=191867
<linuxR> hm..kernelmodul entfernen..ist das eine gute idee? :)
<k1l> nein
<k1l> ,wf? linuxR 
<shetlandpony> linuxR: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<linuxR> dachte ich mir ;)
<linuxR> Mein problem: wenn systembenutzer A sound ausgibt, kann systembenutzer B nicht mehr auf die soundkarte zugreifen, solange der prozess von user A läuft.
<linuxR> das scheint mir schon grundsätzlich falsch irgendwie
<beaver74> war imho vor pulseaudio eher normal
<k1l> mir nicht 
<bullgard6> linuxR:  Mein Rat: Mach Dich mit der grundlegenden Funktionsweise des Soundsystems unter Linux vertraut. Dann werden Deine Fragen sachdienlicher.
<linuxR> bullgard6, sachdienlich wäre ein tipp wie ich den blockierten sound wieder freigeben kann
<bekks> k1l: ack.
<linuxR> obs der prozess wohl überlebt wenn ich tatsächlich das kernel modul entferne?
<k1l> linuxR: welches soundsystem wird den benutzt? welches ubuntu? welche programme? 
<k1l> linuxR: die meldung vom bot kam nicht ohne grund
<bekks> linuxR: Du solltest keine Kernelmodule entfernen wenn Du solche Fragen dazu stellst ;)
<bekks> Dann weisst Du nämlich nicht, was Du da tust.
<linuxR> es ist ein ubuntu 11.04
<linuxR> früher machte ich in solchen fällen jeweils ein "alsasound-restart" aber das gibts hier scheinbar nicht mehr
<linuxR> bekks, bislang ist das immer noch der beste vorschlag auf dem tisch ;)
<bekks> Aus deiner Sicht vielleicht.
<linuxR> da es der einzige ist ist es auch der beste, oder?
<bekks> Nö.
<k1l> linuxR: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio  das ist iegentlich der soundserver der wahl
<bekks> Der zweite Weg ist, die weiteren Fragen zu beantworten.
<linuxR> nun ja, der blockierende prozess ist firefox
<linuxR> bzw. das flash plugin
<linuxR> vielleicht ist auch adobe schuld
<bekks> Dann beende firefox bzw. schliesse die flash-Seite.
<linuxR> bekks, das würde das problem lösen. aber ich müsste alle 100 tabs wieder öffnen, wozu ich gerade wenig lust verspüre
<linuxR> gibt es keine andere option?
<linuxR> ob man wohl dem flashplayer beibringen kann pulseaudio zu verwenden?
<bekks> Wieso 100 Tabs? Eine einzige Seite musst du schliessen...
<linuxR> tatsächlich..dachte das ist alles in 1 prozess
<linuxR> immerhin
<linuxR> aber wie kann ich diesen konflikt in zukunft verhindern?
<bekks> In dem Du die Flash-Seite schliesst.
<k1l> in den link von mir gucken, da wird erklärt was wie warum mit workaround
<linuxR> da muss ich wohl mal die dicke lesebrille holen :)
<Darkman> bekks: danke nochmal, bisher keine Probleme mehr :)
<Darkman> und n8
<Moritz25> Kleine Frage zu Backups: Ich habe mir 2 Externe HDDs (USB) für meine Daten geholt. Die beiden HDDs sind Spiegel, also alle meine Daten passen auf EINE HDD. Taugt dieses deja-dup (oder wie es heisst)?
<bekks> Wie hast Du sie denn gespiegelt?
<Moritz25> noch garnicht, habe da quasi die Qual der Wahl
<bekks> Dann spiegel sie nicht, sondern erstell zwei Backups.
<Moritz25> okay, aber welches Programm empfiehlst du? Oder einfach ganz traditionell rsync?
<bekks> ,backup? Moritz25 
<shetlandpony> Moritz25, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<bekks> Such Dir da was aus was zu genau deinem Anwendungsfall passt :)
<Moritz25> bekks, die Seite kenne ich :) Ging mir eher um ne persönliche Empfehlung, da ihr euch mit Backups ja recht gut auskennt ;)
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-15
<mus4> Hallo, auf meinem Ubuntu Notebook mit einem zweiten Bildschirm als Desktoperweiterung läuft xfce. Leider wird bei jedem Neustart die Bildschirmeinstellung wieder so zurückgesetzt, dass auf beiden Bildschirmen das selbe Bild zu sehen ist und die Auflösung des zweiten Bildschirms die gleiche wie die des Notebooks ist. Egal was ich vor dem Neustart mit ARandR eingestellt habe. Wie kann ich das vermeiden?
<skynix> moin
<skynix> meine kleine tochter hat auf ihrem pc ubuntu laufen. ich denke lucid ist es.  onboard grafik ( intel )  .  wenn ich ihr ein spiel unter wine installiere  ( das auf meinem pc mit debian6 / squeeze und wine einwandfrei läuft ) , dann stellt sich bei ihr die grafik performenz herunter. und im spiel sind dann keine farben mehr zu sehen.    wie kann man ausstellen, das ubuntu seine grafik performenz einfach so herunter stellt `?????
<vectory> einfach so ja nicht, du sagtest grad nebenan, dass du nen auswahlfenster mit 4 möglichkeiten kriegst, wenn ich richtig verstehe
<becksta> servus...
<becksta> ich hätte da ein kleines problem mit dem herunterfahren unter 11.10
<vectory> shoot
<becksta> wenn ich sage "ausschalten", komme ich immer nur auf den anmeldescreen von lightDM
<vectory> becksta: seit wann?
<becksta> hm... schon seit längerem... leider kann ich nicht genau sagen, seit welchem update es nicht mehr ging
<vectory> was könnte passiert sein, damit sich das geändert hat, wenn es vorher lief
<becksta> aber es sind gefühlt schon 4-5 wochen
<becksta> k.a.  
<vectory> gibt bestimmt ein log in dem was zu dem thema steht
<becksta> wie kann ich die einstellungen denn prüfen? welche sind zu prüfen?
<vectory> k.a. problem ist mir neu
<becksta> ok
<vectory> schonmal gegooglt?
<becksta> jemand anderes vielleicht....
<bibear_t> becksta: bei mir ist das immer wenn irgendwo noch jemand als root eingeloggt war
<becksta> jap... allerdings mit mäßigem erfolg..... habe allerdings auch noch nicht sooooo viel investiert...
<becksta> ich war noch nie als root grafisch eingeloggt
<becksta> dachte es ist der direktere weg, wenn ich meine frage hier platziere :)
<vectory> das geht auch garnicht, denk ich :'D
<bibear_t> becksta: auch nicht-grafisch
<becksta> doch... wenn ich sage "ausschalten" sollte er normal ausschalten..
<vectory> ne session als root starten, mein ich
<vectory> fremdquellen aktiv?
<becksta> kann trotzdem nicht sein.. da smit dem root login.... 
<becksta> yap... 
<becksta> fremdquellen = ja
<becksta> hab die  gnome shell extensions via ppa drin
 * beaver74 hat das ähnlich, manchmal fährt er runter/startet neu, dann geht er wieder nur auf den Anmeldeschirm.. unter welchen Umständen ist mir auch nicht klar, jedenfalls ist das Verhalten so auf unterschiedlichen Rechnern (darum gekümmert habe ich mich noch nicht, gehe dann einfach nochmal auf Neustart/Herunterfahren)
<becksta> bei mir ist es konsistent... es geht nie :)
<becksta> und ich kann dann nur via konsole "shutdown" runterfahren
<becksta> also nicht "dann", sondern "immer".... 
<beaver74> ui, ne, da reicht hier ein klick auf das "Powersymbol" unten rechts im DM..
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde mal schauen ob policykit oder so da was verweigert. aber das ist wirklich *nur* geraten*
<Lunex> hi ubuntuusers. ich hab grad webmin installiert, kann aber das installations verzeichnis nicht finden. könnte mir da wer helfen ?
<becksta> ähm... wie würde ich policykit prüfen?
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: am besten gar nicht weiter suchen, sondern einfach gleich wieder deinstallieren. krankheiten wie webmin werden hier quasi nicht supportet, zumindest nicht im geistig klaren zustand ;)
<bekks> Webmin... uaaaah.
<Lunex> :P ich würde das aber gern zusammen mit der zenoss installation durchführen.
<LetoThe2nd> becksta: einfach mal /var/log durchforsten. aber wie gesagt, ausdrücklich geraten
<becksta> oki
<Lunex> ich habs geladen und dann mit "dpkg -i web*.deb" installiert... wenn ich jetzt nur wüsste wohin?! :(
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: was hat ne monitoring solution mit ner klickibunten homapage mit webmin zu tun?
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: bitte erstmal lsb_release -a und uname -a in ein pastebin. danke.
<Lunex> <+LetoThe2nd> es wird im install tutorial genannt ^^
<Lunex> <- n00b
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: das paste, bitte.
<LetoThe2nd> ,paste? Lunex 
<shetlandpony> Lunex: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<beaver74> becksta, wenn ich hier (also bei Dir auch:) 'policykit' in die Suchmaschine eingebe, wird das sofort mit 'shutdown' ergänzt.. da könnte sich etwas finden lassen
<Lunex> <+LetoThe2nd> pastebin.com/fTsKhZ8u
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: gut. dann gleich als erstes. als bekennender n00b solltest du definitiv _NICHT_ als root rumrennen.
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: als zweites: wo ird in welchem tutorial da was von webmin behauptet?
<bekks> Wenn in einem Tutorial was von webmin steht, sollte man ein anderes benutzes.
<Lunex> <+LetoThe2nd> http://www.linuxonline.ca/?q=node/173
<becksta> @beaver
<becksta> ich versuch mein glück
<becksta> merci
<becksta> muss jetzt erstmal weiter malochen
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: völliger käse, das.
<Lunex> <+LetoThe2nd> also meinst du als noob darf ich root nicht verwenden? alles was über das ändern des desktopbackgroudns rausgeht bleibt mir also vorenthalten ? ;-)
<bekks> Lunex: Du sollst _nie_ root verwenden. Wenn, dann sudo.
<k1l_> ,sudo? Lunex 
<shetlandpony> Lunex: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Lunex> <+LetoThe2nd> der beste käser den ich zu ubuntu 11.04 und zenoss gefunden habe ;-)
<k1l_> Lunex: wenn du keinen rat hören willst, dann frag doch gar nicht erst.
<Lunex> mir ist sudo und sudo su durchaus bekannt
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: nein, keiner sagt dass du keine rootrechte verwenden darfst. nur ein terminal dauerhaft zu rooten ist eine ganz klassische ursache für n00bs mit kaputtgeschossenen systemen.
<bekks> Lunex: Warum genau benutzt Du dann root?
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: und die offizielle installationsanleitung sagt gar nichts von webmin: http://www.installationwiki.org/Installing_Zenoss
<guntbert> Lunex: und sudo su ist auch falsch
<bekks> 12sudo su ist btw. Blödsinn, da es sudo -i gibt. So bekannt ist Dir das also nicht :)
<Lunex> <+LetoThe2nd> vielleicht sollte ich mich an die halten...
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: oh ja. solltest du.
<Lunex> los werde ich webmin dann mit apt-get remove webmin ?
<bekks> Lunex: Da Du es nicht mit apt-get installiert hast - nein.
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: man dpkg :)
<bekks> Lunex: Du wirst es mit dpkg wieder los - was Du ja auch zur Installation benutzt hast.
<Lunex> ok thx
<Lunex> dann mach ich es ohne webmin
<Lunex> danke euch allen
<becksta> zum thema webmin, bzw. alternativen
<becksta> ich bin wenn überhaupt, mit zentyal gut gefahren
<becksta> das könntest du dir mal anschauen...  
<becksta> (hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht auch gesteinigt)
<becksta> ;)
<guntbert> becksta: wieso "auch"? niemand wird hier gesteinigt, wir weisen nur auf falsche Konzepte hin
<Lunex> <+LetoThe2nd> jetzt kann ich python 2.4, welches als dependency explizit angegeben ist nicht installieren http://pastebin.com/EcHQrQJh (und ja ich bin noch immer in der root console)
<dAnjou> das kann man ja nicht mit ansehen
<dAnjou> ,tab-completion? Lunex 
<shetlandpony> Lunex: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: versuchs doch generall einfach mal mit merh lesen und denken. http://sourceforge.net/projects/zenoss/files/Documentation/zenoss-3.0.x-docs/zendocs-3.0.3/Zenoss_Core_Installation_04-102010-3.0-v05.pdf/download - seite 19...
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/cywjnoy | 302 Found
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: bzw: http://community.zenoss.org/docs/DOC-3240?noregister#nativestacks ... da steht sogar ein link zu "installation guide"
<LetoThe2nd> Lunex: und der ist sicher nicht deswegen da, damit die seite voller aussieht.
<dAnjou> guntbert: sei vorsichtig mit "falsch" und "richtig"
<Lunex> <+LetoThe2nd> danke
<guntbert> dAnjou: ?
<vectory_> is wohl ne frage des geschmacks, da gibts kein falsch oder richtig
<vectory_> bb
<dAnjou> guntbert: "wir weisen nur auf falsche Konzepte hin"
<bekks> Webmin verfolgt(e) ein falsches Konzept.
<becksta> hehe.... 
<bekks> Perl als root übebr eine nicht gesicherte Website IST ein falsches Konzept.
<guntbert> dAnjou: ja, und?
<dAnjou> was und? ich hab alles gesagt, das war jetz nich so kompliziert ;)
<guntbert> dAnjou: :)
<mus4> Hallo, auf meinem Ubuntu Notebook mit einem zweiten Bildschirm als Desktoperweiterung läuft xfce. Leider wird bei jedem Neustart die Bildschirmeinstellung wieder so zurückgesetzt, dass auf beiden Bildschirmen das selbe Bild zu sehen ist und die Auflösung des zweiten Bildschirms die gleiche wie die des Notebooks ist. Egal was ich vor dem Neustart mit ARandR eingestellt habe. Wie kann ich das vermeiden?
<bekks> Welchen Grafiktreiber verwendest du denn?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu?
<dAnjou> wie kann ich (in der gnome shell) schnell nach dateien suchen? (locate geht nicht, weil ich meine platte verschlüsselt hab. und ich hab auch keinen bock, in der richtung irgendwas zurechtzufrickeln)
<dAnjou> "find" ist nicht schnell
<bekks> Ohne Suchindex geht nur find.
<dAnjou> vielleicht gibt's ja was anderes, was nen index anlegt
<bekks> Ja, locate.
<dAnjou> "was anderes"
<dAnjou> find legt keinen index an
<apollo13> drum sagte er ja locate
<apollo13> außer locate gibts nix mit index
<bekks> Und weil find keinen Index anlegt, ist es langsam.
<dadrc> tracker hat 'nen eigenen Index, glaub ich
<geser> warum schließen sich locate und Verschlüsselung aus?
<dadrc> Weiß aber nicht, ob das mit gnome3 sinnvoll funktioniert
<bekks> nepomuk bzw. strigi :)
<dAnjou> geser: eventuell tut es das nicht. fakt is, dass es einfach nicht geht.
<dAnjou> und ich will einfach ein dummer nutzer sein und dateien suchen und schnell finden.
<dAnjou> deshalb nutz ich ja ubuntu
<apollo13> locate geht bei verschlüsselter platte
<dAnjou> ich weiß, dass es ein würgaround dafür gibt, sodass ich locate nutzen könnte
<dAnjou> apollo13: aber nicht mit den "werkseinstellungen" von ubuntu
<dAnjou> da muss man irgendwas im PRUNE PATH oder so frickeln
<apollo13> dAnjou: nö
<koegs> weils ich es so schön geschriebe habe: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/asus-x101-fn-hotkey-mute-schaltet-sound-aus-ab/
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/859kv6y |        Asus x101, FN-Hotkey &#34;Mute&#34; schaltet Sound aus, aber nicht wieder an › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<apollo13> dAnjou: bzw kommt wahrscheinlich auf die verschlüsselung an
<apollo13> dAnjou: aber bei lukes sollte es absolut kein problem geben, das ist absolut transparent sobald das system rennt
<dAnjou> apollo13: ich hab keine extrawurst gebraten bei meiner installation ;)
<dAnjou> und locate findet nur, was nicht in /home/ ist
<apollo13> dAnjou: dann hast ne extrawurst
<apollo13> und keine ordentliche verschlüsselung :)
<apollo13> koegs: als ich nen ähnliches problem hatte (eg volume up/down ging aufn falschen channel), hab ich mich mit /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/analog-output.conf.common gespielt
<dAnjou> http://askubuntu.com/questions/20821/using-locate-on-an-encrypted-partition
<dAnjou> apollo13: nutzt du ubuntu?
<apollo13> dAnjou: auf ca 10 rechnern
<dAnjou> ich hab hier ein normal installiertes ubuntu oneiric und es geht nicht
<apollo13> ja und die dortige home verschlüsselung ist crap
<dAnjou> ich hab home verschlüsselt, aber das is keine extrawurst
<dAnjou> apollo13: aber ich bin hier in #ubuntu-de und nutz das, was ubuntu mir gibt
<apollo13> dAnjou: ja und wenn du funktionierendes locate willst verwende bitte eine ordentliche verschlüsselung ala luks (auch bei ubuntu dabei) und hat nicht solche kinderkrankheiten
<apollo13> nur weil der installer das macht/kann ist ecryptfs nicht gut
<dAnjou> schon klar
<dAnjou> ich fragte ja nich, wie ich locate wieder nutzen kann, sondern wie ich schnell suchen kann ... ganz allgemein
<apollo13> tracker, beagle etc…
<apollo13> also desktopsuchmaschinen verwenden
<dAnjou> hmm k
<apollo13> wobei halt auch da wohl die frage ist wie gut die mit ecryptfs umgehen können, musst halt zuerst googlen
<apollo13> koegs: ich glaub mein konkretes problem war damals dass volume up/down auf 2 channels ging, das hab ich damit in griff bekommen; vt hast ja auch glück
<dAnjou> rein theoretisch sollte es kein problem sein, wenn so ein tool auf dem entschlüsselten mount arbeitet und seinen index ebenfalls nach /home/user packt
<dAnjou> oder is da ein denkfehler?
<apollo13> wage ich mich bei ecryptfs nicht zu sagen :)
<apollo13> je nach einstellung verschlüsselt ecryptfs ja nichtmal die dateinamen, dann ist es auch schon egal wo der index liegt
<dAnjou> http://blogs.gnome.org/abustany/2011/03/20/weekend-hack-gnome-shell-tracker-integration/
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/74ydy3j |  >> Weekend hack: Gnome Shell   Tracker integration Experiments in GNOMEland
<mrkramps> jemand spontan 'ne idee wie xfce4-volumed eine soundkarte auswählt?
<mrkramps> buah, muss ma im settings editor setzen… mann, bin ich geil!
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> hi
<TheDoc89> Mahlzeit =)
<TheDoc89> Ich möchte nochmal zurück auf mein Problem von Gestern kommen habe dazu auch einen Auführlichen beitrag im ubuntu-forum geschrieben -> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/58814/keine-rissfreie-videowiedergabe.html
<jokrebel> Zitat aus der Loginmeldung hier im Kanal: "Dieser Channel wird öffentlich geloggt: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/" ... weiß jemand was da los ist? Seit dem 8.Dezember gibt es da keine Einträge mehr.
<dadrc> TheDoc89, Sync to VBlank in den nvidia-settings an?
<k1l> jokrebel: der bot hat wohl probleme. nimm den anderen: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dadrc> für xvideo?
<tobago> moin! was ist der richtige # für sqlite fragen?
<TheDoc89> @dadrc nein das habe ich aus
<jokrebel> k1l: Danke
<dadrc> TheDoc89, mach mal an :)
<TheDoc89> ok moment
<dadrc> Das sollte genau das eigentlich verhindern
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: tendenziell einfach #sqlite ;)
<tobago> yep. much too easy.
<TheDoc89> na mal schauen ob sich was geändert hat kurzen moment bitte
<TheDoc89> @dadrc nein hat sich leider nichts dadurch geändert :/
<dadrc> TheDoc89, nutzt du denn auch xv zur Videoausgabe?
<TheDoc89> xv?
<dadrc> So heißt der Videotreiber dafür. Wo man das in VLC umstellt, weiß ich gerade nicht, aber guck mal in den Optionen, sollte sich finden lassen.
<TheDoc89> das problem besteht ja bei allen playern somit auch bei flashplattformen wie youtube etc.
<dadrc> Joa, und für einige davon sollte diese Einstellung helfen.
<TheDoc89> ich schau mal nach
<TheDoc89> =)
<TheDoc89> @dadrc nichts zu finden mit xv?
<dadrc> TheDoc89, Moment, ich installier mal eben VLC
<TheDoc89> ok
<TheDoc89> @dadrc nur allein an der einstellung für die player kann es ja nicht liegen
<dadrc> Preferences - Video - Output
<dadrc> X11 Video Output
<TheDoc89> ok ich stell mal um mal sehen ob sich was tut
<TheDoc89> @dadrc hat genau so wenig gebracht
<dadrc> TheDoc89, schade, das hilft eigentlich.
<TheDoc89> @dadrc ich frag mich an was es dann liegen soll ich schau hier wie die Sau ins Uhrwerk =D
<dadrc> Das Video wird nicht mit der Wiederholfrequenz deines Monitors aktualisiert
<dadrc> Also kriegst du ab und an halbe Bilder, eigentlich sollte Sync to VBlank genau das ändern
<TheDoc89> nich halbe bilder sondern da zieht sich wie ein streifen durch 
<TheDoc89> so transparent
<TheDoc89> lässt sich etwas doof erklären
<dadrc> Uh? Kannst du 'nen Screenshot machen?
<TheDoc89> das kann ich probieren
<TheDoc89> @dadrc hab jetzt 2 bilder wo man es mehr als deutlich sieht wie kann ich diese dir schicken?
<dadrc> Einfach irgendwo hochladen, Bildhoster deiner Wahl
<TheDoc89> ok
<dadrc> Den Link kannst du dann auch gleich ins Forum packen, die freuen sich sicher auch über ein Bild, gerade, wenn das Problem etwas schwer zu erklären ist.
<TheDoc89> @dadrc hier Nr.1 http://www9.pic-upload.de/15.12.11/4rpcq7f88t31.png und hier Nr.2 http://www9.pic-upload.de/15.12.11/m86iume9rm.png
<nunatak> kurze frage zu choqok? benutzt das einer von euch. immer wieder kommt die aufforderung zur server-authentifizierung bestimmter urls. was hat es damit auf sich?
<dadrc> TheDoc89, uh, das ist nicht das, was ich erwartet hab. Sorry, keine Ahnung. Aber mit den Bildern fällt es denen im Forum vielleicht leichter, das Problem einzugrenzen.
<TheDoc89> ok dann poste ich das mal noch dort mit hin
<TheDoc89> ich sag doch es ist ein etwas schwierigeres Problem ^^
<TheDoc89> Ansonnsten Alles andere läuft ohne Probleme
<TheDoc89> @dadrc habs mit reingepostet ins Forum
<koegs> TheDoc89: was für Video-Dateien sind das und evtl. liegts im Video
<k1l> oder einfach am crappy flash :)
<dadrc> Bei Flash kommt man auch nicht gegen an, aber normale Videos in VLC oder so sollten eigentlich mit VSync funktionieren.
<dadrc> Anyway, ich weiß nichts mehr, bin mal weg.
<k1l> TheDoc89: ist das unity?
<TheDoc89> @k1l nein XFCE
<TheDoc89> ich hab nur 2 tage mit unity rumprobiert das war mir alles zu doof =D und dort bestand dieses Problem auch :/
<jokrebel> Gamoder: Verbindungsprobleme?
<TheDoc89> @koegs das sind verschiedene dataien ob avi mp4 mkv
<TheDoc89> überall passiert das selbe
<WiseMonk> hallo
<WiseMonk> hab ein problem. hab auf meinem laptop fedora und windows drauf, und hab jetzt auch ubuntu installiert aber wenn ich den laptop starte ist alles so wie vor der instalation und ich kann ubuntu nicht starten. es wird auch nicht im grub-menue angezeigt
<WiseMonk> wie kann ich das beheben?
<k1l> WiseMonk: grub in den MBR der platte installieren und nicht in ne partition
<WiseMonk> wie genau geht das?
<dakira> WiseMonk: dazu gibts nen guten Artikel im Wiki. Ich schau mal kurz.
<k1l> ,grub2? WiseMonk 
<shetlandpony> WiseMonk: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> drot unter reparatur und dann mit der live cd/stick 
<dakira> WiseMonk: das hier ist genau, was du suchst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-3-Chroot-ueber-ein-Live-System
<dakira> WiseMonk: nein, sry. k1l hat recht ;)
<bang> hi zusammen
<Gamoder_> jokrebel: Naja, wie immer halt (genauer: WLAN-Probleme ...)
<WiseMonk> ist  (hd0,7)=sda7?
<k1l> WiseMonk: das brauchst du bei der reperatur methode gar nicht
<WiseMonk> ich bin mir aber nicht ganz dicher wo meine ubuntu instalation drauf liegt
<k1l> live system up and running?
<WiseMonk> nein ich bin mit meinem fedora eingelogt
<k1l> dann guck da halt mit mount, was fedora als seine partitionen reklamiert
<WiseMonk> was genau macht der befehl grub-install?
<sysdef> installiert grub?
<k1l> klick mal drauf, das ist nen link wo es erklärt wird
<Frickelpit> sysdef: das war jetzt aber geraten :D
<k1l> wenn du noch auf der wiki seite bist, die ich dir vorgeschlagen hab
<WiseMonk> und wenn ich grub-install mit einem falschem sda eintippe wird dann der aktuelle grub durch einen falschen ersetzt?
<Frickelpit> WiseMonk: es gibt nur ein sda
<Frickelpit> da kann nix falsches sein
<k1l> WiseMonk: "falsches sda". das hast du bereits schon gemacht
<dreamon> Ubuntu fährt nicht mehr herunter, sondern ist so wie Abmelden.. muß mich neu einloggen. Warum fährt Kiste nicht runter?
<k1l> du musst das in den MBR der platte installieren. du hast es aber nur in eine partition installiert 
<Frickelpit> dreamon: shutdown -h now probiert?
<k1l> dreamon: vlt fehlende rechte?
<dreamon> k1l, Welche Rechte von was?
<WiseMonk> wie find ich das grub vom ubuntu?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: die rechte vom user
<k1l> ,grub2? WiseMonk 
<shetlandpony> WiseMonk: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<dreamon> Frickelpit, shutdown -h now geht!
<Frickelpit> dreamon: ist das beim ersten user, der bei der installation erstellt wurde?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Wie kann ich dem User erlauben, das er Pc runterfährt?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Eigentlich ja. Es gibt auch keine Anderen User, außer Gastsitzung
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wenn nicht noch ein anderer eingeloged ist, sollte das meines Wissens jeder User dürfen. Wie oft ist das denn schon vorgekommen?
<dreamon> jokrebel, 5Mal hintereinander versucht.. 5mal hintereinander fehlgeschlagen. 100%
<k1l> WiseMonk: du musst den grub2 in den MBR als /dev/sda isntallieren. mach es am besten per live system, so wie vorhin schon gesagt
<WiseMonk> wieso per live, geht das nicht mit fedoraß
<WiseMonk> ?
<k1l> du kannst auch den fedora kram installieren, aber dann bitte an fedora wenden
<WiseMonk> ich hab fedora doch schon lange instaliert
<WiseMonk> ich wollte jetzt aber fedora mit ubuntu ersertzen
<WiseMonk> nach der ubuntu installation
<k1l> WiseMonk: du redest total wirr
<WiseMonk> ist aber immer noch fedora installiert und ubuntu nicht
<k1l> WiseMonk: dann installier doch ubuntu.
<WiseMonk> hab ich doch
<WiseMonk> aber der startet nicht
<k1l> <WiseMonk> ist aber immer noch fedora installiert und ubuntu nicht
<bibear> k1l: ich glaub WiseMonk meint dass fedora neben ubuntu installiert ist
<k1l> WiseMonk: du nimmst jetzt eine live-cd/usb und machst das, was da im wiki unter reperatur, kapitel reperatur mittels desktop cd  steht
<WiseMonk> ja, nachdem ich ubuntu  installiert und neugestartet habe, wird im grub nur fedora angezeigt
<k1l> ja, weil du den grub _falsch_ installiert hast. hör doch mal zu
<WiseMonk> ich versteh das nur nicht ganz
<k1l> <k1l> du musst das in den MBR der platte installieren. du hast es aber nur in eine partition installiert 
<WiseMonk> ich habe sda0 - sda10, und wodurch ersetze ich jetzt das sdX von dem beispiel aus der anlietung
<WiseMonk> ?
<k1l> sda
<k1l> das ist da auch erklärt: X für buchstab und Y für zahl
<WiseMonk> also einfach grub-install /dev/sda eintippen?
<k1l> du musst den text auch lesen, der drum herum steht und nicht nur die befehle abtippen
<jokrebel> dreamon: Da wird dann wohl wirklich irgendwas mit >>Rechten schiefgelaufen sein. Was hast Du denn gemacht, bevor der Fehler erstmals auftrat (vor allem die Sachen die Du mit root-Rechten ausgeführt hast)?
<dustin> Hallo, woran liegt der unterschied wenn eine Festplatte als "sdb" und die andere als "sda" in "fdisk -l" angezeigt wird?
<k1l> WiseMonk: jaha
<LupusE> hi
<k1l> dustin: die reihenfolge des controlers afaik
<beaver74> dustin, sie sind an unterschiedlichen Anschlüssen am Kontroller .. sda ist der Erste, sdb der Zweite .. usw.
<WiseMonk> ich probier erstmal neustart
<WiseMonk> vielleicht gehts jetzt
<dustin> Ok, aber ich hatte die "sdb" Festplatte zuerst angeschlossen also auf die Festplatte auch Ubuntu installiert und dann erst vor ein paar Tagen die zweite Festplatte die jetzt unter "sdb" angezeigt wird, dran gehängt müsste dies nicht wenn anders herum sein?
<bibear> :o ich hab gedacht das ist kein windows bei WiseMonk? ...
<k1l> dustin: das hat nichts mit zeitlich nach einander zu tun, sondern damit, in welcher reihenfolge der controler am start die ports abfragt
<LetoThe2nd> dustin: nein, die buchstaben gehen nach der enumerationsreihenfolge des kernels. die ist zwar _OFT_ deckungsgleich mit der reihenfolge am controller, aber nicht zwingend.
<ppq> dustin: wenn der controller im ahci modus läuft (tut er, wenn das keine uralte kiste ist), variiert die reihenfolge, in der die platten erkannt werden. die, die sich zuerst meldet, kriegt sda ;)
<ppq> dustin: deshalb gibt es UUIDs, bzw. /dev/disk/by-uuid/...
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: exakt.
<ppq> oder noch besser: /dev/disk/by-id/
<beaver74> hm.. ja, war etwas schwammig was ich da sagte, sorry
<dustin> alles klar, vielen Dank :)
<frostschutz> dustin: es ist vollkommen zufällig was sda, sdb, etc. wird. wenn die platten am gleichen controller hängen, und beide gleich schnell antworten, ist es zwar wahrscheinlich daß es immer gleich bleibt, eine garantie gibts dafür aber nicht. deswegen gibts uuid, id, label, ...
<dustin> okay das hab ich jetzt soweit verstanden ;-) , jetzt nur noch die Sache wie finde ich heraus ob eine Festplatte defekt ist?
<ppq> dustin: smart tests
<k1l> ,festplattenstatus? dustin 
<shetlandpony> dustin, Festplattenstatus ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dustin> ok danke, melde mich wenn es Probleme gibt ;-)
<mus4> Hallo, ich habe auf meinem Ubuntu 11.10 auf dem Notebook das Problem, dass bei jedem Neustart auf dem zusätzlichen zweiten Bildschirm - welcher den Desktop erweitern sollte - das selbe Bild in der selben Auflösung wie auf dem Notebookscreen gezeigt wird. Egal was ist vor dem Neustart mit ARandR eingestellt habe. Woran kann das liegen?
<Fuchs> was fuer eine Graphikkarte mit welchem Treiber? 
<mus4> ATI Mobility X1400 glaub ich heist die, also ziemlich alt. Treiber wurden keine zusätzlichen installiert. Wenn ich Gnome3 verwende erscheint das Problem nicht.
<mus4> Achja, das Phänomen erscheint nur bei xfce
<Fuchs> in dem Fall kann sein, dass xfce das nicht speichert. Du koenntest einen Blick in die ~/.config/monitors.xml werfen, und sonst einfach den gewuenschten xrandr Befehl in den Autostart von XFCE kippen
<crak> moin
<crak> kennt sich jmd gut mit netzwerk aus? ich will mit meinem mythbuntu iptv gucken und ins internet gehen können
<crak> iptv geht
<crak> internet geht
<crak> allerdings nur, wenn ich das netzwerkkabel am router umstecke
<mus4> Fuchs: In der monitors.xml scheint alles plausibel zu sein. Welchen Befehl muss ich da mit xrandr absetzen damit diese Einstellung gemacht wird? Ichs machs immer manuell mit Arandr
<jokrebel> crak: wenn beides geht - wo ist das Problem?
<crak> jokrebel: ich möchte über netzwerkkabel iptv empfangen und über wireless surfen...
<crak> jokrebel: das geht aber nicht zusammen, weil anscheindend die route-einträge konkurieren
<crak> jokrebel: ich müsste also sagen können, 'multicast, gehe über eth0 alles andere gehe über wlan0'
<deem> crak: warum möchtest du das denn trennen?
<Fuchs> ,xrandr? mus4 wuesste ich leider nicht direkt aus dem Kopf, aber schau mal hier: 
<shetlandpony> mus4 wuesste ich leider nicht direkt aus dem Kopf, aber schau mal hier, xrandr [aka randr] ist eine Erweiterung des X-Servers, welche das dynamische Wechseln verschiedener Einstellungen ermoeglicht..
<crak> deem: soll ich das überbrücken?
<Fuchs> bleh
<Fuchs> ich dachte da sei ein Link, moment
<Fuchs> mus4: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR?redirect=no  <<
<crak> deem: über den port für iptv geht kein 'normaler' traffic
<crak> deem: ich kenn mich mit netzwerken nicht so gut aus, denke aber das liegt wohl am multicast oder?
<crak> bei interfaces holen sich ihre ips via dhcp
<jokrebel> crak: Damit wir das richtig verstehen: Du hast einen Rechner der sowohl WLAN als auch LAN kann und möchtest verschiedene Dienste einmal über WLAn und einmal über LAN nutzen? Warum?
<crak> nein
<crak> wlan soll ganz normal weiterlaufen
<crak> eigentlich ist es auch egal mit dem wlan
<koegs> woher kommt dein "iptv"?
<crak> von alice
<koegs> und wie willst du das empfangen?
<crak> mit vlc
<crak> oder was auch immer
<crak> mythbuntu
<crak> klappt ja auch
<crak> wäre aber nett, wenn meine 2. karte in einen normalen lan-port geht und dort ins netz
<dreamon> Wenn ich gksu shutdown now mache.. dann geht er bis zur konsole raus, root kommt und kann was eingeben, aber er geht nicht aus (von dem Befehl aus)
<crak> habe ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt?
<koegs> ja, steckst du das kabel von der "iptv"-karte in einen speziellen port?
<crak> ja
<crak> den habe ich mit freetz-box extra eingerichtet
<crak> aber die alice-box hat auch einen extra tv-port
<jokrebel> crak: Ist das was Alice-Spezifisches?
<crak> soll wohl dvb-ip standard sein
<koegs> ok, dann gib doch mal bitte die ausgabe von "ifconfig -a" und "ip route show", wenn du das kabel in den port eingesteckt hast
<crak> sonst würde die fritzbox versagen
<koegs> ,nopaste? crak
<shetlandpony> crak: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<crak> ich bin dann erst mal weg
<crak> bis gleich
<jokrebel> .oO( super )
<koegs> lol
<bibear> ^^
<koegs> ich werd mich dran erinnern nachher nicht weiter zu fragen :D
<deem> naja. sein internetz scheint nicht zu funktionieren, wenn er diese iptv gedöns anschließt
<deem> aber könnte man das nicht mit einer statischen route lösen, insofern diese iptv dingens eine feste ip hat die es auflösen muss
<deem> dann könnte man ja für eth0 eine feste route zu dieser ip definieren und den ganzen anderen traffic über default zur wlan karte schicken?
<Drizzto> Ich hab da ein kleines Problem. Ich hab nen neuen Nutzer über Konsole angelegt und nu hab ich wenn ich unter xfce die konsole auf machen ein bis auf das $ zeichen leeres promt. Vervollständigung mit Tabulator funzt auch nicht.
<koegs> deem: man könnte man könnte
<koegs> aber er ist ohnehin weg, also mach ich mir keine weiteren gedanken dazu
<deem> Drizzto: hat der user denn die dateien aus skel in seinem home?
<bibear> Drizzto: dann musst du ihm als standart terminal bash eintragenmit usermod, die genaue syntax weis ich grad nicht, mom
<Frickelpit> ,standart? bibear
<shetlandpony> bibear: Es heisst Standard, verdammt! [ http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/ ]
<bibear> Drizzto: usermod -s /bin/bash <username>
<Drizzto> öhm oki moment
<bibear> Frickelpit: ja sry ^^' bin halt deutscher ...
<deem> irgendwie glaube ich auch nicht, dass ein leerer prompt etwas mit der bash zu tun hat. eher mit einer fehlende .profile oder .bashrc
<Frickelpit> wohl eher der .bashrc
<SunTsu> Flamingos stehen auf einem Bein, diese Standart ist bei ihnen Standard *duck*
<bibear> deem: dochdoch, ich kenne das problem ;)
<dustin> ist das normal wenn ich einen S.M.A.R.T Test starte es steht das es unter 10 Minuten dauern soll, es aber jetzt schon ca. 25 Minuten dauert ps: den S.M.A.R.T. Test unter Laufwerksverwaltung
<k1l> ist wohl eher nen useradd vs adduser
<k1l> dustin: kommt auf den test an. der schnelltest vs der langtest
<k1l> und der langtest dauert ewig
<Drizzto> öhm also der tip von bibear hat nicht geklappt es sei denn ich muss mich einmal an und abmelden damit ers lädt
<Drizzto> was is skeel deem 
<bibear> Drizzto: ja musstu ;)
<dustin> k1l, habe den Kurztest gestartet
<deem> Drizzto: skel. nicht skeel
<Drizzto> aso sorry ^
<crak> re
<crak> koegs: sooo
<deem> Drizzto: das ist der ordner unter dem alle standard dateien liegen, die bei einem neuen user automatisch in sein home gepackt werden
<Drizzto> ah funzt bibear 
<bibear> Drizzto: :)
<Drizzto> aber scheinbar war bibear seine lösung doch funktionsfähig danke :D
<bibear> Drizzto: np ;)
<Drizzto> hatte auch schon sowas vermutet wusste aber nicht mehr wo ichs umtragen kann
<Drizzto> ehm du meinst da wo zum beispiel die .bashrc drinne steht deem?
<deem> Drizzto: ja. genau den ordner
<Drizzto> ja aber der is doch einfach in der homedir
<Drizzto> also da hab ich ihn mal drinne
<deem> hä?
<deem> der skel ordner liegt unter /etc/sekl
<deem> skel*
<deem> bzw nicht unter. das ist er
<Drizzto> aso du meinst die standart datei sorry :D vertan ich meinte grad die userdatei
<deem> standard
<Drizzto> also müsste ichs da ändern damit wenn ich nochmal nen neuen Nutzer einrichte er dann das korrekte promt bekommt
<deem> der inhalt von /etc/skel wird bei erstellung eines neuen users in dessen home kopiert
<crak> koegs: ifconfig => http://pastie.org/3022122
<deem> Drizzto: und nein. da solltest du nichts ändern. du solltest adduser anstelle von useradd nehmen
<Frickelpit> Drizzto: nutz einfach adduser beim nächstenmal
<crak> koegs: iproute => http://pastie.org/3022133
<Drizzto> hmm naja die datei hatte ich in meinem homedirektory. 
<crak> koegs: so geht iptv. 
<deem> crak: du könntest dir für dein eth0 eine statische route konfigurieren, damit alles was an die iptv ip geht über eth0 gesendet wird und für alles andere legst du auf wlan0 ein default gw fest
<crak> koegs: dachte ich auch dran. aber anscheinend geht der dhcp-request bis zum verteiler von alice durch
<deem> Drizzto: daran scheint es ja auch nicht gelegen zu haben. dein komische useradd hat nur in der /etc/passwd scheinbar ein paar dinge vergessen, was dir mit adduser nicht passiert wäre
<deem> crak: ich bin nicht koegs 
<crak> ?
<crak> sry
<crak> :)
<crak> ich hatte mir auch schon eine statische route in interfaces eingerichtet: up route add -net 224.0.0.0/4 eth0
<freeman__> hi leute
<crak> ich glaube, da geht der traffic hin, für tv
<Drizzto> hmm oki danke deem 
<freeman__> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen mit meinem Headset unter Xubuntu 11.10, gemeint ist das Logitech G35
<crak> wie IGMP im einzelnen funktioniert weiss ich nicht
<deem> crak: du musst dann aber auch das default gateway für eth0 rausnehmen, so dass er wirklich nur noch für deise eine router traffic über eth0 schickt
<crak> deem: kann ich das dem dhcp sagen?
<jokrebel> fer
<crak> deem: oder wer setzt die default route?
<jokrebel> f,rag? freeman__: 
<jokrebel> ,frag? freeman__: 
<deem> crak: das kannst du selbst mit dem route befehl
<shetlandpony> freeman__: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<crak> deem: das interface erfolgreich statisch eingerichtet habe ich noch nicht
<crak> deem: da versagte der vlc
<babau> hallo!
<crak> hi babau 
<deem> crak: was hat das denn mit vlc zu tun?
<Yoshimo> ich habe einen alten Terra Laptop von Wortmann von meinem Bruder bekommen, wenn er nach einiger Zeit Bildschirm und Co ausschaltet um Strom zu sparen, und ich ihn wieder aufwecke, reagiert das Touchpad nicht mehr. Wo könnte man da mit der Fehlersuche anfangen?
<babau> ich bekomme eine anwendung (*deb) (tn5250) nicht installiert. weil eine abhängigkeit nicht ausgelöst werden kann... was kann man da machen ? :( 
<crak> deem: wie sollte deiner meinung nach der eintrag in interfaces aussehen?
<jokrebel> freeman__: Erkläre das Problem. Vielleicht sogar mit Fehlermeldungen.
<babau> habe ubuntu 11.10
<freeman__> angesteckt und kein sound kommt raus
<freeman__> ist ein usb headset
<crak> deem: damit kann ich iptv gucken
<freeman__> es wird auch unter audio-einstellungen angezeigt das headset
<deem> crak: aber die route hat doch mit dem vlc nix zu tun. dem ist das schnuppe
<jokrebel> babau: Paste bitte ein komplettes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" als erstes.
<crak> deem: klar
<crak> deem: aber meldet der sich nicht in die IGMP group an
<crak> ?
<jokrebel> freeman__: Wird es erkannt? Was sagt lsusb?
<crak> scheisse, ich habe einfach keine ahnung
<deem> crak: du musst eine route eintragen. am besten eine p2p verbindung. dann löscht du das default gw, damit über eth0 wirklich nur iptv zu erreichen ist. wlan sollte dann ja 0.0.0.0 mit einem default gw haben und dein rechner müsste alle anfragen fürs internetz über wlan schicken
<crak> genau
<crak> das will ich
<koegs> das musst du nicht per interfaces-datei machen, das kannst du auch per network-manager einrichtne
<jokrebel> crak: Wärst Du bitte so nett und würdest nicht nach jedem 2ten Wort Enter betätigen bitte?
<freeman__> http://pastebin.com/XYWHRZ3T
<deem> koegs: das geht vernüftig mit dem ding?
<crak> jokrebel: geht klar!
<jokrebel> crak: Vielen Dank.
<babau> jokrebel: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/521357/
<koegs> deem: eine statische IP einrichten ist nun wirklich keine raketenwissenschaft
<deem> koegs: es geht ja eigentlich mehr um das default gw und weniger um die statische ip =)
<crak> das dw müsste am ende der routen stehen. oder hat die reihenfolge keine auswirkung auf das routing?
<koegs> deem: was soll der NM-Manager denn nicht können?
<freeman__> jokrebel: Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter aber erkannt scheint das Headset zu werden
<jokrebel> babau: Das ist aber nur die Ausgabe von "update". "upgrade" fehlt.
<deem> koegs: wo du recht hast...
<locodir-user_> hallo
<speckmade> bekks: Was mach' ich falsch? Der fünfte Tag mit Installationsversuchen für ein verschlüsseltes Ubuntu: Alternate-Installer scheitert, irgendwelche Software zu installieren - und noch wichtiger: GRUB zu installieren.
<locodir-user_> ich versuche ubuntu zu installieren, aber er sagt "no root file system is defined", wie kann ich den jetzt installieren?
<crak> koegs: die frage ist natürlich auch, ob ich mir so einfach eine statische ip geben darf. normaler weise hängt da ja ne settop box dran. und die will sicherlich dhcp machen
<babau> jokrebel: mom ich glaub ich habs gerade hinbekommen :9
<deem> locodir-user_: indem du eine partition als root also / angibst
<deem> crak: man kann doch dhcp _und_ statische routen haben
<crak> deem: das wäre natürlich toll. das wusste ich nicht. dann lasse ich in interfaces eth0 auf dhcp
<babau> jokrebel: ja hat sich erledigt :D es fuzt
<jokrebel> freeman__:  Geht da sowohl Micro als auch Speaker nicht?
<freeman__> genau ja
<jokrebel> babau: Prima
<crak> ok, ich gehe erst mal auf den weihnachtsmarkt. heute werde ich das nicht mehr lösen. vielen dank deem und koegs. und vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja später weiter helfen
<locodir-user_> gut
<babau> schönen abend noch @ all
<locodir-user_> jetzt sagt er "you have not selected any .. as swap ..."  was soll ich jetzt tun?
<koegs> eine swap-partition anlegen?
<deem> locodir-user_: warum benutzt du nicht einfach die automatische partitionierung?
<LetoThe2nd> locodir-user_: vielleicht mal so generell einfach ein bisschen lesen anstatt rumklicken und siche über fehlermeldungen wundern: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation
<freeman__> beides geht nicht
<locodir-user_> weil das eben nicht geklappt hat wenn ich windows beibehalten wollte
<locodir-user_> ja, wie leg ich ne swap an?
<deem> locodir-user_: natürlich klappt das. es gibt sogar extra eine option dafür
<deem> locodir-user_: welche installation cd hast du denn?
<locodir-user_> die neuste seit gestern
<locodir-user_> von gestern*
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<locodir-user_> ich bin  wisemonk
<koegs> da nachlesen, dann wieder bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation weitermachen
<LetoThe2nd> locodir-user_: ist nicht verkehrt, dass du das "wise" weglässt... *SCNR*
<locodir-user_> mit der optioin windows beibehalten war das problem mit dem grub
<jokrebel> freeman__: Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher aber meine Suche führt mich immer wieder zu diesem Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/890496
<locodir-user_> deswegen will ich jetzt mit der manuellen option installieren
<koegs> partitionierung hat eigentlich nix mit grub(2) zu tun, aber mach du mal
<LetoThe2nd> locodir-user_: hier wird alles echt haarklein erklärt, mit bildern zum nachklicken: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung
<freeman__> ok da war ich auch schon also kann ich nur abwarten bis das gelöst wird?
<freeman__> echt schade :-(
<freeman__> so wie ich die beschreibung des bugs verstanden habe?
<locodir-user_> ok, jetzt gehts, danke
<jokrebel> freeman__: Vielleicht ist ja da was hilfreiches drin, hab nur grad nicht die Zeit das selber genauer zu lesen: http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=125741
<freeman__> dankeschön habs probiert aber will nicht so recht :-(
<jokrebel> freeman__: Sorry dass ich nicht _wirklich_ helfen konnte. Hast Du denn mal in der Hardwaredatenbak recherchiert?
<jokrebel> ,hcl? freeman__
<shetlandpony> freeman__: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<freeman__> ah ok danke für die tipps schau es mal durch
<jokrebel> freeman__: Gerne - hoffe es hilft Dir.
<freeman__> so alles durchgeschaut leider nicht eingetragen echt schade
<freeman__> also kann ich nur abwarten und hoffen das es besser wird :-( *seufz*
<jokrebel> freeman__: An dem Bug-Report beteiligen vielleicht? Weitere Hintergrundinfos liefern. Je mehr über ein Problem klagen desto eher ist mit Abhilfe zu rechnen.
<freeman__> ah ok danke für den Tipp
<freeman__> na dann dankeschön schönen abend noch gute nacht
<erkules> moin hat jemand nen trick bei upstart sigkill zu verhindern und stattdessen (nach definiertem timeout) i.e. in ein errorlog zu schreiben?
<erkules> eine idee ist ja im pre-stop ein programm im hintergrund zu starten
<erkules> wenn das nicht so doof ist: wie kann ich dem Programm mitgeben, welche pid läuft. (ohne initctl status aufzurufen.)
<w3gi> hallo ich hab ein problem mit meinem webserver... seit ich den heute aktualisiert (atp-get upgrade) habe scheint die email-weiterleitung nicht mehr zu klappen...
<TheInfinity> w3gi: -> ins mail log schauen
<jokrebel> w3gi: Lief das upgrade fehlerfei durch? Vielleicht nochmal ein update/upgrade versuchen ob Fehlermeldungen auftauchen.
<w3gi> TheInfinity, ok ... Dec 13 14:32:21 hc042060 spamd[5230]: spamd: could not create INET socket on 127.0.0.1:783: Address already in use... Mail.err
<w3gi> Dec 15 20:26:22 hc042060 postfix/anvil[28004]: statistics: max cache size 1 at Dec 15 20:19:08 ... mail log...
<TheInfinity> w3gi: warum will dein spamd server port 783? Oo
<w3gi> update / upgrade rennt grad 1 sek
<w3gi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<w3gi> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<TheInfinity> und welche? bitte in ,nopaste? w3gi
<TheInfinity> ,nopaste? w3gi
<shetlandpony> w3gi: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<jokrebel> w3gi: Hört sich nicht grade nach "ist ok" an.
<w3gi> TheInfinity, ich weiß... drum hab ich immer nur ein oder 2 zeilen gepostet
<w3gi> der spamd ist mir sowas von egal wenn der stört ist der schnelle beendet als er schauene kann :D
<TheInfinity> w3gi: macht nur wenig sinn wenn du dadurch nicht die ganze ausgabe postest. die braucht man zum debuggen.
<jokrebel> w3gi: Wenn Du uns "alles" pastest können wir auch über das weiter vorgehen reden.
<w3gi> http://pastie.org/3022581
<jokrebel> lenny?
<jokrebel> w3gi: Könnt ich mal bitte ein lsb_ralease -a haben in nem paste.
<w3gi> lsb_ralease -a
<w3gi> -bash: lsb_ralease: command not found
<k1l> lsb_release
<jokrebel> w3gi: sorry lsb_release -a
<k1l> aber das ist eh nen debian server. deswegen bitte beim debian support anfragen
<w3gi> ok sorry leute... das war mein patzer... dachte der vps rennt auf ubuntu.... habs auch grad gesehn
<w3gi> war keine absicht...
<bekks> Deine . Taste prellt.
<misterx> nabend zusammen
<misterx> ich habe ein laufendes (!) linux und möchte auf einer separaten (!) platte windows einrichten (→ dual boot). jemand eine idee, wie ich das bewerkstellige, ohne linux neu installieren zu müssen?
<Frickelpit> misterx: installier windows und danach nochmal grub
<misterx> was sollte ich bei den platten beachten?
<misterx> linux-platte rausnehmen vor der win-installation is klar
<misterx> oder aber zmd auf /sdb setzen, sonst fetzt der bootloader von win da rein
<jokrebel> misterx: Umgekehrt wär es zwar einfachen, aber Frickelpit hat recht. Windows dazuinstalliern und anschließen Grub reparieren. Siehe Wiki - grub
<misterx> ↑ was bei den platten-varianten wäre wohl günstiger?
<the3rdbit> moin, ist es möglich, dass mir HTOP einen Quad core CPU anzeigt obwohl es in wirklichkeit ein Dual ist?
<bekks> Nein.
<LetoThe2nd> the3rdbit: vllt. ists ein dual mit aktiviertem hyperthreading.
<the3rdbit> LetoThe2nd: Das heisst also, dass die 4 threads auf 2 cores virtualisiert werden?
<LetoThe2nd> the3rdbit: mit virtualisierung hat das nichts zu tun, mehr mit ner shared pipeline. wikipedia weiss mehr darüber, wenns dich interessiert.
<the3rdbit> LetoThe2nd: Okay thnx :)
<Tuncay> Hallo. Ich habe gerade bemerkt, das meine Menüs teilweise in Englisch sind. Sie waren zuvor auf Deutsch. Ich bin mir nicht sicher wann das passiert ist. Könnte nach dem Installieren von kompilierter software sein. 
<Robert_Zenz> Tuncay, welche Software?
<Tuncay> ich habe noch mal bei sprachunterstützung die fehlenden de-dateien (hauptsächlich kde, obwohl ich gnome benutze) nach installieren lassen... Zb ist das Hauptmenü rechts "Anwendungen", aber die Kategorien jetzt in Englisch.
<Tuncay> Ubuntu 10.04 64-Bit.
<Tuncay> achso die software, ich muss mal kurz schauen.
<Tuncay> ufraw, gstreamer, glib, gtkpod, libxml2 so einige der letzten die ich kompiliert habe und installiert. dazu haben ich einige fehlende libs aus dem ubuntu archive installiert, wenn sie benötigt wurden.
<Tuncay> mein verdacht ist, das das system nach dem ufraw verenglischt wurde. und das nicht mal vollständig... ich kann zwar englisch, aber dennoch ist das seltsam
<Tuncay> die ein paar elemente auf dem desktop sind auch seit heute automatisch nach links geordnet. deswegen hatte ich mich schon gewundert.
<Tuncay> ich starte mal kurz den rechner neu.
<Tuncay> Da bin ich wieder... Neustart half nicht.
<jokrebel> gn8
<jojo4> hi
<jojo4> wie kann ich das verhalten von gnome ändern, ich will dass wenn ich mit dem mausrad auf einen ordner klicke dieser sich nicht in einem neuen tab sondern einem neuen fester öffnet
<jojo4> ich benutzt gnome shell, aber hab auch noch nen pc mit gnome 2
<Fuchs> jojo4: ist meines Wissens nicht vorgesehen
<jojo4> Fuchs: hm....
<jojo4> wäre sowas dann nur möglich wenn man im quelltext selbst die anpassung vornehmen würde
<Fuchs> ja
<jojo4> wie könnte ich denn rausfinden ob sowas nicht doch irgendwo mit ner einstellung veränderbar ist
<Fuchs> in gconf-settings nachschauen
<Fuchs> wenn, dann da
<jojo4> ok, danke
<P1v> hey
<P1v> i need help
<P1v> is anyone here???????
<P1v> PLEASE
<k1l> ,german? P1v 
<shetlandpony> P1v: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<P1v> no german!!!! it's serious!!!!!
<P1v> i got a kid that wants to commit suicide that's talking to me!!!
<P1v> i really need to talk to the police in the UK!!!
<Fuchs> P1v: then do so, we are not in the UK here nor do most of us know the number (despite 999, which won't work here) 
<k1l> that is all not ubuntu related. 
<P1v> dude
<P1v> WHO CARES ABOUT UBUNTU
<Fuchs> P1v: please contact local police, we can't help you here, sorry
<P1v> a kid wanna commit suicide
<Fuchs> bleh 
<pacy_> what the ... ?
 * Genios verabschiedet sich in das Dunkle der Nacht
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-16
<speckmade> wie schaue ich auf der Kommandozeile, ob ein bestimmtes Paket installiert ist?
<pacy_> speckmade, bin ziemlich neu aber als ich letztens ein  paket via apt-get installieren wollte wurde mir angezeigt es sei schon installiert ... über den weg gehts wohl sicher auch denn ich kenn keinen befehlt
<k1l> dpkg --list listet alles installiere auf
<k1l> das dann durchscrollen/lesen oder halt greppen
<pacy_> gleich notieren 
<speckmade> das wollte ich hören. Vielen Dank!
<pacy_> wenn du morgen nochmal kommst und das fragst kann ich dir beantworten :)
<pacy_> ups
<KeinePeilung> hiiii^^ liebe leute
<KeinePeilung> ich hab eine einzige frage die eventuell sogar nur mit ja oder nein beantwortet werden kann
<litzi0815> stelle sie ;)
<KeinePeilung> Ich überlege statt Ubuntu, einfach Lubuntu zu installieren weil mein EEE PC mit seinem Intel Atom ziemlich schwach auf der brust ist.. nun habe ich mir den Lubuntu-Artikel im Wiki durchgelesen und frage mich bis auf die Oberfläche alles wie bei Ubuntu bleibt. Also ob ich auch alle Programme nutzen kann, die ich unter Ubuntu benutzen konnte?
<litzi0815> wüsste nicht wieso das ein problem sein solllte, soweit ich weiß ist das system unter der "haube" identisch
<LetoThe2nd> KeinePeilung: genau so ist es. läuft alles auch - nur macht eine schlanke desktopoberfläche auch keine rakete aus der box, und verringert auch nicht die ressourcenanforderungen der verwendeten programme.
<deem> KeinePeilung: du kannst weiterhin alles nutzen. *buntu bleibt *buntu. ob da jetzt ein l eun x ein k oder eun u davor steht ist wurscht. du kannst auch mit lubuntu zb gnome anwendungen benutzen
<KeinePeilung> okay danke schön.. ja mir ist klar dass davon der Atom auch nicht schneller wird, aber ich merke seit Unity dass der EEE PC schon allein beim simplen umher browsen im Dateisystem viel langsamer ist als vor noch ein paar Ubuntu-Versionen vorher
<SunTsu> KeinePeilung: Ich hab sogar kubuntu und xubuntu - das sind ansich ja nur zusätzliche Pakete
<litzi0815> KeinePeilung: ja, leider. ist auf meinem eee-pc auch zu spüuren
<KeinePeilung> ich hoffe ja das bald mal ein bezahlbarer eee-pc mit nem schnelleren prozessor rauskommt.. von mir aus auch vier atome in einem eee pc oder so :P
<litzi0815> schön wärs :) aber der eee-pc ist ja darauf abgerichtet, ein kleines zweit-notebook zu sein... glaube nicht, dass man da viel erwarten kann
<litzi0815> außerdem steigen wir aus der atomkraft aus :)
<SunTsu> KeinePeilung: Was genau ist denn Deine Vorstellung von bezahlbar?
<koegs> ,ot? KeinePeilung, litzi0815, SunTsu
<shetlandpony> KeinePeilung, litzi0815, SunTsu: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<LetoThe2nd> bevor wir uns jetzt in preise/eeepcs/atoms/atomkraft versteigen: wenn die technischen fragen zu (l)ubuntu durch sind, bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic wechseln. danke.
<wal3> hallo. welchen organizer benutzt ihr? bei lightning stört mich vor allem die druckfunktion
<SunTsu> wal3: thunderbird/lightning, allerdings habe ich eh alle Termine in davical/owncloud
<TheInfinity> wal3: im zweifelsfall google cal
<querier> Hallo :). Was ist der normal weg um jobs zu starten/hinzufügen/löschen in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<dAnjou> querier: was für jobs?
<dAnjou> querier: wie ist dein linux-kenntnisstand (nur damit ich weiß, ob ich gleich leine ziehen kann ;))
<querier> usr/bin/iaxmodem modem . sowas in der richtung.
 * dAnjou zieht leine
<steffen> demons?: service start|restart|...
<LetoThe2nd> querier: "job" ist halt alles mögliche nur nicht spezifisch. 1) was beim startup? rc.local. 2) was zeitgesteuertes? crontab 3) ein deamon? google upstart. 4) ....
<querier> LetoThe2nd: deamon zur laufzeit könnte man sagen.
<LetoThe2nd> querier: wat nu.
<fbausch> querier: du meinst, du möchtest bei Bedarf einen Daemon starten?
<SunTsu> querier: Vielleicht könntest Du versuchen den Wettbewerb im Aus-der-Nase-Ziehen zu beenden und beschreiben was genau Du tun willst
<querier> Früher habe ich sowas in die /etc/inittab geschrieben "ID:runlevel:respawn:binary args" (auf Debian)
<querier> das scheint bei unbuntu insbesondere 11.10 anders zu sein.
<LetoThe2nd> querier: also du willst was, das bei erreichen eines bestimtmen runlevels gestartet wird.
<LetoThe2nd> querier: -> upstart.
<LetoThe2nd> ,upstart? querier 
<shetlandpony> querier, Upstart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart - Weitere Infos im query ...
<querier> Gefunden habe ich dazu: das man eine .conf in /etc/init anlegt und initctl start <job> anruft.
<querier> LetoThe2nd: Ja genau daher. aber scheint halt nicht zu gehen.
<LetoThe2nd> querier: geht nicht ist keine fehlermeldung. war nie eine, wird nie eine sein. und schön, dass du jetzt damit rausrückst was du schon probiert hast. sag bescheid wenn du mit dem naseziehen aufhören magst, da hat SunTsu schon recht. bis dahin hol ich mir maln käffchen.
<querier> Ums noch konkreter zu machen. localhost/website starter per php ein shell script das wiederum ein shell script sodass letztendlich initctl start <job ausgeführt wird>
<apollo13> *facepalm*
<LetoThe2nd> sollte mih schwer wundern wenn dein www-benutzer die rechte für initctl hat. und wenn er sie hat, ist das was an deiner kosntruktion _MASSIVST_ faul.
<SunTsu> Naja, das _koennte_ man via sudo regeln, aber ob man das sollte ist eine andere Sache
<querier> LetoThe2nd: user rechte habe ich als erstes gecheckt. das ist korrekt.
<querier> user ist in sudoers eingetragen ...
<querier> die dazugehörige binary auf
<querier> auch
<LetoThe2nd> querier: was steht im auth.log, was steht in dmesg, schon einfach mal testweise ein syslog reingeschrieben.... mann, sei doch mal präzise. 
<vememas> Ich hab gnome3, 2 Grafikkarten und 3 Bildschirme...weiß jemand wie man sowas zum laufen bekommt? In gnome2 gings Problemlos!
<apollo13> vememas: in gnome3 auch!
<apollo13> gut ich hab nur 2 bildschirme aber das ist eigentlich schnuppe
<vememas> ja, aber nur unter gnome-classic-noeffects oder so!
<vememas> oder?
<apollo13> nö
<SunTsu> vememas: der Windowmanager bzw. das DEsktopenvironment ist da recht egal
<apollo13> vememas: lies mal http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html komplett durch, dann versuchen wir das nochmal
<koegs> rück doch einfach mal mit der ubuntu-version, den grafikkarten und dem verwendeten treiber raus
<SunTsu> vememas: das ist vorrangig eine Frage von X, und da musst Du es einrichten
<querier> das eigentliceh Problem ist: Das läuft alles aber nicht auf dem livesystem was eine 1:1 kopie ist und dort auch sonst alles läuft. nur initctl start nicht von php aus.
<apollo13> querier: zeig mal die php zeile die das skript startet
 * LetoThe2nd hält sich jetzt raus, nachdem gerade das dritte mal was kam in der art von "naja, das eigentliche problem ist ..."
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: ich will nur wissen ob das ding ne stringconstant ist oder über $_GET/POST änderbar ist, oder überhaupt über magic globals :)
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: feel free, aber mein goodwill ist aufgebraucht ;)
<querier> apollo13: string Konstante an shell_exec übergeben
<querier> LetoThe2nd: Ja . Hab vielen Dank. aufregung lohnt dafür nicht.
<apollo13> schade dann wird aus meinem wtf of the day doch nix :(
<LetoThe2nd> querier: hf und good luck.
<d0x> hi, gibt es die moeglichkeit systemweit die Soundausgabe zu tunen? z.B. die hoehen und tiefen zu verstellen
<vememas> ich versuchs nochmal: ich hab eine nvidia 9800gt und noch eine zweite nvidia (keine Ahnung welche)....3 Monitore und daher Xinerama aktiviert. Und durch Xinerama laufen die gnome effekte nicht mehr, richtig?
<koegs> ginge deine config auch mit twinview ohne xinerama?
<koegs> hab ich noch nicht ausprobieren können mit zwei karten und 3 monitoren
<apollo13> koegs: nö twinview geht nur mit einer graka afaik
<apollo13> vememas: dann hast du verloren, gl context über mehr als eine graka geht nicht
<apollo13> oder ists überhaupt nur ein gpu core, kA hab keine multigpu karte
<vememas> ok, das hab ich mir schon gedacht...
<vememas> :-(
<apollo13> vememas: einzige lösung, kauf ne ordentliche graka die 3 bildschirme bedienen kann
<koegs> deswegen hab ich ne ATI mit 3 Ausgängen :)
<vememas> kannst welche empfehlen?
<apollo13> irgendwas in richtung von gtx 570
<apollo13> wobei dort ist der dritte ausgang mini hdmi, müsstest schaun obst welche mit 3 dvi findest und irgendwas wo kein ati draufsteht
 * LetoThe2nd hat 2x radeon 5450 an drei bildschirmen. und keine effekte, stören eh nur.
<vememas> ok, danke!
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: es geht ja nicht nur um effekte
<koegs> ich hab eine Radeon 6850 mit 3 Bildschirmen, geht aber auch mit kleineren Eyefinity-Karten
<apollo13> vememas: hmm deine karte hat eh 2 dvi ausgänge, dort solltest 3 monitore dranbekommen
<vememas> brauch ich dann 3x DVI oder reicht auch 2x DVI und 1x HDMI
<apollo13> vememas: dvi ist heutzutage dual link, damit bekommt man möglicherweise 2 monitore an einen slot
<koegs> bei ATI: 1x Displayport + 2x Digital (HDMI oder DVI)
<koegs> aber mindestens 1x Displayport, bei Nvidia: keine Ahnung
<vememas> ach was da gibts einen adapter oder so?
<koegs> es gibt aktive Displayport zu HDMI/DVI adapter, es muss aber tatsächlich ein aktiver sein
<apollo13> vememas: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&cp=15&gs_id=2u&xhr=t&q=dual+link+dvi+adapter&biw=1195&bih=642&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=6633518581110417809&sa=X&ei=dSnrTpqZN8fj4QSxksjuCA&sqi=2&ved=0CE4Q8gIwAw
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/bmx7o88 | StarTech.com 8 in DVI cable - dual link DMS-59 - male - 2 x 29 pin combined DVI - female - PC
<apollo13> allerdings willst du dort qualität kaufen um 10$ würde ich das wahrscheinlich nicht nehmen
<vememas> wow, cool!
<vememas> *freu*
<apollo13> und dann solltest schaun ob und wie das mit deiner karte funktioniert
<apollo13> denn wenn die zu schwach ist bekommt sie keinen gl context über die gesamte auflösung
<vememas> Vielen Dank, nochmal! Ich geh mal schnell den Bestellen-Button drücken! :-)
<apollo13> wie gesagt ich würde zuerst schaun obs überhaupt möglich ist…
<apollo13> koegs: so langst nicht wie auf meiner karte mini hdmi hast, da brauchst nen adapter und wennst am mitgelieferten ankommst brichst glaub ich den port ab^^
<vememas> Das müsste doch passen: "2 x DVI-I (Dual Link) - Kombinierter 29 PIN DVI"
<apollo13> ja aber das sagt noch nix drüber aus ob die karte genug leistung hat
<vememas> http://www.chip.de/preisvergleich/123458/Datenblatt-Asus-Extreme-N9600GT-SILENT-2D-512MB-PCI-E.html
<shetlandpony> vememas's url: http://tinyurl.com/cv5y2uv | Asus Extreme N9600GT SILENT/2D/ 512MB PCI-E - Datenblatt - CHIP Online
<vememas> das ist meine karte
<koegs> langsam driftet es doch sehr ins offtopic, wollt ihr nicht da hingehen?
<apollo13> oh etwas noch, dann sag ich nix mehr dazu: "No single Nvidia GPU can support 3 monitors (unless its like a Quadro/Tesla or something?)" frag nicht ob das stimmt, kA -- ich dachte dual link würde das erlauben
<vememas> Oo
<d0x> Hi, gibt es einen systemweiten equaliser fuer hoehen und tiefen zu verstellen bei ubuntu?
<ppq> d0x: ja. google mal nach "pulseaudio systemweiter equalizer" o.ä.
<d0x> ppq: danke
<d0x> Erster treffer sieht schon super aus
<d0x> thx
<hardcore> hi! weiß jemand wie ich mit dnsmask nen a record für einen mx eintrag anlege?
<apollo13> hardcore: dnsmask?
<SunTsu> hardcore: a) dnsmasq, b) was genau hast Du vor?
<hardcore> SunTsu: ja meine ich doch :D
<hardcore> SunTsu: ich hab nen mx-host bla.foo.de
<hardcore> und ich will noch den a record dazu haben also hab ich gemacht address=/bla.foo.de/127.0.0.1/
<hardcore> aber mit dig MX bla.foo.de krieg ich nur den MX und nicht noch den a eintrag dazu
<SunTsu> hardcore: ja, wieso solltest Du auch? Du frgast ja nach dem MX. Manche DNS-Server geben den A-Record noch zusätzlich mit raus, dnsmasq wohl nicht
<SunTsu> Die Frage nach dem MX mit nur dem MX zu beantworten ist ja völlig in Ordnung
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon dass nen eintrag auf 127.0.0.1 sinnfrei ist
<SunTsu> apollo13: Das kommt drauf an, super zum blacklisten
<apollo13> naja
<hardcore> SunTsu: ich habs
<hardcore> ich musste einfach noch mal bla.foo.bar hinter den mx-host eintragen
<hardcore> also mx-host=bla.foo.bar,bla.foo.bar(oder ein anderer Hostname)
<hardcore> SunTsu: also dnsmasq gibt ihn noch mit raus wenn man ihn mit angibt siehe oben
<hardcore> :)
<SunTsu> hardcore: Interessant zu wissen
<hardcore> und den hostname als target kannst ja dann in /etc/hosts einstellen
<hardcore> auf welche ip der lauschen soll
<hardcore> muss man auch erstmal wissen :D
<SunTsu> Ich nutz lieber meinen lokalen bind, dnsmasq macht bei mir nur forwarding an den
<hardcore> ahso ;)
<hardcore> du hast lokal nen bind laufen? :D
<hardcore> aber nicht zu hause oder?
<SunTsu> Doch, klar
<hardcore> SunTsu: krass :D
<k3Rn> ich hab hier eine reihe *.deb binaries, welche von einander abhängig sind. kann ich diese in der richtigen reihenfolgen (bzgl. abhängigkeiten) ionstallieren lassen?
<SunTsu> k3Rn: installier sie alle auf einmal, dpkg sollte sich die Abhängigkeiten selber zusammenreimen
<k3Rn> SunTsu: nee, machtz dpkg leider nicht. ich will libquestfs installieren (http://libguestfs.org/download/binaries/ubuntu1110-packages/).
<k3Rn> bekomme mehree fehlermeldungen der art: dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von guestmount (--install):
<k3Rn>  Abhängigkeitsprobleme - verbleibt unkonfiguriert
<k1l_> k3Rn: welches ubuntu genau? welche programme genau? welche fehlermeldungen genau? (bitte mal in nem nopaste)
<SunTsu> k3Rn: Sind es denn alle Abhängigkeiten?
<k3Rn> http://pastebin.com/GUEfa7HE
<k3Rn> ubuntu 11.10 server
<k3Rn> +k1l_: hatse den link gesehn?
<k1l_> ja ich schau mir das mal an, ob ich was finde
<SunTsu> k3Rn: Da stehen viele Abhängigkeiten die nicht auflösbar sind
<SunTsu> k3Rn: diff z.B. 
<SunTsu> oder libaugeas0
<k3Rn> kann ich die installieren lassen?
<SunTsu> k3Rn: Sicher. apt-get install ...
<k3Rn> alle raussuchen und einzelt per hand installieren? kann man ihn das nicht automatisch machen lassen?
<SunTsu> sudo apt-get install -f
<SunTsu> das sollte alles nachinstallieren und fertigkonfigurieren
<k3Rn> okay probiere ich 
<k3Rn> danach mit dpkg die pakete nochmal installieren?
<SunTsu> nein,d ie sind installiert, nur noch fertig
<SunTsu> nicht
<SunTsu> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketinstallation_DEB
<jokrebel> hi
<SunTsu> hey jokrebel 
<PrototypeX29A> hi, seit meinem distupgrade kann ich mich nicht mehr grafisch einloggen und unter der konsole habe ich kein netzwerk (weder eth0 noch wlan0). Es koennte mit der alten Kernelversion zusammenhaengen die ich nutze weil seit dem upgrade davor ich einen schwarzen schirm nach dem booten kriege mit aktuelleren kernels
<PrototypeX29A> jemand eine idee wie ich mein system ansatzweise benutzbar kriege_
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: irgendwie klingt das nach nem ziemlichen gemurkse. liefer bitte mal mehr infos gemäß:
<jokrebel_> PrototypeX29A: schon mal mit dem älteren Kernel gestartet?
<k1l> ,wf? PrototypeX29A 
<shetlandpony> PrototypeX29A: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<PrototypeX29A> nopaste kriege ich nicht hin, weil ich die fehlermeldung nicht von dem patientenrechner auf den rechner mti netzanbindung kriege
<PrototypeX29A> ich spreche von einem distupgrade von 11.04 auf 11.10
<PrototypeX29A> jokrebel_: ich starte im moment mit einem aelteren kernel  2.6.35-30-generic umg enau zu sein
<PrototypeX29A> der kernel den ich seit 11.04 habe tut es naemlich nicht
<crak> moin
<PrototypeX29A> sprich: nach dem bootup ist der bildschirm fast komplett schwarz
<PrototypeX29A> vermutlich im energiesparmodus oder so
<PrototypeX29A> (ist ein laptop)
<crak> moin deem , moin koegs
<PrototypeX29A> moin
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: was ist denn mit dem 11.10 kernel 3.0?
<PrototypeX29A>  die meldung die ich noch vor dem login kriege aber nach starten des xservers ist "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself"
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: welcher laptop mit welcher hardware? welche graka? welcher treiber? das kingt nach treiber mal per hand installiert, also von ner seite runtergeladen
<PrototypeX29A> also den 3er kernel hab ich nicht da. Seit 11.04 hab ich den 2.6.38-12-generic aber mit dem habe ich keinild
<PrototypeX29A> das ding ist von acer, aber ich habe nie treiber von acer installiert. Nur ueber ubuntu server
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: nochmal: welche hardware genau? graka?
<PrototypeX29A> mom. kann ich dir sagen wenn ich neu gebootet habe
<k1l> und wie kann man upgrade ohne nen neuen kernel zu installieren?
<k1l> und warum macht man das upgrade, wenn man weiss, dass es mit dem neuen schon nicht klappt?
<koegs> einfacher wäre: 11.10 live-cd booten und schauen ob es dort geht
<PrototypeX29A> du meinst mit dem alten?
<koegs> alles andere klingt zu durcheinander
<PrototypeX29A> k1l: das mache ich, weil in Ubuntu-channels das erste ist was ich gefragt werde ist warum so eine alte ubuntuversion habe
<PrototypeX29A> manche probleme loesen sich einfach von alleine mit einem dist-upgrade
<k1l> jo. deswegen wollte ich ja wissen, was das da genau für ne maschine ist. 
<PrototypeX29A> also lspci sagt mir "Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
<crak> kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich die default route an das ende der routing-tabelle setzen kann?
<PrototypeX29A> so bis auf des netzwerk scheint alles von intel zu sein
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: waere zumindest mal einen versuch wert, wenn ich hier nen rohling finde
<crak> kann man beim starten der install-cd den nouveau-treiber blacklisten?
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: blind upzugraden klappt da nicht. vor allem weil ja die treiber etc der ubuntu versionen auf gewisse kernel versionen angepasst sind.
<PrototypeX29A> k1l: keine ahnung, ich hab nie eine anleitung gefunden wann man wie upgraden darf, deswegen mach ich das immer auf glueck 
<PrototypeX29A> viel anderes bleibt mir gar nicht uebrig
<PrototypeX29A> als normaler user mit vorkenntnissen ist man bei den prozessen einb isschen aufgeschmissen
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: das klingt bei dir aber nach nem riesen zerbasteltem system. teste mal die aktuelle 11.10 per live-cd oder live-usb-stick.
<PrototypeX29A> was heisst hier zerbastelt? ich geh an die details ja eigentlich nie ran
<PrototypeX29A> das zerbastelt sich von der zeit selber 
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: ja man hätte dein problem mit dem treiber angehen müssen als das aktuell war. nicht aufschieben, bis der workaround nicht mehr geht. ich kann jetzt nur raten was das problem ist oder was durch den alten kernel verursacht wird.
<PrototypeX29A> koennte es sein dass der neu installierte lightdm etwas kaputt gemacht hat?
<PrototypeX29A> ich weiss doch gar nicht ob das problem da aktuell war, da war die 11.04 auchs chon alt
<PrototypeX29A> nur konnte ich nicht vorher upgraden weil ich kein netz hatte
<koegs> probiers doch bitte einfach mit der live-cd, wenn es dan geht, empfehle ich eine datensicherung und neuinstallation
<PrototypeX29A> ich hab quasi 2 upgrades uebersprungen
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: nein. lies was ich grade geschrieben habe. teste die 11.10 mit nem live system
<k1l> wenn die 11.10 live läuft sicherst du damit die daten und machst einen sauberen neuanfang.
<PrototypeX29A> naja wenn ich neuinstalliere dann vermutlich fedora oder so, ich hatte gehofft ich kann das mit dem ubuntu noch retten
<koegs> lol, EOS
<PrototypeX29A> eos?
<koegs> End of Support
<PrototypeX29A> klar, aber neuinstallieren krieg ich hoffentlich auch noch alleine hin
<koegs> jedenfalls meinerseits, ich wurschtel da doch nicht rum, wenn du eh wechseln willst...
<PrototypeX29A> ich will nicht wechseln
<PrototypeX29A> aber wenn ich ein system hab das sich selbst kaputt macht und man staendig neu installieren muss, dann kann ich auch wieder windows nehmen :)
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: jahrelang nen alten kernel booten weil ein problem auftritt und trotzdem fröhlich upgraden ist nicht der normale weg. sry aber den schuh musst du dir anziehen. zu der problemmlösung hab ich oben was geschrieben.
<PrototypeX29A> ohne das jetzt trollig zu meinen
<koegs> PrototypeX29A: es bleibt trotzdem dabei, das einfachste wird sein mit der live-cd zu testen und nach Backup neu zu istallieren, alles andere wäre grad zu aufwändig
<PrototypeX29A> k1l: ich hab den nicht jahrelang gebootet, sondern ein paar wochen
<koegs> wie angekündigt, ich bin raus und weg
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: ja, aber der lerneffekt ist dann gleich 0 und ich will ein verstaendliches system. Ich hoffe ja nochd ass ich ubuntu irgendwann begreifen kann
<PrototypeX29A> koegs: cu
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: laber nicht rum
<PrototypeX29A> k1l: du bist veraergert, weil ich deinen ratschlag nicht umsetze?
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: du schiebst die schuld auf ubuntu. und drohst dann fedora zu installieren, wenn wir dein system nicht retten. gehts noch?
<PrototypeX29A> sorry, so war das nicht gemeint
<PrototypeX29A> ich denke es ist euch ziemlich egal ob ich ubuntu windows oder fedora nehme
<PrototypeX29A> ich will nur sagen, dass mein fokus darauf liegt zu versuchen zu verstehen was schief laeuft
<PrototypeX29A> und nicht einfach neuzuinstallieren
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: den aufwand dir stundenlang die hand zuhalten um das system auf vordermann zu bringen, das _DU_ vor die wand gefahren hast wird hier keine freunde finden.
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: ja, du hättest das problem angehen sollen, warum der graka treiber nicht läuft _bevor_ du weiter upgradest
<PrototypeX29A> k1l: das problem ist doch dass ich es wieder "vor die Wand fahren werde" weil ich nicht sehe was ich falsch gemacht habe
<k1l> wenn du dich am arm kratzt und es blutet krazt du doch auch nicht immer weiter und hoffst, dass es besser wird
<PrototypeX29A> das sagst du jetzt, aber in dem moment erschien es mir fuer die beste loesung
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: das habe ich dir schon 4 ml gesagt: wenn ein problem da ist das lösen und nicht blind weitermachen
<Drizzto> hmm sagt mal is das nicht so langsam bisschen OT :D
<k1l> Drizzto: ja. und deswegen darf sich der PrototypeX29A jetzt ne 11.10 cd/usb-stick suchen oder was anderes installieren
<PrototypeX29A> k1l: ich denke ich hab auchs chon den rat bekomemn auf eine aktuelle version upzugraden
<ring1> PrototypeX29A, in den 30 minuten hättest dein system längst wieder neu aufgesetzt bekommen und die zeit wäre sinnvoller investiert gewesen
<PrototypeX29A> ja whatever
<PrototypeX29A> sorry, dass ich gerade euch etwas unkooperativ erscheine
<PrototypeX29A> das war nicht meine absicht. Ich fuehlte mich nur etwas vor den kopf gestossen
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: den alten kernel durchzuschleppen klappt nunmal nicht. und wir können nun nicht mehr nachvollziehen, welche problem nun vom alten kernel oder vom eigentlichen problem kommen. die chance hast du mit dem upgraden vertan. deswegen -> neuinstall
<PrototypeX29A> ist es moeglich lightdm zu entfernen? apt-get remove sagt mir ubuntu-desktop wuerde davon abhaengen, aber eigentlich kann ich doch auch gdm dafuer nehmen oder?
<k1l> du kannst einfach gdm installieren
<PrototypeX29A> gdm ist ja installiert
<hardcore> hat mal wer herbstluftwm ausprobiert
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm 
<PrototypeX29A> ok sowohl bei lightdm als auch bei gdm sagt er mir "is broken or not fully installed"
<PrototypeX29A> ich denke das kein kernelproblem, sondern eins mit nem unvolsltaendigen upgrade
<Frickelpit> hardcore: probiert nicht aber es soll recht geil sein
<jokrebel> PrototypeX29A: Dann paste doch mal ein _vollständiges_ "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade" bitte.
<PrototypeX29A> jokrebel: ich hab momentan kein netz, da ist der output nicht besonders vielsagend
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: dann kannst du da auch nichts installieren
<PrototypeX29A> klar
<k1l> zumindest nichts, was daten aus den paketquellen erwartet
<k1l> du kannst mal nen apt-get -f install machen. aber sobald der was laden willst ist da auch schluss
<skynix> hi , wenn ich im ubuntu meiner tochter ein wine spiel starte, dann kommt der fehler : ubuntu läuft mit niedrigen grafik einstellungen.    http://ompldr.org/vYnIxcw    ich habe das korregiert. aber wie verhindere oder stelle ich es ein, das sich die grafik nicht wieder einfach so von selbst herunter stellt ?  
<jokrebel> skynix: Welche Ubuntu- und welche Desktopversion? 
<vohe> ist die Channel-Sprache deutsch?
<k1l> ,topic? vohe 
<shetlandpony> vohe: Guck doch mal ins Topic von diesem Channel. Auch einzusehen mit: /topic
<k1l> skynix: neben der ubuntu version: welcher treiber? kommt das nur beim starten von wine? oder nur beim vnc? vnc hat afaik mit compozing probleme
<vohe> thx.
<deem> skynix: btw ist es nicht so prickelnd einen screenshot zu zeigen auf dem du gerade gwarez.cc offen hast
<MM_> Hey leute ich bersuche  grade windows xp in virtuel Box zu starten 
<jokrebel> MM_: schön - Wo ist das Ubuntu-Problem?
<k1l> ,virtualbox? MM_ 
<shetlandpony> MM_, VirtualBox ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox - Weitere Infos im query ...
 * deem vermutet, dass da gleich noch mehr kommt und das nur ein "hallo, ich wollte nur schonmal ankündigen, dass ich da bin und dass ich ein problem habe, das ich euch aber noch nicht verrate"
<deem> war
<vohe> Ich nutze Kubuntu 11.10. Leider bekomme ich ein vfat laufwerk nicht eingebunden. In die fstab habe ich "UUID=48E3-A3AF  /media/DATEN  vfat  utf8,umask=007  0  0 " eingetragen.
<deem> vohe: bist du sicher, dass die uuid nur so kurz ist?
<vohe> deem: nein, bin ich nicht. 
<PrototypeX29A> re
<k1l> vohe: /media/DATEN existiert? kannst du es per hand mounten?
<PrototypeX29A> danke jungs, laeuft alles wieder. es war kein kernel-problem sondern lightdm musste einfach nur deinstalliert werden
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: die kombination wird dich sicher wieder um die ohren fliegen. (auch sollte lightdm nicht das problem sein)
<vohe> ich starte den Dateimanager (Dolphin in diesem Fall) und sehe dort links das, was Ubuntu mit "Orte" bezeichnet. Dort steht eine Platte die DATEN heisst.
<k1l> *dir
<vohe> diese möchte ich einbinden
<PrototypeX29A> k1l: die kombination aus mir und ubuntu? :)
<k1l> ,mount?
<shetlandpony> k1l, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<PrototypeX29A> naja mein kernelproblem kanni ch ja als naechstes angehen, ich wollte nur sichergehen dass es inzwischen nciht schon gefixt wurde
<PrototypeX29A> ich probiere fehler gern mit der aktuellen version aus
<k1l> vohe: der nautilus macht das anders. du musst aber die grundlagen legen siehe den atikel oben zu mount
<PrototypeX29A> aber erstmal muss ich schauen wie ich gnome wiederkriege, beim upgrade wurde versehentlich unity zum standard-vm erklaert
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: gnome2 gibts nicht mehr
<PrototypeX29A> oehm
<vohe> k1l: habe ich gelesen. Ich habe  "sudo blkid" eingegeben. Dort steht dann "/dev/sdg1: LABEL="DATEN" UUID="48E3-A3AF" TYPE="vfat" 
<vohe> und auch /dev/sdf1: UUID="4864-E185" TYPE="vfat" 
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: informier dich doch mal VORHER. bevor du einfach willst rumklickst 
<PrototypeX29A> k1l: und hoer du einfach auf, wild leute zu belehren
<k1l> vohe: existiert: /media/DATEN?
<vohe> k1l: wenn ich auf DATEN klicke, dann ja.
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: dann hör du auf sachen anzukreiden, die selbstverständlich sind
<PrototypeX29A> k1l: ich hab dich trotzdem lieb
<k1l> vohe: nein, so habe ich das nicht gefragt :)
<vohe> k1l: sondern?
<k1l> vohe: klicken bedeutet nicht, das der ordner da ist. der nautilus benutzt nen anderen mechanismus. du kannst aber nur mount bzw die fstab benutzen. und da musst du den ordner erst erstellen
<k1l> vohe: und wenn du da mit klicken auf das lesezeichen oder das device hingehst dann erstellt es nautilus immer extra. also hilft dir das nicht
<k1l> ,fstab? vohe 
<shetlandpony> vohe, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<vohe> k1l: also? Konsole an. cd /media mkdir DATEN?
<k1l> vohe: ja, z.b.
<vohe> shetlandpony: habe ich gelesen, funktioniert aber nicht.
<k1l> vohe: warscheinlich, weil du es ins leer mountest
<sysdef> ,bot? vohe 
<shetlandpony> vohe: ich bin ein bot ;p
<vohe> shetlandpony: dann ;-) bot off!
<vohe> k1l: kann das verzeichnis nicht erstellen! es existiert bereits. so
<k1l> vohe: dann mounten per hand und fehlermeldung angucken.
<k1l> hinweis: vorher im nautilus aushängen
<PrototypeX29A> gibt es einen grund dafuer dass mit jedem distupgrades die standard-icons zum schliessen und maximieren von fenstern von rechts nach links wandern oder umgekehrt?
<PrototypeX29A> ist das absicht oder ist das bei mir falsch konfigurert?
<vohe> k1l: und was gebe ich "per hand" ein? Die Zeile aus der etc/fstab ?
<k1l> vohe: siehe oben im artikel von mount
<jokrebel> PrototypeX29A: Es prüft die Felxibilität der user. Ne ernsthaft - frag die Entwickler ich denke hier kennt keiner das "warum".
<PrototypeX29A> jokrebel: reicht mir zu wissen, dass es bei anderen auch ist :)
<PrototypeX29A> ich dachte schon ich werd verrueckt oder so
<PrototypeX29A> cu
<jokrebel> PrototypeX29A: Ist übrigens auch vom Theme abhängig.
<PrototypeX29A> hmm ok, vielleicht kanni ch es dann meiner erwartung konform anpassen
<PrototypeX29A> thx
<vohe>  k1l: so, gemountet und nun?
<k1l> musstest du den ordner nochmal erstellen?
<vohe> k1l: ja, habe ich gemacht, ich hatte ihn ja vorher gelöscht. 
<k1l> dann wieder umounten, und gucken, ob mit mount -a der das nun aus der fstab akzeptiert
<vohe> k1l: nun kann ich mit der konsole auf den Ordner zurgreifen, sehe ihn aber in nautilus (Dolphin) nicht?!
<PrototypeX29A> re, weiss jemand wie ich mich bei unity auslogge?
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: oben rechts klicken, abmelden wählen. fertig
<PrototypeX29A> oben rechts ist nichts
<k1l> o_O
<PrototypeX29A> oder das oberste symbol mit der rechten maustaste?
<Frickelpit> PrototypeX29A: oben rechts, wo afaik dein username steht
<k1l> vohe: mach erstmal was ich gesagt habe. ich glaube du meinst in dolphin nur die lesezeichen aber das ist klar, dass das erstmal weg ist
<PrototypeX29A> Frickelpit: ne mein username steht nirgends
<k1l> zerbasteltes system \o/
<Frickelpit> PrototypeX29A: dann fehlt da ein applet
<PrototypeX29A> jaja, jetzt bin ich wieder selber schuld
<Frickelpit> PrototypeX29A: müsste das me-menu sein, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung hab, schau mal ob du das installiert hast
<PrototypeX29A> kanni cha uch enifach nen killall -9 unity machen?
<k1l> nein
<vohe> k1l: ja, habe ich gemacht. Ein  sudo mount -a läuft ohne fehlermeldung. ein ls /media/DATEN zeigt den inhalt des Laufwerkes. (allerdings alles in einer Farbe)
<vohe> k1l: der Dateimanagr zeigt unter /media kein Verzeichnis DATEN an.
<PrototypeX29A> vielleicht ist das hier ja kein unity, sondern nur ein furchtbar buntes gnome
<k1l> vohe: vlt musst du noch die rechte setzen, da das ja als sudo eingemounted wird
<k1l> PrototypeX29A: versuch mal mit alt+f2 gnome-session-save --kill --gui
<k1l> oder einfach im starter mal abmelden eingeben
<vohe> k1l: nein, das war es nicht. in der fstab stehen ja die Rechte drin (rw,users) es muß noch der Dateimanager aktualisiert werden. so, das habe ich
<merima> guten Abend.
<vohe> k1l: jetzt ist aber alles so wie am Anfang. Was habe ich anders gemacht? 
<k1l> vohe: den ordner angelegt
<merima> Kann mir jemand bei Ubuntu ONE helfen?
<vohe> k1l: Ausser, das ich den Ordner ge-unmountet, gelöscht wieder erstellt und gemountet habe ? ;-) Ist DAS der Weg?
<k1l> der nautilus trickst den ordner in media und nimmt ihn wieder weg. wenn die fstab lädt ist der ordner nicht mehr da
<k1l> ,wf? merima 
<shetlandpony> merima: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<merima> wenn ich Ubuntu ONE starte kommt unter Dienste: Der Wert konnte nicht abgerufen werden.(ValueError: cannot convert float NaN to integer).
<merima> Der Ladevorgang hört auch nicht auf, der lädt und lädt und lädt...
<sate> nabend
<k1l> merima: sieht hiernach aus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/886159
<merima> k1l : hmm, das heist dann?
<k1l> merima: das ist wohl erstmal nen bug ohne lösung. 
<sate> hat jemand zufällig lust und ahnung (geht darum, dass ich eingelegte CDs nicht ausführen kann) mir zu helfen?
<deem> ,frag? sate 
<shetlandpony> sate: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<k1l> merima: ich kann hier ubuntu one benutzen. aber mit deinen spärlichen angaben ist das erstmal alles
<merima> oh, das ist ja gut.. naja dann werd ich mal auf einen fix warten müssen. Danke trotzdem.
<sate> :-D ok, dann los
<merima> k1l,, na ich hab mich registriert und er sagte mit das ich noch ein paket wegen datenabgleich installieren muss.
<sate> ich wollt Anno1602 mal wieder spielen (unter ubuntu11.10), hab also wine1.2 installiert, mir ne ISO von der CD erstellt und wollte die einbinden, einbinden ging auch mittels mount, aber ich kann nichts ausführen. ok, dann halt CD einlegen, doch ich kann nichtmal von der CD selbst die setup.exe ausführen
<sate> ich hab den vermerk "read-only", was ja auch logisch ist, CDs kann ich nciht beschreiben, aber ich würd die ja zumindest gern ausführen
<merima> k1l: hab ich gemacht. Wenn ich jetzt auf irgendein Reiter in den ONE Einstellungen gehe lädt er ununterbrochen.
<SunTsu> sate: hast Du mal in der winedb geschaut zu dem Spiel?
<sate> jetzt wollt ich mal nen film einlegen und erhalte vom VLC Player dashier: Einlesen der Datei fehlgeschlagen: VLC konnte die Datei nicht lesen. 
<merima> k1l,: unter Dienste bringt er mir diese Meldung.
<jokrebel> sate: Da wirst Du die .exe noch ausführbar machen müssen.
<jokrebel> ,rechte? sate
<shetlandpony> sate, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sate> @jokrebel: ja, ausführbar machen wäre super, mit chmod gehts allerdings nciht. und immo kann ich nichtmal mehr filme abspielen, ich hol grad ne musik CD
<SunTsu> jokrebel: Eine Exe auf einer CD ausführbar machen? Mit ISO?
<SunTsu> Zudem lädt wine die ja, die wird nicht direkt ausgeführt
<sate> und noch was auffälliges: wenn ich die CD rausnehme würd ich eigentlich erwarten, dass ubuntu das selbst merkt (hat er zumindest unter 10.04 meiner erinnerung nach), allerdings muss ich die CDs selbst aushängen
<SunTsu> sate: hast Du mal in dmesg geschaut ob da Fehler kommen?
<sate> musik geht. @SunTsu: ich muss gestehen, ich bin nicht der schlauste nutzer, ich kenne nicht so viel. wenn ich dmesg in die konsole tippe erhalte ich schonmal nen langen log, den schau ich grad durch. hast du nen hinweis, auf was man evtl achten könnte?
<jokrebel> SunTsu: Also wenn ich unter Wine eine exe ausführen möchte, dann muss die ausführbar sein. Ist das bei Dir anders?
<SunTsu> sate: irgendwas mit error, read errors z.B.
<jokrebel> sate: Paste es einfach und gib uns den Link.
<jokrebel> ,paste? sate
<shetlandpony> sate: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/
<SunTsu> jokrebel: allerdings, ich habe WoW.exe gerade -x gesetzt und kann es trotzdem startn via "wine WoW.exe"
<jokrebel> SunTsu: OK, wieder was gelernt. Hab da nicht so viel Hintergrund, da ich um Windowssachen möglichst große Bögen mache.
<sate> http://pastie.org/3027295
<sate> sry, pastie hat gemeckert ich sei nen bot, nur weil ich kein JS mag...
<SunTsu> jokrebel: ist doch mit Scripts dasselbe. ./script braucht +x, sh ./script nicht
<sate> kleine frage zwischendurch: wohin werden eigentlich CDs/DVDs gemounted wenn ich sie einlege? wenn ich die AnnoCD einlege wird sie nach /media  gemounted, wenn ich ne musik CD einfüge find ich sie nicht in /media und nicht in /cdrom
<SunTsu> sate: Audio files sind ja auch kein Filesystem, werden also nicht gemountet. Da muss man dem Player das Device sagen, meistens /dev/cdrom als link
<jokrebel> sate: Audio-Cd =|= Daten-CD
<sate> achsoooo, ok, wieder was gelernt
<SunTsu> bzw. "audio daten", files war das falsche Wort
<jokrebel> sate: Die vielen I/O-Error sind nicht gut.
<sate> das denk ich mir auch, nur weiß ich leider nicht, wo die herkommen, bzw wie ich noch detailiertere daten herraushol
<SunTsu> sate: Entweder CD/DVD defekt oder das Laufwerk
<sate> eine kleine sache noch nebenbei für mich zur info: wird das laufwerk nicht eigentlich in der fstab mitgemounted?
<SunTsu> Wenn die bei mehren Medien kommen würde ich auf das Laufwerk tippen
<SunTsu> sate: Nein, das wäre ja Blödsinn, man weiß ja nicht ob ein Medium drin sein wird
<sate> naja, es funktioniert auf die art und weise keine CD/DVD, und andere dinge wie musikCDs liest es einwandfrei
<sate> achso, ok.
<SunTsu> sate: es könnte auch das Kabel sein, Audio wird über ein separates Kabel übertragen
<sate> hmm, wie finde ich das denn jetzt am besten raus? aber wart ma: dann müsste ich doch auch ne LiveCD nicht einlegen können, und die kann ich wiederrum einlegen, zumindest ging der reinstall vor 2 wochen super damit
<SunTsu> sate: Naja, verschiedene Medien testen, ob die alle IO errors ausgeben, am besten welche die bei anderen Leuten fehlerfrei laufen
<SunTsu> Eventuell mal ein Kabel leihen und testweise tauschen
<SunTsu> Und Dein Medium das Probleme macht versuchen in einem anderen Rechner oder bei wem anders lesen lassen und gucken obs da auch fehler gibt
<sate> in einem laptop ist das kabel austauschen bissel doof. das ist von innen sehr eng verbaut leider :-S aber ich start nu mal den anderen rechner
<SunTsu> sate: Da hast Du im Normalfall auch kein Kabel, meistens sind das ja Docking-Bays oder so
<sate> und wenn ich jetzt so überlege: ich hab vorhin das laufwerk auch noch in einer VM benutzt (um dort software zu installieren), hier lief es auch einwandfrei. ich werd die CDs aber nochmal durchtesten
<sate> ok, ich fasse nochmal zusammen (zur übersicht): mein standrechner kann die CD lesen, mein laptop (mit ubuntu) kann die CD nicht lesen (not marked as executable), meine VM kann die CD einwandfrei lesen (VM läuft auf dem laptop)
<querier> wo kann ich feature request abgeben ?
<LetoThe2nd> querier: am besten auf launchpad bei dem betreffenden paket, oder auf ubuntu braunstorm.
<LetoThe2nd> s/braunstorm/brainstorm/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: querier: am besten auf launchpad bei dem betreffenden paket, oder auf ubuntu brainstorm.
<querier> jut danke.
<sate> ma eben reboot
<sate_> wieder da - hat ncihts geändert atm. Wine ist deinstalliert, datenCDs sind immernoch nicht lesbar
<querier> alt + finde ich sollte nur die arbeitsflächen programme switchen :)
<querier> "atl + tab"
<jokrebel> querier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Brainstorm da steht, wie und wo Du das am besten plazierst.
<sate_> sind filmDVDs auch was besonderes? werden die auch nur über spezielle channels gesendet? oder gelten die als "datenDVD" ?
<querier> jokrebel: danke, bin habs schon gepostet.
<|Frodo|> guten abend! ich nutze die (k)ubuntu-live-DVD auf einem (ur-)altem laptop (256 MiB RAM) im textmodus. soweit erfolgreich. allerdings fiert das system wiederholt ein, sobald ich versuche, den "openssh-server" zu installiern! :-(
<|Frodo|> ich lade das *.deb-packet mittels "apt-get download" herunter (geht) und versuche anschließend, es mit "dpkg -i " zu installieren. dann friert das system ein. ("mc" hingegen kann ich auf diesem weg installiern)
<|Frodo|> wie kann ich das problem einkreisen?
<skynix> deem: ähm, ja stimmt. war mir nicht aufgefallen.
<k1l> nimm doch apt-get install openssh-server
<skynix> k1l: das ist ubuntu lucid  mit kernel  2.6.38 , etwas alter kernel ich weiß, bin nicht so oft an der kiste.  dieser fehler kommt schonmal nach dem booten , aber auch beim starten von dem wine game
<skynix> zu dem intel onboard...
<k1l> skynix: welche graka? welcher treiber? und wie installiert
<skynix> ..   00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device [8086:2562] (rev 01)
<skynix> Kernel driver in use: i915
<skynix> Kernel modules: intelfb, i915
<skynix> .. lsmod:   video                  19411  1 i915
<k1l> hmm. intel hat eigentlich nicht so die probleme gemacht. hätte jetzt eher auf ati getippt.
<|Frodo|> k1l: war mein erster versuch; dabei meldet apt-get leider "kein platz mehr auf laufwerk"! :-( ich nutze nur DVD und RAM-speicher, keine HDD. wegen der fehlermeldung hab ich halt den anderen einzelschritt-weg probiert.
<skynix> k1l: ubuntu installiert, ich habe selbst kein grafik modul nachträglich verändert
<k1l> |Frodo|: stimmt. sehr wenig ram hast du da
<skynix> k1l: es were schonmal gut, wenn diese funktion, das ubuntu seine grafik herunter dreht . wenn die schonmal ausgeschaltet were
<|Frodo|> k1l: ich hätte noch nen usb-stick, den ich anschließen könnte (laptop kann aber nicht von USB booten)
<|Frodo|> k1l: was mich wundert ist, daß ich "mc" recht problemlos mit der 2 stufen methode installieren kann, openssh aber nicht :-/
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: Was ist ne 2-Stufen-Methode?
<skynix> k1l: auf meinem pc   debian 6 / squeeze   , nvidia 285.03   ,  wine selbst kompiliert ver   1.3.34  .  läuft dieses game ohne irgend welche probleme
<k1l> skynix: je nach wine version laufen die auch unterschiedlich
<skynix> k1l: ich hatte auch schon von lucid das wine 1.3.26 getestet
<k1l> skynix: liegt wohl doch am intel chip: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grafik-schmiert-ab-warum/
<skynix> were gut wenn es irgend einen befehl oder einstell möglichkeit giebt , das ubuntu nicht mit niedrigen grafik einstellungen läuft.  und das auch so bleibt !
<skynix> k1l: aha, ok das sehe ich mir mal an
<skynix> k1l: damit setze ich mich mal auseinander, danke dir !!!
<k1l> skynix: http://www.glasen-hardt.de/?p=657   das ist das genannte ppa. kontrollier das nochmal oby passt
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: *.deb-packet zuerst mit "apt-get download" herunterladen; anschließend mit dpkg -i " installieren
<|Frodo|> k1l & all: gibt es ne möglichkeit, mit der live-DVD zu booten, aber anschließend alle (system-)dateiänderungen auf einen USB-stick zu speichern, anstatt alles nur im RAM zu behalten?
<k1l> |Frodo|: man könnte ne boot.cd machen, die dann ein system auf dem usb-stick weiterleitet. aber das wüsste ich jetzt so aus der kalten hose auch nicht
<deusex1983> hallo leute bin wieder mal zu doof habe Xubuntu 11.10 installiert und habe jetzt compiz nachinstalliert, weil ich mir dachte möchte ein paar nette effekte haben, sobald ich aber auf Compiz umstelle verliere ich die fensterleisten überall oben was kann ich tun?
<deusex1983> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz/Problembehebung
<deusex1983> das habe ich schon probiert gelang mir nicht auf mit neu laden des fenstermanagers nicht
<k1l> deusex1983: dir fehlt dann wohl der decorateur
<deusex1983> ok wie zB?
<k1l> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/compiz-installieren-in-xubuntu/  deusex1983 
<deusex1983> vielen dank
<TCr82_> ree
<captain> weiß jemand wie videochat unter jitsi funktioniert? muss man sich da beinem sip anbieter anmelden?
<jokrebel> captain: Wiki schon befragt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Jitsi
<k1l> captain: da es nicht in den quellen ist bitte hier nachfragen: http://jitsi.org/index.php/Main/HomePage
<deusex1983> nö wohl zu unstable da lasse ich die finger davon echt schade
<captain> ach so, wird hier nur supported was in den quellen istß
<k1l> captain: grundsätzlich ja. aber bei sachen die nicht so verbreitet sind bekommst du beim projekt selber eher/besser hilfe
<russell12> hi, ich habe einen Lenovo T420 mit Smartcard-Reader, und habe gnupg2, libccid und pcscd installiert. Die Karte wird von gpg2 aber nicht erkannt: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/521820/
<user_2> Hallo, wie kann ich von Linux auf einen Windows Ordner zugreifen?
<Fuchs> user_2: wenn auf einer Platte im/am selben Rechner: einfach das Dateisystem einbinden. Wenn entfernt: samba. 
<Fuchs> ,samba? user_2 
<shetlandpony> user_2, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,ntfs? user_2 
<shetlandpony> user_2, NTFS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NTFS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<user_2> das ist schon alles dabei
<user_2> das geht irgendwie aber nicht
<Fuchs> geht irgendwie aber nicht ist keine Fehlermeldung
<k1l> user_2: was genau geht nicht? 
<user_2> der doppel klick auf den windows rechner
<user_2> Unable to mount location
<user_2> Failed to retrieve share list from server
<Fuchs> user_2: in dem Fall waere es hilreich, das mal auf der Konsole zu probieren. Da kommen dann auch ggf. gescheitere Fehlermeldungen, wobei das fuer mich so klingt, als laege das Problem auf der Seite des Windowsrechners (firewall / Berechtigungen) 
<user_2> aber vom Linux mint rechner geht das...
<captain> kann mir einer nn sip anbieter empfehlen?
<user_2> Fuchs, an welchen Einstellungen kann das liegen?
<realburb> Hi, ich habe gerade über das terminal eine festplatte formatiert und mit parted eine partitionstabelle gpt erstellt, da es eine 2 TB Platte ist, habe ich parted mit der option -a optimal gestartet. Wenn ich nun Innerhalb von parted mkpart ext4 eingebe fragt er mich nach dem start und endpunkt, was muss ich da eingeben?
<Fuchs> user_2: bitte hol Dir eine gescheite Fehlermeldung (wie oben beschrieben), dann schauen wir
<Fuchs> ich schiesse ungerne ins Blaue
<Fuchs> realburb: Start kannst Du in der Regel den Defaultwert nehmen (ab da wo frei), bei Endpunkt erlaubt er eigentlich auch die Angabe in GB oder etwas anderem, womit Du arbeiten kannst
<Fuchs> realburb: wenn die Partition die ganze Platte ausfuellen soll, dann beides mal den Defaultwert
<user_2> Könntest du mir helfen bei der Konsole?
<realburb> Fuchs das soll sie, aber was ist der defaultwert?
<Fuchs> realburb: der sollte angezeigt werden, ansonsten ist parted etwas doof
<Fuchs> realburb: in dem Fall wuerde ich dann fdisk nehmen, das kann das naemlich
<Fuchs> da musst Du einfach nach dem Partitionieren noch mkfs.ext4 von Hand anschmeissen
<Fuchs> user_2: gerade nicht, sorry
<realburb> Fuchs im Moment sieht es so aus: http://pastebin.com/GxrJMXpk
<lolol^> Hey guys
<lolol^> Ähmm.. nabend Leute!
<lolol^> Ich hab n kleines Problem, System ist Ubuntu 11.10 (gnome3)
<lolol^> Meine Bilder, sprich jpg png gif werden bei Doppelklick nicht mehr geöffnet... 
<lolol^> Gibt es einen Dialog wie "Dateitypen" unter Windows? 
<realburb> Fuchs und das sagt fdisk: http://pastebin.com/98ihgqvy
<lolol^> Wo ich das Verhalten wieder hinbiegen kann?
<dadrc> lolol^, einfach in Nautilus Rechtsklick auf die Datei, Eigenschaften, da gibt's einen Tab dafür
<lolol^> Oder fehlt mir ein Paket?
<lolol^> Was ist denn Standard-Verhalten? Im Moment mache ich nen Rechtsklick und wähle "Öffnen mit->Shotwell" 
<dadrc> Eye of Gnome müsste das Teil heißen
<lolol^> Shotwell wurde AFAIK gekickt... Bei mir ist es noch drauf weil mein System seit 9.04 mitgewachsen ist o_0
<dadrc> Oder "Bildbetrachter", falls die Beschreibung genutzt wird.
<lolol^> wo kriegt man das? ist das ein extra paket?
<bibear> lolol^: wie dadrc gesagt hat, eog (eye of gnome)
<bibear> lolol^: müsste vorinstalliert sein
<lolol^> Bei mir steht: "Standardanwendung: Bildbetrachter"
<dadrc> Klingt eigentlich gut
<k1l> lolol^: die frage ist eher, was du da schon verändert hast. weil von sich aus passiert da ncihts
<lolol^> Aber es tut sich da nichts..
<dadrc> lolol^, guck mal, ob du "eog" ausführen kannst
<lolol^> Hmm... Wie gesagt, das System ist "gewachsen" 
<lolol^> Und ich bin Linux Anfänger... seit 9.04 halt
<dadrc> lolol^, Terminal auf, eog eingeben
<lolol^> Commandline eog: Cursor blinkt... Kein Fenster...
<lolol^> Also liegt es daran
<lolol^> Die Verknüpfungen der Dateitypen stimmen wohl... 
<lolol^> GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: Zeitüberschreitung wurde erreicht
<dadrc> Jo, dann hat dein eog irgendwie was abgekriegt.
<lolol^> kann ich das neuinstallieren... 
<dadrc> Klar.
<dadrc> Würd ich jetzt auch empfehlen.
<lolol^> welches paket? gibt es ein commando um  das paket einer "exe"-datei rauszufinden? ganz allgemein? das habe ich mich schon öfter gefragt
<elementz> tach allerseits. ich versuche die ganze zeit quicktime filme abzuspielen, zb von trailers.apple.com. medibuntu repo ist aktiviert, libquicktime2 ist aktiviert. trotzdem funktionieren quicktime movies weder in ff noch in chrome. 
<lolol^> sudo apt-get install eog --reinstall läuft... 
<elementz> jemand ne idee was das problem sein könnte?
<dadrc> lolol^, gibt's. apt-file search /pfad/zur/datei
<lolol^> danke, dadrc !! :)
<dadrc> apt-file musst du wahrscheinlich installieren.
<maredebianum> lolol^: und apt-file update...
<dadrc> Das beschwert sich schon, wenn es keine Daten hat ;)
<lolol^> also das war es nicht... werde es nochmal mit "apt-get purge eog" probieren
<dadrc> elementz, sicher, dass du auch ein passendes Browserplugin hast?
<jokrebel> lolol^: exe-Dateien haben/sind kein Paket sondern ausführbare Windowsdateien.
<lolol^> nee... lieber nicht... da will er mir ubuntu-desktop mit weghauen...
<lolol^> jokrebel, Deshalb die "Anführungsstriche"
<elementz> dadrc: gute frage, was nehm ich am besten? 
<lolol^> Dieses glib... Was ist das? Kann das ein Problem sein..
<jokrebel> lolol^: Dann hab ich die Anführungszeichen_nicht_ verstanden.
<lolol^> elementz, installier die vlc-mozilla... 
<maredebianum> ubuntu-desktop kann IMHO fehlen, ist ein Meta-Paket
<lolol^> das dient dann als wrapper IMHO
<elementz> dadrc: ich habe im moment mozilla-plugin-vlc installiert
<elementz> das scheints also nicht zu sein
<lolol^> dadrc, Hast noch ne Idee... Also eog hab ich neuinstalliert... Keine Besserung
<dadrc> elementz, guck mal hier: wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium
<dadrc> Weiter unten wird erklärt, wie man Quicktime zum Laufen kriegt.
<dadrc> lolol^, gute Frage. So ohne weiteres nicht.
<lolol^> Hmm ich frag mal in #ubuntu...
<jokrebel> lolol^: Die Fehlermeldung gegooglet brint als erstes diesen Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/880227
<bekks> Deine . Taste ist kaputt :)
<bekks> Moin erstmal.
<dadrc> lolol^, guck mal in der Datei ~/.xsession-errors, ob da vielleicht eine richtige Fehlermeldung aufgetaucht ist
<dadrc> lolol^, was der jokrebel da verlinkt hat, sieht sehr gut aus. Inklusive Link für Version ohne Fehler.
<elementz> dadrc: ah es geht. mozilla-plugin-vlc war der übeltäter
<lolol^> dadrc, Das hier hat's gebracht: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/880227 (Der Link legt nahe eine neue eog version zu installieren)
<lolol^> dadrc, klappt wunderbar!
<maredebianum> hat mal jemand einen Tipp für einen einfachen RSS-Generator, evtl. gibts da ja auch skripte o.ä. als Paket. Irgendwas, das aus strukturiertem Input gültiges Atom RSS XML macht...
<captain> weiß jemand ob ekiga zwischen linux und windows funktioniert?
<jokrebel> captain: Kein Ahnung, aber vielleicht hilft Dir ja das schon: http://maketecheasier.com/videoconference-linux-and-windows-with-ekiga/2009/08/05
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/yl96hd5 | How to Videoconference Linux and Windows with Ekiga
<jokrebel> captain: Oder auch: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/06/video-conference-between-linux-and-windows/   (Google machts möglich)
<pacy_> abend zusammen 
<captain> danke ich schau mal
<skynix> thx und n8
<jokrebel> gn8
<Tuncay> hallo. Ich habe 1 sprach (es ist jetzt teilweise in Englisch) und ein anderes großes problem, die gnome betreffen. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher (liegt einige tage zurück), aber ich glaube ich wollte gnome von hand updaten unter Ubuntu 10.04. Jetzt jedes mal wenn ich aus dem "Desktop" (Arbeitsfläche) starten möchte, verschwindet kurz das Panel und alle Icons auf der Arbeitsfläche und einige Programme beenden sich (zb wenn ich einen link
<Tuncay>  aus dem email programm starte, beendet sich das email programm). Ein nach installieren aus dem repository für Ubuntu 10.04 sagt mir das Gnome bereits installiert ist und nicht installiert werden kann. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<Tuncay> Die probleme habe ich einige tage danach bemerkt, weil ich wenig zeit hatte mich zu beschäftigen...
<kirsten> Haaalllo! kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, wie ich ein Java-Applet auf den gesamten Bildschirm bekomme?
<k1l> Tuncay: wie hast du das denn per hand geupdated?
<Tuncay> k1l ehrlich gesagt, ich weis nicht ob ich gnome geupdatet habe. Kann mich nicht erinnern. normalerweise speicher ich die Quelldateien und erzeugte binaries in einem Ordner. Da finde ich im zusammenhang damit gnome-doc-utils und glib zum beispiel.
<kirsten> also, ganz konkret geht es um disese schönen Bildchen: http://www.iap.uni-bonn.de/P2K/applets_EL.html
<Tuncay> k1l Ich weis nicht mehr genau wann das Problem exakt aufgetreten ist, da ich wie gesagt das mit der Zeit erst bemerkt habe.
<kirsten> und das mit dem Röntgenbild würde ich gerne auf den gesamten Bildschirm zaubern
<Tuncay> hallo da bin ich wieder. Ich habe den link aus diesem Channel gerade angeklickt und mein Chat Programm hat sich sofort beendet. !!!
<bekks> kirsten: as wird ohne den Quellcode des Applets nicht funktionieren.
<Tuncay> Das macht mich Wahnsinnig. Es ist sehr wichtig...
<kirsten> verdammt
<Tuncay> kann ich gnome irgendwie neu installieren? 
<kirsten> d.h. ich muss das Applett erst irgendwie runter laden und dann  den Quellcode bearbeiten und vermutlich immer auf meine Bildschirmauflösung einstellen. Was unschön ist, wenn man mal auf dem Laptop und dann auf dem Desktop PC arbeitet :(
<bekks> kirsten: Das Applet bekommst Du nicht als Quellcode, sondern nur als Binärcode. Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache.
<k1l> Tuncay: hast du denn ppa oder andere fremdquellen hinzugefügt? hast du da nen .deb installiert, hast du was kompiliert? 
<k1l> Tuncay: hast du die anleitung noch, die du benutzt hast?
<Tuncay> k1l Ich kann mich nicht erinnern Gnome selbst installiert zu haben. 
<kirsten> das ist ja doof
<k1l> Tuncay: du sagst doch grade, du wolltest gnome updaten und danach ist das system beschädigt
<kirsten> d.h., ich könnte so ein Applet auch gar nicht in meine Impress-Präsentation einbinden?
<Tuncay> k1l Nein das war eine Fehlinformation meinerseits. Tut mir leid. ich liste kurz die von mir zuletzt installierten Programme auf (das heißt auch kompilierten):
<bekks> kirsten: Das kannst Du machen - aber abgesehen davon, dass es nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun hat, ist das auch noch, gelinde gesagt, grauenvoll in einer Präsentation.
<Tuncay> ufraw, gstreamer, glib, gnome-doc-utils, gtkpod, libxml2, Osmose ... müssten die zuletzt sein. Ich habe bei einigen Programmen die gefehlten libs gleich aus dem angebotenen repository nach installiert.
<kirsten> naja, ich mach das doch alles unter Ubuntu. 
<Tuncay> Und die einzige Anleitung bei diesen war es nur configure, make, sudo make install zu machen.
<Fuchs> m(
<k1l> Tuncay: warum kompilierst du die denn selber und nutzt nicht die aus den quellen?
<Tuncay> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit der "Reparatur-Installation" von Gnome?
<bekks> kirsten: Deswegen wird aber nicht automatisch alles zu einem Ubuntu-Problem ;)
<bekks> kirsten: Wie dem auch sei - so einfach wie Du das vorhattest ist das alles nicht.
<k1l> Tuncay: zeig mal dmesg und .xsession-errors in nem nopaste bitte.
<Tuncay> k1l, weil die aus den Quellen veraltet sind und für Ubuntu 10.04 keine neueren angeboten wurden. Ich dachte mir das es keine Probleme geben würde, wenn ich das kompiliere. 
<kirsten> ja, leider :(
<Tuncay> k1l... also ich brauch auch da ein wenig Hilfe. dmesg füllt soviele zeilen, das es "oben abgeschnitten" wurde. Soll ich einfach den Rest zeigen oder ist alles wichtig? Und wo liegt xsession-errors?
<k1l> Tuncay: installier die "pastebinit"
<Tuncay> ok ich schau mir das an.
<Tuncay> k1l, falls ich ausgeloggt werde, ich komme sofort wieder online. Könnte halt wegen diesem Problem hier so sein.
<k1l> Tuncay: dann machst du: "dmesg | pastebinit" und "pastebinit .xsession-errors"
<Tuncay> ok das mache ich. 
<Tuncay> k1l, soll ich es öffentlich posten (den Link)? Oder privat. Ich weis nicht ob es sensible Daten enthält.
<k1l> enthält keine sensibelen daten
<Tuncay> ok danke: http://pastebin.com/3t19Xks9
<Tuncay> http://pastebin.com/kZfBPPBh
<Tuncay> Nettes Tool.
<dadrc> Das war dann wohl das falsche X
<Tuncay> ich vergas das Problem und ... klick > off
<WiseMonk> Guten Abend alle zusammen :)
<WiseMonk> Wise Monk ist wieder da :D
<Tuncay> Guten Abend. Hoffentlich kann dir geholfen werden.
<Tuncay> Und das ist nicht negativ gemeint. :p
<WiseMonk> ja, ich hab ubuntu 11.10 instaliert, und finde die optionen nicht, wo man einstellen kann, dass sich dateien mit einem klick öffnen anstatt 2
<Tuncay> Hmm, kann da nicht direkt helfen.
<WiseMonk> und, dass  das X und - und minimize rechts sind anstatt links
<WiseMonk> gibts hier nichts sowas wie ordner optionen?
<Tuncay> ist dein erstes?
<WiseMonk> nein, aber in der vorrigen versions konnte man das leichter einstellen, hier find ich das nicht
<Frickelpit> WiseMonk: ersteres in den einstellungen von nautilus
<Tuncay> Oben im Menü: System > Einstellungen > Aussehen oder so (ich hab das Problem das sich bei mir alles verenglischt hat)
<WiseMonk> nein, ich hab kein system, ich hab die neuste desktop version
<Tuncay> achso stimmt ja... hab noch Ubuntu 10.04 mit Gnome 2
<Tuncay> test
<k1l> Tuncay: also ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wie man das system wieder herrichten könnte. 
<Tuncay> k1l hast du eine Ahnung was passiert sein kann?
<WiseMonk> nein, ich meinte ich hab den button "system" nicht auf dem desktop
<k1l> vlt mit sowas wie apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop. aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das klappt
<Tuncay> Wenn ich zum Beispiel aus F-Spot ein Foto in Gimp zum bearbeiten öffne, dann schließt sich F-Spot automatisch. Oder wenn ich in diesem Chat ein Link öffne, schließt sich dieses Programm. oder wenn ich vom Desktop Icon klicke... schließen sich Nautilus und Gnome startet neu (anscheinend). 
<k1l> Tuncay: ja von deinen selbst kompiliertem kram passt ne menge nicht. dein system segfaultet, weil die libs und rechte nicht passen
<WiseMonk> gibts im terminal ne möglichkeit die optionen zu ändern?
<Tuncay> k1l war es denn ein fataler Fehler mit sudo jedes mal zu installieren?
<k1l> Tuncay: wenn du die neuste software so dringend brauchst solltest du ppas benutzen, die vorbereitet sind oder am besten sofort die aktuellste ubuntu version
<k1l> Tuncay: dein rumkompilieren war wohl ausschlaggebend
<k1l> WiseMonk: welche option?
<WiseMonk> sowas wie ordneroptionen, open with single click, und die 3 zeichen von fenstern nach rechts, weil die gerade links sind
<Tuncay> k1l hmm ich nahm an, da es sich nicht um System wichtige Programme handelt, würden sie nichts weiter beschädigen... Dann hätte ich eine weitere Frage: Wenn ich nun Ubuntu neu installieren möchte, was ist mit meinen Daten? Die sind doch für dieses Account und von außen nicht sichtbar. Wenn ich jetzt neu installiere, dann kann ich auf meine Daten doch nicht mehr greifen, oder?
<k1l> Tuncay: wenn du neu installierst sind die daten weg. deswegen erst backup anlegen
<k1l> und bei deinem system würde ich einfach die wichitgen daten wie musik, bilder etc auf ne externe platte packen und dann neu installieren. die ganzen einstellungen der programme würde ich nicht mitnehmen
<Tuncay> k1l Ich überlege mir ein neues Setup.
<Tuncay> Ich wollte eigentlich ein neu installieren vermeiden, da Soundkarte(n) und einige Software und andere Hardware Probleme machten...
<Tuncay> ... die ich gelöst hatte.
<Tuncay> k1l Danke das du dir die Zeit genommen hast und das angeschaut hast. 
<k1l> ja, dann mal viel erfolg
<k1l> WiseMonk: was ist denn mit dem alten einzeiler für gconf, klappt der nicht mehr?
<k1l> WiseMonk: und das mit dem einklick wurde doch oben schon beantwortet.
<Tuncay> k1l Eine frage habe ich noch... :D 
<Tuncay> k1l Ich habe zur Zeit fast alles auf einer Platte. Nur einiges habe ich auf zwei Festplatten die ich eingemountet habe. Ich würde diese Installation für den Notfall erst einmal behalten wollen, für den Fall der Fälle. Meine Frage ist, wenn ich auf einer anderen Platte neu installiert habe, kann ich dann auf alle vorigen Platten zugreifen? Nicht das diese dann verschlüsselt sind und nur noch mit altem Account greifbar sind.
<k1l> sind die denn verschlüsselt?
<Tuncay> Ehrlich gesagt, ich weis es nicht mehr. Wie stelle ich das fest?
<k1l> verschlüsselung ist überhaupt nicht meine baustelle. 
<Tuncay> Ich hatte deswegen schon einmal Problem. Aber ich weis nicht ob ich daraus gelernt habe. 
<bekks> Wenn du sie nicht verschlüsselt hast, sind sie nicht verschlüsselt.
<Tuncay> Naja, solange ich diese Installation so belasse, kann ja gar nichts schief gehen, oder?
<Tuncay> bekks, danke, also Standardmäßig sind sie dsa nicht. Ich weis nur nicht ob ich das vor 2 Jahren mal verschlüsselt hatte...
<k1l> nein. du brauchst ja schon die passphrase etc um es auf dem anderen zu entschlüsseln
<k1l> Tuncay: und wenn du keine backups hast ist es eh höchste zeit
<Tuncay> ja...
<Tuncay> oh man ich hätte statt dem Objektiv doch lieber in Festplatte investieren sollen... 
<Tuncay> Danke, ich werde mich jetzt schon zurecht finden. Wollte mich nur vergewissern, das es nicht trivial zu beheben ist.
<kirsten> hallo ich bin es noch ,mal und jetzt habe ich ein Ubuntu Problem: also ich habe eine Datei, die habe ich ausführbar gemacht, indem ich bei den Eigenschaften ein Häckchen gesetzt habe. Wenn ich die datei jetzt ausführen will bekomme ich die Meldung Java Applet Physik/ph14_jar/Auftrieb.class' is not marked as executable. Weiß hier jemand, was ich noch tuen muss?
<WiseMonk> ich finde die nautilus optionen auch nicht
<WiseMonk> und gconf command not found
<Fuchs> gconf-editor 
<Fuchs> und das mit der Fensterleiste findet man mit 2 Minuten Google
<k1l> WiseMonk: die nautilus option habe ich eben getestet. die gibt es in 11.10
<k1l> und zum rest:
<Fuchs> apps > metacity > general  << das in gconf-editor
<k1l> ,fensterknoepfe? WiseMonk 
<shetlandpony> WiseMonk: Um die Fensterknoepfe wieder nach rechts zu "verschieben", gebe man folgendes in Google ein um tausende von Ergebnissen zu bekommen: "ubuntu lucid fenster knoepfe rechts"
<bekks> kirsten: Wie willst Du sie denn ausführen?
<k1l> bzw mittlerweile oneiric anstatt lucid
<kirsten> ich will sie mit einem Programm ausführen
<k1l> kirsten: dann musst du sie mit dem porgramm starten. nicht nur die datei
<bekks> kirsten: Mit welchem?
<kirsten> mit OpenJDK Java 6
<kirsten> oder kennt ihr ein besseres Programm?
<WiseMonk> ok, danke
<Fuchs> kirsten: das willst Du so oder so in einer Konsole tun
<k1l> kirsten: die frage ist eher, wie das gedacht ist deine datei zu öffnen sie auszuführen :)
<WiseMonk> ich muss jetzt eben neustarten um meine updates zu aktivieren
<Fuchs> kirsten: vor allem haettest Du das .jar ggf. nicht entpacken sollen
<WiseMonk> danach probiere ichs
<kirsten> ähm, also, wenn es geht dann verzichte ich ganz gerne auf die Konsole
<WiseMonk> cya
<Tuncay> ich werde jetzt mich damit mal näher befassen, gute nacht allen und viele Danke.
<Fuchs> kirsten: woher hast Du die .jar Datei und bist Du sicher, dass Du sie entpacken sollst? 
<kirsten> ja, vertrauenswürdig
<Fuchs> kirsten: und eigentlich moechtest Du da nicht auf die Konsole verzichten, da die gute Chance besteht, dass das Java Programm da keine GUI mitbringt
<Fuchs> kirsten: das beantwortet meine Frage zum Entpacken nicht. .jar Dateien kann man naemlich als ganzes ausfuehren, ggf. war das gewollt
<Fuchs> ggf. auch nicht, deswegen muesste ich wissen, ob Du da eine Anleitung bekommen hast
<kirsten> nein, habe keine Anleitung
<Fuchs> woher hast Du die Datei dann? 
<kirsten> also von hier: http://www.walter-fendt.de/ph14d/hwph14d.htm
<Fuchs> weil ggf. solltest Du die  mit   java -jar /pfad/zur/Datei.jar   ausfuehren
<Fuchs> kirsten: das liest sich fuer mich so, als seien das Applets 
<Fuchs> kirsten: in dem Fall sollte man die dazugehoerige html Seite in einem Browser aufrufen
<kirsten> das ist nur doof, wennman dann offline ist :-(
<kirsten> wenn ich  java -jar /pfad/zur/Datei.jar   eingebe bekomme ich die Meldung  Unable to access jarfile 
<sdx23> da ist doch eine Anleitung. Die sagt nur, man soll das zip entpacken und dann ist's einsatzbereit.
<k1l> du musst /pfad/zur/datei.jar schon anpassen
<kirsten> klar, hab ich auch gemacht
<sdx23> ja, und dann gehst du in das Verzeichnis ph14d, dort ist eine index.html, die kann man mit einem Browser öffnen und alles ist wie auf der Webseite.
<kirsten> ah, ok, das hört sich gut an
<kirsten> und funktioniert super
<kirsten> danke!
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-17
<bullgard4> computer-janitor-gtk: "Fehler beim Aufräumen des Systems. Das Aufräumen des Systems konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden. Stellen Sie sicher, daß keine andere Paketverwaltung, wie Synaptic oder die Aktualisierungsverwaltung, läuft." '~$ lsof -c synaptic' erzeugt keine Ausgabe. '~$ lsof -c update-manager' erzeugt keine Ausgabe.  --  Wie fortfahren?
<dreamon_> bullgard4, Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch neulich. Da zeigt er das aktualisieren eines Hardwaretreibers an. Das blockierte synaptic. (vielleicht das?)
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Hm. '~$ lsof -c update-manager' erzeugt keine Ausgabe. Das zeigt ja an, daß gerade kein Hardwaretreiber aktualisiert wird.
<dreamon_> bullgard4, Hier reichte die Anzeige im Tray, das alles blockiert war.
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Deinen Fall kann ich mir vorstellen. Aber hier läuft nichts weiter außer noch zwei Terminalprogrammen.
<dreamon_> bullgard4, War nur ne Idee.
<bullgard4> Klar. Danke!
<bekks> ps -aux prüfen, ob Dinge wie apt, apt-get, dpkg laufen.
<bekks> synaptic ist nur ein Frontend für die Paketverwaltung.
<nahab_> hi, hab itunes mit wine installiert, wenn ich es öffne wird der halbe Bildschirm schwarz, wie kommt sowas und was kann ich dagegen tun?
<jokrebel> hi
<SirDidi> moin
<SirDidi> ich nutz ubuntu 2D also vermutlich unity leider habe ich nur ein workspace, wie kann ich das ändern?
<SirDidi> mit ccsm konnte ich zwar 4 einstellen aber es ist nichts passiert
<jokrebel> Wenn Du Unit<y hast, hast Du normal links in der Starterleiste auch ein Symbol (dunkelgraues Quadrat mit Kreuz drin) wo Du da umschalten kannst.
<nahab> hi, nach meinem apdate geht mein software center nicht mehr ...also es lässt sich nicht mehr starten, was kann ich tun?
<bekks> Nach welchem Update?
<ppq> nahab: hast du vielleicht eine "bitte rechner neu starten" o.ä. meldung übersehen? bei manchen updates kann das nötig sein
<nahab> öhm ... das von heute... keine ahnung welche nummer die hat
<nahab> ppq, nee, kann mich nicht erinnern, das ne meldung kam
<nahab> bekks, , öhm ... das von heute... keine ahnung welche nummer die hat
<nahab> also fakt ist software center lässt sich nicht öffnen kann man das irgendwie z.B wieder deistallieren und neu installieren?
<dustin_> Guten Morgen, ich habe mir virtualbox-ose installiert und wenn ich jetzt eine iso einhängen will, dann friert mein komplettes Ubuntu ein, wie kann ich herausfinden woran es liegt?
<dustin_> nahab, vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/9-10-software-center-startet-nicht/#post-3446062
<shetlandpony> dustin_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/7rztb75 |        Software-Center startet nicht! › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<SirDidi> ich nutz ubuntu 2D also vermutlich unity leider habe ich nur ein workspace, wie kann ich das ändern? mit ccsm kann man es ändern aber nichts passiert
<jokrebel> SirDidi: Hast Du meine Zeile von 10:36 erhalten?
<SirDidi> jokrebel, oh hatte ich ganz übersehen...
<SirDidi> jokrebel, ja das hab ich, aber da passiert nichts... bei doppelklick fährt er auch raus, aber er zeigt nur einen desktop an
<jokrebel> me muss aber jetzt mal schnell weg.
<jokrebel> SirDidi: Einfachklick - dann siehst Du 4 - und dann einen anderen mit doppelklick auswählen.
<nahab> dustin_,  schade, die seite hat auch nichts gebracht
<SirDidi> jokrebel, ne ja gerade nicht
<SirDidi> ist nur einer^^
<dustin_> nahab, schade
<steffen> hi
<steffen> Ich möchte rvm im Benutzerverzeichnis ohne sudo per Script installieren, das Script beschwert sich aber, dass es keine Berechtigung auf /usr/local/... hat
<steffen> Hat jemand einen Hinweis?
<apollo13> --prefix bei configure verwenden, wenn das nicht geht ist das installsckript broken
<steffen> das ist das script was man per curl holt: bash < <(curl -s https://rvm.beginrescueend.com/install/rvm )
<steffen> für die Ruby Installation
<apollo13> dafür gibt es apt-get 
<steffen> @apollo13: normalerweise schon, aber ruby hat seine eigenen Paketmanager und zum entwickeln reichen die apt Pakete nicht, den Fehler hab ich gefunden, ich hätte das alte apt installierte Paket purgen und nicht nur removen sollen, Danke!
<jokrebel> SirDidi: Ich glaub ich hab hier nicht die 2D-Unity sondern die 3D-Unity-Oberfläche, probier doch mal die 3D.
<SirDidi> jokrebel, wenn ich die auswähle passiert bei mir genau nichts^^
<Tuncay> Hallo an alle. Ich habe mich entschieden Ubuntu neu zu installieren. Möchte aber die aktuelle Systemplatte mit 640 GB auf eine 500 GB sichern. Wäre genug Speicherplatz vorhanden, hätte ich es einfach geklont. Aber wie gehe ich jetzt am besten ran? Es sind tatsächlich nur um die 300 GB die in Nutzung sind und der Rest ist frei.
<SirDidi> habe den hintergrund vom login screen und nichts passiert
<jokrebel> SirDidi: "genau nichts^^" bedeutet? Da kann ich mir nämlich "genau nichts^^" drunter vorstellen.
<SirDidi> jokrebel, ^^ naja ich hab nur den hintergrund vom login screen sonst ist da nichts
<SirDidi> jokrebel, hab dann immer in ne tty gewechselt und neugestartet
<jokrebel> Tuncay: Entweder halt dann normal sichern (kopieren, brennen, rsyncen…) oder die alte Partition vorher verkeinern, damit ein Abbild möglich wird.
<jokrebel> +l
<jokrebel> SirDidi: soll heißen es startet nur 2D komplett und 3D bleibt der Loginscreen? Wie lange gewartet? Versuch über die Logs rauszufinden was los ist. Oder ist der Rechner/Grafikkarte/Monitor so alt, dass das nicht gehen kann?
<Tuncay> jokrebel: Für mein Vorhaben hört sich das Verkleinern interessant an. Kannst du mir bitte ein Link geben, damit ich mich näher informieren kann?
<Tuncay> Ich suche mir lieber selbst heraus, danke für den Hinweis. Dachte Verkleinern würde nicht funktionieren. Ist es denn nicht gefährlich?
<apollo13> Tuncay: bis zu einem gewissen grad schon ja
<jokrebel> Tuncay: Ich nehm da meist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gparted . Hatte ich nie Probleme. Trotzdem sei angeraten vorher noch anderweitig Backups der wichtigen Sachen anzulegen.
<SirDidi> jokrebel, ist aufm thinkpad X121e also eher nicht so alt... der loginscreen ansich verschwindet nur der hintergrind bleibt
<SirDidi> jokrebel, hab 10min gewartet
<Tuncay> jokrebel, das sollte eigentlich das Backup selbst darstellen, bevor ich halt eine neue Installation starte.
<SirDidi> jokrebel, in die logins hab ich bissher nicht geguckt
<Tuncay> Weil die 500er ist langsamer als die 640er... Was ist da zu empfehlen, wenn man kein Geld für eine neue Festplatte hat?
<Tuncay> afk sorry (lese mir aber gleich durch wenn jemand antwortet)
<jokrebel> Tuncay: Wenn aber bei der Partitionsverkeinerung was schief geht stehst Du _ohne_alles_ da. Das sollte Dir klar sein.
<SirDidi> jokrebel, aber ich werd dann mal in die logs gucken
<SirDidi> jokrebel, danke trotzdem 
<jokrebel> SirDidi: Dann schau doch mal in /var/log nach den xlogs und im /home/user/ nach .xsession-errors
<jokrebel> grr
<Tuncay> wieder da
<Tuncay> jokrebel: Ja. Habe durch meine Fehler mit Windows gelernt, zumindest teilweise. Somit kommt eine Verkleinerung nicht in Frage. Ich denke, in meinem Fall werde ich die leere, kleinere, langsamere Platte zum installieren nutzen und später durch eine schnellere mit Klonen ersetzen. 
<Tuncay> Danke jokrebel, werde mich dann mal an die Arbeit machen. Viel Spaß denn noch... ;) :)
<Hodes_> hey leute, ist es möglich ubuntu von einem usb zu starten und auf einem mac zu installieren. leider geht daran nicht mehr das laufwerk und ins system komm ich auch nicht mehr, daher kann ich refi nciht einfach installierne. kann mir jmd h
<Hodes_> helfen?
<zxz> Hallo, wie bekomme ich das neue  mediathekview in mein Oneiric?
<zxz> https://launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/build-multimedia
<zxz> das ppa von Daniel Baumann gibt es noch nicht
<zxz> gibt einnen spezielle multmedia irc channel?
<Hodes_> jdm eine ide??
<Hodes_> idee?
<themaster> Hi
<bekks> Hodes_: Was geht nicht mehr in welches Laufwerk und warum kommst Du nicht mehr ins System?
<zxz> Hodes_, das sollte wohl funktionieren
<jokrebel> zxz: Im Wiki schon gestöbert? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multimedia
<zxz> Hodes_, wenn Du von USB booten kannst
<zxz> jokrebel, ja habe ich, das ist nicht aktuell
<zxz> jokrebel, und Daniel Baumann, den finde ich leider nicht
<zxz> jokrebel, dnjl ist seine Kennug auf freenode
<zxz> wo kann ich die Mailadresse von Danile Baumann aka dnjl finden?
<themaster> Ich hätte da ein problem : Hin und wieder wen ich den pc abschalte und wieder anschalte sind alle icons vom desktop ganz rechts aufeinander gestapelt , sodass ich sie dann erst immer wieder auseinander ziehen muss. Was kann das sein ? 
<zxz> https://launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/build-multimedia
<Hodes_> zxz: nein das osx hat auch weg, da kommt nur ein ordner mit nem fragezeichen. das laufwerk is wie gesagt defekt
<Hodes_> bekks: das osx is zerschossen
<zxz> Hodes_, das verstehe ist nicht
<zxz> Hodes_, ist der USB stick ok?
<zxz> Hodes_, kannst Du davon booten?
<Hodes_> zxz: jap der is ok, aber ich hatte schon gelesen das es nicht so einfach ist, ubuntu von usb zu startne unter mac?!
<zxz> Hodes_, ich habe keinen Mac
<bekks> Hodes_: Ja, und was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun? :)
<zxz> Hodes_, http://www.apfeltalk.de/forum/tut-ubuntu-live-t144587.html
<Hodes_> bekks: ich möchte ubuntu booten, weil ich gerade keib mac zur verfügung habe, die befindet sich nämlich im defekten laufwerk xD ...  is nicht meins, btw
<zxz> Hodes_, das scheint doch eine Lösung zu sein
<jokrebel> zxz: Wenn das PPA für das kommende Ubuntu ist wird das nicht klappen in oneiric reinzubringen.
<Hodes_> zxz: die lösung is aber für cds
<zxz> ho
<zxz> test
<zxz> jokrebel, es sollte das doch auch für Oneirc geben, da ist jetzt version 2.4 von Mediathekview
<zxz> jokrebel, nutzt Du mediathekview?
<zxz> jokrebel, http://zdfmediathk.sourceforge.net/
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> zxz: Nein, tue ich nicht. Und Enter ist kein Satzzeichen.
<zxz> jokrebel, wie meinst Du das? mit dem Satzzeichen?
<zxz> jokrebel, gibt es einen speziellen medibunti channel?
<jokrebel> zxz: Dass Du auch Punkte verwenden und danach dann weiterschreiben kannst/sollst. Wie dieser Satz zum Beispiel. (Anstelle von: innerhalb wenigen Minuten ständig Mehrzeilg zu schreiben) 
<zxz> jokrebel, ich bin neu im irc und planlos
<zxz> bis dann, cu
<jokrebel> zxz: Deshalb versuche ich es ja möglichst schonend Dir beizubringen ;-)
<kleinerdrache> hallo
<kleinerdrache> ich habe jetzt ein htc android handy.  kann ich das auf linux backupen?
<kleinerdrache>  reicht es mit rsync einfach das verzeichnis zu backupen wenn man das handy als usb platte mountet?
<kleinerdrache>  oder gibts dafür software wie itunes bei iphone? (hatte itunes via virtualbox bei meinem iphone am laufen, iphone hab ich nicht mehr)
<kleinerdrache>  kann das android handy so weit kaupt gehen, dass es nicht mehr als usb platte mountbar ist, was würde man dann machen?
<SunTsu> kleinerdrache: usb mass storage mounten, Zeugs kopieren. Wobei das nicht den Speicher und die Daten im Mobile selbst backupt, dafür brauchst Du sowas wie Titan Backup. Aber was das alles mit Ubuntu ansich zu tun hat bleibt mir schleierhaft
<kleinerdrache> SunTsu, naja, ich dachte ubuntu liefert da was gutes mit. 
<kleinerdrache> ich sehe jetzt das ubuntu one für android verfügbar ist.
<kleinerdrache> kann banshee mit android zusammenarbeiten?
<watschu> hallo allerseits
<watschu> weiß jemand von euch, ob ubuntu eine vernünftige synchronisationslösung anbietet?
<SunTsu> kleinerdrache: Wie sollte ubuntu etwas mitliefern daß auf den Speicher eines mobiles zugreift? Gut, kannst Du via dem android developer krams, aber das musst Du separat installieren
<SunTsu> watschu: Was willst Du synchronisieren, und was ist vernünftig für Dich?
<watschu> (also synchronisation z.b. von ordnern auf usb-stick und festplatte, aber auch zwischen ubuntu-server, 10.04, 32 bit und ubuntu-desktop,11.10, 64 bit 
<SunTsu> watschu: gibts verschiedenstes, je nachdem was Du willst. UbuntuOne macht sowas via "Cloud", Du kannst rsync nehmen, git-annex, da gibts tausende Sachen, je nachdem was Du konkret brauchst
<watschu> ok, wird rsync aktuell gehalten?
<SunTsu> sicher
<bekks> Eignet sich rsync überhaupt für dasa, was Du möchtest?
<SunTsu> DAS ist die Frage
<bekks> Und warum ist es wichtig, dass rsync aktuell gehalten wird?
<watschu> ich hatte zuvor unison benutzt, war auch sehr zufrieden damit
<bekks> In einem Ubunturelease wirst Du sowieso keine neue Majorversion davon bekommen, sollte es sie jemals geben.
<bekks> Dann benutz unison doch weiter?
<watschu> nun wird das nichtmehr aktualisiert
<watschu> ja jetzt das problem
<SunTsu> Unison ist ja ansich nur ein rsync-Frontend
<watschu> mein 32-bit server hat eine aktuellere version als mein 64 bit desktop
<bekks> SunTsu: Ist es nicht.
<watschu> und ich bin seit ca 3 stunden dabei beide systeme wieder auf die selbe version zu bringen
<SunTsu> bekks: Nicht? Dann hat es sich stark verändert, es war es zumindest mal
<bekks> watschu: "Nun"? Das wird schon seit 2009 nicht mehr weiterentwickelt.
<watschu> doch, da ich per ppa auf die inoffizielle 2.4x upgraden wollte
<watschu> die aber nur für 32 bit verfügbar ist
<bekks> Ja, dann kompilier Dir die Version eben.
<watschu> hab ich versucht, hat nicht hingehauen
<bekks> Zumal die Versionen auch ziemlich egal sind. :)
<watschu> warum auch immer
<watschu> leider nicht
<watschu> kommt immer ein fehler, dass unison version 2.32 expected ist aber 2.4x kommt
<bekks> Und warum genau kannst du die 32Bit Version nicht auf dem 64Bit Rechner betreiben?
<watschu> keine ahnung
<watschu> es klappt nicht
<bekks> Siehst Du. Das funktioniert nämlich einwandfrei.
<bekks> "Es klappt nicht" ist keine brauchbare Meldung.
<watschu> ich kann leider keine qualifiziertere meldung bringen
<watschu> aber da ich das nicht kann will ich auch gerne auf eine "standart-lösung"
<watschu> kommen
<bekks> Uns würde ja die exakte Meldung reichen, die auf deinem Bildschrim steht, statt des "es klappt nicht".
<bekks> Standar_d_.
<SunTsu> watschu: Wie genau willst Du denn stehen?
<bekks> watschu: Kannst Du mal von beiden Rechnern ein lsb_release -a und ein uname -a nopasten?
<bekks> ,nopaste? watschu 
<shetlandpony> watschu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<watschu> ok, kleinen moment
<bekks> Und 10s google haben mir zB ein 64Bit PPA mit unison für lucid geliefert. :P
<watschu> der desktop
<watschu> http://pastie.org/3031090
<watschu> http://pastie.org/3031092
<watschu> der server
<watschu> der desktop 64-bit ist oneiric
<watschu> der server 32-bit ist lucid
<watschu> unison version 2.27.57 funktioniert nicht, es kommt keine fehlermeldung, sondern nur die "info", dass versucht wird zum server zu verbinden, diese info geht nicht von alleine weg, es passiert nichts weiter, auch nach 30 min warten nicht 
<watschu> der zu synchronisierende ordner ist ca 3 kb groß
<watschu> (testordner)
<bekks> Dann nimm eine andere Version. Es gibt wirklich genügend PPA dafür :)
<watschu> http://pastie.org/3031114
<watschu> das ist übrigens die fehlermeldung
<bekks> Alles was Du nun tun musst, ist ein PPA zu finden, dass dir für 10.04 die Version 2.32 in 32Bit liefert. Das ist schon alles. :)
<watschu> unter
<watschu> https://launchpad.net/~groetschel/+archive/ppa/+build/1697664
<watschu> ist eine 2.40.16 für 64-bit lucid
<bekks> Vergiss die 2.40.16
<watschu> 1. wie kann ich das ppa einbinden?
<watschu> ok
<bekks> Lies was ich gerade geschrieben habe.
<bekks> "ubuntu lucid unison 2.32"
<watschu> ok, z.b. hier
<watschu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unison
<watschu> aber wie kann ich dieses ppa zu meinen paketquellen hinzufügen?
<watschu> entschuldigung, falls das eine dumme frage sein sollte, aber ich habe damit fast noch keine erfahrungen
<bekks> ,ppa? watschu 
<shetlandpony> watschu: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<bekks> hmm. da gabs doch mal eine erklärung zu...
<watschu> also ich weiß, dass ich mit "add-apt-repository ppa:" und dann das ppa, selbiges in die paketquellen aufnehmen kann
<bekks>   Wie Da auf der Seite zu lesen ist - und auch schon in der URL - ist das gar kein PPA, sondern nur das source-Paket.
<bekks> Such Dir ein PPA...
<watschu> was ist hiermit
<watschu> https://launchpad.net/~martoss/+archive/ppa/+build/1961075
<watschu> alter machst du das ehrenamtlich oder bekommst du geld für den support?
<jokrebel> watschu: Hast Du denn Lucid? Und nein - hier kann man kein Geld verdienen.
<watschu> ich hab lucid auf nem 32-bit server auf den ich gerne unison 2.32 installieren würde, da ich sonnst nicht mit meinem oneiric 64-bit desktop synchronisieren kann
<watschu> und ich such seit jetzt ca 4 stunden nach ner lösung 
<watschu> bekks orakelt mir leider immernur halbantworten zu
<watschu> seit nem ppa suche ich jetzt ca 30 minuten
<Lufti_oO> hi ;)
<Lufti_oO> ich bin im recovery mode von 11.10. Hab alles nochmal gemountet und bin in root console mit networking. Trotz angeschlossenem kabel bekomme ich kein internet
<Lufti_oO> habt ihr eine idee?
<Lufti_oO> ifconfig -a zeigt mir eth0 und lo. Bei eth0 steht keine IP und ein ping auf den router oder sonstjemanden im netzwerk gibt mir immer ein "unkown host"
<Lufti_oO> proxy oder sowas gibts bei mir nicht.
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] '~$ computer-janitor-gtk' erzeugt automatisch einen Traceback und blockiert dadurch die weitere Benutzung des Terminalfensters. Wie bekommt man dieses Terminalfenster wieder flott?
<Lufti_oO> oh, ein "ping localhost" gibt mir ein "connect: Network is unreachable"
<bekks> watschu: Komisch, dass ich mit den o.g. Suchworten bei Google sofort was finde.
<bekks> Das sind also keine Halbantworten, sondern Antworten zum Mitdenken, statt einfach Vorsagen.
<watschu> dann zeigs mir doch bitte und ich kann mir für immer einprägen was du meinst
<watschu> und kann es das nächste mal richtig machen
<bekks> Die o.g. suchbegriffe bei Google eingeben, vierter Treffer. Zum Beispiel.
<watschu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unison
<watschu> da hast du mir vorhin erklärt, das das eine source sei und kein ppa
<bekks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/unison/2.32.52-1ubuntu2~lucid1
<bekks> DAS ist der vierte Treffer...
<watschu> meinetwegen, mir wurde er mit exact deinen suchbegriffen nicht angezeigt
<watschu> egal
<beaver74> Lufti_oO, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch-gateway.de.html - der Abschnitt "10.2 Netzwerk-Konfiguration auf niederer Ebene" beschreibt eigentlich alles was nötig ist um dein Netzwerk einzurichten. Verwendet wird dazu 'ifconfig', 'route' und '/etc/resolv.conf'.
<watschu> bekks: danke ich denke es hat jetzt funktioniert, ich habe mir unter "downloadable files die .deb runtergeladen und auf dem server per dpkg installiert.  war das in deinem sinne oder hab ich was falsch gemacht, die sync klappt auf jeden fall wieder
<Lufti_oO> beaver74, auf meinen anderen rechnern mit 11.10 muss ich in der netroot console nichts machen. Wo ist der unterschied?
<bekks> Das war letztlich Sinn und Zweck der Aktion - hättest du auf der 2.40 bestanden, hättest du beide Systeme aktualisieren müssen - und so nur eines davon.
<bekks> Und Da dieses eine Paket so essentiell für Dich ist, lohnt es _IMHO_ auch nicht, das dann über ein PPA abzuhandeln, wenn man es sowieso nie wieder anfasst, ohne was kaputtzumachen :)
<watschu> ok
<beaver74> Lufti_oO, das kann ich dir nicht sagen, evtl. konnte der Rechner, vor dem du jetzt sitzt, die Konfiguration nicht per DHCP abrufen, wenn du diese "automatische Konfiguration" deines Netzwerkes nutzt..
<watschu> ich weiß zwar, dass unison nichtmehr aktualisiert wird, kann ich dennoch die version die ich auf dem oneiric habe davor schützen upgedated zu werden?
<bekks> Ja, kannst Du. Du kannst sie "pinnen". Stichwort dazu ist "apt pinning".
<watschu> ok, danke für die hilfe und vor allem für die geduld mit mir
<watschu> :)
<bekks> You're welcome :)
<beaver74> Lufti_oO, falls du DHCP einsetzt, muss die Verbindung zu dem Gerät, welches die Konfiguration bereitstellt, bestehen, wenn du deinen Rechner im Recovery-Mode mit Netzwerk startest
<watschu> bis zum nächsten mal (garantiert nichtmehr wegen ppas ;) 
<watschu> ach eine letzte frage zu ppas habe ich dann doch noch
<watschu> wenn ich jetzt das ppa, in dem diese .deb datei enthalten ist zu meinen Paketquellen hinzufügen wollte, wo finde ich dann den passenden namen dazu?
<bekks> Das ist in lucid-backports drin.
<bekks> Das wiederum ist ein "offizielles" Repo.
<Lufti_oO> beaver74, danke. Final hat ein "dhclient eth0"  das problem gelöst. Mit ifconfig habe ich es nicht geschafft.
<watschu> ok, thx und schönes wochenende
<beaver74> Lufti_oO, schön.. das ist auch so richtig wenn du DHCP im Netzwerk einsetzt
<beaver74> Lufti_oO, ifconfig wäre für die manuelle Konfiguration zuständig.. die du dir sparen kannst da ein DHCP Dienst läuft
<Lufti_oO> so, anderes Problem:
<Lufti_oO> Hab nen lappi mit zwei Grafikkarten: intel irgendwas und eine M525GT von Nvidia. Nach der installation von U11.10 hat alles geklappt. Dann habe ich die recommended treiber über jockey-gtk installiert und nun bekomme ich nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm.
<Lufti_oO> habe die propritären nvidia treiber von deren Homepage installiert, selbiges.
<Lufti_oO> habe alles deinstalliert und nouveau-firmware, sowie xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installiert und in der xconfig unter "Device" von "nvidia" auf "nouveau" umgestelllt
<Lufti_oO> immer noch das selbe problem: schwarzer Bildschirm
<Lufti_oO> Habt ihr eine idee?
<k1l_> Lufti_oO: das umschalten klappt noch nicht so. am einfachste ist: im bios eine auswählen und dann nur diese nutzen samt treiber. oder du guckst dir mal bumblebee an, ob das mittlerweile was taugt
<Lufti_oO> k1l_, mein Bios erlaubt das leider nicht!
<Lufti_oO> Daher weiß ich nicht einmal, welche grafikkarte er eigentlich nutzt!
<Lufti_oO> hatte zwischenzeitlich auch mal bumblebee installiert, aber das hat auch nichts geändert. Ich stolpere hier nur rum und bekomme den lappi nicht mehr zum laufen! :(
<Lufti_oO> wie kann cih denn herausfinden, welche grafikkarte(n) er benutzen kann/will?
<bekks> Du hast ziemlich viel Müll erzeugt mit deinen sinnlosen Installationsversuchen.
<beaver74> Lufti_oO, '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' und '~/..xsession-errors' ansehen
<bekks> Schau Dir lspci an, schau welche Grafikkarte Du dort siehst, und dann schau Dir dein Xorg.0.log an, warum X dir um die Ohren fliegt.
<Lufti_oO> "lspci | grep VGA" liefert mir zwei Karten (intel und nvidia). Und in der xorg.conf habe ich einen rechtschreibfehler. Mal sehen, was der reboot bringt. 
<Lufti_oO> yay, zumindest besser:
<bekks> Du musst nicht dauernd rebooten.
<bekks> Einfach X zu starten reicht vollkommen aus :)
<Lufti_oO> Wie?
<Lufti_oO> in der xconfig wird noch der nouveau treiber geladen. Jetzt startet ubuntu direkt in der console. Diesmal aber mit hoher auflösung.
<Lufti_oO> in der xorg.0.log meldet er nun (EE) no devices detected.
<Lufti_oO> und "Fatal server error:", "no screens found"
<bekks> Nopaste doch einfach das gesamte Log.
<bekks> und ein lsb_release -a und uname -a auch dazu
<Lufti_oO> gibts da einen trick, wie ich das vom Rechner ohne oberfläche ins internet bekomme? Oder soll ich den Aufsatz an dem anderen Rechner hier abschreiben? ;D
<bekks> dhcpcd, ifconfig, etc.
<beaver74> Lufti_oO, das Paket 'pastebinit' nachinstallieren.. 'lsb_release -a && uname -a && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit'
<Lufti_oO> total cool!
<beaver74> äh.. muss wohl doch einzeln aufgefufen werden.. Lufti_oO, setzt einfach hinter jedem Aufruf das '| pastebinit'
<beaver74> Lufti_oO, so wurde nur das log gesendet
<Lufti_oO> hier zumindest mal den xserver log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/773351
<Lufti_oO> uname -a : http://paste.ubuntu.com/773352
<Lufti_oO> lsb_release -a : http://paste.ubuntu.com/773354
<Lufti_oO> lspci | grep VGA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/773356
<Lufti_oO> beaver74, Das tool ist sooo toll! :)
<beaver74> :)
<Lufti_oO> könnte es sein, dass Xserver den nouveau versucht für die intel-karte zu benutzen?
<beaver74> Lufti_oO, lsb_release -a >> out.test && uname -a >> out.test && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log >> out.test | pastebinit hätte alle drei Ausgaben in einem rutsch gesendet (evtl. geht es auch einfacher)
<Lufti_oO> soll ich es nochmal zusammenfassen, oder reicht das so?
<Lufti_oO> meine xorg.conf:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/773361
<themaster> Guten Tag
<beaver74> Lufti_oO, dürfte so reichen.. ich kann Dir da aber nicht weiterhelfen..
 * Lufti_oO stubst vorsichtig bekks an.
<themaster> Hat wer eine idea wie folgendes Problem zustande kommen kann:? Wenn ich meine Pc einschalte ist alles ganz normal aber dann kommt einfach ein schwarzer bildschim für ca. 10 sekunden dann wird ubuntu ganz normal gebooten . eigl. stört es mich ja nicht ,aber dadurch kann ich nicht mehr ein andees os booten da da auch immer nur ein schwarzer bildschirm kommt 
<k1l_> themaster: bei dir wird wohl kein plymouth angezeigt
<k1l_> ,plymouth? themaster 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber plymouth
<fbausch> themaster: du siehst kein Grub-Menü?
<themaster> plymouth=?
<k1l_> themaster: siehst du das hier? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/plymouth  
<themaster> es ist einfach zwischen der zeit wo das bios startet und der zeit wo das os start ein schwarzer bildschrim 
<k1l_> also das ubuntu logo mit punkten drunter?
<themaster> Ja 
<k1l_> also vlt doch eher grub?
<themaster> Also früher hatte ich windos xp und dort habe ich mal diesen bootskin oder wie das heißt auf ein anders bild ändern wollen und ich glaube seit dem habe ich das problem habe glaube ich 2 tage gebraucht bis ich endlich von stick booten konnte
<fbausch> themaster: was für eine Ubuntu-Version hast du? welche Betriebssysteme laufen?
<beaver74> Lufti_oO, ein Versuch, der mir einfällt, wäre die /etc/X11/xorg.conf umzubenennen damit sie nicht genutzt wird.. in aktuellen Distributionen wird die nicht mehr verwendet. Schau mal was dann dein log sagt und paste das evtl. nochmal.
<themaster> derzeit habe ich die 11 irgentwas .. 
<Lufti_oO> beaver74, ich erinnere mich, das hat mir auch schon bei anderen systemen geholfen! Probiere es, danke!
<beaver74> kein Problem
<sysdef> k1l_: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=50.371916,-4.13602&spn=0.232548,0.632401&vpsrc=0&t=m&z=11 ;p
<shetlandpony> sysdef's url: http://tinyurl.com/cvu37qr | Google Maps
<themaster> ja das mit xorg.config ahbe ich schonmal probiert derzeit ist der fglrx treiber oben und haben ihn einmal auf random oder wie der heißt umgestellt ging aber nicht .. 
<bekks> Lufti_oO: Was ist mit den anderen angeforderten Angaben?
<themaster> aber was soll ich denn genau umstellen bei der xorg
<k1l_> themaster: das war nicht für dich, das ist ein anderes problem (siehst du auch am jeweiligen namen vorne)
<themaster> aso sorry :)  
<maltee_h> Hello
<k1l_> thebastl: welches ubuntu hast du denn genau und welche OS laufen auf dem rechner? nutzt dur grb2 am start um zwischen ubuntu und winxp auszuwählen?
<maltee_h> apollo13: Ich bin wieder da, mit meinem Apache Problem. Erinnerst du dich?
<k1l_> s/thebastl/themaster/
<shetlandpony> k1l_ meant: themaster: welches ubuntu hast du denn genau und welche OS laufen auf dem rechner? nutzt dur grb2 am start um zwischen ubuntu und winxp auszuwählen?
<k1l_> ,wf? maltee_h 
<shetlandpony> maltee_h: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Lufti_oO> bekks, meinst du ifconfig und dhcpcd? Das eth0 Problem existiert nur im recovery mode (netroot) ich bin in der normalen console, nach einem normalen boot, bei dem der xserver einfach nicht gestartet hat. Da funktioniert alles. Wenn das wichtig ist, dann poste ich das natürlich auch. Soll ich dazu im recovery mode booten?
<k1l_> maltee_h: aber wenn es schon sehr speziell apache ist, dann frag doch mal den apache support
<maltee_h> Nein, nicht speziell apache!
<themaster> Ich habe kein xp mehr alles auf ubuntu umgestellt ! Derzeit habe ich ubuntu 11. irgentwas 
<maltee_h> Es geht darum, dass ich Apache übers Homeverzeichniss laufen habe, der zwar die Datein erkennt, aber die Ordner nicht
<bekks> Lufti_oO: Ich sprach von lsb_release -a, uname -a und Xorg.0.log
<maltee_h> Sprich es ist ein Fehler bei den Rechten
<bekks> themaster: nopaste bitte mal lsb_release -a
<fbausch> themaster: drück mal Shift während der Bildschirm schwarz ist. Taucht dann das Grub-Menü auf?
<maltee_h> Die Frage ist nun, wie ich die Rechte nun logisch und einfach für alle zukpnftigen Ordner umstelle
<bekks> maltee_h: Nopaste bitte mal ls -lha deinHomeOrdner/mitdenApacheDateien/
<themaster> Ubuntu 11.10
<bekks> themaster: Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<Lufti_oO> bekks: xserver log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/773351 - "uname -a" : http://paste.ubuntu.com/773352 - "lspci | grep VGA": http://paste.ubuntu.com/773356 - xorg.conf:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/773361
<themaster> sollte den das grub_meü auftauche ist das standart mäßig installiert?
<bekks> Lufti_oO: Und auch noch lsb_release -a
<k1l_> themaster: wenn nur ein ubuntu drauf ist dann kann es sein, dass es nicht auftaucht. aber wenn du da schonml was verändert hast wissen wir das so nicht
<Lufti_oO> bekks: "lsb_release -a": http://paste.ubuntu.com/773354
<themaster> Ok , ich werde jetzt einfach den Pc neustarten und es einmal testen .
<maltee_h> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/773381/ <-- test.php Zeigt er an, aber den Ordner Test nicht
<bekks> maltee_h: Weil der Ordner auf 0770 steht statt auf 0775.
<maltee_h> ja, das ist mir klar
<bekks> Ja, dann ändere das :)
<maltee_h> Aber die Frage ist nun, wie ich es am intelligentesten mache, dass wenn ich einen Ordner einfüge, ich nicht immer die Berechtigungen ändern muss
<bekks> Wenn Du einen Ordner anlegst, hat der unter Ubuntu per Default die Berechtigung 0755, was vollkommen ausreichend ist.
<bekks> maltee_h: Zeig uns bitte mal lsb_release -a
<maltee_h> http://paste.ubuntu.com/773385/
<Lufti_oO> bekks, ich habe meine xorg.conf umbenannt und x11 neu gestartet! Nun komme ich wieder rein! Das war wohl der nvidia-treiber, der die datei erstellt hat.
<Lufti_oO> bekks, hast du noch einen tipp, wie ich heraus bekomme, ob er meine intel oder nvidia-karte nutzt?
<bekks> Lufti_oO: Nein, das macht der nicht, das wirst Du gewesen sein :)
<bekks> Lufti_oO: Schau ins Xorg.0.log, was X dazu meint.
<Lufti_oO> bekks, ich habe nur den treiber geändert, wie hier beschrieben. Die xorg.conf existierte schon. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/nvidia/nouveau
<bekks> Lufti_oO: Dann schau ins Xorg.0.log, welcher Treiber nun aktuell benutzt wird.
<themaster> so da bin ich wieder ! habe jetzt tab gedrückt beim schwarzen bildschim ist aber leider garnichts passiert 
<bekks> themaster: Tab wird auch nichts bewirken.
<bekks> Es war von shift oder escape die Rede.
<k1l_> themaster: shift
<fbausch> themaster: Shift ist (evtl.) die magische Taste
<fbausch> themaster: muss evtl. länger gedrückt werden
<themaster> aja ! gut danke :) dann gleich nochmal neustarten .) 
<Lufti_oO> bekks, scheint der intel-Treiber zu sein. Weißt du, wie ich das ändern kann - professionell und korrekt? :D
<bekks> Lufti_oO: Ohne es im BIOS umzustellen - wahrscheinlich gar nicht.
<Lufti_oO> bekks,  und wenn ich die Treiber von der intel-Karte entferne oder ihm irgendwie einen Stein in den Weg lege?
<maltee_h> bekks: Angekommen?
<bekks> Lufti_oO: Das interessiert deine HArdware kein Stück, wenn sie meint, dass die Intelkatre aktiv sein soll.
<bekks> maltee_h: Ja. Wie gesagt, unter Ubuntu ist der Default 0755 für Ordner. Wenn Du da was dran gedreht hast, musst Du das halt immer manuell setzen.
<Lufti_oO> bekks, achso. Dachte, dass da ja beide erkannt werden, es vielleicht eine Priorisierung gibt, die man austricksen könnte. Danke für deine Hilfe!
<maltee_h> bekks: Ich habe da aber definitiv nichts dran gedreht
<bekks> maltee_h: 0770 ist aber nicht der Standard unter Ubuntu.
<maltee_h> Ich glaube, ich habs gerade geschafft!
<maltee_h> Jetzt noch ne andere Sache: Verknüpfungen im ordner erkennt Apache ja nicht
<maltee_h> Gibt es vielleicht ein Programm für Ubuntu, dass dauerhaft Daten zwischen 2 Partitionen synchronisiert?
<themaster> So da bin ich jetzt wieder :) Diesmal hat es funktiuniert :) 
<bekks> maltee_h: 1.: Stell deinen Apache entsprechend ein, damit er Symlinks verfolgt, 2.: rsync, unison, etc.
<maltee_h> bekks: zu 1. Ich bin noch totaler anfänger. Wie mache ich das denn?
<bekks> maltee_h: Das hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Apache - und ist tatsächlich ziemlich ausführlich in der Apache Dokumentation beschrieben, Stichwort "Options".
<maltee_h> Hast du vielleicht einen Link parat, bekks?
<themaster> Aber wie genau kann ich jetzt eine neunes os installieren bzw. so einstellen das ubuntu bleibt und z.B xp dazu kommt
<maltee_h> themaster: Willst du XP als Dualboot oder in einer virtuellen Maschine haben?
<bekks> maltee_h: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#directory
<themaster> als dualboot !
<bekks> ,grub2? themaster 
<shetlandpony> themaster: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l_> themaster: installier einfach winxp auf eine partition und reinstallier dann den grub2 wieder, wie hier unter reperatur mithilfe von live cd genannt
<k1l_> (siehe link vom bot)
<themaster> habe ich früher schonmal probiert da kamm immer der schwazre bildschrim und ich konnte nicht installieren wenn der jetzt kommt einfach wieder schift drücken und xp auswählen?
<k1l_> themaster: dann musst du grub2 konfigurieren. du sagst ja selber du hast da mal rumgefummelt
<ranzi> hallo
<themaster> ok, vielen dank ich werde mein glück mal probieren !
<themaster> danke nochmnal
<maltee_h> themaster: http://www.zentralplan.de/?120
<k1l_> themaster: steht alles im genannten wiki artikel zu grub2. musst dich nur einlesen
<maltee_h> themaster: Das kann ich dir nur ans Herz legen! Das habe ich auch genutzt! Einfach genial
<ranzi> kann mir jmd. kurz behilfich sein?
<k1l_> ,wf? ranzi 
<shetlandpony> ranzi: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<themaster> Danke ihr seit echt GENIAL ! 
<bekks> themaster: VErgiss den Link ...
<bekks> ...der ist für ihn totaler Unsinn.
<ranzi> will ein spiel installieren von einer dvd. mein ubuntu 11.10 erkennt die aber nicht. wie kann ich die starten oder das spiel mauell installieren?
<bekks> Ist das ein Windows-Spiel?
<ranzi> jo
<ranzi> wine hab ich
<bekks> Dann kannst Du es unter Ubuntu nicht so einfach starten.
<bekks> HAst Du in der APP-DB von Wine nachgesehen, ob es überhaupt unter wine läuft?
<bekks> ,wine? ranzi 
<shetlandpony> ranzi, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ranzi> naja ich hatte auch ein anderes, was ebenfalls nicht drin stand und es lief trotzdem. aber nein, ich hab noch nicht geschaut..ich guck mal
<ranzi> ist enthalten
<bekks> Dann lies da doch mal, wie du das zum Laufen bekommst. GEnau dafür gibt es die AppDB ja.
<ranzi> steht nichts dri. nur, dass im spiel ein paar fehler etc sind
<ranzi> aber nicht wie ich es von cd zu starten bekomme
<bekks> Um welches Spiel geht es denn?
<ranzi> reise zum zentrum des mondes / journey to the moon
<ranzi> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=22716
<bekks> Dann musst Du dir mal den wine Artikel von vorhin durchlesen, wie man mit wine eine Anwendung startet.
<nextnewbee> hallo mein schachprogram versucht töne über /dev/dsp abzuspielen aber dsp habe ich nicht auf meinen Rechner, hilfe wie kann ich die /dev/ zuweisung machen?
<themaster> Mir ist das jetzt ein bischen peindlich aber ich weiß einfach nicht weiter wie mach ich eine neue parietion bei GParted . man kann einfach neu nicht anklicken und es gibt einen nicht zugeteilten bereich wie es in der anleitung steht
<k1l> themaster: du musst erst die /swap partition aushängen
<themaster> und was dann?
<k1l> ,gparted? themaster 
<shetlandpony> themaster, GParted ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<nextnewbee> wie kann man töne über karte 1 über Terminal abspielen also sovas wie /dev/xxx  
<nextnewbee> -v +w 
<k1l> das ist eigentlich selbsterklären: rechts maus und neu, oder im menü: neu, oder den button für neu
<themaster> jetzt hab ich es dantke :) 
<themaster> dankte ! habe swap nicht gelöscht :)
<themaster> danke
<dadrc> nextnewbee, aplay würd ich spontan vorschlagen
<dadrc> da kann man das gewünschte gerät mit -D angeben
<nextnewbee> okay aber was für ein gerät also ich benütige sowas wie /dev/karte0 oder so
<nextnewbee> -ü +ö
<nextnewbee> vielleicht /dev/snd oder so
<maltee_h> bekks: Bin ich blind oder warum finde ich die einstellungen vonwegen Verknüpfung nicht? http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#directory
<kilspi> maltee_h: FollowSymLinks
<maltee_h> Und wo finde ich die Config Datei?
<kilspi> maltee_h: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/configuring.html
<dadrc> nextnewbee, ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, worauf du hinauswillst. Lass uns mal von vorne anfangen. Welches Schachprogramm benutzt du denn?
<nextnewbee> eboard das spiel /dev/dsp töne ab aber dsp habe ich nicht
<dadrc> nextnewbee, wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann man bei eboard aber einstellen, womit die Geräusche abgespielt werden sollen.
<nextnewbee> ja genau aber wie mache ich das mit dem aplay?
<dadrc> moment
<crak> moin
<dadrc> nextnewbee, guck dir mal den Bug hier an und probier die Lösung aus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/840841
<dadrc> ansonsten, wenn dir das nicht gefällt: settings - sounds - "run program" auswählen und im untersten eingabefeld "/usr/bin/aplay /pfad/zum/gewünschten/sound" eintragen
<nextnewbee> super bug da also das wie man es macht hat funktioniert ich danke dir vielmals dadrc und wünsche dir föhliche weihnachten und guten rutsch......
<maltee_h> GIbt es einen Deutschen Apache Help IRC Chat?
<dadrc> nextnewbee, danke, dir auch :)
<apollo13> maltee_h: wahrscheinlich nicht, aber #httpd ist ganz nützlich auf englisch
<maltee_h> Hm.. Irgendwie klappt das nicht: Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on  line 0  Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required  '/home/malteee/public_html/Test/index.php'  (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0 
<k1l> maltee_h: du kannst ja mal alis fragen was sie zu apache hat: /msg alis help
<k1l> maltee_h: fehlermeldung mal bei google reingepackt?
<maltee_h> k1l: Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit...
<maltee_h> Ich vermute mal, das es wieder ein Permissions problem ist..
<k1l> maltee_h: das ist halt ein rechteproblem
<k1l> ja klar. heisst da ja auch
<maltee_h> Und richtig!
<maltee_h> Aber wie schaffe ich es, dass ich nicht immer alles manuell auf chmod 755 umändern muss?
<k1l> dein www-data user muss da halt zugriff haben
<kilspi> maltee_h: vermutlich hast du irgendwie deine umask verstellt. normal ist die 002
<kilspi> 0002
<apollo13> kilspi: 0022 ist die normal
<maltee_h> Wie stelle ich das denn um?
<maltee_h> ah, hallo apollo13!
<maltee_h> Wir sind immernoch an dem Problem von vor ein paar Tagen dranne :)
<apollo13> aha, zum glück weiß ich nicht mehr was das ist :þ
<maltee_h> apollo13: Das war die Geschichte mit apache wo die Permissions im public_html Ordner komisch waren
<kilspi> apollo13: meine nicht :)
<kilspi> han aber nichts verstellt
<apollo13> kilspi: hast du ubuntu?
<kilspi> apollo13: ja, 11.10
<apollo13> ich hab mich jetzt auch 5 rechnern eingeloggt, die haben alle 0022 :)
<apollo13> maltee_h: ich bin sicher die apache bzw php leute können da besser helfen ;)
<apollo13> abgesehen davon musst halt nur schaun das der pfad zu deinem ziel für www-data leserlich ist… mehr ist da ja nicht
<kilspi> apollo13: nur als root
<kilspi> apollo13: jedenfalls bei meinen 2 rechnern
<apollo13> kilspi: dann muss ubuntu irgendwas auf den neuen versionen geändert haben, interessant
<k1l> apollo13: jo, hab hier auf 11.10 auch umask 0002 als user.
<apollo13> könnt ihr mal ihn /etc/profile schaun ob dort auch 0002 steht?
<apollo13> bzw 002
<apollo13> oder wenn dort nix mehr steht ist es in /etc/login.defs
<k1l> also in der profile steht nichts
<dadrc>  umask 022 steht hier in der /etc/logins.def
<kilspi> apollo13: in der login.defs steht noch 022, aber der user hat definitv 0002
<apollo13> dann spielt ubuntu dort wo rum
<apollo13> k1l: ja in neueren systemen macht das inzwischen pam, drum login.defs
<kilspi> in  .profile ist umask 0022 drin, aber auskommentier
<dadrc> "If USERGROUPS_ENAB is set to "yes", that will modify this UMASK default value ..."
<k1l> USERGROUPS_ENAB yes  das ist der haken
<kilspi> ja, stimmt :)
<k1l> http://pastie.org/3032011
<apollo13> ah dann hink ubuntu wieder hinten nach
<apollo13> # Other former uses of this variable such as setting the umask when user==primary group are not used in PAM environments, such as Debian
<apollo13> steht in meinen debian maschinen als kommentar dabei
<apollo13> die variable ist nur mehr da dass die primärgroup = username ist; so firmenfete, bis balde
<kilspi> apollo13: have fun
<linuxius> hallo! mit welchem videoprogramm kann ich in von einem .vob am unteren rand einen teil weglöschen, dort hat es ein wenig ameisenrennen, der obere teil ist super.
<linuxius> ?
<dadrc> linuxius, am schnellsten geht es wohl mit ffmpeg: http://linuxers.org/tutorial/how-crop-videos-using-ffmpeg
<jokrebel> linuxius: Da sollte sich was finden lassen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/videobearbeitung
<freeman> hallo leute, habt ihr nen tipp bezüglich compiz fusion unter xubuntu 11.10 mit xfce oberfläche, will die fensterfarbe von gtk-window-decorator ändern wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen? Danke
<butti> hello
<fbausch> hi
<butti> mein apt-get hat heute das hier gesagt: /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6 ist kein symbolischer Link
<butti> ist das ein error?
<butti> was soll ich damit machen?
<Fuchs> das ist eine Warnung
<Fuchs> und meistens kann man die ignorieren, mach mal ein ls -l  auf besagte Datei 
<butti> okay
<butti> danke dir
<Fuchs> das wird das Problem nicht beheben
<Anon42> Ich benutze Ubuntu 11.10 und möchte Windows 7 noch als 2. Betriebssystem haben (kein Virtual Machine)... Nachdem ich die Windows CD eingelegt habe, sagt mir Windows dass ich die Datenträger erst Formatieren muss... Ich habe unter Ubuntu probiert den Datenträger in 2 Partitionen aufzuteilen doch leider ohne erfolg... brauche dringend hilfe! danke
<Fuchs> es ging mir nur darum zu sehen, ob es wirklich kein symbolischer Link ist
<butti> Fuchs: nicht?
<Fuchs> butti: nein, nicht
<butti> :/
<butti> ok mache ich 
<Fuchs> aber Du koenntest mir ja mal die Ausgabe davon geben 
<k1l> Anon42: wenn das so eine pc-hersteller cd ist, wollen die meist alles löschen. da müsstest du dann mal beim windows support gucken, wie man das ändern könnte
<butti> Fuchs: ich höre
<jokrebel> Anon42: Die umgekehrte Reihenfolge (erst Windows dann Ubuntu installieren) wäre wesentlich einfach (gewesen)
<Anon42> k1l:  die Option "Neue Partion anlegen" gibt es zwar
<Anon42> ist aber grau markiert
<Anon42> ich kann es nicht anwählen
<k1l> Anon42: in gparted?
<Fuchs> butti: ich warte auf die Ausgabe von obigem Befehl 
<Anon42> k1l: nein während ich Windows gebooten habe
<butti> Fuchs: achso, sofort
<Anon42> k1l:  also die Installation
<butti> Fuchs: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 975088 2011-12-08 17:44 /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6
<Anon42> k1l:  und gparted bietet mir die Option nicht an
<Fuchs> butti: kann es sein, dass Du das von Hand installiert hast? 
<k1l> Anon42: das fällt dann eher unter windows support. ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was da windows  wie wo wann genau haben will.
<butti> Fuchs: jawohl
<Fuchs> butti: das ist sehr schlecht
<butti> Fuchs: ging nicht anders
<Fuchs> butti: dann waere an der Stelle dann naemlich ende Support, das tue ich mir nicht an 
<butti> :(
<butti> okay
<Anon42> k1l: kennste zufällig einen WIndows Channel im IRC?
<Fuchs> butti: Du kannst via packages.ubuntu.com schauen, zu welchem Paket das gehoert
<Fuchs> Anon42: ##windows auf freenode
<k1l> Anon42: /msg alis help benutzen
<Fuchs> butti: dann koenntest Du das neu installieren. Aber ich befuerchte, dass Du da noch mehr gebastelt hast 
<Anon42> danke
<Fuchs> k1l: /msg alis help list 
<butti> Fuchs: weiss ich nicht wie man das macht
<Fuchs> butti: und warum bastelst Du dann an Systemdateien rum, die sehr kritisch sind? 
<butti> Fuchs: long story..war untarlassene aufsicht, kinder am werk..und vieles mehr
<Fuchs> butti: dann wuerde ich, ganz ehrlich, die persoenlichen Daten und Einstellungen sichern und das sauber neu aufsetzen
<Fuchs> und den Kindern keinen Rootzugriff mehr geben
<butti> Fuchs: ich began an einem problem zu arbeiten und habe g3erootetes nautilus offen gelassen
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<butti> yo
<Fuchs> viel Spass beim neuaufsetzen oder beim jemanden finden, der sich das antun will. Ich nicht. 
<fbausch> butti: wieso öffnet man Nautilus mit Rootrechten?
<butti> dann ging gar nix und diese datei wurde gelöscht
<butti> fbausch: oh mano...leute
<Fuchs> butti: nun gut, Du hast daraus gelernt 
<butti> yo
<butti> Fuchs: warum ? ist das ein schwerwiegendes fehler?
<Fuchs> ja
<butti> ooo
<Fuchs> 1) oeffne graphische Programme nicht als root
<Fuchs> 2) sperre Deinen Rechner wenn Du so, entschuldigung, doof bist und es trotzdem tust
<Fuchs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/lib32stdc%2B%2B6  << das Paket brauchst Du 
<butti> nein
<butti> ich bin auf 10.04 
<Fuchs> (ggf. statt Oneiric Deine Version, aber ist wurscht, Du machst eh nur ein apt-get install auf den Paketnamen, ggf. mit reinstall Option) 
<butti> Fuchs: das heisst soll ich das packadge wieder downloaden?
<Fuchs> nein, via apt-get neu installieren und beten, dass es das sauber wieder ueberschreibt 
<butti> okay
<butti> soll ich alle 3 packete installieren?
<Fuchs> welche will er denn alle installieren? 
<butti> oh...entschuldigung
<butti> habe ich fallsch gekuckt
<butti> Fuchs: hier die neuste ausgabe: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2011-12-17 18:37 /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6 -> libstdc++.so.6.0.13
<butti> ich glaube so war das am anfang
<butti> dankie!
<butti> Fuchs: bitte um bestätigung und ich lasse mich gerne ohrfeigen :)
<Fuchs> sieht so weit gut aus
<butti> cool
<butti> ich habe noch ein kleines problemchen..habe ich schon auf forum heute gepostet aber niemand weiss was...
<butti> und zwar..seit heute spinnt auch der nautilus: und zwar crashed er wenn ich versuche in /Downloads folder was zu machen
<butti> es ghibt keine interessante logs zum thema
<k1l> .xsession-errors oder dmesg angucken, oder andere logs, was da passiert
<Fuchs> und die enthaelst Du uns vor? 
<butti> :)
<butti> ich erhalte nichts nennenwertes: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2011-12-17 18:37 /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.6 -> libstdc++.so.6.0.13
<butti> ups das war falsch
<butti> Dec 17 18:43:49 lucid nautilus: [N-A] Nautilus-Actions Menu Extender 2.30.3 initializing...
<niemand> Was versuchst du zu machen?
<butti> ich lese logs
<butti> achso
<k1l> ,nopaste? butti 
<shetlandpony> butti: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<niemand> in nautilus
<butti> wenn ich mit nautilus folder Downloads betrette, stürzt er
<niemand> Das könnte am thumbnailer liegen
<butti> shetlandpony: entschuldigung, eigentlich weiss ich das. ich bessere mich
<butti> niemand: wie meinst du das?
<niemand> butti, shetlandpony ist ein bot, k1l war derjenige, der das initiiert hat;)
<hoaisu3> hi
<butti> alles klar
<hoaisu3> ich möchte gerne ein hdd auf eine andere hdd klonen, mit dem befehl dd
<hoaisu3> weiß jedoch nicht welche bezeichnung die festplatten tragen, also sda1 oder 2 usw
<niemand> butti, wenn nautilus die thumbnails für die dateien erstellen lässt und dieses programm abstürtzt, stürtzt auch nautilus ab
<niemand> hoaisu3, fdisk -l
<hoaisu3> kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<niemand> hoaisu3, oder gnome-disk-utility zeigts auch an, mount ebenso
<butti> niemand: was kann ich machen?
<k1l> hoaisu3: mit "sudo fdisk -l" nachgucken, welche platte welches device ist
<niemand> butti, im terminal mal mal evince-thumbnailer bzw totem-thumbnailer alle dateien händisch probieren (in einer schleife gehts schneller)
<jokrebel> butti: Nopaste bitte mal ein "lsb_release -a"
<niemand> butti, ist dort eine (bild)datei besondes groß?
<butti> jokrebel: http://www.pasteall.org/27479
<k1l> butti: kommen da noch logdateien? oder muss man weiter raten?
<hoaisu3> niemand: vielen dank!
<butti> niemand: momentchen, bitte...telefon
<hoaisu3> niemand: was macht fdisk eigentlich so ... für was ist das tool zu gebrauchen?
<k1l> ich denke es könnte auch mit dem rootrechten nautilus zusammenhängen, das da was querhängt
<butti> k1l: :) danke für den druck..aber nein..keine logs vorhanden..jedenfalls zu dem o.g thema nicht
<k1l> ,fdisk? hoaisu3 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber fdisk
<niemand> hoaisu3, fdisk - Partition table manipulator for Linux (siehe manpage)
<hoaisu3> ich kenne so ein ähnliches tool von windows - damit kann man partition erstellen ... heißt glaub ich auch fdisk ...
<butti> niemand: im terminal mal mal evince-thumbnailer bzw  totem-thumbnailer
<butti> niemand: ich glaube das verstehe ich nicht
<jokrebel> butti: Woher weist Du so genau, dass die Logs da nichts hergeben?
<k1l> hoaisu3: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/fdisk.8.html
<butti> jokrebel: weil ich es teste und beobachte welche neue logs nach dem abstürzt generiert werden
<butti> jokrebel: richtig so?
<niemand> butti, verschiebe mal alle Dateien woanders (zb unterordner) und öffne erneut mit nautilus, dann verschieb sie stückweise zurück; wenn du methode erfolg hat, war ein file schuld
<butti> alles klar
<butti> eine super idee
<jokrebel> butti: Welche Logs beobachtest Du da und wie? Logs gibt es jede Menge - aber Deinem Reden nach weist Du ja eh was Du da tust ^^
<niemand> ich habe das problem manchmal, wenn ich 40GB DNG (Foto-Rohdaten) habe, dann stürtzt evince-thumbnailer inkl. nautilus ab
<butti> jokrebel: ich beobachte alle logs über systemprotokollbetrachter
<jokrebel> butti: Alle heißt in dem Fall dann wohl: alle die der Systemprotokollbetrachter in der Standardeinstellung kennt?
<butti> niemand: ja, viele leute haben das problem..ich habe heute schon die dateien die ich heute neu gedownloadet habe aus dem ordner entfernt aber nichts geholfen
<butti> jokrebel: ich denke ich habe alle hinzugefügt
<butti> jokrebel: welches log interessiert dich besonders?
<jokrebel> butti: Keine Ahnung - bin nur in die Presche gesprungen, nachdem Du Dich anscheinend standhaft weigerst geforderte Logs zu liefern …
<butti> jokrebel: haha 
<jokrebel> butti: Was genau ist da dran lustig? Zitat: [18:51] <k1l> butti: kommen da noch logdateien? oder muss man weiter raten?
<butti> jokrebel: okey, sag einfach was du willst...oder anders: ich sage dir welche logs werden nach dem abstürz aktualisiert okay?
<jokrebel> butti: Und bedenke dabei vielleicht auch noch dass das hier alles freiwillig unbezahlten Helfer sind.
<butti> jokrebel: aber niemals vergessen
<butti> jokrebel: ich will dich nicht verärgern
<jokrebel> butti: scroll zurück und schau was k1l wissen wollte und gib Ihm das. Ich hab Dein Problem nicht komplett mitverfolgt.
<butti> jokrebel: massages, syslog, user.log werden aktualisiert
<butti> jokrebel: alle logs haben das nur zu sehen im bezug auf nautilus: lucid nautilus: [N-A] Nautilus-Actions Menu Extender 2.30.3 initializing...
<butti> k1l: in allen logs ist nur das gleiche zu sehen: lucid nautilus: [N-A] Nautilus-Actions Menu Extender 2.30.3 initializing...
<jokrebel> butti: Wenn ich das am Rande richtig mitbekommen habe, hast Du Dein System massiv verpfuscht, lieferst (schon länger) keine geforderten Informationen und weigerst Dich aber auch standhaft Deine Daten zu sichern und einfach in ner Stunde neu aufzusetzen.
<butti> jokrebel: bitte? 
<butti> jokrebel: du hast es wirklich nur am rande was mitbekommen und nicht ganz korrekt
<jokrebel> butti: Entweder Du nimmst Hilfe (die da von den meisten anscheinend eh schon wegen "schon zu sehr verpfuscht" und "würde Tage dauern wieder grade zu  ziehen") abgelehnt wird dankbar an, lieferst dann aber auch entsprechend die geforderten Infos (_ohne_ lang drüber zu diskutieren und _ohne_ nem Auszug der Dir wichtig erscheinenden Zeilen (sondern alles!) oder Du setzt wirklich einfach neu auf.
<butti> jokrebel: aber ich veratehe nicht warum ich mein system auf ein mal neu aufsetzen soll...ich will das gar nicht
<butti> jokrebel: besonders nicht weil nur ein problem zu beheben ist zur zeit
<butti> jokrebel: NAUTILUS
<butti> jokrebel: ausserdem habe ich angaben zur logs gegeben mehrmals und du wenn du nicht helfen möchtest, dann schweige bitte und alles ist gut
 * butti sagt dass jokrebel masloser arschloch ist!
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<seven_> das wollte er
<jokrebel> *mitseufz* - wollte Ihm doch nur sagen, er soll einfach die Infos liefern die andere gefordert haben.
<niemand> Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass hier alle Beteiligen unangemessen reagiert haben
<Fuchs> ich bin der Meinung, dass man Banns liebend gerne in #ubuntu-de-op diskutieren kann und wir hier nun gerne zum Support zurueckkommen koennten :) 
 * rumpe1 findet es erstaunlich, daß niemand so denkt
<dreamon_> Hab hier ne Datei dessen Typ ich nicht mehr weiß.. wie kann ich die ersten 100Zeichen anzeigen lassen=
<jokrebel> genau (zB. niemand) können wir gerne drüben drüber reden.
<rumpe1> dreamon_, dd?
<fbausch> dreamon_: z.B. Hex-Editor
<Fuchs> dreamon_: head kann es 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: head -c <Anzahl bytes>  Datei 
<dreamon_> fbausch, kannst mir einen empfehlen.. ?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: aber abgesehen davon: frag doch einfach file
<Fuchs> das nimmt Dir die meiste Handarbeit ab 
<seven_> dreamon_: file foo
<dreamon_> Ah danke. 
<fbausch> dreamon_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Editoren
<locodir-user> hallo
<locodir-user> was sind die file extensions für terminl dateien?
<Longbottom> Was ist terminl?
<Longbottom> locodir-user: Vielleicht hilft dir ja: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/fileext.htm
<locodir-user> termina
<locodir-user> terminal
<Longbottom> Und was ist eine terminal Datei?
<k1l> locodir-user: könntest du dein problem/anliegen etwas genauer beschreiben?
<locodir-user> ja sowas wie datei.bat oder datei.cmd bei windows
<locodir-user> sowas  bei ubuntu
<locodir-user> welche dateierweiterung ist das?
<Frickelpit> das ist bei linux egal
<k1l> locodir-user: du meinst shell scripte?
<locodir-user> kann sein
<Longbottom> locodir-user: Du meinst ein Shell-Script? Da nutzt man meistens .sh, ist aber egal, wie Frickelpit schon schrieb.
<k1l> locodir-user: dateiendungen haben unter linux nicht die bedeutung wie unter windows
<locodir-user> wie das? woher weiss linux dann was es für ne datei is?
<Frickelpit> locodir-user: anhand der shebang im script afaik
<k1l> locodir-user: http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux-Kompendium:_Dateien_unter_Linux
<Fuchs> locodir-user: meistens nimmt man .sh fuer (sh-konforme) Shellskripte, aber es ist absolut egal
<Fuchs> locodir-user: die in $PATH sind sehr haeufig ohne extension, weil sich das dann nur komisch anfuehlt
<locodir-user> ich wollte gerade eine sprechende datei machen, aber es funktioniert nicht, kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
<k1l> locodir-user: welches ubuntu? was hast du vor? was klappt nicht? fehlermeldung?
<locodir-user> habe zb die datei    speak.sh    und als inhalt :   festival   (neue zeile)   (SayText "Hello World").
<locodir-user> wenn ich den inhalt in terminal paste, dann sagt es "hello world", aber wenn ich die datei mit run in terminal starte, dann sagt er nichts
<locodir-user> wie kann ich machen, dass die datei den text sagt, nachdem ich sie starte?
<Fuchs> locodir-user: #!/bin/sh  als erste Zeile, so als Anfang
<k1l> ,bash guide? locodir-user 
<shetlandpony> locodir-user: Bash Guide -> http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide || Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide -> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ || Deutsch-sprachiger Hilfschannel: ##bash-de
<locodir-user> wo findet man im filesystem die instalierten programme, wie zB Firefox?
<Fuchs> locodir-user: verteilt unterhalb von /usr, also das Programm selber in /usr/bin 
<Fuchs> locodir-user: Du willst Dir die Unix Filesystem Hierarchy durchlesen 
<dadrc> locodir-user, wenn du was bestimmtes suchst, ist auch "which" sehr hilfreich.
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> danke
<ppq> wie lasse ich unter ubuntu server usb-festplatten automatisch mounten?
<ppq> usb-automount hab ich installiert, aber wenn ich ne usb platte anschließe, wird die nicht gemountet
<bleistift> Gibt es irgentwie ein möglichkeit eine gratis domain(habe ich schon) die z.b so lautet irgentwas.dergratisanbieter.de auf nur irgentwas.de zu änder und das gratis geht soetwas mit dyndns ?
<jokrebel> bleistift: Das hat aber so erstmal sehr wenig mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<bleistift> naja das ganze möchte ich natürlich unter ubuntu machen :=)
<k1l> ,offtopic? bleistift da wirst du mehr erfolg haben mit so einer frage
<shetlandpony> bleistift da wirst du mehr erfolg haben mit so einer frage: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<bleistift> Ok thx
<locodir-user> was ist die beste TTS software, die unter ubuntu läuft?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, aber http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sprachausgabe listet einige Möglichkeiten mit Vor- und Nachteilen auf
<dadrc> Vielleicht findest du ja da etwas, was deinen Ansprüchen entspricht
<buttti> Ich habe eine frage, wo kann ich die #logs von heute nachlesen?
<buttti> Das letzte datum ist vom 8.12
<dAnjou> buttti: suchste was bestimmtes, ich logge mit
<Fuchs> buttti: zuerst einmal ist ban evasion eine ganz schlechte Idee, das kann mit einem Netzwerkweiten Bann enden
<dAnjou> oh
<Fuchs> buttti: dann: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<buttti> Ich verstehe nicht
<Fuchs> buttti: bitte lies in der Zwischenzeit aber noch die Kanalregeln, besten Dank 
<buttti> Fuchs danke
<buttti> Ich bin mir irgendwie meine schuld nicht sicher deshalb möchte ich die logs lesen
<dAnjou> Fuchs: loggt das pony hier?
<Fuchs> nein
<buttti> Und was ist eine ban evasion? 
<k1l> dAnjou: nein, das ist nen ubuntu bot
<Fuchs> buttti: das Umgehen von einem Bann. Da sich Deine IP geaendert hat gehe ich aber einfach mal davon aus, dass das keine Absicht war
<dAnjou> buttti: es gibt online wörterbücher
<Fuchs> buttti: wie dem auch sei, Du kannst gerne das mit uns in #ubuntu-de-op besprechen 
<buttti> Ich will
<Fuchs> buttti: dann koennen wir den Kanal hier fuer Support frei halten
<buttti> Ich denke das das eine gute idee ist
<Fuchs> dann komm bitte rueber
<buttti> Ok
<buttti> moment, ich muss aus der badewanne raus
<erkules> moin woran erkenne/konfiguriere ich, dass upstart und nicht das klassische system-V genutzt wird?
<bekks> erkules: zB an der Ubuntuversion.
<erkules> bekks: ist mir zu unsicher. Hat was von cargocult
<bekks> Was auch immer cargocult sein mag.
<bekks> erkules: nopaste doch mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
#ubuntu-de 2011-12-18
<erkules> bekks: ich nutze definitiv upstart. Spiele ja auch damit rum
<bekks> Dann verstehe ich die Frage nicht.
<erkules> ich will checken können ob ich upstart nutze
<bekks> aber welches Ubuntu nutzt du denn?
<erkules> 11.10
<bekks> Kann ich trotzdem bitte die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a sehen?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart   einfach gucken ob initctl list was ausspuckt?
<erkules> klaro gleich
<erkules> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/773870/
<erkules> k1l: hmm stimmt
<erkules> supi
<hudo> habe libchart-perl und libchart-gnuplot-perl doch  die module werden nicht geladen
<erkules> init-skripte in /etc/init.d werden von upstart ignoriert oder?
<hudo> pakete wurden per apt-get installiert. Muss noch was gemacht werden ?
<jokrebel_> gn8
<Demnogonis> guten abend
<Demnogonis> ist zufällig noch jemand hier der mir ein paar fragen zum networkmanager beantworten könnte?
<k1l> ,wf? Demnogonis 
<shetlandpony> Demnogonis: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> ob man dann passend antworten kann wird man sehen :)
<Demnogonis> ok :)
<Demnogonis> also
<micha_> Hallo, ich zeige gerade einem Kumpel, wie das hier geht, kann mal jemand von Euch "hallo" sagen?
<Demnogonis> ich hab hier vor kurzem 11.10 auf nem netbook mit einem ralink rt3090 wlan chipsatz aufgesetzt und nach ein paar quälereien mit den treibern das ganze auch endlich zum laufen bekommen
<k1l> micha_: geh doch mal in den offtopic, da ist mehr los: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Demnogonis> bei der allerersten verbindung per wlan hat der networkmanager auch alles entsprechend angezeigt, also verbundenes netzwerk, andere netzwerke, usw.
<Demnogonis> dann hab ich einfach mal so die verbindung geschlossen und wollte sie wieder aktivieren
<micha_> ok, danke!
<Demnogonis> es funktioniert auch alles (bin grade auch wieder per wlan drin) aber im manager wird nicht mal angezeigt dass die funknetzwerke aktiv sind
<Demnogonis> firefox oder apt-get funzen wunderbar aber pidgin zB wartet auf ne verbindung obwohl eine besteht
<Demnogonis> und der networkmanager zeigt halt nichts an
<Demnogonis> sind das bekannte probleme oder bin ich damit alleine?
<k1l> Demnogonis: uff. beim überfliegen gibts mit dem treiber wohl eh viele probleme
<Demnogonis> hm... ärgerlich
<Demnogonis> wobei ich auch sagen muss dass ich den treiber nicht selbst kompiliert hab weil er mir da zwei fehler geworfen hat
<k1l> Demnogonis: da es hier sehr unwarscheinlich ist, dass jemand genau deine hardware hat (und noch wach ist) wende dich bei sowas am besten ans forum. da bleibts länger stehen.
<Demnogonis> werd ich dann morgen mal machen... würde sonst ein anderer manager wie wicd o.ä. abhilfe schaffen?
<Demnogonis> naja ich werd sonst morgen mal im forum fragen
<Demnogonis> gute nacht an alle
<k1l> bb
<SebSemmi> ich bin glaube zu doof nen tar zu entpacken
<SebSemmi> http://pastebin.com/40EmBMu6
<Fuchs> SebSemmi: das  Archiv ist nicht im erwarteten Format, wirf da mal ein `file dateiname` drauf
<SebSemmi> file netatalk-2.2.1.tar.gz
<SebSemmi> netatalk-2.2.1.tar.gz: HTML document text
<k1l> da hast du wohl nicht netatalk sondern nur die html seite gezogen
<SebSemmi> …
<SebSemmi> ok, wie ziehe ich mir per wget nen bestimmtes file von sourgeforge?
<MarkusH> SebSemmi: in dem du dir den Link zu einem mirror ausgeben lässt
<MarkusH> bspw. mit firefox auf die SF seite gehen, dort die datei zum download auswählen. Dann steht in einem Satz oben sowas wie "Einen anderen Mirror wählen"
<SebSemmi> ja. und dann link kopieren, oder nicht?
<MarkusH> ja, aber du musst halt aufpassen, dass der link auf die datei und nicht die download seite zeigt
<Fuchs> ich wuerde statt wget irgend einen kleinen Textbrowser nehmen wie elinks oder lynx oder w3m 
<Fuchs> dann erwischst Du sicher die richtige Datei 
<SebSemmi> ach, war faul, bei dropbox hochgeladen und dann link erstellt…
<SebSemmi> mein birne ist schon weich…
<k1l> w3m ist eh immer in der standard installation von ubuntu dabei
<erkules> sodele fyi init-skripte werden von upstart nicht 'ignoriert' sondern via rc.conf eingebunden. Die reihenfolge bei upstart ist imho leicht krude und lsb-konform ist es auch nicht :/
<erkules> danke für die hilfe. n8
<dreamon_> Wenn ich ->  sudo apt-get update  mache, kommt -> sudo: cannot get working directory.. aber update läuft durch. 
<k1l> dreamon_: zeig mal die ganze meldung bitte
<dreamon_> k1l, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/773923/
<k1l> drück mal cd und enter
<k1l> problem dahinter: du hast den ordner gelöscht, in dem das terminal da noch hängt
<dreamon_> k1l, Stimmt.. danke. ;)
<superhonk> Hallo alle miteinander, gibt es einen Grund wieso einige Ubuntu Derivate auf Debian Testing umschwenken?
<bekks> Welchen Grund sollte es dafür denn geben?
<superhonk> Das weiß ich ja nicht; ist mir nur aufgefallen als ich mir verschiedene Derivate durchlaß z.B. Mint und ZevenOS
<angelo> moin
<Frickelpit> superhonk: wahrscheinlich wollen die derivate halt aktuellere pakete haben, allerdings ist das für ubuntu recht uninteressant und von daher kein thema für den support-channel ;)
<superhonk> Frickelpit: Danke für die Info.
<Frickelpit> np
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] System Profiler and Benchmark > (Information) > Computer > Users listet keine Benutzerkennungen auf. Ist das ein bekannter Bug?
<jokrebel> hi
<bullgard4> [gelöst] hardinfo stellt einen Fensterausschnitt benutzerunfreundlich per Default zu klein dar.
<kirsten> Hallo ich bin's. Sagt mal, ich gehe in diesen Chat immer über das WEB-Interface, gibt es eigentlich auch irgendwelche Programme, die genau darauf ausgelegt sind? Denn so richtig komfortabel ist das mit dem WEB-Interface nicht wirklich...
<Frickelpit> ,irc? kirsten
<shetlandpony> kirsten, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Frickelpit> da findest du eine auswahl an programmen, grafisch und fürs terminal
<kirsten> ok, danke!
<kirsten> ups, welches irc-Programm würdet ihr empfehlern?
<kirsten> sorry, empfehlen
<bibear_t> kirsten: irssi
<Frickelpit> kirsten: geschmackssache aber unter gtk nutzen die meisten xchat
<kirsten> ok, ich habe bislang ein paar mal von Pidgin und Empathy gelesen,. Ich werde mir dann aber erstmal xchat anschauen
<kirsten> ich nutze gnome 2.0
<Frickelpit> kirsten: pidgin um empathy sind chatprogramme, die auf mehrere protokolle ausgelegt sind, da werden meistens nur die grundfunktionen zur verfügung gestellt
<Frickelpit> kirsten: wenns grafisch sein soll, dann teste mal xchat einfach aus
<kirsten> ok, ich lese auch gerade über xchat, danke
<bekks> kirsten: Pidgin und Empathy sind Instant Messaging Clients - damit IRC zu machen, ist nicht wirklich der beste Anwendungsfall. 
<kirsten> ja, ich installiere gerade xchat
<kirsten> ha,ha, und wenn das denn gut läuft, dann habt ihr mich hier nur noch :-) :-) :-)
<kirsten> ups meine Tastatur scheint zu klemmen
<k4v> hi, ich hab gerade ne ssd eingebaut (intel 320) hdparm -t meldet 200 MByte/s lesen -- habt ihr ähnliche Werte?
<bekks> DAs hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, sondern eher mit Hardware allgemein. :)
<ring1> k4v, eine übersicht zu ssd spezifischen themen findest du hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD da gibt es auch ein kapitel zu geschwindigkeitstests
<k4v> ah cool, das ubuntu-wiki ist echt großartig =)
<ring1> k4v, in der tat
<Demnogonis> moin
<Demnogonis> ich hätte da ein problem mit dem network manager in verbindung mit einem ralink rt3090 wlan chipsatz
<bekks> ,wf? Demnogonis 
<shetlandpony> Demnogonis: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Demnogonis> ich werds versuchen^^
<Demnogonis> also
<Demnogonis> ich hab es gestern endlich hinbekommen den treiber für diesen chipsatz zu installieren. da mir der compiler beim make schon 2 fehler geworfen hat hab ich einen vorkompilierten als package installiert
<Demnogonis> soweit so gut das wlan ließ sich aktivieren und funktionierte auch
<Demnogonis> dann hab ich mal aus jux über den network manager die verbindung getrennt und wollte sie wiederherstellen
<Demnogonis> seit dem läuft zwar das wlan (firefox oder apt-get funktionieren ohne weiteres) aber im manager wird nicht mal angezeigt dass funkverbindungen aktiv sind
<Demnogonis> programme wie pidgin warten dann auch auf eine verbindung obwohl eine besteht
<Demnogonis> ist das schonmal jemandem untergekommen?
<Demnogonis> ich kann das wlan halt über "funknetzwerk aktivieren" ein und ausschalten aber es wird nichts in die oberfläche hoch gegeben
<Demnogonis> ich benutze btw. ubuntu 11.10
<bekks> Du hast nicht zufällig manuell irgendwelche Konfigurationsdateien editiert?
<Demnogonis> nein habe ich nicht
<kilspi> Demnogonis: ein ähnliches problem hatte ich gestern auch, ich war per XDMCP per WLAN auf meinem netbook und dort wurde keine verfügbare netzwerkverbindung angezeigt. scheint ein bug zu sein
<Demnogonis> ja aber liegt der im treiber oder im manager?
<kilspi> Demnogonis: ich würde sagen in der anzeige
<bekks> Demnogonis: Im Treiber kann der nicht liegen, weil der Treiber mit der Anzeige von irgendwelchen Verbindubngen in einer GUI nichts zu tun hat.
<Demnogonis> das ist mir klar ;)
<bekks> Warum stellst Du dann die Frage, ob es nicht doch anders ist? :)
<Demnogonis> würde sonst ein anderer manager helfen? wicd zum beispiel?
<bekks> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln.
<Demnogonis> naja der treiber könnte zu wenig oder falsche infos bereit stellen...
<Demnogonis> ich komme eher aus der web entwicklung daher kenne ich mich mit den desktopgeschichten (noch) nicht so gut aus
<bekks> Ich glaube eher, es liegt an einer zerschossenen Config des Network-MAnagers.
<Demnogonis> ok
<Demnogonis> lässt sich die auf eine weise reseten?
<kilspi> Demnogonis: ich hab X neu gestartet, danach hat die anzeige wieder gestimmt
<bullgard4> Demnogonis: Ja, Pidgin wartet "manchmal" auf eine Verbindung, obwohl eine besteht. (Dieser Fehler trat bei mir meist dadurch auf, daß ich schnell hintereinander in verschiedene GUI-Betriebszustände wechselte.) Ich konnte diesen Fehler bisher immer dadurch beseitigen, daß ich Pidgin neu installiert habe. 
<bekks> Demnogonis: Hast Du die Verbindung irgendwie manuell aufgebaut im Network-Manager?
<Demnogonis> was ist X? neustart hatte nicht geholfen
<bekks> bullgard4: Was sind "GUI-Betriebszustände"?
<Demnogonis> ich habe das netzwerk über die oberfläche mit allem was dazugehört eingetragen und dann gesagt funknetzwerke aktivieren
<bekks> bullgard4: Und eine einfach NEukonfiguration hätte auch geholfen, statt pidgin neuzuinstallieren, da das, wie Du schon sagtest, ein Pidgin-Problem ist, welches sich ganz sicher nicht durch eine Neuinstallation beseitigen lässt.
<Demnogonis> beim allerersten mal ging das halt auch super aber danach trat dann dieser fehler auf
<bekks> Demnogonis: Ja, und nun? Es funktioniert doch soweit?
<bekks> Demnogonis: Und das Pidginproblem ist ein Bug, ja.
<bekks> Hat aber nichts mit dem Network-MAnager zu tun. Du willst doch gar keine anderen WLAN Netze benutzen als dein eigenes, oder?
<Demnogonis> es ist eine begleiterscheinung die mir aufgefallen ist
<Demnogonis> nein will ich nicht :D
<Demnogonis> ich versuch sonst erstmal die konfig vom networkmanager zu reseten mal sehen ob das hilft
<LupusE> hi
<Demnogonis> hey ich bins nochmal
<Demnogonis> habe das problem jetzt gelöst bekommen
<linuxfann>  Ich hätte da mal eine frage wie kann ich es machen das ich eine 8 gb stick mit verschiedernen os (alles linux systeme) belegen kann und auch alle booten kann? ich habe jetzt den stick schonmal zu jeweils 2 gb mit fat 32 patitioniert was kann ich jetzt machen?
<linuxfann>  Verwende den Unetbootin -programm um bootstickst zu erstellen geht das mit dem ?
<fbausch> linuxfann: sollen die Linuxe Live-Systeme wie auf einer Live-CD sein, oder "richtige" Systeme, mit denen man richtig arbeiten kann?
<linuxfann> es sollten live-system sein sprich installieren möchte ich nichts !
<linuxfann> ?
<fbausch> linuxfann: sorry, bin grad woanders gefragt
<Elw3> unetbootin sollte es können
<Elw3> kann aber sein das du nochmal manuel grub draufschmeißen musst
<linuxfann> Ok, danke werde es probieren.Habe aber jetzt schon ein problem habe zuerst den usb stick bei gparted ausgehängt und jetzt bekomme ich ihn irgentwie nimma hinein wenn ich mount und das datei system eingebe und dann den rest kommt immer nur so eine zusammenfassung was mount alles kann
<linuxfann> so schaut der befehl bei mir aus :  sudo mount fat32 /dev/sdb /mnt/vm-usb
<ring1> linuxfann, zwischen mount und fat32 gehört wohl ein -t
<ring1> linuxfann, und fat32 sollte wohl vfat heißen
<linuxfann> da kommt irgent so ein fehler
<Frickelpit> „irgend so ein fehler“
<linuxfann> "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<linuxfann>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<linuxfann>        Manchmal liefert das Syslog wertvolle Informationen – versuchen
<linuxfann>        Sie  dmesg | tail  oder so
<linuxfann> "
<Elw3> ach zieh in raus und wieder rein ...
<linuxfann> leider kein unterschied.
<k1l> linuxfann: fehlermeldungen sind nicht wie unter windows nur zum wegklicken. lies sie dir nochmal durch
<Elw3> ups man les nochmal den befehl
<Elw3> voll der schwachsinn
<linuxfann> ja aber ich verstehe einfach nicht was der von mir will ...
<sysdef> k1l: ich sag meinen usern immer "das wichtigste an der fehlermeldung ist die fehlermeldung" :)
<Elw3> sdb1 nicht sdb
<linuxfann> Aso eh klar danke ! 
<linuxfann> hat mich nur verwirt weil bei gparted ja /dev/sdb steht 
<linuxfann> .. und dann muss man erst zu den eigl usb partitionen :) danke
<Elw3> >_< it happens sometimes...
<k1l> linuxfann: sdb ist das ganze gerät. du willst ja aber nur eine partition mounten. deswgen brauchst du sdb1 z.b.
<linuxfann> und wie gibt man das bei Unetbootin ein ? einfach die jeweilige partition wieder aushängen und nächste rein z.b sdb1 hat schon opensuse oben daher aushängen und sdb 2 rein und dort dann was weiß ich drauf ?
<Elw3> brauste eig net aushängen
<Elw3> alle mounten und für jede partition durchlaufen lasen
<linuxfann> wieso nicht ? ich kann ja bei unetbootin nicht die partition auswählen nur den stick 
<linuxfann> aso da müsste ich dann direkt die iso nehmen :)
<Elw3> oO ? was für ne version ist das denn
<Elw3> man wählt immer die partition nicht den stick aus
<linuxfann> ja jetzt gehts eh hat nur irgentwie gehängt :) 
<linuxfann> aber doof finde ich das wenn man es autmatisch runterläden läst nicht die ganze live version bekommt :(
<Elw3> nich ? wusst et net
<ring1> linuxfann, was bekommst du denn stattdessen?
<linuxfann> nö der sagt dann vonwegen ich soll neustarten alle fehlermeldungen ignorieren und dann ladet er erst das eigl system herunter !
<Elw3> hm klinkt aber seltsam
<ring1> linuxfann, dann machst du irgendwas verkehrt. hier funktioniert das runterladen der images einwandfrei mit unetbootin
<linuxfann> ja ich hol mir jetzt lieber die iso direkt
<Elw3> ach du hast vllt netinstall geladen
<linuxfann> und wie bekomme ich das wieder weg ?
<Elw3> vllt ne andere iso wählen ?
<linuxfann> also wenn ich bei opensuse 11.1 wähle passiert genau das !
<linuxfann> was ich nicht will .
<linuxfann> was ist eigl der unterschied zwischen eine cd-image und eine usb.image?
<Elw3> usb kann auch ohne unetbootin auf usb verschoben werden
<Elw3> hm bei mir klappt opensuse aber
<linuxfann> komisch 
<Elw3> warum eigentlich so viele test os ?
<krisjugisto> hi, habe seit einem update auf 11.10 probleme mit verschiedenen browsern: chromium setzt alle downloads auf unterbrochen, ohne dass ich was dagegen tun kann. firefox deaktiviert addons und installiert keine neuen. hat jemand eine idee. ich habe neuinstalliert, aber das bringt nichts.
<k1l> krisjugisto: hast du die alten configs übernommen? oder sind das wirklich frisch installierte?
<Elw3> wenne schon neuinstalliert hast könnts vllt ne fehlerhafte config sein
<Elw3> benenn ma die ordner in deiner home um
<krisjugisto> habe bei firefox .mozilla gelöscht. weiß nicht, wo sonst noch configs liegen.
<Elw3> hm strange
<linuxfann> einfach alles mal ausprobieren :)
<k1l> krisjugisto: die chromium files liegen unter .config. vlt benennst du den ordner mal testweise um
<Elw3> linuxfann,  kann ich dich für bodhilinux.com begeistern ?
<k1l> also den chromium ordner in .config
<krisjugisto> wartet, ich probiere es mal aus
<linuxfann> was soll das sein ?
<k1l> Elw3: linuxfann das ist eher was fürs offtopic :)
<Elw3> wie schnell man sich verplappern kann ...
<krisjugisto> okay, chromium ist erledigt. checke noch firefox
<k1l> krisjugisto: achte mal auf die versionen bei firefox. bei nem update werden addons abgeschaltet
<krisjugisto> k1l: aber warum kann ich sie nicht aus firefox wieder aktivieren?
<k1l> krisjugisto: weil sie nicht freigegeben sind für die version?
<k1l> das ist doch der neuen versionitis des forefox geschuldet. da kommen noch nicht alle addons mit klar
<krisjugisto> k1l: ach so, ne ich hatte alle nicht funktionierenden addons auf 8.0 gesetzt und sie gingen.
<krisjugisto> außerdem meldet firefox diese dann als nicht kompatibel, mein problem ist, dass sie ordentlich unter about:addons registriert sind, aber nicht korrekt laufen. sie können nicht aktiviert werden.
<k1l> krisjugisto: das klingt eher nach einem firefox internem problem. also die addons gehen nur von version X - Y und du hast wohl Z. dann sind sie zwar installiert aber nicht aktiviert
<krisjugisto> k1l: zwei der addons, die nicht laufen sind aber offiziell auf allen 8.x lauffähig und laufen auch unter firefox auf anderen rechnern. nur unter 11.10 fingen die probleme damit an.
<k1l> dann nenn mal diese addons. vlt weiss einer was. aber ich kann dir da nicht weiter helfen
<krisjugisto> adblock plus und noscript
<Elw3> 8 ? man ich bin immernoch bei 6
<k1l> und auch bei nem neuen umbenannten .mozilla kannst du sie installieren aber dann nicht benutzen?
<k1l> also firefox aus, ordner umbenennen, firefox starten (legt automatisch nen neues profil an) , addons installieren.
<krisjugisto> k1l: irgendwas stimmt überhaupt nicht, jetzt hängt sich der firefox dauernd auf. ich muss mir das noch einmal genauer angucken.
<krisjugisto> kontrolliert "ubuntu firefox modifications" die erweiterungen?
<Approach> Mal ne frage, welches Fachwissen sollte man sich eineigenen um riesige Datenbank (Web Projekt) anzulegen wie z.B. google?
<hdp> Studium der Informatik mit Schwerpunkt Datenbanken. Diskussion wie im Topic aufgeführt bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Danke.
<linuxfann> Habe meine usb stick ausgehängt patietioniert und alle patitonen wieder eingehängt wie mach ich es das ich wieder den ganzen usb stick sehe und nicht die einzelen patitionen nur und das er wenn ich ihn reinstecke direkt angezeit wird
<Elw3> öhm w00t ?
<Elw3> das kann nicht gehen
<linuxfann> schade :( wo ist der unterschied zwischen img und iso?
<niemand> linuxfann, ISOs sind Abbilder im  ISO-9660-Format (CD/DVD), img ist für alle formate
<linuxfann> das heißt aber img kann man auch auf usb geben oder?
<hdp> Wenn es sich um eine entsprechend konzipierte Datei handelt, ja.
<linuxfann> und ist es eigl schlecht /kann es zu problmen kommen wenn sich ein usb stick autmatisch mountet obwohl ich es schon manuel gemacht habe d.H er ist in zwei punkten gemountet
<Elw3> nope
<Elw3> verhält sich wie ein symlink
<bullgard4> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:JgcYSCekaw4J:planet.ubuntuusers.de/13/+%22Album-K%C3%BCnstler+einer+Kompilation%22&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&lr=lang_en: burlis Blog am 15. September 2011 um 10:56 Uhr: "Annoying Banshee: Manchmal hilft es nicht einmal, ein Bild des Covers in dem Ordner abzulegen." Wie löst man das Problem?
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/cf9d4vk |        Planet › ubuntuusers.de     
<superhonk> Hallo alle miteinander. Wenn es ein "startx" gibt gibt es dann auch etwas wie ein "stopx"? Ich würde gerne die laufende grafische Desktopumgebung beenden. 
<Elw3> pkill xorg ?
<ppq> superhonk: 'sudo stop lightdm'
<ppq> vorsicht: das schließt alle laufenden programme
<bullgard4> superhonk: Welche Ubuntuversion und welche Desktopumgebung verwendest Du?
<superhonk> bullgard4: lsb_release -a liefert: Ubuntu 9.10 ich gehe jedoch von eiem XUbuntu aus.
<bullgard4> superhonk: Ich verwende kein Ubuntu 9.10 und kein Xubuntu. Vielleicht hilft das Lesen von http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1676316.html
<superhonk> bullgard4: Ich schau mal rein, danke.
<Frickelpit> superhonk: 9.10 ist EOS von canonical, du solltest dir überlegen das system zu aktualisieren
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<l11> hi all 
<l11> hab mal ne Frage und zwar ich benutze ubuntu 11.10 , jetzt hab ich mir das alte gnome-panel in die startprogramme gebaut aber irgentwie kann ich wenn ich darauf rechtsklick mache nur "Einstellungen" anwählen und nicht "Eigenschaften" und kann das ding somit auch nicht weiter konfigurieren  
<l11> weis einer woran das liegt ? 
<bullgard4> l11: Welche Desktopumgebung benutzt Du?
<ssdrd> hallo, wie kann ich ufw einrichten, dass es automatisch bei Systemstart läuft? nach einem reboot "ufw status" gibt immer "Status: inactive" aus, so dass ich es manuell mit "ufw enable" starten muss. Wie geht das automatisch?
<bullgard4> l11: Ich benutze kein Unity, und weiß da wenig Bescheid.
<bekks> ssdrd: Das tut es per default.
<ssdrd> ich habe nichts an den einstellungen geändert
<ssdrd> es startet jedoch nicht
<ssdrd> ich benutze einen vserver mit Ubuntu Oneiric, welche anderen NetzwerkE Einstellungen könnten verhindern, dass Ufw startet?
<bekks> 12Evtl. irgendwelche Einstellungen deines Hosters.
<ssdrd> wo finde ich die? in welcher datei?
<ssdrd> eine andere firewall wie firestarter sceint nicht installiert zu sein, daran scheint es also nicht zu  liegen
<bekks> Die Einstellungen kann Dir dein Hoster zB per Email mitteilen, was er alles an der VM verdreht hat :)
<PrototypeX29A> immer wenn ich mit dem aktuellsten kernel boote, ist mein backlight aus. In den logs hatte ich jetzt noch nichts gefunden was auf den ausfall hinweist
<PrototypeX29A> jemand ne idee wo ich suchen muss?
<PrototypeX29A> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/772050
<PrototypeX29A> scheinbar bin ich nicht der erste
<bekks> Dann ist es ein Bug.
<dadrc> Hast du die vorgeschlagenen Workarounds probiert?
<PrototypeX29A> dadrc: die hab ich grad erst entdeckt ich les grad mal
<PrototypeX29A> aber da ich auch nen acer hab mit intel chipset scheint es wahrscheinlich, dass es dasselbe problem ist
<l11> halihallo ich versuche mir gerade gnome 3 einzurichten 
<l11> hab aber einige probleme , ich kann nichts minimieren , und die compiz einstellungen regieren garnicht nicht ich kann ein häkchen setzen aber hat garkeinen effekt
<dadrc> Wenn ich jetzt nicht völlig uninformiert bin, benutzt Gnome3 kein Compiz
<l11> gibts was ähnliches ? 
<l11> bzw kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das mache ? 
<l11> und evt den konsolen befehl für noch mehr plugins? 
<hdp> "ähnliches" ist in diesem Fall Mutter.
<l11> ok
<l11> weisst du wie ich es hinbekommen das ich oben rechts bei meinen fenstern nicht nur ein x habe 
<dadrc> l11, die meisten Einstellungen für Gnome3 sind im gnome-tweak-tool zusammengefasst
<dadrc> Damit kannst du unter anderem auch das mit den Fensterbuttons einstellen
<dadrc> l11, Fragen bitte hier, damit im Zweifelsfall auch andere Leute daraus lernen können
<dadrc> Und: ist in den Paketquellen, einfach mit dem Paketmanager deiner Wahl installieren
<l11> okay
<l11> wonach muss ich suchen ? 
<dadrc> Das Paket heißt gnome-tweak-tool, sollte auch so in der Suche zu finden sein.
<dadrc> Wenn es überhaupt nicht will, kannst du das, da du ja den genauen Namen kennst, auch einfach im Terminal installieren: sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<l11> okay habs drauf 
<l11> wie ruf ich das nun auf ? 
<dadrc> "Anwendungen -> Erweiterte Einstellungen / gnome-tweak-tool"
<dadrc> Hier ist übrigens eine ganz nette Einführung zu Gnome3: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gnome_Shell
<l11> okay danke soweit , ich weis ist jetzt ne blöde frage da ich kein panel habe sondern oben nur auf aktivitäten bei gnome3 klicken kann 
<l11> muss ich es suchen 
<dadrc> Wenn du auf Aktivitäten drückst, kannst du dir da auch alle installieren Programme anzeigen lassen
<l11> ich habe mutter installiert 
<l11> aber es wird dort nicht gefunden 
<l11> hmm 
<l11> muss ich vll neustarten ? 
<l11> hmm
<l11> funktioniert noch nichts
<dadrc> l11, mutter musst du nicht installieren oder starten, das läuft schon. Du willst das gnome-tweak-tool starten.
<l11> okay wenn ich das gnome tweak tool starten will öffnet sich ein fenster mit advanced settings
<dadrc> Ja.
<dadrc> Da kannst du jetzt einstellen, was du willst.
<l11> naja viel gibts anscheinend nicht 
<l11> ^^
<dadrc> Du wolltest die Fensterbuttons ändern, das sollte unter Shell sein
<l11> hallo zusammen 
<l11> eigentlich leuchten die tasten an meinem laptob aber seitdem ich ubunutu 11.10 drauf habe nicht mehr
<l11> weis jemand wie ich dieses problem beheben kann ? 
<FUZxxl> Nö
<l11> Ist hier jemand der Ubuntu 11.10 mit Unity benutzt ? 
<bibear> l11: ja hier, aber ich hab keine leuchtenden tasten
<dadrc> l11, wenn es um das Backlight geht, such einfach mal bei Google nach dem Laptopmodell und Ubuntu, für die meisten Geräte findet sich da was
<bibear> l11: support bitte nur hier im channel ;) da können alle mitarbeiten :)
<sdx23> i.a. ist das per xset zu bewerkstelligen.
<l11> also was eher mein problem ist , ich benutze das alte gnome panel , und hab mir das in die start programme gepackt , jetzt kann ich wenn ich Rechtsklick darauf mache keine Eigenschaften einstellen 
<l11> ich komme höchstens auf einstellungen 
<l11> und ich würde mir die fenster genrell gerne ein bischen transparenter machen sodass alles ein wenig moderner aussieht 
<l11> könnt ihr da helfen ? 
<l11> bzw wie habt ihr euch euren desktop gemacht , mit compiz hab ich eigentlich schon das gemacht was ich gerne wollte 
<l11> was mich halt stört das ich mein gnome-panel nicht richtig einstellen kann und den fensterbalken nicht mehr transparenz verleiehen kann 
<bibear> l11: ich hab mich einfach mit unity abgefunden :) ist gar nicht so schlimm, wenn man sich einmal eingearbeitet hat :)
<Simon1> l11, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Panel#Unechte-Transparenz
<hdp> Du versuchst gerade ein Gnome 2 Panel unter Unity laufen zu lassen?
<l11> ja ich krieg aber bis jetzt nur das alte ans laufen 
<tbc2> nabend@all
<tbc2> habe folgendes problem: seit einiger zeit werden angestöpselte exterene platten nicht mehr automatisch gemountet
<tbc2> lsusb zeigt den controller der platte aber an, das gerät ist also da
<tbc2> glieches gilt für die NTFS partitionen meiner internen platte, die sonst zumindest angezeigt und per doppelklick mountbar waren
<tbc2> irgendwas wurde wohl im zuge der letzten updates da gemacht "tief drin im system"
<tbc2> achja --> Linux ubu-4711 2.6.32-36-generic #79-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 8 22:29:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<tbc2> kann jm d helfen?
<bekks> tbc2: Kannst du uns mal ein lsb_release -a nopasten bitte?
<bekks> ,nopaste? tbc2 
<shetlandpony> tbc2: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://pastie.org/ [paste]
<l11> woher bekomme ich den ein moderneres panel 
<l11> als das alte gnome panel ? 
<tbc2> http://pastie.org/3037437
<jokrebel> gn8
<l11> ich hätte einfach nur gerne ein panel unter unity aber nur eins was unten ist und was ich auch flexibel verschieben kann bzw klein machen kann 
<l11> sodass ich es nur aufmache wenn ich es brauch e
<l11> wenn sich da jemand auskennt wie man das einrichtet wär ich um hilfe dankbar
<tbc2> bekks? still there?
<bekks> .
<l11> also hab immer noch ein problem ich benutze ubuntu 11.10 mit unitiy und würde gerne ein vernünftiges panel haben was nur nach unten ausgerichtet ist 
<l11> kann da wer helfen ? 
<tbc2> bekks: habe einen artikel gefunden im wiki, der den automount mechanismus erklärt, der bei mir nicht mehr funktioniert -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount
<tbc2> da steht, man solle ggf. mal die pakete hal / hal-device-manager / gnome-volume-manager neu installieren
<tbc2> beim neuinstall von gnome-volume-manager aber erhalte ich folgende meldung: http://pastie.org/3037638
<tbc2> auch steht da "in "System -> Einstellungen -> Sitzungen" oder "System -> Einstellungen -> Startprogramme" muss ein Eintrag "Datenträgerverwaltung" mit der Befehlszeile gnome-volume-manager --sm-disable vorhanden sein. " ... ist er bei mir aber nicht
<tbc2> ich habe lucid_10.04_LTS der artikel ist aber für 10.10 ... soviel zum, thema LTS :D
<tbc2> hach ... *seufz*
<tbc2> warum geht das "von alleine kaputt"? ich hab doch gar nix gemacht
<bekks> Ich sehe da keine Fehlermeldung, die nicht "normal" ist. "reinstall" ist keine gültige Operation für apt-get
<bekks> Und 10.04 kann _nichts_ dafür, dass jemand einen Artikel für 10.10 geschrieben hat.
<tbc2> @bekks: uups, falscher paste ... hier der richtige --> http://pastie.org/3037696
<bekks> Wenn es das Paket unter 10.04 noch nicht gab, kannst Du es auch nicht installieren.
<tbc2> hab gerade ind er history des wiki artikels gestöbert und der part mit dem paket "gnome-volume-manager" ist vorher schon drin (seit mind. 8.04)
<tbc2> ^^
<bekks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-volume-manager&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/d6o2rdj | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- gnome-volume-manager
<bekks> Dies Paket gab es nur in Hardy Heron.
<tbc2> ok, danke ... im wiki wurde nach dem "getetstet mit 8.04" inhatlioch noch soviel im anschluss geändert, dass diese aussage eben falsch wurde :D
<bekks> Dann korrigiere das doch direkt im Wiki.
<pacy_> abend zusammen
<Genios> Nabend pacy
<leszek> hi
<meho> guten Abend, gibt es ein tool mit dem man unkompliziert grub bearbeiten kann?
<k1l_> meho: es ist nicht kompliziert. man muss sich nur mal 10min zeit nehmen
<bibear> meho: um welches grub geht es denn? 1 oder 2?
<meho> habe ubuntu 11.10 müsste 2 sein.
<k1l_> meho: was klappt denn nicht, bzw was willst du machen? fehlermeldungen? etc.
<meho> k1l_: ich will windows als standard boot einstellen. habe hier so ein tool gefunden hat aber leider nicht geklappt.
<k1l_> meho: "so ein tool"  :/
<meho> k1l_: startup manager
<k1l_> meho: das ist seh einfach unter grub2 du musst nur mal in die dokumentation gucken, da ist es sehr genau erklärt
<k1l_> ,grub2? meho 
<shetlandpony> meho: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<meho> okay danke.
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-10
<skynix> hi
<daswort> hi skynix 
<Witwe> udev autoclose cd eject - was Neues gegen dieses lästige Problem?
<bullgard4> Witwe: Damit Dir jemand helfen kann, mußt Du wahrscheinlich Deinen Hintergrund beleuchten und die Frage präzisieren.
<Witwe> bullgard4: grds immer richtig. Aber guuchl zeigt: Viele haben das Prob. Wer eine Lösung hat, versteht auch die Frage :)
<ngc2997> hm, das partitionierungstool im 12.10 installer möchte mir permanent die partitionsgrößen vorhandener partitionen ändern, bspw wenn ich eine partition als /home einbinden möchte - woran liegt das? (bspw: /dev/sda6 hat 465744MB; beim festlegen des mountpoint wird das wie von zauberhand auf 465745MB erhöht, sprich 1MB mehr...)
<stevieh> irgendwelche magischen Zylindergrenzen oder Rundungsfehler?
<ngc2997> gut möglich.. bis 12.04 war das nie ein problem
<Witwe> stevieh: können Potenzen von geraden Zahlen ungerade sein?
<stevieh> Witwe: och, one off noch drauf und schon sieht es so aus...
<Witwe> stevieh: :)
<ppq> ngc2997: passiert das auch, wenn du "manuell partitionieren" wählst?
<ngc2997> ppq: genau dann
<ngc2997> ("etwas anderes" heißt das im installer)
<stevieh> wieso partionierst du überhaupt?
<ppq> achso. merkwürdig, sowas ist mir auch noch nie untergekommen
<ngc2997> stevieh: ich partitioniere nicht, ich möchte die vorhandenen partitionen verwenden
<ngc2997> funktioniert ja generell auch, aber ich finde das verhalten etwas seltsam
<Witwe> ngc2997: tippe auf Rabatt
<ngc2997> ppq: die partitionierung wurde ursprünglich über den installer von F17 erstellt, vielleicht liegt es daran
<stevieh> ngc2997: und da will er was neu schreiben? Die sau. 
<stevieh> aber wenn da eh schon ne 12.04 drauf ist, mach ein normales update?
<stevieh> upgrade even
<ngc2997> stevieh: im moment ist noch F17 drauf, kein ubuntu
<ppq> ngc2997: das dürfte eigentlich nicht der grund sein
<ppq> ngc2997: kannst du uns mal ein 'sudo parted -l' zeigen?
<stevieh> ngc2997: dann ist aber auch wurscht, gib ihm halt das megabytchen mehr oder weniger.
<ngc2997> ppq: paste.ubuntuusers.de/412207
<ulrich> hi, unter xubuntu fehlt meinen Fenstern der "Rahmen" zum Größe verändern, incl. der Buttons zum Schließen usw. Hat jemand einen Tip?
<ppq> ulrich: da ist der windowmanager wohl abgestürzt. starte ihn neu mit alt+f2 --> xfwm4 --replace 
<ppq> ulrich: dann kannst du mal einen blick in die ~/.xsession-errors werfen und gucken woran es lag
<ppq> ngc2997: sieht eigentlich alles ok aus, keine ahnung
<ulrich> ppq: geht das xfwm4 --replace auch aus einem normalen Terminal?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> das darfst du dann allerdings nicht schließen, bevor du strg+z gedrückt und dann nacheinander bg und disown eingegeben hast
<ppq> sonst schließt es sich gleich wieder mit wenn du das terminal schließt
<ngc2997> ppq: ok, dann nehme ich das mal einfach als voodoo hin... wie gesagt, funktioniert prinzipiell auch, ist nur etwas strange, aus der festlegung des mountpoint rauszugehen und dann präsentiert zu bekommen, daß sich die größe verändert hat (selbst wenn ich den wert vorher korrigiere) - dann kann man nur noch mit "zurück" abbrechen, um eine tatsächliche änderung zu verhindern; der mountpoint ist aber trotzdem korrekt festgelegt...
<ngc2997> ...meine (vorhandene) home-partition möchte ich schon ganz gern inklusive daten behalten... :)
<rhagu> hallo ich habe meinen server von iface eth0 inet dhcp auf static umgestellt, die config sieht wie folgt aus: http://de.pastebin.ca/2291053 nach einem neustart kann ich das gateway anpingen und andere rechner im netz aber keine internetseiten, habe ich etwas vergessen?
<kubine> Title: pastebin - Unnamed - post number 2291053 (at de.pastebin.ca)
<ppq> ngc2997: wenn du interesse hast das problem weiter einzugrenzen, könntest du es mal mit dem textinstaller bspw. der netboot cd versuchen - ob der auch sowas veranstaltet. wenn nicht, ist schonmal ubiquity, der gui-installer, schuld
<koegs> rhagu: geht "ping 8.8.8.8" (ist ein Google DNS Server)
<koegs> evtl. hast du ja keinen DNS eingetragen
<rhagu> koegs ich habe das hier gemacht: http://askubuntu.com/questions/155895/static-ip-configuration-causing-apt-get-errors ping 8.8.8.8 geht sudo apt-get update aber nicht
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Static IP configuration causing apt-get errors - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<koegs> rhagu: ersten kommentar beachten ;-)
<ngc2997> ppq: thx für den tip - schaue ich mir ggf mal an :)
<rhagu> +koegs 8.8.8.8 anpingen funktioniert auch mit einem weiteren ubuntu server (gleiche umstellung dhcp auf static, andere ip natürlich) auch ohne dns-nameserver in die /etc/network/interfaces einzutragen, beides mal versagt aber apt-get
<koegs> rhagu: ja, weil du IPs anpingen kannst, für apt-get und "internetseiten" brauchst du aber nen DNS...
<rhagu> +koegs als dns-nameserver habe ich jetzt einfach einmal meine ipfire gateway addresse eingetragen, mein windows pc der am gleichen netz hängt hat dabei keine probleme mit der namensauflösung
<ulrich> ppq: danke, hat geklappt. Auch nach dem Neustart stimmt jetzt alles wieder. Die .xsession-errors allerdings verstehe ich auch nicht annähernd. Ich habe sie gepostet [paste:412212:.xsession-errors] - falls Du Zeit dafür hast...
<ppq> ulrich: eine URL wäre hilfreich
<ulrich> ppq: sorry: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412212/
<kubine> Title: .xsession-errors › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ulrich> kubine: danke, hatte ich gemacht, nur den Link nicht geschickt...
<ppq> ulrich: hm, nur das übliche gemecker drin, nichts aufschlussreiches
<ulrich> ppq: na gut, hauptsache es läuft wieder. Danke!
<ppq> kein problem
<rhagu> +koegs ein reboot hat es anscheinend getan, danke für die mühe
<agentsoul> Hallo xsane hat sich bei mir aufgehängt und lässt sich auch mit kill -9 nicht zum Beenden bewegen. Weitere Vorschläge einen solchen Prozess zu beenden?
<agentsoul> ich kann den Rechner momentan NICHT neustarten.
<agentsoul> OK der Prozess greift noch auf /dev/bus/usb/001 zu und kann vermutlich deswegen nicht beendet werden.
<agentsoul> wie melde ich das Gerät (Scanner) denn ab? Angeschlossen ist er nicht mehr. Google hat mir bisher nicht geholfen.
<abcd> hallo
<dadrc> hi
<Guest99754> wenn mein wlan stick nicht passt, wie kann ich die richtigen treiber finden
<Guest99754> denn die windows treiber passen nicht
<sdx23> Guest99754: lsusb verwenden, um die Hersteller- und Geräte-ID herauszufinden, danach dann googeln.
<Guest99754> danke
<Nalkem> moin moin, woran kann es liegen das bei einem user die .bash_rc nicht genommen wird wenn man su - user macht? (standartshell ist bash) . wenn man bash explizit startet wird die bash_rc ausgefuehrt; echo $SHELL gibt /bin/bash  aus
<dadrc> die Datei müsste eigentlich .bashrc heißen
<sdx23> `su -` startet eine Login-Shell, damit wird keine bashrc gesourced (es sei denn über profile oder bash_login)
<Witwe> Nalkem: worauf zeigt der symlink /bin/sh ?
<Nalkem> Witwe, auf dash
<Nalkem> da frag ich mich, was ist dash :)
<dadrc> Sowas wie bash, nur dash
<dadrc> Also, eine andere (mimimale) Shell
<Witwe> Nalkem: als hätte ichs gewußt. Hat Ubuntu gemcht wg 2 mikrosekunden schneller. Leg den symlink auf /bin/bash
<LetoThe2nd> Witwe: als hätte ichs gewusst, einfach mal prinzipiell ubuntu die schuld in die schuhe schieben: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_Almquist_shell
<kubine> Title: Debian Almquist shell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<LetoThe2nd> *SCNR*
<Nalkem> Witwe, nuetzt auch nix
<Nalkem> :wq
<Witwe> LetoThe2nd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<kubine> Title: DashAsBinSh - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Witwe> kubine: hihi
<LetoThe2nd> Witwe: soll mir jetzt was sagen? ich möchte nur klarstellen, das hat nicht ubuntu "gemacht", sondern das kommt von den debian jungs :)
<sdx23> Davon ab, dass es offensichtlich nicht das "Problem" (es ist ja gar keines) verursacht.
<LetoThe2nd> sdx23: ++
<Witwe> LetoThe2nd: debian macht das erst seit lenny AFAIK
<Witwe> sdx23: liest dash die .bashrc?
<dadrc> Nein, wieso sollte es? Und wieso vermutest du das Problem bei dash, wenn er doch offensichtlich in bash eingeloggt ist?
<Witwe> dadrc: weil bei ihm bashrc nicht gelesen wird
<dadrc> Richtig. Wenn also Bash die .bashrc nicht liest, ist Dash schuld?
<Witwe> dadrc: Q
<Witwe> mittlerweile jemand da, der was zu dem autoclose-prob von udev was weiß?
<gast> hi
<Guest77023> um die ip von einem client herauszufinden, muss der client an der fritzbox angeschlossen sein oder geht das auch über wlan am pc
<LetoThe2nd> Guest77023: also ich hab die frage nicht verstanden - frag am besten nochmal so, dass jemand der dein netz nicht kenn (wer ist "client"? wer ist "pc"?) weiss was du meinst, dann ist die chance auf ne antwort deutlich grösser.
<Guest77023> da das linux bezogen ist dachte ich, ich frage hier nach
<apricot1> ich will TTF-Fonts (mscorfonts) installieren. Angeboten im softwareCenter wird "Eingeschränkte Extras für Ubuntu" Frage soll ich die angebotene Erweierung für 'Adobe-Flash' abwählen? 
<LetoThe2nd> Guest77023: den bezug spricht dir ja auch keiner ab, es ist nur nicht verständlich was du wissen möchtest.
<Guest77023> ich muss über telnet und laptop, welcher über wlan mit einer fritzbox verbunden ist, die ip und kernel vom receiver herausfinden
<dadrc> apricot1, du kannst auch einfach ttf-mscorefonts-installer installieren, ohne das ganze Metapaket zu installieren
<apricot1> ok - danke
<apollo13> Guest77023: telnet, lol
<apollo13> welcher pc hat denn heutzutage noch telnet ein?!
<Guest77023> habe ich jetzt aktiviert
<LetoThe2nd> Guest77023: ip am einfachsten über das webfrontend der fritzbox, kernelversion kriegst du von aussen nie raus. da musst du leute fragen, die den receiver kennen/supporten (und da der nicht unter ubuntu läuft, nicht uns.)
<LetoThe2nd> Guest77023: wobei dir der receiver sicher auch in irgendnem menü sagt was er gerade für ne ip hat ;)
<apricot1> Grundsätzlich zu Adobe-Flash. Wird ja wohl nicht mehr unterstützt. Gibts ne Alternative, z.B'Gnash' ? 
<Guest77023> ich habe eine linux version draufgespielt, und die leute meinten das es so geht. 
<Guest77023> denn für wlan brauche ich den kernel 
<LetoThe2nd> Guest77023: dann frag aber doch bitte auch "die leute" wie. weil ubuntu ists sicher keins, und wir sind hier der _UBUNTU_ channel
<dadrc> apricot1, gibt nur keine Versionen mehr, aber Sicherheitsupdates schon noch
<LetoThe2nd> Guest77023: alternativ bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter machen.
<dadrc> Flashalternativen für Videos: HTML5, der Rest taugt nichts
<Guest77023> ok danke
<apricot1> dadrc, ja HTML-5 is klar. Aber für bestehende Flash-Video-Formate (.flv).
<dadrc> Chrome, die haben aktuelle Flashplugins
<apricot1> ja hab Chrome drauf und benutze ihn auch für youtube etc.
<apricot1> habe mscorefonts-installer installiert. aber in Libre-Office ist kein 'Arial' zu finden. 
<apricot1> auch keine andere 'windows' TTF
<BigKing> Hallo, kann Kubuntu / Ubuntu IPsec als VPN-Verbindung?
<dadrc> apricot1,  fc-cache -f -v
<apricot1> supi - danke
<dadrc> BigKing, ja. Ob es da für KDE was grafisches gibt, keine Ahnung.
<dadrc> BigKing, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/kvpnc sieht vielversprechend aus
<kubine> Title: kvpnc › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BigKing> ne ich will per RDP via VPN / IPsec auf die Arbeit zugreifen. Mein Admin sagt... geht unter Linux nicht weil er das RDP Protokoll > 6.0 nutze
<dadrc> Und was hat das dann mit dem VPN zu tun?
<dadrc> BigKing, für RDP6 brauchst du freerdp-x11 (bzw remmina) angeblich geht das damit
<apollo13> freerdp kann nen großteil von 7.1
<apricot1> dadrc, fc-cache -f -v hat leider nicht geholfen
<mat619> Tag! Frage: Ich hab hier eine recht starke Xeon-Workstation auf Kubuntu 12.04 Basis, die ein Kollege von mir gern vom Windows Terminal Server aus hin und wieder wegen ihrer Rechenleistung mitnutzen wollen würde. Womit ließe sich das wohl am einfachsten realisieren?
<dadrc> mat619, wahrscheinlich ein rdp-Server auf der Ubuntu-Kiste
<mat619> dadrc: Hatt ich auch überlegt, aber sowas noch nie gebastelt... frage mich v. a., was am einfachsten ginge. Habe auch mal von X2go gelesen, das fiel mir dazu auch noch ein, aber was wohl einfacher ist..?
<dadrc> xrdp installieren, soll angeblich mit wenig bis garkeiner Konfiguration auskommen
<dadrc> Es sei denn, der Kerl braucht nur Konsole, dann natürlich nicht.
<dadrc> Meh, da war die Leitung weg
<dadrc> War noch was?
<FridgeBoxX> nope
<Moewe> hi
<Moewe> hat von euch schon jemand das problem gehabt, das beim steam über wine keine schrift angezeigt wird?
<Moewe> schriftarten habe ich installiert
<dadrc> hm. ja
<dadrc> Moewe, das Problem ist bekannt, gibt einen Befehl, um das zu fixen
<dadrc> Moment.
<dadrc> Moewe, mit -no-dwrite starten
<Moewe> vielen danke
<Moewe> ich teste das mal
<fist> hey, ich habe ausversehen bei der arbeit einen druckauftrag an meinen heim-netzwerkdrucker geschickt. jetzt bekomme ich alle paar sekunden ein pop-up, dass es einen connection-error gibt. ich bekomme den druckauftrag aber nicht aufgelistet und kann das popup-fenster auch nicht anklickne. wie komme ich am einfachsten an den druckauftrag und breche ihn ab
<Moewe> dadrc, hat geklappt
<Moewe> vielen dank
<dadrc> fist, `cancel`
<Moewe> kann man vllt ins wiki übertragen, wenn es so oft vorkommt
<dadrc> Moewe, kannst du machen :)
<fist> dadrc: cancel wo, ich sehe nur die ausgabe (popup), habe aber kein interfäce
<dadrc> fist, ist ein Shellbefehl
<dadrc> Sorry, dachte das wär anhand der Backticks ersichtlich.
<dadrc> Mit `cancel -a <druckername>` kannst du alle Druckaufträge an den Drucker abbrechen
<fist> dadrc: hilft nicht
<fist> okay sek
<dadrc> Am besten vorher mit `lpstat -p` nachgucken, wie der Drucker intern heißt
<fist> lpstats -p kommt nicht zurück (also arbeitet ohne rückgabe), aber witzigerwesie kommt auch kein popup mehr
<fist> ich denke nach nem neustart erledigt sich das eh von allein
<fist> -s
<fist> merci <3
<apricot1> habe ttf-mscorefonts-installer installiert  / fc-cache -f -v ausgeführt Trotzdem sind keine eintesprechenden TTF-Fonts vorhanden. Werde in ~/.fonts noch in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Moewe> es gibt bei winetricks ein programm, mit dnenen man nachinstallieren kan
<Moewe> oder geht es allgemein um fonts?
<apricot1> es geht um die Fonts
<apricot1> ich hätte die gerne in LibreOffice u.a.
<apricot1> laut Ubunuusers.de sollte es ausreichen den mscoefonts-installer zu installieren
<Moewe> um in usr zu schreiben brauch man root rechte
<Moewe> aber warum die nichtmal in ~/ sind ka
<apricot1> hab auch sudo mscorfonts-installer gemacht
<apricot1> muss man mit dem mscorefonts-installer die Schriften erst installieren?
<apricot1> *flüster* ich probier mal den Windowstrick: *booten*  .... pssst
<AtrumCorvus> apricot1, schau mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriften#Installation
<kubine> Title: Schriften › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<AtrumCorvus> weg issa
<Moewe> denke mal er/sie hat da schon geschaut
<AtrumCorvus> wenn man die erste schriftart die man installieren will mit doppelklick öffnet und dann auf installieren, dann nach der install mal schaut ob der versteckte ornder vorhanden ist dann weiß manns
<AtrumCorvus> man hat ja die möglichkeit
<AtrumCorvus> arbeit spart man sich auch wenn man den ordner auf der home partition selbst erstellt
<Moewe> hm apricot kommt net wieder
<apricot1> jetzt hats geklappt mit den MS-TTF Schriften. In usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts ist 'ne README. Einfach ein 'reinstall'. Übrigens bei MyscriptFont.com/de.html kann man seine eigenen Schrift als Font generieren. 
<d00mrul0r> hi, ist getdeb und playdeb tot?
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, frag die Jungs von getdb/playdeb :)
<bumblebee> Tach, kurz vor dem boot sehe ich in GRUB irgendwelche errors die aber nur sehr kurz zu sehen sind, denn es kommt dann sofort die luks password abfrage und dannach dieser Ladescreen von ubuntu... gibt es eine möglichkeit das ich nur TEXT beim booten sehen kann? hab schon versucht no splash in grub config einzutragen
<d00mrul0r> hardware is wohl kaputt bei getdeb also das projekt lebt wohl noch
<d00mrul0r> bumblebee: das geht aber kp mehr was ich gemacht habe für nur text
<bumblebee> d00mrul0r:  schau mal bitte in deine grub.cfg , dachte "no splash" wäre ausreichend
<Moewe> habs auch mit noplymoth versucht
<Moewe> funtz net
<bumblebee> d00mrul0r:  evtl kannst du es auf nopaste.me posten
<Moewe> +u
<tiax> bumblebee: Du kannst beim Booten shift gedrückt halten, dann kommt das Bootmenü von Grub. Dort kannst Du den Eintrag mittels "e" bearbeiten. Etwas weiter unten findest Du da "quiet" und splash"
<tiax> das kannst Du entfernen und schon ist alles nur Text
<bumblebee> tiax:  werde ich testen , thx
<tiax> bumblebee: das ist in der Zeile mit dem Kernel. Weiß gerade nicht auswendig, wie die genau aussieht, aber das wirst Du dann schon sehen
<tiax> ggf erkennt man's daran, dass "quiet" und "splash" mit drin stehen ;)
<daswort> tiax: gibts dafür eigentlich eine tastenkombination? Ich vergesse die immer.
<daswort> +nicht
<Moewe> aber muss doch auch in ne konfig zu schreiben sein
<d00mrul0r> hmm jetzt guck ich nach und er/sie ist Quit: Page closed ;-)
<tiax> daswort: wofür? Um in das Menü zu kommen? Ja, beim Booten Shift drücken, dann "e" für edit
<daswort> nein um den splash-screen auszublenden tiax 
<tiax> daswort: hm, keine Ahnung, ich mach's immer so. Ggf einfach mal per escape probieren, wenn's schon bootet
<Moewe> wenn das menü erscheint shift drücken?
<tiax> achso, ne. Nur, falls das Menü gar nicht erst erscheint
<tiax> man kann das gleiche natürlich auch in die Konfiguration schreiben, dann ist es dort halt permanent
<daswort> Ich will ja nicht Grub sondern plymoth ausblenden, wenn ich es brauche
<tiax> daswort: jo, das geht auf die selbe Art und Weise. Was man mit meiner Methode bearbeitet sind die Parameter, die Grub dem Kernel / init übergibt
<tiax> darunter eben auch quiet und splash für den Bootvorgang NACH grub
<Gods_Father> moin. ich kann nach einem update auf kernel 3.5.0-18 meine BCM43225 nicht mehr sehen. der BroadcomSTA treiber kannnicht mehrinstalliert werden.
<Gods_Father> kann man das beheben?
<daswort> Mit altem Kernel gehts weiterhin? Gods_Father 
<napterk_> Hi! Ich hab ständig Probleme zu drucken. Kann ich irgendwie die Cups Dienste neu starten?
<dAnjou> Gods_Father: einfach den alten kernel verwenden
<Gods_Father> dAnjou: plan B?
<dAnjou> Gods_Father: fußball?
<Gods_Father> tolle idee
<daswort> Warum verschwinden die immer?
<dAnjou> ich hab keine ahnung, was er damit fragen wollte
<dAnjou> und warum soll ich mir deshalb die finger wund schreiben?
<daswort> napterk_: Ich rate mal: `sudo service cups restart` ?
<napterk_> gibts irgendwie die Möglichkeit nen Epso Ip5000 zu resten?
<jokrebel> napterk_: Was ist ein "Epso Ip5000" und was verstest Du unter "resten"? *vermut* Du willst einen Epsondrucker resettten -> was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<napterk_> jokrebel> nun ja, da es keinen reset Knopf an dem Drucker gibt, muss es wohl über ubuntu oder cups laufen. Da ich bei cups aber nur die Aufträge abbrechen kann, wollt ich mal fragen ob es auch eine andere Mgl gibt ?
<jokrebel> napterk_: Ausstecken
<jokrebel> napterk_: Und das ist wenn dann Drucker- und Treiberabhängig
<napterk_> jokrebel> klar, doch die Probleme das ich immer die Meldung von Cups bekomme "Waiting for printer to become available." sind seit neustem ständig und keine Ahnung warum?
<napterk_>  
<napterk_> jokrebel> übrigens Ausstecken hilft, doch nach jedem zweiten Druckauftrag ausstecken ist auch keine Lösung
<jokrebel> napterk_: Ist der Drucker denn noch online?
<napterk_> jokrebel> anscheinend kann er noch angesprochen werden, doch er ist ständig besetzt und reagiert nicht. Aber da weiß ich auch nicht weiter
<jokrebel> napterk_: Kannst das genauer erläutern? Was meinst Du mit "angesprochen werden" und "ständig besetzt"?
<napterk_> jokrebel> wenn der Drucker blockiert ist, kann CUPS noch Druckaufträge verarbeiten aber der Drucker ist beschäftigt oder so... Warum ist der Drucker blockiert, wenn er einen Druckauftrag abgeschlossen hat?
<napterk_> jokrebel> vielleicht muss ich mal einen anderen Cups Treiber verwenden?
<jokrebel> napterk_: Nur weil CUPS noch was entgegennimmt heißt das nicht, dass der Drucker noch erreichbar ist.
<daswort> schau doch mal ob es generell bugs zum modell gibt napterk_ 
<jokrebel> napterk_: Drucker haben doch meist eine Anzeige für den "online-Zustand". Notfalls mal im Handbuch schaun.
<napterk_> jokrebel> Handbuch schon gecheckt -> da steht nur das blinken, gerad gearbeitet wird=das tut es immer. Bei Launchpad noch nicht reingeschaut, google hat aber nichts gebracht. 
<jokrebel> napterk_: Wie ist der Drucker denn überhaupt angschlossen (kenne den nicht)? USB; Seriell; LAN; WLAN?
<napterk_> jokrebel> usb. also bei den Bugs gibts ja schon einige...
<jokrebel> napterk_: Ach ja? zeig
<pYr0x> hi, wenn ich nginx manuell komiliere und installiere, dann kann ich ihn über apt-get und über die backports nicht mitupdaten
<bekks> Richtig.
<jokrebel> pYr0x: Fürchte so ist das bei händisch reingepfrimeltem Zeug…
<pYr0x> ok
<pYr0x> auch wenn die selbe version verwende die in der rep.
<bekks> Auch dann, ja.
<pYr0x> und wie bekommt das ubuntu mit?
<bekks> Die Paketdatenbank weiß, woher ein Paket installiert wurde.
<pYr0x> naja und was ist wenn ich zuerst über apt-get installiere
<pYr0x> und danach nochmal nachträglich komipliere
<bekks> Abgesehen davon kompiliert man ja selbst, weil man eben nicht die Version aus den Repos will, und auch keine Updates.
<pYr0x> naja ich muss nginx mit einem zusatzmodul ausstatten und das geht nur beim neukompilieren
<chk> hi
<bekks> Ja, und damit hast du dann ja wieder eine nicht brauchbare (weil ohne Zusatzmodul ausgestattete) Version aus den Repos nach dem nächsten Update.
<bekks> Und genau das willst du ja nicht. :)
<chk> weiß jemand wie ich das signal der soundkarte per upnp an meine mediabox weitergeben kann
<pYr0x> bekks: ok... und ich muss dann jedesmal den nginx manuell kompilieren wenn ich eine neue version updaten will
<bekks> pYr0x: Ja, und das will man ja auch nicht. Da macht man die Updates idR doch lieber einfach manuell.
<pYr0x> bekks: ja und das update läuft dann so ab das ich dann die source runterlade und neu kompilieren muss
<dAnjou> pYr0x: überleg dir aber, dein kompiliertes nginx vielleicht doch mit checkinstall installierst, nicht mit make install
<bekks> pYr0x: Ja genau. Aber das will man eben nicht bei jedem minor-release-update machen.
<dAnjou> s/installierst/zu installieren/
<pYr0x> bekks: ja das stimmt, aber ich brauche das modul von nginx
<pYr0x> dAnjou: was meinst du?
<dAnjou> chk: recherchier mal in richtung pulseaudio und upnp
<bekks> pYr0x: Dann vergiss die Updates aus den Repos und baue dein Paket manuell, mit checkinstall.
<dAnjou> pYr0x: make install installiert an der paketverwaltung vorbei und somit stehen die chancen hoch, dass du es nie mehr sauber loswirst
<chk> hab ich schon, bekomm das aber ledier nicht hin. hab mit paprefs den sound als upnp freigegeben, er zeigt mir ds aber nicht an am asus o!play
<chk> er zeigt mir nur die filme etc. an
<dAnjou> pYr0x: checkinstall baut ein DEB und dpkg installiert es dann
<dAnjou> das is für debian-basierte systeme wesentlich sauberer
<pYr0x> dAnjou: aber das manuelle updaten bleibt dabei aber auch
<dAnjou> pYr0x: ja
<pYr0x> hat jemand erfahrung mit chroot und p
<pYr0x> php5 fpm
<pYr0x> bekomm das irgendwie nicht zu laufen
<BDick> Moin, ich habe ein Problem mit evince in meinem Ubuntu 12.10. Und zwar ersetzt es in einem PDF die Font Arial durch Nimbus Sans L. die ms core fonts sind jedoch installiert, für Times new Roman Bold und Arial Bold nimmt es auch diese
<BDick> Jemand eine Idee, was da kaputt ist?
<Moewe> was nutzt du denn für einen betrachter?
<BDick> Moewe: evince
<Moewe> schonmal einen anderen betrachter versucht?
<stevieh> BDick: kannst ja mal mit strace schauen, welche fonts er wirklich sucht.. wie das geht kannst du ergooglen.
<BDick> Moewe: ich habe noch epdfview probiert, da sieht es gleich schlimm aus. Jedoch gibts da keine Anzeige, welche Fonts geladen werden
<BDick> stevieh: ich schau mal, bisher habe ich das aus der evince integrierten Information drüber, welche fonts er nutzt.
<stevieh> evtl. nur ein kleines alias problem
<BDick> stevieh: in die Richtung dachte ich erst auch, aber das evince sagt mir ja selbst, dass es da andere Font nutzt
<BDick> über den strace output komme ich irgendwie nur an die info, welche fontconfig cachedateien er liest
<stevieh> BDick: hm... mehr nicht? Blöd
<BDick> stevieh: https://mixed.bdick.de/pdf_kaputt.png so siehts aus
<ppq> wild geraten: könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass die msttcorefonts nur als truetype vorliegen, im pdf aber postscript fonts benötigt werden. lösung: schriften ins pdf einbetten. alles andere ist imho sowieso blödsinn. schon klar, ist nicht von dir das pdf...
<apollo13> oder mit acrobat reader aufmachen, der hat afaik ne weitere liste von schriften
<BDick> apollo13: den wollte ich an sich vermeiden, da es ja leider nur noch alte Versionen fürs Linux gibt
<BDick> es ist ja auch eher eine Schönheitsfrage, lesen kann mans ja
<BDick> hm mit dem foxit reader gehts in schön
<agaNox> join /#archlinux.de
<Moewe> ohne /
<Moewe> bzw. vor dem join
<agaNox> Moewe:  ja bin schon weg ;) Danke
<agaNox> bzw da wo ich sien soll
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-11
<ben1u> doof, dass man aus Nautilus heraus beim komprimieren nicht die Kompressionsstärke einstellen kann -.-
<enelya> hi jemand vom team da?
<stevieh> die haben alle mittag. Ich bin der hausmeister. Was gibts?
<enelya> wenn ich in einem chat bin und jemand etwas schreibt scrollt es nicht automatisch nach unten so das ich das mit der hand machen muss
<enelya> weißt du woran das liegen könnte
<dAnjou> enelya: musst noch dazu sagen, dass du konversion nutzt
<enelya> nein ich meine einen java chat
<enelya> nicht irc
<enelya> hier geht das ja
<enelya> aber da im chat nicht
<dAnjou> woher soll man das wissen?
<enelya> gibt es denn im browser einstellungen wo man das einstellen kann?
<sdx23> enelya: nö, das dürfte vielmehr ein dem Java-Applet inhärentes Problem sein. D.h. du müsstest dich an die Programmierer desselben wenden.
<enelya> aber vor paar tagen ging es ja noch..bzw einmal danach auch nicht mehr
<enelya> das man vielleicht diesen scroll balken rechts irgendwie verändern kann geht auch nich oder
<sdx23> Ohne genauere Informationen, was das für ein Chat sein soll, kann man da kaum was sagen. Aber ohnehin wäre es sinnvoller, die Betreiber des Chats zu fragen.
<enelya> ok 
<enelya> danke
<dreamon__> Kennt jemand ein Programm, das die Bildschirmhelligkeit des Monitors an die Helligkeit der Umgebung anpasst. Eventuell über die Kamera wie hell es im Raum ist?
<dAnjou> !redshift > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu Redshift finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Redshift
<dreamon> dAnjou, Ja, der Regelt aber nach Tageszeit.. Kann er auch Kamera?
<dAnjou> dreamon: weiß ich nich. war nur n vorschlag.
<dAnjou> wär ne nette programmieraufgabe
<dAnjou> is auch gar nich sooo schwer
<UbuntuFan> habe ubuntu 10.04 und habe dieses eingeben sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime "nun sind ide symbole im Dateisystem verschoben auf 100% bekomme die nicht mehr unter einander .Listenansicht und kompakte ansicht funktionieren 
<UbuntuFan> Bei 100% liegen die symbole kweer durch den Garten nicht mehr sortiert
<dreamon> dAnjou, Du bist gebucht, wie lang brauchst du? ;)
<dAnjou> zeit is grad ausverkauft, kommt auch erst ende märz wieder rein
<erdnussr4dio> Guten Tag. Ich möchte gerne mal erfahren in welchen Ordnern/Dateien/configs man automatisch skripte/befehle sonstwas in ubuntu ausführen kann. Hab ein arm netbook dass einen soundchip hat, der von einem via usb angeschlossenen i2c gerät angesprochen wird und suche nach dem code, der das ding zum laufen bekommt. Zu dem netbook war ein ubuntu mitgeliefert, so dass ich nun versuche herauszufinden, wie das den Sound aktiviert.
<Fuchs> einige, 
<Fuchs> siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart  fuer Autostart, fuer Hardware sind es aber wohl eher udev Regeln, 
<kubine> Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev
<kubine> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<erdnussr4dio> Fuchs: danke!
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache :) 
<Fuchs> ich vermute bei usb Zeugs eine udev Regel, welche die noetigen Module laedt und Dinge konfiguriert, 
<Fuchs> dann macht pulseaudio den Rest  (pulse findest Du auch im Wiki) 
<erdnussr4dio> Fuchs: naja ein modul gibts zur soundkarte nicht. das wunderte mich ja auch :D
<erdnussr4dio> lsmod hat vllt 5 einträge.
<LetoThe2nd> einfacher grund: in der arm-welt baut man für solche geräte spezifische kernels und die intelligenz liegt direkt da drin.
<erdnussr4dio> http://paste.xinu.at/q2mJC/
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<erdnussr4dio> LetoThe2nd: und alle treiber direkt in den kernel und deswegen so wenige module richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> erdnussr4dio: sinngemäss ja
<erdnussr4dio> ok. Dann werde ich mir die kernel config auch nochmal genauer ansehen
<LetoThe2nd> erdnussr4dio: die bringt dich da kaum weiter.
<LetoThe2nd> erdnussr4dio: da siehst du höchstens, was an hardware drin sein kann.
<LetoThe2nd> erdnussr4dio: das einzige was bei sowas hilft ist code lesen ;)
<erdnussr4dio> LetoThe2nd: ok :)
<LetoThe2nd> erdnussr4dio: was für ein gerät, welcher kernel, welches ubuntu?
<erdnussr4dio> LetoThe2nd: hercules ecafe ex hd imx51 plattform kernel 2.6.35 ubuntu 10.04-hercules edition
<erdnussr4dio> sinngemäß
<LetoThe2nd> erdnussr4dio: warum sinngemäss?
<erdnussr4dio> LetoThe2nd: bei der Bezeichnung des ubuntus. Das ist ein modifiziertes 10.04. 
<LetoThe2nd> erdnussr4dio: ja, aber was ist jetzt druaf?
<erdnussr4dio> LetoThe2nd: das ausgelieferte, vom Hersteller modifizierte 10.04
<LetoThe2nd> also gefummelter .35er ist auf jeden fall mal nicht so richtig schön.
<erdnussr4dio> Ich hatte bis heute morgen ein gentoo drauf mit dem 2.5.36 kernel aus den sourcen gebaut wie der in dem ubuntu aber der sound lief nicht.
<erdnussr4dio> LetoThe2nd: deshalb vermute ich, dass da noch eine andere software ausserhalb des kernels die soundkarte startet/anspricht 
<erdnussr4dio> LetoThe2nd: ja schön ists nicht aber geht erstmal nicht anders.
<erdnussr4dio> LetoThe2nd: hab den kernel mal in nen git gepackt und nen merge mit 3.0.55 probiert und muss mich nunmal hinsetzen und die konflikte lösen, was ich aber wohl nicht allein schaffen werde...aber prinzipiell läuft der 2.6.35er zufriedenstellend...
<LetoThe2nd> erdnussr4dio: tja, have fun.
<erdnussr4dio> Nun versuche ich also herauszufinden welche Software die Soundkarte startet :P
<erdnussr4dio> LetoThe2nd: thx
<bluenemo>  hi jungs, sorry ich will nicht spamen aber das geht uns alle was an. wenn ihr der selben meinung seid bitte die oeffentliche petition unterzeichen und bitte weiter sagen und sharen: http://www.avaaz.org/de/hands_off_our_internet_i/?baFMIcb&v=20042 danke!
<kubine> Title: Avaaz - ITU: Hände weg von unserem Internet! (at www.avaaz.org)
<LetoThe2nd> bluenemo: das ist laut channelregeln spam, beim nächsten mal gibts +q. erte, einzige und letzte warnung. danke.
<bluenemo> verstehe ich, aber wenn die damit durchkommen haben wir nicht mehr viel vom internet. war das erste und letzte mal das ich sowas gepostet hab, undi ch bin schon echt lange im irc. habs mir ueberlegt, tut mir leid, fand es trotzdem richtig
<Fuchs> bluenemo: stell Dir einfach vor jeder wuerde das machen, wenn er etwas fuer wichtig befindet. Supportkanaele sind fuer support da, deswegen haben solche Links, so gut sie auch sein moegen, da nichts verloren. Besten Dank :) 
<bluenemo> ja hast ja recht. wie gesagt bin jetzt seit fast 15 jahren admin und hier unterwegs. normal stimm ich dir zu da sah ichs grad anders ;) passiert aber nicht nochmal. les den link dann verstehst du mich ;)
<Fuchs> Noe. Schoenen Tag trotzdem :) 
<bluenemo> lol. dir auch ;)
<Sysopa> moin, ich suche eine sinnige Möglichkeit, ein Kubuntu 12.10 mit Softwareraid - am besten im Textmodus - zu installieren... Alternate-CD gibts nicht mehr und das mini.iso, das die ubuntu-Seite vorschlägt, erkennt die Hardware nicht... gibts mit dem normalen ISO Image eine Möglichkeit, das zu installieren? (Raid ist bereits vorbereitet, partitioniert und formatiert)
<ppq> Sysopa: ja, per debootstrap geht das
<ppq> Sysopa: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_mit_debootstrap
<kubine> Title: Installation mit debootstrap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sysopa> *klick*
<Sysopa> ppq: das sieht SEHR GUT aus - da fühlt man sich fast wie zuhause... :-)
<Sysopa> ppq: das ist genau das, was ich suchte... danke!
<ppq> :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> kann man scripte in nautilus 3.4 irgendwie wieder aktivieren?
<jokrebel> Das solltest Du etwas genauer erläutern, was Du wofür erreichen willst.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich möchte wieder nautilus scripte nutzen könne, die ich aus dem kontextmenü jegliche jahre ausgeführt hatte.
<I-Punkt> wie bringe ich kvm bei, die vorhandene br0 zu nutzen, damit die VM im lokalen Adressband arbeitet?7
<Robert_Zenz> IchEsseDichAuf, meinst du nautilus-actions?
<jokrebel> IchEsseDichAuf: Ich kenn Bash-scripte. Aber was sind Nautilus-Scripte?
<IchEsseDichAuf> das sind auch bash scripte, die aus dem kontextmenü ausgeführt werden
<IchEsseDichAuf> sie werden in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ abgelegt, und sind dann halt aus nautilus heraus ausführbar
<jokrebel> IchEsseDichAuf: Hmm - nicht ausführbar? oder weil gnome inzwischen Version3 ist?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ja, weil nautilus 3.4 kastriert wurde, so dass diese funktionen scheinbar nicht mehr da sind.
<Robert_Zenz> IchEsseDichAuf, das Paket nennt sich nautilus-actions...
<IchEsseDichAuf> Robert_Zenz: nautilus-actions ist schon eine andere sache.
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-12
<nalta> Guten Morgen, sagt mal, ich habe Gnome 3 unter 12.04 installiert und jetzt finde ich mein Ubuntu One nirgendwo mehr wieder. Jemand eine Idee?
<krautguy> hi everyone
<nalta> huhu
<exoon> Wenn ich beim Thunderbird einen Imap-Ordner nach lokal kopiere, dann bleiben 90% der Unterordner leer. Weiß jemand warum?
<Seymour> Mein Synaptic ist schon wieder kaputt - ist bei Ubuntu standardmäßig ein FTP-Client an Bord?
<Seymour> So komfortables Frontend-mäßig?
<exoon> Seymour, tut es notfalls auch ein Firefox Addon?
<Seymour> Notfalls...
<exoon> da gibt es ja welche
<Seymour> aber kann Firefox ftp nicht bereits ohne Addon?
<exoon> kA
<koegs> exoon: nautilus kann afaik ftp, bin mir aber grad nicht sicher
<koegs> ansonsten empfehle ich immer Filezilla
<exoon> koegs, seine Paketverwaltung ist ja kaputt.
<koegs> dann würde ich mal schauen was apt-get sagt oder sie reparieren...
<exoon> ich auch :)
<koegs> huch, ich sollte vielleicht auch Seymour highlighten -.-
<Seymour> er stürzt beim Reparaturversuch immer brutal ab
<Seymour> während er an irgendwelchen alten Kernels rumfrickelt
<Seymour> muss das wohl mal filmen, um die Meldungen währenddessen mitzubekommen
<koegs> Seymour: ich empfehle das Software-Center bzw. apt-get um zu sehen was da los ist
<Seymour> aaaaaaaaaaahhh! Fire-FTP geht
<inChange> http://www.computerwoche.de/a/richard-stallman-ubuntu-ist-spyware,2529143
<kubine> Title: Linux- und Open-Source-Rückblick : Richard Stallman: Ubuntu ist Spyware - computerwoche.de (at www.computerwoche.de)
<LetoThe2nd> inChange: wie immer, gilt auch für dich - jegliche art von meinungsmache-links ist hier unerwünscht. erste, einzige und letzte warnung.
<azrael_> guten abend mir wird gesagt das paket sei von schlechter qualität wenn ich es installieren will, es sind drucker-treiber gibt es eine möglich die paket troztdem zu installieren oder wird es darauf hinaus laufen das ich ein älteres linux nehmen muss um die treiber zu installieren bsp debian ..?
<dadrc> kannst du erzwingen.
<azrael_> und was sind die folgen?
<dadrc> Kommt drauf an, was an dem Paket schlecht ist
<dadrc> Lässt sich so allgemein nicht sagen
<jokrebel> azrael_: Zeig doch mal die komplette Meldung
<jokrebel>  : azrael_: Am besten . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<azrael_> http://pastebin.com/TBLswxcF
<kubine> Title: Dieses Paket ist von schlechter Qualität Die Installation eines Pakets, das ge - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> azrael_: Hm - bitte auch nie anderen geforderten Pastes. ---> dann: 2.) Und wo ist das Paket her und wie installiert Du es?
<azrael_> die pastes zu update und upgrade setzen doch vorraus das ich das paket installiert habe oder?
<daswort> Gibts irgendwo Logs wenn man Ärger mit der Maus hat? Genauer mit einer Maustaste. mit xev lauschen?
<k1l> azrael_: nein
<azrael_> was entnimmst du den pastes für informationen?
<azrael_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412227/
<kubine> Title: ... › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<DanielX42> Hey. Kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus und möchte via id3v2 mp3 Tags verändern. Auf meinem lokalen GUI System zu Hause funktioniert das. Auf meinem privaten Testserver (10.4) erhalte ich merwürdige (chinesische) Zeichen in den Tags. locale habe ich ein mal auf deutsch und englisch gesetzt, aber keine Veränderung. Gibt es sonst noch Spracheinstellungen?
<jokrebel> azrael_: Und Punkt 2?
<azrael_> ah sry hab es von der lexmark homepage mein drucker ist dort aufgeführt ubuntu allerdings nur bis 10.04
<jokrebel> daswort: Ja xev wär ne möglichkeit. Könnt ja auch ein Hardwareproblem sein.
<azrael_> ich klicke auf die deb. datei um es zu installierenm
<jokrebel> oh gott ein Lexmark ;-/
<jokrebel> azrael_: Keine gute Idee ein Paket das für 10.04 ist in ein 12.10 reinzuprügeln…
<azrael__> hab ich mir fast gedacht 
<azrael__> stellt es sich viel schwieriger dar mit debian statt mit ubuntu zu arbeiten?
<hdp> Inwiefern?
<jokrebel> azrael__: Was wäre der Vorteil für Dich? …und - eigentlich geht die Frage über die Themen dieses Kanals hinaus.
<jokrebel> azrael__: Ist das ein USB-Drucker? vielleicht gibts ja bessere Lösungen…
<azrael__> ja
<jokrebel> azrael__: Dan paste mal ein lsusb bitte
<azrael_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412232/
<kubine> Title: ... › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> azrael_: Wie heißt das Modell?
<mgolisch> gibts eigentlich gescheite linux drucker?
<dAnjou> !hcl > mgolisch 
<kubine> mgolisch: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<mgolisch> also welche die den vollen funktions umfang auch unter linux bringen? ich mein sowas wie mehrere seiten auf eine drucken,verkleinern,vergoessern,duplex druck usw
<jokrebel> mgolisch: Mit HP hab ich zB. bisher nur gute Erfahrungen. Aber das ist gefühlt…
<mgolisch> bzw kann unserer auch lochen und heften usw
<ring0> hab subjektiv mit hp auch nur gute erfahrungen gemacht
<jokrebel> mgolisch: Du hast nen Drucker der auch ein Buch oder Ordner draus machen kann? Toll, aber wohl eher OT
<ben1u> mgolisch: HP Officejet 6500 A plus
<seven_> hallo, ich habe exakt dieses problem mit xubuntu 12.10. kann mir da jemand helfen?
<dadrc> "exakt dieses"?
<mgolisch> exakt welches problem?
<k1l> nope, keiner kann helfen
<k1l> :)  (smilie vergessen )
<seven_> beim booten bleibt er bei firewire_ohci failed to link power status hängen
<k1l> scheint der bug zu sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/990510  unten in den kommentaren wird auf den anderen bg verlinkt, indem als workaround auch das abschalten von firewire empfohlen wird. schau am besten mal rein
<jokrebel> seven_: Und "exakt dieses" hast Du wo (Link) gefunden?
<kubine> Title: Bug #990510 “Hang on boot after updated to 12.04 Precise Pangoli...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<seven_> google?
<jokrebel> seven_: Klar ich google jetzt um vielleicht das zu finden was "genau Dein Problem beschreibt"… oder auch ein paar Tausend andere Links, welche nicht der sind den Du meinst ;-/
<mgolisch> den beschriebenen workaround mal probiert?
<mgolisch> oder brauchst du firewire?
<seven_> nein, er kommt mit blacklist=firewire_ohci etwas weiter als zuvor nur bleibt er jetzt bei Running nach Starting configuring network device mit der selben fehlermeldung hängen
<mgolisch> hast das andere auch gemacht?
<mgolisch> in /etc/modprobe.d/
<seven_> auf der boot cd ?
<mgolisch> aber naja evtl noch nen anderes problem
<k1l> boot cd?
<seven_> xubuntu 12.10 desktop iso
<k1l> seven_: ja ist das ne cd? oder ist das schon installiert? oder oder oder
<seven_> k1l: sorry, ich möchte es gerade von cd installieren.
<mgolisch> ah okay
<seven_> sorry, hab ich nicht geschrieben
<mgolisch> vermutlich wird es spaeter dann doch geladen oder so
<seven_> genau so ist es :/
<mgolisch> evtl remastern und das modul entfernen
<seven_> gerne, und wie?
<seven_> ich lerne gerne dazu, wenn es da nen howto oder dergleichen gibt.
<mgolisch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<kubine> Title: LiveCDCustomization - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<mgolisch> das hilft vermutlich
<mgolisch> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Customization_Kit
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Customization Kit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mgolisch> oder das ist wohl einfacher
<seven_> vielen Dank! werd ich mir ansehen!
<seven_> aber nimma heut ;)
<seven_> vielen Dank nochmal und schönen Abend!
<mgolisch> jo
<thurse93> hiho! ich möchte ein bashscript schreiben, dass a) mir mit getopts die freiheit lässt die parameter anzuordnen wie ich will aber b) als "$1" immer nur einen String ohne "-" akzeptiert. ist das möglich?
<k1l> thurse93: am besten mal direkt in ##bash-de fragen :)
<thurse93> oh, okey danke für den tipp :)
<ring0> thurse93, oder #bash direkt oder #friendly-coders ;)
<thurse93> ring0, wer sind denn die friendly-coders? :D
<ring0> thurse93, leute die im normalfall nicht rtfm empfehlen
<azrael_> @jokrebel proseries705
<jokrebel> *seufz* warum ausgerechnet Lexmark…
<azrael_> also os bzw version von ubuntu downgraden?
<mgolisch> geht er denn nicht?
<mgolisch> die warnung sagt ja nur das einige control files flasche berechtigungen aufweisen
<daswort> frwxr-xr-x ← das f am anfang zeigt an das es sich um eine flasche handelt, d steht für directory, ihr kennt das ja.
<jokrebel> flasche?
<pce> was kann "flasche" so?
<daswort> Das ist eine virtuelle Dateiart, naja nicht wirklich Datei. Aber die stellt ein sog. bottleneck bereit. Das ist ganz praktisch wenn man von der Geschwindigkeit einer SSD zu viel hat.
<mgolisch> daswort: was genau ist deine frage?
<daswort> Ich hab keine Frage. Hab nur pce eine Antwort gegeben.
<jokrebel> daswort: Was wolltest Du dann mit Deinem Komentar von 20:22 erreichen? Hast vielleicht wenigstens nen Hintergrundlink für alle die jetzt nur noch Fragezeichen sehn?
<fjodor> hab ne alte ssd mit 32bit ubuntu installation in einen neuen 64bit laptop gesteckt. wie migriere ich auf 64bit?
<mgolisch> 64bit ubuntu installieren?
<fjodor> mmh schad
<mgolisch> ist doch schnell gemacht..
<fjodor> joar, dann muss ich die konfigurationen aber auch migrieren... hab i3wm in lubuntu eingebetet
<daswort> Von 64bit hat man so wenig vorteile, wenn es läuft dann lass es so und denke einfach bei der nächsten installation dran
<fjodor> daswort: naja... hab in 5 jahren ubuntu 2mal instaliert? war halt nen oller 32bit laptop und bin jetzt auf 64bit
<daswort> dann lässt sich dass doch gut einplanen fjodor 
<fjodor> :D
<Deluxe> can somebody help me ?
<Fuchs> Deluxe: probably, but this channel would be german
<Fuchs> Deluxe: if you speak german, please switch to it. Else try #ubuntu for english support :) 
<Deluxe> achso dann kann mir einer helfen ? :D
<Deluxe> hab ein problem
<Fuchs> Wenn Du sagst, was genau das Problem ist, dann koennen wir vielleicht helfen, ja :) 
<Deluxe> also ich hab meine festplatte mit xubuntu formatiert und will jetzt W7 installieren 
<jokrebel> !wf > Deluxe
<kubine> Deluxe: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Deluxe> was bedeutet !wf  > deluxe ?
<jokrebel> Deluxe: Mit Xubuntu-Live nur formatiert oder bereits installiert?
<Deluxe> installiert
<Deluxe> wegen verzweiflung ..
<mgolisch> du willst beides behalten?
<mgolisch> oder wo liegt das problem?
<jokrebel> Deluxe: Ließ was Kubine aus dem Kürzel gemacht hat ;-)
<Deluxe> meine W7 cd habe ich gezogen in .iso format
<Deluxe> habe es gebrannt und gebootet
<mgolisch> und?
<Deluxe> aber nach dem windows is loading file kommt starting windows aber genau da freezt das ganze
<mgolisch> was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<Deluxe> und ich will xubuntu nicht behalten
<Deluxe> naja bin es grad wieder am installieren und wollte fragen ob ich mit xubuntu windows7 kann insalltieren
<jokrebel> Deluxe: Wenn Du jetzt _nachträglich_ Win7 drauklatschen willst wirst Du anschließend Grub wieder reparieren müssen, damit dann beides auswählbar wird.
<Deluxe> aber ich will kein xubuntu 
<mgolisch> er will nur wieder windows, glaub ich
<jokrebel> Deluxe: Nur Windows? als einziges? Dann frag doch bitte nicht in nem Ubuntu-Kanal…
<Deluxe_> sry mein rechenr wurde neugestartet
<Deluxe_> oder vllt  beides
<Deluxe_> und wie geht das
<Deluxe_> oder kennt ihr ein Windows IRC ?
<Deluxe_> kann sonst dort nachfragen
<mgolisch> geh in den channel ##windows
<Deluxe_> ok danke 
<Deluxe_> schönen tag noch :)
<mgolisch> jo
<mgolisch> ebenso
<fjodor> wie erreiche ich es, dass xrandr sich automatisch umstellt wenn ich bspw. den externen monitor abschließe
<fjodor> welcher dienst macht das?
<chaotics> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem und hoffe mir kann jemand helfen: Ich habe gerade Ubuntu 12.10 installiert, und beim installieren gewählt "Ubuntu zusätzlich zu windows 8 installieren" gewählt. Jetzt kann ich windows 8 nicht mehr starten?  Ich kann zwar Windows 8 auswählen aber dann kommt ein fehler: "Befehl drivemap konnte nicht gefunden werden"
<chaotics> ok, ich seh gerade, ubuntu hat meine festplatte komplett formatiert und die windows partition gelöscht. so eine sche
<stevieh> oha.
<chaotics> vewrstehe ich nicht
<jokrebel> chaotics: Eher unwarscheinlich. Außer Du hast das beim Installieren so bestimmt.
<chaotics> jokrebel: es gab die option ubuntu neben windows zu installieren
<chaotics> im bootloader steht auch windows 8 drin
<chaotics> ich hab ne 128 gb ssd auf der windows war 
<chaotics> auf der ist jetzt eine 119gb grosse ext4 partition
<chaotics> eine 99mb fat partition(efi) und eine swap partition
<chaotics> windows ist weg -.-
<ppq> dann ist offenbar der ubuntu-installer fehlerhaft. nächstes mal am besten manuell partitionieren
<fjodor> ich hab aus irgenden einem grund keine tap-funktionalität an meinem touchpad mehr. kann mir irgendjemand die standardwerte für taps geben?
<ppq> wobei man auch ganz klar sagen muss: bei umpartitionieren, automatisch oder manuell, muss man backups vorhalten.
<ppq> wenn nicht, sind die daten nicht wichtig
<chaotics> die daten sind nicht wichtig
<chaotics> aber das mangelnde win8 installationsmedium ist jetzt ein problem :(
<chaotics> un es ärgert miuch
<chaotics> grad ubuntu wird überall so gelobt
<chaotics> und das nimmt mir grad echt die lust drauf
<ppq> tja, kommt vor, kein OS ist perfekt. wenn du zeit hast und nen konstruktiven beitrag leisten willst, recherchier bug-reports bzw. erstelle einen. wenn nicht, lass es sein :)
<jokrebel> chaotics: Bashing bitte nach nebenan…
<chaotics> wo finde ich denn die bug reports bitte.
<iCarly> Hallo. Weiß jemand zufällig, wie ich einen nfs-client Service starten/stoppen kann?
<napterk> Hi kann mir jemand sagen wie ich am besten meine volle Systemplatte aufräume, ich hab schon mit du nach großen Dateien gesucht, aber es scheint einfach die Masse auszumachen und jetzt weiß ich nicht wo ich anfange soll zu löschen?
<ppq> chaotics: dieser artikel beschreibt das ganze ziemlich gut. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden
<kubine> Title: Fehler melden › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> chaotics: um die frage zu beantworten: launchpad.net
<napterk> es ist ne 15Gig Platte . Kann ich die eigentlich auch umziehen auf eine größere Partition
<chaotics> danke. werd mir die zeit nehmen während ich den windows 8 installer runterlade...
<chaotics> :)
<ppq> chaotics: super :)
<iCarly> napterk: Ja, kannst Du.
<jokrebel> napterk: Erstmal mit apt-get clean und autoclean
<magerquark> napterk, die einfachste variante dürfte sein dein homeverzeichniss zu sichern und ein neues ubuntu auf ner neuen platte zu installieren und dann das homeverzeichniss rüberkopieren
<jokrebel> napterk: Und dann vielleicht noch extrem alte Kernel deinstallieren wenn der Rechner schon länger am laufen ist.
<ppq> iCarly: einen nfs-client starten? meinst du, wie man nfs-freigaben einhängt bzw. von einem client-rechner auf freigaben eines nfs-servers zugreift?
<jokrebel> napterk: Und ja man kann auch auf ne größere Platte umziehen. Datensicherung vorher ist da aber Pflicht.
<magerquark> umziehen bei linux geht sogar recht einfac
<iCarly> ppq, nicht ganz. Unter einem anderen Linux kann ich den nfs-client Service nach Bedarf starten und stoppen, ohne ihn im Bootenvorgang zu haben. Das hätte ich für mein ubuntu auch gerne.
<napterk> jokrebel: schon gemacht, hat mir so 200Mb gebracht
<mgolisch> iCarly: fuer was?
<mgolisch> bzw was soll das machen?
<iCarly> mgolisch: Ich möchte nfs einfach nicht ständig auf einem Laptop laufen haben, sondern nur bei Bedarf zwecks Datensynchronisation starten.
<napterk> jokrebel: ja hatte ich auch schon gedacht die /boot ist aber nicht so voll das meiste macht /usr aus . Ich wollte eigentlich meine Systemplatte behalten, also kann ich rüberkopieren und den Grub Loader neu schreiben? Kappt das?
<jokrebel> napterk: Mit "Festplattenbelegung analysieren" kannst Du dann noch schauen was besonders viel Platz braucht. Und wenn Du dir bei was großem sicher bist, dass weder Du noch das System es braucht…
<ppq> napterk: alte kernel-pakete zu deinstallieren bringt auch viel. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<napterk> ppq: ja werd ich mal machen
<ppq> napterk: wenn du einfach *alles* auf die neue festplatte umziehen willst, kannst du auch einfach die festplatte klonen: von einer live-cd (!!!) aus: 'sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdz bs=10M' - hinterher musst du natürlich noch mit bspw. gparted die partitionen/dateisysteme wie gewünscht vergrößern
<ppq> napterk: sda und sdz natürlich anpassen
<napterk> jokrebel: also wie gesagt ich hab da schon mal /du schon mal drüber laufen lassen aber es wohl einfach die schiere Masse an kleinen Datein. Mit sql und apache bringen das Fass zum überlaufen
<ppq> napterk: näheres zu dd: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/dd
<kubine> Title: dd › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mgolisch> iCarly: son dienst hab ich noch nie gesehen
<mgolisch> was soll der bitte machen?
<napterk> ppq: wo muss ich dann "sda und sdz anpasse" im in der grub.d?
<ppq> napterk: nein nein, im befehl. aber zuallererst mach mal vollständige backups, wenn man bei dd nicht richtig aufpasst, droht datenverlust.
<napterk> ppq: ach so, ja klar, schon ein bisschen spät. Aber wenn ich dann geklont habe, wie muss ich dann denn Bootvorgang anpassen?
<iCarly> mgolisch: Der nfs-common soll nicht beim Booten starten, sondern vorzugsweise über ein Start/Stop-Script o.ä., darum geht's.
<iCarly> napterk: Gar nicht :-)
<napterk> ach muss ich dann nur die andere Platte als Bootplatte im Bios einstellen!
<ppq> napterk: in dem fall musst du gar nichts mehr anpassen. es ist dann einfach alles auf der großen platte - inklusive bootloader. jokrebel erzählte mir gerade, dass das wohl auch mit gparted geht...
<ppq> napterk: genau
<jokrebel> jau - Und die Clonezilla Live-CD ist für sowas auch hervorragend geeignet.
<jokrebel> …aber immer von ner LIVE heraus!
<sdx23> Falls beide Platten im System hängen sollen: UUIDs ändern nicht vergessen.
<jokrebel> …und vor Backups - sonst schlägt Murphy zu ;-)
<jokrebel> *vor = vorher
<napterk> wie soll ich denn am besten das Backup machen, auch mit dd und dann komprimieren?
<jokrebel> napterk: Erstmal Dein wichtigen Daten und Dateien auch ne externe Patte oder CD/DVD sichern. _Dann_ den umziehversuch starten.
<magerquark> napterk hast du zuvor schonmal mit dd gearbeitet?
<jokrebel> napterk: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<napterk> also mit dd hab ich noch nicht gearbeitet, aber Backups hab ich gemacht,  mit snapshot die wichtigen Sachen und noch eins mit Kompremiereung.
<iCarly> mgolisch,ppq, sowas hier such' ich für ubuntu und nicht für systemd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1428342 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<napterk> okay werd mal die Backups aktualisieren und dann mich ans klonen machen. So eine volle Platte ist nervig!
<jokrebel> napterk: Man kann eine 1:1 Kopie auch mit Clonezilla oder GParted erzeugen. (zB. auf ne größere Festplatte) anschließend die Partition vergrößern und gut ist.
<jokrebel> napterk: Setzt wohl auch auf dd auf (*glaub*), ist aber einfacher in der Bedienung.
<napterk> jokrebel: ja ich kann das gerne mit nem Gui machen, aber wenn ich den dd Befehl nutze wirds doch bei richtiger festplattenbezeichnung auch klappen
<ppq> napterk: am besten zeigst du uns mal die ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l" in einem pastebin
<napterk> die alte Platte werd ich danach dann wohl platt machen
<jokrebel> napterk: Ich will Dich um Gottes Willen _nicht_ zu ner GUI treiben wenn Du mit der Konsole klarkommst!
<ppq> napterk: sinnvoll wäre auch, die alte platte einfach auszubauen und als zusätzliches backup sicher zu verstauen.
<napterk> jokrebel: nö ist schon richtig. Ich kann schon verstehen dass da schnell was schief gehen kann.
<napterk> bin da auch keine maestro drauf, aber ist halt handlicher
<napterk> ppq: ja hatte ich auch schon überlegt, weil es ja eigentlich von der Pertitions aufteilung so einigermaßen passen würde
<spY|da> autostart von anwendungen unter den DE stinkt! 
<spY|da> kann mir mal jemand sagen warum ich weder unter unity noch xfce mein bash script beim login automatisch ausfuehren kann?
<spY|da> nichtmal ein "/usr/bin/touch ~/funktioniert" wird ausgefuehrt 
<stevieh> spY|da: unter autostart ein Script eintragen?
<fjodor>  ist es normal das spiele auf externen monitoren langsamer laufen als auf internen? obwohl die auflösung die intern>=extern ist?
<fjodor> per displayport angeschlossen
<stevieh> fjodor: das kann durchaus sein. Kommt auf die GraKa an
<fjodor> schad
<spY|da> stevieh, habe ich gemacht, er weigert sich, habe schon alles ausprobiert shebang und "/usr/bin/touch /home/mediacenter/funktioniert &" 
<spY|da> datei ist ausfuehrbar und laesst sich auch ausfuehren 
<stevieh> spY|da: also bei mir geht ein script in ~/bin/ einwandfrei
<jabbah> Kurze Frage zwischendurch: Wie liest man die Temperatur der Festplatten und der CPU/GPU aus?
<spY|da> bei mir wie gesagt weder unter unity noch unter xfce 
<spY|da> hdparm kann das glaube ich 
<spY|da> jabbah, lm_sensors 
<stevieh> spY|da: kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen...
<fjodor> woah, bei xonotic gibt es roboter? woaaaaah
<iCarly> jabbah: welche GPU?
<jabbah> spY|da: Danke! iCarly: Momentan eine CPU interne von Intel. Später wahrscheinlich eine Nvidia.
<spY|da> stevieh, die gleichen scripte laufen wenn per xinitrc oder von fluxbox aufgerufen ohne probleme 
<k1l> !autostart > spY|da da schon nachgeguckt?
<kubine> spY|da da schon nachgeguckt?: Informationen zu Autostart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<spY|da> k1l, ja 
<iCarly> jabbah: dann brauchst Du lm_sensors, hddtemp und später nvidia-settings :-)
<jabbah> iCarly: Danke, damit kann ich was anfangen! :D
<spY|da> bekks, meinte ich sollte absolute pfade waehlen das habe ich auch getan, wie bereits gesagt, er fuehrt nichts individuelles von mir  aus
<spY|da> ich habe sogar in .config/autostart ne desktop datei in der mein script als exec drin steht 
<stevieh> spY|da: zeig mal die Desktop Datei?
<spychodelics> stevieh, http://pastie.org/5517672
<kubine> Title: #5517672 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<stevieh> spY|da: da steht bei mir noch ein: X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=true
<stevieh> aber weiss nicht, ob das alt ist...
<spY|da> und in der sshfs_bsd.sh steht jetzt gerade lediglich in erster zeile ein shebang und in zweiterzeile ein "/usr/bin/touch /home/mediacenter/funktioniert &"  
<spY|da> ich habs per assistent angelegt, und per hand 
<spY|da> er frisst es einfach nicht 
<stevieh> komisch
<spY|da> er frisst nichtmal den Exec="/usr/bin/touch /home/mediacenter/funktioniert" wenn ich ihn so ausfuehre 
<spY|da> er will gar nix 
<stevieh> da ist sicher irgendwas ganz woanders faul
<spY|da> chmod 777 sollte ihm ja alle noetigen rechte gegeben haben 
<k1l_> +x?
<k1l_> geht das script so, wenn du es ohne autostaart ausführst?
<spY|da> ja das geht 
<spY|da> und das ist ein frisch installiertes xubuntu 
<spY|da> ll
<guntbert> spY|da: keine Ahnung ob das hier eine Rolle spielt, aber es gibt einiges, das mit 777 *nicht* rennt (zu viele permissions...)
<spY|da> guntbert, habe ich auch schon durchpobiert 
<spY|da> sitze seit 3 tagen an dem muell 
<stevieh> spY|da: klingt alles wirklich komisch
<spY|da> naja, mach ich mir nen starter aufn desktop trotzdem danke euch 
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> Guten Abend zusammen. Ich habe gerade festgestellt dass meine Internetverbindung unter Ubuntu 12.04 64bit sehr langsam ist. Mit meinem Tablet und Handy geht es alles in normaler Geschwindigkeit. Es scheint also nicht an der Verbindung zu liegen. Kennt jemand solche Probleme?
<cici> Hallo
<spY|da> ja schonmal gehabt, da lag es am netzwerkkarten treiber, den musste ich mit speziellen optionen laden 
<spY|da> das habe ich dann erkannt als ich ne uralt netzwerkkarte reingebaut habe und die problemlos funktionierte 
<cici> Ist mir nicht bekannt. Vielleicht liegt es an der 64 Bit Version bezogen auf Treiber deiner Netzwerkkarte
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> also wenn dann muss das durch ein Update reingekommen sein denn letzte Woche oder vor 2 Wochen war das noch nicht
<fjodor> kann man in pulseaudio einen filter einbauen, der das microphone signal für alle anwendungen filtert? angenommen eine anwendung möchte das microphone signal haben, dass das schon vorgefiltert ist?
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-13
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> "--modify-window=1" brauche ich bei nem ext4 nicht mit rsync, oder?
<subz3r0> also backuport ist ext4
<k1l_> nee
<subz3r0> k
<k1l_> das ist ein zusatz, der gebraucht wrd, weil windows die zeitberechnung anders macht
<subz3r0> also /etc, /home, /usr, /var
<subz3r0> hab ich noch was vergessen?
<k1l_> kommt drauf an, was du wie wann wo wohin warum sichern möchtest :)
<subz3r0> wenn ich pech hab, geht gleich nix mehr
<k1l_> !backup > subz3r0 
<kubine> subz3r0: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<subz3r0> dualboot, encrypted. windows geschrottet
<subz3r0> will win neu installen
<k1l_> guck dir auch an wie rsync mit den /../ umgeht
<k1l_> !rsync > subz3r0 
<kubine> subz3r0: Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<subz3r0> befehl wäre nun sudo "rsync -rltDvu --progress --delete /home /media/harddrive/backup"
<subz3r0> jo hab ich schon :)
<subz3r0> aber sicher ist sicher, drum noch mal fragen =)
<subz3r0> wollte nicht die ganze nacht verbringen mit dem fixen vom kompletten system :/
<k1l_> was spricht gegen -a?
<subz3r0> archive mode? Wo ist der unterschied?
<subz3r0> also unterschied zu meiner syntax
<k1l_> "-a fasst folgende Optionen zusammen:"  zitat aus der wiki seite
<subz3r0> jo sehs grad
<subz3r0> habs sonst immer mit luckybackup gemacht, allerdings hatte das bei irgend nem dir immer probleme gemacht. keine rechte oder so, trotz root
<subz3r0> normal clone ich meine disk immer mit dd. aber das backup is nicht hier :/ warten kann ich auch nicht, also rsync :)
<k1l_> ja die verschlüsselung verkompliziert da einiges
<subz3r0> normal dürfte ja nix passieren. also win neu drauf, crypten und ihm sagen im truecrypt dualboot. naja hoffen wirs :)
<subz3r0> und dass ich das backup nicht hier hab = Fail... ich weiss :/
<subz3r0> liegt in der alten wohnung...
<subz3r0> also sudo rsync -avp /home.....
<subz3r0> danke dir k1l_ 
<subz3r0> k1l_: kann ich die win daten auch so sichern? mounten kann ich das volume noch, win startet nur nicht mehr
<pce> welche virtualisierung (xen,openvz,..) ist am sichersten?
<LetoThe2nd> pce: pauschale frage - pauschale antwort: keine und alle miteinander
<Orcor> ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 und nun bekomme ich Nachricht ich soll mir ein Update machen auf Boinc das Problem ist wen ich es runterladen tue habe ich boinc_7.0.28_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh wie kann man das installieren ?
<Guerilla> Tach, ich hatte wieder ein eingefrohrnes system, auch diese magickeys haben nicht geholfen :(
<exoon> Eine bootfähige USB-Festplatte mit Ubuntu drauf, an eine VM zugewiesen, würde die normal booten?
<stevieh> exoon: im Prinzip ja.
<exoon> stevieh, wenn dazu eine Chance besteht, würde ich es mal ausprobieren.
<stevieh> exoon: tu das.
<exoon> wenn ich das System über die VM-Installieren könnte, könnte ich es jetzt nebenbei machen.
<exoon> Kann ich über die VM-Verwaltung eine gesamte Platte zuweisen?
<Joschii> moin
<deem> hi,ich hab hier so komische
<deem> libmahogany.so dateien in meinem home. kann man rausfinden wo die herkommen?
<[-L-]Alvin> kann mir jemand helfen, nen ubuntu + windows 8 dual boot auf nem laptop mit UEFI einzurichten? ich bekomm es nicht hin, dass beim start ne auswahl erscheint, es wird immer nur windows gestartet
<beaver74> [-L-]Alvin, in welcher Reihenfolge installierst du die beiden System denn?
<beaver74> *Systeme
<elmargol> Hmm Tool um /etc auf zwei servern zu vergleichen und zu mergen? kann das meld?
<elmargol> Muss aus einem production server einen devel server clonen :/
<dAnjou> elmargol: meld kann das exzellent
<elmargol> hmm über gvfs scheint das nicht zu gehen
<dAnjou> musst das eine etc .. jo
<dAnjou> irgendwie mount --bind oder so
<dAnjou> oder sshfs
<[-L-]Alvin> beaver74: erst windows, dann ubuntu... hab versucht im windows bootloader über bcdedit nen eintrag für ubuntu anzulegen, aber der funktioniert nie, glaube das liegt am EFI, aber den GRUB bekomm ich erst gar nicht gestartet
<elmargol> sshfs geht :)
<elmargol> dann brauch ich noch irgend was github artiges für mein nas :)
<dAnjou> da gibt es gitlab
<dAnjou> wenn es dir um die oberflaeche geht
<elmargol> also ich brauch nur irgend was einfaches wo man schnell ein neues repo anlegen kann. und halt diff usw. anschauen kann
<dAnjou> gibt sich wirklich
<dAnjou> gitweb gibts noch
<dAnjou> das is aber nur zum angucken
<dAnjou> neue repos dann auf kommandozeile mit git init --bare
<beaver74> [-L-]Alvin, die Seite mal durchgearbeitet? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur .. sorry, ich habe einfach zu wenig damit zu tun, um dir bei (U)EFI Problemen helfen zu können.
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> wtf hab ich da geschrieben
<dAnjou> *gibt's nich wirklich
<dAnjou> bin wohl noch besoffen von gestern
<elmargol> girocco scheint sowas in der art zu sein
<dAnjou> link mal bitte, bin aufm handy
<elmargol> http://repo.or.cz/w/girocco.git/blob/HEAD:/README
<kubine> Title: Public Git Hosting - girocco.git/blob - README (at repo.or.cz)
<dAnjou> *linke das
<dAnjou> wat? warum nutzen die gitweb und nich gleich girocco? hmm
<rmi> Moin Leute. Mein Thinkpad X230 ist gerade gekommen und ich habe damit begonnen Ubuntu zu instalieren, aber der Installer bricht am Ende am mit "Executing grub-install /dev/sda failed". Was tun?
<rmi> Komisch auch, weil ich eigentlich auf /dev/sdb installiert habe (sda ist meine HDD, sdb meine SSD).
<TheInfinity> rmi: dann hast du bei der grub installation genau dies nicht umgestellt.
<rmi> TheInfinity: An welcher Stelle? Bootloader-Optionen wurden bei mir nicht abgefragt während der Installation.
<TheInfinity> rmi: letztes fenster bei den einstellungen gabs das früher zumindest.
<rmi> Ich versuch's noch mal. Allerdings fragt er mich nach dem Fehler auch, ob er es auf einer anderen Platte probieren soll, und wenn ich da sdb wähle schlägt es genau so fehl.
<TheInfinity> bootloader schutz im bios? uefi? sowas?
<rmi> Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich glaube die Thinkpads haben jetzt UEFI, ja.
<TheInfinity> uff. da muss ich dann das support ticket übergeben. ich kenn nur die apfel-efi-variante, und da will man kein grub verwenden, weils n viel schöneres system gibt. somit ... :)
<TheInfinity> !uefi > rmi
<TheInfinity> hmpf.
<TheInfinity> gibt aber auf jeden fall auch n artikel im wiki dazu
<rmi> Im Ubuntuusers-Wiki? Finde ich gerade nichts.
<TheInfinity> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Grundlagen?highlight=efi#Mit-EFI sowas zum bleistift
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> wie gesagt, ist aber auch nicht mein themenfeld. bin dann auch mal weg. :)
<rmi> Nagut, ich schau mal. Danke :)
<geser> rmi: ist das die komplette Ausgabe? kannst du es mal in einem Terminal versuchen (sudo grub-install /dev/sda), ob da mehr kommt, was bei der Problemsuche hilft
<rmi> geser: Das ist alles, was du GUI sagt. Ich gucke mal im Terminal, moment.
<rmi> "Path /boot/grub is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<rmi> Muss ich eventuell erst in ein chroot oder so?
<geser> will ich jetzt nicht ausschließen
<rmi> Ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich gemacht habe - aber beim sechsten Versuch hat er ohne Fehlermeldung beendet und gebootet. O.o
<Gamoder_> Hallo, kann mir jemand einen Virenscanner empfehlen (Xubuntu 12.10)?
<Gamoder_> (ich brauche einen weil mein PC mglw. vervirt ist, jedenfalls hat GMX Unregelmäßigkeiten bei meinem Konto entdeckt)
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder_: die die annähernd was taugen, sind payware.
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder_: noch dazu da man nen virenscanner eigentlich immer von nem sauberen, readonly livesystem abfahren sollte ;)
<Gamoder_> hmm
<sysdef> Knoppicillin ist tot?
<LetoThe2nd> heisst jetzt desifec't
<LetoThe2nd> aber ist halt, wie gesagt - payware. auch wenns nur 3€ irgendwas für die zeitschrift sind.
<beaver74> Gamoder_, http://support.kaspersky.com/de/viruses/rescuedisk
<kubine> Title: Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10 (at support.kaspersky.com)
<Gamoder_> beaver74: Danke, werde ich dann mal ausprobieren
<Gamoder_> LetoThe2nd: Naja, 3€ ist noch nicht wirklich payware, finde ich - insbesondere wenn man noch eine c't dazubekommt ...
<LetoThe2nd> Gamoder_: es ist halt nicht ein "klick mich, download mich" teil. aber der preis ist sehr fair, genau.
<[-L-]Alvin> beaver74 ich hab jetzt alle möglichkeiten durchprobiert, grub neu zu installieren, aber das UEFI bietet mir weiterhin keine auswahl sondern startet immer den windows bootmanager :(
<beaver74> [-L-]Alvin, hm, entschuldige, ich wüsste da auch nicht weiter.
<[-L-]Alvin> jo das ist das dämliche UEFI, was auf den fertig-laptops halt drauf ist, das will keine anderen bootloader als den von windows
<beaver74> [-L-]Alvin, könntest du denn notfalls das UEFI denn deaktivieren.. ich meine zu wissen dass das derzeit noch auf jedem Board funktioniert.
<[-L-]Alvin> und im windows-bootloader bekomm ichs nicht hin, nen lauffähigen Ubuntu-Eintrag zu machen
<[-L-]Alvin> könnte ich, aber hab ich nicht vor
<beaver74> ja, fänd ich auch nicht die Lösung
<[-L-]Alvin> wahrscheinlich muss ich manuell boot loader dateien und die EFI-einträge bearbeiten :(
<exoon> Um ein das Automount einer USB-Platte zu verhindern mache ich einen Eintrag in die fstab oder gibt es einen besseren Weg?
<ben1u> exoon: ja.
<exoon> ben1u, ja? Du kennst einen besseren Weg?
<ben1u> als Option noauto in der fstab nur.
<ben1u> siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<exoon> das Laufwerk ist verschlüsselt und es kommt trotzdem noch ein Popup.
<ben1u> wie gesagt, du musst es in die fstab eintragen
<exoon> ben1u, in der fstab ist es drin. Die unverschlüsselte Partition wird auch nicht mehr gemountet, aber bei der verschlüsselten kommt das Popup zur Passworteingabe. Ich denke, dass man das wo anders abstellen muss.
<ben1u> wie hast du es verschlüsselt?
<exoon> ben1u, luks
<jXcand> hi nutze kubuntu 12.04 und hätte da eine frage wegen dem ruhezustand
<jXcand> handelt es sich bei der option "ruhezustand" um suspend to ram oder std?
<deem> ich glaue das ist abhängig daran was man einstellt. wie das genau bei kde funktioniert weiß ich aber auch nicht
<LetoThe2nd> normalerweise ist "ruhezustand" STD. aber garantie für kde übernehm ich keine.
<deem> jXcand: schau mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI
<kubine> Title: Energiesparmodi mit ACPI › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> da kann man auch herausfinden, was aktuell aktiviert ist
<jXcand> die kommandos funktionieren nicht
<deem> dann ist acpi vielleicht deaktiviert
<deem> bzw. welche kommandos genau funktionieren nicht?
<jXcand> grep -i acpi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jXcand> zweiterer gibt nix aus
<jXcand> wenn ich allerdings das hier lese ist die antwort wohl eindeutig
<jXcand> "STD (Hibernate) ist per Voreinstellung ab Ubuntu 11.10 nicht mehr aktiv."
<deem> dann gibt es da wohl keine eintrag mit acpi in der grub conf. wobei du vermutlich grub2 hast, dann wäre das auch /boot/grub/grub.cfg bzw /etc/default/grub
<jXcand> also der ruhezustand selbst klappt schon, nur denke ich das es sich dabei um suspend to ram handelt als umgekehrt
<jXcand> schon alleine wegen der geschwindigkeit in dem der prozess geschieht
<deem> kann man testen :D suspenden, akku raus und dann das gerät stromlos machen. wenn er dann nochmla hochfährt war es std
<jXcand> ist ein desktop-pc
<deem> ok, dann streich das akku raus 
<jXcand> die status leuchte ist am dauerblinken bei dem modus
<jXcand> und das netzteil schaltet sich augenscheinlich aus (lüfter läuft nicht) aber das muss ja nix bedeuten :)
<deem> dann hat er wohl noch strom. zumindest noch soviel, dass der ram noch aktiv ist
<jXcand> antwort gefunden "Auch in Kubuntu ist der Tiefschlaf ist standardmäßig abgeschaltet."
<jXcand> samt typo im wiki^^
<jokrebel> Jemand fit mit Wake-on-LAN? </Metafrage> - unter Windows klappts. Wenn der letzte Boot mit Win war gehts auch nur wenn ich von Ubuntu heraus runterfahre geht es nicht. Problem: ethtool installiert, da findet sich aber bei "sudo ethtool eth0" keinen Eintrag der, wie im Wiki beschrieben, irgendwas mit Wake zeigt. Somit klappt natürlich auch "sudo ethtool -s eth0 wol g" nicht.
<koegs> jokrebel: was für eine netzwerkkarte?
<jokrebel> koegs: Ne on Board. lt. lspci ne SiS 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)
<koegs> und was gibt ethtool so aus?
<koegs> die ersten eintrage sind aber nicht so recht fruchtend: https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&client=ubuntu&hs=Oyt&tbo=d&channel=fs&q=sis+191+ubuntu+wake+on+lan&oq=sis+191+ubuntu+wake+on+lan
<kubine> Title: sis 191 ubuntu wake on lan - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<jokrebel> koegs: paste.ubuntu.com/1430174/
<jokrebel> na toll. Wieder mal ein Griff ins Klo? </OT>
<bekks> Bei SiS - ja.
<littledarkcloud> (Arkose=Sandbox für Programme) "Arkose kann man ab Ubuntu 11.04 aus den Paketquellen installieren"
<littledarkcloud> welche möglichkeiten existieren, um unter UbuntuServer_V10.04.x "arkose" zu installieren??
<ppq> selbst bauen oder ein verlässliches ppa finden. selbst bauen ist der beste weg, ppa ist unschön aber schnell 
<koegs> ist ja nicht so als stünde dazu was im passenden wiki-artikel :D
<littledarkcloud> quick n'dirty, mh. :/
<jokrebel> …na da werd ich wohl einer meiner vielen rumliegenden PCI-Netzwerkkarte reinstecken müssen. *seufz*
<superhonk> Hallo, ich versuche gerade mit grub 1.99 eine Datenträger Analyse zu machen um ubuntu zu starten. Wie kann ich die Partitionen einer Festplatte auflisten ls (hd1,   und?
<superhonk> ich bekomme immer (bei ls(hd0,0) oder ls(hd0,1) oder das selbe mit hd1)  die Meldung "error: no such partition" 
<bekks> Ja, dann lügt grub da auch nicht.
<superhonk> Danke, dann muß ich mal weiter schauen.
<Guerilla> wo finde ich denn die icons von unity?
<fjodor> hi, möchte ein update machen von 32bit auf 64bit, wie mach ich am bequemsten ein vollbackup von dem ich dan configs etc einpflegen kann?
<jokrebel> <Rückmeldung> Mit der 4ten PCI-Netzwerkkarte geht endlich Wake-on-LAN auch aus Ubuntu heraus.
<dAnjou> fjodor: home sichern sollte trivial sein (copy&paste)
<dAnjou> fjodor: dann kannst du noch /etc/ sichern und dann sorgfältig wiederherstellen
<dAnjou> das is allerdings nur nötig, sofern du selbst da hand angelegt hast
<beaver74> ups
<fjodor> hey ich hab: rsync -aAXv /* /media/5a503cdd-74f6-425c-a578-ab56c6efda6d/fjodor/fullbackup/ --exclude={/dev/*,/proc/*,/sys/*,/tmp/*,/run/*,/mnt/*,/media/*,/lost+found,/home/*/.gvfs} ohne root ausgeführt, dann hab ich als root noch ein -P angefügt. das war so schnell fertig, dass ich nun verwirrt bin. war das richtig?
<outcast> hallo ich habe gerade von einer externen festplattesauce
<jokrebel> outcast: Was für Soße?
<outcast> daten auf meine disc kopiert und da ich die festplatte auf nem mac beschrieben habe, hae ich nur als root lese und schreibrechte
<outcast> sorry hab grad das falsche keybord benutzt und zu frueh abgeschicht moment
<outcast> also ich habe mit gksudo nautilus die daten kopiert
<dAnjou> fjodor: was zur ..? wenn du soviel ausschließt, warum machst du's nich gleich andersrum?
<outcast> nun sind die daten wenn ich nautilus normal ausfuehre alle ordner gespertt: ich hab nicht genug rechte. kann ich denn diesen dateien ordner unterordner etc rwx rechte geben?
<bekks> man rsync lesen und -x finden :)
<outcast> sorry das war jetzt ein bischen gehetzt formuliert
<dAnjou> bekks: -x != -X
<bekks> Ich weiss. Deswegen sagte ich auch -x
<dAnjou> aber er will sie doch crossen, soweit ich das sehe
<dadrc> outcast, kannst du. Guck dir mal chmod an. Und beim nächsten Mal lieber die Rechte von Mounten fixen statt mit Root-Nautilus rumbasteln.
<dadrc> outcast, bzw, da die Dateien root gehören werden, auch chown
<rmi> In Ubuntu 12.04 war ein kleiner Brief oben Rechts in der Leiste, der bei einer Messenger-Nachricht blau geworden ist. Bekomm eich den in 12.10 auch wieder? :)
<bekks> rmi: Du willst wieder blaue Briefe bekommen? ;)
<dadrc> rmi, normales Ubuntu: ja, xubuntu: leider momentan nein.
<rmi> bekks: Für meine Unity-Leiste schon :D
<rmi> Ja, normales Ubuntu. Unity.
<outcast> ok also ich kann vor dem kopieren der ganzen festplatte schreib und leserechte geben? das waere super
<dadrc> rmi, braucht die Pakete indicator-messages und indicator-messages-gtk3, guck mal nach, ob die installiert sind
<outcast> wenn ich chmod auf nen ordner anwende, dann werden alle unterordner auch freigegeben?
<fjodor> bekks: das backup hat nur abgebrochen, weil die permissions fehlten. und jetzt wollte ich den rest auch backupen
<fjodor> mit sudo...
<bekks> Die Rechte aller Dateien, die du ohne sudo kopiert hast, sind im Eimer.
<fjodor> achso
<fjodor> ok
<fjodor> thx
<dadrc> outcast, gibt es zumindest eine Option für. Achtung, kann man sich einiges mit kaputtmachen.
<rmi> dadrc: indicator-messages ist installiert, indicator-messages-gtk3 gibt es bei mir nicht.
<fjodor> woah, schon wieder 10 uhr, zeit für ein leben ohne computer
<dadrc> rmi, hast du denn den messenger auch eingerichtet im Onlineaccounts-Menü?
<rmi> Ich hab Pidgin an, sonst nichts gemacht. Ich guck mal.
<dadrc> rmi, ah, du benutzt Pidgin. Dann guck dir mal https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1040259an
<dadrc> ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1040259 an
<kubine> Title: Bug #1040259 “FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal” : Bugs : “indicator-messages” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<rmi> Aha! Nachdem ich einfach mal meine Google-Account da eingetragen habe, ist der Brief wieder da. Aber funktioniert der auch noch mit Pidgin? In 12.04 ging das.
<fjodor> hey ich installiere grade lubuntu 12.10. ich moechte auf dem rechner, bitcoin und homebanking ueber software machen. seh ich das richtig, dass ich keine verschluesselung fuer home brauche?
<fjodor> ansonten habe ich keine furchtbar sensiblen daten, allenfalls briefverkehr etc...
<ppq> richtig, brauchst du nicht zwingend. 
<fjodor> was muss ich denn dann tun um mein bitcoin wallet abzusichern?
<bekks> Das hat wirklich nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun :)
<fjodor> welcher dienst ist dafuer zustaendig xrandr zu steuern wenn bspw. ein externer monitor abgezogen wird? das fehlt in lubuntu leider
<DeathCrystal> hey kann mir jemand sagenwo ich ne liste aller terminal befehle inclusive Deutscher beschreibung herbekomme?
<bekks> zweimal tab drücken. Das sind mehrere Tausend Befehle.
<bekks> und die Beschreibung dazu bekommst du jeweils mit "man befehl".
<DeathCrystal> vielen Dank das hat schon sehr weiter geholfen!
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-14
<Loetmichel> sagt mal: hat einer eine idee wie ich unter xUbuntu  12.10 eune Tastatur (cherry 44xx) mit smartcardreader dazu bringe von eienr bankkarte dauerzulesen? ich brauch nur traffic auf dem SC.reader
<Loetmichel> (dauertraffic)
<Loetmichel> gscriptor hab ich shcon gefunden, der mecvkert aber:; 
<Loetmichel> root@Messung-Acer:/home/cordsen/Downloads/pcsc-lite-1.8.7# gscriptor 
<Loetmichel> Can't create the Chipcard::PCSC object: Service not available.
<Loetmichel> und das pcsc-lite lässt sich nicht installieren weil für bsd
<Loetmichel> keiner?
<nikolai_> hallo
<dadrc> hu
<nikolai_> wie finde ich die aktull genutzte gtk engine heraus? es gibt gtk-chtheme, aber das zeigt mir nur das aktuell theme (und erlaubt es zu wechseln)
<nikolai_> aktuell
<dAnjou> nikolai_: was is denn ne gtk engine?
<dadrc> nikolai_, steht das nicht in der index-Datei des Themes drin?
<dadrc> bzw, anders: Guck mal in der gtkrc des jeweiligen Themes. Keyword ist, nicht sonderlich überraschend, engine.
<nikolai_> aha, vielen dank!
<dadrc> dAnjou, die Engine rendert die Buttons und so. Gibt da einige, die verschiedene Sachen können. Abgerundete Ecken, Streifen auf den Fortschrittsbalken usw.
<dAnjou> was benutzt gnome da?
<dadrc> Kommt aufs Theme an :)
<dAnjou> bei gnome 3 bzw. der shell bezweifle ich das
<dAnjou> oder is das sowas wie emerald?
<dadrc> emerald macht fensterrahmen
<dadrc> Die gtk-Engine ist für den Kram in den Fenstern
<dAnjou> hmm
<dAnjou> sag mal eine
<dAnjou> ich kann das grad gar nich einordnen
<nikolai_> clearlooks
<dadrc> Murrine ist recht üblich.
<nikolai_> xfce
<dadrc> Oder Clearlooks, joa.
<mengx> hello?
<LetoThe2nd> mengx: hi
<LetoThe2nd> !frag > mengx 
<kubine> mengx: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<jk_>  /join #sssd
<dreamon> Habe gerade eine Kiste vor mit da ist 10.10 drauf. Kann es sein das ein "sudo do-release-upgrade" da nicht mehr geht?
<stevieh> kann gut sein, oder?
<dreamon> Gibts einen Trick.. oder muß ich zwingend neu installieren?
<beaver74> dreamon, ich hatte die Tage noch ein upgrade von 10.10 auf 12.04 durchgeführt.. nu frag mich aber nicht mehr wie.. ging aber problemlos (hatte allerdings nur openbox als GUI auf dem System)
<dreamon> beaver74, Die Kiste hier ist mißhandelt worden, komme nur noch in die Konsole und dort kann ich zwar rauspingen. Aber alles was mit apt-get zu tun hat, bekommt keinen download hin. kommt ständig ingnore oder 0Bytes usw.
<dreamon> Kommt mir vor wie wenn die Server nicht mehr erreichbar wären. Eventuell die Sources.list anpassen?
<beaver74> dreamon, doch, mit do-release-upgrade .. vorher ein apt-get update, dann apt-get upgrade, und dann das do-release-upgrade losgelassen
<beaver74> hm.. hatte ich die händisch angepasst.. ich *glaub* nicht
<dreamon> beaver74, schon beim simplen "sudo apt-get update" hagelt es "Fehlgeschlagen".. und bricht dann ab.
<beaver74> dreamon, das Paket update-manager-core musste ich nachinstallieren.. wie auch immer du das jetzt auf dem System erledigst. Vorher war do-release-upgrade bei mir auch nicht unter 10.10 verfügbar.
<dreamon> beaver74, Das packet läßt sich installieren ;)
<beaver74> oh, nett :)
<dreamon> beaver74, Jetzt läuft das Upgrade durch.. Ohne Fehler ;)
<dreamon> Danke
<beaver74> Gerne.
<beaver74> dreamon, hatte nach jedem upgrade den Rechner neu gestartet, und dann bis zu 12.04 immer wieder ein do-release-upgrade durchgeführt.
<KojiroAK> Hmmm, ob es google TV auch für x86 gibt?
<KojiroAK> ups, falsches sorry.
<[-L-]Alvin> moin, jemand da, der sich mit Grub und UEFI auskennt? ich bekomms nicht hin dass der Grub geladen wird
<jokrebel> kenn mich zwar mit UEFI nicht aus, aber…
<jokrebel> !frag > [-L-]Alvin …und dein Nick ist grausam zu schreiben :-/…
<kubine> [-L-] Alvin …und dein Nick ist grausam zu schreiben :-/…: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<[-L-]Alvin> ich will halt vermeiden, auf Legacy Boot umschalten zu müssen, aber bekomm nicht hin, dass UEFI was anderes als den Windows bootloader startet
<beaver74> [-L-]Alvin, ich verstehe nicht warum er den überhaupt noch findet, wenn du GRUB in den MBR schreibst.
<bekks> [-L-]Alvin: Was ist denn an legacy boot so schlimm?
<bekks> Und je nachdem ob du einen Rechner mit UEFI safe boot hast, ist sowieso fraglich, ob du damit was anderes booten kannst.
<[-L-]Alvin> safe boot kann ich deaktivieren oder neue einträge hinzufügen
<bekks> Hast du es mal deaktiviert - oder einen neuen Eintrag hinzugefügt?
<[-L-]Alvin> es ist nen retail-laptop, und die ganzen recovery-funktionen für windows gehen alle übers EFI, deshalb will ich das ungern auf legacy umstellen
<bekks> Windows hat doch gar keine Recoveryfunktion.
<bekks> Dasa hat nur einen angesicherten Modus.
<[-L-]Alvin> was macht ubuntu denn, wenn man es auf nem system mit EFI installiert? irgendwie fehlt mir glaube ich generell der Ubuntu-eintrag auf der EFI-partition
<bekks> [-L-]Alvin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<kubine> Title: UEFIBooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<swed1> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zur Grafik. Und zwar hat sich bis vorhin einen OnBoard ATI Chip darum gekümmert. Jetzt wurde aber eine Nvidia Geforce 285 eingebaut. Angezeigt wird alles normal, aber muss ich da bei Spielen bzgl. Treiber irgendwas beachten? In diversen Foren heist es ich soll den offiziellen nvidia Treiber benutzen. Kann mir da jemand was dazu sagen?
<rusef> nouveau.
<[-L-]Alvin> bekks: oki das ist schonmal ne hilfe... passiert das nicht automatisch? in allen guides, die ich bisher gefunden hab, hieß es ich muss nix besonderes für EFI-systeme machen
<swed1> rusef: wird dieser treiber automatisch benutzt oder muss ich irgendwas installieren/einstellen?
<rusef> swed1: selbst kompilieren.
<rusef> siehe http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<kubine> Title: nouveau Wiki - FrontPage (at nouveau.freedesktop.org)
<swed1> hab grad zufällig das hier gefunden http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nouveau?redirect=no#Aktivierung-des-Treibers und dort heist es aber anders ^^
<kubine> Title: nouveau › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> swed1: du musst dir auch nix selber kompilieren
<koegs> entweder du nutzt noveau oder den nvidia-treiber, welcher über Ubuntu bereitgestellt wird oder du nimmst den Treiber von der Nvidia-Webseite
<rusef> Achja, da war ja was.
<swed1> ahja ok, und welchen kann man da empfehlen
<swed1> oder macht das keinen unterschied für mich als anwender
<koegs> swed1: wenn deine Karte von den Treibern unterstützt wird, würde ich den ubuntu-mitgelieferten nehmen
<koegs> wenn du ganz tolle spiele spielen wirst oder schlicht deine Grafikkarte zu neu ist, tut es auch der treiber von der nvidia-webseite
<rusef> und wenn du open source magst, nouveau :
<swed1> sagen wir mal so ich würd in zukunft schon ab und an mal ein paar nette spiele durchprobieren, so neu ist meine grafikarte nicht (nvidia geforce gtx285)
<koegs> swed1: wie gesagt, solange du keine Probleme hast, nimm den mitgelieferten
<swed1> ok gut, das heist wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, einfach so lassen wie es jetzt ist, und falls probleme bestehen, dann den von der nvidia webseite ausprobieren
<jokrebel> swed1: Warum umbauen wollen, wenn _keine_ Probleme bestehn?
<swed1> da haste recht
<swed1> danke schon mal
<tic44> Guten Abend
<tic44> folgende Sache: Ich muss auf meiner Festplatte für eine parallele Windows Installation Platz schaffen. Aktuell ist mein System so partitioniert: /dev/sda1 200mb etx4 boot  --- /dev/sda2 extended --- in dieser extended ist ein /dev/sda5 crypt-luks welche den rest der Platte belegt, auf dieser läuft Ubuntu. Kann ich das einfach per gparted verkleinern  und eine ntfs Partition anlegen, oder muss ich bzgl. crypto Sachen auf etwa
<tic44> s aufpassen?
<paddy> hallo
<bekks> tic44: Nein, du kannst das nicht einfach verkleinern.
<tic44> bekks: wie löse ich das dann?
<bekks> Alles sichern, Partitionen ändern, Verschlüsselung neu aufsetzen, Sicherung zurückspielen.
<jokrebel> …oO( wo wir wieder bei dem Verschlüsselungs-Wahn-Problem wären ) </OT>
<tic44> hm, sicher? mir läuft gerade ein "cryptsetup resize" über den bildschirm
<bekks> Ich hoffe, Du hast trotzdem eine vollständige Sicherung.
<tic44> ja die gibts, 
<num7> gibt es eigentlich ein programm, das in einen kleinen fenster eine shell öffnet und befehle die gerade per maus an den dateimanager übergeben wurden in textform ausgibt?
<j9llocutus> hi, kann man apport-collect hinter einer Firewall nutzen?
<j9llocutus> sorry, meinte mit einem Proxy
<j9llocutus> quit
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> Hallo, seit ca 2 Wochen ist mein Internet am Laptop sehr langsam. Hatte schon den Tipp bekommen dass es am Netzwerktreiber liegen kann (da andere Geraete keine Geschwindigkeitsprobleme haben) Wie kann ich vorgehen um das Problem zu loesen?
<bekks> Martin-I-DE-NRW: Wie ist dein Netzwerk denn angebunden, per Kabel oder per WLAN?
<k1l> welche wlan karte ist da denn genau verbaut? lspci?
<k1l> manchmal haben karten/treiber probleme mit dem N treiber.
<crowdedhouse> guten tag, ich müsste einen patch einspielen, aber weiss nciht genau ob das geht
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> bekks: per Wlan, mein Smartphone und mein Tablet haben keine Probleme
<jokrebel> crowdedhouse: Dann zeig doch mal den Link zu der Anleitung die Du meinst befolgen zu müssen.
<bekks> Martin-I-DE-NRW: Und weiter...?
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> bekks: was moechtest du denn wissen? Ich kann nur sagen dass das Netz seit ca 2 Wochen sehr langsam ist und ich nicht weiss warum. Schaetze also dass es wegen irgendeinem Update so ist. Ich wuesste nicht warum es sonst langsamer sein sollte ... Ich weiss aber auch nicht wie ich herausfinden kann was es jetzt wirklich ist und wie ich weiter machen muss/kann.
<bekks> Martin-I-DE-NRW: 1214 204952 <+k1l> welche wlan karte ist da denn genau verbaut? lspci?
<bekks> !pastebinit | Martin-I-DE-NRW 
<bekks> !pastebinit > Martin-I-DE-NRW 
<kubine> Martin-I-DE-NRW: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412247/
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Zeile 24 ist dein WLAN Controller.
<bekks> Martin-I-DE-NRW: Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von sudo iwconfig
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412252/
<kubine> Title: iwconfig › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> Martin-I-DE-NRW: mach mal ein : sudo modprobe -r iwl4965; sleep 2; sudo modprobe iwl4965 11n_disable=1
<k1l> das wird dein wlan killen und den n-draft abstellen
<k1l> Martin-I-DE-NRW: kommt da noch was?
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> k1l: also fuer den Moment fuehlt es sich schneller an ... 
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> hab gerade mal ein paar Seiten aufgerufen die vorhin noch merklich langsamer waren
<k1l> messen wäre zwar besser, aber das ist ja bekannt, dass der N-draft probleme macht
<k1l> "echo "options iwl4965 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwl4965.conf"  pack das noch in ein terminal. dann wird die änderung bei jedem start gemacht
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> k1l: wie kann ich das denn am besten messen?
<k1l> große files übers lan schieben z.b.
<dAnjou> Martin-I-DE-NRW: seiten neuladen geht normalerweise deshalb schneller, weil der browser bilder usw. cachet
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> k1l: gut, da ich hier den einzigen Rechner habe ist das was schwierig aber ich werde das jetzt erstmal so weiter beobachten
<dAnjou> und dann bleiben ein paar KB übrig
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> dAnjou: Cache hatte ich schon geloescht
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> dAnjou: Wenn also nicht irgendwo unterwegs ein Cache ist dann sollte nix mehr gespeichert gewesen sein
<crowdedhouse> jokrebel: http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/117952/
<kubine> Title: libata: Allow SOFT_RESET for Sil3726 - Patchwork (at patchwork.ozlabs.org)
<Martin-I-DE-NRW> bekks, k1l: danke fuer die Hilfe
<jokrebel> crowdedhouse: Beschreib doch mal lieber das _eigentliche_ Problem das Du hast. 
<crowdedhouse> das problem sind die dauernden sata resets mit den neueren kerneln, die ich bei 3.0 nicht hatte
<jokrebel> Was verstehst Du unter "sata resets"?
<crowdedhouse> http://pastebin.com/06vNitQR
<kubine> Title: sata errors on wierds - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<crowdedhouse> fedora hat den selben bug, wurde anscheinend gefixt https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi
<kubine> Title: Search by bug number (at bugzilla.redhat.com)
<dreamon> Gibt es ein Tool um die Funktion von nvidia Grafikkarten zu testen? Sprich ob die Installation sauber ist und ob alle funktionen gehen. VDPAU, Flashvideos usw.
<bekks> dreamon: Dazu gibt es viele Tools. mplayer mit vdpau, browser für Seiten mit Flashinhalten, etc.
<bekks> crowdedhouse: Zeig uns doch bitte mal den Link zu dem Bugreport.
<crowdedhouse> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=807958
<kubine> Title: Bug 807958 Sometimes fails to assemble RAID1 when Sil3726 Port Multipliers are connected (at bugzilla.redhat.com)
<bekks> crowdedhouse: Und dann bitte auch noch ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "uname -a" in einen Pastebin :)
<crowdedhouse> kollege hat die selbe maschine mit dem selben sil controller und dort tritt dieser fehler auch auf
<isnewx> hello, darf eigentlich Xorg als root laufen?
<crowdedhouse> http://pastebin.com/epNcPjL2
<kubine> Title: libata bug? - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> nein, das ist keine gute idee, isnewx 
<isnewx> ppq: wenn ich mich als normalen user einlogge, dann läuft bei mir Xorg als root
<bekks> isnewx: Das machst du woran genau fest?
<ppq> isnewx: achso, meinst du /usr/bin/X?
<bekks> crowdedhouse: Hast Du mal einen neueren Kernel getestet?
<isnewx> ppq: ja user/bin/x muss es sein
<crowdedhouse> ja
<crowdedhouse> auch schon mit 3.7 der selbe fehler
<ppq> isnewx: usr != user, btw.
<ppq> isnewx: dass /usr/bin/X als root läuft, ist normal
<guntbert> isnewx: du meinst folgende Zeile in top?  4560 root      20   0  149m  31m 9156 S   1,8  1,1   9:02.32 Xorg 
<crowdedhouse> mit natty hatte ich das problem nicht
<isnewx> ppq: danke das meinte ich usr/bin/x = Xorg command
<k1l> isnewx: der x-server wird vom dm (lightdm) mit rootrechten gestartet. aber man selber soll das nicht mit rootrechten starten
<crowdedhouse> habe hier ein 14TB Raid mit einem Spare, ich kann das nicht gut gebrauchen, momentan läuft das raid in read only state weil ich dem nicht traue
<isnewx> k1l: ja ich starte x immer mit einem user, dann ist ok danke
<crowdedhouse> ich weiss gar nicht ob dieser patch in den mainline eingeflossen ist, deshalb frage ich nochmals nach
<isnewx> quntbert genau danke habs ist alles gut
<k1l> isnewx: ich hoffe du startest nicht mit startx sondern über den lightdm
<isnewx> k1l: na klar gdm, kdm, lightdm joo
<crowdedhouse> wie soll ich die module jetzt patchen, ich habe hier ein diff file abgespeichert
<paddy> Love shines through!
<paddy> geiler track für den der Trance mag :P
<guntbert> !ot | paddy 
<paddy> mist
<paddy> total im channel verklickt
<guntbert> :)
<paddy> wenn ich schonmal hier bin und gestört habe kann ich auch gleich fragen, ob jemand das ept-cache und das debtags aus debian kennt, wo pakete aufgrund von tags gruppiert werden statt in statischen kategorien
<paddy> gibts sowas vergleichbares in ubuntu?
<k1l> apt-cache gibts auch bei ubuntu
<paddy> nicht apt-cache sondern ept-cache, das nutzte eben dieses debtags
<toddy> ept-cache gibt es auch bei ubuntu, paddy 
<paddy> toddy, da ist leider nur der code importiert in das repository aber es hat keine daten und linkt statt dessen axi-cache was kein "related" mehr hat und nicht mehr auf tags basiert
<paddy> sprich: das projekt scheint tot
<paddy> und ich wundere mich obs alternativen gibt
<dAnjou> wer taggt'n das?
<toddy> das war einer aus italien, dAnjou 
<toddy> namen hab ich vergessen
<paddy> Enrico Zini
<toddy> genau
<paddy> er hat die tags nacheditiert die nutzer angegeben haben
<dAnjou> wahrscheinlich schon OT, aber der hat sich hingesetzt und pakete durchgetaggt?
<dAnjou> achso
<paddy> wenn jeder paket betreuer seinen paketen tags geben würde wäre das kein großes ding
<toddy> dAnjou + paddy : http://debtags.debian.net/search/bytag
<kubine> Title: Debtags search (at debtags.debian.net)
<paddy> yep
<crowdedhouse> wie kann ich die hunks fixen?
<crowdedhouse> http://pastebin.com/Xs3ysujB
<kubine> Title: hunks failed? - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> crowdedhouse: Der Patch passt nicht zu dem Kernel.
<crowdedhouse> toll
<outcast> hallo ich grüße euch. Ich will die kompletten plugins von rhythmbox anzeigen lassen, auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rhythmbox wird auch beschrieben wies geht, nur kann ich im konigurationseditor den pfad apps/rhythmbox nicht finden. hat dieser sich in der 12.04  verändert?  
<kubine> Title: Rhythmbox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<littledarkcloud> hi@ll.
<littledarkcloud> ich habe von screen virtuelle terminals lauf, die sich aber nicht in /var/run/screen/s-username befinden. wie kann ich diese finden und wie kann ich sie beenden??
<k1l_> screen -ls
<balduin> weiß jemand wohin bei der Trac installtion die trac.wsgi Datei kommt?
<littledarkcloud> hab ich schon versucht, aber da listet er nur die un dem verzeichnis auf: "/var/run/screen/s-username"
<k1l_> sicher, dass die anderen screens dann laufen?
<bekks> ps -ef | grep screen
<k1l_> oder hast du die wieder mit rootrechten gestartet?
<littledarkcloud> er muß die irgendwo anders reingeschrieben haben.
<littledarkcloud> nein, hab ich nicht.
<littledarkcloud> keine rootrechte.
<littledarkcloud> ich kann sehen das der server noch am laufen is.
<outcast> hat einer von euch den coverflow in rhythmbox?
<k1l_> littledarkcloud: http://superuser.com/questions/58525/how-do-i-reconnect-to-a-lost-screen-detached-missing-socket schau dir das mal an
<kubine> Title: linux - How do I reconnect to a lost screen (detached, missing socket)? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<fjodor> hi, ich wollte mit wammu adressbuch von einem handy auf den computer schieben und vom computer auf handy2 übertragen, allerdings hab ich das nicht ganz verstanden wie das laufen soll. ich versteh das menü nicht
<crowdedhouse> da musst du dr. schiwago fragen
<fjodor> habs nicht gelesen/gesehen...
<crowdedhouse> was für ein handy? 
<fjodor> sony ericsson, ich kann von beiden handys das adressbuch laden, weiß aber nicht wie ichs wieder zurückschiebe aufs handy...
<fjodor> muss ich in datei sichern und dann von datei neu einlesen? ist das so gedacht?
<crowdedhouse> du willst dein adressbuch aufs handy importieren
<fjodor> ich will handy1 adressbuch downloaden und dann auf handy2 uploaden
<crowdedhouse> eine csv datei
<crowdedhouse> evolution-addressbook-export --output=/Pfad/zur/datei.csv --format=csv 
<crowdedhouse> dann öffnest du mit dem sony die csv datei
<k1l_> !wammu > fjodor bei fragen zu dem programm selber mal unter der verlinkten projektseite nachgucken
<kubine> fjodor bei fragen zu dem programm selber mal unter der verlinkten projektseite nachgucken: Informationen zu Wammu finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wammu
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-15
<littledarkcloud> ubuntuServer .... ich versuche immer sicherheitsupdates so häufig wie möglich durchzuführen(morgens+abends), den server aber möglichs selten neu zu starten; aber: in welchen zeitrahmen ist es wirklich notwendig den server neu zu starten??
<k1l_> spätestens für ein kernelupgrade :)
<littledarkcloud> jo, dann auf jeden fall. (ich verwende ubuntu(LTS)_V10.04)
<littledarkcloud> falls mir da mal ein hängengebliebener prozess nicht auffällt(wie z.b. jetzt mit dem virtuellen screen-terminal), werden beim runterfahren ja sowie so alle prozesse beendet.
<littledarkcloud> kann es da trotzdem mal zu komplikationen kommen, was würde z.b. mit screen passieren??
<k1l_> die werden natürlich beendet beim neustarten
<littledarkcloud> könnten irgendwelche überbleibsel (z.b. eine art von tempdateien) verbleiben, weil der prozess nicht ordnungsgemäß beendet wurde??
<k1l_> das kommt auf die prozesse an
<littledarkcloud> screen bereitet aber in dieser hinsicht keine probleme, oder??
<k1l_> das kann ich nicht für alle drölmillarden kombinationen von hardware, screen, linux und programmen ausschliessen littledarkcloud 
<littledarkcloud> okay verstehe, nur in regel eben nicht.
<littledarkcloud> gut.
<nevchen> moin
<Beastly> moin nevchen (dejavu)
<nevchen> hey Beastly  :D
<karhu> mono-runtime:i386 hängt bei mir von mono-gac:i386 ab - aber das Paket existiert nicht. Habe ich mir die Paketquellen versaut, oder ist das ein Bug?
<sdx23> karhu: `cat /etc/lsb*` und `apt-cache policy mono-runtime:i386` bitte in ein Pastebin.
<jokrebel>  : karhu: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<karhu> sdx23: http://pastebin.com/gQk0gF3q
<kubine> Title: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.10 DISTRIB_CODENAME=quantal DISTRIB_DESC - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/mono-gac - das Paket existiert.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package mono-gac in quantal (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<karhu> ja, aber nicht in der i386-Version
<jokrebel> karhu: Hier schon
<sdx23> doch, das ist "all", wie man da lesen kann.
<karhu> `apt-get -s`simuliert einen Vorgang? apt-get -s install mono-runtime:i386 schreit bei mir nach mono-gac:i386...auch wenn auf der Webseite "all" als verfügbar steht..
<jokrebel> karhu: Kommen die Pastes noch?
<karhu> ah sry mom
<karhu> http://pastebin.com/s6nrXxD5
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Descripti - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Chocoq-windows_> guten Morgen
<Chocoq-windows_> ich bräuchte bitte Hilfe
<Beastly> mahlzeit
<Beastly> um hilfe zu bekomme, musst du auch ne frage los werden
<jokrebel> karhu: Dann bitte noch ein "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Chocoq-windows_> Mahlzeit, Beastly. ich habe Kubuntu 12.10. Seit der Installation von Virtualbox habe ich Probleme den PC mit dem Internet zu verbinden.
<Chocoq-windows_> ich bin nicht am Linux-Rechner - da ich mit ihm nicht ins internet komme. deshalb auch mein Name chocoq-WINDOWS
<Chocoq-windows_> allerdings wurde auch wine installiert, hat also evtl. nix mit der installation einer virtualbox zu tun.
<Beastly> von wo haste den die box installiert?
<Beastly> schonmal deinstalliert?
<Chocoq-windows_> ich bin den anweisungen gefolgt die man mir gab.
<Chocoq-windows_> habe mit mehreren gesprochen, Mirodin, klesk etc
<Beastly> gut, die hab ich nun nicht vor augen
<Chocoq-windows_> hydraulik, beastly :)
<Beastly> ach, jetzt weis ich wer du bist
<Chocoq-windows_> ;)
<Beastly> warst du mit wlan oder lan im netz
<Chocoq-windows_> ja, die, die unbedingt dieses Buchhaltungssoftware drauf haben will, die aber windows nur akzeptiert
<Chocoq-windows_> mit diesem Rechner hier bin ich ausschließlich per WLAN im Netz. Mit dem Linuxrechner war ich permanent perLAN im Netz.
<Chocoq-windows_> unten rechts war auf der symbolleiste auch ein x (also durchge-ixxt) bei Netzwerkverbindung.
<Beastly> zeig mal lspci -nnk | grep -i net -A2 
<Beastly> bitte
<Chocoq-windows_> bin daraufhin unten über menü(blaues-icon)-systemeinstellungen-netzwerkeinstellungen hin, konnte aber nix erkennen
<Chocoq-windows_> wie soll ich dass denn zu euch hier rüber kriegen ohne internetverbindung des linux-rechners?
<Chocoq-windows_> wir reden von 2 verschiedenen pc. 1xHP-Notebook (LInux) 
<Chocoq-windows_> und 1xNotebook Fujitsu-siemens (Windows) von dem ich hier schreibe
<Beastly> wir reden von einem linux system, du bist aber mit einem win on ;) schon wieder vergessen _P
<Chocoq-windows_> habe eingegeben in bash-konsole: lspci -nnk I grep -i net -A2
<Chocoq-windows_> das gibt es nicht oder was ist das für ein Zeichen, welches ich als ein Großschreib-i I interpretieree?
<Chocoq-windows_> ein groß geschriebenes I
<Chocoq-windows_> i
<Beastly> alt-gr und <|> taste
<Chocoq-windows_> also welches zeichen ist das innerhalb der klammer
<Chocoq-windows_> ein i?
<Chocoq-windows_> ach neben dem yspilon, da wo klammer auf, klammer zu ist
<Chocoq-windows_> ich sehe es, ich versuche es
<Beastly> nein, das erzeugst du mit der alt-gr + größerkleiner taste 
<Chocoq-windows_> ok. ich hoffe ich vertippe mich jetzt nicht, denn ich tippe ab, was ich auf dem Monitor des Linux-pc sehe
<Chocoq-windows_> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller  (0200): Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (14e4:1693) (rev 02)
<Chocoq-windows_> Subsystem: Hewlet-Packard Company Device (103c : 30e3)
<Chocoq-windows_> Kernel driver in use: tg3
<Beastly> ausgaben bitte bei 
<Beastly> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ posten
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq-windows_> (manches stand in eckigen Klammer, aber ich weiß nicht wie man eckige Klammern erzeugt beim tippen)
<sdx23> Wenn das über LAN direkt an nem Router hängt, hätte (vorerst) ein einfaches "sudo dhclient eth0" gereicht.
<Chocoq-windows_> so habe es gepostet anstelle von eckigen klammern habe ich runde genommen, weil ich nicht weiß wie ich die eckigen klammern tippe
<Chocoq-windows_> theoretisch müsste ich mit dem linux-rechner ja auch per WLAN ins internet können, aber der macht gar nix mehr.
<Chocoq-windows_> konntest du meinen Eintrag finden beastly ?
<Beastly> sdx23 hatte ja schon was zu gesagt
<Beastly> und Chocoq-windows_ bitte gewögne dir an Konsolenausgaben in http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ zu posten
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq-windows_> achso. ok. geht der befehl auch, selbst wenn der linux-pc jetzt ohne kabel also WLAN hier steht, ohne LAN-Kabel ? sonst muß ich ihn erst in ein anderes zimmer bringen und dort den befehl eingeben.
<Beastly> mit LAN-kabel
<Chocoq-windows_> gut. dann kleinen moment. bringe auch diesen pc (windows) mit dorthin. bin ganz kurz mal weg und off. bis gleich.
<Chocoq-windows> bin wieder hier
<Chocoq-windows> habe ich gemacht: sudo dhclient eth0
<Chocoq-windows> internet geht aber trotzdem nicht
<Chocoq-windows> bist du noch da beastly ?
<Beastly> ja, jetzt wieder, war kurz einkaufen, sorry
<Beastly> was zeigt den ifconfig
<Chocoq-windows> ok. muss dass alles mühseelig abtippen, wieder rein in http:paste.ubuntuusers.de (bash), dauert was
<Beastly> ich hab zeit und geduld ;)=
<k1l> !pastebinit > Chocoq-windows 
<kubine> Chocoq-windows: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<k1l> das setzt aber natürlich eine internetverbindung auf dem gerät vorraus
<Beastly> wenn sie mit dem rechner nicht ins netz kommt bringt das nix, k1l 
<k1l> Beastly: ja deswegen ja der zusatz. das genaue problem kenn ich in dem fall nicht
<Beastly> keine lan verbindung, aber was mir noch einfällt ist die blacklist
<Chocoq-windows> ok. alles abgetippt und gepostet
<koelner> Beastly: Hängen eigentlich beide Rechner am gleichen Router und im gleichen Netz?
<Chocoq-windows> ja fritzbox 6360 cable. ging bisher ohne jegliches problem
<Chocoq-windows> gleiches netz weiß ich nicht zu beantworten
<koelner> z.B. 192.168.2.*
<Chocoq-windows> kenn mich damit nicht aus. kann ja gerne mal in die fritz.box inhalte schauen, oder woher erfahre ich das?
<Chocoq-windows> 	
<Chocoq-windows> verbunden seit 09.12.2012, 23:35 Uhr, IP-Adresse: 178.203.172.212
<Beastly> das ist deine ip vom netz zum router
<Beastly> aber danke :D
<koelner> Bei Win gibt ipconfig und linux ifconfig Auskunt ( etho inet adresse )
<Beastly> schon angefordert 
<Chocoq-windows> boah, ich weiß gar nicht wo bei windows die bash-konsole ist (oder wahrscheinlich heißt dass dort DOS-Konsole)
<k1l> lso der ubuntu rechner wählt sich nicht automatisch per kabel ein?
<Beastly> das ist die eingabeaufforderung
<Chocoq-windows> nein, macht er seit freitag nicht mehr.
<k1l> das sollte ja eigentlich der NM machen. steht denn was in der  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Chocoq-windows> ich habe versucht zu kucken. menü (blaues icon) - systemverwaltung - netzwerkeinstellungen.
<leszek> hi
<Chocoq-windows> kann aber nix erkennen
<Chocoq-windows> hab versucht häckchen dran, und wegzu machen - hat aber alles nicht geholfen
<Beastly> schau mal in der panel/leiste ob das netzwerksymbol da erscheint und klick mal drauf
<Beastly> und lass verbinden
<Chocoq-windows> ja, das war da. aber in der hoffnung das x wegzukriegen, hab ich stattdessen das symol verworfen, und krieg das nicht mehr her. hab auch das verzweifelt schon versucht
<Chocoq-windows> komme aber über menü-systemverwatlung-netzwerkeinstellungen an diese position
<passt> mahlzeit allerseits
<Chocoq-windows> als das icon noch da war, war einx rote-x Kennzeichen dabei, durch öffnen von netzwerkeistellungen und häkchen-dran-häkchen-weg konnte ich nur noch ein ZWEITES rotes x generieren, deshalb denke ich dass das irgendwie evtl. von der virtualbox her rührt
<Beastly> mahlzeit passt
<passt> ich habe ein nexus 7 per mtpfs gemountet
<Beastly> schön
<passt> allerdings geht das nur mit root rechten
<passt> jetzt möchte ich daten von einer dvd auf das android kopieren
<passt> die dvd ist auch automatisch gemountet worden
<passt> wo finde ich es aber im dateisystem wieder? eigentlich sollte es doch unter /media liegen?
<jokrebel> passt: Wenn Du es dorthin gemounted hast, ja.
<jokrebel> …wenn nicht - nein
<superhonk> Hallo, habe gerade auf Ubuntu 12.04 gnome-shell installiert; was muß man machen um nun gnome zu aktivieren und unity zu deaktivieren?
<jokrebel> superhonk: Beim Anmeldebildschirm Gnome auswählen.
<Chocoq-windows> beim linux-pc steht bei Netzwerkverbindungen-Systemeinstellungen: beim Reiter "kabelgebunden" Verbindung Kabelnetzwerberbindung 1, zuletzt verwendet: 10.11.2012
<Beastly> jokrebel, ausloggen und oberfläche wählen
<passt> jokrebel: ubuntu hat die DVD automatisch gemountet, aber ich weiß nicht in welchem pfad? 
<Beastly> passt, sieht man das nicht in der nautilus
<Chocoq-windows> beim Reiter "drahtlos": Verbindung EasyBox-E35628, zuletzt  verwendet 16.11.2012
<Chocoq-windows> merkwürdig, müßte doch eigentlich was vom DEZEMBER diesen Jahres drinnen stehen.
<superhonk> jokrebel: Danke, werde ich gerne nochmal ausprobieren, habe jedoch nach der installation von gnome-shell neugestartet und im Anmelde Bildschirm auf anhieb nichts gefunden wo man gnome shell auswählen kann.
<jokrebel> Beastly: Sollte das nicht besser an superhonk gehn (falls er autologin nutzt)
<jokrebel> superhonk: Was nutzt Du für einen Displaymanager (lightDM?)
<Beastly> ööhhh, ja sorry
<superhonk> jokrebel: wie kann ich das prüfen? Ich habe ien standard ubuntu 12.04 installation gemacht.
<Beastly> dann isses lightdm
<Beastly> aber jokrebel das ist egal bei autologin, kannst dich ja tropsdem abmelden und die oberfläche einstellen, musst nur als standard machen
<superhonk> nun ja, ich log mich nochmal aus und schau nochmal genauer hin.
<jokrebel> superhonk: Im Login-Screen siehts Du über dem Usernamen ein rundes Symbol. Wenn Du da rechtsklickst kannst Du anderes auswählen.
<passt> ich habe es jetzt gefunden
<Chocoq-windows> wenn ich auf dem Linuxrechner eingebe, dann antwort: Der Befehtl >>ipconfig<< wurde nicht gefunden.
<apollo13> ifconfig != ipconfig
<passt> die DVD wurde automatisch nach /media/<anmeldename> gemountet
<Beastly> ifconfig bei linux
<Chocoq-windows> ifconfig hatte ich schon gepostet
<Beastly> ipconfig bei win ;)
<Chocoq-windows> wie komm ich denn auf die Dos-Ebene bei windows?
<Chocoq-windows> beim Windowsrechner?
<passt> /media/<anmeldename>/Disk
<apollo13> das in nem linuxchannel fragen ist auch gut :þ
<Chocoq-windows> ja. lach.
<Chocoq-windows> würde ja gerne mit linux hier mit euch reden - lafh
<Chocoq-windows> lach
<jokrebel> Chocoq-windows: conf
<jokrebel> Chocoq-windows: Ne - cmd wars
<Beastly> genau, die sogannte eingabeaufforderung
<Chocoq-windows> ok. da gibt es eine datei, die heißt: ipconfig.exe
<Chocoq-windows> soll ich da einen doppelklick drauf machen?
<apollo13> k
<apollo13> nein eintippen
<Chocoq-windows> wenn ich menü drücke, dann habe ich eine eingabezeile, wenn ich ipconfig eintippe, erscheint oben ein dateiname ipconfig.exe. wie nun weiter verfahren, wenn nicht mit doppelklick
<apollo13> du sollst die eingabeaufforderung aufmachen
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: eingabezeile ist nicht die eingabeaufforderung
<apollo13> nicht in der suchzeile rumtippen
<jokrebel> Chocoq-windows: Start - Ausführen -> schwarzes Fenster geht auf; dort "ifconfig /all" eingeben … ist aber eigentlich seeehr offtopic 
<apollo13> jokrebel: da fehlt noch cmd
<apollo13> btw ipconfig != ifconfig :þ
<jokrebel> Chocoq-windows: Start - Ausführen - cmd >Enter> -> schwarzes Fenster geht auf; dort "ipconfig /all" eingeben … ist aber eigentlich seeehr offtopic 
<jokrebel> besser?
<apollo13> :þ
<apollo13> bebildert wäre schöner
<jokrebel> apollo13: Klar! und am besten "klickbar" oder?
<Chocoq-windows> ich finde ausführen nicht. habe vista drauf.
<passt> Chocoq-windows: drücke folgende tastenkombination [Win]+[R]
<Chocoq-windows> ja da öpffnet sich ausführen - super
<jasoN`> und du willst linux nutzen, Chocoq-windows?
<Chocoq-windows> da geht das schwarze fenster auf - und schließt sich gaaaaanz schnell wieder, wie verhindere ich, dass sich das schwarze fenster schließt?
<Beastly> das ist beim doppelklick
<passt> in das Eingabefeld 'Ausführen' musst du 'cmd' eingeben
<passt> dann öffnet sich das schwarze fenster und dort gibst du 'ipconfig' ein
<Chocoq-windows> ja cmd ist super
<passt> was hast du eigentlich vor?
<Chocoq-windows> und nun ipconfig?
<passt> ja
<Chocoq-windows> poste das mal ja?
<passt> ok
<superhonk> jokrebel: Danke, ich muß erlich gestehen, das ich noch nie im Anmeldebildschirm auf das Ubuntu Symbol oben rechts vom Benutzernamen geklickt habe. Naja ... danke.
<Chocoq-windows> das läßt sich nicht markieren, wie markiert man das?
<apollo13> indem man google fragt wie man aus der windows console rauskopieren kann
<passt> Chocoq-windows: zuerst mal die frage, was du eigentlich vorhast?
<Chocoq-windows> wir brauchen irgendwelche netzwerk-router-sonstwie nummern, habe ich das richtig verstanden beastly ?
<Chocoq-windows> passt ich komme mit meinem anderen linux-pc NICHT MEHR ins Internet, deshalb bin ich mit meinem windows-pc hier
<passt> ok
<Chocoq-windows> wir wollen herausfinden warum
<Chocoq-windows> an der fritzbox liegt es nicht - sonst wäre ich per wlan ja jetzt nicht hier
<jokrebel> superhonk: Gern geschehn …hier stehts übrigens auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Verwendung
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq-windows> ist jemand so nett und sagt mir, wie ich das kopiert kriege - bitte
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: du bist aber sicher, dass die fritzbox da nichts blockiert?
<passt> das hört sich nach viel arbeit an, wenn man deine kenntnisse im "administrativen" umgang mit windows bedenkt 
<Chocoq-windows> k1 bis vorgestern klappte es mit dem linuxrechner ohne probleme
<Chocoq-windows> installierte dann wine
<Chocoq-windows> installierte dan virutalbox
<Chocoq-windows> vitualbox für windows - seitdem klappt es nicht mehr
<Beastly> ne vbox um win zu installieren :P
<passt> hm, virtualbox ist schon mal ein hinweis
<jokrebel> Chocoq-windows: Äh? Und Ubuntu läuft in einer VirtualBox-Sitzung unterhalb von Windows?
<k1l> oha, virtualbox in wine installiert?
<Chocoq-windows> andersherum.
 * jokrebel kennt sich jetzt gar nicht mehr aus…
<k1l> warum nicht die virtualbox für ubuntu aus den ubuntu quellen?
<Beastly> das hat se doch
<Beastly> aber warum nun wine das versteh ich auch nicht ganz
<Chocoq-windows> auf dem pc ist nur linux kubuntu. habe dann (weil mein buchhaltungsprogramm nur unter windows läuft) eine VM genieriert für Windows 7, um später das Buchhaltungsprogramm zu installieren.. Mit Wine hatte es lieder nicht geklappt
<passt> Chocoq-windows: und dann hast du virtualbox installiert
<passt> das ist so schon richtig, in dem fall hat wine und virtualbox nichts miteinander zu tun
<Chocoq-windows> ja, jemand von hier hat mir geholfen, ich glaube es war hydraulik. ist aber auch egal. geschieht ja mit bestem wollen
<passt> und jetzt hast du Win7 in der VM laufen
<Chocoq-windows> die virtualbox ist installiert, windows 7 hinein-installiert. mehr noch nicht.
<Beastly> das war nicht iun dem channel sondern im linuxmint channel
<passt> aus welchem Betriebssystem heraus, chattest du denn?
<k1l> also hast du ein linuxmint?
<Chocoq-windows> ich bin jetzt an einem ZWEITEN PC. der linux-pc ist ein HP-Compac-6735b und der hier (wo ich dran sitze ) ein windows-notebook-fujitsu-siemens (AUF DEM KEIN LIXUX DRAUF IST)
<Chocoq-windows> ja beastly, das war im linuxmint-channel
<Chocoq-windows> nein k1 ich habe kubuntu 12.10
<passt> Chocoq-windows: ich habe den anfang nicht mitbekommen, deshalb meine fragen.
<Chocoq-windows> ich wurde nur hingelotst zum mint-chat um hilfe zu bekommen
<Chocoq-windows> schon ok - passt
<passt> auf dem linuxpc funktioniert weder für den host kubuntu noch für die VM Win7 das Internet?
<Chocoq-windows> auf kubuntu fuktioniert es überhaupt nicht.
<passt> und in der VM Win7 auch nicht?
<Chocoq-windows> und mit der virtualbox-windows7, habe ich es auch gar nicht versucht. Das firefox-icon liegt sowieso unten ab auf der symbolleiste.
<Chocoq-windows> ich kenne die abhängigkeiten untereinander nicht.
<passt> und du möchtest jetzt, dass sowohl in kubuntu als auch in Win7 das Internet funtioniert?
<Chocoq-windows> ja. passt
<Chocoq-windows> wenn ich oracle vm virtualbox manager öffne, steht da, das windows7 ausgeschaltet ist
<Chocoq-windows> ja. ich will eigentlich nur noch mit dem hp-compac rein, und fast ausschließlich linux. nur dann windows wenn ich ins buchhaltungsprogramm gehe. und dann online-kontoauszüge hole. ansonsten nur buchen, oder im linuxbereich bleiben.
<passt> ich hatte mal (vor jahren) ein ähnliches problem, dass ich mit der installation von einer VM in virtualbox das Netzwerk so verstellt habe, dass anschließend auf dem Host das Netzwerk nicht mehr funktionierte. Es war nur noch die Kommunikation zwischen host und VM möglich.
<passt> Ich vermute, bei dir liegt etwas ähnliches vor.
<Chocoq-windows> ok. und wie hast du das problem gelöst? passt ?
<passt> gute frage...
<passt> ich meine, das hatte irgendwas mit Netzwerkkarten "bridgen" zu tun
<Chocoq-windows> schön. dann bin ich ja richtig hier. gute fragen sind immer gut
<k1l> passt: ja an sowas hab ich auch gedacht
<passt> k1l: schön, dann sind wir zu zweit ;)
<passt> ich such jetzt mal im netz
<Chocoq-windows> das problem gibt es auch erst seitdem. wochenlang ging ich problemlos per LAN ins internet mit dem hp-compac (LINUX)
<Chocoq-windows> wir (hydraulik) hofften, dass das Lexware-Buchhaltungsprogramm mit etwas Glück evtl. unter WINE läuft. Nachdem dass leider nicht so war, gingen wir den Weg mit der virtualbox-für windows7.
<passt> das ist schon klar
<passt> ich habe bei mir (ubuntu) auch virtualbox installiert, mit einer VM WinXP 
<passt> wenn du dir die Einstellungen deiner VM Win7 anschaust im Bereich Netwzerk
<passt> was zeigt der dir an?
<Chocoq-windows> vm virtualboxmananger-netzwerk: adapter 1 - häkchen dran an netzwerkadaper aktiveren, angeschlossen an NAT
<Chocoq-windows> adapertyp: internet PRO/100 MT Desktop (82564OEM)
<Chocoq-windows> promiscuos-modus verweigern (deny)
<Chocoq-windows> mac-adresse p0800277E307B
<Chocoq-windows> häkchen dran an: kabel verbunden
<Chocoq-windows> ich glaube hydraulik mußte etwas mit mir anders manchen, im Bereich virtualboxmanager-massenspeicher
<Chocoq-windows> da ist unter windows7.vdi nicht ein unterpunkt/unterregister.
<Chocoq-windows> da hätte wohl eines sein müssen, auch wenn es sich nur nennt (leer). das war bei mir aber nicht so
<Chocoq-windows> deshalb sagte er ich solle auf ide-cocntroller unterpunkt hostlaufwerk hp DVDram gehen
<passt> massenspeicher ist nicht dein problem, also kannst du das ignorieren
<Chocoq-windows> ok
<passt> aber anstatt 'angeschlossen an NAT' habe ich 'Netzwerkbrücke ausgewählt
<passt> Kannst du das mal umschalten
<Chocoq-windows> ok
<Chocoq-windows> wenn ich vm beende soll ich dann den "zustand der virtuellen maschine SPEICHERN oder mittels ACPI-Eent oder AUSSSCHALTEN ???
<Chocoq-windows> passt ?
<passt> wähle ACPI
<passt> Ausscshalten bedeutet, du ziehst das Stromkabel des simulierten Rechners
<passt> Zustand speichern bedeutet, dass die VM Win7 quasi eingefroren wird und genau in diesem Zustand wieder aufgetaut werden kann
<Chocoq-windows> nein internet geht weder unter vm noch unter linux. auch in der vm-windows7-leiste steht unten ein icon mit gelbem warnschild "KEIN NETZWERKZUGRIFF"
<passt> hm, wenn bei deinem Host kubuntu das netzwerk schon nicht funktioniert, wird es in der VM Win7 auch nicht funktionieren
<passt> ich denke, darauf müssen wir uns konzentrieren
<passt> öffne mal in kubuntu ein terminalfesnter
<passt> und gib dort 'ifconfig' ein
<Chocoq-windows> momemt 
<Chocoq-windows> sorry hatte ein telefonat
<Chocoq-windows> passt ?
<Chocoq-windows> hier habe ich es gepostet ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412262/
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk-Problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> und gib mal 'route' ein
<Chocoq-windows> ok poste es mal moment
<sdx23> route ist wurst, die Karte hat keine IP Adresse im Bereich der Fritzbox. Ich hätte ja gerne die Ausgabe von `sudo dhclient eth0`
<Chocoq-windows> glaube habe es gepostet schau mal
<sdx23> bzw. macht der Router womöglich nichtmal dhcp? Dann müsste man die IP sowieso manuell setzen.
<Chocoq-windows> ich bekomme keine antwort von sudo konsole. wenn ich eingebe "sudo dhlient eth0" 
<Chocoq-windows> werde noch nach meinem passwort gefragt
<Chocoq-windows> und wenn ich es eingebe, kriege ich keine weitere antwort von der konsole sdx23
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: da musst du dein user passwort eingeben
<sdx23> Chocoq-windows: steht dann noch das gleiche bei "ifconfig"? Insbesondere hinter "inet Adresse:" ?
<Chocoq-windows> also eigentlich habe ich nur ein einziges passwort
<Chocoq-windows> befinde mich auf patricia: sudo - Konsole
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: nein blo nicht sowas
<Chocoq-windows> (sonst ist es bash - Konsole)
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: mache einfach ein terminal auf (ohne sudo!!) und dann gibst du da den befehl vom sdx23 ein
<Chocoq-windows> ifconfig habe ich doch eben schon gepostet, eben gerade
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: es geht darum, ob sich da was geändert hat
<k1l> es bringt ja nichts zu sagen: der automotor ging vor 20 jahren aber, wenn er jetzt kaputt ist
<Chocoq-windows> ich habe die zeilen verglichen, es hat sich nichts geändert bei ifconfig vorher (bereits gepostet) und jetzt. ist identisch
<k1l> dann mach mal "sudo dhclient eth0"
<k1l> aber zuerst machst du dein komisches sudo konsole da zu un öffnest das terminal ohne sudo rechte
<sdx23> Also wenn das dhclient eth0 nichts ändert: dann macht der Router entweder kein dhcp, ist nicht richtig angeschlossen, oder irgendeine Software pfuscht - sehr hartnäckig - dazwischen.
<Chocoq-windows> ifconfig und route
<Chocoq-windows> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412267/
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk-Problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> sdx23, dhclient -v .. könnte das eher Aufschluss geben?
<sdx23> beaver74: afaik schreibt das mittlerweile auch ins Syslog. Aber sie hat ja kein Internet und muss alles abtippen.
<Chocoq-windows> wenn ich in der bash konsole "sudo dhclient eth0" eingebe, fragt er mich anch dem passwort, nach dessen eigabe kriege ich keine weiter antwort mewhr
<passt> ganz simple frage: netzwerkkabel?
<sdx23> Chocoq-windows: ja, das ist normal. Aber normalweise hätte die die Nummer hinter "inet Adresse" ändern sollen. Genau das macht dhclient nämlich: Den Router freundlich um eine IP fragen.
<sdx23> passt: Ja, sollte man prüfen. 
<sdx23> Chocoq-windows: leuchten grüne/gelbe Lichter am Netzwerkkabelanschluss? Ist das Kabel richtig drin? Auch am Router?
<Chocoq-windows> bei "dhclient -v" erhalte ich folgende antwort (poste es
<Chocoq-windows> habe die kabel mehrmals getrennt auf beiden seiten der schnur, und wieder drangemacht, wlan geht ja auch (sonst könnt ich ja nicht mit euch reden)
<beaver74> sdx23, avahi mal deaktivieren?
<Chocoq-windows> soll ich posten was er schreibt bei: dhclient -v ???
<Chocoq-windows> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client 4.2.4
<sdx23> beaver74: kA inwiefern das dhcp in die Quere kommt. Ich meide das sogut es geht.
<beaver74> jo, me auch
<Chocoq-windows> Copyright 2004-2012 internet System Consortium.
<Chocoq-windows> all rights reserved.
<Chocoq-windows> can`t create /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases. Permission denied
<Chocoq-windows> no broadcast interfaces fount - exiting.
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, das müsste auch mit sudo ausgeführt werden
<Chocoq-windows> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412272/
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk-Problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq-windows> beaver 72 kann nichts anderes sagen, als dass die bash-Konsole mir bei "sudo dhclient eth0" nach passwortabfrage mir KEINE Meldung ausgibt.
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: hast du einfach eine konsole geöffnet? oder wie öffnest du sie?
<Chocoq-windows> das Zeichen nach dem wort eth ist sicherlich die Zahl null. aber auch bei eingabe von eth großbuchstabe-o hilft es nicht. soll bestimmt auch ne null sein
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: das mit dem sudo konsole ist blödsinn unter ubuntu, da ubuntu dem rootaccount kein passwort zugibt. deswegen macht das unter ubuntu keinen sinn. und wenn du dann sudo befehle in der root-shell machst kann das nicht klappen
<k1l> deswegen nochmal:  schliesse die terminals die du mit sudo gestartet hast und öffne das terminal OHNE sudo
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: ja das ist ethNULL
<Chocoq-windows> ja. k1. habe unten in der symobolablage bash. wenn ich die öffne, dann meldet er sich immer im patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$
<Chocoq-windows> wenn ich bash schließe, dann mit dem x (oben rechts)
<Chocoq-windows> ja mache ich ja. wenn ich es zu hab und neu öffne. dann ist es patricia: bash - Konsole
<Chocoq-windows> muß dass sudo passwort denn ein anderes sein ???
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, hier sieht die Ausgabe so aus .. kein DHCP Server im Netzwerk vorhanden - http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412282/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq-windows> ohne sudo habe ich nur ein einziges passwort. wüßte nicht, dass ich noch ein anderes hätte
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: das sudo passwort ist dein userpasswort
<k1l> aber denke auch, dass es an avahi liegt
<Chocoq-windows> dann krieg ich keine antwort nach passwort
<k1l> 1. das pw wird nicht angezeigt, das muss man blind eintippen 2. kann es etwas dauern bis er da loslegt
<Chocoq-windows> hab ich ja gemacht.
<Chocoq-windows> zuerst bash öffnen
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, trotz -v keine Ausgabe?
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: und ubuntu nutzt die dash, nicht bash
<Chocoq-windows> doch bei -v gab es eine ausgabe
<Chocoq-windows> beaver
<Chocoq-windows> beaver74
<beaver74> ja, ok.. die die du schriebst
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: und denk dran: du musst hier einen blinden automechaniker leiten, der dein auto repariern soll. wir sehen nicht das was du da eingibst, wie du es eingibst und was dann rauskommt.
<Chocoq-windows> erst bash öffnen, dann sudo dhclient eth0 eingeben, dann fragt (sudo)passwort-for-patricia: nach passwort, das gebe ich ein, und dann krieg ich keine antwort menr
<Chocoq-windows> ich weiß k1. ich weiß. ich bin auch dankbar für eure wunderbare hilfe.
<k1l> ok, weisst du wann und warum du avahi eingerichtest hast?
<Chocoq-windows> ich bin nur sehr langsam, weil ich alles manuell per tastatur reinklimpern muss, kann ja nix kopieren.
<beaver74> evtl. kommt das 'Permission denied' wirklich weil der avahi Dienst dazwischen funkt..
<beaver74> wobei.. als sudo, wohl eher nicht
<Chocoq-windows> ich weiß nicht von was ihr redet "avahi" . was soll ich denn jetzt bloß tun?
<fecub> hallo zusammen, gibt es eine möglichkeit den side-panel von gedit auf die rechte seite zu setzten oder gibt es irgendwelche plugins?
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: kannst du nochmal die "/etc/network/interfaces" abtippen?
<Chocoq-windows> das mache ich aber hier. moment.
<Chocoq-windows> Menü-Systemeinstellungen-Netzwerkeinstellungen-Netzwerkverbindungen
<Chocoq-windows> Kabelgebunden: Verbindung Kabelnetzwerkverbindung 1 zuletzt verwendet 10.11.2012
<apollo13> *kopfkratz* das war irgendwie nicht das was k1l wissen wollte
<ring0> fecub, es gibt verschiedene plugins. hab aber nichts für das setzen vom panel nach rechts gesehen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gedit#Erweiterungen
<kubine> Title: gedit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: nein gib mal ins terminal "cat /etc/network/interfaces/ ein
<Chocoq-windows> drahtlos Verbindung EasyBox-E35628 zuletzt verwendet 16.11.2012
<Chocoq-windows> ok k1 moment
<fecub> ring0: ja die einstellungsmöglichkeit gibt es nicht, daher die frage nach einem plugin :)
<Chocoq-windows> datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Chocoq-windows> oder muß ich bei etc evtl. patricia eingeben?
<apollo13> da ist mehr kaputt wenns die datei nichtmal gibt
<apollo13> hattest du zufällig nen stromausfall oder so nachdem das nicht mehr ging?
<apollo13> bzw kontrollier nochmal ob du cat /etc/network/interfaces wirklich korrekt abgetippt ahst
<Chocoq-windows> ja. der rechner ließ sich überhaupt nicht mehr herunterfahren. hatte sich festgefahren. 
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: auf der ubuntu kiste hast du eingegeben? und sicher keinen tippfehler?
<Chocoq-windows> cat und leertaste apollo13 ???
<apollo13> natürlich
<Chocoq-windows> moment sorry
<apollo13> unabhängig davon kannst dir durchs strom ziehen noch mehrere nette probleme eigefangen haben
<Chocoq-windows> interfaces(5)
<Chocoq-windows> file usedbyifup(8)
<apollo13> wtf?
<Chocoq-windows> andifdown(8)
<Chocoq-windows> auto lo
<apollo13> was zum teufel tippst du bitte ein?
<ring0> fecub, sieht schlecht aus. hier die vermeintlich komplette plugin liste: https://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins nix für dich dabei. scheint keinen bisher gestört zu haben :)
<kubine> Title: Gedit/Plugins - GNOME Live! (at live.gnome.org)
<Chocoq-windows> iface lo inet loopback
<ring0> fecub, musst du wohl selbst aktiv werden
<apollo13> k1l: da fehlt doch nen allow hotplug eth0 fürn network-manager odeR?
<apollo13> von den kommentaren mal abgesehen
<apollo13> Chocoq-windows: editier die datei mal dass sie so aussieht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412287/
<kubine> Title: a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> apollo13: nee, auto lo und iface lo inet loopback  sollte reichen. dann sollte der NM da regeln
<sdx23> apollo13: imho sollte gar nichts zu dem jeweiligen Interface drinstehen, damit der NM es verwaltet.
<fecub> ring0: schade, da hast du wohl recht :) wenn ich die zeit finde versprochen werde ich aktiv ! :)
<apollo13> sdx23, k1l: komisch ich hab grad gestern hotplug hinzugetan dass er was tut *gg*
<apollo13> Chocoq-windows: das "andifdown(8)" zeugs, steht das in nem kommentar oder direkt dort?
<k1l> aber ich bin mir halt mit dem avahi kram gar nicht sicher was der wie wo da drüberregelt. man könnte halt in der interfaces mal auf dhcp stellen, imho
<Chocoq-windows> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412292/
<kubine> Title: bash › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> ah okay, das schaut besser aus
<beaver74> k1l, warum den avahi nicht einfach abschalten?
<apollo13> warum sollte avahi da dazwischenfunken?
<k1l> beaver74: k1l nix schuld, k1l andere baustelle :)
<beaver74> :)
<Chocoq-windows> super. ihr diskutiert.
<Chocoq-windows> brainstorming
<apollo13> habt ihr schon mal geschaut was dhclient in die log files schreibt?
<Chocoq-windows> mir qualmt auch schon die birne.
<k1l> apollo13: beim ifconfig wirds angezeigt. ich hab da aber noch nie mit gearbeitet und weiß nicht was da wie zwischenfunkt
<Chocoq-windows> und nun? ohne internet ist schon sch.....
<apollo13> logfiles nachschaun was dhclient sagt
<Chocoq-windows> er spuckt ja nix aus bei sudo dhclient eth0
<apollo13> drum ja auch in den logfiles nachschauen
<Chocoq-windows> ich bin ein absoluter neuling. bitte lotse mich. ich bin ja gerne willig überall hin-zu-hoppeln. aber ohne euer lotsen, finde ich nirgends hind.
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, führe den Befehl nochmal aus, und mach dann ein `cat /var/log/syslog`.
<Chocoq-windows> in der bash-konsole beaver74 ?
<beaver74> lass den Befehl so 20 Sekunden laufen, dann mit Strg-c abbrechen.. dann das Logfile ausgeben lassen
<beaver74> ja
<beaver74> sdx23, ja, es wird in syslog ausgegeben
<Chocoq-windows> ok. nach 20sek habe ich strg-plus-C gedrückt
<sybrek> hi .. ne kurze frage: ich möchte ubuntu von einer physikalischen partition (dualboot) in einer vm ausführen (vista) .. aber das gute alte windows kennt natürlich kein ext4 .. bekommt virtualbox das auch so hin,oder muss ein ext4 treiber installiert werden ?
<Chocoq-windows> Da steht mehrfach mit Datum und fortlaufender Uhrzeit-Sekundenangabe folgendes:
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, dann sollte nach einem `cat /var/log/syslog`dort der dhclient etwas gemeldet haben
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, hier sieht die Ausgabe unter Anderem so aus: Dec 15 15:27:37 m2 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<apollo13> und prüft dann mal ob es überhaupt ein kabel zwischen eth0 und fritzbox gibt :þ
<Chocoq-windows> Dec 15 16:15:34 patricia-HP-Compaq-6735 dhclient DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 intervall 13
<TheInfinity> apollo13: das ist seit etlichen minuten mein gedanke ;)
<apollo13> man ey, sowas prüft man doch als erstes :/
<k1l> ist wohl vorhanden
<beaver74> ich würde die Adresse ja testweise in interfaces eingeben.. falls das funktioniert, könnte man das ja wieder rückgängig machen und weiter nach einer Lösung schauen
<TheInfinity> wenn du mich fragst ist entweder die fritzbox für den popo oder das kabel kaputt
<Chocoq-windows> ich könnte ja mal die fritzbox abstöpseln. und 30 sekunden warten. und sie nochmal neu hochfahren, wenn das helfen würde?
<beaver74> kannst du machen
<Chocoq-windows> aber ich bin per wlan doch gerade mit euch zugange
<Chocoq-windows> über diese fritzbox?
<beaver74> dann kommst halt wieder :)
<Chocoq-windows> ich probiere das gerne einmal. soll ich die pc´´s am besten auch erst runterfahren. und dann fritzbox?
<TheInfinity> Chocoq-windows: im zweifel hol dir auch einfach mal real life support. das via chat zu klären ist verflucht schwierig.
<TheInfinity> Chocoq-windows: wenn du jemanden vor ort hast ist das ne sache von sekunden, und der kanns dir dann auch richtig gut erklären.
<Chocoq-windows> ja theinfinity gerne. wenn du mir sagt, wohin konkret ich mich da wenden kann, dann gerne
<Chocoq-windows> nein. ich kenne noch niemanden. bin GANZ neu mit linux.
<TheInfinity> Chocoq-windows: gibt einige linux user groups.
<TheInfinity> Chocoq-windows: im ubuntuusers.de forum ist auch was
<Chocoq-windows> gibt mir mal einen link bitte theinfinity
<TheInfinity> Chocoq-windows: und für gewöhnlich gibt's IMMER irgendwelche nerds im freundeskreis ;)
<TheInfinity> Chocoq-windows: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/forum/anwendertreffen-messen/
<kubine> Title: Anwendertreffen und Messen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq-windows> die muß ich erst noch auftun - wo hiermit ja wohl die grundlage für geschaffen ist.
<Chocoq-windows> so hab die vm jetzt erst mal ausgeschaltet, sonst fährt der linuxrechner nicht runter
<Chocoq-windows> trenne mal gerade. komme gleich wieder. danke vorab. mal sehn. wär ja zu schön, wenn es dann ginge, weil es nur die fritzbox wäre. bis gleich. danke schönb schon mal
<NTQ> Hi. Wie kann man die Autovervollständigung von "apt-get install" aktivieren? Ich hab hier einen externen Ubuntu-Server, bei dem das nicht geht.
<apollo13> bash-completion installieren und schaun dass es gesourced ist
<k1l> ubuntu standards installieren
<ring0> NTQ, prüf mal, ob es vielleicht in /etc/bash.bashrc auskommentiert ist
<Moewe> kennt sich jemand gut mit audio konfig aus?
<Moewe> bei mir klappt die aufnahme nicht
<NTQ> ring0: ahja, tatsächlich
<NTQ> danke
<ring0> gern
<Moewe> keiner
<Moewe> schade
<ring0> Moewe, kannst mal mit dem alsamixer prüfen, ob dein mic gemutet ist
<ring0> Moewe, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer
<kubine> Title: Alsamixer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> Moewe, zudem wäre wohl ein bisschen mehr geduld als 4 min angebracht ;)
<Moewe> jo
<Chocoq-windows> so bin wieder hier
<Chocoq-windows> linux geht nicht ins internet
<Moewe> bei pavucontrol wird kein aufnahmegerät angezeigt
<Chocoq-windows> es werde NERDS gesucht. hilfe. 
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, wenn du das Kabel vom Rechner abziehst, ändert sich dann an den Leuchtdioden am Router etwas?
<Chocoq-windows> moment, schaue mal nach beaver74
<Moewe> biste mit lan kabel am router?
<Moewe> und router ist an modem dran?
<beaver74> Moewe, ja, sie ist über selben Router hier auf einem anderen Rechner im Netz
<Moewe> achso anderer rechner
<Moewe> hm komisch
<Moewe> also dns und dhcp macht ja alles der router
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, bekommt dein Windows Rechner denn seine Adresse per DHCP? Kannst du uns das sagen?
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, schau mal unter Windows in den Netzwerkeinstellungen ob da auf 'automatisch vergeben' gestellt (oder ähnlich)
<Chocoq-windows> an der Fritzbox ändern sich keine Leuchtdioden. habe mir auf dem pc aufgerufen die seite http://fritz.box/ und da steht, das ich PER LAN NICHT VERBUNDEN BIN
<Moewe> naja das ist ja im router nen dhcp client
<Chocoq-windows> per WLAN bin ich verbunden (stimmt, internette ja auch mit euch)
<beaver74> *kratz*
<Chocoq-windows> aber die kabel sind vom linuxrechner zur fritzbox verbunden. fritzbox runtergefahren /fritzbox raufgefahren.
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, hast du ein anderes Kabel parat?
<Moewe> ist die fritzbox nen modem?
<Moewe> oder gleich auch nen router?
<Haraldo> Kabel mal abgezogen und wieder reingesteckt? Das war bei mir mal die Rettung.
<Chocoq-windows> nein. aber theoretisch muß auch der linuxrechner WLAN köpnnen
<beaver74> bei WLAN bin ich leider vollkommen überfragt :/
<Chocoq-windows> doch. ich habe doch noch ein kabel. ein ganz ganz kurzes. moment wechsel mal. muss ich dafür den linuxrechner erst nochmal runterfahren, wenn ich kabel wechsele?
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, nein. musst du nicht
<Chocoq-windows> ok. wechsele mal das lange gegen das kurze moment
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: zum aktivieren des wlans auf dem compaq brauchst du aber internet
<k1l> da muss man treiber nachladen
<Chocoq-windows> ich hab ja theoretisch internet, denn jetzt rede ich ja auch mit euch. aber halt mit dem Windows-PC.
<Chocoq-windows> wechsel grade mal beim linux-rechner das kabel moment
<Chocoq-windows> hey hier kriegt ein NERD einen Orden
<k1l> jetzt sag nicht, dass das kabel kaputt war
<Chocoq-windows> BEAVER74 UND ALLE ANDEREN NERD VON HEUTE - IHR KRIEGT ALLE NEN ORDEN:
<apollo13> lass das mit dem NERD sein…
<Chocoq-windows> es geeeeeeht
<apollo13> k1l: sag ich ja schon seit $wasauchimmer :þ
<beaver74> :) kannst ins Netz gehen?
<Chocoq-windows> ja
<Chocoq-windows> es ist das kabel !!!!!!!!!!
<k1l> apollo13: ich hatte das so verstanden als wenn die leds leuchten würden
<Haraldo> *gg* Immer erst die vermeintlichen Selbstverständlichkeiten prüfen ... :D
<Chocoq-windows> wie auch immer das zu verstehen ist.
<Beastly> manchmal ist die lösung einer ursache so einfach
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, ich bin weit von einem Nerd entfernt, da gibt es hier andere.. aber danke :)
<Chocoq-windows> ich hänge jetzt am KURZEN kabel
<apollo13> DU MUSST ABER NICHT SCHREIEN :þ
<beaver74> schmeiß das Kabel sofort weg ;)
<apollo13> nö, erstmal nochmals mit dem langen versuchen, vlt ists nur nicht ordentlich gesteckt…
<Chocoq-windows> beaver74 - ich dachte es ist ein lob oder ein super-wort sozusagen ein genie, wenn du das wort nerd gesagt hast
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: ruf mal die restricted drivers auf (k.a. wo das unter kde ist) und installiere den bcm treiber für die wlan karte
<k1l> Chocoq-windows: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq-windows> ich wollte auf keinenfall jemanden beleidigen - ganz im gegenteil
<Chocoq-windows> aber ich kenne das wort nerd selber nicht
<beaver74> alles gut :)
<Chocoq-windows> ok. k1. - bcm treiber für die WLAN-Karte
<beaver74> apollo13, hatte sie eigentlich schon öfter ab- und wieder angeschlossen.. dürfte hinüber sein
<apollo13> ah
<Chocoq-windows> ok. kann ich eigentlich irgendwie ne datensicherung machen, damit mir nicht alles weg ist, falls mal was passiert. habe kubuntu12.10 auf nem USB-Stick ursprünglich gehabt, und so auf den pc installiert
<Chocoq-windows> und wäre schade, wenn alles weg wäre
<Beastly> von was willst du ein backup machen Chocoq-windows  stick oder platte
<Chocoq-windows> auf ne externe festplatte oder so. - geht das.
<Beastly> ja
<Chocoq-windows> sozusagen alle installierten geschichten. wine, vm. eben m e i n e Konfiguration
<Moewe> gna komme mit mein problem net weiter
<Chocoq-windows> das was jetzt auf meinem linux-rechner auf der platte ist. das hätte ich gerne irgendwie abgesichert, falls das geht.
<Moewe> werd wohl nen foreneintrag machen
<Chocoq-windows> das passt dann zwar sicher nicht mehr auf einen stick aber bestimmt auf eine externe festplatte. geht das?
<Beastly> Chocoq-windows, ja
<Chocoq-windows> ein befehl in der bash-Konsole ?
<Beastly> du kannst auch ein live-image von deinem system machen
<Chocoq-windows> am besten einen leichten weg - bin noch unwissend
<Chocoq-windows> hört sich aber gut an beastly
<Beastly> gibt viele wege, guckst du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung unten sind die tools zu
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq-windows> ok danke beastly. - ist ja in quassel gespeichert.
<Chocoq-windows> und k1 , werde mal schaun ob ich das mit restricted drivers irgendwie hinkriege
<Chocoq-windows> habe es gerade nochmals ausprobiert. es ist wirklich das kabel. habe nochmal vom kurzen kabel zu langen zurückgewechselt. das lange funzt nicht mehr. das kurze geht.
<Chocoq-windows> richte gerade den #ubuntu-de chat ein auf dem linuxrechner. welche angabe kommt denn rein zur serveradresse???
<k1l> irc.ubuntu.com
<Fuchs> oder irc.freenode.net  falls die Ubuntu Leute den Alias irgendwann ausknipsen 
<k1l> ds wäre reichlich dumm, wenn die ubuntu irc programme den als standard nutzen
<apollo13> wir reden hier von canonical :þ
<Chocoq-windows> #ubuntu-de betreten (über welchen Kanal?)
<Chocoq-windows> k1 über welchen kanal #ubuntu-de betreten?
<k1l> das ist der kanal
<Chocoq-windows> k1 ich krieg das nicht hin am linux-rechner ubuntu-de chat einzurichten. kannst du mich bitte führen. Datei-Netzwerke konfigurieren - dort gibt es dann schon 2 netzwerke, die heißen Kubuntu IRC und Spot-Chat, da muß ich sicher auf plus-taste-hinzufügen gehen?
<Fuchs> das Kubuntu IRC duerfte ziemlich sicher bereits freenode sein, siehst Du, welche Server da dahinter sind? Und dann solltest Du uns ggf. noch sagen, welches Programm Du denn verwendest unter Ubuntu, gibt da naemlich einige 
<Chocoq-windows> ja wenn ich kubuntu-irc anklicke sehe ich unten 2 server. irc.ubuntu.com:8001 und als zweiten (nicht blau unterlegten server) irc.spotchat.org:6667
<Fuchs> das ist dann bereits freenode, den kannst Du nehmen  (den oberen). Spotchat: sicher, dass Du Ubuntu hast und nicht Linux Mint? 
<sybrek2> hi .. unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot-Windows_virtualisieren#Ubuntu-in-Windows steht, dass ich den physikalischen pfad zur partition nutzen soll .. aber woher bekomm ich den unter windows ? .. hat windows denn irgendwas anderes als seine schrägen laufwerksbuchstaben ?
<kubine> Title: Dualboot-Windows virtualisieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq-windows> ja. ich bekam nur von mint hilfe. die lotsten mich dorthin. aber ich habe kubuntu12.10 und möchte nun auf dem linux-rechner genau diesen deutschsprachigen chatraum ubuntu-de haben
<Chocoq-windows> hatte vorher kein quassel - alles neuland
<Fuchs> dann solltest Du uns nur noch sagen, welches Chatprogramm Du verwendest. Wie dem auch sei, Kubuntu-IRC ist das gleiche wie Ubuntu-IRC, ein alias auf dieses Netzwerk hier (freenode), also kannst Du das nehmen
<Fuchs> ah, Quassel
<Fuchs> ich persoenlich wuerde eher konversation empfehlen, aber gut, Quassel geht auch
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/quassel#Einrichtung   da hat es Beispiele zum Automatischen Beitregen von Kanaelen 
<kubine> Title: Quassel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq-windows> leute - ich kenn mich nicht aus. bin schon froh überhaupt zu euch gefunden zu haben. und genau diese chat-seite-hier auf der ich mit euch spreche, die möchte ich auf dem linux-rechner jetzt einstellen auf der quassel software. später gerne besseres.
<Chocoq-windows> fuchs - welches chatprogramm sollte ich denn sonst nehmen für eine konversation???
<Fuchs> "Konversation" ist der Name des Programms 
<Chocoq-windows> ach so - lach
<Chocoq-windows> du siehst ich bin chocoq "The-green-bird"
<Fuchs> aber das ist persoenliche Einstellung, Quassel ist sicher auch nicht schlecht. Und wie man es einrichtet steht in dem Link da, durchfuehren kann ich Dich nicht, weil ich selber kein Quassel verwende. 
<Chocoq-windows> ok. also auf linux gibt es also noch das chat-programm konversation . über die muon-paketverwaltung?
<Fuchs> Richtig. Es gibt ein gutes Dutzend an Programmen fuer IRC  (das Chatprotokoll, dass Du gerade nutzt), das sind zwei davon (Quassel und Konversation) 
<Chocoq-windows> und auf konversation kann ich auch diesen chatraum hier festlegen?
<ring0> Chocoq-windows, das kannst du mit jedem irc client. egal, ob du quassel, konversation, xchat, irssi, oder sonst was nutzt
<Chocoq-windows> danke ring0. ich installiere gerade mal konversation
<Chocoq-windows> ok bin soweit. und er schlägt als serverliste UbuntuIRC Standardidentität Kanäle #kubuntu vor. könnte jetzt verbinden sagen. will aber genau diesen chatraum hier generieren. erbitte hilfe.
<Fuchs> Chocoq-windows: in den Netzwerkeinstellungen einfach die Liste der Kanaele editieren
<Chocoq-windows> netzwerkname ist dann doch sicher: irc-freenode.net
<Fuchs> irc.freenode.net 
<Fuchs> und das sollte schon in der Liste sein
<Chocoq-windows> Nee. Bei neues Netzwerk - Konversation ist noch kein vorschlag. da würde ich dann manuell den Netzwerknamen: irc-freenode.net eingebn. Bei Identität könnte ich auf bearbeiten gehen
<Fuchs> irc.freenode.net   wie ich bereits geschrieben habe
<Fuchs> mit - wird es nicht gehen, bitte lies was ich schreibe, sonst wird das nicht funktionieren
<Chocoq-windows> fuchs - für heute krieg ich das nicht mehr hin. weder bei quassel noch mit konversation. bin nicht klug genug. brain overloaded
<Chocoq-windows> schade
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, fang doch erst mal an dich locker einzulesen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger (falls nicht schon bekannt)
<kubine> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq-windows> beaver 74 für heute preise ich mich schon glücklich, wenn ich wenigstens den linuxrechner wlanfähig kriege. habe mir die seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx durchgelesen. und würde gerne wissen, ob du es für richtig hälst, dass ich jetzt in die bash-konsole eingebe::
<Chocoq-windows> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer  
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq-windows> beaver74
<sybrek2> hi .. unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot-Windows_virtualisieren#Ubuntu-in-Windows steht, dass ich den physikalischen pfad zur partition nutzen soll .. aber woher bekomm ich den unter windows ? .. hat windows denn irgendwas anderes als seine schrägen laufwerksbuchstaben ?
<kubine> Title: Dualboot-Windows virtualisieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, du hattest überprüft ob deine Karte auch wirklich von dem Treiber unterstützt wird?
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, so wie ich das lese muss zuvor noch `sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source`ausgeführt werden.. schau was da alles deinstalliert wird, sind es wirklich nur diese Pakete, bestätige das und lass das Löschen zu.
<jokrebel_> sybrek2: Schau zB. mit ner LiveCD und GParted drauf.
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, ich habe hier nicht ein einziges WLAN fähiges Gerät, und stelle mich daher recht schwer das einzurichten.
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, ist dir denn ganz genau die Bezeichnung der WLAN-Karte bekannt? `lspci` kann da helfen.
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, manchmal auch `lsusb` , falls die Karte über USN angeschlossen sein sollte (auch interne Karten sind das manchmal).
<beaver74> *USB
<Chocoq-windows> ich habe das abgefragt mit lspci -vnn | grep14e4
<Chocoq-windows> als antwort kam:
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, schau selber ob die Hardware für den Treiber gelistet wird.
<Chocoq-windows> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller (0200): Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ether net PCI Express (14e$:1693) (rev 02)
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, das sieht aber eher nicht nach WLAN aus, sondern nach deiner Netzwerkkarte.
<Chocoq-windows> sorry muß am ende heißen: PCI Express (14e4:1693) (rev 02)
<Chocoq-windows> ok. welchen bash-konsolen befehl soll ich denn sonst nehmen?
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, hast du das abgetippt?
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, paste mal die Ausgabe von den beiden oben genannten Befehlen.
<Chocoq-windows> ja. krieg in quassel (linuxrechner) diese chatseite doch nicht rein. 
<Chocoq-windows> ok ich probiere das mal mit dem purge befehl. das hatte ich nicht gemacht, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass nix da ist treibermäßig, ich mach das mal
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, `apt-get install pastebinit` und dann je ein `lspci | pastebinit` und `lsusb | pastebinit` .. da werden dir dann zwei URLs genannt, die du hier posten kannst.
<Chocoq-windows> booah. nicht so schnell.
<beaver74> bleibt ja noch eine weile hier stehen ;)
<Chocoq-windows> also zuerst den purge-befehl ?
<beaver74> nein, geb mal die Befehle aus meinem letzten Satz ein 
<Chocoq-windows> ok. moment.
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`heißt er vollständig
<Chocoq-windows> apt-get install pastebinit gibt antwort
<Chocoq-windows> ach sudo. ok
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, der sollte den Befehl pastebinit installieren.
<Chocoq-windows> ja, da hat er ne menge gemacht mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit. super
<Chocoq-windows> nund der zweite befehl: lspci | pastebinit
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, jo, jetzt ist das Programm auf deinem Rechner installiert und du kannst es künftig immer verwenden falls du hier oder woanders etwas pasten möchtest.
<Chocoq-windows> ok. hat er mir ne internetadresse hingeschrieben http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442451/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> ja, sieht gut aus, danke
<Chocoq-windows> und wie oder wann öffnet die sich dann?
<Chocoq-windows> achso wahrscheinlich erst noch der dritte befehl
<Chocoq-windows> ist das ein großes i oder wieder dieser trennzeichenbuchstabe Isub | pastebinit
<beaver74> ist wieder das "Trennzeichen"
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, mit dem dritten Befehl machst du nichts anderes wie mit dem vorherigen, nur halt für lsusb
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, die URLs kannst du dir im Browser ja mal selber ansehen
<Chocoq-windows> beim 3. sagt er  Befehl nicht gefunden. wie mjuß der dritte befehl heißen?
<beaver74> gib mal nur `lsusb` ein.. bekommst du da eine Ausgabe?
<Chocoq-windows> Isusb: "Befehl nicht gefunden"
<Chocoq-windows> ellll der buchstabe ellll LLLLL kleines L dass könnte es sein, moment
<tiax> Chocoq-windows: das heißt lsusb :) ls steht für list
<Chocoq-windows> jooo. das ist es. kein iiiii sondern ein LLLLL. 
<Chocoq-windows> ja hat er
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, ach.. entschuldige.. ja, das ist ein kleines "L"
<Chocoq-windows> http://paste.ubunt.com/1442464/
<kubine> Title: ubunt.com: The Best Search Links on the Net (at paste.ubunt.com)
<Chocoq-windows> np :)
<Chocoq-windows> gut supi. und wie öffne ich das jetzt?
<Chocoq-windows> einfach über firefox? oder wie 
<tiax> Chocoq-windows: ja, allerdings musst Du noch ubuntu.com draus machen statt ubuntu.com :)
<jokrebel_> *seufz*
<tiax> da fehlt das u
<beaver74> tiax, ah, danke :)
<jokrebel_> selbst dann gehts nicht…
<Chocoq-windows> sorry, ich hab das hier nur falsch ereingetippt. es ist in der bash-konsole richtg. danke tiax
<tiax> jokrebel_: doch, also ich krieg da lspci output
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, evtl. solltest du doch erst dafür sorgen von deinem Laptop aus hier ins IRC zu kommen.. dann kannst du dir das Abschreiben sparen.
<Chocoq-windows> ja. ich hab das ja schon wirklich versucht. aber ich krieg das nicht hin. irgendwo mache ich da noch was falsch. ich kriege das nicht hin.
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, was bekommst du da denn nicht hin.. lass uns das doch erst mal anpacken.
<Chocoq-windows> wenn du mir hilfst - gerne. sehr gerne.
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, wir hier würden dir versuchen da zu helfen, ja 
<Chocoq-windows> ich hab quassel. ich hab konversation inzwischen auch installiert. mir egal mit welchem es besser ist. aber ich brauche genaue hilfe. 
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, stell deine konkrete Frage.. noch wissen wir nicht wo dein Problem liegt.
<Chocoq-windows> ok. meinetwegen quasse. beaver74. ich möchte diese seite hier in quassel einrichten.
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, dann lese dich bitte hier ein - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Quassel
<kubine> Title: Quassel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq-windows> dafür gehe ich im geöffneten quassel, auf Datei - Netzwerke - Netzwerke konfigurieren. Ab da, brauche ich wirklich hilfe
<Chocoq-windows> quassel ist schon installiert. es geht exakt um diesen chat-raum
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, unter 'Einrichtung' ist das Vorgehen doch beschrieben.. was klappt da denn nicht?
<Chocoq-windows> ob ich quassel core oder quassel client habe weis ich nicht  - es war schon vorhanden bei kubuntu 12.10
<beaver74> das wird der Client sein
<leszek> Chocoq-windows: du kannst doch räume eintragen in quassel in den einstellungen des servers dort bei commands sicherlich /j #ubuntu-de eintragen.
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, ich habe Quassel selber auch noch nie eingerichtet
<Chocoq-windows> vielleicht schmeiße ich quassel einfach nochmal runter. und hole es mir nochmal neu? vielleicht sieht die oberfläche dann doch anders aus, als im link abgebildet
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, das wird nicht nötig sein.. die Anleitung scheint schon etwas älter zu sein, aber im Groben und Ganzen sollte das nachzuvollziehen sein.. oder hat sich da so viel geändert?
<Chocoq-windows> ja leszek wenn ich auf netzwerke einrichten gehe, dann gibt es dort schon 2 netzwerke. das eine heißt Kubuntu IRC. und das andere heißt Spot-Chat
<Chocoq-windows> nun könnte ich bei netzwerke durch das pluszeichen-hinzufügen ein weiteres netzwerk einrichten
<leszek> Chocoq-windows: unter den netzwerken sollten die netzwerkdetails angezeigt werden
 * beaver74 installiert gerade quassel-qt4
<Chocoq-windows> unter dem netzwerk kubuntu-irc stehen 3 server. 1.) irc.ubuntu.com:8001
<leszek> dort gibts einen reiter befehle / commands (je nachdem ob englisch oder deutsch) und dort kann man befehle wie z.B. /j #ubuntu-de eintragen
<Chocoq-windows> 2.) irc.spotchat.org:6667
<Chocoq-windows> 3.) irc.german-elite.net:6667
<leszek> Chocoq-windows: da gibts einen reiter der commands heisst
<Chocoq-windows> ja. reiter befehle. den gibt es
<Chocoq-windows> also neues netzwerk anlegen. oder kubuntu-IRC nehmen?
<leszek> leg malwas neues für freenode an
<leszek> und trag dann unter befehle deine /join befehle für die channels ein
<Chocoq-windows> also netzwerk durch plustaste-hinzufügen?
<leszek> joa
<Chocoq-windows> jezt will er vorschlagen: voreinstellungen benutzen: mit pulldownmenü. aber welcher punkt
<Chocoq-windows> oder Netzwerkeinstellungen manuell setzen?
<Chocoq-windows> voreinstellungen benutzen: pulldownmenüe Freenode ????? klingt gut oder?
<Chocoq-windows> habe das mit ok bestätigt.
<Chocoq-windows> nun habe ich ein netzwerk das Freenode heißt mit 2 servern
<Chocoq-windows> 1.) chatfreenode.net:6665
<Chocoq-windows> 2.) chat.freenode.net:7000
<Chocoq-windows> leszek ?
<leszek> stimmen denn die adressen ?
<Chocoq-windows> 1.) chat.freenode.net:6665
<Chocoq-windows> 2.) chat.freenode.net:7000
<Chocoq-windows> habe ich nicht eingegeben, sind von alleine so erschienen
<leszek> ja prüf doch mal
<chk> hio
<chk> gibt es eine programm das meine soundkartenausgabe mitschneiden kann unter ubuntu?
<chk> am besten per kommandozeile
<Chocoq-windows> wenn ich auf verbindung herstellen, und dann auf betreten klicke, dann fragt er mich nach einer manuellen eingabe bei Kanal
<Chocoq-windows> was gebe ich bei kanal ein. ich kann nicht auf ok klicken, er verlangt eine eingabe
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, /join #ubuntu-de .. vermute ich
<Chocoq-windows> hey - das war es beaver
<Chocoq-windows> hier hat sich was getan
<beaver74> jop
<Chocoq-windows> ich kann mich lesen auf dem linuxrechner -wow
<Chocoq-windows> ich kuck mal ob ich auch was tippen kann. moment
<16SAAPFPC> könnt ihr mich vom linux-rechner lesen?
<beaver74> dürfte die ganze Sache leichter machen :)
<beaver74> ja, alles gut 16SAAPFPC 
<16SAAPFPC> ich muß mal sehn meinen nanmen zu ändern gerade, will chocoq hießen moment mal
<bekks> "/nick neuernick"
<Chocoq-windows> an welcher position bekks ?
<bekks> Chocoq-windows: Wenn Du im Channel bist...
<Chocoq-windows> ja?
<bekks> Ja.
<Chocoq-windows_> jgjgjjj
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, / übergibt einen Befehl
<beaver74> schön Chocoq-windows_ , hat ja gut geklappt
<Chocoq-windows_> will eigentlich nur chocoq heißen (chocoq-windows nur wenn ich am anderen rechner bin)
<bekks> Dann tipp: /nick chocoq
<Chocoq-windows_> unter linux will ich nur chocoq heißen beaver74
<Chocoq-windows> wohin soll ich das tippen bekks ?
<bekks> HIERHIN.
<Chocoq-windows> bash-konsole? 
<Chocoq-windows> ok. ins textfeld?
<bekks> Ja...
<bekks> Zum dritten Mal.
<Chocoq-windows_> entschuldige
<sybrek2> hi nochmal :) .. nächste (und hoffentlich letzte frage für heute): wie kann ich mich ohne desktopumgebung anmelden ?
<bekks> sybrek2: strg+alt+f1 drücken und anmelden.
<sybrek2> okay .. irgendwie zweideutig .. also ich möchte mich nicht in eine desktopumgebung anmelden, sondern will nur die bash haben
<bekks> sybrek2: strg+alt+f1 drücken und anmelden.
<sybrek2> ahh ,.. cool danke
<Chocoq-windows_> klappt nicht bekks
<bekks> Klappt garantiert.
<Chocoq-windows_> "/nick Chocoq" in dieses textfeld
<bekks> Exakt.
<bekks> Und dann hast du ein Statusfenster, in dem Dir gesagt wird, warum das nicht klappt.
<Chocoq-windows_> diesen namen Chocoq gibt es im pulldown-menü (links neben dem texteingabefeld) ich kann ihn lesen, aber ihn nicht aktivieren
<Chocoq-windows_> bei Chocoq-windows_(+i)
<bekks> Dann mach mal einen Screenshot davon.
<Chocoq-windows_> dieses (+i) scheint der beleg dass es der aktive nick ist
<Chocoq-windows_> der darunter chococ hat das nicdht
<bekks> Weil der nicht "_i_dentified" ist? :)
<Chocoq-windows_> weiß nicht. vermutlich ist das so.
<Chocoq-windows_> ich habe ein bildschirmfoto gemaht, wohin tue ich das jetzt, damit ihr es sehen könnt?
<Chocoq-windows_> bekks ?
<bekks> Auf irgendeinen image hosting service, wie z.B. imgur oder einen der anderen dreißig Millionen dieser Dienste :)
<jokrebel> Chocoq-windows_: ZB. http://www.pic-upload.de/
<kubine> Title: Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen - Pic-Upload.de (at www.pic-upload.de)
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows_, dann geh doch mal in dein Quassel unter 'Einstellungen - Quassel konfigurieren / Identitäten' und geb dort deinen Nick ein.. dann evtl. Quassel einmal beenden und wieder starten
<Chocoq-windows_> ok ich schließe mal quassel und hoffe euch mit dem linux-rechner wieder zu finden
<Chocoq-windows_> bis gleich
<Chocoq_> bin ich da?
<beaver74> Hallo Chocoq_ 
<Chocoq_> heyyyyyyy
<Chocoq_> suuuuupiiii
<Chocoq_> danke (ich drück euch alle).
<beaver74> so viele Erfolgserlebnisse am Anfang :)
<Chocoq_> mühsam ernährt sich das eichhöhrnchen - ich sag´s euch
<Chocoq_> lach
<beaver74> :)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, dein WLAN einrichten werde ich nicht schaffen, da wird dir hier jemand anderes helfen müssen.
<Chocoq_> gut. so. jetzt kannst du mir nochmal bitte sagen, wie ich nun diese ubuntu-pastebin anwende, die wir in der bash-konsole gemafht haben?
<Chocoq_> ja - verstehe, beaver74
<bekks> irgendeinbefehl | pastebinit
<beaver74> Chocoq_, das passte ja.. du könntest die beiden Befehle nochmal ausführen und hier wieder posten.. damit wir da nochmal drüber sehen können
<bekks> Das liefert dir die URL mit der Ausgabe von irgendeinbefehl
<beaver74> bekks, ich hab weder in lspci noch in lsusb die WLAN-Karte gefunden
<beaver74> <- ist damit aufgeschmissen
<beaver74> dmesg würde ich jetzt gucken
<bekks> Ich würde ja gerne mal lspci und lsusb sehen :)
<beaver74> wird bestimmt kommen
<Chocoq_> also gebe ich in der bash-konsole ein sudo apt-get install pastebinit ein ist das so richtig?
<beaver74> nein, das ist installiert
<beaver74> Chocoq_, die beiden anderen Befehle
<bekks> lsusb | pastebinit
<bekks> lspci | pastebinit
<Chocoq_> habe ich gemacht in der bash-konsole. und jetzt mache ich was?
<bekks> Jetzt tippst Du die URL ab. Wie ich gerade schon sagte.
<beaver74> Chocoq_, copy&paste funktioniert mit den URLs natürlich auch
<Chocoq_> sorry, bitte welche Url? die aus der Bash-konsole ?
<beaver74> ja
<Chocoq_> gut supi. copy paste. supi. moment
<beaver74> Chocoq_, die, die nach den beiden oben genannten Befehlen ausgegeben werden
<Chocoq_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442568/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Chocoq_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442571/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Chocoq_> diese?
<beaver74> jap
<Chocoq_> hey. dank euch klappt das ja alles ganz, ganz allmählich.
<beaver74> Chocoq_, ist doch besser als immer wieder abtippen zu müssen ;)
<Chocoq_> auf jeeeeeeden fall beaver74
<Chocoq_> aber du siehst, ich lasse mich nicht gleich entmutigen
<Chocoq_> gut. hilft euch das in bezug darauf wie ich WLAN einrichte, denn ich sitze am kurzen Kabel, ganz ungemütlich in der Ecke bei der FritzBox 6360
<beaver74> das darf auch nicht sein.. du wirst noch öfter unter Linux Betriebssystem auf Fragen stoßen, die unter Windows evtl. manchmal sogar schneller beantwortet wären.. aber das lässt sich alles gut bewältigen
<Chocoq_> wenn man mit netten und hilfsbereiten menschen wie euch zusammen ist, dann ja.
<beaver74> Chocoq_, wichtig ist die Vorteile vom System zu erkennen, auch wenn das mal ein wenig dauern kann.
<beaver74> Chocoq_, wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem Ubuntu.
<Chocoq_> deshalb bleib ich ja fest-entschlossen am ball, auch wenn ich alleine hoffnungslos überfordert wäre, gäbe es nicht sowas wie hier, wo man fragen darf, und antworten kriegt, beaver74
<beaver74> ja, ist schon ein sehr großer Vorteil.
<Chocoq_> ist noch wer da, der mir mit dem WLAN helfen würde? beaver74 wollte gerne weg. (oder beaver74 ?)
<Chocoq_> hmm. es ist niemand der hier ruft beaver74 
<beaver74> Chocoq_, ne, weg nicht.. nur kann ich nicht helfen. Du musst dich auch immer ein wenig gedulen, nicht immer ist hier jemand der dir spantan helfen kann.. und evtl. ist ja schon jemand dabei und schaut sich deine Ausgaben an.
<beaver74> *spontan
<Chocoq_> ach so. ich verstehe noch sehr wenig davon. wie erfahre ich davon, wann jemand mir helfen kann, helfen mag? beaver74
<beaver74> Chocoq_, derjenige wird sich bei dir melden..
<nibbler> hi. kann mir wer sagen warum der mir roundcube-plugins-extra nicht installieren will? http://nopaste.info/bf9c13f3ce.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Frag einfach. Und versuch es vor allem auf das Support-Relevante hier zu beschränken. Für nebenbeigequatsche haben wir #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<Chocoq_> entschuldige meine dumme frage. muß ich dafür mit Quassel online bleiben? oder wie kann sich jemand bei mir melden?
<beaver74> Chocoq_, stell deine Fragen so klar wie möglich, falls dann jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sich bestimmt einbringen.
<nibbler> Chocoq_: das issn irc client wen ich nicht irre, also musst du online bleiben (alternativ über bouncer/shell foo)
<Chocoq_> danke nibbler
<Chocoq_> gut. danke. ich warte ob antwort kommt.
<Chocoq_> dane beaver734
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Was ist das denn für WLAN-Karte?
<beaver74> Chocoq_, auf ein 'ich kann nicht helfen' wirst du hier vergebens warten :)
<beaver74> so, OT ende.. wie jokrebel schon sagte, du bist auch herzlichst eingeladen nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu kommen.
<Chocoq_> ich weiß es nicht jokrebel
<beaver74> jokrebel, du hast die beiden paste nicht mitbekommen?
<Chocoq_> doch steht ne menge drinnen in den paste dingern. ich verstehe aber nichts davon.
<jokrebel> beaver74: Sorry - hab das (stundenlange?) Gespräch nur am Rande verfolgen können.
<beaver74> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442568/ und http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442571/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> jokrebel, ich kann da keine WLAN-Karte finden 
<beaver74> Chocoq_, du könntest mal `dmesg | pastebin` senden.
<jokrebel> …dann ist das aber eher schlecht mit WLAN-Verbindung ohne entsprechende Hardware.
<beaver74> Chocoq_, `dmesg | pastebinit`
<Chocoq_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442605/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, ist dein WLAN-Modul denn aktiviert? Sprich im BIOS, oder per Hotkey?
<Chocoq_> boah. weiß nicht. habe den lappi ohne betriebssystem bekommen, und dann kubuntu12.10 per stick draufgezogen. 
<beaver74> Chocoq_, ich denke da wird das Problem derzeit liegen. Du wirst dann in deine Anleitung zum Laptop gucken müssen und herausfinden wie und wo sich das aktivieren lässt.
<sdx23> `rfkill list | pastebinit`
<Chocoq_> aber ich habe ein blaues led mit nem funkturm drauf. (HP-compac-6735b)
<Chocoq_> das dürfte fürs wlan sein
<beaver74> du solltest in deine Anleitung schauen
<Chocoq_> gilt das mir sdx23 ?
<Chocoq_> habe keine weiteren unterlagen, könnte nur googlen moment
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Ja, das galt Dir
<bekks> Leuchtet das LED gerade?
<Chocoq_> hier könnte was stehen, evtl für wlan http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-HP-Compaq-6735b.13640.0.html
<kubine> Title: Test HP Compaq 6735b - Notebookcheck.com Tests (at www.notebookcheck.com)
<bekks> Chocoq_: Das musst Du lesen ;)
<Chocoq_> ja es ist blau. wenn ich es für einen moment berühre, dann wird der leuchtturm mit zwei außenklammern orange. denke das ist wlan und nicht bluetooth.
<bekks> Schau ins Handbuch, um genau sagen zu können was es ist.
<Chocoq_> es befindet sich oberhalb zwischen den f6 und f7 tasten
<bekks> Das mag sein - aber finde DU es bitte heraus.
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Und die Ausgabe von "rfkill list" wär _wirklich_ auch interessant.
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Und Vermutungen helfen keinem…
<bekks> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: auch noch ein uname -a; lsb_release -a bitte :)
<Chocoq_> moment mache rfkill | pastebinit
<bekks> Und danach uname -a | pastebinit und lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Und rfkill list … das list nicht vergessen
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<Chocoq_> ich hab glabu ich das fenster geschlossen ich finde pastebin nicht
<bekks> Dann mach es wieder auf.
<Chocoq_> www. ????
<Chocoq_> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$ rfkill | pastebinit
<Chocoq_> Usage:  rfkill [options] command
<Chocoq_> Options:
<Chocoq_>         --version       show version (0.4-1ubuntu3 (Ubuntu))
<Chocoq_> Commands:
<Chocoq_>         help
<Chocoq_>         event
<Chocoq_>         list [IDENTIFIER]
<Chocoq_>         block IDENTIFIER
<Chocoq_>         unblock IDENTIFIER
<Chocoq_> where IDENTIFIER is the index no. of an rfkill switch or one of:
<Chocoq_>         <idx> all wifi wlan bluetooth uwb ultrawideband wimax wwan gps fm
<Chocoq_> Sie versuchen ein leeres Dokument zu senden, Abbruch.
<Chocoq_> patricia@patricia-HP-Compaq-6735b:~$ 
<bekks> Chocoq_: Du machst das nie wieder. Danke.
<bekks> !paste > Chocoq_ 
<kubine> Chocoq_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<beaver74> als wenn sie das absichtlich getan hätte :/
<bekks> Chocoq_: 1215 210832 <+jokrebel> Chocoq_: Und rfkill list
<bekks> Chocoq_: "rfkill list" ist etwas anderes als "rfkill".
<Chocoq_> beaver, wie krieg ich denn wieder hin, dass es in dieses pastein ding hinein-geht, bitte? ich weiß die url nicht mehr?
<bekks> Chocoq_: 1215 211245 < kubine> Chocoq_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb  sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B.  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der  Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Chocoq_: Lies doch einfach was man Dir schreibt.
<beaver74> Chocoq_, den Befehl eingeben, und mit | pastebinit abschließen.. da wird immer wieder eine neue URL ausgegeben
<Chocoq_> ok. und nun: rfklill list | pastebinit ???
<beaver74> richtig
<Chocoq_> ok
<Chocoq_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442647/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, 
<beaver74> <bekks> Und danach uname -a | pastebinit und lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Chocoq_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442653/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Chocoq_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442656/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, finde heraus was die blaue und die rote LED zu bedeuten haben.
<Chocoq_> suche schon ganz verzweifelt in der englischen bedienungsanleitung. bin dabei.
<beaver74> jo
<Chocoq_> 6735b scheint kein Wlan zu haben, wenn ich das hier richtig ablese.
<Chocoq_> http://www.retrevo.com/support/HP-6735b-Laptops-manual/id/21311ag907/t/2/ manual-seite-5
<kubine> Title: HP 6735b Manuals, Support and Troubleshooting - Compaq Laptops (at www.retrevo.com)
<Chocoq_> 6735b scheinbar nicht.
<beaver74> sdx23, kann das sein bei der rfkill list Ausgabe? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442647/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Lies bitte das Handbuch von HP und nicht von irgendwelchen dahergelaufenen Seiten.
<Chocoq_> aber der Knopf ist eindeutig für wlan (steht auf seite 11)
<bekks> Chocoq_: Schau bitte in das offizielle Handbuch von HP.
<Chocoq_> ich habe sonst keine unterlagen.
<taccos> Guten Abend zusammen. Ich habe hier auf einer Platte ein Win7 und auf einer anderen in einer crypto Partition ein Ubuntu 11.10. Ich würde gern beide zusammen zusammen laufen lassen. Wie stell ich das am sinnvollsten an?
<bekks> Chocoq_: Du hast Internet. Und HP hat die Webseite http://www.hp.com
<kubine> Title: HP - United States | Laptop Computers, Desktops , Printers, Servers and more (at www.hp.com)
<taccos> Ich hab zwar den Grub2 Reparatur Wikieintrag entdeckt, aber bei diesem wird immer behandelt das beide Systeme auf einer Platte laufen. Macht das mit 2 Festplatten einen Unterschied oder soll ich einfach die DesktopCD-Reparatur durchgehen?
<nibbler> taccos: gleichzeitig??
<taccos> nibbler: nein ^^ Ich möchte ganz normal im Grub wählen können
<nibbler> taccos: ein oder zwei platten ist egal
<taccos> nibbler: also einfach ne LiveCD machen und die 5 Schritte der Anleitung durchgehen
<nibbler> taccos: ich kenn nichtmal deinen aktuellen stand. aber schätzungsweise trotzdem "ja"
<Chocoq_> ja bekks. da bin ich auch, aber ich finde dort keine manuals für hp-compaq-6735b
<taccos> nibbler: :) was benötigst du um einen aktuellen stand zu haben?
<beaver74> Chocoq_, http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/DocumentIndex.jsp?contentType=SupportManual&lang=de&cc=de&docIndexId=65041&taskId=135&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=3687779
<kubine> Title: HP Compaq 6735b Notebook PC - Handbücher - HP Business Support Center (at h20000.www2.hp.com)
<bekks> Chocoq_: Ich schon. Binnen 60s.
<nibbler> taccos: was geht nicht?
<Chocoq_> sorry. ich suche, und finde nicht. sorry
<bekks> Chocoq_: Welches 6735b Modell genau hast Du?
<Chocoq_> mehr weiß ich nicht bekks. ich schäm mich fast. aber mehr weiß ich nicht.
<taccos> nibbler: Das Ubuntu läuft einwandfrei, das Windows auch, aber nur wenn man beide Platten unabhängig voneinander betreibt. Ich will beide Platten im System anstöpseln und im Grub wählen können. Mehr eigentlich nicht
<bekks> Chocoq_: Dann dreh das Laptop um und schau auf das Typenschild.
<Chocoq_> ok
<bekks> Das steht da drauf...
<nibbler> taccos: ah ok, dann häng die platten so rein, dass er normal von linux booten würde, boote linux und für den "grub-install" teil aus aus den howtos
<taccos> nibbler: wenn ich beide platten reinhänge startet er automatisch windows
<Chocoq_> 6735b hilft die s/n nummer noch?
<nibbler> vertausch die platten... oder boote von cd und schreib den grub dann nach dem tutorial  auch auf die windows platte
<nibbler> taccos: oder geh ins bios dafür, boot reihenfolge
<jokrebel> taccos: Sind das IDE-Platten un vielleicht beide auf Master gejumpert?
<bekks> Chocoq_: Welche Modellnummer hat dein Notebook?
<taccos> nibbler: nee sind beides sata platten
<nibbler> taccos: verwirr mich nicht
<taccos> ? :D
<bekks> Chocoq_: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/findModel?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us
<kubine> Title: Guide to finding your product number | HP® Support (at h10025.www1.hp.com)
<nibbler> taccos: du wolltest das an jokrebel schreiben
<taccos> nibbler: sorry, ich änder jetzt mal die bootreihenfolge und geh dann das grub tutorial durch
<taccos> meld mich dann wieder, danke schon mal
<Chocoq_> s/n CNU94578HW
<beaver74> bekks, wenn ich das richtig sehe gibt es nur das eine Modell
<Chocoq_> p/n FU304EA#ABB
<bekks> beaver74: Dann würde HP aber nicht im Handbuch schreiben, dass es verschiedene Modelle gibt :)
<beaver74> ja, komisch ist es schon :)
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Was sagt ein "iwlist scanning"
<Chocoq_> moment
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Und _nicht_ wieder direkt hier rein bitte.
<Chocoq_> ja. jokrebel. will es auch nicht hier rein packen. aber ich brauche ne leere www. seite für pastbine
<beaver74> Chocoq_, | pastebinit hinter dem Befehl
<nibbler> am rande: mein roundcube-plugins-extra problem lässt sich auch mit ner frisch gebooteten live-cd 12.04 nachstellen - da is iwas broken
<jokrebel> !paste > Chocoq_: 
<kubine> Chocoq_:: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Chocoq_> dass nimmt er hier nicht beaver74 - hab das versucht.
<Chocoq_> mache es mal so. moment.
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Oder was beaver74 sagt.
<Chocoq_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412302/
<kubine> Title: wlan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq_> geht das?
<bekks> Chocoq_: Wenn du etwas anderes tust, als das, was man dir sagt, "geht es auch nicht".
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: Bis auf das, dass das nur iwlist und nicht iwlist scanning war ja ;-/
<bekks> Man sagte Dir "iwlist scanning" und nicht "iwlist".
<Chocoq_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412307/
<kubine> Title: wlan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, die LED ist blau oder gelb?
<Chocoq_> blau
<beaver74> blau entsprich AN
<beaver74> +t
<Chocoq_> wenn ich einen moment draufhalte, dann wird sie orange/gelb
<jokrebel> …oder nur Bluetooth?
<bekks> Also dann nochmal: lspci -k | pastebinit und lsusb | pastebinit
<beaver74> jokrebel, das kann sein.. ist noch nicht geklärt
<Chocoq_> ich lasse sie auf blau, und mache befehle. moment
<Chocoq_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442698/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> man könnte auch den WLAN Deckel auf der Rückseite mal aufschrauben..
<Chocoq_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442700/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Chocoq_> lach.
<bekks> Das ist kein Witz.
<Chocoq_> soll ich das wirklich? wüsste gar nicht, wo ich schrauben soll, und wie das aussehen müsste.
<bekks> Das steht im Handbuch.
<Chocoq_> ohh Gott fühl ich mich blond.
<Chocoq_> seite 58 - removal and replacement procedures
<Chocoq_> seite 56-58
<Chocoq_> kann ich dabei den notebook anlassen? oder runterfahren?
<Chocoq_> ich hab da hinten nix zum aufschrauben, nur unten. hab dann wohl kein wlan-fach
<jumper> Nabend #ubuntu-de. Wenn bei meinem ext4 Dateisystem ein Ordner einfach verschwunden ist .. was tu ich da?
<jokrebel> Chocoq_: An Hardware rumdoktern sollte man besser nur als Fachkraft. Sonst geht gern mal hinterher weniger als vorher…
<Chocoq_> ja jokrebel dass denke ich auch. ich denke ab hier lasse ich die finger von. es sieht auch nicht so aus, als ob auf der schmalen seite hinten, was zum aufschrauben wäre, wie auf seite 56 abgebildet.
<Chocoq_> danke an euch alle für eure hilfe.
<bekks> Chocoq_: Und es steht ebenfalls im Handbuch, dass man das Notebook natürlich ausmacht - vorher.
<Chocoq_> ich habs nicht so mit englisch, in deutsch liegt es mir nicht vor bekks - danke
<beaver74> Chocoq_, und das Modul ist auf der unteren Seite, ic finde die Seite gerade nicht mehr, hatte sie aber vor mir.
<bekks> Chocoq_: Es liegt Dir auf Deutsch vor. Vorhin wurde Dir der Link - auf Deutsch - zu allen Handbüchern dieses Modells gegeben.
<beaver74> Chocoq_, http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/13055_na/13055_na.PDF
<beaver74> Chocoq_, das ist kein großes Dingen.. fahr den Rechner runter, dreh ihn vorsichtig um und öffne die Klappe.. schau ob da eine Platine hinter sitzt.
<Chocoq_> danke beaver74 (ich fand das nicth)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, auf der HP Seite wird man mit Informationen auch überflutet
<beaver74> was gut so ist :)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, und ich hab auch das wage Gefühl dass das nachgerüstet werden muss.. hab da etwas ansatzweise zu gelesen.
<Chocoq_> ich schau mal,  komme gleich wieder.
<Chocoq_> aha. kann dir gleich sagen ob da was mich ankuckt hinter der klappe. bis gleich.
<Chocoq-windows> doch da ist was drinnen
<Chocoq-windows> soll ich da irgendwas abschreiben, ne nummer oder so beaver74 ?
<bekks> Mach mal ein Bild davon.
<Chocoq-windows> bitte mach keine späße mit mir. wie soll ich denn da ein bild von machen. mit dem Handy?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Und dann kann man sich das Bild schicken, per Mail z.B. um es dann per Rechner wieder auf so einen Bild-Hochlade-Service zu speichern.
<Chocoq-windows> gut und dann? wohin mit dem jpg?
<bekks> Sagte ich gerade.
<Chocoq-windows> ok. mache ein foto. moment. dauert was.
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, wo du dabei bist, kannst du auch ein Bild vom Typenschild senden
<jokrebel> Chocoq-windows: Immernoch/Wieder http://www.pic-upload.de/
<kubine> Title: Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen - Pic-Upload.de (at www.pic-upload.de)
<Chocoq-windows> so habe 3 fotos gemacht
<Chocoq-windows> für foren?
<Chocoq-windows> oder als links?
<Chocoq-windows> jokrebel ?
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, auf die von jokrebel genannte Seite und dann den/die Link/s hier rein
<jokrebel> Chocoq-windows: als Link und den dan hier posten.
<Chocoq-windows> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-17327960/DSC00724.jpg.html
<Chocoq-windows> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-17327957/DSC00723.jpg.html
<Chocoq-windows> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-17327958/DSC00722.jpg.html
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - DSC00724.jpg (at www.pic-upload.de)
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - DSC00723.jpg (at www.pic-upload.de)
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - DSC00722.jpg (at www.pic-upload.de)
<benvei> Chocoq-windows: keines davon ist ordentlich lesbar. :/
<beaver74> aber das Modul ist zu erkennen :)
<Chocoq-windows> ist leider nur ein veraltetes handy - sorry
<Chocoq-windows> also hat er doch wlan?
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, dann schreib mal die Informationen vom Modul ab und sende sie
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, ja, hat er
<Chocoq-windows> ok. moment
<beaver74> sag ich jetzt einfach mal.. oder könnte das noch ein anderes Modul sein?
<beaver74> wir werden es erfahren
<jokrebel> beaver74: Könnte alles mögliche, bis hin zum analgomodem sein…
<beaver74> jokrebel, da wäre keine Antenne dran, und schon gar nicht im WLAN Schacht
<Chocoq-windows> auf dem kleinen aufkleber der schräg drübergeklebt ist steht: 
<Chocoq-windows> Wireless Date Code: 950984
<Chocoq-windows> Rev:1.00 SPS: 487330-002
<Chocoq-windows> wireless 2009/11/13
<beaver74> das hilft alles nicht weiter
<Chocoq-windows> aufkleber ab-rupfen? und kucken was auf der "platine" selber steht?
<beaver74> wobei.. doch, moment
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, nein, lass mal
<beaver74> Broadcom Dual-Band 802.11n PCI Express MiniCard Laptop Wireless Card - kann ich finden
<bekks> HP Broadcom 4322AGN 802.11n Wireless Card
<beaver74> HP Broadcom 4322AGN 802.11n Wireless Card 487330-002
<bekks> :D
<beaver74> :) ja
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, gut, kannst wieder schließen den Rechner
<Chocoq-windows> mach ich. hat er? oder hat er nicht?
<beaver74> hat er
<Chocoq-windows> heyyyy
<Chocoq-windows> schraub mal zusammen und kehre wieder. moment
<jokrebel> Und warum ist da dann weder in lsusb noch in lspci was zu sehn davon?
<beaver74> müsste ja eigentlich unter lspci aufgeführt sein
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> listet lspci denn auch HW auf wo die Firmware noch nachinstalliert werden müsste?
<Chocoq_> bin ich da?
<bekks> Ja.
<Chocoq_> seid ihr da?
<Chocoq_> oh.gut
<jokrebel> zumindest lsusb zeigt auch Hardware welche noch nicht die passende Firmware geladen hat (IIRC mit meiner DVB-T Frickelkarte)
<beaver74> jokrebel, ah, ok
<Chocoq_> vielleicht ist das wlan ja kaputt (so wie mein langes LAN-Kabel heute auch kaputt ist)
<apollo13> wahrscheinlich ist das wlan-kabel hin *scnr*
<beaver74> Chocoq_, ich würde jetzt ins BIOS gehen und schauen ob WLAN dort wirklich aktiviert ist
<Chocoq_> ja. das kurze geht
<beaver74> Chocoq_, lass dich nicht vernatzen ;)
<Chocoq_> beaver74 - bitte lotse mich. bitte
<beaver74> Chocoq_, du weißt wie man ins BIOS geht?
<Chocoq_> ich hab ja eigentlich hier nur linux drauf (nur in der nachträglich installierten virtualbox ist noch windows 7) ?? bitte lotse mich.
<beaver74> Chocoq_, das kann ich auch nicht auswendig
<beaver74> Chocoq_, ich versuche Informationen zu finden
<beaver74> Chocoq_, den könntest die mal laden und beiseite legen. Der könnte später für dich noch sinnvoll sein.
<beaver74> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/CoreRedirect.jsp?redirectReason=DocIndexPDF&prodSeriesId=3687779&targetPage=http%3A%2F%2Fbizsupport2.austin.hp.com%2Fbc%2Fdocs%2Fsupport%2FSupportManual%2Fc02030223%2Fc02030223.pdf
<beaver74> Chocoq_, Starte den Rechner mal neu. Am Anfang müsste dir etwas von 'Drücken Sie ESC' angezeigt werden, das machst du bitte, gefolgt von F10.. dann gib mal bescheid.
<Chocoq_> ja. diese seite habe ich schon als pdf. seite 56-58 geht es um wlan. und auf seite 5 steht was über wlan und 6735b
<Chocoq_> ok mache ich starte neu. moment
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, du müsstest ein ähnliches Bild wie dieses dann vor dir haben - http://www.epnetworking.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/photo4.jpg
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, dort schaust du dann bitte überall mal nach ob du etwas zu WLAN finden kannst.
<Chocoq-windows> esc - f10 - systemkonfiguration - optionen für integirerte Geräte
<Chocoq-windows> status der wireless-taste - aktivbiert
<Chocoq-windows> integriertes wlan-gerät - aktiveiert
<Chocoq-windows> netzwerkcontroller (lan) - aktiviert
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, ah, sehr gut.. raus ohne zu speichern, und wieder das System booten.
<Chocoq-windows> umschalten von LAN/WLAN  - DEaktiviert !!!!!
<beaver74> ok
<Chocoq-windows> wake-on-lan - systemstart über netzwerk
<Chocoq-windows> notebook-erweiterungsschacht - aktiviert
<Chocoq-windows> fingerabdruck-lesegerät - aktiviert
<Chocoq-windows> integirerte kamera -aktiveriet ......
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, ist gut.. nur WLAN relevante
<Chocoq-windows> vielleicht verändern umschalten-vonLAN/WLAN, muß dass nicht aktiviert sein?
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, das 'umschalten von LAN/WLAN' scheint für eine Docking-Station zu sein.. bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher
<bekks> Hat nichts mit dem Problem zu tun, aber ich würde es aktivieren.
<bekks> Es dient auch dazu, wenn man einfach ein Netzwerkkabel einsteckt/entfernt und WLAN benutzt
<beaver74> ok
<Chocoq-windows> ok. umschalten von LAN/WLAN - auf: aktiviert
<Chocoq-windows> und dann speichern und raus. und wieder zu euch?
<beaver74> ja
<Chocoq-windows> hmm. lüfter dreht - schwarzer bildschirm. nichts sonst. hmmm?
<bekks> Ausschalten, 10s warten, wieder einschalten.
<Chocoq_> bin wieder da
<Chocoq_> beaver74 bekks ? noch jemand da?
<beaver74> Chocoq_, wir sind da
<Chocoq_> ja. eine dockingstation gehörte mit dazu. nutze die aber nicht.
<ring0> einfach drauf los fragen Chocoq_ 
<Chocoq_> ring0 - wir versuchen mein WLAN zum laufen zu bringen. beaver74 und bekks versuchen ihr bestes. ist aber ne schwere Geburt.
<Chocoq_> weiß aber nicht, wo die beiden sind.
<beaver74> Chocoq_, am lesen und grübeln bin ich 
<jokrebel_> Chocoq_: Die sind da
<Chocoq_> danjke
<jokrebel_> Chocoq_: Was Du übrigens in der Userliste Deines IRC-Clients sehen kannst. <g>
<Chocoq_> ja jokrebel - das kann ich sehen. aber vielleicht brauchtet ihr eine kleine zigaretten-pause oder so ;)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx .. die Seite kennst du ja.. ich würde jetzt `sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source` ausführen, und schauen ob und was da alles gelöscht wird. Falls nur das gelöscht werden soll was mit dem Befehl angegeben wurde, würde ich den Befehl ausführen.
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
 * jokrebel_ raucht nicht (mehr)
<jokrebel_> !ot > Chocoq_
<kubine> Chocoq_: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, du kannst den von jokrebel_ genannten Kanal auch neben diesem öffnen.. da lassen sich solche Fragen besser stellen/beantworten.
<Chocoq_> mach ich gerne, aber ihr wisst ja wie schlecht ich darin bin einen neuen chat-raum zu finden :(
<Chocoq_> soll ich hinter den befehl wieder pastebinit machen?
<Chocoq_> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source | pastebinit ????
<jokrebel_> Chocoq_: Man kann sich in mehreren Kanälen gleichzeitig aufhalten. Und bei den meisten IRC-Programmen geht da ganz einfach bei Klick auf den genannten Kanal ein neuer TAB auf…
<Chocoq_> dann mache ich es ohne pastebinit. moment
<Chocoq_> beaver74 bekks http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412312/
<kubine> Title: wlan › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, führe mal ein `apt-get autoremove` aus
<beaver74> Chocoq_, dann mal bitte `apt-get updatee && apt-get upgrade` .. damit wird ein System wenn möglich aktualisiert, und wir stellen damit sicher wirklich die aktuellen Pakete in den folgenden Schritten zu laden.
<beaver74> Chocoq_, `apt-get update && apt-get upgrade`
<beaver74> Chocoq_, auch wenn die Befehle alle kryptisch und wenig reizvoll aussehen, von so etwas träumt Windows nur.
<beaver74> lass dich da nicht abschrecken
<Chocoq_> apt-get autoremove http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412317/
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, den kannst du einfach ausführen
<beaver74> Chocoq_, entschuldige.. bei 'apt-get install' IMMER sudo verwenden
<Chocoq_> bitte gib mir nacheinander die korrekten befehle. bitte.
<Chocoq_> was jetzt also?
<beaver74> `sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade`
<beaver74> nein.. moment
<beaver74> Chocoq_, 
<Chocoq_> ?
<beaver74> Chocoq_, `sudo apt-get autoremove`
<beaver74> Chocoq_, und dann `sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade`
<Chocoq_> sudo apt-get autoremove http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412322/
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, sieht gut aus.. jetzt den anderen
<Chocoq_> sudo apt-get update http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412327/
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Chocoq_,  `sudo apt-get upgrade`
<beaver74> Chocoq_, brich den Vorgang ab vorher ab mit Strg-c und sende uns die Ausgabe
<beaver74> hoffe das kam noch rechtzeitig :)
<Chocoq_> sudo apt-get upgrade  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412332/
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, ok, kam nicht rechtzeitig, macht aber nichts.. ist alles gut
<beaver74> Chocoq_, `sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer`
<Chocoq_> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412337/
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Chocoq_, ok, starte mal den Rechner neu
<Chocoq_> ok. bis gleich beaver74
<beaver74> ja
<beaver74> wb, ChanServ 
<Chocoq> bin ich da?
<beaver74> :) 
<Chocoq> ja
<beaver74> wb Chocoq 
<beaver74> Chocoq_, `lspci | pastebinit` , `rfkill list | pastebinit` und `lsmod | pastebinit`
<Chocoq> welcome back - danke
<Chocoq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442838/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Chocoq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442840/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Chocoq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442841/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Chocoq, "Ein Netzwerk-Kabel (Ethernet) ist eingesteckt (und eine BIOS-Option stellt bei eingestecktem Netzwerk-Kabel die WLAN-Karte ab)" .. geh mal bitte wieder ins BIOS und schalte die "Umschalten von LAN/WLAN" Option wieder ab.
<beaver74> bis gleich :)
<Chocoq> ok. bis gleich. danke.
<Chocoq> wieder da beaver74
<beaver74> jau
<Chocoq> hab deinen befehl treu ausgeführt ;)
<beaver74> Chocoq, schön, so .. :) `lsmod | grep b43 | pastebinit`
<Chocoq> lsmod | grep b43 | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442850/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Chocoq, ich tanz mir den wolf.. da ist er ;)
<Chocoq> eyy - echt nu?
<Chocoq> beaver74 - die mit dem wolf tanzt :) :) :)
<beaver74> moment :) mal nachdenken
<beaver74> :)
<beaver74> `rfkill list | pastebinit`
<Chocoq> rfkill list | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442855/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> wo ist denn gerade das problemo?
<Chocoq> frag beaver74 - ich weiß es weiß Gott nicht - ist schlimmer als ne Zangengeburt.
<beaver74> k1l_, wir haben es gerade geschafft das richtige Modul für die Karte zu laden
<k1l_> sollte doch eigentlich mit den restricted manager recht einfach sein. war doch ne broadcom karte oder?
<beaver74> ja
<beaver74> Chocoq, `sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit` bitte
<beaver74> Chocoq, in deinem Router ist WLAN aktiviert, kannst du mit anderen Geräten darüber ins Netz?
<Chocoq> sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412342/
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> k1l_, könnte aber gerne Hilfe gebrauchen, mit WLAN kenne ich mich nicht so aus. Wie gesagt, wir haben bis jetzt gebraucht das Modul zu laden.
<Chocoq> ja gehe mit meinem fujisu-siemens notebook (windows) per wlan ins netz.
<Chocoq> der ist parallell im moment per wlan auch online (und dieser mit LAN)
<k1l_> Chocoq: mach einmal ein "lspci | pastebinit" damit ich nochmal genau die karte habe
<beaver74> k1l_, die wurde bis jetzt dort nie ausgegeben
<bekks> Es ist eine BCM4322n
<Chocoq> lspci | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442866/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> da ist sie.. *freu*
<k1l_> beaver74: zeile 26 ist sie. die bcm 43er werden unterstützt. aber mit dem 3er kernel muss man gucken
<Chocoq> für beaver74 geht die sonne auf 
<beaver74> Chocoq, gut, das dürfte jetzt alles recht einfach sein..
<k1l_> Chocoq: "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source "
<bekks> Vermutlich wird sie jetzt gesehen, weil sie per SSB und SMBus angesteuert wird - und ersteres wird erst vom Treiber aktiviert.
<beaver74> k1l_, ist schon erledigt
<k1l_> beaver74: ja?
<k1l_> dann damit weiter: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer 
<beaver74> auch, k1l_ :)
<Chocoq> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source  erledigt
<beaver74> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412337/
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer auch gemacht
<k1l_> beim 2. kann er nachfragen ob er die treiber aus dem internet laden will. das muss man bejahen
<Chocoq> keine frage wurde von der bash-konsole gestellt
<k1l_> dann ist aber komisch, dass er beim iwlist scan nix findet
<Chocoq> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412347/
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2012-12-16
<k1l_> ok das ist soweit so gut. dann noch bitte einmal "lsmod | pastebinit"
<k1l_> damit gucken wir mal welche treiber alles geladen sind. vlt hängt da noch ein alter treiber quer
<beaver74> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442850/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Chocoq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442869/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> ah, ok.. der ist schon gegrept
<k1l_> beaver74: jo lieber mal nen ganzes und nen aktuelles. vlt hängt da noch ein alter quer
<beaver74> ja
<k1l_> das sieht eigentlich alles gut aus
<Chocoq> soll ich den LAN-Stecker mal aus dem laptop ziehen? k1l_ ?
<k1l_> ich finde gerade meldungen, dass er mit den STA treibern laufen würde. nicht mit den b43, die wir installiert hatten
<k1l_> Chocoq: ich denke nicht, dass es am netzwerkkabel liegt. (auch wenn da einige laptops echt probleme mit zu haben scheinen). ich würde mal gepflegt rebooten. wenn es dann nciht klappt öffnest du den "restricted manager" oder "additional drivers" (k.a. wie das jockey ding unter kde heisst) und deinstallierst damit die b43 treiber und installierst den STA treiber
<Chocoq> boah k1l_ ich bin soo neu, das ist hardcore was du schreibst, ich kann nur ganz wenig bitte langsam. rebooten heißt erst mal runterfahren,ausschalten und neu hochfahren?
<beaver74> k1l_, der STA Treiber war installiert, lspci, rfkill zeigten keine HW an
<k1l_> ja. wenn das wlan dann nicht klappt versuchen wir mal den anderen treiber aus
<Chocoq> ok. ich fahre runter. komme gleich wieder.
<Chocoq_> bin wieder da
<Chocoq_> was soll ich tun beaver74 k1l_
<k1l_> Chocoq_: "sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit"
<beaver74> Chocoq_, ich bin derzeit überfragt
<Chocoq_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412352/
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> hmm
<mgolisch> kein wlan
<mgolisch> :)
<beaver74> da funkt nix
<Chocoq_> vielleicht ist die wlan-platine/karte ja kaputt?
<beaver74> Chocoq_, das kann natürlich sein.. wir gehen davon aber jetzt einfach mal nicht aus
<Chocoq_> ok. solange ihr noch möglichkeiten ausschöpfen könnt, gerne.
<k1l_> also ich wäre dafür nochmal den STA treiber zu probieren mittels jockey
<Chocoq_> ich mache gerne alles mit k1l_ aber bitte in ganz langsamen schritten, damit ich mitkomme
<Chocoq_> lotst ihr mich bitte?
<k1l_> Chocoq_: ich würde vorschlagen du wechselst im "jockey" den treiber von b43 auf sta
<Chocoq_> ich weiß nicht was jockey ist k1l_
<k1l_> anwendungen, system, zusätzliche treiber
<Chocoq_> ja, diese oberfläche habe ich gefunden. und was mache ich da jetzt?
<Chocoq_> ich weiß nicht wie ich da was wechseln soll?
<mgolisch> da kannst du normal sagen das du den broadcom sta treiber verwenden willst
<mgolisch> zeigt er dir das an?
<k1l_> das sollte nicht so schwer sein, da den STA treiber anzuklicken und auf aktivieren zu klicken
<Chocoq_> habe ich gemacht k1l_
<mgolisch> dann sollte er das installieren und dich vermutlich zum reboot auffordern
<k1l_> genau
<Chocoq_> er arbeitet noch moment
<Chocoq_> ja. soll restart machen. mache ich. komme gleich wieder.
<mgolisch> jo
<beaver74> ah, ich danke euch für die Hilfe, k1l_ mgolisch .. ich bin fix und fertig ;)
<Chocoq> bin zurück
<k1l_> Chocoq_: "sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit"
<Chocoq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1442899/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mgolisch> das sieht doch gut aus
<mgolisch> :)
<beaver74> jo
<Chocoq> haben wir es geschafft?
<beaver74> Chocoq, ja, WLAN läuft
<Chocoq> oder besser gesagt "ihr"?
<Chocoq> eyyy. wow. soll ich den LAN-Stecker ziehen?
<beaver74> Chocoq, mit deinem Router wirst du noch nicht verbunden sein
<mgolisch> probiers halt mal aus ob du dich verbinden kannst
<mgolisch> aber die wlan karte scheint generell schon mal zu funktionieren mit dem treiber
<Chocoq> wenn ich vorher noch was tun soll, dann sagts
<k1l_> ich würd einfach mal im Nm das wlan ankippsen
<Chocoq> Nm ? was ist das?
<mgolisch> networkmanager
<k1l_> networkmanager. das ding, was die verbindungen organisiert. 
<mgolisch> sollte oben son icon sein
<mgolisch> neben der uhr
<mgolisch> zumindest wenn du gnome/unity hast
<Chocoq> netzwerkverbindungen???
<k1l_> Chocoq: lan, wlan und co
<beaver74> mgolisch, KDE wird verwendet
<Chocoq> Netzwerkverbindungen - KDE-Kontrollmodul ???
<k1l_> die nutzen auch den NM iirc
<mgolisch> okay aber das hat sicher auch ein nm interface
<mgolisch> zumindest bei ubuntu
<Chocoq> das könnte das sein. hoffe ich mal. und was soll ich da tun?
<k1l_> Chocoq: versuchen dich mit deinem wlan zu verbinden?
<beaver74> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager - schau da mal unter 'Benutzung'
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> du kannst auch gerne die konsolenprogramm nutzen. aber NM ist wesentlich klick tauglicher
<Chocoq> ok k1l_ dann versuche ich mir mal den network-manager runterzuladen, benutze kubuntu12.10 
<k1l_> Chocoq: nein. du musst da nichts herunterladen
<k1l_> das ist doch oben rechts (oder wo auch immer das kde hat) das symbol, wo du die lan und wlan sachen einstellst
<Chocoq> ups der sagt, der isdt schon installeirt
<Chocoq> hmmm. finde ihn nicht
<k1l_> dann muss da mal ein kde heini ran.
<beaver74> Chocoq, installieren musst du da auch nichts mehr.. nur die Benutzung dir dort ansehen
<k1l_> aber ich bin pennen. gn8
<Chocoq> finde den network-manager in dieser form nicht,. nur über: menü - systemeinstellungen - netzwerkeinstellugen
<Chocoq> gute naht k1l_ 
<beaver74> Chocoq, ist plasma-widget-networkmanagement installiert?
<Chocoq> ich weiß nicht wo ich das sehen kann beaver74
<beaver74> Chocoq, `sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-networkmanagement`
<Chocoq> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412357/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Chocoq, ok, war schon installiert
<Chocoq> hmm. 
<beaver74> Chocoq, und du hast da nirgents in deiner Leiste dieses doppelte Monitor Symbol, wie auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager unter Benutzung abgebildet?
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Chocoq> nein - unten in der symbolleiste nicht. auch beim suchwort network kommt kein ergebnis.
<beaver74> Chocoq, mach mal wie hier beschrieben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmfotos ein Photo von deinem Desktop und sende uns den
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmfotos › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> Chocoq, Abschnitt KDE
<Chocoq> ja einen ksnapshot habe ich gemacht. aber wohin damit, und wie?
<beaver74> Chocoq, die Seite wo du vorhin auch deine Bilder gesendet hattest
<Chocoq> da war ich am anderen rechner, sagst du mir bitte nochmal die www. url
<Chocoq> (der linux-rechner lag aufgeschraubt auf dem boden wegen der wlan-karte)
<beaver74> http://www.pic-upload.de/
<kubine> Title: Kostenlos Bilder & Fotos hochladen - Pic-Upload.de (at www.pic-upload.de)
<Chocoq> [URL=http://www.pic-upload.de/view-17330056/snapshot-monitor1.jpg.html][IMG]http://www7.pic-upload.de/thumb/16.12.12/d6zmxwx4rs8l.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - snapshot-monitor1.jpg (at www.pic-upload.de)
<beaver74> Chocoq, versteckt sich hinter dem Pfeil links neben der Uhr etwas?
<Chocoq> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-17330073/snapshot-monitor1.jpg.html
<kubine> Title: Pic-Upload.de - snapshot-monitor1.jpg (at www.pic-upload.de)
<Chocoq> ja. programme.
<beaver74> kein Netwerkmanager?
<Chocoq> akkuüberwachung - akunadi-modul - 
<beaver74> +z
<Chocoq> nein
<Chocoq> kein netwerkmanager
<beaver74> verdammt ;)
<beaver74> Chocoq, gib mal nm-applet in deine Konsole ein, diesmal ohne sudo
<beaver74> und schau ob in dereiner Taskleiste ein weiteres Symbol auftaucht
<ring0> im hintergrund auf dem bild sieht man doch "netzwerverbindungen"
<Chocoq> ja davon sprach ich ring0 aber es heißt halt anders.
<Chocoq> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/412362/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> ring0, oh man, ich Blindfisch
<beaver74> das nahezu größte Fenster :)
<mgolisch> ist ja wayne
<ring0> …
<mgolisch> konfogurier da einfach dein wlan
<Chocoq> und wie?
<beaver74> Chocoq, ja, da wirst du dich jetzt bitte durcharbeiten.. in dem Fenster bist du richtig.
<Chocoq> ok. 
<Chocoq> mit hinzufügen denke ich
<beaver74> sollte alles recht logisch aufgebaut sein
<Chocoq> das machen wir oder ich mal wann anders. ich habe keine ahnung was ich da für sachen eintragen muß. und es war hardcore für mich als neuling, obwohl ihr so wirklich wunderbar ward.
<Chocoq> ist logisch aufgebaut beaver74 wenn man weiß was man eintragen muß, und woher man diese informationen sich herholt
<ring0> du wirst doch nicht so kurz vor dem ziel aufgeben
<Chocoq> ich kann es nicht alleine ring0 - dafür bin ich zu neu. und für alleine auch viel zu ge-rockt von der heutigen session. wenn mir jemand durchhilft, dann gehe ich mit euch den weg noch gerne zuende
<beaver74> Chocoq, ja, da sollte dein Netzwerk eigentlich aufgelistet sein.. das muss dann nur ausgewählt und dadurch aktiviert werden.. wenn du da jetzt Werte eintragen musst, dann ist das natürlich nicht so logisch, stimmt schon
<Chocoq> ich habe hinzufügen gesagt für neue drahtlose Verbindung.
<Chocoq> ich könnte an-haken "automatisch verbinden" - könnte gut klingen?
<ring0> wenn du möchtest, dass die verbindung automatisch hergestellt wird, sobald sie verfügbar ist, dann ja
<mgolisch> er listet dir die netzwerke da nicht auf?
<Chocoq> doch. es sind 2 aufgelistet.
<Chocoq> kabelverbunden ist eins aufgelistet
<mgolisch> okay
<Chocoq> und drahtlos ist auch eins aufgelistet 
<Chocoq> bei drahtlos steht Verbindung: EasyBox3562 zuletzt verwendet:16.11,.2012 (ich habe aber eine FritzBox 6360 cable)
<beaver74> Chocoq, kannst du da aktualisieren?
<beaver74> oder Netzwerke suchen.. oder ähnlich
<Chocoq> wenn ich es anklicke dann kann ich: hinzufügen/bearbeiten/löschen - eines von den dreien.
<Chocoq> wenn ich auf hinzufügen gehe. dann dann fragt er drahtlos? gemeinsam?
<Chocoq> wenn ich da sage drahtlos - dann öffnet sich ein weiteres fenster mit namen: neue drahtlose Verbindung, und ich könnte anhaken automatisch verbinden
<Chocoq> dann muß ich aber trotzdem was eingeben bei SSID:
<Chocoq> ok konnte da auf suchbutton gehen - habe fritzbox genommen
<mgolisch> okay
<mgolisch> :)
<Chocoq> Bei BSSID hat er was eingetragen
<ring0> das hört sich doch gut an 
<Chocoq> bei cloned-mac-adress auch
<Chocoq> ja? ok ring0 - dann bestätige dass dann mal mit ok.
<Chocoq> jetzt steht die fritzbox mit drinnen in der netzberbindungsliste - drahtlos
<Chocoq> ich klick sie mal an (wird blau unterlegt) und klick mal an anwenden??????? oder lieber noch nicht?
<beaver74> doch, hau rein ;)
<Chocoq> und jetzt LAN-Kabel ziehen?
<beaver74> ja
<Chocoq> ok - tammmmtammmm - schaun wir mal
<Chocoq-windows> ich kann meine zeilen lesen - aber ich bin nicht mit euch online verbunden. hmmm. :(
<Chocoq-windows> ich steck das LAN-kabel wieder ran
<Chocoq> bin ich noch da? - seid ihr noch da?
<Chocoq> lest ihr mich?
<Chocoq> beaver74 ?
<Chocoq> könnt ihr mich lesen?
<beaver74> ja
<ring0> jo
<Chocoq-windows> doch - ihr konntet mich ja doch lesen
<Chocoq-windows> moment- war scheinbar bloß verzöpgert
<Chocoq-windows> ich probier nochjmal
<beaver74> zieh das Kabel ab, und gib mal ein `ping heise.de` in deine Konsole ein
<beaver74> Chocoq-windows, mit strg-c lässt sich das unterbrechen.. dann sende mal eine der Zeilen hier
<Chocoq-windows> er sagt in der konsole: ping:  unknown host heise.de
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> evtl nochmal zu dem wlan verbinden
<Chocoq-windows> scheinbar schiebt er nachträglich den text in quassel, sobald er wieder den LAN-Stecker kriegt. ich stöpsel mal wieder ein.
<Chocoq> erneuter text
<Chocoq> text
<Chocoq> test
<Chocoq> ping heise.de
<mgolisch> :)
<Chocoq-windows> ja genauso ist es. er fügt es nachträglich hier ein. solange wlan - kein erscheinender text
<Chocoq> leute mir geht die puste aus
<mgolisch> okay
<Chocoq> noch 10 minuten - ich kann nicht mehr
<Chocoq> nochmal netzwerverbindung und was?
<beaver74> Chocoq, mir auch.. bin müde. Wir haben es aber so gut wie geschafft, das bekommen wir alle zusammen schon hin.
<mgolisch> wenn du genug vertrauen hast kann ich ja mal per teamviewer auf dein desktop schauen 
<beaver74> wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen
<Chocoq> seeeehr gerne. aber der ist auch nicht hier drauf. wenn du mir hilfst gerne.
<Chocoq> hilf mir den teamviewer draufzuholen
<mgolisch> Chocoq: ist eigentlich ganz easy, auf die webseite gehen ( teamviewer.com/de ) und dort das ding runterladen (debian/ubuntu) und halt passend zu deiner ubuntu installation entweder 32bit oder 64bit jenachdme was du installiert hast
<mgolisch> das sollte eine .deb datei runterladen, normal öffnet er das automatisch mit der entsprechenden anwendung zur software installation
<Chocoq> teamviewer_linux.deb - öffnen mit QApt-Paketinstallationsprogrammm????
<mgolisch> jo mach mal
<mgolisch> hab null plan von kde, hoert sich aber irgendwie richtig an
<Chocoq> jetrzt ist es in den downloads - ich versuchs mal mit doppelklick??
<mgolisch> jo mach mal
<Chocoq> ok abgeschlossen, er ist irgendwie fertig
<mgolisch> dann starte das mal
<Chocoq> versuche ich gerade moment
<Chocoq> ok ist offen
<Chocoq> partner id???
<mgolisch> da steht irgendwie ihre id
<mgolisch> oder deine id 
<mgolisch> oder sowas
<Chocoq> darfst du sagen
<Chocoq> meide id: 317 929 337
<Chocoq> brauchst du auch noch nmein kennwort?
<mgolisch> jo am besten in query senden sonst sieht das ja jeder
<beaver74> ja.. mach du n Fenster auf, mgolisch 
<beaver74> Chocoq, mgolisch, gute Nacht
<Chocoq> gute nacht beaver74 - ganz lieben dank für deine hilfe
<mgolisch> n8ti
<beaver74> Chocoq, sehr gerne, und viel Spaß
<Chocoq> ich ziehe jetrzt den LAN STECKER
<mgolisch> jo mach mal
<beaver74> da warte ich noch ab :)
<mgolisch> ss
<Chocoq___> s
<mgolisch> Chocoq___: das zeigt halt die verbindungen an die dein wlan karte sieht
<mgolisch> evtl praktisch wenn du dich mal mit nem anderen wlan verbinden willst
<Chocoq___> ok. kann aber nicht ausversehen was verändern. hoffentlich?
<beaver74> Chocoq___, bist jetzt über WLAN hier?
<mgolisch> jo
<Chocoq___> bist du noch da per teamviewer?
<Chocoq___> ja beaver74 - du erlebst es nocfh - icfh bin per wlan hier !!!!!
<beaver74> :) schön
<mgolisch> scheint so als wuerde der networkmanager nix machen wenn man dieses networkmanager plasmoid nicht auf dem desktop hat
<beaver74> gn8
<Chocoq___> jetzt kannst du seelig schlafen beaver74
<Chocoq___> ich weiß nicht warum es so schwer war? warum war das so?
<mgolisch> ka vermutlich ist kubuntu kacke
<mgolisch> kp
<mgolisch> :)
<beaver74> Chocoq___, weil deine HW nicht angezeigt wurde .. warum auch immer
<Chocoq___> hw ist was?
<beaver74> Hardware
<beaver74> die WLAN Karte.. und wir das alles erst mal prüfen mussten
<mgolisch> hast du das nachtraeglich installiert?, ist super merkwuerdig das da kein networkmanager schnitstelle akriviert war, nicht dieses plasmoid noch sonstwas
<Chocoq___> ahh ok. damit ist HW - also die WLAN-karte gemeint?
<mgolisch> jo
<Chocoq___> du darfst gerne nochmal schauen per teamviewer mgolisch
<Chocoq___> mein  name kriegt auch immmer mehr unterstriche wollte nur Chocoq heißen
<mgolisch> ja das macht der client weil die verbindung kurz verloren ging als du das kabel gezogen hast
<Chocoq___> sorry, mach mal mgolisch
<mgolisch> der name war dann beim neu verbinden noch belegt,weil der irc server noch nicht gemerkt hat das die verbindung unterbrochen war
<mgolisch> so ist es besser
<mgolisch> nun ist da unten in der ecke das icon
<mgolisch> siehst?
<mgolisch> dann ist es aus dem weg und wenn du dich mal mit nem anderen wlan verbinden willst kannst einfach dadrauf druecken
<Guerilla> Guten Morgen
<Guerilla> ist es möglich ordner im Launcher von unity zu haben? z.B das ein Ordner mit Office Produkten Exestiert
<dreamon_> Ubuntu 12.04. Nach dem einschalten, kann ich ein paarmal die Festplatte am Notebook (SATA) hotplug anstecken. Wird richtig erkannt und gemountet. Auf einmal gehts dann nicht mehr. fdisk -l und dmesg zeigen keine Reaktion mehr an, wenn ich sie anstecke.
<bekks> Dann zeig uns mal dmesg, wenn es nicht mehr geht.
<bullgard4> dreamon_: Und welche Frage hast Du nun? Hast Du dmesg -tail angeguckt?
<bekks> bullgard4: Er hat die Frage gestellt.
<dreamon_> Wie ich schon sagte. dmesg steht bei [1013773.242962]  und wenn ich es abstecke, kommt keine Meldung dazu. genauso wenig wie wenn ich es einstecke.
<dreamon_> So als würde er es nicht bemerken, das ich sie einstecke.
<bekks> Wie ich schon sagte, ich möchte gerne die gesamte Ausgabe von dmesg sehen.
<dreamon_> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443298/ -> bitte vorsicht. Die sdc meldungen rühren von der nicht eingesteckten SD-Karte .. Zum schluß hab ich sie eingesteckt, damit er Ruhe gibt und ich nach sata schauen kann.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> dreamon_: Ich würde die Büchse nach 11.7 Tagen einfach mal rebooten.
<dreamon_> 11.7Tagen? wo steht das?
<bedah> moinsen, kleine frage: ich brauch ne wlan karte (pci oder usb) für ubuntu, was gibt es denn da empfehlenswertes?
<bekks> 1013773s / 86400s/d = 11.7d
<Loetmichel> bedah: nahezu jeder usbstick
<Loetmichel> karte würde ich nicht tun
<Loetmichel> hinter dem PC ist meisst beschissener empfang
<jokrebel> !hcl > bedah
<kubine> bedah: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<Loetmichel> und die karten sind auch noch teurer , mit externer antenneverlängerung erst recht
<Loetmichel> usbverlängerung kost dagegen ein appel und ein ei
<bedah> hmk, dachte pci würde ein, zwei ms weniger latenz bringen, hab zwei alte usb wlan sticks, die zicken aber mit ubuntu
<bekks> Die Latenz ist doch völlig egal bei WLAN.
<bedah> danke kubine/jok
<dreamon_> bekks, Ok, wieder was dazu gelernt. In einem YouTube Video hab ich gesehen, das einer seine sata mit "modprobe -r sata_via und modprobe -a sata_via" neue Anmeldet oder was auch immer er genau da macht.
<dreamon_> Könnte ich damit Erfolg haben?
<bekks> dreamon_: Wenn deine externe Festplatte an einem VIA SATA Controller angeschlossen ist und sonst KEINE andere Festplatte daran hängt.
<bekks> Ansonsten mach einen Reboot.
<bekks> Und was modprobe macht, sollte Dir inzwischen klar sein - "man modprobe".
<dreamon_> bekks, Ist ein Notebook mit externem E-Sata. Nein ist kein Via der hier ist verbaut ->  82801IBM/IEM (ICH9M/ICH9M-E) 
<dreamon_> bekks, Nur mal so gefragt. Wie bekomme ich raus welches Modul der Sata Controller ist?
<bekks> dreamon_: Dann ist es auch sinnlos, ein VIA Modul neu zu laden.
<bekks> dreamon_: lspci
<dreamon_> bekks, Das via wollte ich nicht probieren. Sondern es sollte eine möglichkeit zeigen, wie es vielleicht funktionieren könnte. Das ich keinen Via habe war mir klar.
<dreamon_> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IBM/IEM (ICH9M/ICH9M-E) 4 port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 03)
<dreamon_> Aber das wußte ich ja bereits. Wie finde ich das passende Modul zum Controller?
<bekks> Wenn Du das Modul für deinen Chipsatz entlädst - dann hast du keinen Zugriff mehr auf gar keine Festplatten - und dein System hat einen sehr ungesunden Stillstand.
<beaver74> dreamon_, lspci -k
<dreamon_> beaver74, Danke -> uhci_hcd
<dreamon_> bekks, hmm.. das wäre nicht gut.  Ich werd mal alles wichtige beenden.. und Risiko gehen?
<beaver74> dreamon_, das wird imho nicht funktionieren.. ohne Festplatte kannst du auch keine Befehle mehr absetzen um das Modul wieder zu laden
<dreamon_> beaver74, Gibt es keinen Befehl der ein modul entlädt und neu startet.. einen Restart oder so?
<guest-d0PgSA> hallo jemand da?
<guest-d0PgSA> ping broadcast :-)
<guest-d0PgSA> also ich frag einfach mal...:
<beaver74> dreamon_, hm, kann ich dir gar nicht sagen.. modprobe scheint das nicht zu können
<guest-d0PgSA> ich hatte eine mint12 installation darüber hab ich xubuntu12.04 installiert und gesagt das das alte homedirectory unangetastet mein neues werden soll dummerweise hat mint12 dieses ohne das ich das wusste verschlüsselt...
<guest-d0PgSA> ... das passwort ist das alte anmeldepasswort... inzwischen hab ich auch das neue passwort in das alte geändet... aber ich komme nurnoch über den gastzugang in x rein... 
<guest-d0PgSA> hat da jemand von euch einen heissen tipp für mich?
<guest-d0PgSA> wie ich mein homedir "repariere"
<grossing> guest-d0PgSA, mir fällt da nur "Backup einspielen" als Lösung ein
<guest-d0PgSA> also ... ähem... du meinst das alte homedir separat aufsperren (passwort hab ich ja) woanderst hinkopieren und anschließend wieder in die neue verschlüsselung reinkopieren?
<dreamon> Findet er nicht gut -> sudo modprobe -r uhci_hcd -> FATAL: Module uhci_hcd is builtin
<dreamon> Ich machma ein Reboot
<beaver74> guest-d0PgSA, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung weiß nicht ob das klappt, versuche es
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> guest-d0PgSA: Nein, er meinte was er sagte. Du solltest ein Backup von deinem Home-Dir gemacht haben. Sonst wäre jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt, damit anzufangen. Und: Was du vorschlägst, wäre dann wohl die Lösung der Wahl.
<guest-d0PgSA> aha... *zerknirscht* danke 
<sdx23> guest-d0PgSA: um dir den Weg dazu beschreiben, müsste man wissen, wie Mint das verschlüsselt hat. Dazu mint Jungs fragen und/oder den von beaver74 verlinkten Artikel lesen.
<guest-d0PgSA> ich komme ja in dieses verschlüsselte file rein und kann darauf zugreifen aber gdm und lightdm wollen damit nicht klarkommen...
<guest-d0PgSA> hmm...
<sdx23> achso, also wenn du es öffnen kannst, dann ist da doch überhaupt kein Problem.
<sdx23> Schnappst dir ne externe, kopierst das alles, legst es in ein neues Home.
<guest-d0PgSA> hmm ok dann probier ich das mal ... danke :-)
<dreamon> Nach Reboot geht es wieder mit Hotplug. Meldungen kommen wieder. Mounten alles geht.
<dreamon> Was könnte ich machen um den Fehler zu finden? Vielleicht hats was mit dem Suspend zu tun. 
<bekks> Du könntest genau beobachten, wann das Problem auftritt.
<dreamon> bekks, In 11.7 Tagen müßte ich das sehr oft testen ;)
<bekks> dreamon: anders wirst du das nicht eingrenzen können.
<beaver74> guest-d0PgSA,  "wollen damit nicht klarkommen".. ich glaube nicht das Mint die selben Konfigurationsdateien wie Ubuntu verwendet
<dreamon> bekks, Ich bleib mal am Ball. 
<bekks> guest-d0PgSA: Und auch Mint fragt sehr deutlich nach, ob das Home directory verschlüsselt werden soll. :)
<rmi> Moin. Ich habe relativ frisch Ubuntu 12.10 auf meinem Thinkpad X230 installiert und das Touchpad verhält sich irgendwie komisch. Während der Trackpoint normal funktioniert kann ich den Mauszeiger mit dem Touchpad nur in "Sprüngen" bewegen, also als wäre er an einem Gitter ausgerichtet. Was kann man da tun?
<danielx889> Newbiefrage. Ich möchte ein shell Script per alias ausführen. Also so als würde man das Script in dem Verzeichnis ausführen, in dem man das Alias dann später eingibt. Wie geht das?
<bekks> danielx889: Schreib mal auf, was Du vorhast. Dein Script heisst myscript.sh und liegt in /usr/local/bin :)
<k1l_> wenn es nur für einen user ist, kann man das auch in ~/bin legen. dann liegts im PATH
<danielx889> bekks, ich will m4as in mp3 konvertieren, so ungefähr: "for foo in *.m4a; do ffmpeg -i "$foo" -acodec libmp3lame -aq 2 "${foo%.m4a}.mp3"; done". Ich möchte aber im Verzeichnis, in dem ich das anwenden will nur m4atomp3 oder irgendwas eingeben
<bekks> alias m3atomp3="for foo in *.m4a; do ffmpeg -i \"$foo\" -acodec libmp3lame -aq 2 \"${foo%.m4a}.mp3\"; done"
<sdx23> danielx889: wenn du das so als Alias definierst, wird es funktionieren. Wenn du das so als Skript speicherst, wird es funktionieren.
<danielx889> Vielen Dank bekks und sdx23 
<sdx23> danielx889: Also um genau zu sein: Das Working-Directory ist immer das Aufrufeverzeichnis, solange nicht expliziet anderes gemacht wird.
<dreamon> bekks, Nachdem Reboot, spielen nun auch meine youtube Videos wieder ohne zu stottern ..
<simboby> Hallo zusammen
<simboby> hallo Jokrebel
<jokrebel> simboby: re
<simboby> wb
<jokrebel> simboby: Zum paludern komm aber besser nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;-)
<simboby> na dann 
<tux127> Hallo zusammen. Seit dem Update auf 12.10 sind die Auswahlmenüs mancher Programme weiß, der Rest der Oberfläche hellgrau. Ich verwende die Gnome-Shell aus den Paketquellen.
<sdx23> tux127: "mancher Programme"? Und: wie sollten sie denn sein? 
<k1l> klingt so erstmal nach einem theme problem
<tux127> sdx23: früher sahen die Menüs einheitlich aus. Beispiele: Calibre und KDevelop (ich weiß: QT)
<erdnussradio> Ich versuche gerade mein kleines arm notebook von lucid auf oneiric zu upgraden. Dabei tritt folgender error auf : "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libnm-glib-vpn1_0.9.1.90-0ubuntu5.2_armel.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libnm-glib-vpn.so.1', which is also in package libnm-glib2 0.8-0ubuntu3.3" Woran koennte das liegen? Ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut mit ubuntu aus.
<jokrebel> erdnussradio: Könnten wir bitte die komplette Meldung (auch mit dem was davor steht und was Du grade Ausführst (Befehlszeile) in einem NoPaste sehn?
<jokrebel> !paste > erdnussradio
<kubine> erdnussradio: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<erdnussradio> Naja ich dachte, damit ich nichts falsch mache, werde ich das update mit synaptic machen. Aber mehr als diese eine Zeile gab es nicht. Somit werde ich nun ein apt-get upgrade probieren und den output hier pasten.
<jokrebel> erdnussradio: Der richtige weg wäre über die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung oder über do-release-upgrade im Terminal IIRC
<sdx23> riecht stark nach PPA. `apt-cache policy paketname` bitte in einen Nopaste, wobei "paketname" die entsprechenden aus der Meldung sind.
<jokrebel> sdx23: PPA, ja war auch mein Erster Gedanke… welche beim richtigen vorgehn deaktiviert worden wären.
<erdnussradio> ich habe kein ppa installiert. 
<sdx23> Trotzdem die Pastes bitte.
<jokrebel> erdnussradio: Kommt da noch was? 
<erdnussradio> jokrebel: kann ein bisschen dauern. beide browser starten nicht mehr und fuer mein no-paste skript fehlt mir curl. :( Nun fixe ich gerade die kaputten deps mit 'apt-get -f install' und werde dann curl installieren und dann alles pasten
<bekks> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jokrebel> curl? hm
<erdnussradio> http://paste.xinu.at/0wV70M/ Das ist der paste von dem apt-cache policy"
<kubine> Title: libnm-glib-vpn1.output (at paste.xinu.at)
<jokrebel> wer fragte _danach_?
<erdnussradio> jokrebel: sdx23
<jokrebel> Und Deine Eingänglich Fehlermeldung von 15:08? Können wir die auch noch _komplett_ haben (inclusive dem Befehl der die Meldung erzeugt)?
<erdnussradio> jokrebel: die ist komplett und wurde durch synaptic ausgegeben, nachdem ich ihm gesagt habe, dass es ale updates installieren soll, nachdem zuvor ein distributions upgrade durch den update manager gescheitert war.
<sdx23> erdnussradio: was sagt `apt-cache policy libnm-glib2`? Auch aus oneiric?
<erdnussradio> sdx23: http://paste.xinu.at/Oa4/ sieht nicht so aus
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<jokrebel>  : erdnussradio: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<erdnussradio> http://paste.xinu.at/Nvm2/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release (at paste.xinu.at)
<erdnussradio> http://paste.xinu.at/WL9/
<kubine> Title: uname (at paste.xinu.at)
<jokrebel> …noch scheint es ja Lucid zu sein. Nun noch die anderen 2 bitte.
<erdnussradio> http://paste.xinu.at/kVjF6W/
<kubine> Title: apt-update (at paste.xinu.at)
<sdx23> erdnussradio: da hast du das Problem: libnm-glib2 ist manuell installiert, nicht aus den Quellen.
<sdx23> (zeigt die Ausgabe im von apt-cache policy libnm-glib2)
<jokrebel> erdnussradio: Das ist aber nicht die komplette Ausgabe von apt-get update und apt-get upgrade, oder?
<erdnussradio> upgrade laeuft noch
<erdnussradio> sdx23: okay. und wie gehe ich dagegen ordnungsgemaess vor?
<erdnussradio> jokrebel: das von update ist komplett
<sdx23> erdnussradio: Das Paket von Hand deinstallieren: dpkg -r paketname
<jokrebel> lsb_release sagt Lucid, aber in den Update-URLs ist Oneiric?
<erdnussradio> das stammt nach meiner Vermutung aus dem gescheiterten upgrade des update-managers
 * jokrebel hätte da jetzt nochmal ein "do-releas-upgrade" versucht.
<erdnussradio> kann ich eventuell alle manuell installierte Pakete ermitteln?
<jokrebel> *release
<erdnussradio> diese von Hand ersetzen/entfernen und dann nochmal einen versuch wagen?
<erdnussradio> hm. nun ein anderer error. paste kommt sofort
<jokrebel> erdnussradio: Gute Frage ob da "von Hand" sinnvoll ist; verbogen scheit es allemal schon, was aber auch heißt "dringend Daten sichern" falls noch nicht geschehn (sollte vor nem Upgrade aber selbstverständlich sein)
<erdnussradio> sind noch keine wichtigen daten drauf ;)
<bekks> Dann spar Dir die Zeit und setz die Kiste neu auf.
<erdnussradio> http://paste.xinu.at/38Bef/
<kubine> Title: apt-upgrade (at paste.xinu.at)
<jokrebel> erdnussradio: Wie bekks schon sagte. Wenn da noch nichts großartiges drauf ist wird wohl ne Neuinstalltion des Wunsch-End-Systems das beste sein. Da kann man jetzt Stunden/Tage dran rumdoktern mit ungewissen Erfolg…
<erdnussradio> ich weiss nur nicht wie. Es ist ein arm netbook und wird mit 10.04 ausgeliefert. Andere kernel als 2.6.35 gehn nicht, weil arm und stakr modifiziert. gentoo bekomme ich installiert, archlinux läuft wegen systemd nicht perform,ant, weil neuere udev versionen ohne patch mit dem alten kernel mist machen und volle cpu last verursachen. debian bootet nicht, und da man beim arm vor dem loginscreen keinerlei ausgabe sieht, kann ich daran nciht
<k1l> welche arm architektur ist das denn? wird ja sicher die alte sein, wenn es mit lucid kam. ubuntu hat das, iirc, aus den quellen geschmissen zugunsten der neuen architektur.
<k1l> erdnussradio: sonst fragst du am besten mal im englischen arm channel: #ubuntu-arm
<erdnussradio> das ist ARM7
<erdnussradio> ok. danke!
<k1l> welches gerät ist das denn genau?
<erdnussradio> k1l: hercules ecafe ex hd
<erdnussradio> gibts bei ubuntu auch einen befehl um alle pakete ausser die notwendigsten zu entfernen?
<k1l> nee, wüsste da jetzt keinen
<erdnussradio> ok. dann mach ichs von Hand anch Augenmaß ;)
<jokrebel> so nach der Art: "sudo apt-get remove not-necessary"? Da fällt mir höchstens "sudo apt-get autoremove" ein
<k1l> erdnussradio: ich würde mich mal an die community dort halten: http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/247915
<kubine> Title: Hercules eCAFÉ EX HD : Re-Installation - Mikrocontroller.net (at www.mikrocontroller.net)
<erdnussradio> kil danke, aber den thread kenne ich schon und der hat ja kein ergebnis desweiteren ist die community dort in keinster weise hilfsbereit
<PBeck> hi
<fjodor> hi, auf meinem neuen laptop bricht die wlan-verbindung nach ca 1h zusammen. nm-applet zeigt noch empfang, aber im browser lädt keine website. wenn ich den killswitch betätitige funktioniert wieder alles einwandfrei. empfang hat das gleiche niveau wie vor der kill-switch-betätigung. ich nutze linux 3.7 insofern erwarte ich keinen support, aber woran könnte es liegen, wenn es auch unter ubuntu-kernel zutrifft?
<ring0> richtig, für kernel 3.7 wirst du hier keinen support bekommen
<fjodor> gibt es eine möglichkeit zwischen den kernel als fehlerquelle ein oder auszuschließen?
<fjodor> -zwischen
<mgolisch> mal nach fehlermeldungen geschaut?
<mgolisch> dmesg?
<fjodor> wo denn?
<mgolisch> und bist du zu dem zeitpunkt noch verbunden mit dem accesspoint wenn dein internet nicht mehr geht?
<fjodor> ja 
<mgolisch> kannst lokale sachen noch pingen? evtl hat ja nur irgendwas dein routing kaputt gemacht oder die namensuafloesung
<fjodor> mmh dmesg ist voll mit wlan
<fjodor> http://nopaste.info/a4b17a298e.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<koegs> fjodor: das gleiche mit dem offizielen ubuntu-kernel und du kriegst hier vielleicht hilfe...
<fjodor> ok :(
<k1l> wenn kernel module amok laufen würd ich da erstmal den kernel in verdacht nehmen
<fjodor> hey, btw. ich hab ne frage wo ich den dmesg output sehe. mein cpu hat 2 cores und 4 threads in dmesg erscheinen cpu0-3. wovon gehe ich aus, wenn mich der rechner gelegentlich nach anzahl cpus und cores fragt? 2 oder 4?
<ppq> fjodor: kommt drauf an. wenn das zb make wissen will, sagst du ihm 4, das ist dann schneller als 2
<Guerilla> Nabend, folgendes Problem: ich starte openvpn via konsole, also "sudo openvon blabla" dann bekomme ich die Ausgabe wie das Terminal den tunnel öffnet. und pausiert bei der letzten ausgabe mit "Initialization Sequence Completed" , der tunnle bleibt jetzt so lange offen bis ich str+c drücke. Wenn ich den Befehl jetzt in eine Batch file schreiben wollte, könnte ich kein weiteren befehl anhängen, weil er ja wie gesagt dort beim "Initialization S
<mgolisch> Guerilla: ja und?
<erdnussradio> vllt hilft ein & ?
<Guerilla> Ich kann keinen weiteren befehl dranhängen, das würde ich gerne erreichen
<dAnjou> !512 > Guerilla 
<mgolisch> &?
<kubine> Guerilla: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<Guerilla> bis wohin konntet ihr den roman den lesen :D
<dAnjou> "Initialization S
<dAnjou> gute clients trennen das automatisch
<erdnussradio> dAnjou: und was sind gute clients?
<dAnjou> erdnussradio: ein thema für nebenan
<Guerilla> Nabend, folgendes Problem: ich starte openvpn via konsole, also "sudo openvon blabla" dann bekomme ich die Ausgabe wie das Terminal den tunnel öffnet. und pausiert bei der letzten ausgabe mit "Initialization Sequence Completed" , 
<Guerilla> der tunnle bleibt jetzt so lange offen bis ich str+c drücke. Wenn ich den Befehl jetzt in eine Batch file schreiben wollte, könnte ich kein weiteren befehl anhängen, weil er ja wie gesagt dort beim "
<Guerilla> Initialization Sequence Completed" stehen bleibt. Kann ich irgendwas dagegen unternehmen, damit ich z.B. nen ip leak fix hinter den befehl hängen kann? operator & und nohup gehen nicht...  
<Guerilla>  beim & erscheint die ganze ausgabe trozdem, und beim nohup bekomme ich zwar keine ausgabe, aber er scheint auch beim "Initialization Sequence Completed" stehen zu bleiben.
<mgolisch> wieso geht & nicht?
<Guerilla> Irgendwelche ideen , tipps die mir auf die sprünge helfen könnten?
<Guerilla> mgolisch:  es ist so als würde gar kein & dran stehen
<Guerilla> ausgabe erscheint trozdem
<dAnjou> ohne den roman gelesen zu haben: screen probiert?
<mgolisch> das die ausgabe erscheint hat ja nix zu sagen
<dAnjou> Guerilla: das hat & so an sich
<mgolisch> die wird ja trotzdem auf stdout ausgegeben
<Guerilla> dAnjou & mgolisch aber trozdem startet der zweite befehl der batch nicht :S
<mgolisch> Guerilla: woher weisst du das?
<mgolisch> evtle ausgaben kommen evtl zwischen dem anderen text
<dAnjou> Guerilla: wenn du mal das hier ausführst, solltest du sehen, dass alles ausgeführt wird: ping heise.de & echo foobar
<dAnjou> oder auch: ping heise.de &> /dev/null & echo foobar
<dAnjou> der erste wird halt sofort in den hintergrund geschickt und der zweite unmittelbar ausgeführt
<Guerilla> sry ihr hattet recht, 
<Guerilla> habs vorher wohl irgendwie übersehen
<jokrebel> sollte das ein && sein?
<mgolisch> jokrebel: nicht zwingend, es sollte ja nur zeigen das beides ausgefuehrt wird
<dAnjou> jokrebel: nö
<Guerilla> sorry jetzt funzt es
<Guerilla> danke ;)
<mgolisch> np
<michael_> hallo, wenn ich super  länger gedrückt halt, dann erscheint in ubuntu 12.04 eine shortcut-Übersicht, ich möchte diese tastenbelegung (super gedrückt halten) nicht mehr. jedoch kann ich in den systemeinstellungen diese opton nicht finden
<michael_> gibt ese eine möglichkeit diese tastenbelegung trotzdem zu deaktivieren?
<dAnjou> michael_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/144325/how-do-i-disable-the-long-press-super-key-from-showing-the-shortcuts-window
<kubine> Title: compiz - How do I disable the long press Super key from showing the shortcuts window? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<michael_> vielen dank, das war eine große hilfe
<fjodor> woah, für ein kaputtes 5 jahre altes notebook mit rissen etc. 40 euro auf ebay bekommen
<fjodor> ich werd verrückt
<fjodor> oh sry channel...
<rhumbot> hallo, ich hab ein problem: wenn ich die aktuellen invidia treiber installier verschwindet mein ubuntu interface ... :/ (12.10) ... kennt das jemand?
<jokrebel> Kannst Du "verschwindet mein ubuntu interface" etwas genauer beschreiben? Ich kann mir da gar nichts drunter vorstellen.
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Und vermutlich meinst Du "NVidia"?
<rhumbot> die leiste links, die ganzen buttons um etwas zu schließen, die leiste oben.
<rhumbot> vermutlich ja :)
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Und wie genau installierst Du das genau nach welcher Anleitung?
<rhumbot> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Fuchs> rhumbot: das klingt so als wuerde compiz, die Fensterverwaltung von unity, mit dem nvidia Treiber nicht laufen. Du verwendest Unity, richtig? 
<rhumbot> ich glaube ja. was standardmäßig eingerichtet ist
<Fuchs> gut
<Fuchs> kannst Du irgendwie ein terminal oeffnen da? 
<rhumbot> ja
<rhumbot> kann über den terminal auf browser etcöffnen
<Fuchs> wenn ja waere mal Interessant, was der Befehl    compiz    so fuer Fehlermeldungen ausspuckt, da vermutlich mehr als 3 Zeilen: bitte nicht hier rein, sondern in einen pastebin 
<rhumbot> mach ich. muss aber neu starten.
<Fuchs> okay
<Fuchs> dann waere ein nvidia bug report noch nett  (sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh,  resultierende .gz Datei entpacken  (gunzip) und auch in einen pastebin) 
<ortner> so: bitte nocheinmal den befehl für die fehlermeldungen... 
<jokrebel> ortner: Um was gehts?
<rhumbot> so is besser. um die nvidia treiber geht es.
<Fuchs> rhumbot: ah:   compiz     einerseits mal, 
<Fuchs> rhumbot: dann gerne noch    sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh     um einen nvidia bug report zu generieren, damit ich sehe, ob seitens nvidia alles korrekt installiert ist
<rhumbot> hallo. sorry wegen den disconnects. einmal aus dem irc fenster raus bin ich nicht mehr reingekommen ...   komplizierte sache das ganze: pastebin.com/cS2NfNXw
<rhumbot> und der nvidia bug report ist leer
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Dann ging da wohl was schief. Im terminal "sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh" ausführen. Das erzeugt eine Datei in Deinem Home-Verzeichnis.
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Die kann man dann entpacken und den Text dann auf einen Pastebin-Service hochladen.
<jokrebel> !paste > rhu
<kubine> rhu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<rhumbot> pastebin.com/2utF6T7h
<jokrebel> rhumbot: Kann vielleicht n bissl dauern…
<Fuchs> rhumbot: starte compiz mal mit --replace    aber ich bin aktuell gerade am Essen, ich werde nicht schnell antworten koennen
<Fuchs> rhumbot: nehme alles zurueck
<Fuchs> rhumbot: ist das ein Laptop mit Optimus? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: welches Modell? 
<rhumbot> was ist ein laptop mit optimus?     das ist ein asus ultrabook mit nvidia 620m
<k1l> rhumbot: optimus ist die hybrid graka
<rhumbot> ja glaub das is ein optimus was ich grad auf wiki lese
<rhumbot> hat eine onboard graka und eine dezidierte
<k1l> bingo
<Fuchs> das ist schlecht, 
<Fuchs> weil das wird dann mit dem nvidia Treiber nicht so einfach funktionieren :( 
<k1l> da brauchst du einen speziellen treiber für, der diese optimus technik beherrscht
<Fuchs> schau, ob Du im BIOS die Intel deaktivieren kannst. Wenn ja: tust Du Dir einen grossen Gefallen damit und alles ist einfacher
<k1l> !grafikkarten_nvidia > rhumbot 
<kubine> rhumbot: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/Nvidia finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> wenn nein: schau auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de  nach optimus und bumblebee, siehe Artikel von k1l. Da kann ich Dir leider nicht gross helfen, davon hielt ich mich bisher immer erfolgreich fern
<rhumbot> das is allerdings schlecht.... :/    da würd ich dann eher doalboot und nur die onboard für ubuntu ...
<rhumbot> ich schau es mir an. danke!
<iCarly> Fuchs, rhumbot, hier läuft ein Optimus Notebook mit bumblebee. Fragen hierher :-)
<k1l> siehe beim bumblebee auf der nvidia wiki seite
<iCarly> Fuchs, mit dem Abstellen der Intel tut man sich allerdings dann keinen Gefallen, wenn man auf Akkulaufzeit wert legt.
<Fuchs> iCarly: kann ich so nicht bestaetigen, thinkpad hier. Die nvidia Treiber haben sehr gute Energiesparoptionen, man muss sie nur nutzen
<iCarly> Fuchs, okay, danke, dann kenn' ich die wieder nicht :-D Aber ehrlich gesagt find' ich diese Optimus Technik auch irgendwie spannend.
<iCarly> Im Grunde muß man ja nur zwei ppa's zufügen, die entsprechenden Pakete installieren und den grafisch aufwändigen Programmen ein "optirun" voranstellen. das war#s eigentlich auch schon.
<jokrebel> iCarly: Wenn das tatsächlich so einfach ist und Du Dich damit auskennst dann pfleg doch die entsprechende Anleitung ins UU-Wiki. Andere User werden es Dir danken.
<iCarly> jokrebel, aber... aber... daher hab' ich's doch... dachte ich jedenfalls...
<jokrebel> ah - oh
<iCarly> Okay, hier hatt' ich's her: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<hannes__1> hallo, ich würde gerne die icons aus dem menü entfernen, aber desktop \ gnome \ interface \ menus have icons macht das nicht !?
<iCarly> hannes__1, letzteres bezieht sich meines Wissens auch nur auf drop-down menues in Applikationen. Das meinst aber nicht, oder?
<hannes__1> iCarly, nein ich denke da an das komplette menü!
<hannes__1> iCarly, also an anwendungen, orte , sytem usw
<iCarly> hannes__1, hab' ich mir gedacht. Da weiß ich aber leider auch nicht, wie das geht.
<hannes__1> iCarly, das ist leider schlecht!!!
<jokrebel> hannes__1: Von welchem Menü redest Du? Und unter welcher Desktopumgebung? Und welcher Ubuntu-Version?
<hannes__1> jokrebel, ich arbeite unter 10.04 und mit gnome ne normale desktop installation !
<hannes__1> jokrebel, gnome 2.30.0
<hannes__1> früher konnte man das noch mit nem klick abschalten !!
<jokrebel> hannes__1: Hm 10.04 Gnome - da gabs noch den Menü-Editor
<jokrebel> ja genau
<hannes__1> lol
<jokrebel> hannes__1: Alacarte heißt der - Da kann man alles einzeln rausnehmen
<hannes__1> jokrebel, das ist jetzt en witz oder ?
<iCarly> hannes__1, nein, er hat nur noch nicht ganz verstanden, was Du vorhast...
<jokrebel> hannes__1: weil?
<iCarly> jokrebel, ich glaube, hannes__1 möchte keine Bildchen im Menü, Text schon :-)
<hannes__1> ich kann das auch so einzeln machen , aber das will ich doch nicht!
<hannes__1> jaaaaa
<hannes__1> jokrebel, daumen hoch , das is es
<jokrebel> …es gibt nicht für alle erdenklichen wünsche eine bereits vorgefertigte GUI. Man darf sich aber gern einbringen.
<hannes__1> danke, für diesen wertvollen ratschlag!
<hannes__1> aber eine lösung hast du nicht!?
<jokrebel> Gern geschehn. Ich wusste noch nicht mal dass das einzeln geht, da mich die Icons nicht stören. Aber lass Dich nicht aufhalten an der Entwicklung mitzuwirken.
<jokrebel> hannes__1: Da ich keinen Bedarf daran jemals sah, nein.
<hannes__1> jokrebel, kann mir ja openbox installieren da hab ich die kontrolle über das erscheinungsbild, aber ich will doch nur die icons abschalten!!!
<jokrebel> hannes__1: Aber vielleicht (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt) vielleich ja jemand anderes.
<hannes__1> jokrebel, naja danke bis hierhin!!
<jokrebel> nicht dafür…
<iCarly> hannes__1, ich fürchte, das ist bei GNOME 2.x nicht vorgesehen. Ein schnelles googlen zeigt ja auch, das mehr Leute Probleme damit haben, Icons im Menü wieder sichtbar zu machen als umgekehrt :-D Sorry :-)
<k1l> hannes__1: http://blog.eitchnet.ch/?p=233 schau dir das mal an
<hannes__1> iCarly, danke auch dir für diesen kommentar!
<jokrebel> hannes__1: Und dass 10.04 eh nicht mehr _das_ aktuellste ist weißt Du ja bestimmt auch schon.
<k1l> jokrebel: hat ja auf dem desktop noch bis ende april 2013 support. so why not
<iCarly> jokrebel, ähm, vielleicht versteh' ich da was nicht, aber was hat das mit Menüicons zu tun... ?
<jokrebel> k1l: Was noch ein gutes Quartal ist. Und dafür sich reinknien wegen ein paar Bildchen die ich nicht sehen will? …
<k1l> jokrebel: jeder jeck is anders
<hannes__1> meine computer steht voll auf 10.04....
<hannes__1> k1l, du bis auch jeck, und kennst bestimmt die antwort !! willst nur nit!! kann ich nit verstehen!!
<jokrebel> hannes__1: Eher nicht. Wenn er die Antwort (aus der Pistole) wüste, hättest Du sie bereits.
<hannes__1> wie schreib ich eigentlich pms?
<hannes__1> dann hab ich ja noch nen schönen abend xd
<jokrebel> hannes__1: Prämenstruelles Syndrom - <duck>
<hannes__1> jokrebel, besser is <duck> bg
<greenbrother> hi
<greenbrother> kann jemand mir mit ein dvb problem helfen?
<jokrebel> !frag > greenbrother
<kubine> greenbrother: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<jokrebel> !wf > greenbrother
<kubine> greenbrother: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<greenbrother> ich hab af9015
<greenbrother> mein ASUS X51R, mit Xubuntu 12.10 kann nicht dvb stick sehen
<k1l> hannes__1: ich versteh dein problem, was du mit support hast nicht. mit deinem rumgenörgel hier, hast du zumindest mir die motivation genommen, mich mehr mit dem thema zu beschäftigen und mir die mühe zu machen für dich die richtigen lösung zu suchen.
<k1l> hannes__1: also viel erfolg bei dem lösen deines problems.
<iCarly> Kinder, Kinder, es ist der dritte Advent!!! Seid friedlich!
<greenbrother> ich glaube das problem kommt aus kernel
<greenbrother> aber ich bin nicht sicher
<k1l> greenbrother: je nach stick muss man teilweise nur die zusätlichen treiber aufrufen und der installiert dann die prop. treiber
<k1l> greenbrother: hast du das mal probiert?
<greenbrother> ja
<jokrebel> greenbrother: Ist das ein USB teil? Und was für DVB? -T -S -C?
<hannes__1> k1l, das wollte ich ganz bestimmt nicht ! ist nur so ich suche schon seit längerer zeit und find einfach keine lösung !!!
<greenbrother> dvb-t
<iCarly> hannes__1, möglicherweise gibt es eben tatsächliche keine.
<k1l> greenbrother: usb-stick?
<greenbrother> genau
<greenbrother> das ist usb stick
<greenbrother> "DVBT USB DONGLE" "AF9015"
<k1l> greenbrother: zeig mal die zeile aus "lsusb" von dem stick
<jokrebel> genau
<hannes__1> ja genau
<hannes__1> ich rede im fieberwahn
<greenbrother> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 15a4:9016 Afatech Technologies, Inc. AF9015 DVB-T USB2.0 stick
<k1l> greenbrother: is das nen msi digivox?
<greenbrother> ich verstehe das nicht
<greenbrother> was is msi digivox?
<k1l> greenbrother: welche marke steht auf dem gerät?
<greenbrother> auf dem geraet steht nur "DVBT USB DONGLE"
<k1l> greenbrother: naja, jedenfalls hat mein msi digivox den selben chip und der läuft einfach.
<k1l> greenbrother: mach mal die restricted drivers auf
<jokrebel> greenbrother: Was sagt dmesg? In nem Pastebin bitte.
<greenbrother> Brauchst du die SerialNummer?
<greenbrother> 010101010600001
<k1l> greenbrother: mach mal die restricted drivers auf
<iCarly> hannes__1, nein, kein Fieberwahn. Aber es kann doch sehr wohl möglich sein, daß die Programmierer von GNOME 2.X das Abschalten von Icons im Menü schlichtweg nicht vorgesehen haben - und somit auch kein Switch dafür existiert.
<k1l> die findest du in "systemeinstellungen - system - softwarepaketquellen - zusätzliche treiber"
<hannes__1> iCarly, das ist hart, würde heißen ich muss die alle per hand nachbearbeiten!!!
<greenbrother> kil, welche driver ist das?
<greenbrother> mein ubuntu ist auf englisch
<Flash63> hannes__1 es gibt da eine Einstellung über [:gconftool:], wenn ich mich recht entsinne 
<k1l> Flash63: siehe mein link oben
<jokrebel> hannes__1: Da 10.04 nur noch ein paar Monate "weiterleben" wir fürchte icht, dass da keiner mehr Deine Wünsche in ne one-klick-GUI reinpacken wird.
<hannes__1> Flash63, das ist dieselbe wie über den editor mit gconftool2 
<iCarly> hannes__1, das hieße es wohl, aber vielleicht ist Openbox ja doch auch mal was für Dich... ich liebe es :-) 
<hannes__1> iCarly, 
<k1l> greenbrother: da sollte dann der treiber für das dbvt gerät drin sein. bei mir war das gerät direkt richtig erkannt
<hannes__1> iCarly, ja witzig
<k1l> greenbrother: eventuell noch linux-firmware-nonfree nachinstallieren
<greenbrother> jetzt habe ich ein nachricht gekriegt
<iCarly> Jesus, ich kann's doch nicht ändern... :-D
<greenbrother> und ich brauche das: e nachinstallieren
<greenbrother> oops
<greenbrother> das: dvb-usb-af9015.fw
<hannes__1> bist ein sonnenschein on here !
<greenbrother> kann jemand mir sagen, wo ich finden kann?
<k1l> <k1l> greenbrother: eventuell noch linux-firmware-nonfree nachinstallieren
<k1l> greenbrother: vlt solltest du den ubuntu support in deiner muttersprach anfragen, wenn du hier nicht alles verstehst.
<jokrebel> greenbrother: Sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<greenbrother> leider auf bulgarisch sind keine leute da
<hannes__1> wo ist die default datei ?
<greenbrother> na gut
<greenbrother> vielen dank
<hannes__1> fürs default designe?
<Flash63> hannes__1 ja, ist noch der Eintrag /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons true/false
<jokrebel> hannes__1: Default gibt es viele. Welche meinst Du?
<hannes__1> Flash63, das war doch meine frage ! das "FUNKTIONIERT" nicht !
 * Flash63 müsste sich jetzt ausloggen um das zu testen hannes__1
<hannes__1> Flash63, ist default false aber ich hab sie dennoch !
<iCarly> Nein, kann es auch nicht. Gilt nur für Menüs in Programmen *seufz*
<hannes__1> Flash63, brauchst du nicht machen ! neustart , abmelden alles schon ausprobiert!
<Flash63> hannes__1 war auch ein Irrtum, der Schlüssel bezieht sich auf die Icons in den Programmmenüs, nicht auf das Startmenü
<Luischen> Hi, ich möchte aus diversen Gründen Ubuntu neu installieren und frage mich, wie ich es am sinnvollsten mein home-Verzeichnis "rette". Liegt auf einer eigenen Partition, aber erstelle ich einen neuen Nutzer und kopiere die Daten später oder wie macht man sowas?
<stevieh1> Luischen: das wäre z.B. eine gute idee.
<stevieh1> und am besten noch ganz woanders hin backuppen, wenn möglich
<dadrc> Ich hab beim letzten Mal einfach den Ordner umbenannt, einen Nutzer mit dem gleichen Namen erstellen und dann die Dateien, die ich behalten wollte, einfach zurückkopiert
<dadrc> Kann man gleich ein bisschen ausmisten, übrigens :)
<Luischen> stevieh1: ja, als ich das das letzte mal probiert hatte, hatte ich dann lauter rechte-probleme. das müsste ich mittlerweile schaffen
<Luischen> dadrc: ich fürchte auch ;)
<stevieh1> Luischen: klar, und wenn nicht, ein chown -R user:user . /home/user hilft wunder.
<matto_> Hallo, die im wiki angegebene Methode zum deinstallieren einer Desktopumgebung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren "$sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop" entfernt NUR das Metapaket. gibt es auch ein metapaket, welches alle kunbuntu umgebungs abhängigkeiten mit deinstalliert? 
<kubine> Title: Desktopumgebung deinstallieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> matto_: Metapakete haben es so an sich, dass sie nur selbst entfernt werden. Deswegen ja autoremove dazu. Wenn das nicht reicht, schau in den nächsten Abschnitt vom Artikel.
<matto_> sdx23: also bleibt nur der "pureubuntu" weg? Ich erinnere mich an die Metapakete unter Archlinux, da waren die Abhängigkeiten "verpflichtend" und haben die Abhängigkeiten sowohl mit- als auch deinstalliert. Schade
<sdx23> matto_: Das funktioniert hier auch. Solange, bis irgendwas auf manuell gesetzt wird, dann logischerweise nicht mehr. Oder deinstalliert dir dein Arch Metapaket anderen Paketen die Abhängigkeiten unterm Hintern weg?
<matto_> sdx23: Nein das Metapaket entfernt recht schohnungslos alles mit. u.a. qt4 + alle anwendungne die es benötigen. schön ist das nicht und nur mittels "--ignore" flag zu umgehen
<matto_> sdx23: Ich habe heute lediglich die metapakete {k,x,l}ubuntu-desktop installiert, mit dem Ergebnis, dass der Umgebungs-Auswahldialog im Greeter die Passworteingabe/Login-"Box" aus dem Screen geschoben hat. 
<sdx23> matto_: dann solltest du einen Bugreport schreiben, wenn's den noch nicht gibt.
<matto_> sdx23: Da ich nach der Installation der Umgebungen keine Änderungen vorgenommen habe, hat es mich halt gewundert, dass die einfache deinstallation nicht geklappt hat. Ich werde mal nach dem Bug in der Datenbank sehen. danke
<sdx23> matto_: Achso, sag das doch gleich, dass du es direkt danach deinstallieren wolltest. Das ist dann in der Tat seltsam und sollte nicht so sein.
<guntbert> sdx23: hab ich das missvestanden? sgatest du, dass bein deinstall eines metapakets dir Abhängigkeiten ebenfalls deinstaliet werden?
<guntbert> *sagtest
<sdx23> guntbert: Nein. Ich sagte man verwendet autoremove, damit das passiert.
<guntbert> sdx23: alles klar, das bin ich zu spät eingestiegen
<guntbert> und meine Finger machen was sie wollen :-)
<sdx23> macht nichts, du kannst gerne weitermachen. Ich geh mal wohlverdienten Schlaf einholen.
<nevchen> hi
<MisterX> moin
<MisterX> weiß jemand, wie ich ordner rekursiv auslesen kann (→ ls -R) und dabei pfade und nicht nur dateinamen ausgegeben bekomme?
<k1l> wie meinst du das? einfach -l dazu?
<MisterX> nein.
<MisterX> -l zeigt keine dateipfade
<MisterX> bekomme: file.ext
<MisterX> will: /path/to/file.ext
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute!
<OlMightyGreek> wenn ich ein "icon" erstellen möchte, was per klick einen befehl via ssh auf einem rechner ausführen soll, was muss ich da beachten?
<OlMightyGreek> #! /bin/bash
<OlMightyGreek> ssh admin@192.xxx.xxx.222 "shutdown -h now"
<OlMightyGreek> Das hab ich bislang, klappt aber nicht
<MisterX> shutdown braucht iirc root-rechte
<OlMightyGreek> was wäre der korrekte befehl?
<k1l> MisterX: so einfach wird das wohl nicht. schau mal hier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726388
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] How do get ls to print full path to file - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<MisterX> thx
<k1l> MisterX: oder hier was von. weiß nicht was dir da besser in den kram passt: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5265702/how-to-list-full-path-of-a-file
<kubine> Title: linux - How to list full path of a file? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<OlMightyGreek> ah.. :D habs hinbekommen. danke. Der korrekte befehl lautete "halt"
<MisterX> k1l: beides nicht wirklich
<MisterX> aber danke
<MisterX> k1l: der erste link hat mir was gebracht, mit dem ich den gewünschten effekt eleganter produzieren kann als ursprünglich geplant, glaube ich
<MisterX> danke Dir
<k1l> na dann viel erfolg :)
<MisterX> jo, klappt. :D
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-09
<fero46> hi jemand da ?
<fero46> ich versuch die sapphire toxic r9 280x 3gb gddr5 unter ubuntu zum laufen zu bringen und das system hängt immer. hat jemand einen tip ?
<ede44> hallo, wer kann mir sagen, wie man folgendes Tastaturzeichen korrekt benennt und welchem Zeichensatz es zugeordnet wird?  »
<eg0x> moin
<ludwigus> mahlzeit
<ludwigus> frage: wenn ich ein system mit 4 GB speicher habe und keine rechenintensiven anwendungen ausführe (am meisten verbraucht chromium). ist es dann überhaupt sinnvoll eine swap mit empfohlener doppelter größe (8 gb) einzurichten?
<eg0x> nein
<dadrc> Doppelten RAM brauchst du nur, wenn du suspend to disk bentuzen willst
<dadrc> *benutzen
<ludwigus> also heißt das effektiv, dass ich auch auf eine swap-partition verzichten könnte oder diese nur mit 4 gb speicher einrichten sollte?
<sdx23> Wenn du nie sehr ram-intensive Anwendungen startest, kannst du die weglassen.
<ludwigus> ok :)
<eg0x> ich verkleinere die dann immer extrem, aber weglassen hab ich bisher noch nicht gemacht.
<eg0x> dürfte aber, wie sdx23 sagte, unproblematisch sein
<ppq> am netbook mach ich durchaus öfter mal ram-intensive sachen wie gimp, firefox und rapidminer gleichzeitig. hab auch nur 4 GB, das ging aber auch ohne swap immer gut
<superhonk> Hallo alle miteinander, ich habe gerade einen Fehler gemacht auf einem Ubuntu 12.04 ... unter Cups kann man unter dem Karteireiter "Drucker" Rechte einem Benutzer zuordnen. Hier ist einer Fehler passiert... Resultat: ich sehe keinen Drucker mehr und wenn ich einen "erfolgreich" einrichte kann ich diesen nach dem erstellen nicht mehr sehen. Wer hat einen Tipp?
<jokrebel> superhonk: Kannst Du "ist ein Fehler passiert" genauer definieren bitte.
<jokrebel> superhonk: Außerdem kann ich das hier nicht nachvollziehen. Cups im Browser? Karteireiter "Drucker"? Da gibt es nicht mit Benutzer/Rechte…
<jokrebel> +s
<superhonk> jokrebel: Das Schlimme ist das ich es leider selber nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann, da dieser Menüpunkt (in dem man die Rechte setzen konnte) in Verbindung mit einem Drucker angezeigt wurde. Und ich derzeit keinen Drucker mehr  einrichten kann bzw. nach dem Einrichten nicht mehr sehe.
<superhonk> jokrebel: Aber ja , ich benutze das Webinterface.
<jokrebel> superhonk: könnte das "Erlaubte Benutzer festlegen" geheißen haben?
<superhonk> jokrebel: ich glaube ja und darunter waren zwei Optionen von denen man eine auswählen konnte.
<jokrebel> …und warum macht man sowas, wenn man es gar nicht will? </OT>
<jokrebel> superhonk: Das kann man für jeden angelegten Drucker separat machen. Sollte eigentlich klappen, den Drucker einfach neu anzulegen.
<superhonk> jokrebel: das ist eine längere Geschichte...soll ich das hier ausbreiten?
<jokrebel> superhonk: …eher wenn dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<superhonk> jokrebel: OK, ich versuche den Drucker neu anzulegen ...
<superhonk> jokrebel: "Drucker hinzufügen" --> Drucker auswählen "Weiter" --> "Diesen Drucker Freigeben" auswählen und "Weiter" --> Treiber auswählen "Weiter" --> Standars festlegen --> Es folgt: "Standardeinstellungen für Drucker Brother_MFC-9070 wurden erfolgreich gesetzt. " .. Und nun wird der Drucker Angezeigt mit den Drop Down Listen Wartung/Administration und dem Hinweis: Brother_MFC-9070 (Frei, Aufträge werden akzeptiert, Nicht
<superhonk> jokrebel: Wenn ich nun wieder auf die Startseite gehe und Drucker verwalten auswähle wird mir kein Drucker angezeigt.
<jokrebel> !512 > superhonk
<kubine> superhonk: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<jokrebel> superhonk: Dein erster Post endete mit "(Frei, Aufträge werden akzeptiert, Nicht      "
<superhonk> ...Brother_MFC-9070 (Frei, Aufträge werden akzeptiert, Nicht freigegeben) 
<jokrebel> superhonk: Ja und? 
<superhonk> jokrebel: Erstelle ich den Drucker nun erneut und bleibe nun im Drucker Menü kann ich den Punkt "Erlaubte Benutzer festlegen" wider sehen inkl. meines Eintrages. Ist es damit getan das Feld einfach wieder zu löschen?
<jokrebel> superhonk: Hab hier auch "HP-LaserJet-4-Plus (Frei, Aufträge werden akzeptiert, Nicht freigegeben, Standarddrucker)" 
<jokrebel> superhonk: Probier es doch einfach aus. Hab es mit "erlaubte Benutzer" noch nicht für nötig erarchtet "herumzuexperimentieren"
<superhonk> jokrebel: Ja, wenn ich den Inhalt des Eingabefeldes lösche kann ich über die Startseite --> Drucker Verwalten ... wieder auf den Drucker zugreifen... und drucken vom Client funktioniert auch wieder
<superhonk> jokrebel: recht herzlichen Dank für deine Hilfe
<jokrebel> superhonk: Gern geschehn
<LtRipley> hi
<LtRipley> hmm erneut hab ich das problem dass ich mich bei x nicht einloggen kann, kann es sein dass sich irgendeine gnome-komponente immer wieder neu installiert und in den vordergrund draengt?
<LtRipley> ich hab gleichzeitig gdm-simple-slave laufen und gnome-session, ich hab das gefuehl die streiten sich um meine X-ressourcen
<LtRipley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6547401/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> genug plattenplatz? gehört .Xauthority dir? 
<LtRipley> 17G freier plattenplatz
<LtRipley> wo soll .Xauthority liegen, im home hab ich keine datei die so heisst
<LtRipley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6547443/   ich denke das das hier der schluessel sein kann, aber ich bin kein experte 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LtRipley> gnome-session und gdm-simple-slave, sollten die gleichzeitig laufen?
<subz3r0> find / -type f -name .Xauthority
<k1l_> im home sollte die .Xautority liegen
<k1l_> und was für ein setup ist das überhaupt?
<LtRipley> was fuer ein setup?
<k1l_> ja, was für ein setup
<LtRipley> ich hatte zuletzt dasselbe problem, und hab es geloest indem ich irgendeine gnome-komponente deinstalliert hab ich bin nicht sicher ob es sogar gnome-session war...
<LtRipley_> hmm
<LtRipley_> aus irgendeinem grund ging es jetzt nach einem reboot
<LtRipley_> k1l_: sorry, mir war nicht klar was du mit 'setup' meisnt
<k1l_> ja welches ubuntu, was verändert, welche fremdquellen etc.
<LtRipley_> keine relevanten fremdquellen, ubuntu 13.10 und wesentlich veraendert habe ich nur dass ich gnome und unity runtergeworfen habe und durch mate ersetzt
<LtRipley_> das erste mal dass das problem aufgetaucht war, war nach meinem release upgrade, ich hab das gefuehl dass mit den upgrade irgendwelche gnome-komponenten zurueckgekommen sind die ich nicht brauche und jetzt meiner vorherigen konfiguration die ressourcen streitig machen
<k1l_> ja, da würde ich dann bei problemen mit dem desktop mal die mint jungs fragen
<LtRipley_> weil die sich mehr mit mate beschaeftigen?
<k1l_> ja, weil das von denen kommt und das über fremdquellen nur in ubuntu reingedrückt wird. 
<LtRipley_> mate geht nur ueber fremdquellen? das ist mir neu
<k1l_> und wenn ubuntu dann gnome pakete updated hat mate (mint) ein problem
<LtRipley_> oh vielleicht hast du recht in meinen sources steht explizit was von mate-desktop
<LtRipley_> wobei ne, das ist auskommentiert
<k1l_> ja, da würde ich mal nicht auf dicke hose machen
<k1l_> mate ist explizit nicht in ubuntu oder debian quellen
<LtRipley_> kein grund unfreundlich zu werden
<jokrebel>  : LtRipley_ Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LtRipley_> jokrebel: danke, aber ich denke wir haben ja grad schon rausgefunden dass es mehr oder weniger daran liegt dass die wahl meiner distro nicht zur wahl meines dekstops passt, ich auf fremdquellen angewiesen bin und vermutlich deswegen in probleme renne
<jokrebel> …na dann…
<LtRipley_> ich denke ich sollte drueber nachdenken distro und desktop aufeinander abzustimmen :)
<LtRipley_> jokrebel: ich will nur vermeiden, dass sich jemand hier lang muehe gibt um am ende rauszufinden dass alles meine eigene schuld ist
<jokrebel> LtRipley_: …was durch Diskussionen "um den heißen Brei herum" nicht rauszufinden sein wird. Dafür gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter.
<mundus> Hi, habe bei Windows-Neuinstallation den grub2 überschrieben, kann ich den alten grub2 reaktivieren, oder muss ich ihn komplett neu installieren?
<k1l_> den musst du nochmal in den MBR schreiben
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mundus> Hi, nach dem ersten Schritt, führe ich Schritt 3 aus und erhalte den Hinweis: mount: Einhängepunkt /mnt/dev exitiert nicht. 
<mundus> Was mache ich falsch?
<k1l_> dann hast du entweder die falschen befehle eingetippt oder du hast die falsche partition gemountet im ersten befehl
<mundus> ok, ich habe mit gparted die Partition rausgesucht, da diese vermutlich falsch war... Wie finde ich die richtige?
<k1l_> pack mal ein "sudo fdisk -l" in einen pasteservice (ist ein kleine L hinten)
<k1l_> !paste
<kubine> k1l_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<mundus> moment...
<mundus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6548236/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> da kommt nur sda6 in frage
<mundus> Danke
<mundus> noch in Frage, bei dem vierten Schritt, muss ich grub-install /dev/sdx angeben, oder sda6 oder sda
<k1l_> sdx bedeutet da sda    , sdxy ist sda"und eine zahl für die jeweilige partition"
<mundus> Ja, beim erneuten Lesen und dank deiner Hilfe, habe ich es jetzt auch verstanden... 
<mundus> k1l_: Es empfiehlt sich wahrscheinlich für home eine eigene Partition einzurichten und diese über mount in der fstab einzubinden, oder?
<mundus> Ich habe einen solchen Artiekl gelesen, wollte aber wissen, ob es für den Hausgebrauch erforderlich ist...
<k1l_> jo. so trennt man userdaten vom system. man kann das auch noch rückwirkend machen
<k1l_> für die meisten user ist das erstmal nebensächlich. ob man das jetzt dringend ändern muss weiß ich nicht. aber bei einem neuen install würde ich das immer seperieren
<mundus> Ok, werde mich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt auseinandersetzen. Hab dank, mein System läuft wieder, so wie es soll ;)
<k1l_> gut :)
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-10
<eg0x> huhu
<LupusE> g'morgen
<josef_> seyd
<josef_> will auf älteren rechner ubuntu installieren. Habe diskettenlaufwerk, ide-Festplatte, scsi-cdrom (kein boot). Geht das?
<Jo2006> ja! mit netinstall CD
<josef_> Rechner bootet nicht von scsi-cdrom-laufwerk
<stevieh> und usb hat das teil auch nicht?
<josef_> doch, aber auch da kein boot
<Jo2006> gehe in BIOS und dort Umstellen! Bei boot mit F2 odert F12
<stevieh> josef_: dann wird es langsam schwer. Keine alte Festplatte da, aus der du ein "boot image" machen kannst?
<beaver74> Jo2006 - der Rechner ist älter, da gab es so was noch nicht.
<josef_> von festplatte bootet der rechner, allerdings ist da debian 3.0 drauf, also uralt
<beaver74> josef_ - schau mal hier - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Bootdiskette .. ob das Disketten-Image noch vorhanden ist, und welche Ubuntu Version unterstützt wird, von der dann upgraded werden kann, geht leider nicht aus dem Artikel hervor
<kubine> Title: Bootdiskette › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> zum schluss wird eh nix mehr aktuelles auf der Möhre gehen
<beaver74> josef_ - http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/USB_Boot
<LetoThe2nd> jo, seit 12.04 ist i686 die untergrenze
<kubine> Title: USB Boot - Super Grub Disk Wiki (at www.supergrubdisk.org)
<beaver74> ah, stimmt
<josef_> danke, jetzt habe ich einige neue Ideen, werde die mal ausprobieren!
<beaver74> gutes gelingen
<thebastl> hallo zusammen
<thebastl> ich habe letztens von einem tool gelesen, dass es erlaubt die belegung der audioports unter ubuntu zu ändern. habe aber leider den namen vergessen. 
<thebastl> kann mir hier zufällig jmd auf die sprünge helfen?
<dadrc> Belegung der Audioports?
<koegs> hm, da war was im planet, auf omgubuntu oder webupd8, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere
<thebastl> ja
<thebastl> irgendwo ich finde es nur nicht mehr 
<thebastl> mein hauptproblem ist eigentlich dass ich so ein headset mit micro und output auf einem stecker habe
<thebastl> also klinke vierpol wie man es genau nennt weiß ich nicht
<thebastl> und ich würde es gerne unter ubuntu nutzen
<koegs> einfacher wäre wahrscheinlich ein passendes headset oder einen adapter zu kaufen :)
<stevieh> bzw. einen passenden adapter
<koegs> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/turn-headphone-jack-microphone-jack-ubuntu
<kubine> Title: [How To] Turn Headphone Jack to a Microphone Jack in Ubuntu | OMG! Ubuntu! (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<koegs> schrieb ich doch, stevieh ;-)
<stevieh> ohje, der Anfang vom Ende ;-) Mails halb durchzulesen ist ja das eine ... aber nur halbe Sätze im IRC...
<thebastl> ich befürchte ich muss am ende doch den adapter kaufen aber mal sehen obs klappt ;) dankeschön
<stevieh> wie bekomm ich denn bei einem gpt system raus, wo meine bootpartition war?
<apricot1> welchen 'pastebin-server' kann ich für screenshots benutzen?
<TheInfinity> apricot1: such dir einen hübschen aus. http://imgur.com/ ist ein beispiel von vielen.
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<apricot1> danke
<apricot1> Problem mit beim update von virtualbox - nach download der neuen virtualbox_xxx.deb und Installation über software-center erscheint Meldung: http://i.imgur.com/ydki03M.png
<apollo13> ich sehe kein problem
<apollo13> du hast offensichtlich vbox schon installiert
<apollo13> und die 2 stehen miteinander in konflikt
<apricot1> der update hat bisher aber immer genauso funktioniert
<apollo13> was willst du damit sagen :þ
<TheInfinity> apricot1: das eine ist ein paket aus den quellen, das andere sichtlich ein gedownloadetes paket.
<TheInfinity> apricot1: beide gleichzeitig installieren / das eine über das andere installieren ist nicht gut.
<apricot1> aha
<TheInfinity> apricot1: ok, korrektur: da streiten sich 2 pakete die du manuell gedownloaded hast. weder vbox 4.2 noch vbox 4.3 ist in den quellen.
<apricot1> die 'alte' Version (4.2.18) ist auch downlod-Version !
<apricot1> habe bisher nie die Ubuntu version installiert
<TheInfinity> yep, dann deinstallier die erst. vollständig.
<apricot1> die ist z.Zt. 4.1.12
<apricot1> hmm ... gehen dann alle Einstellungen verlorebn?
<TheInfinity> apricot1: mit glück nein. ansonsten lernst du den nachteil von fremden paketen kennen.
<apricot1> ich habe virtualbox 4.3 deinstalliert. Meldung: Trigger für ureadahead werden verarbeitet ...
<apricot1> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<apricot1>  - muss ich vor erneuter Installation tatsächlich rebooten? 
<apricot1> natürlich virtualbox 4.2 deinstalliert
<stevieh> öh, wieso geht dpkg --set-selections mit apt-get dselect-upgrad nicht mehr?
<beaver74> apricot1 - ureadahead hatte keinen trigger um das auszulösen?
<dadrc> apricot1, nö, musst du nicht, ureadahead beschleunigt nur das starten
<apricot1> hmm.. sagt mir jetzt nix  :(
<apricot1> ok
<apricot1> dann installier ich jetzt das neue vbox 4.3
<apricot1> hat geklappt, danke :)
<apricot1> habe das passende extensionpack installiert. Muss ich das extension pack in der VM nochmals installieren ?
<apricot1> ah.. ich seh grad da ist ja die virtuelle CD...
<pacman> kann man sich irgentwo seine Hardware anzeigen lassen?
<dadrc> `sudo lshw`
<pacman> danke
<stevieh> wie war das nochmal mit dem Touchpad abschalten? Wenn ich synclient TouchpadOff=1 mache, sind leider auch die clicktasten unterm touchpad aus, das ist natürlich doof.
<cyos> hallo ich habe eine frage wie kann ich *.img files einbinden ?
<cyos> per rechtsklick funtkioniert das leider nicht
<stevieh> cyos: img ist im prinzip erstmal kein standard... das kann alles sein.
<cyos> da sind noch 2 weiter files *.ccd und *.sub
<sdx23> stevieh: du kannst die max-speed in der xorg.conf runterstellen, o.ä.
<stevieh> cyos: das dürfte im prinzip dann baugleich zu ner iso sein? was ist das? Video, Daten, musi?
<cyos> dateien ... ist eine alte outcast image aus dem jahr 1999
<stevieh> sdx23: naja, ich will es ja aus haben...
<stevieh> cyos: benenne es mal in iso um und probiere, es zu mounten...
<cyos> habe es in iso schon umbenannt aber funktiniert nix einbinden sowie reinsehen in die datei geht nicht
<stevieh> das war also kein CD image oder doch?
<koegs> klingt nach clone-cd image und ich möchte lieber nicht wissen wo das her ist
<stevieh> :-)
<jokrebel> was sagt denn ein "file" zu dieser Datei?
<stevieh> "f*cking many bits" wahrscheinlich
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> mal wieder ein problem
<syfhvbgos7> WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNING
<syfhvbgos7> WARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING
<syfhvbgos7>  YOU MAY BE WATCHED    
<syfhvbgos7> YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<syfhvbgos7>                 YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<syfhvbgos7> Do usa&israel use chat&social communication prog(facebook&twitter) to collect informations,,,,can we call that spying!!!!
<syfhvbgos7> Do usa&Israel use chat &facebook 2 spy?!?!?!?
<ubu_> und zwar wollte ich wie auch zuvor einen lappy via hdmi an den tv anschließen, hier hatte man mir gesagt erstmal den neusten nvidia treiber indtallieren
<ubu_> das hahb ich getan, nun hab ich einen schwartzen bildschirm ;(
<ubu_> kann mir da wer helfen?
<jokrebel> syfhvbgos7: We know ;-)
<ubu_> hm
<ubu_> grad ungünstig?
<jokrebel> ubu_: Nö ;-) Aber ich hab von HDMI keinen Schimmer. Vielleicht mal nen nvideabugreport per Shellscript erzeugen und auf nen PasteService hochladen und uns den Link geben.
<ubu_> hm, hab auch kein terminal strg + alt +f1 geht nicht
<ubu_> jokrebel: das problem hat atm keine prio mehr...
<ubu_> schwartzer bildschirm...
<ubu_> -t
<ubu_> mist
<ubu_> wie komm ich wenigstens ins terminal?
<jokrebel> ubu_: Strg+Alt+F2 vielleicht
<ubu_> nein leider nicht
<ubu_> cursor blinkt halt
<ubu_> ist ein samsung r510, os: 12.04.3 x64
<ubu_> vllt hilft das weiter
<jokrebel> ubu_: Läuft ssh darauf? Dann könntest noch versuchen von nem anderen Rechner aus. Wenn nicht: reagierten die Kontroll-LEDs noch auf NUM; Caps und/oder Scroll-Tastenbetätigung?
<ubu_> boah ist der jetzt kaputt
<ubu_> kein ssh...aber der reagiert auf nichts
<ubu_> was...
<jokrebel> ubu_: Dont Panik!
<ubu_> nur power button geht...
<ubu_> hm, ich hatte den eindruck das die tastatur vor dem treiber problem noch ging
<ubu_> hmpf
<ubu_> @^
<ubu_> nur das zeigt er an egal was ich drücke
<jokrebel> ubu_: Versuch mal mit nem älteren Kernel zu booten.
<ubu_> shit ab in die tonne...
<ubu_> jokrebel: kenn mich nicht so gut damit aus hab keinen anderen kernel
<ubu_> aber ich schließ mal ne andere tastatur an
<ubu_> das gibs ja ned
<ubu_> maaaaaaaaaan
<ubu_> externe tast gehtauch nicht
<ubu_> irgendwas läuft nicht richtig
<jokrebel> ubu_: Wenn Du den Rechner schon seit einiger Zeit betreibst hast Du mit sicherheit mehrere Kernel.
<ubu_> okay, ich versuch neu install
<ubu_> bringt es was im live modus zu starten?
<ubu_> jokrebel: wollte den eigentlich neu installen
<ubu_> nicht*
<bekks> Wieso willst du dann eine Neuinstallation machen wenn du das gar nicht willst?
<bekks> Boote einfach einen anderen Kernel.
<jokrebel> ubu_: Dann mach mal wie gesagt "keine Panik". Da gibt es noch diverse Möglichkeiten.
<ubu_> bekks: wie osll das gehen?
<ubu_> soll*
<ubu_> also ubuntu live macht jetzt keinen sinn?
<ubu_> mensch alles nur wegen dem treiber...
<bekks> ubu_: Wie alt ist das System denn?
<ubu_> halbes jahr
<ubu_> mal schauen ob jetzt die tast geht
<bekks> Dann wundert es mich dass du keine weiteren Kernel hast.
<ubu_> selbst wenn ich könnte diese nicht starten
<bekks> Dann wird deine Tastatur bereits von deinem Rechenr nicht erkannt, lange bevor Ubuntu etwas damit zu tun hat. Du könntest auch nicht neuinstallieren - ohne Tastatur.
<ubu_> genau bekks du warst das, vor einiger zeit meintest du install mal wegen dem hdmi über das terminal "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current", das habe ich nun auch bei einem anderen gemacht und nun schwarzer bildschirm
<bekks> Was hat das mit deinem Tastaturproblem zu tun?
<ubu_> kurz bevor dieser ubuntu startbildschirm kommt geht caps 
<ubu_> bekks: nichts
<bekks> Kommst du mit der Tastatur ins BIOS?
<ubu_> okay im live ubuntu im das geht die tast
<ubu_> warum aber nicht bei strg + alt + f2 
<ubu_> hm
<ubu_> ja, bios geht
<ubu_> im live geht caps auch
<ubu_> komisch
<ubu_> geht da vllt was mit grub?
<jokrebel>  /mode %c +b *!*esucg0aq4@*
<ubu_> hmpf
<ubu_> wie kann ich die graka auf default setzen...mensch
<ubu_> hammer? ;)
<ubu_> nach dem startbildschirm ist alles wie blockiert
<jokrebel> ubu_: Wie meinst Du "auf default setzen"?
<ubu_> jokrebel: na das ich wieder ins os komme...
<ubu_> der schwarze bildschirm ist doch nur da weil es treiber probleme gibt, oder nicht?
<jokrebel> ubu_: Du sprichst in Rätseln. _Wie_ bist Du denn grad "drin"?
<jokrebel> ubu_: Kann, aber muss nicht…
<ubu_> hmpf
<bekks> Was hat der schwarze Bildschirm denn nun mit dem Tastaturproblem zu tun?
<ubu_> das weiß ich doch nicht ;)
<ubu_> sry
<ubu_> warum er die tasten ab dem startbildschirm blcokiert ist ne gute frage
<ubu_> bekks: bios geht, in der ubuntu live version gehen sie auch
<ubu_> aber wenn der cursor blinkt kann ich nicht wie osnst auch bei anderen geräten strg + alt + f2 drücken
<ubu_> dann kommt doch eine art anmelde maske...
<ubu_> das geht in der regel doch immer nur bei diesem samsung teil nicht 
<ubu_> moment mal ich machs mal früher
<ubu_> jop
<ubu_> das geht
<ubu_> nun hab ich login:
<ubu_> kann aber wieder nicht schreiben
<ubu_> omg
<jokrebel> !enter > ubu_
<kubine> ubu_: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<ubu_> sry
<jokrebel> ubu_: Ist das ein Dualbootsystem? Oder Ubuntu only?
<ubu_> only.
<beaver74> ubu_ - auf dem Rechner, auf dem deine Grafikausgabe nicht läuft, geht jetzt wieder das Keyb?
<jokrebel> ubu_: Versuch mal per ESC-Taste _vor_ Grub in das Grub-Menü zu kommen und dort dann einen älteren Kernel auszuwählen.
<ubu_> beaver74: also die tast geht aber nach dem startbildschirm von ubuntu (ohne ubuntu-logo) bis er nur noch den cursor anzeigt wenn ich da was stell tippe das übenrimmt er
<ubu_> wird der cursoro angeziegt ist die tast blockietr
<ubu_> boah wie soll ich das sonst beschreiben
<ubu_> jokrebel: ich teste gleich
<jokrebel> ubu_: Siehe dazu auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus?redirect=no#In-den-Recovery-Modus-booten
<kubine> Title: Recovery-Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubu_> jokrebel: wenn ich die esc taste drücke, kommt der anmeldebildschirm
<ubu_> nette idee hier kann ichw neigstens schreiben
<jokrebel> ubu_: Und auch ältere Kernel und den Recovery-Mode auswählen.
<ubu_> ne
<ubu_> zeigt nur den anmeldebildschirm
<ubu_> okay bin im terminal, ein fortschritt ;)
<beaver74> dann hast du ESC nicht zum rechten Zeitpunkt gedrückt.. do it again
<ubu_> jokrebel: soll ich noch mal mit esc probieren?
<ubu_> k
<ubu_> beaver74: wieder anmeldemodus, wann muss ich genau drücken?
<ubu_> wenn er das bios verlässt?
<beaver74> ubu_ - ja, haut hin.. kannst ESC auch mehrfach drücken
<ubu_> hab die ganze zeit gedrück...das teil war nur am piepen ;)
<beaver74> ubu_ - drücken, nicht halten.. könnte n Unterschied sein :)
<ubu_> geht nicht
<beaver74> ubu_ - und ließ doch mal den Link vom jo
<beaver74> ubu_ - das wirst du für das System selber herausbekommen müssen, da kann dir kaum jemand den direkten Weg beschreiben
<beaver74> ubu_ - habe hier auch Rechner, die entweder die Aufforderung direkt anzeigen und sich per ESC ins Menü begeben, oder halt ganz anders, keine Aufforderung und per shift, andere wieder über ESC .. es ist die Hölle, ja, aber lässt sich machen
<ubu_> der andere auch noch abgekackt...
<ubu_> beaver74: shit ging
<ubu_> +f
<beaver74> :) na gut
<ubu_> danke schon mal
<ubu_> wie gehts weiter...
<ubu_> wiederherstellungsmodus?
<beaver74> ubu_ - immer noch einen älteren Kernel booten
<ubu_> beaver74: okay, im winderherstellungsmodus?
<ubu_> 3.5.0-41
<ubu_> das der aktuelle
<ubu_> nehm ich also den 3.5.0-41-generic ohne widerherstellungsmodus?
<beaver74> ubu_ - da werden keine älteren angeboten?
<ubu_> öhm40*
<ubu_> doch mein fehler
<ubu_> 40 und 23
<beaver74> dann mal los :)
<ubu_> mit oder ohne widerherstellungsmouds?
<beaver74> inho ohne
<beaver74> m
<ubu_> k
<ubu_> 3.5.0-40 <-
<ubu_> okay alles wieder beim alten?
<beaver74> ubu_ - teste die Grafikausgabe
<ubu_> okay bin ganz normal drin
<beaver74> ubu_ - afair hast du jetzt einen Kernel ohne nvidia-current am laufen..
<ubu_> sehr geil...
<ubu_> danke schon mal
<beaver74> bitte sehr
<beaver74> ;)
<ubu_> aber für das hdmi brauch ich ja den current kannst mir dabei auch noch helfen?
<beaver74> nein, nicht wirklich.. schon allein nicht weil ich euer gespräch nicht mitverfolgen konnte
<ubu_> okay
<beaver74> aber da gibt es hier ja auch andere die helfen können
<ubu_> danke noch einmal...
<beaver74> kein dingen
<ubu_> ziemlich einfach, man muss nicht immer direkt neu unstall
<ubu_> install*
<beaver74> Linux hat seine Vorteile, ja :)
<ubu_> beaver74: ach so muss ich jetzt immer über shift?
<ubu_> wahrscheinlich schon
<ubu_> k
<ubu_> der andere kernel ist ja kaputt
<beaver74> ubu_ - nein, das würde ich an deiner Stelle lösen wollen, und das lässt sich auch.. wie es mit dem HDMI aussieht, steht noch in den Sternen, da es sehr auf deine HW ankommt
<ubu_> also keine dauerlösung?
<beaver74> ubu_ - so kann man jetzt ansetzen
<ubu_> k, n1
<beaver74> ubu_ - bis das Problem gänzlich gelöst sein wird, wirst du aber auf diese Art dein System bedienen können
<ubu_> jop
<ubu_> also wie geh ich allgemein vor, aktuellen treiber entfernen über zusätzliche treiber?
<ubu_> bekks: kannst du mir dabei helfen...
<ubu_> mit den graka treiber ist das echt schwer
<ubu_> eine fehler = black screen
<ubu_> -e
<beaver74> ubu_ - siehst doch wie einfach es ist auf ein vermeintlich nicht mehr zugängliches System zuzugreifen.. fehler kann man immer mal machen, viele davon lassen sich umgehen
<beaver74> ubu_ - welche Version ist denn genau installiert?
 * beaver74 hat kein aktuelle Ubuntu laufen
<beaver74> +s
<beaver74> und ich weiß jetzt auch nicht mehr auf welcher Webseite ich nachschauen könnte
<ubu_> 12.04.3
<ubu_> x64
<stevieh> hat sich da soviel geändert mit nvidia treibern und ubuntu? 
<beaver74> ubu_ - die Version von nvidia-current wäre interessant
<ubu_> okay moment
<ubu_> hm, welcher befehl ist das?
<ubu_> bei zusätzliche treiber steht was von 173
<beaver74> ubu_ -  dpkg -l | grep nvidia-current
<beaver74> müsste es sein :)
<ubu_> mom mal
<ubu_> hau irc client drauf
<ubu__> beaver74: http://snag.gy/cfd6V.jpg
<koegs> welche grafikkarte hast du denn?
<ubu__> beaver74: 
<ubu__> dpkg -l | grep nvidia-current
<ubu__> ii  nvidia-current                               304.88-0ubuntu0.0.3                              Transitional package for nvidia-current
<ubu_> koegs: gibt es dafür ein befehl?
<ubu_> dmesg oder so?
<beaver74> ubu__ - ich habe mich an der Stelle schon oft hier im Support verrannt, aber du bist auf einem guten Weg.. und ich ab hier raus, guten Erfolg
<k1l> lspci
<beaver74> ubu_ - lspci
<beaver74> :)
<ubu_> okay danke..
<ubu__> koegs: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98M [GeForce 9200M GS] (rev a1)
<ubu_> beaver74: kein probelm, danke noch einmal, bis neulich
<ubu_> :)
<beaver74> :)
<ubu_> current ist 304 aberlaut jockey 173, das versteht ich nicht...
<ubu_> 304 auf dem anderen kernel...vllt deswegen
<passt> wie kann identifzieren welche festplatte im rechner eingebaut ist?
<beaver74> ubu_ - 173 wird auf dem derzeitigen Kernel verwendet, 304 unter dem aktuellerem Kernel
<bekks> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ubu_> beaver74: okay
<ubu_> bekks: moment
<ubu__> bekks: http://pastebin.com/AQShGZYV
<kubine> Title: dpkg -l | grep nvidia ii nvidia-173-updates 173.14.3 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu_> wie bekomme ich den 304 auf alle kernel zum laufen... beim 41 ging es ja in die hose ;)
<beaver74> ubu_ - ich glaube das möchtest du nicht machen
<ubu_> hab ja noch 2 kernel die funzen
<ubu_> ;(
<beaver74> na gut ;)
<ubu_> die frage ist ob der 173 nicht reichen würde für das hdmi...
<ubu_> aber ich hatte kein bild...
<beaver74> ubu_ - es wird jetzt herauszubekommen sein, welches nvidia-Modul mit deiner HW korrespondiert :).. 304 scheint es nicht gewesen zu sein
<beaver74> aber wie gesagt, leider bin ich an dieser Stelle auch recht aufgeschmissen.. versuche diese Info zu bekommen, denke das ist der richtige Weg
<ubu_> jop mal schauen ob noch was geht
<beaver74> ubu_ - IMHO lässt sich das im System selber hersufinden, auch ohne die Module zu installieren.. leider habe ich auch da keinen Lösungsweg, oder du gehst über die nVidia-Seite selber, und schaust dort nach
<ubu_> hm
<ubu_> beaver74: mal abgesehne von dem hdmi mich würde interessieren wie ich einen neuen treiber drauf packe ohne dbaei einen schwarzen bildschirm zu bekommen...
<ubu_> und zu dem kernelübergreifend...
<beaver74> wenn der Treiber deine HW unterstützt, wirst du nur in wenigsten Fällen einen schwarzen Bildschirm bekommen.. ansonsten lässt der sich einfach updaten
<ubu_> ach so der 304 kann mit der 9200 nicht umgehen
<beaver74> warum sich allerdings -cuurecnt installieren lässt, ohne die HW abzugleichen, verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich
<beaver74> oO *-current
<beaver74> ubu_ - das ist der Verdacht derzeit
<ubu_> aso
<beaver74> wobei.. ich das nicht wirklich glauben will
<beaver74> ubu_ - btw. .. installiere mal sshd, damit man sich evtl. noch mit nvidia-current die Fehlerausgaben ansehen könnte .. und schalte ihn ab wenn er nicht gebraucht wird
<ubu_> hm, der 331.20 kann die 9200m gs, aber der steht bestimmt nicht zur verfügung
<beaver74> ubu_ - wie sieht es beim 304 und 319 aus?
<beaver74> wobei..
<ubu_> ka, der 34 kommt mit hdmi zurecht ist ne 9400m g
<ubu_> 304*
<beaver74> ubu_ - ich würde jetzt tatsächlich mal den ssh Server anwerfen, den neuen Kernel mit nvidia-current starten, per ssh zugreifen.. und dann den Helfenden hier die relevanten Fehlerausgaben geben
<ubu_> ich hab kein plan von dem ssh
<ubu_> ist das wirklich nötig?
<beaver74> ubu_ - gib uns mal ein 'ls -l /var/log/Xorg* | pastebinit'
<ubu__> http://pastebin.com/rm6Fyt1s
<kubine> Title: ls -l /var/log/Xorg* -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 28400 Dez 10 21:45 /var/log/Xorg.0. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<beaver74> ubu__ - dann schau mal in die ausgegebenen Logs und suche nach Version 304 vom nvidia.. wenn du die passende Log gefunden hast, paste die
<ubu_> ka wo das ist bzw. wie das geht...
<ubu_> bin gleich zurück
<ubu_> so
<ubu_> wenn ich ubuntu neu installiere und dann den akteullen treiber drauf knalle, hätte ich dann auch diesen schwarzen bildschirm?
<beaver74> ubu_ - sehr wahrscheinlich ja
<ubu_> okay wie komm ich an die logs?
<ubu_> kommt es immer zum schwarzen bildschirm, weil ein andere treiber aktiv ist?
<ubu_> hm
<beaver74> ubu_ - nein, die Frage ist warum das so ist, und ohne Meldungen wird man das kaum passend zu deinem Fall beantworten können
<beaver74> ubu_ - wo liegt denn derzeit dein Problem die Log zu durchsuchen?
<beaver74> ubu_ - nano ist dir bekannt?
<subz3r0> darf ich raten?
<subz3r0> neuste ubuntu version installiert und den "neusten" nvidia treiber installiert?
<ubu_> nö
<subz3r0> bzw. falsch ausgedrückt..
<subz3r0> 12.04 installiert + neusten nvidia driver aus den repos?
<ubu_> jop
<ubu_> ;)
<subz3r0> jo
<subz3r0> fail!
<subz3r0> :)
<beaver74> subz3r0 - 304 läuft derzeit nicht, 319 wäre möglich
<subz3r0> betonung liegt auf "wäre"
<subz3r0> und vorallem "möglich"
<subz3r0> ist es aber nicht
<subz3r0> gibt zieg bug reports
<ubu_> subz3r0: warum eigentlich fail? ist der da nur zum spaß?
<subz3r0> ubu_: jo
<ubu_> verstehe ;)
<subz3r0> ubu_: kA wer das verbrochen hat
<beaver74> subz3r0 - endlich sagt das mal jemand von den Anwesenden hier :-)
<subz3r0> hatte vor paar wochen beim kolllegen alles neu aufgesetzt und bin auch da rein gerannt
<subz3r0> beaver74: anwesend bin ich so halb. gerade erst rein ;)
<ubu__> beaver74: http://pastebin.com/8xKh4aus
<kubine> Title: [ 4.764] X.Org X Server 1.13.0 Release Date: 2012-09-05 [ 4.764] X P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<subz3r0> es gibt wohl nen work around. aber obs klappt kann ich nicht beurteilen. hab es beim kollege noch nicht versucht
<subz3r0> da weder er noch ich zeit haben
<subz3r0> auf jeden fall den alten treiber komplett deinstallieren und den neuen installen
<ubu_> subz3r0: man merkt schnell davon die finge rzu lassen...
<subz3r0> ubu_: traurige ist, dass es so gut wie keinen support von canonical gibt in der hinsicht
<subz3r0> denn die haben das verbrochen
<ubu_> wenn es nicht um hdmi oder so geht lass das laufen was funktioniert
<subz3r0> vielleicht gibts ja nun was... wie gesagt, ich hab einige wochen nicht nachgeschaut
<beaver74> subz3r0 - welcher würde denn noch laufen .. der 173, oder doch aktueller?
<subz3r0> ubu_: kollege hat auch erhebliche probleme mit seinem dualview (crt monitor + lcd tv)
<beaver74> ok
<k1l> der aus den quellen sollte laufen
<subz3r0> nein k1l 
<subz3r0> tut er nicht
<k1l> halt nicht der von der nvidia homepage
<subz3r0> der alte ja, der neue nicht
<subz3r0> k1l: es werden 2 angeboten (plus jeweils nochmals updates)
<beaver74> subz3r0 - kannst mal bitte einen Report heraussuchen?
<beaver74> ach, ich bin faul.. 
<subz3r0> beaver74: schlecht. ich hab morgen prüfung und muss noch bissel was tun
<beaver74> joa, sorry
<subz3r0> morgen gerne. aber morgen, wenn ich die prüfung geschafft habe, steht da ne flasche single malt ;)
<ubu_> kurz tel
<vtep> subz3r0, was für eine prüfung steht an?
<subz3r0> mcsa die 640er
<subz3r0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver
<kubine> Title: Blank screen after installing nvidia restricted driver - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> einer der threads... hoffe ich hab richtig gesucht
<subz3r0> gibt aber zieg davon
<subz3r0> kA wer gerade das problem hatte
<subz3r0> also beaver74 oder ubu_ 
<subz3r0> aber mal oben in dem link lesen ;)
<beaver74> subz3r0 - ubu_ hatte das.. und ich hoffe er ist derzeit dabei :)
<ubu_> sry grad am telen..
<beaver74> subz3r0 - dennoch mal n Danke.. sonst hätte ich mich heute wohl wieder einmal verrannt :/
<subz3r0> gern :)
<ubu_> so wieder da, erstmal verlauf lesen
<ubu_> beaver74: log durchgeschaut?
<nagetier> ubu_- ja, habe aber zum 304 nichts gefunden, scheint nicht das richtige gewesen zu sein
<nagetier> ubu_- hast du denn den Bug-Report gelesen?
<ubu_> nein
<ubu_> welches log ist es denn?
<nagetier> ubu_- keine Ahnung, interessiert auch nicht mehr, da ein Bug vorliegen soll
<ubu_> hm
<nagetier> ubu_- versuche herauszubekommen, ob es dein System betrifft, und wir zwei können uns weiteres sparen
<ubu_> url=
<ubu_> ?
<subz3r0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver
<kubine> Title: Blank screen after installing nvidia restricted driver - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> wie gesagt, hab davon x threads gefunden und auch wo gelesen, dass schon nen bug report geschrieben wurde. allerdings nicht weiter verfolgt bzw den workaround versucht durch zeitmangel
<ubu_> ka, hau das teil in die tonne
<ubu_> scheiße
<ubu_> 9400 m g funktioniert, 9200 geht nicht
<ubu_> subz3r0: meinste mit dem 173 geht der hdmi?
<subz3r0> keine zeit. und ich hänge auch nicht am kreuz, noch hab ich löcher in den händen :P
<ubu_> k
<ubu_> hm
<ubu_> noch jemand da?
<Darkfire2012> ja
<ubu_> hi
<Darkfire2012> hallo ubu
<ubu_> kriege beim aktuellen kernel den nvidia treiber nicht runter, der 304 hat mein lappy kaputt gemacht
<ubu_> schwarzer bildschirm
<nagetier> quatsch.. kaputt ist wenn die SW
<ubu_> sw?
<nagetier> und auch die nicht 
<nagetier> software.. das os, oder was man auch immer daraus gemacht hat
<nagetier> ubu_- warum bekommst den nicht runter?
<ubu_> weil ich nicht zurück in den anderen kernel komme
<k1l> recovery booten
<nagetier> ubu_- das ist egal.. lösche unter derzeitigem Kernel den nvidia-current
<stevieh> text mode und ab dafür.
<stevieh> immer das gejammer
<k1l> nur weil du keine GUI bekommst heisst es ja nicht, dass du nicht damit arbeiten könntest
<ubu_> Subzero sagte das sei nicht egal, hmpf
<ubu_> k1l: ich kann mich dort nicht anmelden
<nagetier> ubu_- da hat er auch recht.. hm
<ubu_> :)
<ubu_> tastatur ist blockiert, ka
<ubu_> steht halt username login: _
<ubu_> wenn ich was schreibe gehts nicht
<ubu_> auf strg + alt + f2 usw reagiert er nicht
<ubu_> ich sag doch nichts wegen der gui aber ich muss mich doch root setzen im text oder nicht?
<bekks> sudo reicht.
<k1l> ubu_: nein
<k1l> du loggst dich als normaler user ein. es gibt kein root-login bei ubuntu. du nutzt einfach sudo für die befehle für die du rootrechte brauchst
<ubu_> nützt alles nichts wenn er bei der anmeldung keine zeichen akzepiert
<bekks> Ist das ein Laptop mit einer USB Tastatur?
<ubu_> ohne usb, ganz normal lappy
<ubu_> mit usb gehts aber auch nicht
<k1l> ubu_: beim pw?
<k1l> beim pw kommt kein feedback. nur beim usernamen
<ubu_> zum pw komm ich doch garnicht
<ubu_> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS username tty1
<ubu_> username login: _
<ubu_> cursor flackert
<ubu_> wartet auf eingabe
<ubu_> wenn ich was tippe passiert nichts
<ubu_> mach ich was falsch?
<nagetier> ubu_- dann boote jetzt in den recovery unter dem aktuellstem Kernel .. der, welcher derzeit Probleme bereitet
<ubu_> hilft wiederherstellungsmodus über grub, kann ich darüber beim aktuellen kernel das nvida löschen?
<nagetier> ja
<ubu_> okay...
<ubu_> dann dort im abgesicherten grafikmodus oder shell?
<nagetier> shell genügt
<ubu_> okay 
<nagetier> wobei.. naja, probiere es :)
<ubu_> hatte ich schon probiert lauter fehler
<ubu_> achman
<nagetier> dann den abgesicherten
<k1l> o_O
<ubu_> :)
<k1l> was ist das für ein system wo nichtmal der recovery shell modus geht?
<k1l> was hast du da alles verändert?
<nagetier> k1l- könnte der Framebuffer schon an der stelle spinnen?
<ubu_> k1l: geht aber ich konnte da nichts löschen
<nagetier> ubu_- dann definiere mal "lauter Fehler"
<ubu_> bla bla kann nicht gelöscht werden das ganze nvida gedöns
<k1l> ubu_: das würde ich so erstmal nicht als normal ansehen
<k1l> was willst du wie löschen?
<k1l> welche fehler kommen? etc etc etc
<ubu_> den nvidia treiber
<ubu_> sudo nvidia-settings --uninstall
<ubu_> das ging nicht
<nagetier> was machst denn da auch..
<ubu_> hmpf
<ubu_> also nun?
<nagetier> ubu_- geh da jetzt rein und melde dich an
<nagetier> :)
<bekks> nvidia-settings ist das Einstellungsprogramm, nicht der Treiber.
<ubu_> also doch shell?
<ubu_> hatt subzero gemeint
<bekks> Und Software installiert und deinstalliert man mit sudo apt-get 
<ubu_> jeder sagt auch was anderes
<k1l> apt-get purge nvidia
<ubu_> so unten steht root@username:
<bekks> subzero hat das auch nicht gesagt, ich habe das Backlog gelesen :)
<ubu_> :)
<ubu_> okay vom log halt stimmt
<nagetier> ubu_- sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current .. ausführung
<ubu_> root ohne nameldung ist normal in der shell?
<bekks> Nein.
<k1l> ubu_: du bist in der recovery
<k1l> da ist das normal
<bekks> Im Rescuemode kann das sein, aber sonst nicht.
<k1l> bissel mehr präzision hilft uns und dir ungemein
<ubu_> ich mach eigentlich nur das was ihr hier so sagt ;)
<bekks> Dann wären wir seit stunden fertig ;)
<ubu_> so hab den befehl eingegeben geht nicht
<bekks> "geht nicht" ist keine uns bekannte Fehlermeldung.
<ubu_> bekks: auf wenn sollte ich nun hören?
<nagetier> bekks- och, die wurde hier schon öfter genannt :)
<ubu_> wer hat hier am meisten drauf
<bekks> ubu_: Auf die Leute die dir hier helfen. Und die dir dauernd sagen, dass du präziser sein sollst.
<ubu_> bekks: ausgabe vom befehl oder was brauchst jetzt?
<bekks> ubu_: Was bedeutet "geht nicht"? Welche exakte Fehlermeldung kommt bei der ausführung des o.g. BEfehls?
<ubu_> Es wird keine Sperre für schreibgeschützte Sperrdatei
<bekks> Und jetzt nochmal die genaue, tippfehlerfreie Meldung.
<ubu_> ./var/lib/dpkg/lock verwendet
<bekks> dann hast du kein sudo benutzt, richtig?
<ubu_> schreiben nach var/cache/apt nicht möglich
<ubu_> klaro
<ubu_> mit sudo!
<bekks> "klaro" bedeutet "habe ich benutzt" oder "habe ich nicht benutzt"?
<k1l> er ist doch schon root. da bruacht er kein sudo
<nagetier> ubu_- whoami sagt was?
<k1l> recovery halt
<ubu_> ohne sudo?
<ubu_> ohne sudo, das gleiche
<ubu_> Die Paketliste oder die Statusdatei konnte nicht eingelesen oder geöffnet werden.
<ubu_> boah ich hab durchfall...
<nagetier> hätte auch von deinem System kommen können :)
<bekks> Interessante Fehlermeldung.
<k1l> also irgendwie klingt das ganze system sehr komisch. ist das ein normales ubuntu oder ist da was verändert? fremdquellen?
<ubu_> sicher mit fremdquellen
<ubu_> radiotray und son bums
<ubu_> alles nur wegen dem hdmi, toll ganz toll ;)
<nagetier> ubu_- du hattest leider in der Vergangenheit vergessen dich über das verwendete OS zu informieren.. nu hast du installiert und noch mehr installiert, und keiner, auch du, blicken mehr durch :/
<nagetier> warum tut man sowas?
<ubu_> nagetier: was soll ich dazu sagen?
<nagetier> Windows würde evtl noch booten, aber das was da dann läuft, würde kein er in seinem Netzwerk haben wollen.. sry
<ubu_> nagetier: naja das nun garnicht mehr geht stimmt ja so nicht
<nagetier> ubu_- das macht man einfach nicht.. fang doch erst mal langsam an
<ubu_> im anderen kernel mit dem 173er läufts ja
<ubu_> aber wenn ich dort etwas lösche greife ich ja nicht den 304
<ubu_> abgesicherter grafikmodus?
<k1l> äh was?
<ubu_> bin doch in der shell
<k1l> wenn du aus den ubuntu quellen einen treiber installierst, dann gilt das ubuntu weit
<ubu_> da gabs doch noch ne andere option
<k1l> d.h. du hast den treiber von der nvidia hp runtergeladen?
<ubu_> hm jetzt bin ich völlig raus
<nagetier> k1l- nein, ist der nvidia-current .. also der 304 auf seinem System
<nagetier> k1l- der soll runter, nur bringt ihm wohl der Kernel, unter dem er den installiert hatte, kein login mehr.. warum auch immer
<nagetier> oder kein login unter welchem er seinen username eingeben könnte
<ubu_> k1l: ich wollte halt hdmi nutzen, dafür benötigt man den neusten nvida treiber laut bekks das hatte bei einem anderen lappy auch super funktioniert, nun hatte ich das vorhin bei einem anderen gerät probieren wollen und nun schwarzer bildschirm
<ubu_> alles weitere wie nagetier das beschreibt ist richtig...
<nagetier> ubu_- boote nochmal den .. anderen Kernel, also den älteren
<ubu_> dort kann ich doch nichts löschen
<nagetier> ubu_- doch.. geb da 'sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current' ein.. und zeige uns die Ausgabe
<ubu_> okay
<ubu__> http://pastebin.com/nf65cKk8
<kubine> Title: hans@hans:~$ sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current [sudo] password for hans: Pak - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<nagetier> ubu__- ok, du hattest entfernt?
<ubu_> natürlich nicht
<nagetier> ok, dann mach das
<ubu_> boah soll ich den kernel jetzt auch noch schrotten?
<nagetier> ubu_- der -current wurde dort eh nicht verwendet.. also, mach es bitte
<ubu_> was sagt k1l dazu?
<k1l> ja weg damit
<ubu_> oki
<ubu_> oki ist weg
<k1l> ich bin eh nach wie vor der auffassung, dass da eine menge mehr anders gelaufen ist als das erzählt wird, wenn man verschiedene nvidia versionen installiert hat
<nagetier> ubu_- dann bring dein System mal auf den neusten Stand
<k1l> weil ubuntu immer nur eine treiber version installiert, für alle kernel.
<k1l> es sei denn man fummelt da per hand drin rum
<ubu_> also hat subzero kagge geredet?
<nagetier> k1l- den hatte er doch händisch nachinstalliert
<nagetier> ubu_- hat er nicht, nein
<k1l> nagetier: ja, und das ist kacke
<ubu_> lol
<nagetier> ubu_- wobei.. nur teilweise :)
<ubu_> rofl
<nagetier> k1l- aus dem Paketmanager
<ubu_> okay
<k1l> genau wegen dem scheiß jetzt wird das nicht supportet
<ubu_> neu start @ k1l?
<nagetier> k1l- er hatte nvidia-current nachinstalliert .. das hätte ich auch so getan :)
<k1l> nagetier: verwechsel das nicht. .deb pakete werden auch mit dem softwarecenter geöffnet sind aber trotzdem nur reingedrückt
<nagetier> hm.. ok
<k1l> nagetier: deswegen mein ich ja, dass da mehr gelaufen ist. weil von sich aus hat man nicht verschiedene versionen auf einmal
<nagetier> der nvidia-current wird aber keine Fremdquelle gewesen sein, falls du das meinen solltest
<k1l> ubu_: jo
<ubu_> oki
<k1l> nagetier: mit nem PPA?
<nagetier> k1l- ich hoffe doch mal nicht
<k1l> wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht was vorher gelaufen ist. aber es ist nicht normal, dass man verschieden treiber versionen auf einmal installiert hat
<k1l> das muss knallen
<nagetier> ja, ich schnalle es auch gerade nimmer
<bekks> Das funktioniert... ziemlich kaputt, aber denkbar.
<bekks> Wenn die build utils nicht installiert waren, fliegt die erste Installation natürlich auseinander. Dann booted man den anderen Kernel, installiert die build tools, und dann funktioniert auch die zweite Installation (würde sie auch ohne build tools). Das ganze drückt man halt per software center rein, und nicht per apt-get - dann ist so ein Szenario denkbar.
<ubu_> k1l: geht immer noch nicht
<bekks> Man sollte natürlich schon bei der ersten Installation stutzig werden.
<ubu_> wieder in den anderen kernel starten?
<nagetier> bekks- und sich dieses konfuse Vorgehen genau notieren..
<bekks> nagetier: neee, wozu, "geht nicht" reicht doch.
<k1l> ubu_: ja. und dann mit dpkg -l| grep nvidia gucken was da noch installiert ist
<nagetier> "geht so"
<k1l> und ich hätte auch nvidia gepurged und nicht nur nvidia-current
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-11
<k1l> auf ejden fall erstmal alles von  nvidia runterpacken. dann gucken mit welchem treiber der laufen sollte und den isntallieren
<k1l> und ich bin jetzt pennen. gn8
<bekks> n8 k1l 
<ubu_> mist jetzt geht er...
<ubu_> n8, und danke
<bekks> ubu_: zeig mal ein dpkg -l | grep nvidia in einem Pastebin
<ubu_> danke das du übernimmst
<ubu__> bekks: http://pastebin.com/Jz19jKcx
<kubine> Title: hans@hans:~$ dpkg -l | grep nvidia ii nvidia-173-updates - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> jetzt fürst du folgenden Befehl aus: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173-updates nvidia-304 nvidia-common nvidia-settings-304 nvidia-settings-304-updates 
<bekks> Und dann ein: "apt-cache policy nvidia-updates" in einen Pastebin.
<ubu__> bekks: http://pastebin.com/risBFJzy ja?
<kubine> Title: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173-updates nvidia-304 nvidia-common nvidia-settings-3 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Ja, das wollen sie. "ubuntu-desktop" ist nur ein Metapaket und deinstalliert de facto nichts.
<ubu_> okay moment
<bekks> brb
<ubu_> bekks: Paket nvidia-updates kann nicht gefunden werden
<bekks> dann mach apt-get policy nvidia-update
<ubu_> hat geklappt
<bekks> und nochmal ein dpkg -l | grep nvidia auch wieder in einen pastebin.
<ubu_> bin ohne treiber im aktuellen kernel
<bekks> Schön, dass es geklappt hat - aber die Ausgabe soll in einen Pastebin :)
<bekks> Von beiden Befehlen.
<ubu__> http://pastebin.com/GHSxyaXe
<kubine> Title: hans@hans:~$ apt-get policy nvidia-update E: Ungültige Operation policy - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> apt-cache policy nvidia-update
<ubu__> http://pastebin.com/R3FTGePa
<kubine> Title: hans@hans:~$ dpkg -l |grep nvidia hans@hans:~$ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu__> http://pastebin.com/WsE2ib80
<kubine> Title: hans@hans:~$ apt-cache policy nvidia-update N: Paket nvidia-update kann nicht g - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> apt-cache search nvidia | sort
<ubu__> http://pastebin.com/m6sgrRVz
<kubine> Title: hans@hans:~$ apt-cache search nvidia | sort boinc-nvidia-cuda - metapackage for - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<ubu_> bekks: kann ich jetzt noch mal probieren den aktuellen zu installieren oder kommt es dann wieder zum black screen?
<bekks> Zeig bitte mal die gesamte Ausgabe von sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates in einem pastebin
<ubu__> http://pastebin.com/y9r3HRkz
<kubine> Title: hans@hans:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates [sudo] password for ha - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ubu_> brb
<bekks> "Ja"
<ubu_> re, okay
<bekks> Und wieder die komplette Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<ubu_> moment so schnell ist er nicht
<ubu__> Woah, you have reached your paste limit of 10 pastes per 24 hours. Either wait a litte or sign up for a free account to get higher limits.
<ubu_> oh man
<bekks> Nimm halt einen anderen :)
<ubu__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417222/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Und jetzt einen Reboot in den 3.5.0-41 Kernel
<ubu_> k
<ubu_> jop ghet
<bekks> Natürlich :)
<bekks> Der 3.5.0-41 war/ist der "neueste" Kernel den du hast, oder?
<ubu_> jop
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du?
<ubu_> 12.04.3 LTS x64
<bekks> Dann hast du jetzt ja wieder ein lauffähiges System.
<ubu_> mom
<ubu__> http://snag.gy/OWRw9.jpg
<ubu_> bekks: herzlichen dank
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Schön :)
<ubu_> ist normal das er nicht in benutzung ist?
<bekks> Gnihihi :D
<ubu_> bekks: meinste das mit dem HDMI geht jetzt?
<ubu_> wie?
<bekks> Das ist ein Anzeigebug von diesem Tool da.
<ubu_> okay..
<bekks> Der ist in Verwendung, ruf halt mal nvidia-settings auf.
<ubu_> hmpf
<ubu_> du hast mir letztens auch shcon geholfen
<bekks> Sowas aber auch.
<ubu_> da lief der ohne updates dahinter
<ubu_> http://snag.gy/taW4W.jpg
<ubu_> 9400 M G
<bekks> Ich habe keine Ahnung was du da tust,
<ubu_> okay...
<bekks> Vergiss diese komische GUI einfach.
<ubu_> okay
<ubu_> bekks: öhm, meinste das geht jetzt mit dem hdmi?
<bekks> Du hast einen aktuellen Nvidia, der mit Updates versorgt wird, das reicht doch? :)
<ubu_> ja vielen dank
<bekks> Von HDMI habe ich keine Ahnung :)
<ubu_> okay..
<ubu_> freu**
<nagetier> hat es ja doch noch geklappt :)
<bekks> War doch alles in allem nicht so schwer, oder? Alle Treiber deinstallieren, aktuellen Treiber installieren - zing.
<ubu_> ja klar mit bekks an der seite geht das wohl...
<bekks> Das geht auch ohne bekks ;)
<ubu_> bekks: jop ob es beim nächsten mal klappt, ka
<bekks> Das war jetzt keine rocket science :)
<ubu_> :)
<ubu_> also niemals über jockey den treiber rein knallen ?
<ubu_> und wenn doch zuvor den alten löschen...alles klar
<bekks> Wenn es niemanden mit einer Flinte an deiner Schläfe gibt: nein.
<ubu_> ich check mal eben hdmi wenn niemand was dagegen hat ;)
<bekks> jockey versucht hübsche Annahmen zu machen, die halt auch mal daneben gehen können. Und das Ding hat den einen oder anderen Bug.
<bekks> Ja, probier mal ruhig.
<ubu_> bekks: funktioniert einwandfrei mit dem hdmi
<ubu_> danke noch mal
<ubu_> schau mal pn
<Schulung> Guten Morgen alle miteinander
<Schulung> Kennt sich jemand mit Problemen mit gnupg aus?
<LetoThe2nd> Schulung: nö, aber von metafragen haben wir weltklasse ahnung :)
<LetoThe2nd> Schulung: soll heissen: stell einfach die frage, die dich *eigentlich* interessiert. wenns wer weiss, kriegst du auch die antwort.
<Schulung> OK. Bei mir hat gnupg (ich verwende es meist nur zum signieren) jahrelang funktioniert. Habe immer die gleichen Schlüssel verwendet. Seit Kurzem meldet enigmail mir, das es ein Problem gibt, signiert nicht mehr und zeigt auch keine Schlüssel mehr an. Kleopatra zeigt mir aber alle vorhandenen Schlüssel. Ich kann sie nur nicht mehr nutzen.
<LetoThe2nd> sagt enigmail wörtlich "es gibt ein problem"? oder nicht doch eher ne aussagekräftigere meldung? ;)
<k1l_> ich würde mal raten, dass der schlüssel abgelaufen ist? ansonsten mal die exakte errormessage rauskramen
<LetoThe2nd> k1l_: same here.
<Schulung> Hmm, das Problem ist aber, das mir auch die anderen Schlüssel in enigmail nicht mehr angeboten werden
<Schulung> In Kleopatra werden mir alle Schlüssel aufgelistet, ich kann mir auch die Ablaufdaten ansehen
<ufo49> @LetoThe2nd Nein, wirklich aussagekräftig ist die Fehlermeldung nicht. Ich habe gnupg2 nachinstalliert, enigmail entfernt und neu hinzugefügt (aus der Repo und als Add) und auch die anderen Mailoprogramme (evolution, kmail und claws) können schlagartig nicht mehr signieren.
<LetoThe2nd> ufo49: dann musst du wohl oder über versuchen irgendwo mehr diagnose herzukriegen... da ich diese sachen nicht benutze kann ich da leider nicht wirklich mehr beitragen.
<stevieh> könnte es was mit dateirechten sein? 
<ufo49> @Leto danke für den Tipp. Welche lo0gs könnten da in Frage kommen?
<LetoThe2nd> k.a. vielleicht reicht schon ein -v oder --verbose.
<LetoThe2nd> einfach mal die entsprechenden buzz,tt{}words googlen.
<ufo49> @stehvieh hat doch Jahre gut funktioniert
<stevieh> naja, vielleicht irgendwas kopiert, umgezogen etc... 
<ufo49> @Leto Naja, das eigentlich ausführende Programm ist ja zB Thunderbird bzw. eigentlich enigmail. In den logs finde ich keine hinweise. Und wo logt eigentlich gnupg?
<LetoThe2nd> !tab > ufo49 
<kubine> ufo49: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<LetoThe2nd> ufo49: und wie gesagt - ich weiss es auch nicht. vielleicht thunderbird mit -v oder --verbose starten, oder einfach mal danach googlen. was anderes kann ich ja schliesslich auch nicht tun.
<dadrc> https://www.enigmail.net/documentation/advanced.php#debug ← das da sollte helfenb
<kubine> Title: Enigmail: Enigmail Configuration Manual (at www.enigmail.net)
<ufo49> @dadrc Danke, probiere ich aus
<ufo49> @kubine Bei mir geht das nicht sorry
<passt> guten morgen allerseits
<passt> kann ich images (mit partimage erstellt) unter windows öffnen bzw. wiederherstellen?
<LetoThe2nd> würde mich wundern.
<passt> schde
<passt> schade und danke
<berlincompany> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zum kommerziellen Einsatz von Ubuntu, bin ich da richtig hier?
<p3ngu1n> frag einfach
<koegs> berlincompany: vielleicht, stell doch erstmal deine Frage
<berlincompany> Okay, also eigentlich bin ich der Meinung dass der Einsatz kostenfrei Möglich ist, Die IT-Sicherheit im Haus fordert allerdings dass ich das nochmal explizit nachprüfe bevor ich es produktiv umsetze. Ich möchte für mehrere Standorte Proxyserver einrichten, welche als Betriebssystem Ubuntu 12.04 LTS haben sollen und als Proxy Squid3 und möchte mich 
<berlincompany> absichern dass da Lizenzrechtlich keine Schwierigkeiten auftreten, es ist im öffentlichen Dienst
<p3ngu1n> problemlos möglich
<koegs> das ist auf jeden fall kein problem
<berlincompany> okay super, dann komm ich um red hat rum yippie =) danke euch
<p3ngu1n> dennoch: für research besser andere wege wählen... mmn unprofessionell zu sagen "hab im chat gefragt und p3ngu1n als auch koegs sagten dass das klar geht"
<p3ngu1n> no offense
<koegs> berlincompany: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/licensing
<kubine> Title: Licensing | About Ubuntu | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<p3ngu1n> derartiges würde einen CTO schon eher überzeugen ;-)
<berlincompany> okay werde das nochmal ausführlich studieren und entsprechende abschnitte filtern. denke und hoffe aber dass ihr richtig liegt =)
<p3ngu1n> liegen wir
<p3ngu1n> wir müssen aber dafür niemanden überzeugen oder es beweisen ^^
<dadrc> Jo, ist richtig, aber offizielle Quellen haben macht sich in betrieblichen Umfeld immer besser :)
<LetoThe2nd> berlincompany: die lage ist ein bisschen komplexer, wenn du den server inkl. installiertem ubuntu kaufst oder verkaufst.
<p3ngu1n> berlincompany schrieb aber von einrichten, nicht von kauf/verkauf
<LetoThe2nd> berlincompany: wenn dir der server gehört und du ihn einrichtest, kein ding. wenn er dir gehört und du jemanden dafür bezahlst ihn einzurichten, auch kein ding. wenn du ihn vermietest, kein ding.
<berlincompany> danke für die tipps, ist das erste mal das ich da jemanden überzeugen von muss, deswegen stell ich mich vielleicht etwas doof an =) und nein verkauft wird nix, wird intern eingerichtet an bis zu 27 standorten
<dadrc> Passt, da gibt's keine Lizenzprobleme.
<bauruine> Hallo. darf man ksplice uptrack auf ubuntu servern benutzen?
<bauruine> auf der homepage steht zwar explizit free for ubuntu desktop allerdings gibt es installations anleitungen für server und es scheint auch zu funktionieren.
<SunTsu> bauruine: Aus Sicht von Ubuntu dürfte nichts dagegensprechen, ob auf der Sicht von ksplice uptrack wirst du dessen Hersteller fragen müssen
<TheInfinity> bauruine: dürfte halt ne lizenzverletzung sein.
<TheInfinity> bauruine: ausserdem klingt das produkt wie n weg in die hölle wenn man nicht sehr genau weiss was man tut.
<bauruine> TheInfinity, ok. die terms sagen leider nicht viel aus oder ich verstehe die juristen sprache nicht.
<SunTsu> bauruine: Ich wiederhole mich da nun: Du wirst den Hersteller davon fragen müssen, das wird Dir hier wohl niemand sagen können, da es keine Frage der Ubuntu-Lizenz ist
<bauruine> TheInfinity, man muss sich halt darauf verlassen das die keinen müll machen :-/ die technik an sich soll ja durchaus stabil sein.
<bauruine> SunTsu, ich dachte nur das hier eventuell jemand mit der problematik beschäftigt hat.
<TheInfinity> bauruine: könnte mir gut vorstellen dass du damit schneller in die dependency hell kommst als dir lieb ist. in der serverumgebung würde ich das niemals einsetzen ohne einen testserver bei dem jeder vorgang erst einmal simuliert wird.
<SunTsu> Auf einem Produktionsserver "rolling updates" sind keine gute Idee. Man sollte immer wissen in welchem Zustand die Software da ist und bewusst updaten
<bauruine> ok danke für die tipps. ich werde das mal mit einem ubuntu 12.04.0 server testen.
<SunTsu> bauruine: Wie gesagt, ich würde das nicht machen, es sei denn es ist ein Server auf dem nur Spielkram läuft, ansonsten wäre mir der Zustand zu undefiniert
<bauruine> SunTsu, ich werde das zuerst mal auf einem unwichtigen server testen bevor ich daran denke das produktiv zu verwenden.
<Cliff123> wenn ich umgebungsvariablen dauerhaft setzen will, muss ich sie ja in /etc/environment schreiben
<Cliff123> wie sorge ich dafür, dass die änderung übernommen wird?
<SunTsu> Cliff123: Shell neustarten
<SunTsu> Cliff123: Du kannst natürlich auch in jeder Shell ein "source /etc/environment" machen
<Cliff123> ok, danke :)
<SunTsu> Das wiederum könnte aber mit bereits geänderten Variablen kollidieren
<SunTsu> wenn also irgendwelche shell-startup-scripte Variablen verändert haben setzt Du sie dann wieder auf den "Ursprungszustand" zurück
<Cliff123> ne, ging nur um eine einfache variable für ein programm
<Sam_Pigcell> hi room.  ein Benutzer hat Ubuntu 13.1 /64 installiert und bekommt sein mediacenter nicht zum laufen. jemand ähnliches erlebt?
<sdx23> 13.10 - und es wäre sinnvoller, einfach das Problem zu schildern ;)
<subz3r0> mediacenter?=
<Sam_Pigcell> ja.. lass mich kurz die daten bekommen, danke
<subz3r0> bitte!
<Sam_Pigcell> http://pastebin.com/A8Xn8evC
<kubine> Title: usb prob - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Sam_Pigcell> Sollte mir wohl erstmal die Regeln durchlesen, hm? :)
<Sam_Pigcell> danke für die Verbesserungen
<jokrebel> Sam_Pigcell: Und was bekommst Du nicht zum laufen von diesen USB-Geräten?
<jokrebel> Beziehungsweise was ist das Mediacenter für Gerät?
<jokrebel> Sam_Pigcell: Ansonsten erst mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Multimedia#Media-Center
<kubine> Title: Multimedia › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sam_Pigcell> danke für das Link
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-12
<lavazza> abend, noch jemand wach? :)
<nagetier> lavazza- ansatzweise, was gibt es denn?
<lavazza> hi nagetier, mir gehts genauso bin kurz vorm  einschlafen aber meine "nas" hält mich wach bzw. die angst vor datenverlust.
<lavazza> habe mir vor über 2 jahren eine nas zusammengebaut: http://imageshack.us/a/img535/7965/prof1n.jpg seither ist mir bereits das pico psu ausgefallen und es liegt ein altes enermax netzteil neben der offenen nas. langsam wird auch der speicherplatz eng. ich würde gerne von 3x 2tb auf 3x 4tb festplatten umziehen, jedoch hab ich keinerlei ahnung wie ich dies anstellen soll...
<nagetier> lavazza- mit Ubuntu hat das jetzt aber nichts zu tun?
<lavazza> naja doch es handelt sich um ein ubuntu software raid 1 aus 2x 160 gb mit dem os und raid 5 oder 6 (kA wie ich das rausfinde) mit 3x 2 tb
<nagetier> lavazza- RAID6 kann es nicht sein, da dafür mindestens 4 Platten benötigt werden
<nagetier> lavazza- und das Problem liegt darin die Daten von dem alten Verbund auf das neue zu transferieren?
<lavazza> genau
<nagetier> lavazza- wie viele SATA-Anschlüsse besitzt die NAS denn?
<lavazza> einen moment...
<lavazza> 4 stück da ich aber damals 5 benötigt habe, hatte ich mir eine pcie karte gekauft... die noch 2 anschlüsse hat.
<nagetier> und die drei Platten sind derzeit an den internen angeschlossen?
<nagetier> also die auf dem Board?
<Rochvellon> lavazza> du kannst das raid vergrößern. zuerst tauschst du nach und nach die platten aus und dann kannst du mittels mdadm das volumen vergrößern
<lavazza> ja :)
<lavazza> das funktioniert bei raid 5 ?
<lavazza> Rochvellon
<lavazza> wie genau funktioniert das?
<Rochvellon> ja, nur musst erstmal nach jedem plattentausch das raid rebuilden. und wenn alle platten ausgetauscht sind, kannst du das volume vegrößern.
<Rochvellon> mom, mal raussuchen
<Rochvellon> hier wäre bspw. solch eine anleitung zur vergrößerung des volumes: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-resize-raid-partitions-shrink-and-grow-software-raid
<kubine> Title: How To Resize RAID Partitions (Shrink & Grow) (Software RAID) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<Rochvellon> es wäre gut, wenn du vorher eine datensicherung durchführst
<lavazza> das ist mein problem, ich habe nur eine 2 tb als backup die natürlich nicht die 3,2 tb fassen kann die ich eigentlich bräuchte
<lavazza> ich weiss nicht ob es nicht klüger wäre 4x 4tb zu kaufen um auf nummer sicher zu gehen, habe ein ungutes gefühl ein rebuild zu machen zumal der prozessor atom 510 wohl ewig dazu brauchen würde
<nagetier> könnte er nicht die Daten auf eine der neuen 4TB schieben, und zwei der neuen nach und nach einbauen.. rückspielen, und die dritte einhängen?
<Rochvellon> joa, dann könntest du erstmal eine platte als backup missbrauchen und dann das raid erstmal auf den 3 anderen platten erstellen und die daten raufkopieren
<Rochvellon> und dann kannst du auch die 4. platte ins raid integrieren
<nagetier> Rochvellon- 4 Platten im RAID5 ist nicht so toll
<lavazza> das macht der atom nicht mit
<nagetier> da würde eine übermäßig belastet werden, afair
<lavazza> im moment hab ich sehr gute schreib und lese raten...
<Rochvellon> die 4. muss nicht unbedint eingehängt werden, kann ja auch als spare aufgehoben werden
<nagetier> Rochvellon- was wäre mit meinem obigen Vorschlag? Mir fehlt da leider auch zu sehr das Verständnis
<lavazza> oh man wie stell ich das nur an... bin wirklich überfordert zumal es wirklich schon sehr lange her ist als ich die nas eingerichtet habe, hab mich damals gegen freenas entschieden und für ubuntu server, mich tagelang eingelesen und schritt für die ubuntu wiki gelesen...
<Rochvellon> nagetier> nicht wirklich. 1) brauchst du für ein raid 5 min 3 platten bzw. partitionen (letzteres ist aber eher unsinnig). 2. weiß ich nicht, inwiefern es möglich ist, ein raid 1 oder 0 später in ein raid 5 zu verwandeln, ich meine, es ist nicht möglich
<Rochvellon> möglich wäre es, bspw. ein raid 0 im nachhinein zu spielen
<Rochvellon> *spiegeln
<Rochvellon> dann hätte man ein raid 10
<lavazza> naja 4x 4tb zu je 122€ je platte... puh
<Rochvellon> oder hast du außer deiner 2 tb-platte noch sonstwo platz fürs backup? 
<lavazza> sry aber da ist nichts zu machen... habe nur 120gb ssd und 2x 500 gb die auch nahezu voll sind
<nagetier> Rochvellon- und 2 der neuen erst bei 2TB zu belassen, und später vergrößern..?
<lavazza> plus eine 2tb im externen esata gehäuse
<lavazza> wo das backup der wichtigsten daten darauf ist
<lavazza> muss wohl in den sauren apfel beissen und 4x 4 tb platten kaufen
<nagetier> n zusätzliches Backup wäre sicherlich so oder so beruhigend :)
<Rochvellon> oder du holst dir 3x4tb + 1x2tb
<Rochvellon> dann kannst du im zusammenspiel mit der anderen 2tb erstmal alles sichern und dann mit den 3 anderen platten das raid neu aufbauen
<lavazza> mal kurz nachkucken was mich das kosten würde...
<Rochvellon> wobei, möglich wäre es, auch das raid 5 ohne parity-platte zu betreiben
<lavazza> suche ne sichere möglichkeit die nicht ganz so teuer kommt :/
<Rochvellon> zumindest solange, um die daten zu sichern
<lavazza> wenn die flut damals nicht gewesen wäre dann wären die festplatten sicher viel günstiger, kurz vor der flut habe ich die 2tb platten für 56 € gekauft jetzt über 2 jahre später kostet die selbe festplatte noch 71 €
<lavazza> ich glaub da muss ich nochmal drüber schlafen, ich denke aber ich tendiere zu 4x 4tb dann habe ich mein 2tb backup der wichtigsten daten plus ein 4 tb backup aller daten und kann ich ruhe mein 3x 4 tb raid erstellen ohne angst zu haben das meine daten verloren gehen
<lavazza> danach hab ich allerdings 3x 2 tb platten mit denen ich nix anfangen kann ^^
<lavazza> ach das ist doch zum verrückt werden...
<nagetier> lavazza- die könntest ja noch an den 3 freien Ports hängen..  falls die esata einen eigenen Anschluss haben sollte
<nagetier> oder zwei von denen, in ein RAID1
<lavazza> also ich hab 4 ports auf den mini itx atom board und 2 an an den controller... 2 davon brauche ich für die 2x 160 gb os und 3 für das raid 5... dann hab ich noch einen freien port für eine 2 tb platte die ich nirgends hinzufügen kann
<lavazza> die 2x 160 gb sind in raid 1
<nagetier> ja, ok.. stimmt
<Rochvellon> möglich wäre auch, dass das system selber bspw. auf usb-sticks installiert wird. dann hättest du 3 ports frei und da könntest du dann 3 weitere 2 tb einbauen und das raid entsprechend vergrößern
<lavazza2> hallo?
<lavazza2> ahh ok 5 uhr fritz box hat neue eingewählt ^^
<lavazza2> darf ich fragen wie ihr eure daten sichert?
<Rochvellon> bisher nur auf einzelnen platten und austausch nach der garantiezeit
<lavazza2> Rochvellon
<lavazza2> wie genau darf ich das verstehen?
<Rochvellon> alle 2 jahre (oder auch mehr, wenn die garantie länger ist) tausche ich die festplatten aus
<lavazza2> wenn davor eine ausfallen würde wären deine daten weg ?
<nagetier> sieht hier auch ähnlich aus, meine externe Platte, die zur Sicherung verwendet wird, ist größer als die Kapazität aller internen
<Rochvellon> jo, habe aber bisher kaum datenverlust erlitten. und das, was verloren war, war auch nicht wichtig
<Rochvellon> erm, nagetier, dass hast du bei raid 3 + 4, dass die parityplatte entsprechend mehr belastung aushalten muss und dementsprechend mehr ausfällt.
<Rochvellon> nur diese raid-level spielen so gut wie keine rolle mehr
<nagetier> Rochvellon- "[...] RAID-5-System mit 4 Platten (3/4 Daten und 1/4 Parität), soll hier ein Block von 2048 Byte geschrieben werden, sind zwei Schreibvorgänge notwendig [...]" .. was sich dann auf die Performance auswirken soll laut http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#RAID_5:_Leistung_.2B_Parit.C3.A4t.2C_Block-Level_Striping_mit_verteilter_Parit.C3.A4tsinformation .. kann aber auch sein dass dies dann i
<nagetier> mmer auf unterschiedlichen Platten im Verbund ausgeführt wird, aber gut hört sich das für mich auch nicht an..
<kubine> Title: RAID – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Rochvellon> nagetier> jo, das ist eine änderung, da vorher mehr lesezugriffe nötig waren
<nagetier> Rochvellon- würde es denn nur eine Platte belasten, oder diese auf alle Aufgeteilt werden?
<Rochvellon> die geschriebenen datei wird auf 3 platten aufgeteilt (2x nutz + 1x parity)
<nagetier> Rochvellon- wir sprechen doch aber von 4 Platten, 3 nutz und eine parity
<Rochvellon> achnee, bei 4 platten wird die datei auf 3 x nutz + 1x parity aufgeteilt
<Rochvellon> wobei die parity jedesmal auf eine andere platte gespeichert wird
<nagetier> ja, frage ist ,auf welcher diese doppelten Vorgänge ablaufen, auf einer, der parity, oder auf allen 4en, dort wo dann der Block endet..
<nagetier> ja, ok
<Rochvellon> das mit der mehrbelastung einer festplatte ist nur bei raid 3 + 4, da die parity immer auf die gleiche platte geschrieben wird, weswegen sie öfter ausfiel
<nagetier> jo, verstehe.. ansatzweise :)
<lavazza2> so kurzes update habe alte sicherungen auf der nas selbst und von anderen leuten deren computern ich vor ewiger zeit gemacht habe und für die ich auch sicherungen erstellte gelöscht... und konnte wieder ein wenig platz schaffen genau genommen habe ich von 3,7 tb jetzt wieder 1,3 tb zu verfügung... für eine komplette datensicherung würde auch eine 3 tb festplatte reichen. wenn ich sagen wir mal eine ubuntu live
<lavazza2>  cd nutze für meinen haupt computer an dem ich genug sata ports habe, könnte ich dann ein mdadm bzw ein raid 5 erstellen und dieses nachdem ich alle daten der nas übertragen habe, entfernen und an der nas selbst einbinden?
<Rochvellon> ja, das sollte gehen
<Rochvellon> habe das schon mal in einer vm getestet. auf dem einen system das raid erstellt und mit anderem darauf zugegriffen.
<lavazza2> das wäre eine lösung...
<lavazza2> ist es egal in welcher reihenfolge diese ansgeschlossen werden?
<Rochvellon> uh, dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen
<LupusE> g'morgen
<josef_> Hallo, ich habe xubuntu 12.04 installiert. Der Rechner soll als Server laufen. Wo stelle ich ein, dass die grafische Oberflaeche _nicht_ startet?
<stevieh> wieso hast du dann ein xubuntu installiert? ;-)
<dadrc>  echo  "manual" | sudo tee -a /etc/init/lightdm.override
<josef_> stevieh: weil ich es halt installiert habe :-)
<stevieh> josef_: so wie dadrc sagt oder lightdm deinstallieren
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: ++
<stevieh> btw. find ich schon, dass auch server eine grafische oberfläche haben dürfen... und wenn es nur ne leichte ist.
<stevieh> aber das können wir drüben besprechen.
<josef_> dadrc: hat geklappt, danke! Muss ich beim Rueckbau nur lightdm.override loeschen?
<dadrc> ja
<p3ngu1n> Mein Vorschlag: Neu und richtig installieren
<stevieh> nein, das muss man nun wirklich nicht. Das ist der Win Weg.
<stevieh> ich hab mir ein nodm auf den Server gemacht und einen  conkyuser mit nem "fullscreen" conky... find ich sehr hübsch.
<LetoThe2nd> nicht der schlechteste weg, agreed.
<stevieh> wie mach ich denn von remote einen Screenshot auf nem lokalen X?
<stevieh> habs
<LetoThe2nd> ich hätte mal scrot + DISPLAY setzen vermutet
<stevieh> yep, ich dachte nicht, dass ich einfach nur das display setzen muss.
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<stevieh> DISPLAY=":0.0"; export DISPLAY; import -window root gotya.png
<stevieh> http://picpaste.com/gotya-nR4cnQgY.png
<kubine> Title: PicPaste - gotya-nR4cnQgY.png (at picpaste.com)
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<Harald523> Na Leute? Wer erzählt mir denn mal, wieso mein Thunar heut nicht mehr startet?
<dadrc> ~/.xsession-errors
<Harald523> Es poppten zwei Thunar-Fenster auf, als ich mein iPhone anschloss. Ich klickte sie weg, bevor der übliche dritte kam...
<Harald523> ... und jetzt geht nix mehr.
<Harald523> dadrc, das einzige, was da zu thunar steht, ist ein paar mal "thunar-volman: Nicht unterstützter USB Gerätetyp."
<Harald523> Wahrscheinlich müsste ich einfach nur mal neu booten, um diesen kleinen Schluckauf zu beseitigen
<stevieh> hängen da noch alte prozesse rum, die auf das iphone warten?
<dadrc> Geht bestimmt, lässt sich aber auch anders fixen.
<stevieh> kannst du ja mal abschiessen.
<dadrc> Jo, das wär der nächste Schritt
<Harald523> stevieh, wie denn?
<stevieh> ps auxww | grep foobar und foobar wohl durch thunar ersetzen und dann ein beherztes kill 
<Harald523> koelner Peter, bist Du's?
<koelner> Nein Harald523
<stevieh> jetzt hat er sein X gekillt :-)
<dreamon> Wie kann ich mein X beenden von der konsole aus?
<dadrc> …
<dadrc> Die X sind sogar an der gleichen Stelle.
<stevieh> aber nur bei deinem Font ;-)
<dadrc> dreamon, am einfachsten: service lightdm stop
<dadrc> stevieh, monospace.
<dadrc> Oder halt (x|k|g|sonstwas)dm stop
<dreamon> Auch bei 10.10 oder 11.04?
<dadrc> Da müsste es gdm sein
<stevieh> aber das supporten wir hier nicht mehr :-)
<dreamon> Jupp.. gdm wars.
<dreamon> stevieh, achso das ist der Ubuntu >=12.04 Channel ;)
<dadrc> dreamon, na, was er meint: 10.10 und 11.04 kriegen keine Updates mehr
<stevieh> aber du willst das ja sicher alles gerade stoppen, um 12.04 zu installieren ;-)
<dreamon> Genau so wars. Woher weißt du das(kein Joke).. 
<stevieh> :-) naja, ein zwei Traceprogramme auf dem Netz, und dann sieht man ja, dass von der gleichen IP Adresse wie dein IRC Client gerade ein 12.04 gesaugt wurde.
<dreamon> stevieh, Dein Mißtrauen ehrt mich ;)
<stevieh> Trigger für menu werden verarbeitet ... welcher ist denn das? d.h. wie kann ich das triggern?
<apollo13> https://wiki.debian.org/DpkgTriggers
<kubine> Title: DpkgTriggers - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<Harald523> Huhu! Wie krieg ich denn den Catfish dazu, ohne Dateinamen zu suchen, nur alle Videos in einem bestimmten Dateisystem z.B.?
<Harald523> Hab die erweiterten Einstellungen gefunden
<Harald523> da kann man (unter anderem) diese "Dateisorte" vorgeben
<Harald523> aber ohne einen Dateinamen einzugeben, sucht er nicht los und wenn ich * als Wildcart eingebe, findet er nix
<k1l> *.* probiert?
<Harald523> k1l noch nich
<Harald523> Keine Dateien gefunden (nach einiger Zeit der Suche)
<Harald523> Sollte ich dazu sagen, dass das fragliche Dateisystem sich auf einem iPhone befindet?
<Harald523> Suchen kann er da aber. Wenn ich den konkreten Namen eines bekannt dort vorhandenen und im Thunar sichtbaren Videos eingebe, findet Catfish es
<koegs> also "videos" + "*" geht, liegt vielleicht an der art der einbindung des iphone
<Harald523> koegs ja, die ist mehr als kryptisch.
<Harald523> koegs beispielsweise sehe ich im Thunar auf dem iphone richtige Dateinamen, so mit Endung, wie "IMG_0068.JPG"...
<Harald523> koegs aber wenn ich die dann auf den PC kopiere, heißen sie nur noch "1" oder so.
<Harald523> Wobei, ich hab noch nicht auf iOS 7 geupdated, vielleicht sollte ich das mal... <evil grin>
<Harald523> weiß hier zufällig irgend jemand, wo die App "Youtube Capture" auf dem iphone die geschnittenen und nachvertonten Clips ablegt, bevor es sie hoch lädt? 
<koegs> Harald523: hier ist kein "iPhone-Channel"
<apollo13> auch nicht rein zufällig^^
<Harald523> koegs deswegen "zufällig".
<Harald523> ok ok schon gut... ich verkaufs auch jetzt ganz bald...
<k1l> Harald523: da wendest du dich am besten mal an die support vom iphone oder von der speziellen app
<ubu_> hi
<ubu_> hi bekks
<beaver74> hi ubu_ :)
<ubu_> grüß dich beaver74
<swed2> Hallo, ich möchte ein 3,5 und ein 7GB großes Textdokument in einem Editor öffnen. Welchen kann ich dafür nehmen ich da um damit halbwegs perfomant umgehen zu können?
<LetoThe2nd> im zweifelsfall immer vi :)
<jokrebel> 7 GigaByte _reiner_ Text? oO - ist das der Brockhaus?
<swed2> na das sind ja gute Aussichten :D
<sdx23> swed2: Was hast du vor?
<swed2> sdx23: öffnen, nach ein zwei Positionen per Volltextsuche suchen, Einträge ändern, speichern, schließen
<LetoThe2nd> ach bei grossen logs gibts das schon. nur springen oder suchen wird halt zäh, sogar mit vi
<sdx23> swed2: Ich würde dann ja ehr sed verwenden. Wobei ich gerade auch nicht sicher bin, wie der sich bei _der_ Größenordnung dann macht. 
<swed2> Der Rechner der das machen soll ist ein 4x3,4ghz amd mit 8gb ram und ubuntu12.04
<sdx23> Dann passt's ja genau einmal in den Ram ;)
<swed2> gibts da keinen Editor der beim Bearbeiten einer großen Datei, diese "Seitenweise" und nicht gleich komplett einliest?
<sdx23> swed2: wenn deine Ersetzung nicht genauso gross ist wie der Ursprung, muss ehh alles dahinter neu geschrieben werden.
<swed2> okay verstehe
<sdx23> Anyways, sed sollte eigentlich kein Problem damit haben. Ist ja ein/der "stream editor" ;)
<swed2> also vi hat das Teil in unter ner Minute offen gehabt und den ersten Treffer nach 30sek mitten in der Datei gefunden
<swed2> sieht gut aus :)
<dreamon> Würde gerne mit aumix die Lautstärke regeln. doch leider -> aumix:  Fehler beim Öffnen des Mixers: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dreamon> Ich Frage mich vom welchem Mixer spricht er?
<XSpeedy> Hi - Is anybody around?
<ppq> XSpeedy: ja, schieß los (vorzugsweise auf deutsch)
<dreamon> Würde gerne mit aumix die Lautstärke regeln. doch leider -> aumix:  Fehler beim Öffnen des Mixers: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<dreamon> Ich Frage mich vom welchem Mixer spricht er?
<ring0> wieso nicht alsamixer?
<dreamon> ring0, Ich würde gern per Script die Läutstärke einstellen .. alsamixer müßte ich mit der Tastatur bedienen. Ich will aber Lautstärke mit dem script dann anpassen wie ichs gerade brauche
<k1l_> ist aumix installiert?
<sdx23> es gibt auch amixer.
<dreamon>  k1l_  Ja
<sdx23> (und ich empfehle das zu verwenden, weil funktioniert ;)
<dreamon> sdx23, Ok. ist ein Versuch wert! Danke
<dreamon> sdx23, ja das funktioniert. Danke
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-13
<LupusE> g'morgen
<HashMouse> hallo, wie kann ich abschätzen wie lange ein fsck bei einem 5TB LV dauert? keine SSDs
<HashMouse> oder kann ich entsprechendes LV auch einfach unmounten, system läuft auf seperater platte, und so ein fsck auch manuell auf der konsole verfolgen=
<geser> HashMouse: wenn du das FS im laufenden System umounten kannst, dann kannst es auch dann prüfen lassen
<HashMouse> geser: ich habe jetzt das fs unmounted, aber ein "fsck.ext4 /dev/mapper/vgDaten" gibt mir aus "in use"
<HashMouse> und ein mount -l zeigt das fs auch nicht mehr als gemounted an
<geser> hmm
<HashMouse> geser: wie lange wird ein fsck bei 5TB schätzungsweise dauern?
<HashMouse> wenn ich um ein reboot nicht rumkomme jetzt
<geser> keine praktische Erfahrung mit solch großen FS
<HashMouse> geser: kann ich irgendwie rausfinden, warum linux der meinung ist , das device wäre noch in use?
<koegs> lsof?
<koegs> wobei, du hast es schon ungemountet
<HashMouse> koegs: ja, hatte es per "umount -l /srv" unmounted
<HashMouse> und lsof zeigt dementsprechend nichts an, was noch drauf zugreift
<HashMouse> was wäre denn das kleinste runlevel, bei dem SSH noch funktioniert?
<toosick> Moinzen
<p3ngu1n> moin
<toosick> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrung mit Evolution und iCloud gemacht? :) Hatte ein tolles workout gefunden wie man zumindest die Kalenderansicht bekommt, jedoch keine Termin hinzufügen kann :(
<stevieh> eicloud ist wahrscheinlich apple?
<toosick> genau 
<stevieh> wenn ich mir ios geräte kaufen würde, würde ich mir wohl dann auch MacOS Geräte anschaffen. Aber das gehört eigentlich rüber in offtopic.
<toosick> ehh?! ... 
<dadrc> Sollte das nicht über CalDAV gehen?
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: naja die frage mit evolution ist schon ok, mal keine hektik
<toosick> Korrekt, anzeigen wiegesagt funktioniert nur reinschreibt geht nicht "Kalender ist geschützt" und den Kalender an mich selbst freigegeben geht nicht
<dadrc> Dann brauchst du wahrscheinlich eine CalDAV-URL mit Schreibzugriff
<dadrc> Zumindest bei Google gibts da 2: Eine zum Angucken, eine mit Schreibzugriff
<toosick> woot? mal eben nachgooglen ... moment
<dadrc> http://computing.physics.harvard.edu/icloud ←
<kubine> Title: iCloud Calendar sharing to iCal4 or CalDAV client | Physics Computing Services (at computing.physics.harvard.edu)
<dadrc> Das scheint das zu bestätigen
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, wie aktuell das ist
<toosick> hmm klingt interessant das mit dem p04 etc .wusste ich schon aber bei dem workout das ich gefunden hatte musste man noch diese CLID angeben... werde es damit mal eben versuchen
<toosick> brrr tasächlich Freitag der 13.
<zu02> hallo. ich versuche über dreamspark (zugang über hochschule) etwas herunterzuladen. allerdings gibt es den downloadmanager - der benötigt wird - nur für windows. besteht eventuell die möglichkeit über eine virtuelle machine (dort ein windows aufsetzen) etwas herunterzuladen, abzuspeichern und anschließend über die virtuelle maschine zu brennen?
<dadrc> Brennen in der VM würd ich lassen, aber der Downloader lädt ISOs runter, die du dann auf dein Linux kopieren und von da brennen kannst
<zu02> Wie genau kann man aus einer virtuellen Umgebung etwas auf die normale Umgebung kopieren? Muss ich da einfach auf die angelegte Festplatte zugreifen?
<stevieh> zu02: ja. Aber evtl. erstmal unter wine probieren, das ist ressourcenschonender
<dadrc> Oder über die Freigaben, geht in Virtualbox ganz gut.
<zu02> Stimmt, an WINE dachte ich gerade gar nicht. *g*
<dadrc> Hab den Dreamspark-Downloader nie in Wine zum Laufen gekriegt.
<dadrc> Also, probier's, aber mach dir keine Hoffnungen .
<zu02> Ansonsten bleibt immer noch die virtuelle Umgebung. ;)
<zu02> Aber muss dir zustimmen. Der Downloader ist wirklich seltsam.
<toosick> dadrc, hat funktioniert, hab ein anderes workout gefunden und damit gehts :) 
<Harald523> Huhu! Ich hab hier grad versucht, einen sehr alten Java-Client für ein CMS oder so was namens GPS zu installieren
<Harald523> Windows-Installer, Rechtsklick, "Mit Wine Programmstarter öffnen"
<Harald523> Darauf kam die Fehlermeldung "censhare Client cannot be installed on Systems with JRE version lower than 1.5" - Was mach ich denn da?
<stevieh> probieren ein neueres jre in wine zu installieren? k.a. ob das geht
<Harald523> stevieh http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6626
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Sun Java JRE 1.6.x (at appdb.winehq.org)
<Harald523> einen Versuch isses wert
<stevieh> jo
<toosick>  uschiuschi
<Harald523> Wobei äh, da gibt's ja auch JREs direkt für Linux, die bringen hier aber wohl nix, was?
<koegs> wieso sollten sie nicht? wenn du java brauchst, einfach java installieren, entweder openjdk oder oracle java
<Harald523> koegs ich dachte, weil das Programm, das sie braucht, doch dann unter WINE ausgeführt wird
<koegs> aso
<koegs> aber wenn es ein java-programm ist, wieso dann noch wine?
<Harald523> koegs ich hab nur den Windows installer.
<Harald523> Wie gesagt, ich hab einfach versucht, den mit Wine zu installieren
<Harald523> Wie krieg ich das denn sonst ans laufen?
<Harald523> Könnte auch eine Mac-Version bekommen
<koegs> da ich nicht weiß was für ein programm du installieren willst, kann man da auch nix genaues zu sagen
<Harald523> koegs hab ich doch eben geschrieben: Diesen etwas älteren "GPS-Client", laut Installer heißt er Censhare
<Harald523> (hat NIX mit Global Positioning zu tun, es ist
<Harald523> so was wie ein archaisches, obsoletes und super unkomfortables Content Management System)
<koegs> wenn man um den windows-installer nicht rumkommt, musst du wohl java in wine installieren, leider
<stevieh> Harald523: ins Programm reinschauen und verstehen, was da gemacht wird...
<stevieh> evtl wird wirklich nur ein jar gestartet.
<Harald523> stevieh wie soll ich da denn reinschauen? Ich hab hier ne .exe und ein .msi
<stevieh> k.a.
<LetoThe2nd> ja mei dann halt windows VM ;)
<stevieh> wir hams ja
<stevieh> kein X aufn Server ham wollen, aber VMs bis ans Mittelmeer. Jugend von heut.
<Harald523> LetoThe2nd,  jedes Mal, wenn ich versuche, auf die VM das XP aufzuspielen, stürzt das komplette Ubuntu ab.
<Harald523> LetoThe2nd, das ist die einzige Software hier, die DAS fertig bringt.
<Harald523> LetoThe2nd,  also wenn ich das hier nicht in die Reihe kriege, installiere ich wieder ein Windows, auf einer eigenen Partition
<LetoThe2nd> Harald523: dann sollte man sich mal die verwendete virtualisierungslösung anschauen. bei mir ist auf vielen rechnern vbox+xp nämlich mit unter den stabilsten dingen überhaupt.
<Harald523> LetoThe2nd, das ist ja schön für dich. Jedes Mal, wenn ich mir das "anschauen" wollte, sei es hier oder im Vbox Channel, würde ich rüde angepfiffen.
<LetoThe2nd> Harald523: tja, was soll ich jetzt dazu sagen. wohl kaum was anderes als: dann lieber ein "echtes" windows, weil wine mit sicherheit jede menge macken mitbringt.
<stevieh> tschüss harald
<baluchen> was soll denn per wine laufen?
<leszek> hi
<LetoThe2nd> irgendeine oskure windows-software die auf java basiert aber nur als windows-installer daher kommt.
<ufo49> Hallo alle
<Luyin> moin
<ufo49> Weiss jemand mit folgender Mes. was anzufangen: "fetchmail: SMTP-Fehler: 552 5.3.4 Message size exceeds fixed limit"
<jokrebel> ufo49: Die Mail ist vielleicht zu groß?
<ufo49> Für wen?
<jokrebel> ufo49: Na für postfix würd ich meinen. Wenn ich nach dem Fehler google find ich zB. http://forum.ipfire.org/index.php?topic=6622.0
<kubine> Title: Wo stehen die Fetchmail-Limits? (at forum.ipfire.org)
<ufo49> In der main.cf steht mailbox_size_limit 0= das sollte eigentlich heissen, das es keine Begrenzung gibt
<ufo49> Ausserdem kommt als zweite Zeile die ulkige Msg "fetchmail: Post von MAILER-DAEMON@server1.forner.lan umgeleitet zu spieglerr@googlemail.com"
<jokrebel> ufo49: Ich würd erstmal vermuten dass mailbox_size_limit vielleicht nicht das selbe wie (in dem Link erwähnten) message_size_limit ist. Aber wenn Du immer nur die vermeintlich relevanten Sachen hier schreibst, anstelle von ordentlichen kompletten (No)Pastes ist das vermutlich alles nur rumgerate.
<jokrebel> !paste > ufo49
<kubine> ufo49: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ufo49> OK
<akuusagi> hallo, mal eine frage bezüglich LVM. ich hab ja die Möglichkeit pvcreate entweder auf ein physikalisches Laufwerk (/dev/sdb) oder auf eine Partition für LVM anzuwenden (/dev/sdb1 Typ 8E) 
<akuusagi> macht es einen Unterschied wie ich vorgehe?
<ppq> akuusagi: ja, klar. wenn du nur eine partition der VG zuteilst, kannst du andere partitionen des gleichen geräts auch noch für nicht-LVM-zwecke nutzen. aber vermutlich wolltest du wissen, was sinniger ist, wenn du sowieso die ganze platte hinzufügen willst?
<akuusagi> Es wird die ganze Platte, ja. Was ich halt weiss, nehme ich die ganze platte darf keine partitionstabelle existieren (zumindest hab ich das bisher immer so gelesen)
<akuusagi> ppq: aber generell macht es keinen unterschied, ob ich jetzt eine partition von 100% der platte anlege und dort mein PV erstelle, oder ob ich pvcreate gleich auf die platte anwende?
<ppq> richtig, und wenn versehentlich eine erstellt wird (zb. von windows beim "initialisieren"), ist das nicht gerade gut für das lvm. aber es ist eigentlich egal, ja
<ppq> wenn du es per partition machst, bist du auf der sicheren seite
<akuusagi> Okay, danke. Wollte grad auch sagen, aus sicherheit mach ich es dann auf Partionsebene. 
<ppq> im falle von HDDs mit 4K sektoren natürlich aufs alignment achten, aber das machen aktuelle versionen von gparted u.ä. automagisch (1 MiB)
<ppq> oder ssd
<akuusagi> sind noch normale HDDs. 5x SSD 1TB nur als Datengrab wäre mir ein bisschen zu teuer
<ppq> :)
<akuusagi> ppq, ich überlege ja auch ob ein striped lv sinn macht. leider sind doch nicht alle platten gleich gross
<akuusagi> 2TB, 1TB, 1TB, 750GB, 500GB. wäre sicher möglich, aber wohl bastelarbeit
<ppq> den aufwand würde ich mir bei einem datengrab nicht machen
<akuusagi> genau den gedanken hab ich auch, zumal es die performance auch wieder nicht braucht
<akuusagi> nur um filme oder musik zu streamen
<ppq> mal davon abgesehen, dass ich für sowas auch kein lvm aufsetzen würde, brauche kein einzelnes großes volume
<akuusagi> ppq: doch, ist ganz angenehm. die wichtigen sachen haben backup und um die filme ist es nicht schade, sollte eine platte ausfallen
<ppq> joa, jeder wie er mag, nech
<akuusagi> solange man sich Gedanken um ein Backup macht und nicht raid 1 als Backup sieht
<ppq> jo
<akuusagi> ppq: danke für die infos, werd dann mal wieder ab
<black_> hi alle, ich will ein werbeblocker nach anleitung von http://crashsource.de/738-ubuntu-werbung-aussperren-mit-eigenem-dns-server/ bauen, da ich noch ein paar quellen gefunden habe möchte ich die zur liste hinzunehmen -> http://adaway.sufficientlysecure.org/hosts.txt  -> http://hosts-file.net/ad_servers.asp und http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt . Zu meiner frage, wie kann ich die url's auslesen und hinzufügen  ? Jemand da der mir e
<black_> vtl.  helfen kann ?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu: Werbung aussperren mit eigenem DNS-Server | .crashsource (at crashsource.de)
<TheBrayn> cat $configfile | grep -v "address=" > $tmpconffile
<TheBrayn> solche zeilen lassen mich eher an der kompetenz des autors zweifeln
<black_> TheBrayn, wenn ich fragen darf, was ist daran nicht in ordnung ? 
<TheBrayn> das cat ist überflüssig
<TheBrayn> grep nimmt als parameter eine datei
<swed2> Tach zusammen, sagt mal gibt es mit wget die Möglichkeit sagen wir nur das erste Mb von einer Datei zu laden und dann abzubrechen?
<black_> TheBrayn, ja schon, aber ich will das ganze ja über die ulr beziehen ich zeige dir mein config einen moment bitte 
<sdx23> swed2: curl hat maxfilesize, aber Kontext.
<black_> TheBrayn,  http://pastebin.com/dJew6CQJ  so meinte ich es siehe urls
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/sh ### short script that downloads a list of ad servers for use with - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<black_> TheBrayn, klopf klopf ... noch da ?
<black_> ich muss arbeiten, wünsche euch noch einen schönen abend
<skudi> servus
<robert1_> hallo, ich habe das problem, daß ich nur unter einem benutzer sound habe, der andere hört bei einem benutzerkontenwechsel nix, wie kann man das beheben?
<ppq> robert1_: "cat /etc/group" und vergleich die gruppenzugehörigkeiten der beiden nutzer. eventuell also ein rechteproblem, das durch gruppenzugehörigkeit gelöst werden kann
<robert1_> ppq, danke erstmal, du meinst, die ausgaben des befehls bei beiden benutzern vergleichen?
<ppq> robert1_: in der datei stehen alle gruppen des systems mitsamt der mitglieder
<robert1_> ppq, was du geschrieben hast (20:19) habe ich verstanden, allerdings schaue ich wie die sau ins uhrwerk, also ich weiß nicht, worauf ich achten soll, ich sehe zum beispiel, das nur ein benutzer bei "audio:x:29:pulse,benutzer2" steht. was mich wundert, sobald ich benutzer2 abmelde geht der ton wieder bei benutzer1, und gegenwärtig sehe ich bei benutzer1 kein tonausgabegerät bei "Audio" in den einstellungen.
<ppq> robert1_: oh, okay, also es geht immer nur bei einem nutzer auf einmal, aber prinzipiell bei beiden?
<robert1_> ppq, genau
<ppq> dann bin ich ratlos, sorry
<robert1_> ppq, ich hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt
<robert1_> ppq, ich hatte so ins blaue geraten, alsa neu zu starten
<robert1_> ppq, cat /proc/asound/cards erkennt meine intel
<ppq> robert1_: als würg-around könntest du user immer richtig abmelden. aber schön ist das natürlich nicht
<robert1_> ppq, das will ich nicht, da unter beiden usern programme laufen
<ppq> robert1_: das mit dem "audio:x:29:pulse,benutzer2" macht mich aber doch etwas stutzig. versuch bitte mal, benutzer2 aus der gruppe audio zu entfernen und stattdessen in die gruppe pulse mit aufzunehmen
<ppq> und eventuell pulse-access, aber bei der bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ubuntu sie hat, kann gerade nicht nachsehen
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<robert1_> ppq, benutzer2 aus der gruppe audio zu entfernen bedeutet: "sudo deluser benutzer2  AUDIO" ?
<robert1_> ppq, benutzername in grossbuchstaben meinte ich
<ppq> robert1_: das ist etwas missverständlich im wiki, die benutzer- und gruppennamen müssen schon so geschrieben sein, wie sie im system sind
<ppq> sprich: klein
<robert1_> ppq, verstehe, also "sudo deluser benutzer2  audio"
<ppq> jo
<robert1_> ppq, allerdings ergab die ausgabe "cat /etc/group" vor dem Entfernen aus "audio", das: pulse:x:116:
<robert1_> pulse-access:x:117:
<robert1_>  trotzdem in die gruppe pulse mit aufnehmen?
<ppq> ah, also ist benutzer1 da auch nicht drin. versuch es doch jetzt mal
<robert1_> ppq, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, soll ich jetzt benutzer1, mit dem ich gerade angemeldet bin, in die gruppe "pulse" aufnehmen mit folgendem befehl: "sudo usermod -aG pulse benutzer1"
<ppq> robert1_: versuch es erstmal ohne. also benutzer wechseln, benutzer2 anmelden und versuchen, sound abzuspielen
<ppq> vielleicht reicht es schon, dass benutzer2 nicht in audio ist
<robert1_> ppq, benutzer2 ist die ganze zeit angemeldet, benutzer1 habe ich danach über "Benutzerkonto wechseln" angemeldet, und der hat keinen ton, ich habe noch keinen benutzer weder einer gruppe hinzugefügt oder gelöscht, das ist nachwievor meine ausgangsposition
<ppq> robert1_: achso. dann musst du beide nutzer ab- und wieder anmelden
<ppq> .. oder gleich neu starten, dürfte schneller gehen
<robert1_> ppq, was soll das bewirken, obwohl ich nichts geändert habe?
<ppq> robert1_: du hast doch benutzer2 aus der gruppe audio entfernt. die änderung greift mit neuanmeldung. falls das der grund dafür ist, dass benutzer1 keinen sound abspielen kann, sollte der sich vor einem test auch neu einloggen
<robert1_> ppq, das habe ich noch nicht getan, wie ich (20:58) schrieb, sorry :-)
<ppq> oh, achso
<ppq> dann mach das doch mal ;) bin mal afk
<robert1_> ppq, ok
<dreamon> Wenn man den PC hochfährt wird doch rc.local ausgeführt. Gibt es auch sowas wenn man den PC unterfährt? Wenn ja welche Datei?
<sdx23> dreamon: Was willst du tun?
<dreamon> sdx23, Wenn der PC mit Auschalten oder halt abgeschaltet wird noch ein paar Daten Retten.. kopieren
<dreamon> Will im Prinzip nur wissen, welches Script ausgeführt wird wenn man die Kiste runterfährt. Dann würde ich noch ein paar "cp" einfügen
<sdx23> Ich denke du suchst an der falschen Stelle. Wo kommen die Daten her und wo sollen sie hin?
<dreamon> Die Daten sind im /run und ich will sie beim runterfahren auf einen Externen Datenträger kopieren. Beim Booten hole ich sie mir dann wieder ins /run (ram)
<sdx23> in /run sollten afair keine Nutzdaten liegen.
<robert1_> ppq, ubuntu ist die geilste, die sche...e geht...
<robert1_> ppq, dankeschöön
<Haruspex> oi
<dreamon> Ich wollte nur wissen, wie noch vor dem Runterfahren noch was aufrufen kann.. mehr wollte ich nicht wissen. 
<sdx23> !Dienste > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu Dienste finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<sdx23> Schreib ein Init- oder Upstart Skript, das ist die saubere Variante.
<robert1_> ppq, tonausgabe über internes audio wird angezeigt, alles schicki
<sdx23> Aber alleine das was du da bisher tust klingt schon alles andere als sauber.
<dreamon> Ah ok. Verstehe
<dreamon> Danke
<ppq> robert1_: hehe, freut mich
<ppq> robert1_: wieder was gelernt - mitgliedschaft in audio blockt soundkarten, trotz pulseaudio
<robert1_> ppq, ja wollt mich nochmal bedanken, genau
<ppq> joa keine ursache, war ja nur "educated guessing" meinerseits ;p
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-14
<ryck> Servus. Wenn ich boote und in Grub2 einen Eintrag auswähle, dann kommt danach nur ein lilaner Bildschirm, Ubuntu wird nicht gestartet. Seltsam ist auch, dass keine automatische Auswahl erfolgt (kein Timer im unteren Bildschirmbereich). Wenn ich aber erstmal "c" drücke bevor ich eine Auswahl treffe (um in die Grub-Zeile zu gelangen), dann "exit" mache (um wieder zur Grub-Auswahl zu gelangen) und dann einen Eintrag auswähle - dann geht's. Id
<ryck> een? Oder Vorschläge, wie ich herausfinden könnte, was vor sich geht?
<NikP> Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem mit meinem System: Ich habe mir KDE über das Paket kde-standard installiert. Ich benutze das Faience-Iconthema, sieht auch alles super aus, aber im Anwendungsstarter sind nur die Oberkategorien der Anwendungen in Faience, die Anwendungssymbole selbst aber im Standard-Ubuntu-Thema. (Schrecklich!)
<sdx23> NikP: hast du dich aus und neu eingeloggt? Und sonst: Mal nach dem Namen des "Awendungsstarts" suchen und dazu "icons other theme" ggf. (hab kein KDE, daher kA was genau du meinst, sonst hätte ich kurz gegoogelt.
<NikP> OK, dann halt was anderes: In Chromium und ein paar anderen Anwendungen sieht das GTK-Thema uralt aus, wenn ich mir aber Screenshots von anderen anschaue sehe ich, dass das alles im Oxygen-Thema ist.
<NikP> Ich nehme das mal wieder zurück, irgendwie gab es gerade eine enorme Zeitverschiebung in derr Verbindung...
<NikP> sdx23: Da muss ich mich dann auch mal im Internet umsehen. Sonst schreibe ich einfach mal was ins KDE-Forum, vielleicht haben die eine Lösung dazu.
<NikP> Und dann hätte ich halt noch die Frage zum GTK-Thema: Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich auch in Chromium und anderen Anwendungen Oxygen benutzen kann?
<sdx23> Ich würde annehmen, dass das gtk2 vs. gtk3 auslöst, aber auch nur so ins Blaue hinein geraten.
<NikP> Normalerweise benutze ich immer GNOME 3, und da kann ich mit Chromium auch GTK3-Themen verwenden.
<swed2> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich herausfinden kann, welche Version von wine installiert ist?
<TheInfinity> swed2: was hat dich an dem googlen nach wine version herausfinden gehindert? :)
<sdx23> swed2: apt-cache policy paketname
<swed2> danke schon mal, laut apt-cache ist die aktuellste Version die 1.4. Laut winehq benötige ich für ein Windowsprogramm die Version 1.7.1
<swed2> Wie bekomme ich die? apt-get upgrade liefert keine Aktualisierung
<bekks> Dann musst du dir ein PPA suchen.
<swed2> ah okay
<swed2> Ich habe vorhin die Wine Version 1.7 über apt-get installiert. Wenn ich jetzt das entsprechende Windows Programm öffnen möchte, sagt das Terminal "wine version mismatch ..." detaillierter Fehler hier: http://pastebin.com/cMkxHz1P
<kubine> Title: wine client error:0: version mismatch 431/453. Your wineserver binary was not u - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<swed2> Muss ich da noch irgendwas ändern? Vorher war die Version 1.4 installiert
<user82> vielleicht is an der wineserver geschichte was dran. einmal neu gestartet zwischendrin?
<swed2> wie mache ich das? bei google hab ich "wineboot" gefunden, aber das bringt die selbe meldung
<user82> ich dachte jetzt mehr an den pc neustarten
<user82> bzw. abmelden anmelden 
<user82> oder suchen ob ein task "wineserver" noch aktiv ist und ihn killen...falls du grad nich abmelden willst
<frog__> ich habe alles aufs bild geschrieben: http://snag.gy/zxbii.jpg
<sdx23> frog__: Crossposten ist unhöflich. Wie wär's damit, mal die Details aufzuklappen?
<frog__> sdx23: was für details meinst du?
<sdx23> "show more details"
<passt> kann mir jemand ein programm nennen, mit dem ich abfotografierte Dokumente als Seite anpassen kann?
<leszek> hi
<sdx23> passt: schau mal im Wiki auf der Scanner-Themenseite, irgendwas gab's da.
<passt> danke
<sdx23> passt: hm, scan tailor war's
<passt> danke ich werds gleich ausprobieren
<sdx23> passt: falls du was besseres findest, sag mir bitte Bescheid :)
<approach_> Kennt jemand ein Tool womit ich eine Webseite komplett abspeichern kann (als Html)?
<leszek> approach_: wget kann das, aber nur als html geht nicht, da natürlich bilder und unterseiten auch heruntergeladen werden müssen
<leszek> approach_: hier ist ne anleitung für wget mit beispielen: file:///home/leszek/Videos/Techview-Podcast/tmp/VID_00000008.mp4
<leszek> ah xD
<apollo13> you fail
<_moep_> leszek: fail
<approach_> leszek: stimmt, aber ich will auch die unterseiten... haben
<leszek> http://www.gtkdb.de/index_7_451.html
<kubine> Title: Der Linux-Befehl wget - Good to Know Database (at www.gtkdb.de)
<leszek> irgendwie klappt bei mir strg+c nicht xD
<apollo13> approach_: wget hat nen mirror mode, aber aufpassen was man damit tut…
<_moep_> curl kann mehr
<apollo13> das wäre mir neu :)
<approach_> leszek: unglaublich wie einfach das funzt :-D
<ring0> s/funzt/funktioniert
<kempo> hallo zusammen. ich habe mich mit iptables ausgesperrt. ich habe ufw laufen und habe den command (ufw enable http & ufw enable ssh) ausgeführt. jetzt habe ich micht ausgesperrt. ich bin nun im freebsd rescue mode. wie kann ich das problem behen?
<jokrebel> kempo: freebsd? Du weist, dass Du hier bei Ubuntu bist?
<sf3978> benutzt du iptables mit freebsd? die *bsd haben i. d. r. andere packetfilter (pf, ipfw, ...). oder was meinst du mit "freebsd rescue mode"?
<passt> ich habe auf einem alten HP  notebook mit  centrino duo Xubuntu 13.10  installiert. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass Notebook sich häufig alleine herunterfährt.
<passt> im syslog steht "thermal thermal_zone0: critical temperature reched(85 C), shutting down"
<passt> sensors zeigt mir aber sofort nach neustart gerade mal 31°C an
<jokrebel> passt: Nach was klingt das für Dich?
<passt> thermal reagiert falsch
<passt> das notebook ist auch nur handwarm
<jokrebel> passt: Mit schlechter Leitpaste oder zugesetztem Kühlkörper wir da das IC schon mal schnell zu warm und ist dann auch gleich wieder "total cool"
<passt> als ich das notebook bekommen hatte, war der lüfter mit flusen zugesettzt
<jokrebel> passt: Und das hilft hier warum weiter?
<passt> ok, dann wird da wohl irgendwas wakelig sein
<jokrebel> passt: Vermutungen bringen bei der Fehlersuche meist wenig.
<HashDonut> Hallo, mal zu LVM. Ich möchte gerne meine Platten neu partitionieren, auf denen exisitert ein LVM. kann ich das dennoch einfach machen? oder muss ich per LVM erst LV, VG ordentlich auflösen?
<HashDonut> die platten sollen wiedr PVs für ein LV werden, hatte es nur damals unsauber gemacht
<Rochvellon> hm, verdammt, irgendwie scheint firefox probleme mit dem drucken zu haben. er weigert sich standhaft, den druckauftrag zur warteschlange zu schicken. der drucker selbst hingegen ist selbst erreichbar, wie testseiten von cups und hplip bestätigen. fx ist bereits neugestartet any ideas?
<robert1> Rochvellon, hi, na klar, hast du den richtigen drucker in den eintellungen bei firefox ausgewählt (und nix mit pdf) ?
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Firefox mal aus dem Terminal starten und schaun ob es da Meldungen gibt, vielleicht?
<Rochvellon> robert1> ja, der richtige drucker ist ausgewählt
<Rochvellon> jokrebel> nur ein critical + 4 warnungen: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58265714/fx.txt
<Rochvellon> hm, mal schauen, ob ich aus LO heraus drucken kann
<Rochvellon> jo, da wird gedruckt
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Mal die Einstellungen im Druckermenü angeschaut welches ja aufgeht bevor Du dann druckst?
<Rochvellon> jo, steht alles so, wie auch vorkonfiguriert
<jokrebel> mal nen anderen Drucker versuchen oder auch "drucken in Datei" ob das geht.
<Deadlock> hallo ich bräuchte mal Hilfe
<Deadlock> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung#Systempfade-der-Schluesseldateien
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Deadlock> wenn in dem Verzeichnis die genannte Dateien mit ls -a nicht angezeigt werden, sind dann weg?
<Rochvellon> jokrebel> in datei drucken geht einwandfrei
<robert1> Rochvellon, Einige Druckerprobleme können durch Zurücksetzen der Firefox-Druckereinstellungen gelöst werden
<robert1> Rochvellon, das schonmal probiert? http://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/firefox-druckt-nicht-richtig#w_setzen-sie-die-druckereinstellungen-in-firefox-zurakck
<kubine> Title: Firefox druckt nicht richtig | Hilfe zu Firefox (at support.mozilla.org)
<Rochvellon> danke, robert1, ich teste das mal aus
<Rochvellon> robert1> hat leider nichts geholfen :/
<robert1> Rochvellon, schon mal versucht mit einem anderen firefox-benutzerprofil zu drucken?
<Rochvellon> robert1> kommt noch :)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Und dann vielleicht auch noch unter einem anderen Ubuntu-User.
<Darkfire2012> Guten Abend. Wird Opera für ubuntu 12.04 lts noch unterstützt?
<jokrebel> Darkfire2012: Was sagt denn das Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Opera darüber?
<kubine> Title: Opera › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Darkfire2012> Danke jokrebel. 
<Darkfire2012> Ich schau mal durch. 
<jokrebel> Darkfire2012: Der Untelink http://www.knetfeder.de/linux/index.php?id=157 sieht auch interessant aus
<kubine> Title: Pinguinzubehör: Opera nicht mehr für Linux? (at www.knetfeder.de)
<wldef> hallo
<Darkfire2012> Hallo wldef
<wldef> ich suche ein programm für netzwerk traffic monitoring, das mir Berichte aufn Webserver ablegt, kann mir jemand was gutes nennen?
<Darkfire2012> kann man opera denn nicht auf ubuntu12.04 lts installieren???
<jokrebel> wldef: schau Dir mal ntop an, das kann man zumindest auch per Browser auslesen.
<jokrebel> wldef: Und so allgemein ist wohl http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-Monitoring für Dich interessant.
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk-Monitoring › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wldef> jokrebel, bei dem wiki habe ich leider keines gefunden das mir Berichte ablegt außer vnstat und ntop z.B. hat ein eigenes Webinterface, was ich nicht möchte.
<robert1> Darkfire2012, hi, von opera gibt es deb-pakete, die kann man installieren
<Darkfire2012> robert1, danke. ich brauche aber ein x86 deb paket.
<Darkfire2012> doch jedesmal kommt amd64 deb paket.
<robert1> Darkfire2012, http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux-i386&ver=12.16&local=y
<kubine> Title: Opera Web Browser | Faster & safer | Download the new Internet browsers free (at www.opera.com)
<jokrebel> Darkfire2012: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Opera/Installation#Installation - trag doch das in die Paketquellen
<kubine> Title: Installation › Opera › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lavazza> hallo zusammen, habe derzeit eine nas mit 12.04 server mit 2x 160gb festplatten software raid1 für das os und 3x 2tb festplatten raid 5 als daten partition mit 3,7 tb... würde jetzt gerne die 3x 2tb festplatten gegen 2x 4 tb und 2x 2tb tauschen und diese jeweils im software raid 1 betreiben... wie kann ich aus den beiden raid 1 eine große partition erstellen... sozusagen ein jbod aus zwei raid 1? also statt 4 tb und 2 tb eine große
<jokrebel> Darkfire2012: Und wenn man ein bisschen genauer schaut findet man auch http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux-i386&ver=12.16&local=y
<kubine> Title: Opera Web Browser | Faster & safer | Download the new Internet browsers free (at www.opera.com)
<Darkfire2012> Danke jokrebel, dass hatte ich tatsächlich übersehen.
<jokrebel> Darkfire2012: Gern geschehn.
<Darkfire2012> Jo jetzt hat es funktioniert.
<jokrebel> Darkfire2012: No prima.
<jokrebel> o=a
<josef_> neue sata-Platte, 1 TB, partitioniert, Dateisystem ext4, nach einigen Betriebsstunden treten Fehlermeldungen auf, e2fsck sagt defektes Dateisystem. Habe ich eine defekte Platte erwischt?
<robert1> josef_, hat ich auch mal, war das sata-kabel, getauscht, und seitdem ruhe
<josef_> robert1, könnte sein, ich betreibe die platte über esata an einem Quickport Adapter
<robert1> josef_, bevor du sie zurückschickst bzw. tauschst, würd ich auf jedenfall den versuch mit dem kabel machen falls möglich
<ring0> josef_, du könntest auch die fehlermeldungen mal irgendwo pasten
<josef_> robert1, ich werde es auf jeden fall versuchen. Mittlerweile habe ich schon 3mal neu partitioniert und formatiert und jedesmal treten nach einigen stunden die fehler auf.
<bekks> Was sind denn die Fehlermeldungen in dmesg?
<sdx23> smartctl und Werte angesehen, wie schon in #debian-de empfohlen hast du?
<josef_> ich versuche gerade die platte wieder zu mounten, was aber schon nicht mehr geht. Befehl mount /deb/sda1 fp2 hängt.
<bekks> dmesg ...
<josef_> befehlsabbruch mit ctrl-c ist auch nicht mehr möglich
<bekks> dmesg in einem zweitem terminal ...
<josef_> rechner hängt komplett, 2. Terminal lässt sich nicht aufrufen, ssh von außen geht auch nicht.
<bekks> Hast du da ein Ubuntu?
<josef_> bekks, debian 7.2, dürfte aber bei dem problem keinen unterschied machen.
<bekks> Das magst du so sehen, aber ich halte mich bei Debian einfach mal raus, weil das offiziell nicht supported wird hier. ;)
<josef_> ok, nach neustart lässt sich platte wieder mounten
<josef_> e2fsck -n /dev/sdc1 liefert unmengen von fehlermeldungen, fehlerhaftes Dateisystem
<sdx23> Das ist hier alles vergebens. Schau dir smart an und schick dann die Platte zum Hersteller zurück.
<josef_> sdx23, ich habe dir die smart-ausgabe mal geschickt, glaube ich wenigstens 
#ubuntu-de 2013-12-15
<Darkfire2012> tach opera läuft doch noch auf ubunt 12.04
<frank_> moin
<ring0> moin
<Lanaii> Hallo
<Lanaii> Ich hab da eine Frage. und zwar bin ich zurzeit noch Windows 8 User, und würde gerne auf Linux wechseln. Doch Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welches. Ubuntu 13.10 oder Linux Mint 16
<koegs> Lanaii: da wir hier im Ubuntu-Channel sind, empfehlen wir mal Ubuntu :)
<bekks> Welche Antwort erwartest Du in einem Ubuntu-Kanal? ;)
<jokrebel> Lanaii: Wie wird die Antwort in einem Ubuntu-Kanal wohl lauten? ;-)
<bekks> Lanaii: Sieh Dir beides an, und entscheide Dich selbst :)
<Lanaii> hehe das ist mir klar, natürlich Ubuntu
<Lanaii> Eine Frage hab ich noch. Und zwar Ich weiß das man mit PlayOnLinux Windows Spiele installieren kann. Gilt das auch für neuere Spiele oder eher nicht. zB. CoD Ghost
<bekks> Dazu musst du bei playonlinux bzw.wine nachsehen, ob die Spiele, die du spielen mächstest, auch unterstützt werden.
<Lanaii> ok
<Lanaii> dann werd ich mir die beiden nochmal in der VM Box ansehen. Danke euch
<bekks> In einer vm wirst du da nichts sehen.
<Lanaii> wieos
<bekks> Eine VM ist nicht zum Spielen geeignet.
<Lanaii> *wieso
<Lanaii> ja das is klar
<Lanaii> aber das Grundgerüst sowie die Funktionalität möchte Ich mir genauer ansehen
<bekks> Du meinst "von Ubuntu bzw. Mint"?
<Lanaii> richtig
<Lanaii> Ich weiß das mint auf ubuntu aufbaut, aber die optik spielt auch eine große rolle
<bekks> Für mich nicht.
<Lanaii> für mich wird die größte umstellung unity werden
<bekks> ICh nutze das Desktop Environment dass mir gefällt, egal auf welchem Linux.
<bekks> Du musst kein Unity verwenden.
<bekks> Du kanst ebenso KDE, XFCE, LXDE, etc. unter Ubuntu verwenden.
<Lanaii> am schönsten fand ich gnome 2
<bekks> Das gibts nicht mehr.
<Lanaii> ausser den fallback
<bekks> Auch der ist kein Gnome 2.
<Lanaii> aber es gibt ja auch eine ubuntu gnome version
<Lanaii> Ich merk schon Ich sollte mich da noch etwas mehr reinlesen
<Lanaii> xD
<bekks> Gnubuntu setzt die Gnome Shell ein, kein Gnome 2.
<chobi> hi! ich habe ein problem mit dem software-center...wenn ich auf aktualisierungen gehe kommt die meldung es ist ihnen nicht gestattet diese aktion auszuführen. das habe ich schon alles gemacht http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/update-manager-keine-berechtigung
<kubine> Title: Update-Manager - Keine Berechtigung › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<chobi> ich komme nicht weiter. der fehler kommt seit dem update auf 13.10. ausserdem kann ich kein usb stick oder festplatte mounten ebenfalls keine rechte und das herunterfahren über die schaltfläche funktioniert nicht
<chobi> ich komme nicht weiter... hilfeeeeeeeeeee ;-)
<jokrebel> chobi: So pauschal klingt das erstmal nach verhuntzten Rechten.
<chobi> ja irgendwie schon aber ich bin der admin gruppe und auch in der sudo gruppe
<chobi> das komische ist wenn ich übers terminal per sudo mache läuft alles durch
<koegs> was hast du denn zuletzt gemacht bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<jokrebel> chobi: Wo in Deinem link steht, dass Du in der sudo-Gruppe bist?
<chobi> der nette herr hat das in einer antwort geschrieben 
<bekks> jokrebel: Im dritten Post.
<chobi> zuletzt habe ich ein update gemacht 
<chobi> auf 13.10
<chobi> vorher lief alles perfekt
<jokrebel> bekks: Bin ich blind? Ich seh da _kein_ sudo
<bekks> chobi: Von wo genau hast du denn updated?
<bekks> jokrebel: adm ist in der Gruppe sudo.
<chobi> hatte die lts version 
<chobi> um habe dann in 3? steps auf 13.10 geupdatet
<chobi> per ubuntu software-center
<bekks> Also von 12.04 auf 12.10 auf 13.04 auf 13.10?
<chobi> genau
<bekks> Ich würde da jetzt das letzte Backup nehmen und es wieder zurückspielen.
<chobi> chobi adm dialout cdrom sudo www-data plugdev fuse lpadmin admin sambashare sagt groups
<bekks> Und dann bis April warten um auf 14.04 in einem Schritt zu aktualisieren.
<jokrebel> bekks: Sicher? Bei mir hier nicht! Und in meinem "groups" steht adm, admin UND sudo
<bekks> jokrebel: Schau mal in deine /etc/sudoers.
<bekks> chobi: deine aktuelle groups Ausgabe ist eine andere alsin deinem Post im Forum.
<chobi> ja mir wurde auch gesagt ich soll sudo hinzufügen
<chobi> erst hatte ich die gruppe nicht drin
<jokrebel> chobi: Du bist mit Nautilus auch im root-Modus unterwegs gewesen? oO
<chobi> die 2. datei die da verlangt wurde ging ohne root rechte nicht auf
<chobi> 10-vendor.d
<jokrebel> die wo verlangt wurde?
<chobi> in dem thread bei ubuntuusers, derjenige der mir da helfen wollte hat nach der ausgabe der datei gefragt
<bekks> "ging nicht auf" - was bedeutet das?
<bekks> chobi: Du hast da mit Nautilus mit Rootrechten rumgepfuscht?
<chobi> kommt drauf an was rumgepfuscht heisst, ich habe gksudo nautilus und dann mit gedit die datei geöffnet, kopiert und geschlossen
<apollo13> das heißt rumpfuschen
<bekks> Ja, genau das nenne ich rumpfuschen.
<chobi> dann habe ich rumgepfuscht
<bekks> chobi: Ich mache es einfach: stell dein Backup wieder her oder installier neu.
<Lanaii> Eine frage: Ich hab eine AMD radeon HD 7700 Grafikkarte. wird Ubuntu diese erkennen? Denn im Live System erkennt er diese nicht
<chobi> alles klar, danke für die mühe
<chobi> bye
<bekks> Lanaii: Wenn sie nicht erkannt werden würde bliebe dein Bildschirm schwarz.
<Lanaii> ok.
<rhagu> hi ich habe mehrere einträge in /etc/fstab und würde diese gerne beim nächsten boot per fsck prüfen lassen, wie mache ich das? überall eine 1 statt einer 0 einfügen?
<jokrebel> rhagu: Hä? Wie meinen? Wer soll "Einträge in /etc/fstab" wie (automatisch?) prüfen?
<rhagu> naja wenn in /etc/fstab am schluss eine 0 steht, dann läuft fsck beim boot nicht wenn eine 1 da steht dann schon
<jokrebel> rhagu: Wenn Du Deine lompletten Partitionen per "fsck" überprüfen willst hat das mit den Einträgen in der fstab erstmal nicht allzuviel zu tun meiner Meinung nach.
<rhagu> aber es scheint wohl so zu sein, dass die root partition ne 1 bekommt und alle anderen ne 2
<jokrebel> *kompletten
<rhagu> jokrebel außer ich will die root partition prüfen und das kann ich ja nicht so lange sie gemountet ist, also bräucht ich nen live system oder muss es beim booten machen
<jokrebel> rhagu: Und warum (wenn Du eine Überprüfung für nötig erachtest) machst Du das dann nicht per LiveCD?
<rhagu> es is ne vm über 500 km weg und die verbindung ist so lahm, dass sogar ssh stockt, da noch ne live cd per vncsteuern ist mehr als umständlich
<jokrebel> rhagu: Fsck geht auch per ssh im terminal.
<krytarik> rhagu: Sieh hier - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck#Manuelle-Pruefung
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<rhagu> jo, so hab ich es dann auch für die anderen partitionen gemacht
<passt> kann man in Thunderbird die Adress-Autovervollständigung so einstellen, dass zwar Vorschläge angezeigt werden, aber nicht während des Tippens der erste Vorschlag bereits übernommen wird?
<swed2> Hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu mit dem Gnome Desktop. Wie kann ich dort bei installierten Programmen, welche als Favouriten in der linken Leiste abgelegt sind, Attribute beim Programmstart mitgeben?
<Gamoder_> Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit zur "live" Audio-Kompression (also dass "leise" Sachen lauter werden bzw. "laute" leiser - geht darum dass in Mumble starke lautstärkeunterschiede sind)
<ppq> Gamoder_: https://www.bfccomputing.com/dynamic-range-compression-for-pulseaudio/
<ppq> habs nicht gelesen, aber der titel klingt vielversprechend
<Gamoder_> danke
<kubine> Title: Dynamic Range Compression for PulseAudio | BFC Computing (at www.bfccomputing.com)
<Gamoder_> ppq: Hmm, gibt es das auch für Ubuntu?
<jokrebel> Gamoder_: Nö - nur von RatioPharm *duck*
<ppq> Gamoder_: in den kommentaren schreibt jemand was dazu
<ppq> http://askubuntu.com/questions/95716/automatically-adjust-the-volume-based-on-content 
<kubine> Title: sound - Automatically adjust the volume based on content? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> da ist noch was
<Gamoder_> Hmm, pulseaudio war gar nicht installiert
<sdx23> Hu? Was sagt apt-cache policy pulseaudio denn?
<ppq> Gamoder_: achso, wenn du kein pulseaudio nutzt sondern direkt alsa, kannst du die ladspa sachen auch direkt machen..
<Gamoder_> jetzt hab ich eh pulse-audio installiert
<jokrebel> sollte Pulseaudio nicht bei ner "normal" Installation von Haus aus dabei sein? Was für merkwürdige Ubuntu-Version nutzt Du da Gamoder_?
<Gamoder_> xubuntu
<Gamoder_> aber jetzt funktioniert alles,danke
<ubu_> hiho
<ubu_> mal wieder ein kleines problem
<ubu_> wenn ich ne iso mounte wird das bei wine nicht angezeigt
<ubu_> was kann ich tun?
<ubu_> bei nautilius zeigt er das laufwerk...
<ubu_> hm
<ppq> ubu_: /run/user/BENUTZERNAME/gvfs
<ppq> guck dich da mal um
<jokrebel> ubu_: Schon mal Google befragt? Nautilus hat da ne andere "politik"
<ppq> was in nautilus angezeigt wird, ist ein virtuelles dateisystem, gvfs genannt
<ubu_> hab mit furius iso mount gemountet
<ubu_> geht das nicht?
<ppq> also nicht mit nautilus. dann ist das natürlich was anderes
<ubu_> hm
<ppq> am einfachsten ist es übrigens, das iso manuell zu mounten übers terminal
<jokrebel> ubu_: http://bit.ly/1bI1dhw
<kubine> Title: Let me google that for you (at bit.ly)
<jokrebel> kubine: Pscht
<ubu_> lol
<ubu_> jut geht danke
<ubu_> ist normal das man einen ordner erstellen muss unter /media?
<jokrebel> ubu_: Nein?
<ubu_> hm
<ubu_> das mounten geht auch ohne ordner?
<ubu_> jokrebel: 
<ubu_> ubu@ubu-Aspire-5737Z:~/Arbeitsfläche/Downloads/RS3German$ sudo mount -o loop /home/ubu/Arbeitsfläche/Downloads/RS3German/RS3German.iso /media/1
<ubu_> mount: Einhängepunkt /media/1 existiert nicht
<jokrebel> ubu_: Aber ne .exe auf ner CD auszuführen per Wine kann nicht klappen wegen fehlenden Rechte (die auf einer CD nicht geändert werden können)
<ubu_> ka auf jedenfall gehts
<ubu_> sogar ohne wine
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-08
<Adversarius> Hallo zusammen
<Adversarius> Jemand da, der mir vielleicht beim Thema Grub weiterhelfen könnte?
<LetoThe2nd> Adversarius: stell einfach deine frage so präzise wie möglich. wenn jemand was dazu weiss, wir er/sie antworten.
<Adversarius> In meiner VM startet das System nicht mehr. Ich lande direkt in ner grub-Konsole. Habe versucht mittels Live-System und chroot einfach grub neu zu installieren, aber da bekomme ich dann auch wieder nur eine Fehlermeldung, dass der Pfad beim booten nicht lesbar wäre, und er somit grub nicht installieren kann
<bekks> Adversarius: Was ist denn die genaue Fehlermeldung? Und welches Ubuntu ist das genau?
<humbold9> yesterday my wlan worked, today not. ifconfig shows now wlan. what can i do to analyte the problem under 14.04?
<Adversarius> bekks: Lubuntu 13.10
<bekks> humbold9: First of all, this is a german support channel ;)
<humbold9> bekks: :-) 
<bekks> Adversarius: Dann aktualisiere bitte zuerst auf 14.04, weil 13.10 nicht mehr unterstützt wird.
<bekks> Adversarius: Das kannst du z.B. mit einer Live-CD und einem chroot tun.
<dadrc> humbold9, was sagtn `iwlist scan`?
<humbold9> dadrc: eth0 an lo doesn't support scanning
<bekks> Und was sagt ifconfig -a ?
<Adversarius> bekks:wollte ich möglichst vermeiden, da die verwendete virtualBox die Version 14.04 scheinbar nicht so ganz unterstützt, und VirtualBox kann ich dank mangelnder admin-rechte nicht updaten :D
<bekks> 14.04 wird sehr wohl voll und ganz von Virtualbox unterstützt.
<Adversarius> ja, aber nicht von der version die ich hier habe
<bekks> Und mit 13.10 gibt es keinen Support mehr, du musst also aktuaisieren.
<humbold9> bekks: eth0 ... lo   will das jetzt nicht alles abtippen. jedefalls wird kei wlan angezeigt
<bekks> Adversarius: Dann installier die offizielle aktuelle Version, 4.3.20
<Adversarius> wie gesagt, keine Rechte dafür :D
<bekks> Adversarius: Welche vbox Version hast du denn da?
<dadrc> humbold9, hmmm. Irgendwelche Updates installiert gestern?
<Adversarius> aber wenn es sonst nicht geht, muss ich lubuntu eben neu installieren :/ 
<Adversarius> lief ja vorher auch lang genug
<bekks> Adversarius: 13.10 ist nicht mehr unterstützt, egal ob du es neu installierst oder nicht.
<Adversarius> "nicht unterstützt" heißt ja nicht dass mans nicht mehr nutzen kann
<bekks> Adversarius: Man kann auch keine Updates mehr herunterladen, etc.
<dadrc> Adversarius, wenn du eine ältere Version brauchst, nimm 12.04. Das kriegt immerhin noch Sicherheitsupdates bis 2015
<bekks> Adversarius: Welche vbox Version hast du da?
<dadrc> Bleh, 2017
<humbold9> dadrc: updates zumindest nicht manuell ausgelöst. ich hab gestern chromium drauf gemacht, das weiß ich noch. danach lief aber alles noch
<dadrc> humbold9, wlan-stick oder was internes?
<Adversarius> version 4.2.12
<humbold9> dadrc: ich hab nen wlan-stick
<dadrc> humbold9, führ mal `lsusb | pastebinit` aus. Das sollte dir eine URL ausgeben, die gibst du uns dann.
<bekks> Adversarius: Da würde ich glatt den Admin nach einer Aktualisierung fragen.
<dadrc> Wenn pastebinit nicht da ist, das Paket zum Installieren heißt auch so.
<humbold9> dadrc: pastebinit ist nicht drauf. worauf soll ich bei der ausgabe von lsusb achten?
<humbold9> dadrc: sorry, dein letztes kommentar gerad erst gelesen
<humbold9> dadrc: für die installation müsste ich das paket runterladen
<Adversarius> ja, das wäre wohl am einfachsten. aber im prinzip würde ja alles funktionieren. Updates für Lubuntu brauch ich eigentlich auch nicht. Wird nur fürs private Programmieren verwendet. dachte halt ich könnte die wieder ans laufen kriegen, ohne neu zu installieren und alles wieder einzurichten
<dadrc> humbold9, joa. das haben paketsysteme so an sich. kein netzwerkkabel zur hand?
<dadrc> humbold9, dann guck mal selber, ob dein USB-Stick in der Liste da auftaucht.
<humbold9> dadrc: leider müsst ich dafür den rechner abbauen und runter tragen... 
<Adversarius> aber ich merk schon, mit etwas älteren Versionen arbeiten ist nicht so beliebt. Trotzdem danke, werd dan wohl noch ein bisschen rumprobieren, und sonst lubuntu 13.10 einfach neu aufsetzen müssen
<humbold9> dadrc: nein tut er nicht
<dadrc> humbold9, das ist schlecht. Zieh den mal ab, steck ihn wieder an und guck, ob in `dmesg` Einträge dazu auftauchen
<humbold9> dadrc: mach ich. muss nur gerad mal telefonieren.
<bekks> Adversarius: Installier doch 12.04.
<bekks> Adversarius: Das hat wenigstens noch Support.
<Adversarius> ich brauch keinen support :x
<bekks> Offensichtlich stimmt das nicht.
<bekks> Ich sage nur Grub.
<Adversarius> ja, aber das lief ja vorher auch ohne support
<bekks> Und nun läuft es nicht mehr, und du fragst nach Support.
<Adversarius> aber nach suppotr zum thema grub, und nicht zum thema version 13.10^^
<bekks> Diese Diskussion ist beendet, solange du 13.10 nutzt.
<Adversarius> schade. trotzdem auf jeden fall danke
<humbold9> dadrc: stecker raus rein hat geholfen. peinlich. :-) danke soweit
<dadrc> ^^
<dAnjou> [14.04 gnome] hey, mein gerät friert komplett ein, wenn ich in den Display properties änderungen übernehmen will (also bspw. displays neu anordnen). ich kann dann nichtmal mehr auf ne tty. .xsession-errors hat auch nix.
<dAnjou> kennt das wer?
<stevieh> ne
<dAnjou> naja, ich werd wohl einfach die gesamte config löschen
<dAnjou> hab eh nich viel dran geschraubt
<dadrc> dAnjou, eventuell mal vorher mit 'nem Testnutzer ausprobieren, ob es überhaupt an der Config liegt.
<dAnjou> zu spät :P
<dAnjou> config gelöscht, geht wieder
<stevieh> gut so
<stevieh> was für ne config löscht man da?
<dadrc> ALLE.
<stevieh> urps :-)
<dAnjou> http://askubuntu.com/a/56314
<stevieh> das ist aber mal ganz schön viel ;-)
<stevieh> hat sich was neues bei Outdour Digital Knipsen getan?
<dadrc> udo ist da drüben
<stevieh> oh :-)
<dAnjou> ehm, wie richte ich unter KDE mehrere monitore ein_
<dAnjou> unter Display and Monitor erscheint nix dazu
<ppq> müsste eigentlich, vielleicht fehlt ein paket.. zur not halt direkt mit xrandr 
<leszek> dAnjou: du steckst den monitor normalerweise ein und der wird automatisch eingerichtet und dann erscheitn auch unter display und monitor etwas
<dAnjou> ich hab schon ab- und wieder anstecken probiert
<leszek> dAnjou: wenn es um plasma 5 geht dann musst du derzeit entweder xrandr oder kscreen von kde4 nehmen, da kscreen noch nicht für kf5 respektive plasma5 portiert wurde
<dAnjou> kommt aber nix
<dAnjou> kde in 14.04
<leszek> dAnjou: das sollte mit kscreen standardmäßig kommen
<leszek> schau mal im paketmanager ob es installiert ist
<dAnjou> k, danke
<dAnjou> war nich installiert
<dAnjou> hatte kde-full installiert
<dAnjou> sehr merkwürdig, dass kscreen da nich dabei ist
<leszek> nen paketierungsding. Gibt kscreen und krandr und seit neuestem ist krandr durch kscreen ersetzt worden. Bei Kubuntu kann man aber wählen was man will. Und deshalb wohl keine harte abhängigkeit
<leszek> kubuntu isos kommen mit kscreen standardmäßig
<leszek> scheint also vom kubuntu-desktop paket mit eingespielt zu werden
<mbx7> Hallo. Kann mir jemand die Kuh vom Eis holen? Ich hab bei den ubuntu 12.04  Aktualisierungen die Steckdosenleiste ausgestellt und bin weg. Der Standby hat sich während der Updates aktiviert. Jetzt bekomme ich die Meldung: Das Paketsytem ist beschädigt. 
<_moep_> sudo apt-get install -f
<_moep_> macht da weiter, wo aufgehört wurde
<dAnjou> mbx7: oder einfach komplett neuinstallieren
<mbx7> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<mbx7>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-7-jdk_7u71-2.5.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb
<mbx7> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dAnjou> geht fast genauso schnell, wenn du nich in systemordnern rumgepfuscht hast
<mbx7> Neuinstallieren?
<mbx7> Kann ich nicht zunächst versuchen das ooenjdk zu entfernen?
<mbx7> openjdk
<testdr> mbx7: nein - mach im terminal (xterm etc.) ein:  sudo apt-get update    und lade die Ausgabe auf pastebin hoch und gib hier den link an
<testdr> mbx7: Du musst die Ausgabe davon nicht angeben, wenn das ohne Fehler durchläuft.
<mbx7> http://pastebin.com/XTrqsvsx
<mbx7> Ich hab nen owncloud Client drauf, dem nicht vertraut wird. Den nehm ich sonst immer raus.
<dAnjou> mbx7: installier einfach komplett neu. ist jetzt nicht so schwer, und einfach als hier stundenlang im support rumzuhängen.
<dAnjou> und entschlackt auch ein bisschen
<mbx7> Vielleicht hast Du wirklich recht. Dann könnte ich auch auf 14.04 gehen.
<testdr> mbx7: nach dem update - mach dann mal das upgrade - ob dann das Paket korrekt installiert wird (außerdem gibt es noch die Möglichkeit so ein Paket gezielt "reinstall" zu machen oder sogar komplett zu entfernen "purge" und neu "install" zu machen)
<testdr> mbx7: bei Deinem update waren ja keine Fehler, außer ein paar Teilen, die neu geholt wurden und der ungültige SuSE-key ..
<testdr> mbx7: außerdem gehe ich mal davon aus, dass bei Dir die 12.04 Version schon länger genutzt wird und die wird ja auch noch viele Monate supported
<mbx7> Ich habe das Ubuntu eigentlich auch nur angewendet. Eventuell mal ein PPA hinzugefügt. Sonst hat soweit alles gut gefunzt.
<mbx7> Seit dem Kauf des Netbook (1,5 Jahre) wenig Probleme ausser die AMD Grafik
<testdr> mbx7: und das schon seit Jahren? Da ist ein Sprung auf 14.04 riskant - das solltest Du Dir vorher genau ansehen - da hat sich etliches geändert (Oberfläche etc.).
<mbx7> Mein Desktop läuft bereits auf 14.04
<testdr> mbx7: zum Ansehen/Testen gibt es ja die 14.04 Liveversionen (Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu unterschiedliche Desktops).
<testdr> mbx7: ach so - anderer Rechner - dann kannst Du das bestimmt abschätzen wie das auf älterer Hardware geht
<mbx7> Ja, der läuft sogar mit nur 2 GB DDR2 RAM ganz gut auf 14.04
<testdr> mbx7: dann kannst Du natürlich die notwendigen Daten sichern (backup) und 14.4.1 komplett neu installieren (Neuinstallation ist besser als von der alten auf 14.4, da Du dann ein sauberes neues System bekommst)
<mbx7> Ich hab gerade überlegt, ob es am Speicherplatz liegen kann.
<mbx7> Habe nur noch 2% (5GB)
<testdr> mbx7: Festplatte voll? -- öhm 5GB sind arg wenig, da darf wirklich nicht viel dazu kommen!!
<mbx7> Räum mal erst auf und versuch die aktualisierung nochmal.
<mbx7> Das Owncloud vervielfacht die Daten ja immer ganz schön.
<testdr> mbx7: Du meinst das noch ausstehende "apt-get upgrade"  - kannst ja vorher einen Teil der alten kernel purgen
<mbx7> Ich räum erstmal unwichtige Daten weg. Kann ich dann nicht auch ein apt-get clean machen?
<testdr> mbx7: das entfernt aber nicht alte installierte kernel - die musst Du gezielt weg-machen (purge) - das kann das System ja nicht wissen ob Du nicht doch den Kernel von vor einem Jahr noch mal brauchst.
<mbx7> Ok. Am Plattenplatz liegt es nicht. Habe ein altes Festplattenimage von 34 GB wweggeräumt. Jetzt müßte ja genug da sein.
<testdr> mbx7: ach, die 2% waren 5GB - das hätte aber langen müssen - ich hatte verstanden das ganze System wäre auf nur 5GB untergebracht worden (das war mal so die untere Grenze).
<mbx7> ne. ganz so karg ist meine hardware auch nicht ^^
<mbx7> Ok. ich gebe dAnjou Recht. Sowohl purge als auch upgrade laufen immer wieder auf Abhängigkeitsfehler.
<stevieh> kommt ja drauf an, wieviel Arbeit in deinem System steckt
<mbx7> Die meiste Arbeit war den AMD Grafiktreiber richtig hinzubekommen. Ist ne gute Frage, ob das nun schneller geht.
<mbx7> Das muss ich erst noch recherchieren. Vielen dank für den Support. Muß jetzt auf die Autobahn.
<mbx7> Tschüß
<mikaZ> Hallo Ich habe ein Problem ich kann seit LTS 14.04 keine VPN Verbindung mehr per UMTS aufbauen hat jemand hier einen Lösungsvorschlag ?
<dadrc> mikaZ, irgendwelche fehlermeldungen?
<dadrc> was für ein vpn?
<dadrc> was sagt der server, was steht im clientlog?
<mikaZ> Hallo dadrc schau mal im Clientlog
<k1l_> mikaZ: a besten fehlermeldungen in paste.ubuntuusers.de und dann den link hier rein. so könnten auch andere draufgucken und evtl helfen
<linux_lover> kann keine nvidia grafiktreiber installieren!!!!
<bekks> warum nicht?!!!
<linux_lover> bekomme einen schwarzen bildschirm. nutze ubuntu-gnome
<bekks> Gehts ein bisschen genauer?
<linux_lover> installiert habe ich es über zusätzliche traiber grafisch
<bekks> WElches Ubuntu hast Du, welche Grafikkarte, welche Nvidia-Treiberversion?
<linux_lover> nvidia-331.89
<k1l_> braucht deine karte vlt den nomodeset kernel parameter?
<linux_lover> also jetzt bin ich gerade mit freien treibern drin. 04:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 750M] (rev a1)
<linux_lover> ist eine hybrid karte. die intel läuft gut. aber wenn ich in nvidia settings zu nvidia wechsel bekomm ich einen schwarzen schirm nach dem booten. habe ubuntu-gnome 14.10
<linux_lover> k1l_: meinst du nomodeset hilft ?
<linux_lover> habe gar nicht daran gedacht
<linux_lover> bekks: was würdest du raten
<testdr> linux_lover: Du musst mehr Informationen liefern - es stimmt doch nicht, dass Du den nvidia-Treiber nicht installieren kannst - das hast Du doch schon, aber die Initialisierung der Grafik funktioniert nicht, dazu gibt es garantiert log-Einträge von dmsg über syslog bis zum X11-log -- da müssten Hinweise sein.
<eTeddy> hi
<eTeddy> Ich habe ein Problem bei rsync, über ssh, sobald ich die Option --backup-dir hinzufüge bricht rsync ab (http://nopaste.info/27397eb26a.html)
<eTeddy> Jemand eine Idee?
<linux_lover> testdr: kann sein. installieren ist kein problem. wenn in nvidia intel geweählt ist, funktioniert es. sobald ich in nvidia-settings nvidia wähle bekomm ich einen schwarzen schirm.
<testdr> linux_lover: da Du keine richtigen Hinweise gibts kann ich nur raten: Du hast eine Kombination aus Intel-GPU und NVIDIA und die soll nach Grafikauslastung umgeschaltet werden - das scheint nach meinem Kenntnisstand Probleme zu bereiten und ich nutze so was nicht - hab auch so Hardware nicht. Ich würde raten versuche festzulegen welche GPU genutzt werden soll.
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Kann mir jemand damit helfen? Es geht um die Einrichtung eines Mailservers mit Postfix, Postfixadmin, Dovecot and Roundcube: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/7186943/
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-09
<Brigitte> Guten Morgen!  Darf ich so früh schon mit einem Installationsproblem kommen? 
<krytarik> Brigitte: Riskiers doch einfach. :)
<Brigitte> Ubuntu 12.04, Unity, Dropbox-Installation via Software-Center hing bei ca. 3/4 der Installation, deshalb abgebrochen,  jetzt hängt der Abbruch. Eas tun?
<Brigitte> Dropbox wird als installiert angezeigt, mache ich "entfernen", passiert nichts.
<Brigitte> Wie werde ich Dropbox wieder los, denn weitere Installationen werden dadurvh blockiert?
<krytarik> Brigitte: Software-Center beenden sofern noch nicht geschehen, neustarten, und dann per CLI versuchen, entweder Dropbox komplett zu installieren oder zu entfernen.
<Brigitte> Software-Center zeigt: Suche läuft, es wird abgebrochen" an, aber nichts geht.
<Brigitte>  was ist CLI?
<krytarik> Kommandozeile.
<Brigitte> Bin Anfängerin.
<krytarik> Brigitte: Hier istn schöner Artikel dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Problembehebung
<krytarik> Brigitte: Und hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get
<Brigitte> Danke für den Hinweis!  Konnte Dropbox installieren.  PC neu gestartet.  Dropbox-Button gedrückt.  Legitimiert.  Aber es passiert nichts. Was nun?
<krytarik> Brigitte: Sieh mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dropbox#Bedienung
<Brigitte> Danke für den Link. Als Anfängerin tue ich mich schwer. Offenbar muß ich noch "Internet -> Dropbox" ausführen.  Ist damit ein Browser gemeint?
<ShiroNeko> hallo, hab ein komische phänomen bei mysql. bei einem select auf der konsole wird mir der text angezeigt, browser eigentlich auch soweit okay ABER wenn ich mir die tabelle per odbc abfrage bekomme ich nur daten wie A0A1... 58595A ... etc
<ShiroNeko> woran könnte das liegen?
<MasterOfDisaster> ShiroNeko: frag halt in #mysql
<dAnjou> ShiroNeko: das gehört hier wirklich nciht mehr her
<apricot1> Druckerproblem - Ubuntu 12.04 + Epson Stylus S22. Wenn der Drucker beim PC-Start ausgeschaltet ist, gelingt kein Ausdruck : "Drucker 'Epson Stylus S22' ist ggf nicht angeschlossen. Erst nach Neustart mit *einegschaltetem* Drucker klappts
<jokrebel> apricot1: Wie ist der Drucker am PC angeschlossen? Netzwerk? USB? Parallelport? (vielleicht dann auch noch per Adapter?)
<apricot1> jokrebel, ich habe 2 Versionen probiert. USB direkt und Netzwerk an Fritzbox 7330
<jokrebel> apricot1: und was spricht dagegen, den Drucker _vor_ dem PC einzuschalten? 
<ppq> apricot1, nutzt du den treiber von epson? 64bit: http://a1227.g.akamai.net/f/1227/40484/7d/download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/01/00/01/68/78/89d4c9fb38b18ad24471a74cfc0ce29c91f04acb/epson-inkjet-printer-n10-nx127_1.0.1-1lsb3.2_amd64.deb  bzw. 32 bit: http://a1227.g.akamai.net/f/1227/40484/7d/download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/f/01/00/01/68/78/170e8bc7a830985769af344d09083f201bff8883/epson-inkjet-printer-n10-nx127_1.0.1-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<apricot1> jokrebel, eigentlich nichts, aber ich möchte das Ding nicht dauernd eingeschaltet haben
<apricot1> wo sehe ich den installierten Treiber?
<jokrebel> apricot1: Wenn ich nen PC hochfahre weis ich in der Regel ob da dann was mache was ich ausgedruckt brauche.
<apricot1> maja morgens um 8 weiß ich nicht, was ich nachmittags um 3 ausdruckrn möchte :-)
<ppq> apricot1, nutzt du denn jetzt die epson treiber oder nicht? wenn ja, wüsstest du es - man muss die manuell runterladen und installieren
<apricot1> nein, manuell habe ich keinen Treiber heruntergeladen
<apricot1> egal, verwende demnächst einen netzwrkfähigen Laserdrucker ... der müste gehen
<apricot1> Samsung hat ein gutes Angebot - ca. 100,-
<apricot1> bis dahin probiere ich den Epson-Treiber - danke
<derharry> nabend
<derharry> frage
<rubberduck> einfach fragen nicht fragen ob man fragen darf.
<derharry> :)
<Mathis> hey
<derharry> habe eine vpn bridge laufen. mein client meckert im kernel log 
<derharry> [ 3510.760000] UDP: short packet: From xx:1194 1461/1453 to xy:47783
<derharry> was kann ich tun
<derharry> ##
<testdr> derharry: ohne weitere Informatione würde ich auf falsche mtu tippen - die wurde wohl nicht auf das kürzere maß angepasst
<bekks> derharry: Du musst herausfinden, was auf den angegebenen Ports läuft und welche Dienste daran beteiligt sind.
<passt> ich möchte in einem Shell Script als nicht-root ein USB Laufwerk mounten. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das mache?
<jokrebel> passt: Was genau ist das Ziel? Was ist auf dem USB-Laufwerk drauf? (1 oder mehrere Partitionen? Welches Filesystem?)
<passt> Ich habe eine Partition auf dem Laufwerk und möchte als Ziel für eine Datensicherung nutzen. Insgesamt möchte ich fünf Laufwerke nutzen, für jeden Werktag eines. Mounten will ich die mit der UUID.
<passt> Filesystem ist ext4
<passt> Sicherungsskript nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Backup_mit_RSYNC#Das-Skript
<passt> Achso, das Skript sichert einen anderen Rechner per SSH, also Quelle "From_SSH"
<mwastel1967> hallo allerseits
<phillip> passt: ich denke du kannst nur per root mounten.
<jokrebel> warum will man täglich auf ner anderen Platte die "aktuelle Paketliste" sichern?
<jokrebel> passt: Installierst & Deinstallierst Du so dermaßen viel tagtäglich, dass Du ständig die Apt-Liste sichern willst? Kann das grad nicht nachvollziehn.
<jokrebel> passt: Aber ganz allgemein ist da ein paar Zeilen daneben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Backup_mit_RSYNC#Sichern-ueber-SSH nötig
<passt> jokrebel: nein, nicht, aber letztendlich ist das ein Beispielscript. Wichtiger ist sind mir die $SOURCES, Quellen, die gesichert werdne sollen.
<passt> Das habe ich schon eingerichtet und es funktioniert bereits wie gewünscht. Bis auf die Kleinigkeit, dass ich derzeit für den täglichen Wechsel der USB Laufwerk diese erst per unmounten und wieder mounten muss, und zwar als root :(
<testdr> passt: wieso werden bei dir externe usb-devices nicht automatisch ge-mounted unter /media/"username/...
<passt> ich könnten natürlich das ganze script auch als root ausführen lassen, aber das möchte ich eigentlich nicht
<jokrebel> passt: dan trag doch alle Platten in die fstab ein
<passt> weil das ganze eine nur Terminal-Installation  ist.
<testdr> passt: dann dürfte jokrebels tipp alles in die fstab eintragen der einfachere sein (statt extra udev-regeln anzulegen) und dort user den mount erlauben
<passt> Hm, stimmt daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht (bin noch zu unerfahren mit Linux). Derzeit mounte ich alle Laufwerke auf nur ein Ziel /mnt/Datensicherung. Solange ich das manuell kontrolliere ist es auch kein Problem, wenn mehr als ein Laufwerk angesteckt ist.
<passt> Wenn ich aber in der fstab alle fünf Laufwerke eintrage, sollte ich sie besser je einzelnen Zeilen zuweisen, wie zB /mn/Datensicherung/Mon, /mn/Datensicherung/Tue, /mn/Datensicherung/Wed, ...
<passt> und entsprechend das Skript anpassen.
<passt> Andererseits (!) will ich, dass nach Abschluss der Sicherung das Laufwerk ausgeworfen/unountet wird. Somit kann man das USB-Laufwerk gefahrlos trennen und das Laufwerk für die Sicherung am nächsten Tag anschlöießen.
<passt> Und damit bin ich wieder auf root-Rechte zum Unmounten angewiesen :(
<testdr> passt: hast Du die man-pages gelesen? ".. By default, only the user that mounted a filesystem can unmount it. If you'd like to  allow any user to be able to unmount a user-mount filesystem, use "users"
<passt> testdr: Nein, habe ich nicht, aber danke für den Hinweis. 
<testdr> passt: kannst Du im laufenden System testen - einfach usb-stick anstecken und den als user automatisch mounten lassen und dann im terminal den Einhängepunkt als user un-mounten
<passt> danke schon mal an alle die geholfen haben, ich teste jetzt mal ein wenig rum
<testdr> passt: testen? Lies die wiki-Seite: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<passt> ja, das meine ich ja. Lesen und dann ...
<x42> \exit
<OlMightyG> Hallo Leute. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich eine Intel 7260 WLAN Karte unter 5Ghz zum Laufen bekomme? Kernel: 3.13.0-37-generic x86_64, Modul iwlwifi ist Aktiv, Firmware 22.24.8.0 verwendet, lt dieser Seite hier:http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi die aktuelle für diesen Kernel.
<OlMightyG> kann ich einfach eine neuere firmware installieren, obwohl die nur für neuere kernel ist? bzw. wieso funktioniert die karte nicht mehr unter diesem kernel im 5ghz modus?
<_moep_> hast du das intel-firmware package installiert?
<OlMightyG> wie heißt das paket genau?
<OlMightyG> nebenfrage: gerade habe ich bei der suche das paket "intel microcode" gefunden und die beschreibung klingt ganz nützlich bzw. nötig. wieso ist das nicht mit installiert?
<_moep_> such mal nach firmware-iwlwifi - so ist zumindest der name unter debian
<OlMightyG> finde ich nicht
<_moep_> hmmm, dann bin ich raus :D ubuntu hab ich das letzte mal unter 5.x in der Hand gehabt…
<OlMightyG> :(
<_moep_> du kannst aber mal mit lsmod suchen, ob das kernelmodul geht
<OlMightyG> das modul ist "an"
<OlMightyG> ich probier mal stumpf nen neueren kernel
<_moep_> mach das^^
<OlMightyG> ist eh ne neuinstallation :D
<OlMightyG> whoopie! 3.16 hats gefixr
<OlMightyG> und der empfang ist auch gleich doppeöt so gut
<_moep_> dann passt es ja :D
<OlMightyG> hm, jetzt zeigt die verbindungsgeschwindigeit 6mbps an...
<_moep_> von wo nach wo?
<_moep_> oder is das nen speedtest?
<OlMightyG> die systemeigene geschwindigkeitsanzeige
<OlMightyG> ich google grad nach nem speedtest
<OlMightyG> hm, ok, das scheint ne art powersave zu sein. sobald traffic aufkommt geht die anzeige hoch
<OlMightyG> also ein problem weniger... hehe
<OlMightyG> danke moep
<_moep_> naja soviel war das ja nicht :D
<OlMightyG> fürs antworten... _D
<OlMightyG> :D
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-10
<passt> guten morgen allerseits
<dAnjou> [14.04 KDE] kann mir einer helfen mein audio zu fixen? es scheint kein klassisches unlösbares soundkarten-problem zu sein, weil es unter gnome 1A funktioniert hat. doch jetzt leuchtet die LED der stumm-taste, aber sie reagiert nicht, wenn ich sie drücke, obwohl das auch unter gnome ging.
<dAnjou> ich weiß nicht so recht, wo ich nachgucken muss
<dAnjou> und bei ner googlei wird man ja sofort erschlagen
<dAnjou> nvm, kmix war nicht installiert
<meirla> kann man ubuntu server auf ein tablet drauf machen?
<dadrc> Wenn das Tablet generell mit Linux funktioniert, joa
<dadrc> Klingt aber erstmal wenig sinnvoll
<k1l> prinzipiell: ja. aber da es meistens ARM ist und gewisse bootloader und treiber schwierigkeiten gibt: mit einer menge arbeit: ja
<meirla> am besten windows tablet mit intel, weil das ein computer ist?
<rubberduck> meirla: computer sind alle - diese Bezeichnung ist Architektur-Übergreifend.
<rubberduck> wenn du was stromsparendes für Ubuntu Server brauchst lass die Finger von Tablets und gugg dich aufm ThinClient Markt (gebraucht) um.
<meirla> weil ein windows tablet ein notebook ist und auf meinem notebook ist ubuntu drauf
<rubberduck> meirla: woher hast denn diese leicht verschobene Ansicht?
<meirla> sagen wir so es ist eher ein notebook als zb android tablet
<meirla> also ubuntu auf usb stick, usb stick in windows tablet, alles formatieren, ubuntu intallieren, mit sim karte ins internet?
<rubberduck> meirla: noch immer nicht... nur weil da ein intel-prozessor drin werkelt ist das noch lange kein notebook - nur ein paar von den Windows8 Tablets sind echte Notebooks denen man die Tastatur geklaut hat.
<rubberduck> diese Surface Teile
<roloff> exit
<wernerherzog> Hallo
<wernerherzog> jmd da? :D
<_moep_> nein
<LetoThe2nd> nö, alle schon im weihnachtsurlaub
<wernerherzog> heh
<wernerherzog> um, in gnome 3.14 hab ich grad n problem
<wernerherzog> es scheint keine Option zu geben einzustellen nach wie viel Stunden Inaktivität der Computer ausgeht
<wernerherzog> eigenlich peinlich, dass ich die Einstellung nicht find....ich meine sogar schon mal was dran gemacht zu haben.
<wernerherzog> weiß jmd Rat
<LetoThe2nd> ich kann nur anregen mal im gnome-control-center zu schauen... ich verwende sowas i.A. nicht.
<jokrebel> gnome? hm - hatt ich schon länger nicht mehr genutzt. Aber das sollte ses doch auch Energieoptionen geben
<sash_> wernerherzog: Power->Automatic Suspend->On->Zeit auswählen.
<wernerherzog> sash_ im terminal
<wernerherzog> dies sind meine "Energie optionen" 
<wernerherzog> http://i.imgur.com/9AZ9C7e.png
<sash_> wernerherzog: Darunter ist nix mehr?
<wernerherzog> shit das wars
<wernerherzog> heh
<wernerherzog> kein Balken da, also dachte ich dass da nix ist
<wernerherzog> thx
<sash_> :)
<wernerherzog> ich sollte mir n anderes theme zulegen
<sash_> wernerherzog: Liegt am Theme, genau.
<sash_> Bei mir ist der da.
<passt> ich möchte als nicht-root Benutzer USB-Laufwerke mounten bzw. umounten können. Da ich eine nur-konsole Installation habe, werden USB-Laufwerke nicht automatisch gemountet. 
<passt> In den manpages von mount http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man8/mount.8.html steht im Abschnitt "The non-superuser mounts",dass dies aber möglich ist. Dazu muss man für das gewünschte USB-Laufwerk einen Eintrag in der /etc/fsatb machen und dabei die Mount-Option user bzw. users verwenden.
<kubine> Title: mount(8) - Linux manual page (at man7.org)
<passt> Leider funktioniert das ganze nicht und ich erhalte weiterhin die Meldung "mount: only root can do that".
<jokrebel> hatten wir das nicht erst letztens? Vielleicht erzählst erstmal alles inclusive was empfohlen wurde und warum es nicht klappt.
<passt> Ich hatte gestern abend hier schon grfragt..
<passt> jokrebel: genau
<passt> aber vom prinzip ist das richtig wie ich vorgehe?
<jokrebel> passt: Da ich mich A) nicht mehr so genau erinnere und (glaub) B) nicht bis zum Schluß dabei war ... keine Ahnung ob das Vorgehn richtig ist ;-)
<sash_> passt: Joa, geht schon, dann musst du halt selber definieren und kannst als User nur bekannte Geräte einbinden.
<dAnjou> passt: man kann nutzern per sudo zugriff auf bestimmte befehle geben
<jokrebel> passt: Jedenfalls muss man, wenn eine Partition korrekt in der fstab steht, nicht mehr per mount einbinden weil die schon eingehangen sein sollte.
<passt> jokrebel: wenn ich die mount-Option 'noauto' in der fstab verwende, wird und soll nicht automatisch gemountet werden.
<passt> so soll es auch sein.
<passt> sash_: So wie du es ausdrückst, sollte es bedeuten, dass dann als user nur noch bekannte Laufwerke gemountet werden könnten. Ich verstehe es eher so, dass die in der fstab eingetragen Laufwerke jetzt auch vom user gemountet werden können.
<passt> dAnjou: wie kann ich denn zB mount und umount einem user zur Verfügung stellen?
<dAnjou> passt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NikP> Gibt es für Ubuntu 14.10 eine Screencast-Software, die mit Mikrofon, PC-Ausgabe und OpenGL umgehen kann? Bis jetzt hatte Kazam immer für mich funktioniert, aber da hab ich nachher in der Ausgabe von OpenGL nur 5 Frames. Der Rest meines Desktops hat 60.
<sash_> NikP: Live casten oder reicht aufnehmen?
<NikP> sash_: Nee, nur aufnehmen reicht.
<sash_> NikP: recordmydesktop? Bzw. gtk-recordmydesktio
<sash_> *gtk-recordmydesktop
<NikP> Danke, ich werds ausporbieren! :D
<B770> Hallo, hab das Problem, dass bei meinem Chromebook das Tastaturlayout von der Developer Console auf US gestellt ist. Wie kann ich es auf DE umstellen? Tipps?
<dreamon> Weiss jemand wie man selbst gefilmtes das ich jetzt als MKV habe auf eine DVD bekommt, so das sie jeder Player abspielen kann?
<dAnjou> dreamon: stichwort "dvd authoring"
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Authoring
<kubine> Title: DVD-Authoring › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> dAnjou, Danke. Teste gleich mal DEVEDE
<stevieh> und nein, du willst es eigentlich nicht als mkv dazwischen haben, um eine dvd zu machen, oder woher kommt der film?
<Jean-Pierre> Guten Abend euch allen :-)
<dreamon> stevieh, Aus einen Foto.. macht mov.(ähm.. hatte nicht gefragt)
<B770> jemand einen tipp wie ich das Tastaturlayout von US in DE ändern kann in der Chrombook Dev Console?
<Jean-Pierre> ich habe seit knapp zwei wochen ein 13" macbook mit retina :-) dazu habe ich mir einen 16GB usb-stick für USB3 gekauft, auf diesen wollte ich jetzt eigentlich ubuntu installieren, aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir dabei auch noch nicht denn wenn ich in virtualbox ubuntu 14.4 LTS laufen lass, sieht ubuntu noch nicht perfekt mit hidpi aus :-( meine frage: ist ubuntu 14.10 besser als 14.4 an hidpi angepasst oder gibt es keine unt
<k1l> Jean-Pierre: bin mir nicht sicher ob vbox so gut mit hidpi umgeht
<dadrc> Ich würd's auch mit 'ner Live-CD probieren
<Jean-Pierre> live cd :-D appel baut kein cd Laufwerk ein :-(
<k1l> s/cd/usb-stick/
<strohalm> live bolt!
<Jean-Pierre> aber denke auch dass das ohne virtualbox besser läuft soll ich 14.4 oder 14.10 installieren was ist besser für retina displays ?
<Jean-Pierre> Keiner eine Info welche version besser mit hidpi displays klar kommen 14.4 oder 14.10 ? in der Beziehung ist opensource echt unschön die ganzen Programmierer arbeitetn noch auf 486er und von retina haben die nie gehört alle meine programme laufen sowohl auf mac wie auf linux nicht mit hidpi, eclipse die beste ide der welt kein retina support, gimp beste photoshop alternative kein retina Support 
<jokrebel> Jean-Pierre: Retina ist doch von Apple, oder? Vermutlich geben die (wie viele PC-Hersteller auch) ihre "Interna" nicht preis, weshalb da dann ein Unterstützung durch Linux schon mal drunter leidet.
<jokrebel> Jean-Pierre: Also: besser Hardware von Herstellern nutzen, die auch Open-Source-Freundlich sin d
<Jean-Pierre> die macbook Technik ist genau so geeignet oder ungeeignet wie jene von anderen Herstellern, und die pixel zahlen spielen ja keine rolle ob die lenovo Joga(2,3) Modelle mit ihren 3200x1800 oder die vom macbook es muss skaliert werden. 
<dadrc> Jean-Pierre, wenn du einen Live-USB-Stick bootest, kannst du das ohne Änderungen am System testen
<Jean-Pierre> die software muss optimiert werden aber im os Bereich hat kaum einer moderne Technik 
<Jean-Pierre> ja aber will nicht alles zweimal machen eine info welches bs besser optimiert für hidpi ist würde mir sehr helfen denn wenn es keine unterschiede gibt würde ich lieber die lts version nehmen :-)
<jokrebel> Jean-Pierre: An fehlender Unterstützung spezieller Hardware kann der Ubuntu-Support-Kanal auch nichts ändern. Und allgemeine Betriebssystem-Beratung ist hier auch keine...
<dadrc> 14.10 hat laut Changelog schon ein paar HiDPI-Änderungen
<Jean-Pierre> hmmm okay ich probier mal 14.10 aus hoffe werde nicht mit zu vielen bug´s bestraft. schade das sich hi dpi so langsam verbreitet die meisten webweiten zb. heise und golem sind nicht optimiert alle Grafiken sind unscharf und bei der software das gleiche, kann doch nicht sein das auf handys quad hd fast schon zum standert gehört, und am pc quälen wir uns mit 90-120dpi rum, aber die meisten verstehen hidpi nicht mal ... naja 
<finn_> guten Abend
<finn_> ich habe versehentlich "/bin" auf ubuntu 14.04 i386 gelöscht. gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dieses Verzeichnis wieder herzustellen?
<finn_> ich habe mir das Paket "core utilities" angesehen. dort sind jedoch nicht alle Dateien mit dabei
<jokrebel> finn_: Gelöscht oder in den Müll verschoben? Wie machtest Du es? Und passiert sowas "versehentlich"?
<finn_> leider gelöscht
<jokrebel> +wieso
<k1l> uff. ehrlich gesagt ist das schon sehr tiefgreifender eingriff
<jokrebel> Warum macht man sowas?
<shox> Kann Ubuntu auf dem USB-Stick,wo von auch der Ubuntu Installer gebotet hat installiert werden oder muss ich den Installer von einer Externen Festplatte aus starten und von da aus auf dem Stick installieren? Lese im Netz das man zwei Partitionen auf den Stick machen soll eine 750MB für den Installer und eine wodrauf Ubuntu installiert werden soll? 
<finn_> nun ja, ich war gerade dabei, Daten von meinem USB-Stick zu löschen
<k1l> finn_: schau mal in http://serverfault.com/questions/297439/i-just-deleted-bin-whats-the-best-way-to-recover
<kubine> Title: linux - I just deleted "/bin". Whats the best way to recover? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<k1l> finn_: aber das es jemals wieder so wird wie gedacht ist fraglich
<k1l> shox: es könnte klappen. der usb muss aber schon recht groß sein. evtl wäre ein livesystem mit persistenz besser an der stelle?
<finn_> bei einem Verzeichnis war dies jedoch nicht möglich (es handelt sich dabei um binary-Verzeichnis von einem Computerprogramm, was ich mal als Schul-Projekt geschrieben hatte, das ist aber nicht so wichtig)
<finn_> ich bekam eine Fehlermeldung "failed to remove readonly file system" oder so ähnlich
<k1l> finn_: ??
<finn_> ich weiß auch nicht so genau, aber das ist ja auch noch nicht die kritische Situation gewesen
<k1l> wenn du den befehl aus der ersten antwort anpasst bekommst du eine liste der pakete, die sachen in bin ablegen
<finn_> nachdem das Dateisystem mit rw gemountet hatte (was ich zumindest hoffte) versuchte ich es nun mit "rm -r bin" zu löschen
<finn_> das Problem dabei ist, dass ich versehentlich "rm -r /bin" geschrieben hatte
<finn_> das System hatte das natürlich verhindert, da man root sein muss
<finn_> ich schrieb also "sudo rm -r /bin", und dabei ist es passiert
<testdr> finn_: ist hart - kann ich nachvollziehen - vor Jahren ist mir das auch bei einer Linux-Testinstallation passiert. Ich hab windows gelöscht und seit dem hänge ich bei linux fest
<shox> hab 16GB reicht das um zwei partetionen klar zu kommen 
<finn_> beim booten von slitaz-4 lief das grafik-system irgendwie nicht. glücklicherweise befanden sich noch ein ubuntu 12.10 und ein windows 7 auf einer anderen partition
<jokrebel> als root rm nutzen tut man aber auch erst, nachdem man das erstmal wenigstens umbenannt hat und mehrfach neu gestartet und überprüft ob immer noch alles läuft wie es soll. Sollte eines der ersten und wichtigstens Lektionen bei Linux sein.
<finn_> zumindest kann ich rm jetzt nicht mehr benutzen
<k1l> finn_: ich habe dir eine problemlösung gezeigt. für lebensgeschichten erzählen kann ich dann eher #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder einen blog empfehlen
<finn_> die Frage, welche sich mir stellt, ist, ob ich nun versuchen soll alle Dateien aus /bin irgendwo herzubekommen, oder ob ich das System besser gleich neu installiere.
<k1l> du kannst es versuchen zu reparieren. das ist für anfänger aber sicher kniffliger als seine paar daten zu retten und ordentlich neu zu installieren
<tmtm> hey, und zwar möchte ich einen py-script bzw einen pyw script mit bloßem anklicken automatisch mit mit idle 3 gestartet wird. allerdings kann ich idle 3 nicht in die vorgabeanwendung setzen, da ich das programm nicht mal unter weitere programme hinzufügen kann! hat jemand eventuell eine idee?
<wiwi_> hi kann mir jemand helfen, mein firefox wieder richtig zum laufen zu bringen. es funktioniert nicht mehr einwandfrei, sprich macht nur noch bestimmte seiten auf. danke!!!!
<k1l> wiwi_: was hast du denn gemacht bevor es nicht  mehr ging? welche seiten gehen nicht? kommen fehlermeldungen?
<wiwi_> kll_: es kommen keine fehlermeldungen. ich weiß nicht, was ich gemacht habe
<wiwi_> kll_: es zeigt, dass es versucht zu verbinden, aber es geht einfach nicht
<testdr> wiwi_: wechsle mal in den gast-User und teste da dass der browser funktioniert, damit wir wissen dass es "nur" an der User-Einstellung liegt
<wiwi_> ok
<testdr> wiwi_: simple Änderung könnte z.B. die Umstellung in offline-modus sein
<Rochvellon> wiwi_: öffne mal bitte den dateimanager und lass dir die versteckten objekte anzeigen und bennene den ordner .mozilla in deinem heimatverzeichnis um, nachdem der browser geschlossen wurde
<wiwi_> hi wieder zurück, also mit dem gastzugang scheint es zu funktionieren
<k1l> hast du addons installiert?
<wiwi_> kll_: ja das kann sein, ich glaub danach ging es auch nicht
<wiwi_> kll_: wie öffne ich denn das homeverzeichnis?
<k1l> aha. na dann los. du weißt ja was zu tun ist.
<k1l> nee, den firefox öffnen und die addons rausschmeissen
<testdr> wiwi_: im firefox/mozilla  --> menü-Zeile aktivieren und dort unter Extras->Addons die installierten Addons deaktivieren
<wiwi_> ok
<wiwi_> wie kann ich die denn deinstallieren, finde bei extras nicht den button für deinstallieren?
<wiwi_> danke
<wiwi_> vielleicht habe ich auch doch keine. ich kann sie nicht sehen
<k1l> hast du den ordner umbenannt?
<testdr> wiwi_: beim über ubuntu installierten firefox ist immer das ubuntu-addon installiert
<testdr> wiwi_: hast Du mehrere firefox-fenster?
<wiwi_> testdr_: nein hab nur ein fenster
<wiwi_> kll_: wie finde ich den ordner?
<testdr> wiwi_: und im Menü extras gibt es nicht den Untermenüpunkt addons?
<testdr> wiwi_: Du kannst auch auf das "zebra-gestreifte" Konfigurations-Icon drücken und in dem eingeblendeten Fenster gibt es den Punkt addons (als puzzle-Teilchen-Icon)
<wiwi_> testdr_: nein, es gibt addons, aber zeigt nicht welche ich habe.
<wiwi_> testdr_: du meinst das windows-symbol, hab ich probiert. zeigt keine an
<testdr> wiwi_: dann wie k1l schon gesagt hat. Firefox schließen und das Punkt-Verzeichnis .mozilla umbenennen z.B. in .mozilla.old
<wiwi_> ok und wie mache ich das konkret?
<k1l> mit einem filebrowser deiner wahl
<wiwi_> ich habe es jetzt geschlossen
<k1l> komm schon; das ist keine raketenwissenschaft. du wirst es schon schaffen einen ordner umzubenennen. drück einmal strg+h um auch die versteckten ordner anzuzeigen
<testdr> wiwi_: wie k1l gesagt hat - home-Verzeichnis Inhalt anzeigen lassen und dort versteckte Dateien anzeigen lassen (da ist die Punkt-Datei dabei)
<wiwi_> habe im filebrowser unter 'suchen' mozilla eingegeben, nicht gefunden
<testdr> wiwi_: wer hat gesagt Du sollst die Suchenfunktion nutzen?
<wiwi_> ok hab ich gefunden
<wiwi_> also umbenennen?
<k1l> steht oben sicher 10 mal
<wiwi_> hab ich jetzt gemacht
<k1l> brauchen wir da ein 11. mal antworten?
<wiwi_> testdr_: was soll ich jetzt machen?
<wiwi_> testdr_: danke übrigens
<testdr> wiwi_: 12. mal ? - umbennenen
<wiwi_> testdr_: hab ich doch schon gemacht!
<k1l> firefox wieder starten.
<wiwi_> ok scheint gerade zu funktionieren...
<wiwi_> kll_: danke es funktioniert wieder!
<wiwi_> tesdr_: thanx
<tmtm> hey, ich möchte das ein pyw script automatisch mit idle3 geöffnet bzw ausgeführt wird, allerdings öffnet sich standartmäßig gedit. Das Problem was ich aktuell habe ist, dass ich idle3 nicht unter weitere anwendungen finde bzw. hinzufügen kann, für datein mit endung .py oder .pyw? Hat jemand eine Idee?
<tmtm> habe zwar schon eingestellt, dass eine datei mit .pyw als Programm ausgeführt wird, allerdings findet diese anscheinend den interpreter nicht. und mit "öffnen mit" kann ich diesen einfach nicht hinzufügen!
<tmtm> bzw idle3
<finn_> tmtm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/525953/use-custom-command-to-open-files
<kubine> Title: nautilus - Use custom command to open files - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<finn_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67382/add-custom-command-in-the-open-with-dialog
<kubine> Title: gnome - Add custom command in the open with dialog? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tmtm> thx, werd es gleich mal probieren
<finn_> wenn du eine Datei änderst: mach vorher eine Sicherheitskopie der Datei.
<Rolfi> Hallo, habe seltsamen Fehler in Ubuntu 12.04/ Libre Office Calc: Selbst wenn ich neu starte und einen neue Datei eröffne und in einem Feld Mo eingebe, erscheint Mao. Woran kann das liegen, was soll ich tun?
<jokrebel> so als schuß ins Blaue: Autokorrektur bereinigen?
<stevieh> immer die raubkopien aus china
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Gute Idee. Die Ergänzung erfolgt aber nicht bei der Eingabe und ist auch nicht gehighlightet, sondern erfolgt erst bei Abschluß, also wenn ich z.B. aufs Häkchen oder ein anderes Feld drücke. 
<|Frodo|> stevieh: *g* auch mein gedanke! ;-)))
<jokrebel> Rolfi: Autokorrektur muss soweit ich mich erinnere nicht unbedingt so eingestellt sein, dass es gleich korrigiert wird. Hab das mal für "mfg" wird zu "mit freundlichen Grüßen" gesehn gehabt. Da wurde das auch erst nach nem Enter draus.
 * jokrebel is aber nun weg
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Danke für den Hinweis. Habe gerade keine Zeit mehr. Komme wieder (entweder mit einem Danke oder Rückfragen). Gute Nacht!
<shox> bekomm ubuntu auf meinen macbook 13 retina nicht gebotet immer kommen Fehler habe schon zwei tutorials ausprobiert die ähnliche Wege gegangen sind aber ich glaube es liegt am fehlenden grub2 Unterstützung weil kein bios sondern efi ??? was kann man tun????
<shox> scheiß opensource Armut :-( wären die alte mal so cool und würden sich teuere hardware kaufen gäb es bestimmt mit MacBooks keine Probleme :-)#
<shox> alle
<k1l> ich glaube das liegt eher an apple extrawürste die ganze zeit
<shox> ich hab das macbook erst eine Woche und hasse appel jetzt schon grundlegende Funktionen wie das maximieren von Programmen bekommt osx nicht hin da musst du maximieren drücken und immer noch das Programm nachziehen das ist krank aero snap Funktionen gibt es nicht und nicht alle programme wie safari haben gar keine fullbild Funktion waaaaas ist das für ein müll
<shox> darum will ich ja linux :-D
<shox> aber ihr helft ja nicht ...
<oktay> !wiki macbook
<shox> ich suche schon seit fast 12 stunden das web nach Lösungen ab tzzz wiki 
<oktay> windows würde funktionieren
<testdr> shox: z.B. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apple_Computer?highlight=macbook
<kubine> Title: Apple Computer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<shox> kein wunder warum ubuntu nur noch ein schatten seiner selbst ist und alle zu mint wechseln bei der one man show wo sich nix ändert und alles unstabil ist noch so eine community die Neulinge ohne Antwort lassen bei 200 online usern, das schreit ja nach Aufbruchstimmung sind hier schon alle tot
<testdr> shox: Du solltest die Suchfunktion für wiki.ubuntuusers.de nutzen (und natürlich allgemein für die englischen tipps)
<testdr> shox: tot bestimmt nicht - aber Du bist ausgesprochen abtörnend
<shox> soll ich screenshot vom verlauf machen die Seite hab ich schon studiert 
<shox> abtörnend geil :-) hier tört gar nichts :-D 
<testdr> shox: efi abschalten, bzw. auch dazu gibt es eine Hilfeseite (mehrere)
<shox> geht doch warum nicht gleich so 
<shox> Durch die Verwendung von EFI {de} statt eines BIOS {de} kann nicht ohne weiteres der Bootloader GRUB verwendet werden (Ohne rEFIt gibt es keine Weiterleitung (chainloader +1)), da er ohne die grub.efi Erweiterung kein EFI versteht. Wie dies in eine Live-CD eingebaut werden kann ist nicht bekannt. 
<shox> hmmm
<shox> nicht bekannt
<shox> ?
<shox> jetzt fält mir was ein habe auch was von einer spezielle mac ubuntu version gehört die das problem lösen soll habe aber auf der ubuntu Seite nur eine server mac iso gefunden kann das sein das ich den efi/boot ordnet mit der boot.iso erstell mit den zwei .efi darein und dann klappt das oder was bedeutet das spezielle mac download version????
<shox> warte immer noch auf ne Lösung 
<shox> ich stell mal einfache fragen vielleicht sind meine fragen zu schwer also frage mit wenig iq gibt es eine linux disto die mit appels fei klar kommt so das ich den usb stick bootbar mach und nur die .iso einlegen muss und alles bootet schön ?
<shox> efi
<shox> *
<k1l_> shox: meine motivation hast du kaputt gemacht, als du über ubuntu hergezogen bist und mint gelobt hast (was die arbeit von ubuntu nutzt)
<k1l_> kannst aber gerne in den mint support channel gehen und dich wundern und dann hier her kommen und dich entschuldigen.
<dAnjou> shox: so gelaber wie "warte immer noch auf ne Lösung" oder "frage mit wenig iq" kannste dir auch gern sparen
<k1l_> und wer so auf dicke hose macht, aber nicht in der lage ist, die zig "wie installier ich ubuntu auf meinem kack apple gerät" anleitungen findet, der sollte sich eh schämen
<shox> hahaha mint ist nicht ohne Grund platz1 der ubuntu Erfinder wollte wie redhad geld machen hat mil. hier reingesteckt mint klaut alles für lau und ubuntu kackt ab und der Erfinder hat null verdient sondern alles umsonst ausgegeben und geht mit ubuntu und der unhöflichen umhilfsbereiter community unter wären mint schon genug freiwillige Programmierer haben und ganz locker selber weiter optimieren ubuntu hat das schwerste ja schon f
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-11
<stevieh1> moin
<stevieh1> um nfs laufwerke zu mounten? Geht das nicht einfach via nautilus? Ich seh da nur "smb" und "network" (was immer network ist
<sash_> stevieh1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS#Auf-Freigaben-zugreifen
<kubine> Title: NFS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> stevieh1: fstab keine Option?
<stevieh1> klar... aber ich bin erstaunt
<sash_> Ja, hätte ich so auch nicht gedacht.
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Danke für die Hilfe gestern. Schönen Tag!
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh* libstdc++6:i386 and zlib1g:i386 seem to be the things that bribe the linaro toolchain to work
<LetoThe2nd> ETERM
<dadrc> Nicht eher ECHAN?
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: sei nicht so spitzfindig ;)
<user99> wenn ich ein mp4 mit vlc oder dragon player abspiele stimmen meistens die farben nicht. eben bspw. beim zweiten mal öffnen nicht. beim ersten mal waren sie völlig ok. woran kann das liegen? ich hab vor ein paar tagen kub 14.04 installiert. das problem bestand seit dem.
<Rochvellon> schau mal in vlc in den videoeinstellungen, ob bei "YUV nach RGB" ein haken gesetzt ist
<irc0071> hi, ich will mit dd eine festplatte klonen. wird dann der freie speicher in die .img auch geschrieben?
<LetoThe2nd> irc0071: jep
<irc0071> wie kann ich das ohne freien speicher klonen?
<LetoThe2nd> mit dd gar nicht.
<mbx7> irc0071: partimage
<mbx7> habe es zumindest eben zufällig gelesen
<mbx7> noch nicht ausprobiert
<LetoThe2nd> irc0071: siehe dazu: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<betz0r> ich benutze "maldet --monitor /path/to/dir". dieser prozess endet scheinbar irgendwann plötzlich ohne logeintrag etc. gibt es eine möglichkeit den grund und den zeitpunkt herrauszufinden?
<mbx7> LetoThe2nd: genau da hab ich es gelesen
<stevieh1> was war nochmal das gui tool um mal kurz ein flac verzeichnis oder sonstwas in ein mp3 zu wandeln?
<stevieh1> ah, Sound Converter, danke!
<Rochvellon> stevieh1: xcfa kanns auch :)
<irc0071> danke LetoThe2nd und mbx7. partimage wird es sein. aber kann ich die erstellten images mit partimage dann per -o loop einhängen? im wiki fand ich dazu keine angabe.
<irc0071> hab gegoogelt. scheint dann aufwendung zu sein. :-D
<irc0071> aufwendig
<stevieh1> Rochvellon: und wie mach ich aus einem flac und nem cuesheet einzelnen flacs oder mp3?
<ppq> http://en.linuxreviews.org/HOWTO_splitt_lossless_audio_files_%28ape,_flac,_wv,_wav%29_using_.cue_files
<ppq> stevieh1, ^
<Rochvellon> stevieh1: http://code.google.com/p/cue2tracks/ bspw. ist ein konsolenprogramm
<kubine> Title: cue2tracks - Tool for splitting audio CD image to tracks with cue sheet info. - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<stevieh1> ok, mal probiern
<stevieh1> ppq: ah, ok, da brech ich mir einen mit den Metadaten ab, das mag ich nich ;-9
<ppq> ne, das script macht das für dich
<ppq> aber wenn das andere das automagisch kann, nimm halt das
<stevieh1> cuebreakpoints example.cue | shnsplit -o flac example.flac das macht das nicht
<stevieh1> ah I see
<ppq> steht weiter unten
<ppq> lesen und so, wenn schon nicht googeln. tztztz
<ppq> :p
<stevieh1> ich lass nicht nur gugln ich lass auch noch lesen :-)
<stevieh1> https://github.com/ftrvxmtrx/split2flac das ist hybsch
<kubine> Title: ftrvxmtrx/split2flac · GitHub (at github.com)
<irc0071> jetzt habe ich ein problem mit der pfadangabe für die externe festplatte zum sichern. da ist wohl ein leerzeichen im pfad wo die externe festplatte eingehängt ist. wie gebe ich den pfad in partimage korrekt an?
<ppq> irc0071, mit "anführungszeichen"
<ppq> alternativ ein \ vor jedem leerzeichen, aber mit "" ists schöner
<irc0071> bspw. /media/1TB\ Festplatte/sda1.gz geht nicht
<ppq> irc0071, geh mal im terminal zu dem pfad, mit ls oder so, und nutz tab-completion. zb. eingeben: ls /media/1[TAB]
<ppq> also, tab drücken, nicht eingeben ;)
<ppq> auch mehrmals sonst, dann kriegst du möglichkeiten angezeigt
<ppq> sonst kannst du den pfad auch aus einem dateimanager rauskopieren und in "" setzen
<irc0071> ja das ist im terminal mit /media/1TB\ Festplatte angebeben
<irc0071> aber das nimmt partimage nicht an
<irc0071> im bereich "* Imagedatei erstellen/benutzen"
<ppq> gibts da keinen "browse" knopf oder sowas?
<irc0071> gibts nicht
<irc0071> also den kompletten pfad in " " setzen?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> dann aber ohne \
<irc0071> so: "/media/1TB Festplatte/sda1.gz" ?
<ppq> ja
<irc0071> ok
<irc0071> da kam ein Fehler: "bitte speicherplatz oder zugriffsrechte prüfen"
<ppq> ah, das ist doch schonmal hilfreich. du das doch mal, mit df -h und ls -lah.
<irc0071> genauer hieß die fehlermeldung so: Fehler beim Erzeugen der temporären Datei ["/media/1TB Hitachi/pi815c1d8b.tmp]. Bitte Speicherplatz und prüfen.
<irc0071> genauer hieß die fehlermeldung so: Fehler beim Erzeugen der temporären Datei ["/media/1TB Hitachi/pi815c1d8b.tmp]. Bitte Speicherplatz und Zugriffsrechte prüfen.
<ppq> irc0071, ja, dann mach das mal. und welches dateisystem ist das auf der externen festplatte? wenn fat32, geht das eh nicht
<irc0071> http://pastebin.com/G1pcw6YN
<kubine> Title: Dateisystem Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf /dev/sdc1 931G - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<irc0071> es ist ext4
<irc0071> aber ich öffne partimage mit sudo partimage
<jokrebel> was läuft hier falsch? Seit ich mein Ubuntu 14.04 nur noch im text-modus hochfahre funktioniert meine Webcam nicht mehr. Alle Programme sagen was von "/dev/video0: Permission denied". Erst wenn ich die GUI starte _und_ mich kurz einlogge geht es. Dann kommt zB. in "motion" -> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420778/
<kubine> Title: motion › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> naja, offenbar trotzdem ein rechteproblem, irc0071. gib bitte mal ein: ls -lah /media
<irc0071> http://pastebin.com/VLZJpQ7Q
<kubine> Title: lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ ls -lah /media/ insgesamt 4,0K drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 80 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> irc0071, :)
<jokrebel> was genau passiert da nach dem GUI-Login noch damit das klappt? Und wie bekomm ich das auch ohne die GUI aufzurufen zum laufen? Wenn ich die GUI per "sudo service lightdm stop" nämlich anschließend wieder abschalte geht es trotzdem noch.
<ppq> root hat keine zugriffsrechte
<jokrebel> im paste ab zeile 11 ist _nach_ dem grafischen Login.
<jokrebel> kann doch auch nicht die Lösung sein, dass ich die GUI anlassen muss, den Autologin benutzen um dann anschließend ein "sudo service lightdm stop" abzusetzen, damit ich die Cam auch ohne laufendes X nutzen kann.
<ppq> jokrebel, schau dich mal in den autostarts deiner DE um, ob dir da etwas auffällt, wie zb. udev geschichten
<irc0071> da steht 1000, ist das der user der das etx4 erstellt hat?
<ppq> irc0071, 1000 ist üblicherweise der erste "echte" user eines linux-systems
<ppq> irc0071, führ mal dies aus: chmod -R a+rwx "/media/1TB Hitachi"  # das sind zwar ziemlich weit gefasste rechte, aber das sollte ja kein problem darstellen bei einer externen festplatte
<jokrebel> ppq: Ist ein 14.04.1 mit Unity welches ich per grub-option "text" eigentlich nur noch ohne X starten lassen wollen würde (wenn denn dann trotzdem noch alles funktionieren würde)
<ppq> jokrebel, ja, ich erinnere mich
<jokrebel> wo schau ich da?
<ppq> in den unity autostarts
<ppq> oder so
<jokrebel> startprogramme? (GUI-Program) steht nichts dergleichen
<ppq> jokrebel, die "text" option bewirkt, dass lightdm nicht startet (die abfrage ist im lightdm init script). recherchier doch mal in den upstart conf files, welche services von lightdm abhängen. vielleicht musst du welche so einstellen, dass sie auch ohne lightdm starten
<irc0071> reicht auch ein "chmod -R a+rw" ?
<irc0071> ausführen will ich ja nix dort 
<ppq> nein
<ppq> lies mal, was chmod tut
<ppq> !chmod > irc0071 
<kubine> irc0071: Informationen zu chmod finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<ppq> oh achso, falsch gelesen
<ppq> aber reicht trotzdem nicht. du brauchst +x auf das verzeichnis "1TB Hitachi", sonst kann man nicht per cd dort rein
<jokrebel> ppq: uff
<ppq> es reicht aber, *nur* das verzeichnis "1TB Hitachi" auf +x zu setzen und rekursiv ohne x
<ppq> jokrebel, einfach mal die ausgabe von "ls /etc/init" überfliegen und gucken welche services plausibler weise irgendwas mit usb, udev, webcams, kernelmodulen, video etc. zu tun haben könnten und dort reinschauen
<jokrebel> ppq: Da sind jede Menge ...conf Dateien zu finden.
<jokrebel> ppq: Frag mich grad ob ein "Würgaround" ala GUI-Autologin und da dann ein zeitverzögertes "sudo service lightdm stop" vielleicht einfacher für mich wär ;-)
<ppq> tzz
<jokrebel> ppq: Ja ich weis - nicht schön ... aber vermutlich schneller Zielführend wie sich das schon wieder anschaut.
<irc0071> ppq: das geht dennoch nicht in partimage selbst mit den " "
<irc0071> es kommt die selbe meldung
<jokrebel> ppq: laut http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420778/ (ab Zeile 11 ist der GUI-Login da) hat es vielleicht nur mit nem Treiber (oder aber auch mit v4l2) zu tun, aber wie bring ich den im Textmodus zum laufen?
<kubine> Title: motion › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<irc0071> habs jetzt anders gemacht. direkt über den befehl die pfade angegeben und es geht. :)
<jokrebel> ppq: Hab jetzt erstmal den GUI-Login wieder aktiviert. Was ich da bei text-only noch wo und wie machen müsste damit auch die USB-Cam geht erschließt sich mir da gerade gar nicht.
<haruspexx> seez
<oxmox> moin habe ein kleines problem angeblich habe ich kein en Speicherplatz mehr df giebt das raus http://pastebin.com/hcJDpvaL da nach ist auch das problem zu sehen 
<kubine> Title: Dateisystem 1K-Blöcke Benutzt Verfügbar Verw% Eingehängt auf /dev/sd - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<teepee> oxmox: was sagt denn "df -i" ?
<oxmox> http://pastebin.com/qDawSz6S
<kubine> Title: oxmox@hellgate-server:~$ df -i Dateisystem Inodes IBenutzt IFrei IUse% Ei - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<teepee> öhm, 0 inodes? was für ein filesystem ist denn /media/oxmox ? ntfs oder so?
<oxmox> btrfs
<jokrebel> ist das nicht immer noch beta?
<teepee> hmm, keine ahnung was da krumm ist. wenn die inodes alle sind, kann es auch fehler wie "kann keine datei anlegen" geben. aber er sagt ja gleich es wären insgesamt 0
<oxmox> is nur für daten 8)
<oxmox> also die / ist soweit ich mich erinnere keine btrfs 
<oxmox> oh is doch alles btrfs 8)
<embik> hat hier jemand ein bisschen Ahnung von launchpad/PPAs? wenn ich ein 404 bekomme bei meinem (neu erstellten) PPA, kann es sein dass ich einfach warten muss bis der index erzeugt wird?
<irc0071> fsarchiver ist sogar noch schicker als partimage laut wiki :)
<irc0071> kann sein, embik
<embik> irc0071: okay, ansonsten hab ich nämlich eine Option dafür noch nicht gefunden
<embik> ah, der index ist da :)
<martin_87> guten abend 
<martin_87> jemand da der mir vllt helfen kann ??
<k1l_> kommt auf die frage an
<martin_87> es geht um meinen laptop
<bekks> Stell doch mal deine Frage :)
<k1l_> ok, dann nicht
<k1l_> :)
<k1l_> pack mal alle info rein und wir schauen mal
<martin_87> benutze mint 17 und meine tastatur beleuchtung geht nicht. gibt es eine möglichkeit das irgendwie über das terminal zu regeln ??
<bekks> Möglicherweise. Aber das wird dir der Mint Support beantworten können.
<k1l_> das frag bitte die mint leute, da sie da eigene kernel und firmware regeln verfolgen
<martin_87> ach so hat da jemand den channel von denen ??
<k1l_> !mint
<kubine> k1l_: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<martin_87> ahh ok vielen dank
<k1l_> sollte in deinem irc programm auch voreingestellt sein
<martin_87> ne leider nicht oder welchen meinst du denn ?? ich benutze xchat 
<k1l_> klar stellt mint da ihre channel ein. der support dort ist nur eher schlecht wesehalb die leute dann oft hierher kommen. aber dann wundert man sich hier stundenlang warum das nicht geht und am ende ist das doch ein mint problem. deswegen bitte dort fragen
<martin_87> ok ja sry wusste ich nicht.sry nochmal für die störung
<martin_87> na klasse der support da ist ja voll für den ar...
<mrkramps> martin_87, was ist den das für ein laptop?
<martin_87> ein laptop von toshiba ein p775
<martin_87> ich suche schon lange verzweifelt nach einer lösung 
<mrkramps> martin_87, geht es dir darum, dass du es an- und ausstellen kannst, oder dass es permanent leuchtet?
<martin_87> ist mir eigentlich egal der einfachste wäg wäre mir am liebsten 
<mrkramps> angeblich reicht es einmal eine win 7 installations-cd zu starten und die beleuchtung anzuschalten … danach kann man die installation wieder abbrechen, siehe auch:
<mrkramps> http://askubuntu.com/questions/223305/backlit-keyboard-on-toshiba-satellite-p755-s5184-doesnt-work-in-ubuntu-12-04
<kubine> Title: Backlit keyboard on Toshiba Satellite P755-S5184 doesnt work in Ubuntu 12.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<martin_87> ich habe schon viel im internet geschaut aber meistens finde ich sachen oder befehle für die konsole meistens für dell laptops oder hp.
<martin_87> ok 
<martin_87> das habe ich auch schon probiert 
<martin_87> habe auch dual boot aber immer wenn ich den pc aus mache und dann wieder an dann geht das wieder nicht dsas licht 
<mrkramps> du verwendest vermutlich den EFI bootmanager?
<mrkramps> dass es unter windows funktioniert ist allerdings schonmal gut, weil anscheinend haben gar nicht alle modelle der p775-serie dieses backlit
<martin_87> ja aber mit der frage nach efi bootmanager bin ich bisschen überfordert 
<martin_87> bin ziemlich neu bei linux
<martin_87> woran erkenne ich das denn ob ich einen efi boot habe ??
<mrkramps> martin_87, streich die frage nach EFI
<martin_87> ok
<mrkramps> allerdings hätte ich gerne die terminal-ausgabe von:$ uname -r
<martin_87> 3.13.0-24-generic
<martin_87> ebent kurz afk 
<mrkramps> mit scheint, es geht hier um diesen bug: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32742
<kubine> Title: Bug 32742 Keyboard backlight does not work on Toshiba Satellite M series laptops (at bugzilla.kernel.org)
<mrkramps> analog dazu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1295456
<kubine> Title: Bug #1295456 “[Toshiba Satellite A660/07U] Keyboard backlight no...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<martin_87> so wieder da 
<martin_87> aber bei den bugs geht es doch nicht umdas modell p775 
<mrkramps> der bug betrifft scheinbar diverse modelle
<martin_87> mhh ok das ist doof 
<martin_87> ich dachte vllt gibt es da einen befehl per konsole um das tastatur licht an zu sprechen 
<mrkramps> man kann die gerätedatei der beleuchtung wohl direkt ansprechen, scheint aber wenig erfolgversprechend zu sein
<mrkramps> steht alles in dem bug report
<mrkramps> die implementierung an sich scheint aber inzwischen im kernel angekommen zu sein
<mrkramps> 14.10 hätte bspw. schon kernel 3.16
<martin_87> mhh klasse ok dann werde ich wohl moch warten müssen weil so gut bin ich mit linux auch noch nicht vetraut das ich mich da jetzt einfach mal ebent so ran machen kann 
<mrkramps> du brennt dir halt die iso von ubuntu 14.10 auf eine DVD und startest davon
<martin_87> ok und vom usb stick aus geht das auch ??
<Rochvellon> 14.04 hat auch den 3.16er
<mrkramps> oO
<Rochvellon> jo, vorhin aus den repos installiert
<mrkramps> jetzt wo du es sagst
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, oder ist das über Hardware Enablement Stack?
<mrkramps> weil 3.16 ist dafür doch erst im Februar 2015 vorgesehen
<Rochvellon> mrkramps: ich habe die installation manuell mit linux-generic-lts-utopic angestoßen
<mrkramps> ah, dann sind die also vor release von 14.04.2 schon in den paketquellen
<martin_87> und was heisst das jetzt für mich ??
<mrkramps> martin_87, dass du trotzdem besser einen neueren kernel mit einem live-system testest
<martin_87> und das wäre welches ??
<mrkramps> !Live-usb > martin_87 
<kubine> martin_87: Informationen zu Live-USB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<martin_87> ja live usb weiss ich wie das geht also ubuntu 14.04 oder 14.10 oder wie ??
<mrkramps> martin_87, wie gesagt, versuche es mit ubuntu 14.10 … oder meinet wegen lubuntu 14.10, weil der doenload kleiner ist
<Rochvellon> martin_87: lad dir mal 14.10 herunter, das hat den 3.16er kernel standardmäßig aktiviert
<Rochvellon> und damit kannst du dann testen
<martin_87> ok 
<martin_87> vielen dank dann werde ich das auf jeden fall mal morgen probieren 
<Rochvellon> und wenn der test erfolgreich ist, so spricht mmn nichts dagegen, unter 14.04 den utopic-kernel zu installieren
<martin_87> ok hatte mich bis jetzt immer vor ubuntu gestreubt weil ich immer probleme mit meiner grafikkarte hatte bei mint komischer weise nie 
<bekks> Welche Grafikkarte hast du genau?
<martin_87> nvidia 540m 
<bekks> Optimus, ih bah :)
<k1l_> nvidia-prime nutzen und gut ist
<martin_87> ja deswgen hatte ich bei ubuntu immer probleme 
<martin_87> und bei mint läuft alles nach der install 
<k1l_> muss ja auch bei dem support :)
<martin_87> mein problem ist aber auch das ich bei ubuntu mit der oberfläche nicht klar komme 
<martin_87> also dieser unity scheiss 
<k1l_> ach komm
<bekks> Du musst kein Unity nutzen.
<bekks> Es gibt auch noch diverse andere Oberflächen für Ubuntu.
<martin_87> ja was ist mit ubuntu mate ??
<k1l_> ubuntu hat drölfzig desktops in den quellen und bietet iirc 5 verschiedene cds an mit vorinstallierten desktops.
<martin_87> eigentlich 
<k1l_> also wenn du schon herkommst, weil du im mint channel keinen support bekommst, dann würde ich wenigstens den guten gast spielen....
<martin_87> ja bin ich doch würde auch auf ubuntu wechseln 
<k1l_> aber?
<martin_87> aber wie gesagt bin ziemlich neu 
<martin_87> finde mich da so langsam erst rein 
<k1l_> du findest den link zu ubuntu mate nicht? du kannst kein ppa einrichten und das cinnamon paket nachinstallieren?
<bekks> Und?
<mrkramps> martin_87, "ziemlich neu" sein, das spricht eigentlich alleine wegen dem support schon für ubuntu
 * Rochvellon findet vom prinzip her unity recht gut
<martin_87> ja das stimmt da habt ihr recht vllt habe ich mich einfach zu viel von der oberfläche von mint beeinflussen lassen 
<mrkramps> martin_87, außerdem sollst du doch nur mit einem live-system testen
<k1l_> also entweder du lebst mit mint und dem nicht existierenden support und kommst nicht hier her und erzählst wie kacke ubuntu ist oder du nutzt halt ubuntu und hast ne richtige community.
<martin_87> ok und was sagt ihr zu ubuntu mate ??
<mrkramps> wenn das keine besserung bringt, brauchst du eh nicht neu installieren bzw. umsteigen
<mrkramps> martin_87, ich sage dazu, dass es für diesen anwendungsfall jetzt völlig ungeeignet ist
<martin_87> nein ich habe doch nie gesagt das ubuntu kacke ist 
<k1l_> martin_87: ja nutz halt mate wenn du magst. da fällt hier keinem der kiefer runter. es gibt sogar ne ubuntu mate cd mit direkt eingestelltem mate.
<bekks> martin_87: "also dieser unity scheiss".
<martin_87> ja ich meinte mit unity scheiss nur die oberfläche nicht das system an sich 
<martin_87> sry wenn das falsch rüber kam und ich es falsch ausgedrückt habe 
<k1l_> martin_87: ich habe dir schon gesagt, dass das mehr als unpassend ist, wenn du absichtlich hier herkommst und auf dummy machst, weil der mint support nicht existend ist, dann auch noch ubuntu und/oder die oberfläche zu beleidigen
<martin_87> woist das problem wenn ich über die ubuntu unity meine meinung sage 
<k1l_> nochmal: die ubuntu community, die du mit beleidigst, macht hier die arbeit, die deine community von deinem super OS nicht gebacken bekommt.
<martin_87> ist das ein kindergarten und alle hängen mich gleich nur weil mir etwas nicht an ubuntu gefällt und ich mich deswgen weil ich grün hinter den ohren bin mich für ein vllt falsches system entschieden habe ??
<bekks> martin_87: Liest Du eigentlich was man Dir schreibt?
<martin_87> ja lese ich sehr gerne sogar 
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht, denn du ignorierst ganz offensichtlich das, was man Dir zu deinem Verhalten sagt.
<k1l_> martin_87: du lügst hier frech und beleidigst und dann bist du pampig?
<martin_87> ach vergesst es 
<k1l_> mint hat ihre channel im autostart. du warst dort, hast keinen support bekommen. kommst dann in diesen channel. dir wird geholfen. du musst aber weiter zeigen, dass mint ja besser ist und den desktop von ubuntu beleidigen und findest das auch noch ok so.
<martin_87> ist schon ok. ich danke euch trotzdem für eure hilfe und euren support aber ich denke nicht das ich hier in diesen chat rein passe werde aber trotzdem eure tipps  dankend annehmen und werde es ausprobieren was ihr mir geraten habt 
<k1l_> nutze mint. werde glücklich. fällt uns keine zacke aus der krone. bekamst sogar hier hilfe. aber dann noch die scheißtour abziehen reicht irgendwann.
<martin_87> ich glaub ihr lebt in einer falschen welt wenn ihr meint nur weil mir die unity oberfläche nicht gefäält zu behauptet ich beleidige euch 
<martin_87> welche tour ?? komm mal klar ich habe meine meinung geäussert 
<bekks> martin_87: Du lebst in der falschen Welt, wenn du meinst, irgendwas oder irgendwen beleidigen zu müssen und ernsthaft zu glauben, dass andere das akzeptieren.
<martin_87> das ist eine beleidigung ??
<martin_87> was ich geäußert habe ??
<martin_87> weil ich meine meinung sage und sage das die unity oberfläche nicht gut aussieht und mir nicht gefällt ??
<k1l_> martin_87: deine freundin gefällt mir nicht vs deine freundin ist scheiße. während du bei deinem freund zu gast bist.
<martin_87> ja und dann ist das seine meinung 
<martin_87> lol 
<martin_87> und was juckt mich das ??
<k1l_> aber genug davon, du wolltest zum mint support gehen
<martin_87> nicht im geringsten 
<martin_87> lol wann habe ich das denn gesagt 
<martin_87> ??
<martin_87> ich habe nur geschrieben das ich hier nicht rein passe in eure community weil man hier nicht seine meinung sagen darf ohne an den pranger gestellt zu werden 
<k1l_> du hast nicht "nur" deine meinung gesagt
<k1l_> aber das problem scheint eher zu sein, dass du nicht liest was man dir schreibt. deswegen passt du eh nicht hier rein
<martin_87> ahh ok das gleiche könnte ich auch von euch behaupten trotzdem wünsche euch noch einen schönen abend bye 
<mrkramps> 'ne großartige nummer … die support-philosophie irritiert mich beizeiten schon etwas
<_moep_> hm?
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-12
<mrkramps> ich sollte in den mint-channel gehen, da sind genug hilfesuchende und zumindest niemand, der einem scheiße in den support reinquatsch, weil er meint er hätte da wieder blasphemie gewittert
<mrkramps> in diesem sinne, gute nacht
<k1l> solange die leute freiwillig oder von den mint leuten geschickt hier her kommen kann es so schlimm hier nicht sein. vor allem wenn sie trotzdem erzählen müssen wie toll mint und wie kacke ubuntu sei...
<k0tze> morgen leute. ich benutze chromium und immer wenn ich youtube starte kommt zuerst die meldung(im yt fernseher :D) "ein fehler ist aufgetreten versuchen sie es später nocheinmal" und danach startet das video. ich denke es liegt daran dass er zuerst flash lädt und danach den html5 player?
<k0tze> das Problem ist folgendes: wenn ich nun ein Video auf Vollbild umschalte ist immer unten die aktuelle Youtube adresse in der Statusleiste(unten) und verdeckt das Menü vom Player.. jemand ne idee wie ich das beheben kann?
<k0tze> siehe -> http://imgur.com/j1cotnw
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<nagetier> koegs, Moin, habe kaum zeit.. schau mal ob das aktivieren/deaktivieren der Hardware-Beschleunigung von flash hilft
<nagetier> k0tze, 
<nagetier> Moin koegs ;)
<_moep_> k0tze: hast du flash oder pepperflash?
<k0tze> _moep Adobe Flash Player - Version: 15.0.0.189
<k0tze> laut chrome://plugins/
<_moep_> hm hab ich auch drin^^
<k0tze> wie gesagt denke auch mal dass er irgendwie den HTML5 player lädt. es klappen auch viele andere Flash anwendungen nicht richtig.. z.B. kann ich bei amazon die Hörproben nicht anspielen
<_moep_> guck mal ob hardwarebeschleinigung an/aus ist
<_moep_> und änder das mal^^
<k0tze> war an, habs mal ausgemacht - chromium neustart; hat aber leider nichts geändert
 * LetoThe2nd just did an experiment: rotate the screens the office dualhead setup
<LetoThe2nd> feels funny, but you can see a shitload of code instantly
<LetoThe2nd> ECHAN
<harry8282> hallo.
<harry8282> "[ 7806.410000] UDP: short packet: From 77.8.x.x:1194 1477/1469 to 192.168.1.50:44313"
<harry8282> hat jemand eine idee woran es liegen könnte? beide interfaces laufen mit mtu 1500
<harry8282> es geht um ein vpn mit openvpn
<stevieh> und das passiert oft?
<rubberduck> wie ist denn die path-mtu? durchgängig auch 1500?
<harry8282> ja - kernel log ist voll damit
<user9> installed 14.04. firefox ist verly slow. already followed these instructions http://askubuntu.com/questions/459271/mozilla-firefox-terribly-slow-on-ubuntu-14-04   and deactivated ubuntu extensions under add on and did the settings in global config
<kubine> Title: Mozilla Firefox terribly slow on Ubuntu 14.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> Kann man Filezilla auch für alle Verzeichnisse und Unterverzeichnisse nach unterschieden suchen lassen, oder geht das nur direkt pro Verezichnis?
<bekks> Ich nehme für sowas rsync oder unison :)
<Rochvellon> oder auch synkron
<Satorisanja> Nabend
<jokrebel> ...was aber alles meine Frage nicht beantwortet.
<Satorisanja> Ich habe das neue grub2, was aber nen Fehler aufweist. 
<bekks> "Das neue grub2"?
<Satorisanja> Ich wollt debian 7.7. neben Lubuntu installieren, seitdemtreten Fehler auf. als ich das Medium als updatequelle entfernt hatte wollte mein Rechner 50 Aktualisierungen machen.
<Satorisanja> ja neu, weil sieht anders aus.
<Satorisanja> liegt wohl an der gui
<Satorisanja> bekks ich hatte einige Packetquellen doppelt.
<bekks> An was für einer GUI?
<Satorisanja> Das AUswahlmenue, was vor dem Systemstart erscheint, wenn mehrere Systeme installiert wurden.
<Satorisanja> das nannte ich Gui, war wohl der falsche Ausdruck.
<nagetier> Satorisanja, wenn das Installationsmedium als einzige Quelle bis zu dem Zeitpunkt eingetragen war, und nach dem Entfernen eine Onlinequelle referenziert wird, ist das doch soweit ok.. es liegen halt nur dort Updates vor.
<Satorisanja> danke nagetier.
<Satorisanja> Das sagt mein Bios : http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QKfuMeUP
<bekks> Was hat das BIOS damit zu tun?!
<jokrebel> Warum hab ich hier auf dem 14.04.1 welches ich jeden Tag benutze den Kernel 3.13.0-40 aber auf dem Rechner der nur alle paar Tage mal läuft (manchmal länger) ist schon 3.13.0-43 drauf?
<jokrebel> geht hier die Aktualisierungsverwaltung nicht mehr?
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht? Das musst du nachprüfen :)
<jokrebel> Nachdem ich sie nun manuell aufgerufen habe sind nun auch jede Menge Updates verfügbar.
<jokrebel> bekks: Und wie?
<bekks> jokrebel: sudp apt-get update; duso apt-get dist-upgrade :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Ja - auch da fand er dann was. Bisher war ich es aber gewohnt, dass sich da die Aktualisierungsverwaltung automagisch meldet, wenn was ansteht...
<bekks> Wenn die ein Log hat, musst du da mal reinsehen. Ich verlasse mich nicht auf diese Automatismen, ich baue mir diese Automatismen überwachbar selbst :)
<jokrebel> deshalb die Frage: 9:31 < jokrebel       > geht hier die Aktualisierungsverwaltung nicht mehr? 
<Rochvellon> jokrebel: kann sein, dass bei einem update etwas falsch konfiguriert war. hatte es jetzt in der letzten zeit öfters, dass ich bei updates über den updatemanager das pw eingeben musste
<jokrebel> bekks: ging bisher zuverlässig. Warum soll ich mir ein Rad bauen welches bereits exisitiert und in der Ubuntu-Grundinstalltion eingebaut ist?
<bekks> Dann prüf über das Log nach ob alles so rund gelaufen ist, bei deinem Rad :)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Ja klar. zB. wenn ein neuer Kernel dabei ist; da werd ich dann auch nach dem Passwort gefragt. Deshalb kam aber trotzdem immer automatisch die Meldung, daß Updates vorhanden sind (bisher)
<k0tze|2> nabend leute hab heut morgen schonmal gefragt, vlt ist ja jetzt jemand wach der weiß was zu tun ist. und zwar verdeckt die url leiste das menu bei youtube im fullscreen, krieg die leiste einfach nicht deaktiviert. jemand ne idee? siehe -> http://imgur.com/j1cotnw
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<k0tze|2> Adobe Flash Player - Version: 15.0.0.189 & Chromium    39.0.2171.65 (Entwickler-Build) Ubuntu 14.04
<jokrebel> k0tze|2: Ich hab mit Chrome im Vollbildmodus (F11) noch nicht mal ne URL-Leiste - nur die Youtube-Suchzeile
<k0tze|2> jokrebel: das hätte ich auch gerne ;)
<bazZzti> moin
<bazZzti> ich kann mich an meinem lubuntu rechner nicht mehr anmelden. nach der eingabe meines passworts in der anmeldemaske, kommt die anmeldemaske wieder ohne einen fehler
<bbrr> hi
<Fuchs> bazZzti: auf einem VT einloggen  (CTRL+ALT+F1) und Dateirechte im Home pruefen, insbesondere von den versteckten Dateien, die X braucht, 
<Fuchs> bazZzti: ansonsten andere graphische Oberflaeche installieren und die versuchen, resp. auf dem VT einen neuen User erstellen und mit dem versuchen. 
<Fuchs> sollten es die Dateirechte gewesen sein, aktuell meine beste Vermutung: nicht mehr sudo fuer graphische Applikationen verwenden in Zukunft. 
<bbrr> Ich habe gerade ein dist upgrade gemacht von saucy (13.04?) auf 14.04 (afair), leider habe ich jetzt keine grafische Oberfläche mehr (ich verwende gnome3). Terminals funktionieren normal, bei neustart wird auch der korrekte animierte gnome screen angezeigt. Hat jemand eine Idee oder einen Ansatz? Wäre großartig
<bbrr> also der animierte gnome screen der beim runterfahren erscheint
<bazZzti> anderer user klappt nicht
<bazZzti> andere gui installieren welche nimmt man da?
<Rochvellon> hm, wenn es relativ schlank sein soll, kannst du xfce nehmen. soll es noch schlanker sein, kannst du auch openbox oder so installieren
<bazZzti> ne, was ganz einfaches
<bazZzti> der rechner wird nach dem copyjob abgerissen
<bbrr> Ich probiere mal nomodeset bei grub. Das war doch shift gedrückt halten? habe ich gerade ein paar mal erfolglos probiert
<bbrr> re
<bbrr> Kann ich irgendwie default Werte setzen o.ä. wenn gnome3 nicht mehr richtig startet (=black screen) alles andere aber funktioniert?
<bbrr> monitors.xml löschen hatte keinen effekt, was imHo auch naheliegend ist da ich mich auch schon nicht einloggen kann
<bbrr> re
<testdr> bbrr: was ist mit recovery-modus? Im grub-boot-menü auswählen.
<bbrr> der recovery modus hat ganz seltsame dinge gemacht
<bbrr> mal überlegen
<testdr> bbrr: dann mach in nochmal und schreib dabei auf was Du machst. Du kannst damit auch den X11-Server (inkl. Grafik-Treiber) neu konfigurieren.
<bbrr> ja genau in so einem menü war ich
<bbrr> da ist leider nichts passiert als ich "reconfigure graphic driver" o.ä. ausprobiert habe. ok ich werds nochmal machen und aufschreiben
<bbrr> brb
<testdr> bbrr: alternativ - wenn Du schon etliche Stunden zugange bist - hol Dir die entsprechende 14.04.01 X/L/K/Ubuntu-Iso und teste mit der die Hardware und mache ein Backup der notewendigen Dateien und installiere eine saubere Version. Je nach Größe des Backups ist das vielleicht der schnellere Weg.
<bbrr> re
<bbrr> recovery Mode -> failsafeX -> zuerst keine Maus gehabt, dann ein "X" als Mauszeiger
<bbrr> recover graphics -> use default configs -> auf ok geklickt, nichts passiert
<bbrr> recover graphics -> used backed up conf -> auch nichts passiert
<bbrr> run in low graphocs mode -> kam wieder in das wiederherstellung auswahlmenü, habe "normal start" ausgewählt
<bbrr> Auflösung ist jetzt niedriger in den terminals, schwarzer screen ist noch da
<bbrr> also in der gdm session
<mrkramps> bbrr, welche grafikkarte mit welchem treiber?
<bbrr> Radeon HD 7560D
<bbrr> wie ermittel ich den treiber?
<mrkramps> frag ich anders, hast du einen treiber dafür nachinstalliert?
<bbrr> soweit ich mich erinnere nicht
<bbrr> problem trat zum ersten mal beim distupgrade von saucy auf 14.04(?) auf
<mrkramps> hast du denn 14.04 vorher mit einer live-cd getestet?
<bbrr> nein
<bbrr> klingt nach einer guten Idee fürs nächste mal
<bbrr> ah eine evtl wichtige sache: Andere Änderung jüngst war das ich einen KVM siwtch verbaut hatte, der Ärger gemacht hat
<bbrr> auch auf dem Laptop der aktuell sehr ähnliches symptom aufweist
<bbrr> Nach dem entfernen des switches war aber zumindest hier auf dem PC alles wieder normal
<bbrr> brb
<bbrr> re
<bbrr> ok, neuer plan: mache morgen nochmal einen anlauf außer jmd gibt hier jetzt noch input.. ich installier mir nen terminal audio player und les was oder so und bleibe hier jedenfalls noch drin
<dAnjou> cmus is gut
<bbrr> hab grad mp3blaster spontan genommen... hatte ich vor jahren mal schon verwendet
<testdr> bbrr:  alternativ - wenn Du schon etliche Stunden zugange bist - hol Dir die entsprechende 14.04.01 X/L/K/Ubuntu-Iso und teste mit der die Hardware und mache ein Backup der notwendigen Dateien und installiere eine saubere Version. Je nach Größe des Backups ist das vielleicht der schnellere Weg.
<bbrr> das ist ein guter gedanke
<bbrr> ich habe auch meine Daten auf seperaten partitionen
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-13
<bbrr> so bin erstmal off, cya morgen
<Nick_name_> nabend
<Nick_name_> weiss jemand ob es möglich ist, direkt ein bild in dem framebuffer zu laden, ohne den monitor auf dem desktop aktiv zu haben?
<Nick_name_> sodass ein direktes bild angezeigt wird?
<mrkramps> und wo soll das angezeigt werden?
<mrkramps> Nick_name_, oder meintest du „ohne den desktop auf dem monitor aktiv zu haben“?
<Nick_name_> mrkramps: ich meins so, am 2ten ausgang der grafikkarte ist ein beamer angeschlossen
<Nick_name_> darauf soll ein bild das genau die native auflösung des beamers hat angezeigt werden.
<Nick_name_> es dürfen aber absolut keinerlei verzerrungen oder sonstige sachen auf dem bild sein
<Nick_name_> da war meine überlegung ob ich das bild nicht direkt in den bildspeicher der grafikkarte schreiben kann, und den monitor gar nicht als "systemmonitor" verwenden
<mrkramps> ok, das leider eine nummer zu hoch für mich
<Rochvellon> und den beamer als 2. monitor einrichten?
<mrkramps> bildbetrachter für framebuffer, siehe  paket 'fbi'
<mrkramps> aber so mit direkt in hardware und so … nicht meine baustelle
<Nick_name_> also direkt in hw ist nicht nötig
<Nick_name_> ich möchte einfach quasi sagen können mit nem shell script oder so, bild-->script--beamer
<Nick_name_> ohne den weg zu gehen den beamer als desktop einzurichten
<mrkramps> Nick_name_, also suchst du eine lösung ohne desktopumgebung oder eine ganz ohne xserver?
<Nick_name_> xserver darf auf monitor 1 aktiv sein
<Nick_name_> aber den beamer möchte ich eigentlich ohne x ansteuern
<mrkramps> Nick_name_, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO/x1010.html
<kubine> Title: Using multi-headed framebuffers (at tldp.org)
<mrkramps> die dort verwendeten programme sind im paket 'fbset'
<Nick_name_> mrkramps: ne das ist nicht was ich meine, ich meine direkt in den grafikspeicher der karte schreiben
<Nick_name_> nicht wie ich ein dual head aufsetze
<mrkramps> dann würde ich mal irgendwo fragen, wo leute was von solchen dingen verstehen … wir machen hier i.R. nur anwender-support
<bbrr> re
<bbrr> nachdem es ja der gdm war, der den black screen bei mir gestern verursacht hat habe ich ihn dann als workaround erstmal gegen lightdm ausgetauscht
<pog> moin, kann im singleuser mode, nur root konsole, mein filesystem read-only remounten, um dann einen fsck zu machen?
<pog> bis anhin schaffte ich es nicht, dass das System beim aufstart die Fehler automatisch korrigieren würde (motzt inode und Blockzahl würde nicht mit der Realitat ueberinstimmen, aber ganz kleine differenz).
<testdr> pog: boote die Ubuntu-Live-Version und mach von der den fsck auf das ext4-root-Dateisystem - da siehst Du dann Fehler vielleicht besser und hast auch Optionen mögliche Festplattendefekte leichter zu erkennen.
<pog> testdr: o.k. ist sicher besser, als auf sich selbst. danke
<testdr> pog: wenn der fsck nach einem Stromausfall nicht läuft, deutet das leider meist auf schwerwiegendere Fehler hin - deshalb auch ans Backup denken
<pog> ja. 
<roro4> n'abend
<roro4> ich habe gitlab in docker laufen, allerdings ohne ssl, könnte ich auch einen apache um gitlab und andere services wrappen, der dann für die ssl verbindung sorgt?
<koegs> roro4: kannst du, aber schau dir mal nginx an, der ist sparsamer
<jokrebel> öhm - Bahnhof. Klingt sehr speziell und nicht unbedingt Ubuntu-Relevant 
<roro4> jokrebel, verwende brav ubuntu14.04 für meine docker images ;-)
<dasjoe> roro4: klassischer Anwendungsfall von nginx, wie koegs sagt
<dasjoe> roro4: hat halt den Nachteil, dass dein nginx die Zertifikate braucht und du die Zertifikate also nicht mit im Container hast. Andererseits… einfacheres Zertifikatsmanagement
<doev> Hallo. Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, den Monitor einens zweiten Rechners als Desktoperweiterung zu nutzen. Ich habe das mal gesehen, aber komme nicht mehr auf den Namen. Leider weiß ich auch nicht, ob es ein Linux Tools war. Kenn dazu jemand was?
<testdr> doev: normalerweise geht das sogar per GUI über die Monitor/Bildschirmeinstellungen - wenn der Bildschirm erkannt wird, d.h. natürlich auch der Ausgang der Grafikkarte.
<zy3pD> doev, guck mal in den systemeinstellungen unter anzeigegeräre
<doev> also der Bildschirm ist an einem anderen host angeschlossen.
<zy3pD> dann musst du ihn an deinem pc anschließen
<doev> da ist kein Anschluß mehr frei.
<bekks> Benutz "Synergy".
<zy3pD> was hat denn eine grafikkarte für anschlüsse?
<testdr> doev: dann meinst/denkst Du vielleicht an den X11-Server - und das das Anzeigegerät von anderen Programmen als denen auf dem Computer genutzt werden kann
<doev> ah, das könnte es gewesen sein.
<doev> bekks, danke das ist es. Ich hoffe nur es geht auch, dass ich Fenster zwischen Rechner hin und her schieben kann.
<doev> nur ein Keyboard/mouse ist schonmal ein Anfang.
<jokrebel> ist Synergy nicht inzwischen "unfrei und kostenpflichtig" geworden?
<doev> hmm, sieht so aus 
<doev> aber wenn es geht, wäre es mir die 10$ wert.
<zy3pD> gibt noch ne alte kostenlose versin zum download
<doev> aber ich kann ja folgendes tun: Ich starte auf einem Server eine Anwendung, die dann remote meinen Desktop-XServer nutzt. Was ich aber will, ist genau anders rum: Eine Anwendung läuft auf meinem Desktop, aber wird auf dem Server angeziegt.
<Rochvellon> hm, synergy 1.6.1 ist im repo von getdeb
<bekks> ssh -X
<doev> klar bekks, aber wenn ich es dann einen großen desktop hätte, wäre es schon schön.
<doev> synergy syncronisiert auch die zwischenablage, das ist schonmal viel wert.
<jokrebel> doev: Ein Aufruf per "ssh -X" dieser Anwendung wär keine Alternative?
<jokrebel> doev: Wenn Du den "ganzen Desktop" willst nimm VNC
<doev> jokrebel, doch wäre es.
<doev> ich guck mir erstmal die freie version von synergy an. kling nämlich ganz gut.
<bekks> doev: ssh -X ist der Desktop egal. ssh -X vom Server zum Client, und dann einfach die grafische Applikation starten. Fertig.
<bekks> Dann wird das Display des Server verwendet, und die Applikation läuft auf dem Client.
<doev> ich gehe per ssh -X auf den Server
<bekks> Falschrum...
<doev> ja, aber am server ist ja keine Tastatur
<doev> ... und keine Maus
<bekks> Aber ein Display?
<doev> ja
<bekks> Dann geh per ssh auf den server, und dann von dort aus per ssh -X auf den client.
<bekks> Wie ich oben sagte.
<doev> Error: no display specified
<bekks> Ja, das musst du dann natürlich auch noch definieren :)
<Rochvellon> hm, habe mich jetzt mal per ssh auf den server verbunden und dann ssh -X CLIENT aufgerufen und sehe nur den prompt für clientrechner?
<doev> Rochvellon, ja
<nagetier> Rochvellon, du musst auch eine Anwendung ssh -X mitgeben
<bekks> Nö, muss man nicht :)
<nagetier> ahne
<nagetier> stimmt
<bekks> Man muss aber auf jeden Fall vorher DISPLAY definieren.
<nagetier> das macht man genau in der Konsole die sich dan öffnet
<bekks> Sonst bekommt man exakt die o.g. Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> So isses :)
<Rochvellon> hm, der uuwiki-artikel sollte dann mmn nach diesbezüglich erweitert werden
<bekks> Rochvellon: Wir bedanken uns für die freiwillige Meldung und stehen natürlich gerne mit Ratschlägen zur Verfügung :)
<Rochvellon> so, habe das anders gemacht. auf dem server in der sshd.conf X11Forwarding auf yes, neustart des dienstes und dann kann ich mittels -X mich auf den server verbinden und bekomme das bild des aufgerufenen programms auf dem client
<bekks> Rochvellon: Er will es ja anders herum machen :)
<Rochvellon> aso
<doev> danke ... muss leider weg
<thor77> nabend, ich wollte soeben diesem http://wiki.nginx.org/FcgiExample  tutorial folgen, um einen fcgi-server für meine nginx-instanz aufzusetzen. nun habe ich dieses startscript erstellt, nach /etc/init.d/php-fcgi geschrieben und "update-rc.d php-fcgi" ausgeführt, aber nun sehe ich die datei im verzeichnis /etc/init.d/ nicht mehr
<kubine> Title: FcgiExample - Nginx Community (at wiki.nginx.org)
<thor77> und service php-fcgi sagt mir auch, das der service nicht existiert
<thor77> aber wenn ich nano /etc/init.d/php-fcgi nutze, sehe ich die datei noch
<thor77> bzw. kann sie auch bearbeiten
<thor77> aber ein ausführen ist wegen angeblicher mangelnder berechtigung (ich bin als root eingelogt) nicht möglich
<thor77> (ich hoffe mal das ist okey, obwohl das jetzt mehr als 3 zeilen waren, das ich das nicht in nen pastebin gepackt habe)
<bekks> Was auch immer du da tust - ich würde das nicht tun.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nginx#PHP-mit-nginx
<kubine> Title: nginx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Da steht alles was du brauchst.
<thor77> und wie mache ich das was ich tat jetzt am besten wieder rückgängig?
<bekks> NAja, am besten in umgekehrter Reihenfolge, schrittweise?
<thor77> ich weiß ja nicht so genau was "update-rc.d php-fcgi" gemacht hat
<thor77> es hat nur anscheinend ein paar symlinks erstellt
<thor77> sagte es jedenfalls
#ubuntu-de 2014-12-14
<jhelbling> Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben und ein PPA erstellt. Meine Frage: Wie kommt mein Programm in die Ubuntu-Repos?
<Tremere> hallo leute. ich habn kleines problemchen und weiß nicht weiter -.-
<Tremere> mein rechner gibt seit gestern beim booten die meldung "quirk detected, subordinate msi disabled" aus. ich hab keine ahnung, was er mir damit sagen will. 
<Tremere> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<xxtremerexx> test oO
<xxtremerexx> bin ich lesbar?
<Tremere2> test. bin ich lesbar?
<krytarik> Tremere2: Ja.
<Tremere2> sehr schön ^^ ich habn problem und weiß nimmer weiter. hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen
<Tremere2> seit gestern fährt mein system nimmer hoch, bekomme die meldung "quirk detected, subordinate msi disabled". wie behebe ich das?
<_moep_> was hast du denn geändert
<_moep_> den kernel geändert?
<Tremere2> nichts, das ist es ja. ich hab den rechner gestern kurz abgeklemmt und den zweitrechner angeklemmt. als ich den hauptrechner wieder angeklemmt hab, kam diese meldung. ich bin linux-noob und lass besser die finger von irgendwelchen änderungen. das einzige was ich gemacht hab war ein normales update && upgrade
<_moep_> bei upgrades kommen ggf. neue kernel rein
<Tremere2> verstehe. wie behebe ich das wieder? 
<_moep_> wieder den alten kernel einspielen
<_moep_> bzw
<_moep_> den solltest du eigentlich noch drauf haben
<_moep_> in deinem grub
<_moep_> oder hast du den deinstalliert
<Tremere2> du meinst diese "erweiteren optionen/einstellungen" die kurz nach dem booten angezeigt werden?
<_moep_> nein
<Tremere2> hm..erklärs mir bitte so, als hätte ich überhaupt keine ahnung was zu tun ist (was gewissermaßen auch zutrifft)
<_moep_> dazu kenn ich dein system zu wenig (und das aktuelle ubuntu ebenfalls)
<Fussel> Tremere2, versuch mal beim booten die shift taste zu drücken, dann müsste ein grub auswahlmenue erscheinen, da einen älteren kernel auswählen
<Fussel> hoffentlich hab ich _moep_ richtig verstanden :)
<_moep_> Fussel: ja
<Tremere2> wenn das klappt, wie gehts weiter?
<Fussel> ich würds erstmal als workaround so lassen, und nächste kernelupdate abwarten, dann ist sowas meist behoben
<Tremere2> ich versuchs mal. evtl bin ich gleich nochmal hier
<jokrebel> _moep_: Nur bei dist-upgrade gibt es auch neue Kernel soweit ich weis, und das will man aber auch trotzdem (anstatt upgrade) benutzen
<Tremere2> da isser wieder..
<Tremere2> klappt nicht
<Fussel> auch mit dem alten kernel oder was?
<Tremere2> dasselbe in grün
<Tremere2> habs auch mal mit diesem (recovery mode) versucht, hilft auch nicht weiter
<Fussel> hm, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter, sorry
<Tremere2> von cd starten will er auch nicht, dieselbe meldung
<robert1> morgen zusammen ich habe das problem, das der pc einfriert. syslog sagt u.a. NetworkManager[1121]: <info> Unmanaged Device found; state CONNECTED forced. (see http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191889)
<kubine> Title: Bug #191889 “[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] “Offline Mode” feature fails ...” : Bugs : firefox-3.0 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ppq> robert1, geht sysrq-reisub noch?
<robert1> ppq: das sagt mit jetzt nix, was soll ich tun?
<robert1> ppq: ah, jetzt hats klick gemacht
<robert1> ppq: kann ich nicht sagen, da pc hart ausgeschaltet wurde
<robert1> ppq: ich hab mir den bug mal angeschaut, und fand diesen post ganz nützlich https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/191889/comments/465
<kubine> Title: Comment #465 : Bug #191889 : Bugs : firefox-3.0 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<robert1> ppq: denn da kann das problem liegen, mein nm-symbol zeigt keine verbindung an
<robert1> ppq: siehe hier (oben rechts) http://abload.de/img/bildschirmfotovom2014clku5.png
<jokrebel> Tremere2: Mal alle updates (dist-upgrade) ausgeführt?
<jokrebel> Tremere2: Und was ist das überhaupt für ein Ubuntu?
<Tremere2> lubuntu 14.10 - wie kann ich während des bootvorgangs ein dist-upgrade durchführen?
<ppq> robert1, wieso gehst du denn davon aus, dass es an nm liegt?
<jokrebel> Tremere2: Während des Bootens nicht, aber vom Terminal aus
<Tremere2> wie komm ich dorthin, wenn das system nicht bootet?
<Tremere2> sorry falls meine fragen dümmlich erscheinen
<robert1> ppq: weil syslog den oben erwähnten bug als eine der letzten meldungen ausspückt, bevor der pc einfriert.
<robert1> ppq: ich kann gern mal ein logfile pasten, falls das hilft
<Tremere2> ich versuch mal was, vlt hilfts. andernfalls bin ich gleich nochmal da
<robert1> ppq: zudem stürzt der pc nicht ab wenn ich gar nix mache, also nur hochfahre, und mich einlogge (ich schreibe gerade über den pc (ohne firefox, aber per teamviewer)
<ppq> robert1, joa, mach das mal. würd aber erstmal hardwareprobleme ausschlißen, z.b. mal nen stündchen memtest86+ laufen lassen
<robert1> ppq: nee der läuft stundenlang mit anderen anwendungsfällen
<robert1> ppq: kann schon sein, das es erst auftritt wenn ich firefox starte, (siehe bug)
<jokrebel> ...na dann bin ich auch erstmal weg...
<robert1> ppq: ok, ich hab mich geirrt, die fehlermeldung des bugs kam erneut jedoch der rechner läuft noch, ich werde den workaround denoch durchführen wie besprochen und beim nächsten einfrieren schauen, ob sysrq-reisub noch geht, danke erstmal bis hierhin und schönen sonntag noch.
<ppq> robert1, :) danke, dir auch. wenn reisub nicht geht, ist das ein indikator für hardwareprobleme
<ppq> (muss aber nicht zwingend eins sein)
<robert1> alles klar ciao
<Mathis> hey
<Mathis> in Ubuntu 14.04, welchen Parameter muss ich ändern, sodass das Grub-Menü nicht erscheint, wenn ich den Rechner resette? will den Rechner ohne Tastatur betreiben und das ist blöd, wenn der beim Bootmenü auf ewig hängen bleibt, wenn mal Stromausfall ist oderso...
<dadrc>  GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT= 
<Mathis> setze ich den dann auf den selben Wert wie GRUB_DEFAULT ?
<Mathis> GRUB_TIMEOUT meine ich
<dadrc> zB, ja
<Mathis> danke
<Mathis> hab das zwar in der info gelesen, aber entweder bin ich zu blöd oder das ist zu doof beschrieben
<mrclou> Hallo, ich habe vorhin auf meinem Notebook Ubuntu 14-04 installiert. Leider sind viele Sachen nicht auf Deutsch. Menüs in Programmen, Einstellungen etc... Kann es daran liegen, dass die Installation offline nur mit DVD erfolgt ist? Ich hab nachdem ich wieder Internet hatte sofort ein apt-get update/upgrade durchgeführt. Leider hat das nichts geändern. Wie kann ich die Menüführung etc.. auf deutsch stellen?
<mrclou> In den Einstellungen ist die Display Language auf Deutsch gestellt
<mrclou> Gibt es evtl noch irgendwo eine Option um die Systemsprache auf Deutsch zu stellen, oder fehlen irgendwo Sprachdateien?
<stevieh> mrclou: gnome?
<stevieh> unity?
<mrclou> ubuntu gnome
<stevieh> warte, ich schau mal
<stevieh> language-pack-gnome-de und language-pack-gnome-de-base und language-pack-de* sind installiert?
<stevieh> mach am besten mal ein apt-cache search german und schau, was dir so alles einfällt, was danach riecht es könnte sein.
<mrclou> das erste packet musste ich nachinstallieren, die andern beiden waren installiert
<mrclou> geändert hat es aber nichts
<mrclou> mit apt-cache search german hab ich nichts sinnvolles gefunden
<mrclou> ich starte mal neu, evtl bringt das was nach der paketinstallation
<stevieh> mindestens mal aus und einloggen
<mrclou> Nach Neustart sind jetzt manche Sachen in Deutsch (xchat, chrome, systemeinstellungen) aber manche auch nicht (firefox, libreoffice)
<stevieh> firefox-locale-de ist installiert?
<ring0> für libreoffice gibt es auch paket für deutsch
<stevieh>  libreoffice-l10n-de  
<ring0> genau :)
<stevieh> aber irgendwo kann man das glaub ich komplett nachinstallieren...
<stevieh> weiss nur nicht wie
<testdr> deutsche Erweiterungen werden nie automatisch installiert, wenn die Erstinstallation ohne (z.B. ohne Internet) erfolgte. Wieso auch? Woher soll das System das wissen - d.h. der Anwender weiß was er tut oder muss eben händisch nachbessern.
<testdr> stevieh: es gibt ein paar meta-pakete - aber alles geht nicht, dafür gibt es einfach zu viele Programme
<mrclou> ok danke, die beiden pakete haben weitergeholfen
<stevieh> jo
<testdr> mrclou: wenn Dir die Standardpaketverwaltung zu unübersichtlich ist, dann empfehle ich Dir installiere synaptic und nutze das mit seiner Suchefunktion und Du siehst schneller wo und welche Sprachpakete fehlen.
<stevieh> ja, so ne boolsche logik sieht debian nicht wirklich vor
<ring0> schön dass testdr eigene fragen stellt und selbst beantwortet ;)
<stevieh> naja, wenn sonst keiner mit ihm redet? :-)
<tetz> ich hab 3 monitore und würde die gerne an einem pc betreiben(graka kann vga+dvi oder vga+hdmi)...wie mach ich das am besten?
<um1haar> hast du zufällig noch einen onboard ausgang?
<tetz> nein leider nicht
<um1haar> ein anschluss ein monitor :D
<tetz> kann ich auch 2 grakas in den pc setzen?
<um1haar> vlt auf zweien das gleiche bild wth
<um1haar> klar
<tetz> 2x gleiches bild ist doof
<stevieh> a) weitere Grafikkarten einbauen b) usb grafikkarte anbauen c) andere grafikkarte kaufen.
<um1haar> oder ne externe kaufen
<stevieh> bei a) kann es klemmen. aber wenn man eine rumliegen hat.
<tetz> usb graka klingt interessant
<stevieh> ist aber kagge.
<um1haar> für den zwecken würden die reichen!
<um1haar> oder als minibooster bei spielen
<stevieh> kennst du den zweck?
<tetz> kann linux überhaupt mit 2 grakas gleichzeitig?
<um1haar> 3 monitore an 2 ausgänge dachte ich
<stevieh> linux schon, was gnome draus macht, weiss ich grad nicht.
<tetz> jupp 3 mon an 2 outputs
<um1haar> ja da musst du mal im forum fragen ob sich jemand mit treibern auskennt für usb karten
<stevieh> es gibt afaik genau für eine Karte treibe.r
<tetz> also werden die meisten usb grakas nicht out of the box unterstützt?
<stevieh> aber wie gesagt, du musst dir die Bandbreite überlegen.
<tetz> wie meinen?
<stevieh> wenns eh ein standpc ist: weitere billige graka probieren und gut ist.
<um1haar> wäre billiger
<stevieh> die bandbreite über usb
<um1haar> einfach ne 8400 gs oder so für 20 eus
<tetz> ich hatte vor paar monaten schonma 2 grakas, aber da kam nur grub auf allen 3 und xserver nur auf 2
<um1haar> ebay 7 euroi
<um1haar> passiv und ausreichend für hd
<stevieh> du brauchst logischerweise zwei x server
<tetz> wieso?
<tetz> 2mon auf 1 xserver geht doch auch
<stevieh> hmm...
<tetz> müsste doch auch mit 3 gehen oder?
<stevieh> ich würde sagen, das geht nicht mit zwei verschiedenen Grafikkarten in einem X server
<tetz> also ist der xserver graka abhängig?
<stevieh> musste mal recherchieren
<um1haar> würde auch annehmen dass das kompliziert ist
<um1haar> hatte mal so ein config unter windows vor jahren
<tetz> phh bei windows ist doch die taskleiste selbst bei 2mon nur auf einem
<tetz> das ist mal richtig schlecht gelöst
<um1haar> ja da gings relativ gut
<tetz> jupp der xserver ist graka abhängig
<um1haar> ist deine jetzige karte denn noch sehr neu und teuer?
<um1haar> vlt wechselst du auf eine mit 3 oder 4 ports
<tetz> ich wollte mir ja eig keine neue hardware zulegen...
<um1haar> kann ich auch verstehen
<tetz> aber die graka ist nicht schlecht...wasserkühlung...
<stevieh> so vom kurzen überlesen würde ich nicht sofort schliessen, dass das nicht alles in einem xserver gehen könnte
<tetz> Auf einem Rechner läuft üblicherweise nur ein X-Server, weil es eine wacklige ... so ist dieser in Abhängigkeit von der in dem Rechner vorhandenen Grafikkart
<tetz> hatte ich gefunden
<tetz> aber muss ja nicht stimmen
<stevieh> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/xorg.conf:-twinview-mit-3-monitoren/?highlight=monitore+nvidia#post-916081
<kubine> Title: xorg.conf: Twinview mit 3 Monitoren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Update › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrclou> hallo, ich möchte von einer python software,welche man durch 'python asdf.py' im terminal startet, eine desktop verknüpfung im ubuntu gnome anlegen. wie macht man das?
<tetz> mrclou, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tetz> um1haar, stevieh ich hab jetzt in einen pc ne 2. graka eingebaut und plymouth erscheint auf allen screens, aber der xserver nur auf der einen graka
<tetz> wie mache ich jetzt weiter?
<um1haar> frag im forum testdr 
<um1haar> tetz, 
<um1haar> ich selber habe so eine config noch nicht gehabt unter ubuntu tetz 
<tetz> um1haar, ich hab jetzt versucht mit startx openbox -- :2 den auff dem 3. mon  zu starten
<tetz> startete aber trotzdem auf den beiden der 1. graka
<jsmock> quit
<nick__> Hallo zusammen, kennt jemand nen Befehl aus dem man die CPU-Usage parsen könnte? 
<koegs> nick__: "top -n 1"
<testdr> tetz: siehe in den Einstellungen Bildschirmkonfiguration (screen settings) - 
<nick__> koegs, mit top gehts nicht. der liefert verfälschte ergebnisse, wenn man die ausgabe weiterpiped
<mrkramps> nick__, was für eine ausgabe suchst du denn?
<nick__> die CPU in %
<nick__> ist ein einkerniger prozessor
<mrkramps> nick__, von einem bestimmten prozess, oder auslastung insgesamt?
<nick__> die gesamte auslastung
<testdr> nick_: wenn es Dir um die Anzeige geht, schau Dir doch mal so tools wie xosview oder conky an.
<tremere> ratet mal wer wieder hier ist xD
<nick__> testdr, habe keine gui
<nick__> geht um nen server
<testdr> cpuinfo
<tremere> ich weiß nicht wie ichs hinbekommen hab, aber es funzt wieder ^^
<nick__> was meinst du mit cpuinfo?
<testdr> nick_: falsche Datei - eine der /proc Statusdateien
<nick__> /proc/stat liest man immer wieder
<nick__> aber daraus kann man nicht wirklich au die auslastung schließen
<nick__> ..oder ich weiß nicht wie
<testdr> nick_: z.B. http://askubuntu.com/questions/120953/exact-field-meaning-of-proc-stat
<kubine> Title: Exact field meaning of /proc/stat - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l_> top geht nicht?
<k1l_> "grep 'cpu ' /proc/stat | awk '{usage=($2+$4)*100/($2+$4+$5)} END {print usage "%"}'"
<nick__> das problem mit top ist, dass wenn ich "top | awk.." mach, die Pipe+top ca. 5% Auslastung verursachen
<nick__> k1l_ dein befehl liefert mir 0.339041%
<nick__> htop sagt aber ca.5%
<nick__> mit mplayer am laufen sollt ich um die 16% haben - dein befehl sagt immernoch 0.339%
<testdr> nick_: ? ein server auf dem mplayer läuft?
<nick__> wieso nicht?:P
<mrkramps> nick__, du kannst eigentlich machen, was du willst … das ergebnis der ausgabe wird immer verfälscht, weil das erzeugen der ausgabe selber immer prozessorlast erzeugt
<mrkramps> als alternativen befehl könnte ich noch anbieten:$ ps -o '%C' ax | awk {'sum+=$1;print sum'} | tail -1
 * jhelbling wiederholt sich: Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben und ein PPA erstellt. Meine Frage: Wie kommt mein Programm in die Ubuntu-Repos?
<ppq> jhelbling, da musst du bei den masters of the universe vorstellig werden
<ppq> also bei den maintainern des universe-zweigs :)
<ppq> gibt irgendwo einen leitfaden, nicht so schwer zu ergoogeln
<jhelbling> ppq, Ok, danke :))
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-07
<Freakquenzy> Guten Tag zusammen, hätte eine Frage zu einem Problem mit ssmtp welches auf wheezy in einem rasp pi läuft =)
<LetoThe2nd> Freakquenzy: gegenfrage - wo kommt in deiner frage "ubuntu" vor? ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> Freakquenzy: hint - falls du es nicht weisst, eher mal in einem debian-channel probieren :)
<Freakquenzy> hmm nirgends..aber das Thema denk ich ist Distributions übergreifend.. =)
<LetoThe2nd> Freakquenzy: siehe oben
<stevieh> Freakquenzy: geh einfach nach #udo und frag nochmal :-)
<Freakquenzy> ok... wenn ihr da so strikte Verhaltensweisen habt... nagut ^^
<tuor> Hi, wie finde ich heraus was eine Tastenkombination bewirkt, bzw. ich in den Einstellungen kann ich ja fertigen Funktionen Tastenkürzel zuweisen, ich weis teils nur nicht was es dann bewirken würde. Also will ich eigendlich nicht wissen was der Tastenkürzel tut, sondern was er tun würde wenn ich ihn den Funktion zuweise.
<tuor> Beispiel: "Switch applications" was bewirkt das?
<stevieh> du meinst, ausprobieren ist nicht?
<tuor> Wenn ich einen Kürzel zuweise und den drücke geschiet nichts. Nimmt mich wunder, was es tun sollte.
<jokrebel> tuor: Da leg das Kü
<jokrebel> err
<tuor> jokrebel, wie?
<jokrebel> tuor: Hast Du denn mehrere applications geöffnet, zwischen denen dann geswitched werden könnte?
<jokrebel> sollte wohl dem Deutschen "Anwendungen wechseln" entsprechen und meist schon mit Alt+Tab belegt sein.
<tuor> Ich kann mit alt+tab die Fenster wechseln. Ob ich bei "Anwendungen wechseln" etwas definiert habe oder nicht macht keinen Unterschied..
<jokrebel> welches Ubuntu mit welcher Oberfläche?
<tuor> Ubuntu 14.04
<tuor> Also Unity.
<satorisanja> moin
<testuser123> #ubuntu-de
<jokrebel> testuser123: Da bist Du bereits
<Claas__> hallo, http://pastebin.com/X2XMXUKR
<nagetier> Claas__, chroote und mache das rückgängig
<Claas__> wie ich das rückgängig mache weiß ich auch, ich möchte jedoch meine cpu mit als gpu verwenden
<nagetier> ja, dann lese mal schön weiter.. oder nenne mehr informationen
<Claas__> was ist denn noch wichtig für dich ?
<nagetier> Claas__, ich bin da fast raus
<nagetier> Claas__, alles, was du dazu nenne kannst kann hier helfen
<Claas__> hab ubuntu 15.04 nen i5 4670k und ne gtx 770, die graka ist grade ausgebaut
<Claas__> wenn ich nun boote kommen der kernel zeilen zum debuggen vonwegen [ OK ] ethernet controller etc.
<nagetier> Claas__, das System unterstützt vollständig IOMMU?
<Claas__> ja graka, cpu sowie board jedoch sollte das bis jetzt keine rolle spielen
<nagetier> also auch der Chipsatz?
<nagetier> ok
<Claas__> es geht darum das ubuntu meine intel grafikchip nicht als integrated vga erkennt
<nagetier> ja, verstehe#
<nagetier> das lässt sich im EFI auch nicht setzen.. denke ich
<nagetier> tjo, ich bin da raus ;)
<nagetier> das ist mir immer zu HW spezifisch
<Claas__> bräuchte halt einen weg um mit stock settings zu booten
<Claas__> quasi wie vom liveusb wie jetzt grade
<nagetier> ich denke du must den gesamten Kram anpassen, EFI-Settings, Bootparameter für den Host, und Anpassen der VM.. have fun
<nagetier> wenn die HW kompatible ist ist das schon ein guter Anfang, aber das muss dir niemand sagen
<nagetier> Claas__, du kannst doch aber "Stock" booten, wenn du deine Änderungen rückgängig machst
<Claas__> das problem ich habe ja nichts geändert außer das ich die nvdia karte geblacklisted habe
<Claas__> diese habe ich jedoch jetzt ausgehängt
<nagetier> dann mache das wieder weg?
<nagetier> hm.. ok
<nagetier> also HW-seitig?
<nagetier> nimm die Einstellung dennoch wieder raus
<Claas__> k mache ich
<nagetier> kann ja nur daran liegen..
<Claas__> sollte ja einfach die datei über die jetzige livecd ändern können richtig ?
<nagetier> Claas__, du musste root mounten
<Claas__> die festplatte ist so oder so gemounted
<nagetier> -e
<nagetier> dann hau rein
<nagetier> ist wahr, chroot ist nicht nötig
<Claas__> option pci-stub ids=10de:1184,10de:0e0a steht in 
<nagetier> #
<Claas__> pci-stub.conf
<Claas__> naja schauen wir mal
<Claas__> bisgleichj
<Claas__> ok erklär mich nochmal wie ich den root mounte
<nagetier> Claas__, schaue was dein root ist, und mounte es.. zB 'mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/tmp' .. dann ändere dort
<Claas__> wenn die festplatte ansich root ist mount /dev/sda1 oder ?
<nagetier> 'fdisk -l' mag Aufschluss geben
<nagetier> Claas__, kann ich nicht sagen, ist sehr HW abhängig
<nagetier>  /dev/sda kann derzeit auch dein Live-System sein
<nagetier> Claas__, wir es auch, schaue was fdisk sagt
<nagetier> s/wir/wird/
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-08
<mpathy> Hi Ihr! Ich hab nen Problem mit nem KVM Switch.. Ich glaub es liegt an irgendwelchen Stromsparoptionen, aber die lassen sich unter Unity ja nur sehr sparsam einstellen
<mpathy> Ich hab nen Thinkpad an einer Docking station und einen Tower.. Auf beiden ist Ubuntu drauf, es ist ein Dualmonitor-Setup 1x DisplayPort 1x DVI
<mpathy> Wenn man länger nix macht und zwischen denen hin und her switcht verschwindet am Tower irgendwann der DVI-Anschluß komplett weder xrandr noch "Anzeige" zeigt ihn noch an.
<mpathy> Beim Laptop verliert er hingegen die Verbindung zu beiden und switcht wieder auf den normalen Laptopscreen zurück aber zumindest da kriegt er es meistens hin beim Zurückschalten wieder das ursprüngliche Setup hinzukriegen
<stevieh> weiss zwar nicht genau, was du meinst, aber bei mir hilft es manchmal kurz auf ne Konsole umzuschalten
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-09
<redalert> moin
<redalert> Jemand anwesend ? ^^
<k1l_> kurz
<k1l_> problem gelöst, nächster
<imox> moin wenn aufn cups zugreife und mich authentifizieren will nimmt der mein user und pw nicht an
<imox> habs auch mit root versucht user und pw stimmen 100% ca. 20 mal veruscht
<imox> jemand ne idee was ich da machen kann 
<bekks> root hat kein Passwort unter Ubuntu.
<bekks> Und ist dein User denn auch in der entspr. Gruppe cups administrieren zu dürfen?
<imox> hab root nen pw gegeben 
<imox> und steht ja auch beim cups ganz groß bitte mit root und pw anmelden
<imox> ging sonst immer nur bei dem pc hier nicht
<jokrebel> na toll!
<imox> ich greife auch nur über ssh und portforwarding auf dem cups zu was aber bisher auch nie ein problem war
<jokrebel> imox: Du hörtest ziemlich sicher schon mal, dass man bei Ubuntu dem root-Account _kein_ Kennwort zuweisen will.
<imox> warum das? 
<bekks> Weil man unter Ubuntu kein root PW benötigt.
<jokrebel> weil es nicht so vorgesehn ist und man dadurch auch den Support hier herin in der Regel veliert.
<bekks> imox: Zeig uns mal ein cat /etc/issue und ein "id" deines Benutzers.
<imox> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<redalert> so, mal ne frage. 2 screens, 1x displayport, einmal hdmi. hdmi ist primary und displayport secondary. wieso kommt der login screen IMMER auf dem displayport und nicht am hdmi ??
<redalert> hat da jemand ne idee zu ?
<bekks> imox: Kommt da noch mehr?
<imox> ne mehr output gibts nicht ^^
<imox> ach da is eh nen altes ubuntu drauf was ewig nicht mehr geupdatet wurde
<bekks> Ok, dann gibts auch nicht mehr Hilfe. Wenn du uns "id" nicht zeigen willst, dann halt nicht.
<imox> ich glaub ich installiers einfach mal neu 
<imox> wie id? 
<bekks> Lies was ich schrieb.
<bekks> 1209 213513 < bekks> imox: Zeig uns mal ein cat /etc/issue und ein "id" deines Benutzers.
<imox> ahhh 
<imox> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) Gruppen=0(root)
<bekks> Deines Benutzers, nicht "von root".
<imox> uid=1000(hanns) gid=1000(hanns) Gruppen=1000(hanns),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),112(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<imox> lpadmin
<imox> ist also in der gruppe oder?
<bekks> Und wenn das ein altes Ubuntu ist, dann möchte ich gerne mal die wahre Ausgabe von "cat /etc/issue" sehen. Danke.
<ppq> redalert, so übernimmst du deine monitoreinstellungen, die gelten wenn du eingeloggt bist, auch für den login screen:     sudo cp ~/.config/monitors.xml /var/lib/lightdm/.config/
<redalert> ppq, thx. 
<redalert> hab schon das ganze netz abgesucht aber dazu nichts gefunden. lol
<jokrebel> ich sehe nicht, dass der User auch in der Gruppe cups wäre imox
<bekks> Ohne die ungelogene Ausgabe von cat /etc/issue sage ich nichts weiter dazu.
<bekks> Gut, dann hat sich das ja erledigt mit dem Herumlügen.
<redalert> imox ist ja schon lange wech ;)
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-10
<Talolike> Servus, jemand da?
<Talolike> Brauche hilfe es geht um Lubuntu Bildschirmauflösung 
<ppq> frag einfach
<ppq> Talolike, ^
<Talolike> servus
<Talolike> Wenn jemand zeit hat bitte melden!
<sysdef> tip: nutze einen IRC client und lies bitte https://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html#before
<Talolike> irgendwer da
<redalert> yo
<pog> moin
<pog> weiss jemand gerade, ob nfs nachträglich z.B. gemountete, oder gebunden Medien aus dem exportierte Pfad korrekt behandelt? (das Problem kann ev. auftauchenb, wenn man usb-medien exportieren will, die zur exportfs Zeit noch icht angehängt waren.
<pog> (ich möchte eine ssd-drive zur verfügung stellen, die meistens drin sein wird).
<Regi> hallo zusammen
<Regi>  Wenn man chromium startet, geht die cam automatisch an :o 
<k1l> das ist die nsa, die dann mitgucken will :)
<Regi> ^^ so interessant bin ich auch wieder nicht
<k1l> Regi: was öffnest du denn in chromium? und wo geht sie automatisch an? also woran siehst du das? was für plugin s hast du?
<Regi> hab einen Asuslaptop. Wenn ich chromium ausführe (in der konsole wie auch über icon), leuchtet meine cam auf. ich kann sie wieder über GUVC (ist mein Camprogramm) schliessen. Aber wenn ich den Browser neu öffne, geht die cam wieder an :o
<Regi> ^^ da fühlt man sich schon bisschen beobachtet
<Regi> google öffne ich
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht irgendein plugin auf "kamera immer erlauben" gesetzt?
<LetoThe2nd> falsh, ich schaue in deine richtung :-P
<jokrebel> Ein simpler Klebestreifen kann da auch helfen ;-)
<k1l> jo denke ich auch, dass da irgend ein plugin oder so zugriff auf die cam hat
<Regi> ;P hehe, hab ich schon, danke aber für den tip ^
 * jokrebel tippt auch auf flash
<Regi> gott ist das peinlich XDDD . Ja es war ein plugin. danke und SRY ^^
<LetoThe2nd> kp. sagst du uns nur kurz welches, damit wirs bei den nächsten rückfragen wissen? danke!
<stevieh> hehe
<Regi> sry, habs schon gelöst. ich hab nur gesehen, das da eins war und dann gleich gelöscht
<Regi> hab nich auf den namen geschaut
<Regi> hab auch vor es mal auf meinen computer zu installieren. dann gebe ich es hier bescheid wie es heisst:)
<Fuchs> Ggf. ist das einfach Hangouts, wenn Du google oeffnest
<Fuchs> das gibt es als Chrome standalone Dingens 
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-11
<LupusE> hi
<David1977> o/
<mloschwitz> Guten Morgen
<Pancakes2> Huhu!
<Pancakes2> Ich hab ja da diesen Bildschirm, den man ins Hochformat drehen kann... gibt es eigentlich einen Linuxtreiber, der das merkt und die Auflösung automatisch umschaltet?
<Pancakes2> Weil der mitgeliferte Windoestreiber, der kann das
<Pancakes2> OK nächste Frage: Wenn ich mir diesen quadratischen Eizo Moni besorge, FlexScan EV2730Q, krieg ich unter Ubuntu die entsprechende Auflösung aus der Graka? 1920x1920? für den aktuellen Bildschirm wird die nicht angezeigt aber wär ja auch sinnlos.
<_moep_> starte doch mal einfach xrandr oder nimm die gui dazu (arandr)
<Pancakes2> moep aha und du meinst ich soll mir die Drehung auf eine Tastenkombination legen?
<Pancakes2> wäre in der Tat eine Verbesserung...
<_moep_> das stellst du einmal ein und das wars
<Pancakes2> _moep_, was stell' ich ein Mal ein? Die Tastenkombination?
<_moep_> die auflösung
<Pancakes2> _moep_, die konnnte ich auch schon vorher einstellen,, ganz normal mit dem Anzueigedingen unter "Einstellungen"? xfce4-display-settings
<_moep_> ja aber scheinbar die drehung nicht
<Pancakes2> _moep_, Klar, auch die. Aber dazu muss ich jedes Mal das Ding aufrufen und draufklicken. Und danach innerhalb weniger Sekunden bestätigen.
<Pancakes2> _moep_, nun ist es sehr desorientierend zum mauseln, wenn der Bildschirm gedreht ist..
<_moep_> wie oft stellst du das denn um?
<Pancakes2> und lästig
<Pancakes2> _moep_,  DAUERND! wenn ich CXomics lese und/oder Bilder bearbeite zwischendurch
<_moep_> achso
<_moep_> dann ka
<Pancakes2> _moep_, ich hab auch erst seit 1 Woche ein ausreichend langes Kabel zum drehen, vorher ging das ja gar nicht
<Pancakes2> aber das mit der Drehung auf der Tastatur ist echt schon mal einFortschritt
<Pancakes2> muss ich nur kurz eben noch Metacity installieren
<Pancakes2> _moep_, er will metacity nicht.
<Pancakes2> _moep_, "Warnung der Fensterverwaltung: Bildschirm 0 auf Anzeige »:0.0« hat bereits eine Fensterverwaltung;  Geben Sie die Option »--replace« an, um zu versuchen, die aktuelle Verwaltung zu ersetzen.
<Pancakes2> "
<Pancakes2> _moep_, kann da was Schlimmes passieren? Muss ich Metacity jedes Mal aufrufen? Ich dachte, das wär einfach nur ein Tastenkombination-Fänger-undAusführer oder so was
<_c5h8nnao4> Moinmoin, is jemand hier der sich mit problemen beim login/pam auskennt? Ich fürchte ich habe etwas mist gebaut
<ppq> ich nicht, aber allheilmittel in solchen fällen ist eine live-cd → chrooten und default wiederherstellen
<_c5h8nnao4> Ok, vielen dank schonmal, ich habe unwissentlich die /etc/pam.d/login verändert und kann nun weder su, sudo über ssh nutzen. login geht auf dem server direkt auch nicht. Kann der chroot dann trotzdem funktionieren?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> der recovery mode sollte auch funktionieren, falls das bequemer für dich ist
<ppq> in dem musst du aber erstmal / rw re-mounten:      mount -o remount,rw /
<ppq> für chroot von der live-cd aus gibt es eine anleitung im ubuntuusers wiki, das ist eine hand voll befehle
<_c5h8nnao4> Wäre wahrscheinlich bequemer da dann die aufforderung die hdd zu entschlüsseln gleich kommt. Ich kann also bedenkenlos den server neustarten auch wenn ich mich dann nicht mehr einloggen kann wenn ich ihn starte? Dann probiere ich das gleich mal. Vielen Dank!! 
<ppq> ja, genau. hauptsache du hast die passphrase bzw. den key und kommst an die dateien, dann ist alles gut :)
<_c5h8nnao4> Puh, dann bin ich ja schonmal sehr beruhigt! :) Den key hab ich zum glück davor per bruteforce überprüft. Ich nehme an wenn ich statt "Authentication failure" "su: permission denied" bekomme war das pw korrekt. Vielen Dank nochmal :)
<ppq> ich meinte nicht das root pw, das brauchst du auf diese art ja gar nicht (kannst es sogar einfach ganz neu setzen). sondern die LUKS passphrase deiner hdd-verschlüsselung
<ppq> jo keine ursache, viel erfolg :)
<_c5h8nnao4> Ja klar, die habe ich :)
<_c5h8nnao4> oh, ich weiß ja gar nicht wodurch ich das Problem genau verursacht habe. Aber das hat soweit problem funktioniert :) Wieder was nützliches gelernt.
<_c5h8nnao4> root passwort des systems hab ich übrigens doch gebraucht :)
<ppq> nanu, wofür?
<ppq> ach im recovery mode braucht man das? okay, hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem schirm
<_c5h8nnao4> Musste ich für die root shell eingeben. Ich bin jetzt auch ganz froh das dass soweit klappt :) Allerdings bekomme ich es nicht hin dass ich wieder su benutzen kann
<dagfjghf> n'abend allerseits, ich versuche gerade auf meine sd-karte zuzugreifen, jedoch finde ich sie nach dem einstecken nicht in nautilus. vielleicht kann mir ja jemand dabei helfen? bin für jeden tipp dankbar. :-)
<dagfjghf> ich verwende ubuntu 15.10 und die karte ist mit fat32 formatiert. (16gb kapazität)
<dagfjghf> via windows ist der lese- und schreibzugriff möglich, nicht jedoch unter ubuntu.
<nubcake> das ist die ausgabe von tail -f syslog während die sd-karte eingesteckt wird: http://pastebin.com/yHDtpKT9
<sash_> nubcake: Und jetzt sdc bzw sdc1 mounten. Kriegste mit sudo fdisk -l raus.
<nubcake> sash das zeigt mir leider weder sdc noch sdcX an
<nubcake> in /dev/ sehe ich sdc, allerdins keine partition/filesystem oder ähnliches, auch gparted zeigt nichts außer die ssd
<nubcake> df -h
<nubcake> ups, sorry
<nagetier> sash_, gvfs sache?
<nagetier> auch soll es ja automagisch mounten
<nagetier> nubcake, lsusb erkennt den reader?
<nubcake> nagetier, ja wird angezeigt
<nubcake> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5138 Card Reader Controller wird ausgegeben
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> nubcake, usb-sticks werden mounted?
<nubcake> sekunde, ich teste das kurz
<nubcake> jap, usb sticks funktionieren.
<nagetier> also auch in nautilus?
<nubcake> ja, sowohl in der sidebar als auch in nautilus wird der stick angezeigt und der inhalt ist aufrufbar
<nubcake> ein tail-f /var/log/syslog gibt während dem einstecken folgendes aus: http://pastebin.com/PhPME1Uk
<nagetier> nubcake, sorry, rate nur ins Blaue.. andere SD-Karte ist nicht zur Verfügung?
<nagetier> dass selbst fdisk die nicht ausgibt ist schon fragwürdig
<nagetier> aber ok, Windows erkennt sie
<nubcake> nagetier, habe mehrere sd-karten probiert, unter windows funktionieren sie, unter ubuntu nicht
<nagetier> jo :/
<nagetier> ggf. fehlt da noch ein Paket, noch habe ich gvfs etwas in Verdacht
<nagetier> dennoch, sehr schade von Ubuntu
<nubcake> ja, ist gerade echt seltsam..
<nubcake> ich starte mal kurz den laptop neu, bis gleich
<nubcake> hm... echt doof :(
<nagetier> nubcake, welcher Kernel wird verwendet?
<nubcake> 4.2.0-19-generic
<nagetier> jo, passt
<nagetier> nubcake, paste mal bitte 'dpkg -l | grep kernel'
<nubcake> nagetier, http://pastebin.com/mzbsR64T das kommt raus
<nagetier> "linux-headers-4.2.0-19-generic" .. passt auch
<nagetier> nubcake, sorry, bin raus
<nubcake> kein thema, vielen dank für die mühe :)
<nagetier> gerne
<nubcake> vielleicht findet sich ja wer anders, der noch ne idee hat. die hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt
<nagetier> jup
<dadrc> Wenn die Partitionstabelle nicht gefunden wird, hilft auch gvfs nicht weiter
<dadrc> Sind da Daten drauf, die du brauchst oder kannst du das Ding formatieren?
<nubcake> dadrc, kann formatiert werden, habe ich aber auch schon getan
<nubcake> bei mehreren sd-karten
<dadrc> ok
<nubcake> ich kann's gern nochmal tun, evtl. hab ich was überesehen
<nubcake> übersehen*
<dadrc> Ich würd jetzt auch nur in gparted 'ne neue Partitionstabelle und eine FAT32-Partition draufpacken
<dadrc> Hast du wahrscheinlich schon mal gemacht
<nubcake> ich krieg die sd-karte in gparted leider garnicht angezeigt
<nagetier> dadrc, aber warum erkennt dann Windows das Dingen?
<dadrc> Aber das Device ist da?
<dadrc> nagetier, ich weiß es nicht
<nubcake> ich hab nach einstecken /dev/sdc
<nubcake> ausgesteckt ist es wieder weg
<dadrc> Aber sdc wird nicht in gparted angezeigt?
<nubcake> nein
<nubcake> ich kann's mir halt echt nicht erklären..
<dadrc> Pack mal bitte `lsmod` in einen Pastebin
<dadrc> Das können eigentlich nur Treiberprobleme sein
<nubcake> http://pastebin.com/7fa6kJWR
<nubcake> da kenn' ich mich halt leider noch überhaupt nicht aus unter linux
<dadrc> ich guck mal kurz was, moment
<nubcake> ok
<dadrc> Du hast einen 5138?
<nubcake> laut lsusb ja
<nubcake> laut hardware id auch
<dadrc> dann behaupte ich weiterhin, dass da was mit dem treiber nicht stimmt: du hast rts5208 geladen
<nubcake> nur woher kommt der? ich hab keine speziellen änderungen oder treiber runtergeladen..
<dadrc> probier mal bitte folgendes: `sudo modprobe -r rts5208 && sudo modprobe rts5139`
<dadrc> (ja, 5139)
<dadrc> Ne, ist wenn dann auch nicht dein Fehler
<dadrc> Wird irgendwie die ID falsch zum Treiber verlinkt oder so
<nubcake> modprobe: FATAL: Module rts5139 not found.
<dadrc> uhm. 
<dadrc> ach, 15.10, oder?
<nubcake> ja genau
<dadrc> gerade nur 14.04 hier, moment. eben gucken, wie der treiber jetzt heißt
<nubcake> ok
<dadrc> gibt's rtsx_usb?
<nubcake> ja
<nubcake> lsmod | grep rtsx sagt: rtsx_usb               24576  0
<dadrc> ok, das ist gut
<dadrc> das `modprobe -r` von vorhin klappte?
<nubcake> öh ich glaube nicht
<nubcake> da kam FATAL: Module rts5139 not found.
<nubcake> achso moment
<dadrc> das ist ja nur die zweite hälfte
<dadrc> ist rts5208 noch in lsmod?
<nubcake> beim ersten part kommt keine ausgabe
<dadrc> das ist gut
<nubcake> glaube nicht, grep findet es nicht
<dadrc> `lsmod | grep rts5208`?
<dadrc> gut
<nubcake> ja genau, da kommt nichts
<dadrc> dann karte raus, karte wieder rein, `dmesg | tail`
<nubcake> http://pastebin.com/g6bt2KcN das kommt raus
<dadrc> was machtn der ums-realtek da? :/
<dadrc> hast du mehrere cardreader in dem ding?
<nubcake> nur einen
<dadrc> mach mal `sudo modprobe -r ums-realtek`, dann wieder karte raus, karte rein, `dmesg | tail`
<nubcake> äh...
<nubcake> scheint gerade gemounted worden zu sein
<dadrc> Bevor du was gemacht hast oder danach?
<nubcake> http://pastebin.com/yxr3X9vr
<nubcake> direkt nach modprobe -r ums-realtek
<nubcake> also nach karte raus- und rein
<dadrc> Funktioniert jetzt?
<dadrc> Also, probier mal
<nubcake> ja, klappt
<dadrc> =)
<nubcake> cool, leider versteh ich nur gerade echt nicht, wie das zustande kam, bzw. wieso es dann vorher nicht ging
<nagetier> jo, k, dadrc 
<nubcake> vielen dank auf jeden fall schon mal :-) ! der abend ist gerettet
<dadrc> der kernel hat falsche treiber für dein gerät geladen
<dadrc> nubcake, wart ma
<dadrc> momentan ist das nachm reboot noch kaputt
<dadrc> kriegen wir aber fix hin
<nubcake> dadrc, ja, ich renn nicht weg (=
<dadrc> datei mit rootrechten editieren kannst du?
<nubcake> ja
<nubcake> sudo nano oder sudo vi etc. 
<dadrc> gut, dann mach mal /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-realtek.conf auf
<dadrc> jo
<dadrc> gibt's wahrscheinlich nicht, macht aber nichts
<nubcake> gab's noch nicht, soll ich die datei erstellen?
<dadrc> ja
<nubcake> ok, getan
<dadrc> kommen 2 zeilen rein
<dadrc> blacklist rts5208
<dadrc> blacklist ums-realtek
<nubcake> ok, ist passiert und gespeichert
<dadrc> sehr gut, damit sollten die module auch nach einem neustart wegbleiben und der cardreader sollte auch dann funktionieren
<nubcake> ach das sperrt jetzt den treiber aus quasi?
<dadrc> die beiden falschen, genau
<nubcake> klingt super!
<dadrc> der richtige ist rtsx_usb
<dadrc> der wird (hoffentlich) weiterhin geladen
<dadrc> wenn nicht, kriegen wir das auch hin
<dadrc> zeit, eben einmal 'nen reboot zum testen zu machen?
<nubcake> ok, laden tu ich den mit modprobe rtsx_usb, oder ?
<dadrc> ja
<nubcake> öhm.. sicher, ich stell nur kurz xchat noch auf den richtigen server ein
<nagetier> nubcake, gute Mitarbeit von deiner Seite
<dadrc> aber wie gesagt, sollte eigentlich automatisch passieren. wenn nicht, kannst du in als einzelne zeile in /etc/modules eintragen 
<nubcake> nagetier, danke, aber ich hab nur die anweisungen befolgt :D
<nagetier> dennoch.. ;)
<nubcake> ok, ich start mal kurz neu
<nubcake> bis gleich
<nubcake> so, mal gucken
<nubcake> hm... geht wohl noch nicht
<nubcake> ich blick langsam nicht mehr durch.. die module sind jetzt geblacklisted, aber der reader macht nix wenn ich die karte einsteck
<nubcake> dmesg | tail  sagt, rtsx_usb wird verwendet
<nagetier> lsmod auch?
<nubcake> ja
<dadrc> nubcake, `sudo modprobe rts5208`
<dadrc> geht's dann?
<nubcake> leider nein
<nubcake> keine ausgabe nach dem befehl
<dadrc> keine ausgabe ist ok
<nubcake> ja, aber die karte wird nirgends angezeigt, weder nautilus noch in der sidebar
<nubcake> wie vorhin.
<dadrc> bleh
<nubcake> blöd... ich glaub ich stell mich grad echt zu doof an...
<dadrc> nö, da ist der kernel einfach zickig
<nubcake> ich hab die 2 module in die blacklist eingetragen und dann 2 sachen ausgeführt dann gings..
<nubcake> oder ?
<dadrc> blacklisteinträge machen nichts anderes als die befehle
<nubcake> ah.. jetzt sagt lsmod aber zusätzlich wieder rts5208
<nubcake> muss ich das wieder entfernen ?
<dadrc> ja, das war das modprobe von eben
<nubcake> ah ok
<dadrc> nimm mal wieder raus (`sudo modprobe -r rts5208`), karte raus/rein, `dmesg | tail`
<nubcake> http://pastebin.com/HJMq8WZz
<nubcake> ich versteh grad nurnoch bahnhof, sorry
<dadrc> karte ist nicht da?
<nubcake> in nautilus o.ä.? nein
<nubcake> in /dev auch nicht als /sdc
<dadrc> hmmh.
<dadrc> mach mal bitte `sudo update-initramfs -u` und reboot noch mal
<nubcake> ok, moment
<nubcake> http://pastebin.com/pdR3URhs lädt der kernel jetzt noch nen anderen treiber, oder versteh' ich's einfach nur gerade nicht mehr? :(
<nubcake> lsmod | grep rts gibt nichts aus
<dadrc> nö, die waren vorher auch schon da 
<dadrc> geht?
<nubcake> leider nicht
<dadrc> `sudo modprobe rtsx_usb`
<nubcake> jetzt wird's in lsmod angezeigt und in dmesg | tail, allerdings kann ich nicht auf die karte zugreifen
<dadrc> raus/rein, `dmesg | tail`
<nubcake> http://pastebin.com/TfmVQLc7
<dadrc> sieht gut aus
<dadrc> oder was genau ist sdb?
<nubcake> sdb ist die 2. festplatte
<dadrc> meh
<nubcake> sda und sdb sind die 2 festplatten
<dadrc> ok
<nubcake> sdc sollte die sd-karte sein
<dadrc> also, soviel ist sicher: irgendwas mit den treibern stimmt nicht
<nubcake> das leuchtet irgendwie ein, ich kapier nur nicht, was da genau kaputt ist
<dadrc> falsche treiber zur falschen zeit
<nubcake> hm.. heißt ich muss nochmal neustarten? oder kann ich die treiber irgendie entfernen?
<dadrc> sind ja weg
<nubcake> hm ok
<dadrc> können jetzt nur probieren, ob wir eine kombination finden, in der es funktioniert
<nubcake> hm ok.. vorhin ging's doch kurz, was hab ich da falsch gemacht? :(
<dadrc> der reboot war's, da wurden die module irgendwie anders geladen
<nubcake> bzw. was hab ich vorhin richtig gemacht, was ich jetzt falsch mache
<nubcake> ok, soll ich nochmal?
<dadrc> würde vorschlagen: module wieder von der blacklist, update-initramfs -u, reboot, modprobe -r rts5208 ums-realtek
<nubcake> ok, moment
<nubcake> ok, geht leider nicht :(
<nubcake> http://pastebin.com/nP5AtRgn aber wieder eine andere ausgabe
<nubcake> lsmod sagt rtsx_usb
<dadrc> das ist gut, sdc1 ist auch da, auch gut
<dadrc> was geht nicht?
<nubcake> ich seh die karte nicht im nautilus
<nubcake> oh...
<nubcake> ist sie einfach nicht gemounted?
<dadrc> denk ich auch
<nubcake> ich bin grad nurnoch verwirrt... sorry :D
<nubcake> komisches treiber zeugs.
<nagetier> nubcake, schließe mich an :)
<dadrc> mounten von hand kriegste hin?
<nubcake> jap :)
<nubcake> scheint zu funktionieren :)
<dadrc> das ist doch was
<nubcake> vielen dank für deine mühe und zeit ! =)
<dadrc> gern
<dadrc> optionen: befehle in ein skript und bei bedarf ausführen oder gucken, ob es auch funktioniert, wenn die befehle in /etc/rc.local steht
<nubcake> ich hab's mir auf jeden fall mal im gedit gespeichert, wer weiß, wie bald ich das wieder brauch
<nubcake> bin mal 5 minuten weg, bis gleich
<nubcake> super, funktioniert einwandfrei
<dadrc> ist zwar ein bisschen dreckig, aber als workaround, bis der bug dahinter gefixt ist, taugt es allemal
<nubcake> hauptsache es funktioniert :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-12
<gugaua> Hallo, wie kann ich bei Ubuntu, rekursiv alle Dateien INKLUSIVE versteckte kopieren? "cp -rp quelle ziel"?
<nagetier> Richte ich ein Xubuntu 15.10 über die grafische Oberfläche ein, partitioniere /boot als primären Datenträger, und ab dann weitere Partitionen logisch, wird der erweiterte Datenträger nur so groß eingerichtet wie die Summe der logischen Laufwerke. Danach lassen sich dann keine weiteren Partitionen erstellen. Habe ich da etwas bei der Konfiguration übersehen?
<jokrebel> Machst Du das im Live-Installer mit dem manuellen Partitionierer?
<jokrebel> Ich würd das, bei einer doch etwas sehr anders (als bei der Automatik vorgegebenen) gewünschten Partitionierung, schon vorher händisch mit GParted komplett anlegen, partitionieren und formatieren. Und dann erst per Installer nur noch über die mauelle Konfiguration zuweisen.
<jokrebel> nagetier: 
<nagetier> jokrebel, Ja, wäre wohl besser gewesen. Hatte jetzt nachträglich die erw. Partition vergrößert. Das klappte aber auch nicht mit dem Live-Datenträger der 15.10, da die erweiterte gesperrt war. Hatte dann die systemrescuecd verwendet.
<nagetier> Auch mountet gparted auf der 15.10 Live-Version die Partitionen.. warum auch immer. Diese ließen sich dann wieder aushängen, die erw. Partition blieb allerdings gesperrt (Schlüsselsymbol)
<jokrebel> wird wohl ne swap dabei sein nagetier
<nagetier> jokrebel, das ist richtig, aber auch andere Partitionen wurden eingehangen
<jokrebel> nagetier: Um eine erweiterte bearbeiten (vergroßern) zu können, darf _keine_einige_ darin befindliche in benutzung sein,
<jokrebel> die kann man normal im Live-Betrieb alle aushängen ohne Probleme. (Außer der Arbeitsspeicher ist so mager, dass der Swap unbedingt nötig ist)
<nagetier> Ist *noatime* auf / problematisch?
<dadrc> nö
<dadrc> macht aber seit 2.6.x eh niemand mehr
<nagetier> Ubuntu-Mate 1510 wurde installiert, ein Anmelden ist nicht möglich.. "Starten der Sitzung nicht fehlgeschlagen", auch ein wechsel zum tty klappt nicht
<dadrc> ist alles relatime
<nagetier> -nicht
<nagetier> dadrc, ja, ich wählte händisch noatime aus
<nagetier> denke das hätte ich lassen sollen
<dadrc> wie gesagt, sollte keine probleme machen
<nagetier> Ja, nur wäre relatime völlig ausreichend
<dadrc> boot mal im singleuser-modus
<nagetier> jo
<dadrc> nagetier, joa. kannste ja ändern, wenn das system erstmal da is
<nagetier> dadrc, ja, habe jetzt eine 1 angehangen, so kann ich auf tty7, aber keine andere aufrufen.. dort bin ich dann direkt root
<dadrc> immerhin
<dadrc> guck mal in die logs
<nagetier> dadrc, danke, werde ich später machen
<dadrc> syslog, xorg.log, ~/.xsessions-errors
<nagetier> Sehr komisches Verhalten.. wie gesagt, möchte ich mich mit meinem Benutzernamen anmelden, schlägt das mir oben benannter Meldung fehl. Wähle ich dann "Gastsizung", schlägt das mit der selben fehl, bietet mir daraufhin dann ein Feld zur Passworteingabe (glaube ich zumindest), welches erstmalig im Klartext ausgegeben wird, versuche ich das nochmal, klappt das wieder nicht, das Feld gibt dann aber versteckt die Eingabe aus.. ein PW wird natür
<nagetier> lich nicht gesetzt sein. Logs muss ich genauer kontrollieren, /home ist so gut wie nicht mit Daten gefüllt (denke, da noch nicht eine grafische Anmeldung stattfand). Da ich den Rechner mit dem IRC-Clienten nicht unmittelbar daneben habe, fällt es schwer die Logs zu posten. Das wäre /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/13975197/
<nagetier> mit*
<nagetier> Falls direkt etwas auffallen würde, wäre das schön, ansonsten können wir das für heute gerne lassen.
<nagetier> "Seat seat0: Failed to find session configuration ubuntu" kommt mir komisch vor
<nagetier> Nach dem zweiten Starten des Rechners komme ich jetzt btw. auf tty.. Anmelden klappt dort problemlos
<nagetier> Dennoch, ich mache heute nicht weiter, wollte nur das Verhalten schildern. Danke.
#ubuntu-de 2015-12-13
<dreamon> Wenn ich per sftp:// auf Server eingeloggt bin. (mit user und passwort) und dann möchte ich mich als ein anderer User erneuert einloggen. Wie bekomm ich das per Thunar(Dateimanager) hin?
<dreamon> Hat sich erledigt. 
<Wishmaster2> Hm, wie kann man diesen nervtötenden Sound beim kopieren von Dateien in Ubuntu abstellen?
<jokrebel> Sound beim kopieren von Dateien? Wär mir neu - wie hast Du ihn aktiviert Wishmaster2? Mach das einfach rückgängig.
<Wishmaster2> Hm, hab ich gar nicht aktiviert, war schon nach installation so
<jokrebel> welches Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop?
<jokrebel> Ich hab hier einige am laufen; aber bei keinem kommen irgendwelche Klänge, wenn ich eine Datei kopiere (egal wie - Terminal; GUI)
<jokrebel> Wishmaster2: + ...Und wie kopierst Du?
<Wishmaster2> Ubuntu 15.10 mit Unity,Kopieren per "Kopieren nach..."
<Wishmaster2> Also im Nautilus
<kcalB> hallo Leutz, Folgedes Problem: Ich hab Ubuntu 14.04 Server auf meinem Netbook installiert. Nun wollte ich den Server als Druckerverver verwenden. Cups installier und hplip. Jetzt findet der Laptop den Drucker nicht! Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen ?
<dreamon> Wie gibt man ein DELTA in Ubuntu ein über die Tastatur? (kleines Dreieck)
<jokrebel> über die Zeichentabelle?
<jokrebel> Über die Tastatur müsste man den Zeichenkode kennen
<Frickelpit> dreamon: http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/0394/index.htm
<ring0> dreamon, und dann strg + shift + u anschließend die nummer 0394 und enter
<jokrebel> ring0: geht hier aber nicht :-/
<ring0> jokrebel, hier im terminal unter gnome geht das 
<ring0> jokrebel, du nimmst aber doch bestimmt xfce oder sowas, ne? :)
<mrkramps> das geht auch unter xfce
<Conan179> guten nabend zusammen
<ring0> jokrebel, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen#Zugang-zu-allen-Unicode-Zeichen
<ring0> mrkramps, laut wiki ja, nach kleinerer anpassung
<jokrebel> ring0: nö
<ring0> jokrebel, was hast im einsatz?
<Conan179> ich bräuchte kurz hilfe. ICh hab sendmail auf meinem ubuntu innstallation eingerichtet dasmit logwatch mir eine email nachts zu schicken, jetzt bekomme ich ständig ne mail mit dem ihnalt Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently root@ubuntu-1404-64bit.de Technical details of permanent failure, was ist da los?
<jokrebel> ring0: Egal wo ich das probiere. Browser-Eingabezeile; Gnome-terminal; Suchzeile ... geht nirgends
<dreamon> Δ Hier gings. Danke. mußte STRG+SHIFT+U 0394 Enter 
<jokrebel> 0394
<jokrebel> =#)$
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Danke für den Link. &#916; (für die Html SUPER)
<Frickelpit> dreamon: np
<ring0> jokrebel, ok, strange :(
<Conan179> hmmm mein problem ist woll zu speziell, werde woll in ein forum gehen müssen
<ring0> Conan179, der fehler steht doch da. email empfänger root@ubuntu-1404-64bit.de gibts nicht
<jokrebel> Conan179: Versuchs doch mal in #sendmail
<dreamon> ls | convert label:@- foo.png → wirft mir nur @- als Grafik aus. Richtig ich hab davon keine Peilung aber unter Arch funktioniert es. :)
<bekks> Gut, nächste Frage.
<dreamon> Kann man das auf Ubuntu auch zum laufen bekommen. (bessere Frage?)
<bekks> Was möchtest du _wirklich_ tun?
<dreamon> Möchte die Ausgabe eines Befehls in eine Grafik umwandeln. (screenshot ähnlich) 
<bekks> Warum nimmst du keinen Pastebin?
<dreamon> Weil ich direkt ein Bild davon haben möchte. 
<mrkramps> dreamon, unterstützt die IM-version unter ubuntu diese funktion?
<bekks> Mir ist noch nicht klar, warum man einen Screenshot einer Textausgabe haben will.
<dreamon> Ubuntu wirft keinen Fehler aus. Aber er erzugt nur ein @- in der foo.png
<dreamon> Ich will bestimmt ausgaben als screenshot erzeugen. Und auf meinen Server anzeigen.
<dreamon> Unter Arch sieht Ausgabe z.B. so aus → https://fb.53280.de/RKHA/
<mrkramps> dreamon, hast du es mal mit quotes versucht?
<ppq> bei mir geht es unter ubuntu :)
<mrkramps> btw. +1
<mrkramps> ^^
<k1l_> dreamon: welches ubuntu ist das  da genau?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Und warum genau muss das ein .png sein? Das kapier ich auch nicht.
<ppq> $ convert --version              Version: ImageMagick 6.8.9-9 Q16 x86_64 2015-10-23 http://www.imagemagick.org
<bekks> jokrebel: Weil ers auf seinem Server anzeigen lassen will. Das ist ein Bildserver, und kein Textserver. Ist doch logisch.
<jokrebel> <g>
<dreamon> convert -version → GraphicsMagick 1.3.18 2013-03-10 Q8 http://www.GraphicsMagick.org/
<k1l_> <k1l_> dreamon: welches ubuntu ist das  da genau?
<dreamon> bekks, hat noch andere Gründe und mir war klar das derartiges von deiner Seite kommen wird.
<mrkramps> interessant, das sind schon mal zwei verschiedenen programme
<dreamon> 14.04
<k1l_> dreamon: kannst du mit "lsb_release -d" rausfinden
<ppq> sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<ppq> du experte, ohne imagemagick wird das nix
<dreamon> lsb_release -d → Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<dreamon> ppq, Ich hab nicht behauptet experte zu sein. :)
<ppq> merk schon
<bekks> Vor allem wundert mich diese ImageMagick version.
<bekks> Die ist seit 8000 Jahren veraltet.
<bekks> Das ist im Leben kein sauberes 14.04.3
<mrkramps> bekks, weil es keine IM version ist?
<bekks> mrkramps: Vermutlich.
<mrkramps> wie ppq schon sagt, man müsste es einfach mal installieren
<dreamon> ppq, Nach der Installation von Imagemagick läufts nun. Danke. convert muß da ohne ImageMagick schon drauf gewesen sein.
<bekks> War es auch.
<ring0> die version 1.3.18 passt zu graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat
<bekks> Das hast du selbst geposted, dass es das war. :P
<ppq> du hattest halt GM und kein IM. GM ist ein IM-fork von 2002
<dreamon> bekks, So ist es. 
<ppq> 1.3.22 ist die aktuelle GM-version
<dreamon> Das Ergebnis ist auf jedenfall "JETZT" das was ich wollte. DANKE!
<ppq> http://marc.info/?l=imagemagick-developer&m=104777007831767&w=2
<dreamon> Ist es möglich von einem Laufendem Programm (im Terminal) Art einen ASCII-Screenshot zu erstellen? Im Programm selbst.. 
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Ein Ascii-Screenshot nennt sich Pastebin, und das kannst du nur manuell tun, bei einem laufenden Programm.
<bekks> Aber das weisst du ja schon.
<mrkramps> dreamon, im endeffekt läuft es immer auf text hinaus, aber du kannst dir mal ttyrec ansehen
<dreamon> Da läuft mein Programm. Ich würde quasi das was im Terminal steht (ist viel mit ncurses) komplett als Text in ein File kopieren wollen.
<mrkramps> oder alternativ script aus den bsd-utils
<mrkramps> ok, ncurses macht das dann wieder problematisch
<ricketts> hallo ich nutze gnome fallback Ich hab 2 rythmplayer icons in der oberen taskbar und ich weiss nicht wie ich die wegbekomme 
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-12
<udzguru> hallo beisammen
<udzguru> kennt hier jemand das problem mit der chromium version in den repos? man kann viele ssl-verschlüsselte seiten nicht mehr aufrufen. wenn ja weiss jemand abhilfe? 
<udzguru> langsam treibt mich das nämlich in den wahnsinn
<ghostmag> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich es hier mit der internen oder externen Grafikkarte zu tun habe: http://pastebin.com/eG8u9E9z
<ghostmag> ?
<le_bot> Title: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ghostmag> "Family Integrated Graphics Controller" klingt für mich intern
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-13
<user_> hallo, ich hab ein shell script um mich mit einem openvpn zu verbinden 
<user_> wenn ich es mit sudo laufen lasse klappt es
<user_> aber als normaler user nicht
<user_> jetzt hab ich das suid bit gesetzt und es klappt immer noch nicht
<user_> ziel sollte es sein, dass der user per doppelklick auf deine desktop-datei die verbindung starten kann
<Frickelpit> trag die Verbindung in den NetworkManager ein
<user_> nein weil ich vorher noch was abfragen muss 
<Frickelpit> was?
<Frickelpit> Username und Passwort?
<user_> nein eine nummer
<geser> user_: Skripte können kein suid-bit haben
<LetoThe2nd> suid ist generell nur selten eine echte loesung. lieber das script mal genau durchschauen, was darin denn eigentlich welche rechte braucht
<k1l> ich würde auch die network-manager lösung vorschlagen. das kann man einmalig einrichten und danach kann der user das mit einem klick auf das icon in der taskleiste im menü anstellen
<user_> ich brauch den befehl openvpn
<Frickelpit> user_: und die Nummer, die du da einträgst ist was? Für die Anmeldung?
<k1l> "brauchst"?
<koegs> oder einfach mal die debug-ausgabe erhöhen und schauen warum es ohne root-rechte fehlschlägt
<user_> ERROR: Cannot ioctl TUNSETIFF tap: Operation not permitted (errno=1)
<k1l> auch der netowrk manager kann mit openvpn umgehen. man muss nur einmal das plugin installieren
<user_> und 87 connections anleben
<Frickelpit> hä?
<user_> anlegen
<user_> ich frag einfach die server nummer ab
<user_> 1-87
<Frickelpit> wtf?
<user_> und conncete dann $num.ovpn
<LetoThe2nd> user_: openvpn als unprivileged user ist von ihnen selber dokumentiert, uebrigens: https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/UnprivilegedUser
<le_bot> Title: UnprivilegedUser – OpenVPN Community (at community.openvpn.net)
<LetoThe2nd> user_: die alternative waere tatsachlich alle verbindungen in nm anzulegen, und ueber die nm-cli halt dann anzuschieben. das kann dein script auch machen.
<LetoThe2nd> nicht direkt schoen, aber sicher auch nicht schlimmer als das openvpn unprivileged gefummel
<tomreyn> das sind ja eher viele vpn-profile.
<user_> muss doch mit SETUID auch gehen
<user_> genau das gefummel will ich mir erdpren
<user_> ersparen... 
<LetoThe2nd> user_: nicht auf ein script, und ich wuerde mal sagen es gibt nen grund warum das binary selbst eben nicht suid ist.
<user_> und wenn ich dem binary suid gebe...
<tomreyn> falls es dir nur darum geht die vpn-server wechseln zu können, aber nicht darum einen bestimmten server auswählen zu können dann könntest du die server auch in dns als cname records für einen neuen hostnamen pflegen und über round robin zurückgeben lassen. dann bräuchtest du nur ein vpn-profil.
<geser> wenn du es mit deinem Skript machen willst: packe sudo um den relevaten Befehl (der die Rechte braucht) in dein Skript und erlaube den Usern diesen Befehl per sudo auszuführen
<vboxuserx> im link steht ...a static tun/tap device is needed...
<LetoThe2nd> user_: suid wurde anscheinend auch schon gemacht, ist aber auch gefummel. und keine ahnung zu den sicherheitsimplikationen: http://homepages.uni-paderborn.de/wilke/blog/2015/01/15/VPN-und-Unitimedia-unter-Linux/
<le_bot> Title: VPN & Unitymedia unter Linux (at homepages.uni-paderborn.de)
 * LetoThe2nd befuerwortet gesers vorschlag.
<pie3> hallo
<DaVu> huhu
<pie3> frage zu roger router und ubuntu 16.04lts, es funktioniert nicht
<DaVu> ok, kannte ich noch gar nicht. Dafür schon mal danke ;)
<DaVu> Ich kann dir wahrscheinlich nicht viel helfen, aber "es funktioniert nicht" ist keine gute Meldung um hier Hilfe zu bekommen
<DaVu> Du musst da vielleicht shcon ein wenig mehr ins Detail gehen...was hast du gemacht, was genau funktioniert nicht etc...
<pie3> ok. über terminal installiert, mit FB7390 verbunden, bis dahin alles ok.
<pie3> beim Fax Versand kommt der Abbruch
<DaVu> das hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fritzbox/Roger_Router/
<le_bot> Title: Roger Router › Fritzbox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> hast du wahrscheinlich schon durchgearbeitet?
<pie3> ja, habe heute die neuer Version von RR installiert, vor bekam ich keine Verbindung mit der FB
<DaVu> Grundsätzlich funktionieren die Faxe über die FritzBox aber?
<DaVu> also mal mit einem echten Fax Gerät getestet?
<DaVu> Denn:
<DaVu> "Auch hier hat der Setup-Assistent alle Einstellungen bereits vorgenommen, vorausgesetzt auf dem Router wurde ein Fax-Gerät eingerichtet."
<pie3> ja, mit Ubuntu 12.04 ist alles ok. bin seit dem Wochenende uf 16.04lts
<DaVu> ah, ok
<DaVu> hm...gut, dann bin ich mit meinen Klugscheißereien schon raus :D
<pie3> in der B wurde das Fax eingerichtet
<pie3> DaVu, danke, nehme jede Info an, bin nur Laie in Ubuntu, nutze sonst keine anderes Betriebssystem mehr 
<DaVu> "B" = Box?
<DaVu> bekommst du denn eine Fehlermeldung, wenn es zum Abbruch kommt?
<pie3> habe zZ keine gesehen, werde es nochmals versuchen und auf Fehlermeldunge achten
<ml_> 
<ml_> whois NickServ
<ml_> whois NickServ
<k1l> vor den irc kommandos kommt ein /
<fford> ^^
<ml_> Danke :D 
<marlue> exit
<marlue> sorry guys
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-14
<passt> moin, ich habe im Nautilus unter Ubuntu 16.04 es geschafft einen Ordner als Lesezeichen anzulegen. Diese Aktion weiß ich aber nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen. kann mir jemand verraten wie es tortzdem geht?
<passt> Mein Fehler, ich habe nicht einen Ordner als Lesezeichen gesetzt sondern das Lesezeichen 'Dokumente' in diesen Ordner umbenannt. Wie auch immer ich das gemacht habe?!? :(
<p01nt3r> nabend. nach dem starten des pc bekomm ich:"ttf-mscorefonts-installer konnte nicht heruntergeladen werden." wie kann ich das manuell beheben?
<nagetier> p01nt3r: ein manuelles apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer läuft nicht durch?
<Frickelpit> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ttf-mscorefonts-installer-wurde-fehlerhaft-ins/
<le_bot> Title: ttf-mscorefonts-installer wurde fehlerhaft installiert › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> ist ja nicht so, dass das in den letzten Tagen öfters vorkommt
<Frickelpit> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/meine-fehlerbeseitigung-schlug-fehl/
<le_bot> Title: Meine Fehlerbeseitigung schlug fehl › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> da auch nochmal mit einer Lösung
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-15
<mukluks> hallo - does anyone know of a good channel i can visit to practice my deutsche?
<tuor> Hi was beinhaltet /usr/share/app-install/ für .desktopdateien? Bzw. wofür ist dieser Ordner.
<tuor> (?)
<DaVu> tuor: Ubuntu Unity?
<tuor> DaVu, ja.
<DaVu> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es für die Einträge im Startmenu zuständig ist
<DaVu> und wie das Programm beim Aufruf gehandelt werden soll
<DaVu> mein Eintrag für Kodi sieht zum Beispiel so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23632460/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> Jo, hier ist es: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien/
<le_bot> Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor> Da steht aber, /usr/share/applications/ mit ctrl+f finde ich nichts über /usr/share/app-install.
<DaVu> ja, das ist korrekt. Dennoch handelt es sich um die gleichen Dateien
<tuor> Also /usr/share/applications kenne ich.
<DaVu> aber ich google auch noch ;)
<tuor> Hmm ok. 
<tuor> Die Datein in dem Verzeichnis heissen auch anders.
<tuor> Das sind so software-center Datein: https://askubuntu.com/questions/464807/why-so-many-files-in-usr-share-app-install-desktop
<DaVu> ja
<le_bot> Title: lubuntu - Why so many files in /usr/share/app-install/desktop? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<DaVu> ah, ok
<DaVu> also wie ich das verstehe, hängen die ein wenig voneinander ab
<tuor> Jo scheint so.
<jokrebel> moin
<jokrebel> ich komme nicht mehr an die Einstellungen von TV-Browser. Mit rechtsklick auf das Symbol in der oberen Leiste popt die aktuellen Sendungen auf, aber das "abbiegen" zu den Einstellungen ist wohl zu weit unten und außerhalb des Bildschirms. Leider funktioniert der Umweg über "TV Browser minimieren" (ganz oben) anklicken, damit wenigstens das Hauptfenster mit Pulldownmenü geöffnet wird auch nicht mehr
<DaVu> jokrebel: hast du mal versucht die Auflösung am Bildschirm zu ändern oder steht sie schon auf maximal?
 * DaVu wechselt mal gerade PCs...bin gleich wieder da
<DaVu> wieder da
<jokrebel> DaVu: Ist leider schon auf Maximum
<tuor> Hi, wir haben in unserer Firma nicht mehr nur Sysadmins. Wir haben nun auch Administration, Buchhaltung, Graphiker und Entwikler. Worauf ich hinaus will: diese Mitarbeiter verwalten ihre Betriebsysteme nicht selbst. Zur zeit hilft gerade, der der Zeit hat. Das hat zum Ergebnis, dass die Betriebsysteme nicht einheitlich eingerichtet sind und niemand wirklich Bescheid weis was bei wem wie gemacht wurde.
<tuor> Besser wäre, ein Standardsystem. Überall das selbe grundsystem mit den selben  
<tuor> Grundeinstellungen.
<jokrebel> ich hab da neuerdings Sender drin, die ich eigentlich eh nicht bräuchte. Aber dadurch ist "schließen" und "Einstellungen" außerhalb des Monitors gerutscht und ich kann diese überflüssigen Sender noch nicht mal mehr entfernen, weil ich ja an die Einstellungen nicht komme.
<Frickelpit> tuor: server oder clients?
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: stichworte: puppet, respektive landscape :)
<tuor> Server provisionieren wir z.B. mit PXE-Boot und konfiguriert werden sie durch Puppet. Jetzt geht es aber um Clients.
<Frickelpit> LetoThe2nd: war auch mein Gedanke^^
<Frickelpit> tuor: einfach auf die Clients erweitern geht nicht?
<tuor> Dateien mit Templates erstellen lassen, Packete installieren geht gut.
<jokrebel> ich versuch ihn mal an nen HDMI-Monitor zu pappen, vielleicht komm ich ja dann ran. Aber sollte ja wohl auch ohne gehn :-/
<tuor> Wie sieht es aber mit gconf/dconf aus? Das sin ja keine Datein.
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: einfach mit gedrückter alt-taste das fenster verschieben und dann vergrößern 
<tuor> Also wenn ich z.B. in Ubuntu Unity eine einen Account (z.B. Jabber/IRC) als "Online Account" inzufügen will. Wie geht das (scriptbar)?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Es ist ja kein Fester. Es ist nur eine per rechtsklick aufrufbare Menüleiste
<DaVu> jokrebel: config Datei löschen?!
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: achso
<DaVu> ist jetzt die Holzhammer-Methode, aber vielleicht möglich
<tuor> Also Puppet kann gut mit Datein, Diensten und Paketen umgehen. Aber wenn ich mich nicht schwer täusche werden viele Konfigurationen in Unity nicht mehr anhand von Konfigurationsdatein gemacht.
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: https://www.puppetcookbook.com/posts/exec-a-command-in-a-manifest.html (1x googlen, 3 links lesen)
<le_bot> Title: Run a command with Puppet (at www.puppetcookbook.com)
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, ich weis wie ich einen Shellbefehl mit Puppet mache. Der Sinn an Puppet ist genau ohne Shellskipte zu arbeiten. In Puppet beschreibt man einen Zustand. Also Grundsätzlich will man in Puppet exec vermeiden wenn es geht.
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: ah du willst also puppet module für alle möglichen config-files? naja dann füge meiner ursprünglichen vorschlagsliste noch "Puppet Labs" hinzu :)
<Frickelpit> tuor: als alternative kannst du ansible einsetzen, damit lassen sich config-templates verteilen
<Frickelpit> http://docs.ansible.com/ansible/list_of_files_modules.html z.b.
<le_bot> Title: Files Modules — Ansible Documentation (at docs.ansible.com)
<tuor> Ich konnte mich glaube ich nicht verständlich ausdrücken: Ich weis wie ich Konfigurationsdateien mit Puppet verteile. Also um es anders zu formulieren: Kann ich Unity mit auschliesslich Konfigurationsdateien konfigurieren?
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Konfiguration/dconf/#Kommandozeile
<le_bot> Title: dconf › GNOME Konfiguration › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> *schwitz* also mit dem HDMI-Monitor konnte ich mit ein paar Tricks ein paar Sender entfernen und komm nun wieder auch bis an "TV Browser beenden" und auch in die Einstellungen...
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: zumindest so ne art basis-config, also wie ein template sollte man durchaus einfach per file verteilen können. per-client wird halt dann mehr gefummel
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, ok.
<tuor> Frickelpit, das ist mir bekannt.
<LetoThe2nd> tuor: und wie gesagt, ansonsten einfach mal bei nem dienstleister anfragen der da entsprechende erfahrung hat.
<Frickelpit> tuor: dann musst du ja nur eine standard-config in einem script verpacken und verteilen
<tuor> Dann müsste man ein Modul finden/schreiben welches dconf kann, wenn man spezifischeres vorkonfigurieren will.
<Frickelpit> https://github.com/cristiklein/puppet-dconf
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - cristiklein/puppet-dconf: Edit dconf configuration with puppet (at github.com)
<Frickelpit> erster treffer
<tuor> LetoThe2nd, jop könnte passen. :) Klingt gut.
<tuor> Man könnte es also grundsätzlich genau gleich machen wie bei Servern. pxe-boot & puppet. Gefällt mir. :)
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! ich habe hier ein ubuntu 16.04. In dem Ubuntu läuft ein vmwareplayer mit einem Windows7. Wenn man irgendwas intensiveres in dem Windows macht, dann zeigt die CPU Auslastung in dem virtuellen Windows zB 50%. Im selben Moment zeigt das Ubuntu 100% bei Cpu. Kann das stimmen? 
<Lengsdorfer> oder misst da wer mist?
<stevieh> hmmm :-)
<Frickelpit> Lengsdorfer: naja, dein Windows denkt, es benutzt 50% cpu, im host hast du ja eine bestimmte anzahl an cpus zugewiesen für die vm
<Frickelpit> und wenn die halt 100% nutzt, dann nutzt die halt 100%. was deine vm da sagt, ist erstmal egal
<HuskerMobil> Hallo zusammen
<HuskerMobil> ich habe mal eine Frage, weis jemand wo oder wie ich einen Treiber für MS Access Datenbanken Herbekomme über google werde ich nicht so wirklich fündig
<HuskerMobil> also für ubuntu meine ich natürlich
<k1l> treiber? treiber gibts nur für hardware.
<k1l> ich würde mal sagen: nutze libreoffice um das in ein odb file umzuwandeln und damit zu öffnen
<pLaTo0n> moin
<swarm185> msg nickserv identify ddos
<pLaTo0n> sorry musste sein :D
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-16
<trollking> hallo ... eine frage ist es möglich bei einem laufenden anmeldung das terminal mit einem anderen user zu starten ... außer root?
<k1l> klar
<k1l> willst du nur einen befehl als anderer user starten oder komplett den user wechseln?
<trollking> komplett den user wechseln aber nur im terminal ... 
<trollking> und mit diesem befehle starten
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/#Programme-im-Kontext-anderer-Benutzer-ausfuehren
<le_bot> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<trollking> danke
<k1l> sprich: su nutzername
<trollking> ok
<ppq> geht auch mit sudo. nur so der vollständigkeit halber :) aber gegen su spricht ja auch nix
<trollking> wie kann ich user A Zugriffsrechte auf das Home Verzeichnis für user B geben?
<trollking> oder besser nur einzelne Anwendungen
<ppq> richte besser ein verzeichnis ein, auf das beide zugriff haben
<ppq>  /share oder so
<ppq> das ist sauberer.
<trollking> verstehe
<trollking> wird das mit chmod gemacht?
<k1l> bei ubuntu sind die homes eh nicht exklusiv
<k1l> alos lesend. schreiben können andere dort erstmal nicht. aber ich würde da auch eher ausserhalb von /home einen ordner machen, das wird sonst schnell fies mit den berechtigungen
<trollking> ok
<trollking> könnt ihr mir kurz helfen ... habe eine seperate partition genommen wie kann ich für beide user lese schreibe und ausführungsfreigabe erteilen?
<k1l> über gruppenrechte
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte/#Darstellungsarten
<le_bot> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> und dann mit chmod und chown anpassen wie du es brauchst
<k1l> sprich: du packst beide user in die blödelgruppe und gibst der blödelgruppe dann die rechte dort
<trollking> ok
<trollking> ich habe chmod "USER" /media/trollking/22DE4BC172c99A8C eingegeben
<trollking> rauskommen tut was anderes
<trollking> http://paste.debian.net/902460/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<k1l_> chmod und chown hast du verwechselt
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown/
<le_bot> Title: chown › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<trollking> oh
<trollking> ne hab chown verwendet im termianl 
<trollking> habs hier nur im chat falsch geschrieben ... 
<trollking> habs nochmal gemacht und kriege den gleichen output
<k1l_> welchen befehl genau? welchen output?
<trollking> sudo chown DEINBENUTZERNAME /media/trollking/22DE4BC172C99A8C
<trollking> http://paste.debian.net/902460/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<k1l_> und was schreibst du als deinbenutzername da hin?
<trollking> meinen neuen user
<trollking> ikant
<trollking> muss ich zuvor die festplatten aushängen?
<k1l_> eigentlich müsste das mit dem chown klappen
<k1l_> ich weiß aber nicht, ob das gvfs da dann reinspielt
<trollking> moment chown ändert die eingentümer gruppe ... ich will aber das beide user auf die platten zugreifen können
<k1l_> du kannst mit chown user und gruppe ändern. oder du nimmst chgrp
<trollking> was wenn ich usermod -a -G trolking icant mache?
<trollking> sprich icant in die gruppe trollking stecke?
<k1l_> geht auch
<doev> moin. Ich möchte ein Backup einrichten. Dazu brauche ich zwei Befehle, einen zur Sicherung der Datenbank und einen fürs Filesystem. Eigentlich würde ich jetzt einen Cron-Job anlegen, falls nicht jemand was besseres kennt. Problematisch wäre z.B., dass ich nicht alle Backups ewig aufheben möchte.
<sdx23> !backup
<le_bot> Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<sdx23> da gibt's diverse Lösung, die automatisch routieren/löschen
<doev> danke
<HuskerMobil> Guten Morgen / Malzeit 
<HuskerMobil> ich habe mich blöderweise aus meiner MySQL datenbank ausgesperrt, bzw. habe das root passwort verbaselt ...
<HuskerMobil> Weiss, zufällig jemand von euch wie man das Resetten kann, es gibt zwar rechr viele anleitungen dazu aber irgenwie funtkionieren die alle nicht, hat das von euch jemand schonmal gemacht?
<LetoThe2nd> HuskerMobil: schon mal mit der offiziellen probiert? http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/resetting-permissions.html
<le_bot> Title: MySQL :: MySQL 5.7 Reference Manual :: B.5.3.2 How to Reset the Root Password (at dev.mysql.com)
<HuskerMobil> jein, also die die versucht habe beschreibt das gleiche verfahren
<HuskerMobil> problem an der stelle kill `cat /mysql-data-directory/host_name.pid` Funktioniert nicht
<LetoThe2nd> "funktioniert nicht" ist die sinnfreieste fehlerbeschreibung aller zeiten.
<HuskerMobil> lol stimmt, zugriff verweigert aber ich glaube ich have den Fehler gefunden
<HuskerMobil> mann muss 2 x sudo mit in den befehl einbauen
<HuskerMobil> einmal für das cat und einmal für das kill
<LetoThe2nd> frau auch. wir leben hier gleichberechtigung, bitte.
<LetoThe2nd> :-P
<HuskerMobil> ja scheint trotzdem nicht zu funktionieren
<LetoThe2nd> siehe oben
<HuskerMobil> bekomme immer die meldung das +161216 11:12:03 mysqld_safe A mysqld process already exists
<HuskerMobil> das kommt immer wenn ich versuche den service mit der init File hochzufahren
<LetoThe2nd> HuskerMobil: ich würde jetzt mal vermuten dass das init-system den einfach respawned, weil es denkt er ist abgestüzt. sprich, du musst ihn in upsatrt/systemd anhalten.
<LetoThe2nd> HuskerMobil: anstelle dieses kills
<LetoThe2nd> kann man ja mit ps ax relativ einfach überprüfen
<setra> hello, Weiss wer wie ich feststellen kann ob ein $USER in der sudoers liste ist oder nicht? Ohne sudo rechte auszuüben, quasi in einem script?
<HuskerMobil> okay und wie macht man das ?
<HuskerMobil> also das  musst ihn in upsatrt/systemd anhalten.   
<Frickelpit> systemctl stop bla.service bei systemd z.b.
<setra> Ich hab es nun mit der sudo gruppe versucht, aber ist das eine garantie? getent group sudo|grep -o $USER
<LetoThe2nd> setra: nein ist es nicht, nirgends steht geschrieben dass die sudo gruppe tatsächlich sudoen darf
<setra> traurig... ich dachte ich bin am richtigen weg...
<HuskerMobil> dan bekomme ich systemctl: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<LetoThe2nd> setra: abgesehen davon, dass sudoer ja auch eingeschränkt auf bestimmte befehle etc sein kann.
<LetoThe2nd> setra: ich würde mal vermuten, dass deine fragestellung generell überdenken braucht
<setra> LetoThe2nd, ich denke die line aus der sudoers datei reicht
<LetoThe2nd> setra: abgesehen davon, vielelicht findest du http://superuser.com/questions/553932/how-to-check-if-i-have-sudo-access inspirierend
<le_bot> Title: linux - How to check if I have sudo access? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<setra> LetoThe2nd, das hab ich alles schon durch... ich brauche um irgendwas zu tun mal ein user passwort, weil ich ja sudo executen muss. Auch sudo -n wie beschrieben funkt gar nicht
<LetoThe2nd> setra: dann bleibe ich bei meinem vorherigen statement. für mich riecht das ganze ohnehin sehr nach ner XY-frage
<LetoThe2nd> "du willst X tun und glaubst Y ist ein weg dazu. da du mit Y ein problem hast, fragst du. frag lieber einfach nach X"
<setra> Ich möchte nur wissen ob ein USER eine Line in der sudoers datei hat oder nicht, interessiert mich gar nicht was er darf oder nicht. will nur wissen ob er drinnen steht.
<setra> und das ohne einmal sudo rechte auszuüben... ganz einfach
<LetoThe2nd> setra: dann ist die antwort ganz klar "geht, nicht weil die /etc/sudoers 440 und root:root hat, aus sicherheitsgründen"
<LetoThe2nd> s/geht, nicht/geht nicht,/g
<LetoThe2nd> so stimmts.
<HuskerMobil> gibt es ne noch andere Optionen um das Root passwort zurück zu setzen ...
<setra> HuskerMobil, Will ich ja nicht, nur wissen ob ein user sudo rechte hat oder nicht und ob er in der sudoers datei einen eintrag hat
<jokrebel> Ubuntu hat kein Root-Passwort
<HuskerMobil> Es funktioniert einfach nicht, und ja ich weiss, aber mehr infos bekomme ich auch nicht, es sieht aktell so aus als sollte es gehen, aber das neue passwort wird scheinbar nicht übernommen
<HuskerMobil> ich rede ja auch von meinem MySQL Problem
<jokrebel> na dann ... #mysql
<sdx23> HuskerMobil: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1
<sdx23> oder welche Version auch immer du hast
<HuskerMobil> tja das ist die nächste gute frage
<LetoThe2nd> dpkg -l | grep mysql-server
<HuskerMobil> okay das war jetzt einfach
<HuskerMobil> warum ist im internet so ein scheiß kompizierter weg beschrieben wenn es auch soooo einfach geht ?
<LetoThe2nd> HuskerMobil: weil der "einfache" weg dedian/ubuntu-spezifisch ist
<HuskerMobil> asooo okay ... aber eine verbindung kann ich trotzdem nicht ausbauen, solangsam dämmert da was von wegen root zugriff von Externen anfragen. war das nicht gesperrt oder musste expizit freigegeben werden ß
<HuskerMobil> scheint so zu sein über PHP  my Admin kann ich mich wieder als root anmelden :-)
<HuskerMobil> danke vielmals
<Frickelpit> HuskerMobil: mysql_secure_installation als tipp
<kcalb> Hallo Zeutz, ich hab mir ein USB-LAN Adapter zugelegt, damit ich einen Switch anschließen und damit ich noch einen PC und einen Laptop anschließen kann. Wie müsste ich die interfaces konfigurieren, das es funzt.  Hier meine cofig : /etc/network/interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23638189/ ; Adapter : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23638193/ und ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23638199/ .  Könnte mir ggf.jemand bitte Helfen ?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> kcalb, du möchtest, dass zwei weitere rechner über deinen rechner ins internet kommen, habe ich das richtig verstanden?
<ppq> wenn ja, guck mal hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/internetverbindungsfreigabe/
<le_bot> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kcalb> ja richtig ppq , problem ist das auf mein Netbook keine Grafische Oberfläche installiert ist also Server edition 
<ppq> du kannst trotzdem network-manager nutzen, kcalb, auch ohne GUI
<ppq> wie du das dann konfigurierst müsstest du dann allerdings selbst recherchieren
<kcalb> ppq, da gibts noch ein problem, hostapd läuft auch noch mit siehe config
<kcalb> ppq, gleich wider da (netbook neustart)
<kcalb> wieder da
<kcalb> ppq, hast du vielleicht ne Ahnung wie ich das konfigurieren kann?
<noxs_> tach. gibt es ein tool, das den notebook akku laedt und entlaedt, also praktisch das macht, was ein mikroprozessorgesteurtes ladegeraet macht und kann oder geht das technisch schon gar nicht?
<noxs> also natuerlich nicht nur ein mal, sondern mehrfach - um die kapaztaet wieder zu erhoehen
<stevieh> noxs: manche laptops hatten sowas im bios. 
<stevieh> ansonsten musst du das halt von hand machen. Aber ich bezweifle, dass das bei Li Ion so viel bringt
<noxs> ah okay....da das ein macbook - wenn auch ein pro - ist, kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen! zum geld sparen, in form von nicht neu kaufen muessen, werden macs ja nicht gebaut! :)
<noxs> naja, dann muss ich wohl doch nen neuen verbauen muessen
<stevieh> ja
<noxs> denn mit max 41Wh von 76 urspruenglich geh ich nicht mehr ohne netzteil los! :)
<noxs> danke, stevieh
<NTQ> Weiß jemand, ob das Paket libmail-spf-query-perl in xenial komplett entfernt wurde oder ob es einfach jetzt nur mit in ein anderes gerutscht ist?
<jokrebel> NTQ: Sicher, dass es dieses Paket (genau so geschrieben) jemals gab in Ubuntu? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libmail-spf-query-perl&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all findet da nichts
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- libmail-spf-query-perl (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Hm, ganz offenbar ja nicht. Bin auch nur über irgendwelche wirren Wege darauf gekommen. 
<jokrebel> wenn Du uns Deine Gedankengänge und was Dein _eigentliches_ Ziel ist mitteilst könnten wir ggf. besser in einer Lösungsfindung behilflich sein.
<jokrebel> !xy
<le_bot> Du hast ein Problem X und glaubst, Y ist eine Methode, um dieses Problem zu lösen. Deshalb fragst du nach Y, obwohl du nach X fragen solltest.
<jokrebel> Und IIRC hörst Du dies (oder ähnliches) nicht zum ersten mal :-/
<Amm0n> There is no current release for this source package in Ubuntu. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmail-spf-query-perl
<le_bot> Title: libmail-spf-query-perl package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<NTQ> Ich möchte den SPF-Filter in Spamassassin nutzen. Dabei hab ich hier gelesen, was zu tun ist: http://www.akadia.com/services/postfix_amavisd.html#Sender%20Policy%20Framework%20SPF Und beim Test auf Mail::SPF:Query in perl kam ein error.
<le_bot> Title: Fighting Spam/Viruses with Amavisd and Postfix (at www.akadia.com)
<NTQ> Und bevor ich was händisch installiere, fragte ich mich, ob es da nicht schon ein Ubuntu-Paket für gibt.
<jokrebel> und wie kamst Du darauf, dass dieses eventuelle Ubuntupaket genau sooo heißt?
<NTQ> Ich hab angefangen zu googlen nach ubuntu xenial mail::spf:query und dann war das das erste Suchergebnis. Ich hab nur nicht geschaut, ob es das eventuell auch in älteren Versionen nicht gibt und es stattdessen einfach angenommen. Die Suche war nur ein Schuss ins Blaue
<jokrebel> Deine Gedankengänge und Recherchen revers zu analysieren ist jedes mal wieder aufs neu anstrengend und macht keine Spaß *seufz*
<jokrebel> toll! ... Wasser!
<NTQ> Ich hab doch mein Grundproblem jetzt schon beschrieben. Wieso ist jetzt überhaupt noch wichtig, wie ich auf das nicht-existierende Problem komme?
<NTQ> *Paket
<jokrebel> weil wir uns (wieder mal) wegen nichts Gedanken gemacht haben zB.?
<Amm0n> NTQ, das Paket gibt es nicht mehr. Würde ich selbst kompilieren. 
<NTQ> jokrebel: Ist dir nicht freigestellt selbst zu entscheiden, ob du dich einer Frage widmest oder nicht? Und was heißt "wieder mal"? Als ob du dauernd meine Probleme von hinten aufwickeln müsstest.
<NTQ> Ich hab mittlerweile Mail::SPF::Query von cpan.org heruntergeladen und kompiliert. Für "make test" fehlte dann noch Net::CIDR::Lite, aber auch danach bekam ich nur "Failed 195/223 subtests" zu sehen. Da sieht es aber eher so aus, dass die Domains, die zum Testen herangezogen werden, nicht mehr existieren. host und dig bestätigen das auch.
<Amm0n> The latest release of the SPF specification: 2006
<Amm0n> Ich habe ja keine Ahnung von Spam, aber würde mich dann doch eher nach etwas aktuellem umsehen.
<jokrebel> NTQ doch ist es. Ich hoff ich kann es mir merken, mir über Deine Fragen gleich gar keine Gedanken mehr zu machen. Du bindest die Ressourcen aller hier im Kanal zur überprüfung eines "Schuss ins blaue" ... schade, dass man bei Dir meist erst nach 2-3 Rückfrage überhaupt beurteilen kann, ob man entfernt was wissen könnte von Deinem Begehr.  
<NTQ> Seit diesem Jahr nutzen einige große Provider SPF. Dementsprechend mussten wir auch ein paar SPF-Records bei unseren Domains setzen, damit wir wieder bei Gmail, gmx, web.de, usw. durchkamen.
<kcalb> Hallo Zeutz, ich hab mir ein USB-LAN Adapter zugelegt, damit ich einen Switch anschließen und damit ich noch einen PC und einen Laptop anschließen kann. Wie müsste ich die interfaces konfigurieren, das es funzt.  Hier meine cofig : /etc/network/interfaces: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23638189/ ; Adapter : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23638193/ und ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23638199/ .  Könnte mir ggf.jemand bitte Helfe
<kcalb> n ? Problem ist, das noch hostapd am start ist 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Amm0n> NTQ, ließ sich dann ohne Probleme kompilieren und installieren? 
<jokrebel> ob sich durch diese Grundhaltung die Erfolgsausichten tatsächlich steigern lassen wage ich zu bezwiefeln. </OT>
<NTQ> Amm0n: ja
<Amm0n> NTQ, dann bin ich mit dem Latein am Ende. Frag doch mal in ##networking
<NTQ> jokrebel: Bevor wir uns hier nicht mehr mögen, würde ich lieber das Kriegsbeil begraben. Ich strenge mich mehr an die richtigen Fragen zu stellen, und über deine Hilfe würde ich mich weiterhin freuen. Leider kommt es gerade bei meinem Laptop oft vor, dass ich nicht mal weiß, wo ich anfangen soll, und dann stelle ich schnell falsche Fragen.
<NTQ> Mit SPF mache ich am Montag weiter. Jetzt hab ich erst mal Feierabend. :-) Tschöö
<Amm0n> NTQ, hier noch was zum lesen: http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#writewell
<le_bot> Title: How To Ask Questions The Smart Way (at catb.org)
<Amm0n> bb *g*
<NTQ> Amm0n: Ja, das kenn ich alles. ;-) bb
<jokrebel> NTQ: Danke für den Vorsatz für bessere Fragen. Mehr wollte ich ja gar nicht
<Amm0n> kcalb, dein USB Lan Adapter wurde als wlan Adapter erkannt, oder hast du das so konfiguriert?
<kcalb> Amm0n, es sind 2 Adapter ein Wlan (TP-Link) und ein USB-LAN-Adapter 
<kcalb> ASIX Electronics Corp. AX88179 Gigabit Ethernet (LAN-Adapter) und Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N (WLAN-Adapter) < hostapd
<jokrebel> kcalb: Sicher, dass Du da händisch in der interfaces dafür wurschteln musst. IIRC sollte man besser alles über den Networkmanager machen (außer man weiß was man tut)
<kcalb> jokrebel, es ist alles ohne Grafische Oberfläche (server) 
<jokrebel> und warum hängst Du nicht einfach alles an den (vorhandenen?) Router und lässt das dessen DHCP erledigen?
<kcalb> jokrebel, ich hab ein kabelmoden (kabeldeutschland) ist im bridge modus und da kann ich nur ein Gerät anschließen. Hab schon mit den Kabelaffen gesprochen geht leider nicht anders. 
<jokrebel> und ja - man kann den Switch problemlos an _ein_ LAN-Kabel vom Router stöpseln und da dahinter dann den Server, den PC und den Laptop
<Amm0n> kcalb, mach mal einen Eintrag in /etc/network/interfaces für enx000ec6e213f1
<jokrebel> kcalb: Dann häng ne FritzBox im "externes Modem" Mode hinter das Kabelmodem ... Problem solved
<kcalb> ich mag keine Fitz-Sch.... jokrebel :D
<kcalb> Amm0n, Ich hab schon ein bissel rumgebosselt mit enx000ec6e213f1 in den interfaces. Bekomm's nicht gebacken
<jokrebel> dann ersetzte $Fritzbox durch $belieber-Router-der-mit-externem-Modem-umgehn-kann-und-DHCP-hat
<jokrebel> +beliebiger
<kcalb> Amm0n, dann muss ich doch noch was in dnsmasq eintragen oder ?
<kcalb> jokrebel, hab ich doch mein altes netbook :P
 * jokrebel hatte sich früher mal seinen eigenen Fli4L-Router gebastelt. Ist der Mühe nicht wert IMHO
<_moep_> routerstation pro?
<_moep_> :D
<kcalb> jokrebel, ich benutze das Netbook als Router schon seit Jahren noch nie Probleme gehabt
<kcalb> _moep_, O.O ???
<jokrebel> kcalb: Naja - wenn sich daran nicht mal auf die schnelle ein Switch und ein weiterer Rechner anstecken lässt, würd ich das nicht als "problemlos" betitteln wollen ;-)
<kcalb> kurz tele. gleich wieder da !
<Amm0n> kcalb, schau mal hier gibts eine Beispiele für eine NetworkBridge
<Amm0n> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<le_bot> Title: NetworkConnectionBridge - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<kcalb> wieder da
<kcalb> Amm0n, ich kuck mal :)
<kcalb> Bin mal weg .... Arbeit ruft :(
<IchGucksLive> Guten Abend wenn ich eine Symlink anlege muss ich dann den rechner neu starten ?
<oxtobear> was soll eine symlink sein?
<IchGucksLive> sudo ln -s
<Frickelpit> warum sollte man neustarten?
<IchGucksLive> Danke 
<nubcake> hallo, ich versuche gerade das paket dsc30 zu installieren, bekomme jedoch diese fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/NvD6tydF kann mir hier evtl. jemand weiterhelfen?
<le_bot> Title: /home/alex# apt-get install dsc30 Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhäng - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> nubcake: Woraus (Quelle) ist dieses Paket denn? PPA?
<nubcake> jokrebel: wenn ich das wüßte
<jokrebel> nubcake: Ansonsten: Was sagt ein "apt update && apt full-upgrade"
<jokrebel> nubcake: Man installiert Pakets ohne zu wissen woher sie stammen?
<nubcake> zum testen war mir das nicht so wichtig um ehrlich zu sein
<nubcake> apt updated gerade munter
<jokrebel> ja dann! Weck unsere Neugier. Was kann das tolles, dass wir uns weiter in ein Paket aus unbekannter Quelle für Dich reinlesen sollten
<nubcake> jokrebel: ich lese gerade selbst, danke dennoch :) 
<jokrebel> aus den Ubuntuquellen scheint es jedenfalls nicht zu sein
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-17
<balti> Kennst sich jemand gut mit kgpg aus?
<Guest41901> ich habe bei der konsole keine man-page. no entry found for command konsole. muss ich da noch was instalieren? habe kde neon lts im einsatz
<Fuchs> konsole hat m.W. keine man-page, nur eine --help und die offizielle Dokumentation 
<Fuchs> (Hilfe -> Handbuch zu Konsole) 
<Fuchs> was genau brauchst Du? 
<Guest41901> Fuchs: ich dachte, jede Anwendung besitzt eine manpage?
<Fuchs> nicht zwingend, nein 
<Guest41901> kommt mir das nur so vor, oder läuft kde neon lts stabviler als die normale kubuntu lzs 16.04.x?
<Guest41901> *lts
<Guest41901> *stabiler
<Guest41901> wie kann ich starter aus dem startmenü an ein zweites panel anfügen? die landen bei mir komischerweise immer im default panel
<holgersson> Guest41901: Das kann durchaus sein, wenn neon einen jüngere KDE Plasma-/Frameworks-/usw.-Version einsetzt.
<holgersson> Guest41901: Es gibt auch Bugfixes, bspw. im Bereich multi monitor setup, die wegen zu großem Aufwand nicht zurückportiert wurden.
<ghostmag> Hey Freunde (: Die simpelste Methode, Windows und Ubuntu auf einem Rechner laufen zu lassen ist es, erst Windows, dann Ubuntu zu installieren - habe ich mir sagen lassen
<ghostmag> Wie funktioniert der Start dann? Muss ich das Betriebssystem beim Booten erst auswählen?
<ring0> genau. es gibt einen default, der immer gebootet wird, falls du nicht etwas anderes wählst
<k1l_> ja. du kannst "grub" aber auch einstellen, dass er ein spezielles OS bootet falls nicht eine eingabe in X sekunden kommt.
<k1l_> der standard ist: boote ubuntu wenn in 10 sekunden keine eingabe kommt
<ghostmag> Hätte gerne einen direkten Ubuntustart, außer ich gebe irgendein Signal, dass Windows gestartet wird
<ghostmag> Das geht? Perfekto
<ghostmag> Sichere gerade noch restliche Dateien, werde dann Windows 7 installieren und danach Ubuntu.
<ghostmag> Leider sind mir die CDs ausgegangen und ich habe hier nur die 14.04 Version
<ghostmag> Die Ubuntuinstallation läuft aber genau wie normal, brauche also CD?
<nagetier> ghostmag: keinen stick im haus?
<k1l_> warum nimmst du nicht einfach usb sticks?
<nagetier> ghostmag: wenn nicht, läuft das wie sonst auch von der cd ab
<ghostmag> Stick geht auch ohne weiteres? Dann schaue ich mal direkt
<ghostmag> Der muss leer sein ansonsten?
<nagetier> klaro
<nagetier> ghostmag: Daten werden alle gelöscht
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/
<le_bot> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh1> dafür nimmt man mittlerweile doch USB Sticks
<ghostmag> Danke sehr, ich schaue, was ich finde (:
<ghostmag> Leider nur einen 1GB Stick hier, der frei ist
<ghostmag> Aber laut Wiki soll das reichen. Lade mir gerade die .iso, die ist aber schon 1,4GB
<stevieh1> ghostmag: nimm halt server oder mininmal und zieh den Rest über netz. ist nur nicht so bunt.
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minimalinstallation/
<le_bot> Title: Minimalinstallation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> eh der beste weg
<ghostmag> Wie meinst du das mit "nicht so bunt"? Ist am Ende aber dasselbe?
<ghostmag> Danke nagetier
<hansdampf> Guten Abend. Ich hab hir ein kleinen netzwerk Problem (cisco/ Speedport :D) darf ich hir auch ne frage dazu stellen ? ist eigentlich auch nur ne kleine frage hat schon mal jemand nen fon nem cisco einen ping durch den speeport durch gekriegt ? 
<nagetier> ghostmag: schlussendlich hast du das selbe Ergebnis
<ghostmag> Also kann ich die Minimalinstallation einfach upgraden ohne Probleme? 
<ghostmag> Habe hier ja noch meine Trusty Tahr-CD aber habe mir sagen lassen, dass ein Upgrade nicht so gut ist wie eine Neuinstallation
<stevieh1> doch, aber kostet Zeit wie sau
<nagetier> ghostmag: Du installiert genau die Oberfläche nach, die du haben möchtest. Was dann kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, oder wie sie alle heißen, ergibt
<k1l_> ghostmag: upgraden kannst du auc. dauert dann halt nur was länger als direkt die version zu installieren, die du möchtest. welche ist das? 16.04?
<k1l_> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<k1l_> hansdampf: ^
<hansdampf> oh sory dan joine ich mal da hin :D
<nagetier> ghostmag: Auf dem von mir genannten Link lässt du ganz am Anfang "Ein Befehlszeilensystem installieren" weg und stellst dort auf "Normal". Dann kannst du, nachdem das Grundsystem installiert wurde, direkt deinen Desktop auswählen, was dann, je nach verwendetem, nochmal gut 1000 Pakete nachinstalliert. Der Ergebnis ist exakt das selbe, wie wenn du die entsprechende CD/DVD verwendet hättest.
<nagetier> Plus wesentlich mehr Optionen während der Installation
<nagetier> Du machst das schon, ansonsten frage nach
<ghostmag> k1l_: Ja, 16.04
<ghostmag> Alles klar, nagetier, dann versuche ich es mit deinem Vorschlag
<ghostmag> Danke dir! Melde mich sicherliich noch einige Male gleich :D
<nagetier> :)
<ghostmag> Server Edition = Minimal
<ghostmag> ?
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Netzwerkinstallation/
<le_bot> Title: Netzwerkinstallation › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> ghostmag: du hast wirklich keinen usb stick mit 2gb?
<nagetier> IMHO ja, bin mir aber nicht sicher
<k1l_> das wäre halt die mit abstand einfachste lösung.
<ghostmag> k1l_: Doch, einige, aber keine Möglichkeiten die Dateien darauf innerhalb der nächsten Stunden zu sichern
<nagetier> ghostmag: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate_Installation/ - das beschreibt es ganz gut
<le_bot> Title: Alternate Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Und es ist recht einfach, lass dich nicht von der langen Anleitung abschrecken
<nagetier> ghostmag: achte ganz zum Schluss darauf den GRUB2 auch an der richtigen Position zu speichern. Die Vorgabe vom Installer war bisher immer falsch
<ghostmag> Alles klar! Die Mini.iso ist schonmal auf dem Stick
<ghostmag> Kann ich Windows 7 erstmal normal installieren?
<ghostmag> Die Partitionierung findet erst später statt, richtig?
<k1l_> du kannst auch zuerst partitionieren und windows eine bestimmte parition zuweisen. oder du installierst windows, und verkleinerst es dann hinterher
<jokrebel> Die (je nach Plattengröße) schnellere Variante ist wohl tatsächlich vorher zu partitionieren. Dann muss man hinterher nicht mühsam das Windows erst noch verkleinern um für das Ubuntu Platz zu machen
<nagetier> ghostmag: Entscheide die für eine Größe der C:\ Partition, installiere Windows, starte die Kiste neu, entscheide dich für eine Partition für Ubuntu.. fertig
<nagetier> *dich
<ghostmag> Also noch vor der Windows-Installation?
<nagetier> nein
<nagetier> würde ich nicht machen
<ghostmag> Bei der Windows Installation werden mir zwei Partitionen angezeigt, vermute die hat Ubuntu eingerichtet
<ghostmag> Die kann ich einfach löschen, right?
<nagetier> das mag sein
<k1l_> ghostmag: wir wissen ja nicht was du da vorher installiert hattest
<ghostmag> Nur Ubuntu, Festplatte war neu
<k1l_> wenn du die daten nicht mehr bruachst, dann kannst du sie löschen oder einfach überschreiben
<ghostmag> War nur irritiert, weil Windows beim Löschen die Warnung gibt "Diese Partition enthält möglicherweise Wiederherstllungsdateien, Systemdatein, oder wichtige Sofware vom Computerhersteller"
<ghostmag> Alrighty
<nagetier> ghostmag: achte nur darauf, schlussendlich nicht mehr als drei primäre Partitionen zu haben, ansonsten kannst du keine Erweiterten mehr erstellen.. oder, du verwendest GPT
<ghostmag> Wie groß sollte so eine Windows Partition sein? 
<nagetier> Wie groß ist deine HDD/SSD?
<ghostmag> Festplatte ist 250GB groß und will hauptsächlich Ubuntu nutzen
<ghostmag> aber nicht nachher total eingeschränkt sein, wenn ich Windows doch mal brauche
<nagetier> Dann mindestens 50GB, wobei das schon etwas knapp ist
<ghostmag> Kann ja immer noch eine weitere Festplatte einbauen, wenn es mal nötig ist für Ubuntu
<nagetier> joa, dann würde ich 100GB für Windows vorschlagen
<ghostmag> 100 für Windows und 150 für Ubuntu? 
<ghostmag> Sehr gut 
<nagetier> ghostmag: 100 ist schon großzügig, aber lieber so, als dass dir der Platz ausgeht
<nagetier> Das mit dem vorher Partitionieren wird schon allein deswegen schwierig, da Windows bis zu 3 für sich erstellt
<ghostmag> Jah, gerade gemerkt. Wollte eine anlegen und Windows macht direkt 2
<nagetier> Und da man Windows, wie jedem anderen OS auch, genau sagen kann, wie viel Platz es verwenden soll, muss da auch nichts verkleinert werden
<ulme> Hallo zusammen, ich möchte gerne wissen welches meiner Programme auf das Internet zugreift und suche dafür ein Konsolenprogramm. Kann mir da einer einen Tip geben?
<Frickelpit> netstat
<nagetier> Ja, hier auch mal gucken - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk-Monitoring/
<le_bot> Title: Netzwerk-Monitoring › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ulme> Danke. netstat ist für mich zu umständlich und gibt mir nicht die Informationen die ich haben will. Will ja keine Ports und IPs, nur Statistik wie bei sysstat 
<ulme> Oder ich kann nicht gut genug damit umgehen. :)
<tomreyn> sudo netstat -anp --inet; sudo lsof -ni
<nagetier> netstat mit entsprechender Option dürfte noch das Sinnvollste sein
<ulme> Ich sehe... :) Danke, lag an mir...
<ghostmag> wth
<nagetier> tomreyn: lsof -ni ist nice, stimmt
<ghostmag> Windows 7 hat keinen Treiber für meinen Netzwerkadapter
<ulme> ohja
<k1l_> ghostmag: dann musst du die windows jungs um hilfe fragen :)
<ulme> auf jeden Fall, habe ich nicht mehr dran gedacht. 
<ghostmag> Hat jemand einen Channeltipp? *g*
<k1l_> ghostmag: ##windows
<nagetier> ghostmag: Installiere Ubuntu, das bringt alles mit, und lade von dort aus den Treiber nach
<ulme> Dachte es gibt noch soetwas wie top oder htop für Netzwerkverbindungen
<nagetier> ghostmag: done
<nagetier> :)
<ulme> aber netstat und lsof ist schon das richtige
<nagetier> ghostmag: Würde jetzt eh nicht zu viel an Windows arbeiten, da die Dualboot Geschichte auch mal daneben gehen kann.. und dann war das alles umsonst
<nagetier> ulme: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iftop/ ist auch fein
<le_bot> Title: iftop › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ghostmag> Habe im BIOs den Boot per USB ausgewählt, aber er startet leider trotzdem Windows 
<ulme> nagetier: super, genau was ich gesucht habe. GENIAL... 
<nagetier> ghostmag: Das sollte nicht sein
<ghostmag> Überlege schon, was falsch gelaufen sein könnte
<ghostmag> Aber wenn nichts hilft, muss ich wohl doch über CD erstmal Ubuntu 14.04 aufsetzen :S
<nagetier> ghostmag: Der Stick wurde nicht gescheit vorbereitet
<ghostmag> Jah, denke auch
<nagetier> Was durchaus vorkommen darf ;)
<ghostmag> Habe das zwar über Ubuntu mit dem Programm gemacht, aber wurde gleichzeitig angerufen und vermutlich irgendwas vergessen
<nagetier> ghostmag: mache das mit dd
<ghostmag> Dass ich den Front USB-Eingang verwende ist nicht der Grund?
<ghostmag> Mhy, im BIO wird der ja auch erkannt, also wird der gehen
<ghostmag> dd?
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/#Manuelle-Erstellung-mittels-dd
<le_bot> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> ghostmag: Wenn der Stick an sich erkannt wird, nicht
<jokrebel> Der Startmedienersteller sollte eigentlich auch tun (nur halt in "einfacher")
<nagetier> Tut er aber nicht immer
<ghostmag> Du rätst, trotzdem nicht die 14.04 CD zu nutzen, nagetier?
<nagetier> ghostmag: würde ich vermeiden
<ghostmag> Windows hat ja jetzt keinen Internetzugang
<nagetier> hm..
<ghostmag> Tippe am Chromebook und könnte darüber Sachen laden
<nagetier> Die CD ist eine Live-Version?
<ghostmag> Jah, genau
<nagetier> Ja, mach das
<nagetier> also vom Chromebook aus
<nagetier> ghostmag: dd if=/pfad/zur/mini.iso  of=/dev/dein/stick bs=1M .. achte darauf, of= korrekt zu wählen
<nagetier> -/
<ghostmag> Erstmal dd runterladen und auf Windows ziehen
<nagetier> nein
<nagetier> Hast du kein Linux auf dem Chromebook?
<nagetier> ah..
<ghostmag> Unverändertes Chrome OS
<nagetier> öhm, hat das kein dd?
<ghostmag> Windows 7 oder das Chromebook?
<nagetier> ghostmag: Dann würde ich eher die Live verwenden
<nagetier> das Chromebook
<nagetier> ghostmag: Konsole öffnen, dd eingeben, und gucken obs vorhanden ist
<ghostmag> Die Konsole beim Chromebook kennt ja kaum was
<ghostmag> dd auch nicht
<nagetier> ahso
<nagetier> dann verwende die Live
<ghostmag> Alright, hoffe, dass das Upgrade diesmal schöner läuft
<ghostmag> beim letzten Mal hatte ich leider immer Fehlermeldungen beim Start
<jokrebel> welche 14.04 ist es denn?
<nagetier> ghostmag: Nein! :) Verwende die Live um dd auszuführen und den Stick zu erstellen
<ghostmag> Achso :D
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> Wäre jetzt mein Vorschlag..
<nagetier> Und das klappt auch recht gut
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Das weiß ich nicht, erinnere mich nur an 14.04
<ghostmag> Eigenartig, dass Ubuntu direkt die Treiber installieren kann und Windows da Probleme mit hat
<nagetier> Auch da sollte es grafische Tools geben, um den Stick zu erstellen.. kannst dich da ja nochmal versuchen
<ghostmag> Liegt das an Lizenzen oder warum ist Windows da so rückständig?
<nagetier> Linux bringt das im Kernel mit
<nagetier> Ist halt ein ganz anderes Konzept als unter Windows
<nagetier> ghostmag: Und was du sagst, wird wohl auch mit Lizenzen zu tun haben
<ghostmag> Bin im Terminal und kann gksudo da leider nicht nutzen um den usb-creator-gtk zu starten
<ghostmag> also dd?
<nagetier> joa
<nagetier> acht auf das of= !
<nagetier> +e
<ghostmag> dd if=/pfad/zur/mini.iso of=/dev/dein/stick bs=1M 
<nagetier> ghostmag: und mit sudo vorangestellt, ist richtig
<ghostmag> Das ist der Befehl?
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> also, angepasst, natürlich ;)
<ghostmag> Was meintest du hiermit: 	‹nagetier›  -/
<ghostmag> ?
<ghostmag> das / weg?
<nagetier> ghostmag: if= will von dir wissen, wo das .iso liegt, of= will den stick, der ist unter /dev/ zu finden.. aufschluss dazu gibt 'sudo fdisk -l'
<nagetier> ghostmag: das ist dann, nur als Beispiel, /dev/sda , uhne eine Zahl dahinter
<nagetier> öhm.. /dev/sdb
<nagetier> das sagt dir aber 'sudo fdisk -l'
<nagetier> ghostmag: schmeiß die Ausgabe gerne mal in eine paste
<ghostmag> so, hier nochmal die iso: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Netzwerkinstallation/
<le_bot> Title: Netzwerkinstallation › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> ghostmag: Wenn ich gerade zu ungenau bin, sag das bitte^^
<ghostmag> Kann noch nicht genau sagen, ob du zu ungenau bist, komme da sofort erst an :> einen Moment
<ghostmag> Vorerst aber: Habe da die iso, 64bit geladen
<nagetier> ghostmag: weiter so
<nagetier> :)
<ulme> Sagt mal - Tut es rufus oder unetbootin nicht? 
<k1l_> rufus ja. unetbootin verändert aber das boot menü und da kommt es öfters zu problemen
<ghostmag> So, jetzt würde ich den folgenden Befehl eingeben: sudo dd if=/home/ubuntu/downloads/mini.iso of=/dev/media/ubuntu/firmware
<ghostmag> Ah, ok, erstmal den Ort des Sticks finden
<nagetier> ulme: rufus ser wahrscheinlich, nur müsste er das jetzt auch laden, samt iso, und beides auf Windows übertragen
<nagetier> ghostmag: genau
<k1l_> warum willst du das nach firmware dden?
<ulme> wollt mich auch nicht einmischen :
<ulme> :)
<nagetier> ulme: war schon ein guter Einwand
<nagetier> NOTFALLS gehen wir den Weg ;)
<ghostmag> pastebin.com/Vkjf6mwe
<ghostmag> www.pastebin.com/Vkjf6mwe
<nagetier> of=/dev/sdb
<k1l_> ghostmag: nagetier der dd befehlt ist falsch
<ghostmag> So, jetzt würde ich den folgenden Befehl eingeben: sudo dd if=/home/ubuntu/downloads/mini.iso of=/dev/sdb
<nagetier> ghostmag: sudo dd if=/home/ubuntu/downloads/mini.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<nagetier> ghostmag: hauste rein
<ghostmag> Der ist jetzt korrekt?
<nagetier> k1l_: [21:51] <ghostmag> Ah, ok, erstmal den Ort des Sticks finden
<ghostmag> der Lernprozess :D
<jokrebel> mini.iso? Soll das nur ein minimalsystem werden ohne GUI?
<ghostmag> dd: unrecognized operand 'bs/1M' sagt mir das
<nagetier> guckst du nochmal genauer
<ghostmag> ach, das = 
<nagetier> ack
<ghostmag> die englische Tastatur hier, extra schon ein Bild einer qwerty daneben gelegt
<jokrebel> hätte man auch beim boot mit ESC auf "deutsch" umstellen können
<nagetier> ghostmag: Die kannst du künftig direkt am Anfang der Live-Version auswählen.. dazu mit ESC abbrechen, wenn dieses tolle bunte Bild auftaucht, dann auf Deutsch stellen
<ghostmag> Guter Tipp für das nächste Mal, schon so oft mit dieser englischsprachigen Tastatur herumgeärgert
<ghostmag> www.pastebin.com/6VHbEMJ5
<ghostmag> Hat es funktioniert?
<nagetier> ghostmag: jetzt ein 'sync' ausführen
<ghostmag> Oder muss ich den USB Stick erstmal formatieren?
<nagetier> alles gut
<nagetier> dann Neustart, und Daumen drücken
<ghostmag> Ein synch = einfach den Befehl "synch"?
<nagetier> sync, ja
<ghostmag> *sync :D
<nagetier> ;)
<nagetier> evtl ist das unnötig, es sind aber nur vier Zeichen
<nagetier> plus Enter
<ghostmag> Windows bootet trotzdem noch als erstes :S
<jokrebel> UEFI? </einwurf>
<nagetier> ja, schade
<nagetier> jokrebel: ne
<nagetier> ghostmag: dann, wenn du masgt, boote wieder die Live, lösche alle Partitionen mit fdisk auf dem Stick, und führe das nochmal aus..
<ghostmag> Soll ich es mit einer anderen .iso versuchen?
<ghostmag> Die Serverversion ist zum Beispiel platzmäßig noch drauf
<nagetier> das ist leider oft mal PITA, hier klappt es allerdings nahezu immer
<nagetier> ghostmag: ich würde bei der bleiben
<ghostmag> Alrighty
<ghostmag> hoffe du bist noch ein bisschen hier
<nagetier> joa
<nagetier> ansonsten machst du das über rufus
<nagetier> aber ich würde den Weg versuchen
<ghostmag> Bevor ich Windows wieder beende: Ich muss ja noch Partitionen unter Windows einrichten, oder?
<ghostmag> Oder kann ich das während der Ubuntu-Installation?
<ghostmag> Habe unter Windows derzeit nur "Lokaler Datenträger C"
<nagetier> ghostmag: das machst du später, nachdem Linux installiert ist
<ghostmag> Ukay!
<nagetier> Dazu natürlich Platz lassen, und nicht 150GB Linux aufdrücken ;)
<ghostmag> so, diesmal mit QWERTZ :D
<nagetier> ghostmag: Erstelle auf dem Stick einen neuen MBR.. das löscht alles, und der Stick ist sauber
<nagetier> ghostmag: Die Option ist in fdisk zu finden
<ghostmag> Ist fdisk ein grafisches Programm?
<nagetier> ghostmag: dann bitte nochmal die Ausgabe von 'sudo fdisk -l' veröffentlichen
<nagetier> ghostmag: nein
<nagetier> ghostmag: fdisk in die KOnsole eingeben
<nagetier> moment, 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda'
<nagetier> ghostmag: und Kontrolliere, ob das dann noch immer dein Stick ist
<nagetier> k
<nagetier> boa
<nagetier> ghostmag: stop!
<ghostmag> Ich bin noch hier :D
<nagetier> moment, 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb'
<ghostmag> Bootet die ganze Zeit
<nagetier>  /dev/sdb sollte dein Stick noch immer sein
<nagetier> diesmal nur ohne -l
<ghostmag> Bin jetzt drin in fdisk /dev/sdb
<ghostmag> Wofür steht mbr?
<nagetier> ghostmag: jetzt mit "p" kontrollieren, ob es dein Stick ist
<ghostmag> Yes, ist er
<nagetier> ghostmag: jetzt "m" für Hilfe (nur, damit man die Optionen mals sieht", dann "o" für "neue leere DOS-Partitionstabelle erzeugen"
<ghostmag> Habe schon die Optionen gecheckt
<nagetier> ghostmag: dann "w", damit die Änderungen geschrieben werden
<ghostmag> www.pastebin.com/NGXLMJgg
<nagetier> ghostmag: ja, jetzt "w"1
<nagetier> -1
<ghostmag> done
<nagetier> nice.. dann den dd wieder ausführen
<ghostmag> Erst wieder sync?
<nagetier> danach, ja
<nagetier> jetzt ist der tatsächlich unnötig
<ghostmag> "The new table will be used at the next reboot or after you run partprobe or kpartx"
<ghostmag> Ukay, dann jetzt der Befehl
<nagetier> ghostmag: moment
<nagetier> :/
<nagetier> hm.. starte lieber nochmal neu..
<ghostmag> ‹nagetier›  ghostmag: sudo dd if=/home/ubuntu/downloads/mini.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<ghostmag> Right?
<nagetier> ich weiß, ist nervig
<nagetier> hm.. starte lieber nochmal neu..
<ghostmag> Kein Problem, solange du bei mir bleibst :D
<nagetier> Ich hatte einen Schritt vergessen
<nagetier> ghostmag: Der Stick hätte zuvor ausgehangen werden müssen, oder man verwendet jetzt partprobe, kann das hier derzeit aber nicht nachstellen, daher lieber der Neustart
<nagetier> ghostmag: Dann kontrollierer lieber nochmal, ob /dev/sdb der jetzt leere Stick ist, wenn ja, ist der Befehl von dir korrekt
<nagetier> und das .iso wieder laden :)
<nagetier> wenn das wieder nicht klappt, leck mich doch am Wurmfortsatz und nimm Rufus unter Windows ;)
<nagetier> Ich weiß auch nicht, oft will das mit dd nicht, aber es ist, meiner Meinung nach, noch immer zu zuversichtlichste Methode
<ring0> ich hatte bisher mit der direkten dd methode keinerlei probleme. mit diversen tools allerdings schon
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> ring0: danke
<nagetier> aber das mit "Stick muss leer sein", sync.. und was weiß ich, grätscht einem da schon ab und an mal herien
<nagetier> auch hätte ich gehofft dd würde den Stick überschreiben..
<nagetier> tut es auch, aber leider nicht immer zielführend
<k1l_> stick muss nicht leer sein. denn dd ballert da ja den kram einfach drüber. man muss halt nur das gerät und keine partition angeben
<Amm0n> Warum sollte der Stick leer sein? Wird doch überschrieben inklusive Partitionstabelle
<nagetier> Tja, dann klärt mal bitte auf, warum es immer wieder zu Problemen kommt
<nagetier> Ich vermute, es ist es auch hart vom Srtick selber abhängig..
<nagetier> ansosnten sehe ich da noch keine andere Fehlerquelle
<stevieh> Es gibt Sticks, da kannst du den mbr nicht überschreiben. Die sind dann schlichtweg untauglich
<Amm0n> Hab eigentlich noch nie Probleme damit gehabt, ausser als ich von WIN7 auf 10 gewechselt hab, gabs Probleme mit NTFS Dateisystemen aufgrund von Windows Fastboot. Das mag das Linux (bzw ntfs-3g)garnicht.
<nagetier> Amm0n: Ich treffe die hier leider immer wieder an, selber habe ich die auch nur sehr selten.. aber wenn, ist es schon hart verzweifelnd
<stevieh> die legt man einfach zur seite oder wirft sie weg
<nagetier> Einen Stick verwenden, der das in der Vergangenheit durchzog, ist schon vorzuziehen
<Amm0n> Oder man nimmt dafür eine extra Partiton auf der HD und bootet mit grub die Isos
<stevieh> uiui
<nagetier> Amm0n: Dann leg mal los, das zu erklären ;)
<ghostmag> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minimalinstallation/
<le_bot> Title: Minimalinstallation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> stevieh: Dann dürfte es mit denen aber auch nicht mit rufus funktioneiren, oder?
<ghostmag> Hier stehen nur CDs, aber USB macht da keinen Unterschied, oder?
<k1l_> ghostmag: nein, macht keinen unterschied
<ghostmag> Ukay
<Amm0n> nagetier, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<le_bot> Title: Grub2/ISOBoot - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Amm0n: ja, ich kenne das wohl
<ghostmag> An der .iso liegt es auch nicht: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Netzwerkinstallation/
<ghostmag> ?
<le_bot> Title: Netzwerkinstallation › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ghostmag> Oder soll ich nochmal auf eine andere zugreifen?
<nagetier> ghostmag: die ist ok
<ghostmag> Habe amd64 (64-Bit), Xenial Xerus, mini.iso
<ghostmag> Ukay, dann teste ich es nochmal mit der
<nagetier> ghostmag: moment
<nagetier> ghostmag: werfe zuvor den Stick im Dateimanager aus
<nagetier> aber nur so, dass 'sudo fdisk -l' den noch immer anzeigt
<ghostmag> Kann ich den unterschiedlich auswerfen?
<nagetier> falls der überhaupt im Dateimanager angezeigt wird.. vermutlich nicht
<nagetier> ghostmag: Ja, rechts drauf
<nagetier> Also mit der rechten Maustaste
<ghostmag> Sehe gerade, dass der Stick nicht leer ist
<ghostmag> der heißt jetzt CDROOM und scheint Linux drauf zu haben
<Amm0n> ghostmag, ist das ein UEFI System?
<nagetier> ghostmag: gehe bitte rechts auf den Stich, und wähle "Aushängen"
<nagetier> k
<ghostmag> nagetier: Alright
<ghostmag> Amm0n: Ney, soweit ich weiß nicht
<stevieh> nagetier: ich bin gerade erst dazu gekommen, ich weiss nicht, was rufus ist
<ghostmag> ist ausgehangen
<nagetier> Amm0n: Ist es nicht
<nagetier> ghostmag: Dann jetzt der dd Befehl
<Amm0n> ghostmag, da solltest du dir schon sicher sein, die mini.iso unterstützt nämlich keins.
<nagetier> stevieh: rufus kann das unter Windows erledigen
<nagetier> stevieh: https://rufus.akeo.ie/?locale=de_DE
<le_bot> Title: Rufus - Erstelle bootbare USB-Laufwerke auf einfache Art und Weise (at rufus.akeo.ie)
<nagetier> Amm0n: Windows erstellte nur zwei Partitionen, also ist es kein UEFI
<ghostmag> nagetier: Ist ausgehangen, aber wird mir nicht mehr unter fdisk angezeigt
<nagetier> Moment bitte
<stevieh> bis montag warten, neue rohlinge und neuen stick kaufen. Fertig
<ghostmag> Amm0n: Bin mir sicher, das einzige was mich dabei verunsichert ist, dass ich "UEFI System" nicht so genau definieren kann
<stevieh> oder morgen am Bahnhof im Handyshop ;-)
<ghostmag> stevieh: Wenn die Zeit dafür gewesen wäre, hätte ich eher die Daten eines Sticks gesichert
<stevieh> auch noch keine Zeit?
<k1l_> ghostmag: installier dir einfach das 14.04 von der cd, die du shcon hast.
<ghostmag> Ungeduld vielleicht, überlege gerade schon, ob ich das vielleicht über das Chromebook mache könnte
<k1l_> das kannst dann erstmal nutzen, oder dann auf 16.04 upgraden.
<nagetier> ghostmag: verstehe ich nicht, funktioniert hier einwandfrei. Wähle ich "Auswerfen", ist der Stick noch immer zu finden, aber halt nicht mehr im Dateimanager zu verwenden. Nur "Auswerfen" macht in nicht Verwendbar
<nagetier> v
<nagetier> moment ;)
<nagetier> "Aushängen" istok, "Auswerfen" nicht
<ghostmag> habe nur eine Option "Eject"
<Amm0n> ghostmag, entweder hast du ein Mainboard mit dem alten BIOS oder eins mit UEFI. Wobei das wiederum manchmal noch einen BIOS legacy Modus mitbringt. 
<nagetier> ghostmag: die ist falsch
<nagetier> ghostmag: Du musste mit der Maus recht auf den Stick, und dort "Aushängen" wählen
<ghostmag> Amm0n: Jah, soweit habe ich das glaube ich verstanden. Dann altes BIOS
<ghostmag> nagetier: Habe nur "Eject" und "Unlock from Launcher"
<nagetier> O, bin hier unter Xfce
<nagetier> *Ok
<nagetier> Dann dürfen hier das mal die, was ist es?, Unity Menschen beantworten.. ich vermute "Unlock from Launcher" ist es
<nagetier> Das ist aber alles.. ein Mist
<k1l_> unlock from launcher ist das nicht. 
<k1l_> unlock from launcher heisst, dass das symbol nicht mehr in der leiste angeziegt wird
<ghostmag> Jah, wie k1l_ es sagt
<nagetier> k1l_: und wie hängt am ihn dann aus, ohne ihn auszuwerfen?
<ghostmag> versuche gerade, meinen 8GB Stick freizumachen
<k1l_> umount?
<nagetier> s/am/man/
<nagetier> ja
<ghostmag> dachte erst, das ginge nicht, aber vielleicht schafft mein Chromebook das
<ghostmag> dachte, der wäre leer und habe dann alte Beziehungsbilder da draufgefunden
<ghostmag> war da erstmal zu geschockt um klar zu denken und habe den wieder versteckt :>
<nagetier> ghostmag: Ja, das ist hier auch noch so ein Mysterium
<nagetier> ghostmag: Mach mal ein 'umount /dev/sdb' .. wobei das auch schräg ist. Taucht der dann noch im Dateimanager auf?
<nagetier> ghostmag: und paste bitte nochmal 'sudo fdisk -l'
<ghostmag> Das hat funktioniert
<nagetier> Was denn?
<ghostmag> Ah ne, immer noch im Dateimanager
<ghostmag> haut mich nur kurz raus 
<nagetier> ghostmag: paste mal df -h' und 'sudo fdisk -l'
<nagetier> oder mount, anstatt df -h
<ghostmag> sudo fdisk zeigt noch beides an
<nagetier> ja, kommt auf mount an
<nagetier> Der Stick darf halt derzeit nicht genutzt werden, ansonsten dürfte sich dd fehlerhaft verhalten
<ghostmag> pastebin.com/EVhuNtt8
<ghostmag> www.pastebin.com/EVhuNtt8
<nagetier> ghostmag: Kontrolliere das selber, mount darf den nicht mehr anzeigen
<nagetier> ghostmag: und 'umount /dev/sdb' ändert nichts daran?
<ghostmag> ney, nichts
<ghostmag> scheint mir so, als schmeißt das den kurz raus und direkt wieder rein
<nagetier> ja
<nagetier> das tut mir leid, aber das kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.. und kenne das ansatzweise selber
<ghostmag> Soll ich es sofort nochmal mit dem 8GB Stick versuchen?
<nagetier> ghostmag: mach es unter Windows.. lade Rufus, und kopiere das Zeugs samt der mini.iso auf c:\
<ghostmag> Da könnte ich auch die komplette Version draufpacken
<ghostmag> wäre ja jetzt spannend zu sehen, ob der andere Stick funktioniert
<nagetier> ghostmag: das wird dich vor genau die selben Probleme stellen
<nagetier> dd ist es egal, was du an if= verwendest
<ghostmag> Das Ding ist, ich habe das vorher ja schon einmal mit dem Ubuntu Programm mit grafischer Oberfläche gemacht
<ghostmag> und da hat er das auch nicht erkannt
<ghostmag> Ist recht unwahrscheinlich, dass ich da auch Fehler gemacht habe
<nagetier> man kann es versuchen, aber der 8GB Stick wird sich genau so wenig aushängen lassen
<nagetier> ghostmag: dann versuche es
<nagetier> wir sind bei dir ;)
<nagetier> derzeit erkenne ich aber keinen Fehler, den wir gemacht haben sollten
<k1l_> ghostmag: baller das 16.04 live desktop iso auf den 8gb stick, boote den, installiere ubuntu, fertig
<nagetier> warum sich das eher auf den Stick "ballern" lassen sollte, ist mir noch fremd
<nagetier> Aber ok, der Stick mag umgänglicher sein
<ghostmag> Dachte, das Problem ist das Ballern
<ghostmag> :> 
<ghostmag> Aber ich versuche es
<k1l_> welches programm nutzt du jetzt dafür?
<nagetier> :)
<ghostmag> dd
<ghostmag> so, Stick 8 ist drin
<ghostmag> Lade jetzt Ubuntu runter
<k1l_> ok. denk dran sdb und nicht sdb1 zu nutzen bei dd
<k1l_> dachte du hattest das 16.04 schon geladen
<ghostmag> TIL Ubuntu.de ist Karneval
<nagetier> hihi
<nagetier> k1l_: warum ist nach einem neunen MBR sdb1 immer noch vorhanden?
<k1l_> nagetier: dann war da irgendwo etwas nicht richtig gemacht worden. oder der usb ist hinüber
<ghostmag> Ubuntu ist geladen
<ghostmag> Position des Sticks lautetet /dev/sdb
<ghostmag> jetzt der Befehl mit Veränderung, right sudo dd if=/home/ubuntu/Downloads/mini.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<ghostmag> nagetier?
<nagetier> k1l_: ?
<k1l_> ghostmag: nicht die mini
<ghostmag> yeah, mit Veränderung
<ghostmag> habe die jetzt nicht mitabgetippt
<k1l_> ghostmag: warum nimmst du jetzt nicht die richtige live iso?
<ghostmag> Nehme die richtige
<nagetier> das dürfte dann ja jetzt dauern :)
<Amm0n> Je nach ISO und Backend werden Isos auch gerne mal mit fuse gemountet, dann nimmt man fusermount -u ~/cdrom z.b^^
<nagetier> Amm0n: Ja, aber nach einem "löschen" des Sticks, sollte da nicht mehr sein
<nagetier> s
<nagetier> oder ich verstehe dich gerade falsch
<Amm0n> Das war zu dem unmount Problem vorhin.
<ghostmag> Wenn das jetzt klappt, werde ich die Sticks beide nochmal mit den jeweilige .isos bestücken und ausprobieren, ob es über ein anderes Programm ohne Probleme bei der Miniversion funktioniert 
<Amm0n> erkennt man meistens  an nem loop in mount
<ghostmag> oder ob der kleine Stick wieder nicht tut, was er soll
<ghostmag> Und euch dann informieren, ob es am Stick lag
<nagetier> Amm0n: unter Xfce ist das selbst grafisch möglich
<ghostmag> nagetier: Das dauert jetzt, weil dd das sehr langsam macht?
<ghostmag> Ist bs=1M die Schreibgeschwindigkeit?
<nagetier> 1M ist die blockgröße, das ist schon ok
<nagetier> aber das dauert schon etwa, ja
<ghostmag> Wenn das Terminal nichts anzeigt, arbeitet es?
<nagetier> ghostmag: du schreibst jetzt.. 2GB auf den Stick?
<nagetier> joa
<nagetier> ghostmag: war tatsächlich eine Frage, und nicht blöd gemeint
<ghostmag> Jah, 1,4GB ist die groß
<nagetier> joa
<nagetier> wo haste die denn so schnell her? .. ich brauch mal ne gescheite Anbindung
<nagetier> ghostmag: benötige dazu sicherlich 15 Minuten ;)
<nagetier> also um die Daten aus dem Netz zu laden..
<ghostmag> done
<ghostmag> Wie ging das jetzt weiter, nagetier
<ghostmag> EInfach auswerfen?
<ghostmag> Oder erst sync?
<Amm0n> nagetier, naja wenn du sagst du hast manchmal Probleme... Ich verwende auch Teile von XFCE allerdings ohne den gvfs kram und thunar. Mag lieber spacefm und udevil...
<nagetier> Amm0n: Ja, mag daran liegen
<nagetier> ghostmag: sync
<nagetier> das macht nicht falsche
<nagetier> +s
<ghostmag> "synch command not found" Ich bin ein Horst
<ghostmag> :>
<nagetier> hehe
<nagetier> ghostmag: sync dauert oft länder, als der eigentliche dd Prozess
<nagetier> *länger
<ghostmag> Und jetzt neustarten und hoffen?
<nagetier> Samstag Abend..
<nagetier> joa
<nagetier> ghostmag: und um den Stuhl tanzen
<nagetier> und dann wende dich bitte an k1l_ 
<nagetier> nein, alles gut
<ghostmag> works
<ghostmag> :>
<ghostmag> magic friends, magics
<ghostmag> Install Ubuntu wähle ich aus 
<ghostmag> Folgende Fehlermeldung
<ghostmag> "Force UEFI installation?" 
<ghostmag> This machine's firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but it looks like there maay be existing operating systems already installed using BIOS compatibility mode". If you cointinue to install Debian in UEFI mode, it might be difficult to reboot the machine into any BIOS-mode operating system
<k1l_> wie hast du denn das windows installiert? in uefi modus oder im bios modus?
<nagetier> bios
<k1l_> nagetier: bist du sicher? 
<nagetier> aber warum lässt sich das ISO denn jetzt bitte verwenden? :/
<ghostmag> later. If you wish to install in UEFI mode and don't care about keeping the ability to boot one of the existing system, you have the option to force that here. If you wish to keep the option to boot an existing operating system, you should choose NOT to force UEFI installatin here."
<nagetier> k1l_: joa
<ghostmag> Habe Windows per CD nach Anweisungen installiert
<ghostmag> also einfach den Installationsanweisungen
<k1l_> ghostmag: geh mal ins bios und gucke bitte nach obs bios oder uefi ist und ob safeboot aktiviert ist.
<k1l_> nagetier: weil es eben  uefi ist. 
<nagetier> k1l_: Windows verwandt 2 Partitionen, also gehe ich von nicht-UEEFI aus .. oder ist das falsch?
<ghostmag> ‹k1l_›  ghostmag: geh mal ins bios und gucke bitte nach obs bios oder uefi ist und ob safeboot aktiviert ist. | Ukay, wie mache ich das?
<nagetier> k1l_: aber das wäre ne Erklärung
<k1l_> nagetier: das ist falsch
<ghostmag> Ukay, "ASROCK UEFI SETUP UTILITY"
<ghostmag> Hätte ich sehen müssen
<k1l_> :/
<ghostmag> Und deswegen ging auch die Miniversion nicht?
<k1l_> ja
<ghostmag> Heißt das auch, Windows 7 und Ubuntu werden nicht parallel laufen können?
<k1l_> doch
<nagetier> "UEFI SETUP UTILITY" heißt aber noch nicht, dass nicht non-UEFI ausgewählt ist :)
<k1l_> pass auf, boote mal das live ubuntu in den live desktop (also try ubuntu auswählen)
<ghostmag> Alright
<k1l_> im live ubuntu machst du dann erstmal ein temrinal auf und guckst mit "sudo fdisk -l" nach, ob die festplatte eine msdos partitionsliste hat oder ein gpt.
<ghostmag> Das ging ja hundert Mal schneller als von der Disk
<ghostmag> www.pastebin.com/1LfhRfzM
<ghostmag> Wonach suche ich, k1l_?
<k1l_> ok, scheint so als wenn das windows im legacy bios installiert ist
<ghostmag> Und was mache ich nun?
<k1l_> hast du im bios was umgestellt um windows zu installieren? bzw danach wieder?
<ghostmag> Ney, nichts gemacht
<ghostmag> Nur den Boot über CD ausgewählt
<ghostmag> Offtopic: Ich habe ja Zugriff auf alle Windows Dateien wie Beispielbilder usw. Obwohl der Benutzer Passwortgesichert ist. Kann man einfach eine Ubuntu-Live-CD einwerfen und auf die Windows Dateien zugreifen?
<dasjoe> Ja
<k1l_> ghostmag: dann staarte jetzt dne installer vom desktop aus.
<ghostmag> k1l_: Den Installer für Ubuntu vom Live-CD Desktop?
<ghostmag> dasjoe: Geht das bei jeder Windowsversion?
<nagetier> jap
<dasjoe> ghostmag: #ubuntu-de-offtopic aber: ja
<k1l_> ghostmag: du kannst den installer auch von dem live desktop starten, ja
<Amm0n> ghostmag, nur wenn du fastboot unter Windows deaktiviert hast, ansonsten hast du ein unsauberes Dateisystem und musst das erstm mit ntfsfix hinbiegen bevor du es mounten kannst.
<Amm0n> win8+ 
<Amm0n> ob das bei win7 auch mittlerweile so ist hab ich keine Ahnung.
<nagetier> das ist alles non kack.. sorry
<nagetier> *son.. definitiv
<ghostmag> nagetier: Was meinst du?
<nagetier> ghostmag: alles gut.. das, was Amm0n sagte
<ghostmag> k1l_: Habe jetzt neugestartet und bin wieder im Installationsprozess
<nagetier> sollte auch beachtet werden, und das ist.. es halt
<Amm0n> ach noch brauch ich leider auch das Windows zum zocken. einfach Fastboot ausmachen und Ruhe ists..
<ghostmag> Habe jetzt bei der Frage, die ich oben abgetippt hatte, folgende Auswahlmöglichkeiten: "Go Back" oder "Continue in UEFI mode"
<k1l_> ghostmag: continue
<nagetier> Amm0n: bisher kenne ich das unter 7 in Kombination mit Linux noch nicht.. bin aber vorbereitet
<ghostmag> This computer currently has no detected operating systems. What would you like to do?
<ghostmag> "erase disk and install Ubuntu" würde ja Windows löschen
<k1l_> ghostmag: ok, dann ist das windows nicht im uefi modus installiert.
<nagetier> aha
<ghostmag> Soll ich Windows im UEFI Modus neu installieren?
<k1l_> ghostmag: dann geh ins bios und mach dort den uefi boot aus und den legacy bios boot an.
<nagetier> Wie auch, mit 2 Partitionen ;)
<k1l_> nagetier: …
<Amm0n> ähm 1 ESP und ein c: ?
<nagetier> k1l_: ja?
<ghostmag> Bin im BIOs bzw. im UEFI Setup
<ghostmag> Kann da jetzt die Bootreihenfolge wählen
<nagetier> Amm0n: bisher brauchte es dazu immer drei
<k1l_> ghostmag: ja, jetzt musst du lesen und nachdenken und dann umstellen
<ghostmag> Boot from OnBoard LAN = Wake On LAN?
<k1l_> ghostmag: nein
<k1l_> ghostmag: es geht um bios legacy boot. oder eben uefi ausstellen. oder safeboot ausstellen. das nennt jeder hersteller anders bzw baut das anders bei sich ein. da musst du jetzt selber gucken wie das bei dir heisst.
<nagetier> Amm0n: https://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/library/dd744301(v=ws.10).aspx ?
<k1l_> ghostmag: es geht nicht um die boot reihenfolge. sondern um die art wie es gebootet wird
<nagetier> Aber ok, ich bin da raus, da zu wenig Erfahrung
<nagetier> Zugegeben
<ghostmag> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4c0xIaDFuY0lIUG8/view?usp=sharing
<le_bot> Title: IMG_20161218_001351.jpg - Google Drive (at drive.google.com)
<ghostmag> Finde unter Boot nichts dergleichen
<k1l_> ghostmag: dann guck mal unter security. oder advanced. oder sonst wo
<Amm0n> Ins Handbuch^ *g*
<ghostmag> Security beschäftigt sich mit Passwörtern, Main zeigt die Spezifikationen an und Advanced ist advanced af
<ghostmag> k1l_: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4eRbtFk4EX4UlY0bW9VVzk2Zzg
<le_bot> Title: IMG_20161218_001741.jpg - Google Drive (at drive.google.com)
<ghostmag> Ziel ist es, dass dieses Interface deaktiviert wird, verstehe ich das richtig? Sodass das normale BIOs startet?
<Amm0n> dein Windows bootet noch?
<Amm0n> Falls ja ist legacy BIOS aktiv mit DOS Partitionstabelle
<bekks> Wenn Windows unter UEFI installiert wurde, wird das Umstellen auf BIOS bewirken, dass Windows nicht mehr booted - oder?
<Amm0n> richtig
<k1l_> das windows scheint kein uefi zu sein
<k1l_> ich weiß jetzt nicht warum, bzw was das für eine version war
<nagetier> immer noch 7
<nagetier> ghostmag: oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung?
<k1l_> oder es war ein 32bit windows. iirc ist das noch ein non-uefi
<ghostmag> nagetier: Nein, alles korrekt
<ghostmag> 32 bit, Windows 7
<nagetier> 32/64 ist noch eine offene Frage, stimmt schon
<nagetier> ok
<ghostmag> Ich könnte bei Boot Option "Disabled" auswählen
<ghostmag> sodass UEFI nicht gestartet wird
<k1l_> bei windows?
<ghostmag> Kommt dann das BIOS? Oder bin ich auf dem falschen Dampfer?
<ghostmag> Ney, in dem UEFI Setup, aber glaube das hat sich ja erledigt
<k1l_> also wenn du das bei dem board nicht umstellen kannst, dann wirst du windows in uefi modus installieren müssen.
<k1l_> ich würde mal ins handbuch vom dem mainboard gucken
<Amm0n> Ist 16.04 kein Hybrid Iso mehr?
<k1l_> Amm0n: klar
<Amm0n> gibt es keine Option beim booten des Sticks für BIOS only?
<k1l_> das kommt doch auf das bios an
<ghostmag> Habe das Handbuch schon durchforstet
<ghostmag> Es scheint, dass es das nicht gibt
<ghostmag> Was ist das Problem beim Windows im UEFI Modus zu installieren?
<k1l_> guck mal ob du im bootloader vom mainboard auswählen kannst, ob du den stick in bios(legacy) oder in uefi booten kannst.
<k1l_> ghostmag: du musst beide OS in uefi oder bios installieren wenn du beide nutzen willst. das ist das problem
<ghostmag> Das klingt, als sei es unendlich kompliziert
<ghostmag> Der Bootloader = das UEFI Interface?
<ghostmag> btw. da gibt es eine Funktion, die nennt sich "Launch EFI Shell form Filesystem device"
<nagetier> ist es nicht
<ghostmag> "Attempts to launch EFI Shell application from one of the available filesystem devices" 
<k1l_> nein. meistens haben die mainboards eine auswahl welche festplatte oder usb man booten will. wenn man f10 oder f12 oder esc oder entf drückt
<ghostmag> Ukay
<k1l_> eigentlich ist das problem hier, dass 1) sich das windows als nicht uefi installiert und 2) asrock das uefi nicht abschalten lässt.
<k1l_> also entweder du findest jetzt eine möglichkeit das asrock den ubuntu stick in bios modus bootet oder du musst dir ein windows suchen, was in uefi modus installiert.
<ghostmag> legacy support for USB devices
<ghostmag> Bitte sagt mir, dass ich danach suche 
<ghostmag> :>
<k1l_> also bei 2) bin ich aber nach wie vor der meinung, dass es das irgendwo geben muss.  ich weiß halt nicht wie und wo das asrock da bei deinem board hingepackt hat. du sitzt da vor dem rechner
<k1l_> ist das in dem bootloader?
<ghostmag> Das ist in dem UEFI Setup auswählbar
<ghostmag> ist derzeit enabled
<k1l_> es gibt auch legacy support, der usb1 kompatibilität meint. nicht bios legacy. deswegen guck ins handbuch
<ghostmag> "Enabled, disabled, auto, uefi setup only" sind die Auswahlmöglichkeiten
<Amm0n> ghostmag, was ist es denn genau für ein Mainboard?
<Amm0n> dmidecode ist on 16.04 dabei falls du es nicht sicher weißt.
<k1l_> ghostmag: hast du dnen mal im bootloader geguckt ob du den stick in legacy bios booten kannst?
<Amm0n> ghostmag, bei dem Bild hier unter BOOT Option #1 welche Optionen gibt es da?
<Amm0n> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4eRbtFk4EX4c0xIaDFuY0lIUG8/view
<le_bot> Title: IMG_20161218_001351.jpg - Google Drive (at drive.google.com)
<ghostmag> Amm0n: Ich habe mir die Anleitung angeschaut: ftp://europe.asrock.com/Manual/Z87%20Pro3.pdf
<ghostmag> Den genauen Namen vom Mainboard finde ich gerade nicht
<ghostmag> k1l_: Bin noch nicht in den Bootloader reingekommen
<ghostmag> F10, F12, ESC oder ENTF haben mich beim Starten nicht reingebracht
<ghostmag> Amm0n: Beim Bild sind alle Bootoptionen abgebildet, die anderen die bei 1 auswählbar sind, sind bei 2 und 3
<ghostmag> Das sind afaik nur Festplatte, USB und Disk
<Amm0n> ghostmag, boote nochmal die ubuntu iso und paste "sudo dmidecode"
<Amm0n> Oder falls dir der Stress zu viel wird und es dir nichts ausmacht Windows neuzuinstallieren, dann würde ich das machen. Legacy BIOS kann auch gerne mal Fehlerhaft sein.. mit so komischen Symptomen wie HD bootet nur wenn sie lustig ist usw..
<Amm0n> Hatte mal ein System hier das hat nur gebootet wenn ich den grub min 10sec pausiert ließ.
<ghostmag> www.pastebin.com/zfNX5rcZ
<ghostmag> Amm0n
#ubuntu-de 2016-12-18
<Amm0n> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61DES3/
<le_bot> Title: ASRock > H61DE/S3 (at www.asrock.com)
<ghostmag> Ney, habe noch eine große Toleranzschwelle was den Stress angeht. Habe nur Angst, dass hier irgendwann niemand mehr Lust hat, mir zu helfen. Kann mir vorstellen, dass das schon sehr nervig ist 
<Amm0n> ein upgrade gibts auch für dein UEFI
<Amm0n> Ist halt wirklich sehr hart an offtopic hier :)
<Amm0n> Aber will ja sonst grad keiner was?
<ghostmag> Meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich das mal machen wollte und in der Anleitung stand, man solle es nur upgraden, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert
<ghostmag> Mein Ziel ist es ja, Ubuntu neben Windows zu installieren
<ghostmag> Offtopic wird es nur, weil die Probleme mittlerweile tief im Motherboard vergraben sind, wie mir scheint
<ghostmag> Jah, das im Link sieht aus wie meins in schicker. Sagt dir das irgendwas?
<ghostmag> Meinst du, ein Upgrade ändert was am Sachverhalt, Amm0n?
<Amm0n> CSM kann es nicht keine Ahnung wie Windows da legacy booten kann.
<Amm0n> Bleibt dir quasi nichts anderes übrig als Windows und Ubuntu im UEFI modus zu installieren.
<Amm0n> Und für das BIOS gibts leider kein Changelog.. Ob und was es bringt weiß wohl nur Asrock
<Amm0n> Ich halte sowas möglichst aktuell
<ghostmag> In der Anleitung steht noch "PCI ROM Priority Use this item to adjust PCI ROM Priority. The default value is [Legacy ROM]."
<ghostmag> Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun?
<ghostmag> ‹Amm0n›  Bleibt dir quasi nichts anderes übrig als Windows und Ubuntu im UEFI modus zu installieren. | Gibt es da eine Anleitung für oder kann ich das mit meinem Wissensstand knicken?
<Amm0n> Hat nichts damit zu tun^
<ghostmag> Amm0n: Lese gerade ein bisschen darüber, Windows über UEFI zu installieren und dass das Vorteile bringe. Da steht auch, dass ich einfach eine 64Bit Windows 7 Version runterladen kann und mit meinem 32Bit Key aktivieren kann, ist das noch korrekt?
<Amm0n> Ist eigentlich nicht schwer. Gibt genug aktuelle Anleitungen dazu.
<Amm0n> Das geht bestimmt noch.
<Amm0n> Aber nicht sicher..
<nagetier> ghostmag: lass uefi weg
<nagetier> vergiss das
<ghostmag> nagetier: Aber wie?
<nagetier> bin gerade raus aus eurem thema, sorry
<nagetier> klappt dass mit der 1,4GB ISO noch immer nicht?
<Amm0n> nagetier, er kann ohne UEFI keine normale Ubuntu version installieren, da sein BIOS kein CSM/legacy BIOS optional hat.
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> das gibt es?
<nagetier> bios ist aktuell?
<Amm0n> So gut wie alle neuen haben das nicht mehr 
<nagetier> okay m(
<ghostmag> nagetier: Zumindest findet sich keine Option dazu http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H61DES3/?cat=Manual
<le_bot> Title: ASRock > H61DE/S3 (at www.asrock.com)
<nagetier> kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, warum hat dann Windows im non-UEFI installiert?
<Amm0n> Leider.. Ich bin echt kein Fan von UEFI.. perfekte NSA Schnittstelle da...
<Amm0n> Tja, das ist eine gute Frage nagetier 
<ghostmag> nagetier: Wie schaut es aus, wenn ich Windows 7 auf den Stick ziehe und diesmal die 64bit Version installiere?
<bekks> Amm0n: Und du glaubst das gibt es bei einem BIOS nicht? :P
<nagetier> ghostmag: hattest schon versucht den Stick unter Windows zu erstellen? .. also den mit der mini.sio?
<bekks> Die mini.iso kann man nicht mit UEFI installieren.
<bekks> Immer noch nicht :P
<nagetier> ghostmag: das wird, IMHO, mit deinem Key nicht funktionieren
<ghostmag> Aber wenn es geht?
<bekks> Es geht aber nicht.
<ghostmag> Habe gerade gelesen, dass man sich die Version aussuchen kann
<bekks> Stell die Kiste komplett auf UEFI um, installier Windows 7 64bit unter UEFI, installier Ubuntu 16.04 unter UEFI.
<nagetier> ghostmag: das wird nichts an den Einstellungen im BIOS ändern.. also auch nicht dein Ubuntu beeinflussen
<bekks> Vergiss die mini iso einfach.
<Amm0n> bekks, damals war ein BIOS kein komplettes OS mit Netzwerkstack^
<bekks> Amm0n: Und dennoch sind theoretische Angriffe über das BIOS dokumentiert, lange bevor es UEFI gab.
<bekks> Wer Zugriff auf die Kiste hat, hat sie praktisch auch unter Kontrolle.
<nagetier> bekks: sehe ich ganz anders.. die mini tat hier immer, non.UEFI.. oder man quetschte sie passend auf den Stick, auch dazu gab es eine Anleitung
<nagetier> was hier immer wieder Probleme bereitete.. war die GUI
<ghostmag> Gerade gecheckt, Product Key eingegeben und ich kann mir aussuchen, ob ich 64bit oder 32 will
<nagetier> ok
<ghostmag> Aber das bringt mir jetzt doch nichts?
<bekks> Doch. Es bringt dir ein 64bit Windows.
<bekks> Bist du gerade im UEFI Modus?
<ghostmag> Ja
<bekks> Gut, dann installier doch endlich mal.
<nagetier> ghostmag: hat der rechner denn an ram.. mal abseit von all den Problmen, die du gerade hast?
<ghostmag> bekks: Wie meinst du das? Windows 7 über UEFI installieren?
<bekks> ghostmag: Das sagte ich, ja.
<ghostmag> nagetier: Ubuntu lief immer super in der 64bit Fassung
<nagetier> ghostmag: Der Rechner hat wie viel RAM?
<bekks> ghostmag: Und was hat das mit der Frage "wieciel RAM hat der Rechner" zu tun?
<bekks> *wieviel
<nagetier> ghostmag: die frage ist, ob es sich grundsätzlich nicht her lohnt auf 64bit zu gehen
<bekks> Solange die CPU 64bit unterstützt lohnt es sich.
<ghostmag> Das hat soviel damit zu tun, dass ich der Frage geschickt ausweiche, weil es mir peinlich ist, dass ich schon wieder vergessen habe, ob es 6 oder 8 waren :>
<nagetier> abgesehen davon,. dass 32bit ausstirbt
<ghostmag> Ich starte eben die Live-CD und schaue nach
<bekks> ghostmag: NEIN
<bekks> Installier verdammt nochmal jetzt endlich dieses Windows.
<nagetier> ghostmag: alles gut, es sind mehr als 4.. versuche dich an 64bit
<bekks> Wieviele Wochen sollen wir denn hier rumalbern?
<nagetier> bekks: das windows ist drauf?
<nagetier> allerdings 32bit :)
<bekks> Und er soll ein 64bit installieren.
<nagetier> ghostmag: du willst 64bit
<ghostmag> Ukay, dann muss ich aber eben die 64bit Version runterladen und auf den Stick ziehen
<nagetier> ja, nur musste man das doch mit dem key klären
<nagetier> ghostmag: hf ;)
 * nagetier liest stick, und resigniert ;)
<bekks> ghostmag: Für allle Windows-Fragen bis zur Installation von Ubuntu ist dann auch bitte ##windows zuständig.+
<nagetier> ghostmag: nein, dazu kannst du mich auch persönlich ansprechen
<nagetier> es geht hier um eine gesamtlösung
<ghostmag> bekks: Aye aye!
<ghostmag> Danke dir, nagetier :*
<nagetier> und wenn die verdammten gui werkzeuge es nicht hinbekommen einen stick zu erstellen, sollten wir und dem annehmen
<bekks> hf.
<ghostmag> Kannst du mir noch einmal den Befehl für dd von oben kopieren? Mein IRC-Client auf dem Chromebook speichert leider nicht alles
<nagetier> sudo dd if=/home/ubuntu/Downloads/mini.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<bekks> Die Mini.iso kann immer noch kein UEFI ...
<bekks> Wurde jetzt schon mind. dreimal gesagt.
<nagetier> dann nimmt er halt die andere, meinst ghostmag ist doof?
<Amm0n> bekks, sry ich war afk. Behaupte ich auch nicht, dass BIOS sicher war. Mit BIOS war ein kompromitiertes OS notwendig um entsprechende Controller zu nutzen. UEFI ist komplett unabhängig von der OS Ebene und entzieht sich jeder Kontrolle. Was dabei rauskommt wenn es keine Kontrolle gibt, sieht man im Moment gut im IOT.
<ghostmag> Danke dir, Befehl ist gespeichert
<ghostmag> bekks: Die heißt da nur mini.iso weil mir der Dateiname zu lang war
<nagetier> was es mit if= zu tun hat, sollten wir geklärt haben
<Amm0n> bekks, falls dich sowas interessiert: http://www.vkldata.com/No-BadBIOS-Retro-Hack 
<le_bot> Title: Hardware Hacks - No BadBIOS - Retro Hack (at www.vkldata.com)
<ghostmag> k1l: !
<ghostmag> Habe beim Dualboot nun Windows und Ubuntu zur Auswahl - wie stelle ich ein, dass Ubuntu automatisch startet außer ich wähle etwas anderes?
<fford> ghostmag: steht hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration/
<le_bot> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ghostmag> fford: Danke dir
<jokrebel> *seufz* warum kann man nicht einfach ne Übersicht aller verfügbaren Icons einblenden, wenn man über "Eigenschaften" ner Verknüpfung/nem Programm ein anderes Symbol zuweisen will? Da dann immer erst mal nachschaun "wo lagen die Icons noch meist" und dann dort sämtliche Unterverezichnisse durchzuklicken ist schon sehr lästig
<Longbottom> jokrebel: Wenn dich das so stört, leg doch ein Verzeichnis mit links zu allen verfügbaren Icons an.
<jokrebel> Das müsste ich doch dann auch erst händisch aufrufen und jede einzelne Zeile anklicken (oder mit Pfeiltasten durchtippen) um jedes Icon einzeln zu sehn. Ich meine ein Fenster in dem man einfach nur die Icons sieht und durchscrollen kann, sich für eines entscheidet, abklickt und mit OK zuweist. Ich kann mir jetzt nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass sich das so noch nie jemand gewünscht hat. Ich habe diesen
<jokrebel> Wunsch nicht oft, da ich meist eh die originalen Icons belasse. Aber wenn dann mal eins geändert werden soll ist das seit jahrzehnten mehr als Lästig/Umständlich
<musca> jokrebel: perfektes Projekt für deinen Beginn als Opensource-Entwickler
<bekks> musca: Millionen von Symlinks anzulegen? :D
<Frickelpit> bekks: jeder fängt mal klein an^^
<bekks> Mit sowas bestraft man jemanden, das nutzt man doch nicht als Einstieg :)
<ghostmag> Guten Mittag, Freunde (: Ich konnte den Dualboot Ubuntu/Windows 7 einrichten, habe aber nicht explizit für Ubuntu Partitionen eingerichtet
<ghostmag> Muss ich da noch was ändern oder kann ich mich jetzt auf ein sicher funktionierendes System freuen?
<bekks> Funktioniert es denn?
<ghostmag> Jav, beide lassen sich starten und funktionieren zumindest augenscheinlich
<stevieh> auf was für partitionen läuft ubuntu denn dann?
<Frickelpit> die, die der installer selber angelegt hat
<ghostmag> stevieh: Wie Frickelpit sagt
<Frickelpit> ghostmag: vermutlich hast du jetzt nur / und swap, was baer ansich nicht so schlimm ist
<stevieh> da war ich nicht da...
<ghostmag> Was ist / und swap? Ansonsten kann ich Ubuntu ja nochmal neu installieren, noch habe ich den Stick 
<stevieh> aber ihr werdet das schon richtig gemacht haben...
 * Frickelpit hat gar nichts gemacht
<ghostmag> stevieh: Leider hat sich das bis in den frühen Morgen hingezogen, sodass ich hier sehr allein war und dementsprechend am Ende auch meine "Erfahrung" und meine Intuition viel gemacht hat :>
<ghostmag> Deswegen würde ich mir das gerne absichern lassen, dass da alles gut gelaufen ist
<ghostmag> Windows und Ubuntu sind jetzt über UEFI installiert
<Frickelpit> ghostmag: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur/
<le_bot> Title: Verzeichnisstruktur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/
<le_bot> Title: Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Mein Ubuntu 16.04 hat im Auotstart unter anderem Thunderbird. Nun passiert es in letzter Zeit häufig, dass Thunderbird mit größerer Schriftart also normal gestartet wird. Es passen dadurch zB. dann auch nicht mehr alle Konten/Verzeichnisse in den Baum links. Schließe ich TB und öffne es erneut ist es wieder so wie es sein soll.
<ghostmag> nagetier: Zufällig schon wach? :>
<ghostmag> Frickelpit: Wäre es sinnvoll, Ubuntu neu zu installieren und die Partitionierung direkt bei der Installation auszuwählen?
<tomreyn> jokrebel: nur eine idee: entferns mal temporär aus dem autostart, dann logg dich aus und wieder ein, dann start thunderbird aus nem temrinal, vielleicht helfen die meldungen dort ja weiter
<stevieh> jokrebel: vielleicht ist es zu schnell gestartet d.h. irgendein fontserver aus dem Environment geht noch nicht. Was ists denn für ne DE?
<bekks> ghostmag: Solange du nicht weisst was du da tust, und warum eine andere Partitionierung für welchen Usecase sinnvoller ist, ist es verschwendete Zeit (sowohl deine als auch unsere), das ganze jetzt nochmal zu machen.
<nagetier> ghostmag: klar
<jokrebel> stevieh: Unity - schon seit ewigen Zeiten. Das merkwürdige Fehlverhalten ist auch erst seit ein paar Wochen und auch nicht immer
<stevieh> kann schon irgendein update sein. Entweder du lässt TB mal irgendwo hin loggen, wie es ihm so geht. Oder: mach einen wrapper aussenrum und starte es 5-10sec verzögert..
<Frickelpit> ghostmag: nein, siehe bekks. Wenn es jetzt läuft, dann ist doch gut. So kannst du nun die Zeit mit dem System nutzen und lernen
<Frickelpit> ghostmag: es ist jedenfalls nichts falsch an dem Setup
<ghostmag> Ich möchte nur tunlichst vermeiden, dass ich in einem Monat mein System wieder neuaufsetzen muss, weil ich merke, dass etwas fehlt oder etwas nicht möglich ist
<ghostmag> Frickelpit: Danke, das ist schonmal eine gute Info
<Frickelpit> ghostmag: es fehlt nichts, alles ist da und dein System läuft
<ghostmag> Wenn ich jetzt auf meine Windows Dateien zugreifen will, wird mir nicht mehr angezeigt, dass ich zum Beispiel die Windows-Beispielbilder öffnen kann
<ghostmag> das ging vorher aber mit der Live-Version von Ubuntu
<bekks> Und was ist das Problem dabei?
<bekks> Boot die Livecd, kopier die die Beispielbilder, druck sie aus, auf Postergröße. Dann hast du sie.
<nagetier> ghostmag: Funktionieren wird alles. Du wirst jetzt nur keinen zusätzlichen Platz für Windows mehr haben, den du gestern noch wolltest. Wenn dir der nicht mehr wichtig ist, lasse es so. (Wobei ein getrenntes /home schon brauchbar ist)
<ghostmag> bekks: Du bist ein Witzknicker. Das ist ein Beispiel. Ich kann Dateien auf Windows nicht einfach mit Ubuntu öffnen und das macht Probleme
<bekks> Warum kannst du sie nicht öffnen, du Blitzbirne?
<bekks> Fehlermeldungen sind hilfreich. Irgendwelche "Windowsbeispielbilder"-Schwurbeleien nicht.
<ghostmag> nagetier: Bei der Windows-Installation habe ich 100GB für Windows freigelassen, die sind doch weiterhin vorhanden, oder?
<nagetier> ghostmag: Nicht wenn den jetzt Linux einnimmt
<bekks> ghostmag: Guck doch nach wieviel Platz du noch hast.
<nagetier> ghostmag: Würde ich auch vorschlagen, paste mal ein df -h
<bekks> df -h sagt nichts über freien Platz ausserhalb der eingebundenen Partitionen.
<nagetier> oder eher ein fdisk -l
<ghostmag> Unter Ubuntu wird mir ein Volumen mit 105 angezeigt
<ghostmag> fdisk paste kommt sofort
<nagetier> ghostmag: mit sudo davor, natürlich
<ghostmag> www.pastebin.com/vUSWj0ir
<ghostmag> ach
<ghostmag> sorry
<ghostmag> nochmal
<nagetier> ghostmag: 'sudo fdisk -l' , und stopfe in den Paste mal bitte beides hinein
<bekks> Mit 105 was?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Das wird über Startprogramme nicht einfach mit einem "sleep" oder so vor Thunderbird gehn, oder?
<ghostmag> www.pastebin.com/NFYKPhB4
<bekks> jokrebel: Bau Dir doch ein Startscript mit einem Sleep dadrin.
<ghostmag> Mit 105GB von einer Festplatte mit insgesamt 250
<ghostmag> Es zeigt aber nur 105 an
<bekks> JA, weil Partition <> Festplatte.
<stevieh> so isses. script mit sleep und dann tb starten und das als script in die Startprogramme
<bekks> Und warum hast du 15 /dev/ramXY devices?
<ghostmag> bekks: Ja, ich denke, soweit bin ich
<nagetier> ghostmag: Platz hast du da keinen mehr frei
<ghostmag> nagetier: Wo?
<bekks> ghostmag: Auf dem Schrank, wo sonst.
<ghostmag> Windows zeigt mir 76GB freien an und Ubuntu 105
<ghostmag> bekks: 
<nagetier> ghostmag: Die 250GB sind belegt
<ghostmag> :>
<nagetier> Also mit Partitionen, Speicherplatz hast du natürlich noch
<ghostmag> nagetier: Deine Empfehlung, Ubuntu eben neu aufsetzen und diesmal ordentlich partionieren?
<bekks> ghostmag: Es IST ordentlich partitioniert. Was versuchst du da eigentlich zu erreichen?
<nagetier> ghostmag: Das musst du entscheiden
<bekks> Den Weltrekord im andauerndedn Neuinstallieren ohne Sinn aufzustellen?
<jokrebel> bekks: Das wär die Notlösung (falls den späteres starten das Fehlverhalten überhaupt zuverlässig verhindert. Ich glaub ich nehms fürs erste mal aus den Startprogrammen raus und ruf es mal ne Zeit lang nur manuell auf
<bekks> jokrebel: Wieso ist die automatische Lösung nur eine Notlösung?
<ghostmag> bekks: So wie ich das verstehe, habe ich derzeit keine eigene Partition für Home, was aber absolut empfohlen wird und auch mein Wunsch ist, falls das noch irgendwie möglich ist
<Frickelpit> ghostmag: welchen Vorteil erhoffst du dir von einem separaten /home?
<jokrebel> da fällt mir grad ein. Auch conky befindet sich in "Startprogramme". Und das ist manchmal gar nicht da. Erst wenn ich es nochmals manuell aufrufe.
<bekks> ghostmag: Dazu musst du aus einer Livecd heraus, deine beiden Ubuntupartitionen löschen und nochmal neu installieren. Dabei dann die manuelle Partitionierung auswählen und alle gewünschten Partitionen per Hand anlegen  wenn du nicht weisst wie: LASS ES.
<bekks> Frickelpit: Keinen. Er weiß nicht mal wieso man das will oder auch nicht will.
<jokrebel> bekks: Weil ich ja gar nicht sicher weiß, dass es nur einfach zu früh gestartet wird. Das war ne Vermutung von stevieh
<ghostmag> Frickelpit: Ich las, dass ich das als quasi sicheren Hafen einrichten kann, indem ich Dateien speichere und bei Neuaufsetzung diese nicht verliere
<bekks> jokrebel: Deswegen probier es doch mit dem Script aus.
<Frickelpit> ghostmag: mach regelmäßig backups
<stevieh> eine ziemlich wahrscheinliche, die du mit nem sleep 5 mal austesten kannst.
<bekks> ghostmag: Sofern du dein Home nicht überschreibst.
<Frickelpit> dann ist die Partitionierung völlig egal
<ghostmag> In dem Ubuntuwiki war es immer als sehr sinnvoll formuliert und da will ich natürlich nicht mit meinem geringen Erfahrungsschatz gegen wetten. Aber ukay, dann folge ich dem Ratschlag. Danke Frickelpit und bekks
<ghostmag> Und nagetier: Dass mit dem "kein Speicher mehr" bezieht sich nur auf das Anlegen von Partitionen? Ich kann unter Windows und Ubuntu den angezeigten Speicher jeweils genau nutzen wie angezeigt?
<nagetier> Ja
<jokrebel> bekks: Ich find es wesentlich einfacher, das erst mal mit verspätetem Start per Hand zu versuchen, bevor ich mich jetzt hinsetze und ein Script stricke das dann vielleicht auch nicht besser geht, weil ein sleep gar nichts hilft.
<bekks> Script stricken? Einzeiler: sleep 5; thunderbird
<stevieh> das wäre schneller gegangen als hier noch drei Zeilen zu schreiben :_)
<ghostmag> Alles klar, danke dir, nagetier (:
<jokrebel> wer das täglich macht redet sich leicht
<stevieh> ey, ick glob det nich :-)
<jokrebel> Danke trotzdem. Muss jetzt los
<bekks> Jetzt diskutieren wir über einen Einzeiler?
<bekks> Viel Spass.
<ghostmag> Jemand zufällig noch den Link zum dem Tutorial, mit dem ich Ubuntu automatisch starte, außer ich mache eine Eingabe für Windows beim Boot?
<bekks> 1218 044416 <@le_bot> Title: Konfiguration ⤺ GRUB 2 ⤺ Wiki ⤺ ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de) (euro converted)
<fford> ghostmag: steht hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration/
<le_bot> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ghostmag> Vielen Dank nochmal
<tokam> Hallo, es liegt wohl ein Bug in Chrome vor, sodass viele Zertifikate nicht mehr akzeptiert werden?
<tokam> Ist ein Update geplant?
<k1l> du meinst chromium
<k1l> und da gabs gerade ein update für den chromium. lass mal ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" laufen damit du alle updates hast
<tokam> ok
<tokam> danke
<tokam> Fehlt nur noch das anki update
<tokam> aber apt-get install python-qt4=4.11.4+dfsg-1build4 python-qt4-sql=4.11.4+dfsg-1build4
<tokam> fixt ja auch den bug
<k1l> wie kommst du jetzt darauf? und welcher bug?
<lemona> Tag, hab problem beim installieren von ubuntu 16.04.01 neben win10, hardware surface book, bekomm den touch nicht zum laufen
<lemona> jemand nen plan mit surface und ubuntu?
<noxs> nutzt hier jemand nen macbook pro mit ubuntu? ich hab hier nen 2010 i5 4GB und ubuntu 16.10. - bin bisher nur thinkpads gewohnt und kam hier extrem günstig dran. die exkursion seit mittwoch führt mich aber leider nur an lauten lüftern - ja, mit dem macfantld paket - und einem im schnitt nicht unter 55 grad heißen gerät vorbei. ist das normal?
<noxs> und dabei meine ich den moment, wenn ich lediglich in nem terminal arbeite, per ssh und parallel eine nagios seite im chrome geöffnet habe
<koffeinfriedhof> noxs: Ich kann dir konkret dazu nichts sagen, ich kenne nur jmd der ein etwa gleichaltes macbook sein eigen nennt und mit iOS verwendet. Der hat auch Probleme mit Überhitzung. Liegt wohl am Alter. Frag doch mal in nem Mac-Forum oder so nach Abhilfe. Vllt gibt es da etwas wie Reinigung,neue WLP, besserer Lüfter,...
<Frickelpit> ein MacBook mit iOS?^^
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja, wie auch immer das System da heisst halt :D
<noxs> okay, danke euch. dann wird es wohl schon so sein. ausgeblasen hab ich das gerät schon. ich glaube, es wandert zur bucht! :D
<noxs> denn ein gerät, das ständig belüftet werden muss ist mir seit jahrzenten fremd und will ich nicht haben müssen. dann lieber zurück zum geliebten t530
<bekks> koffeinfriedhof: Das heisst "Mac OSX" :P
<koffeinfriedhof> bekks: Mittlerweile nur MacOS. Ich wurde bereits beraten :D
<ghostmag> Hallow, gehe gerade Schritt für Schritt den WakeOnLan Artikel im Wiki durch - ethtool etho zeigt mir aber nur "no such device" an
<ghostmag> Idee?
<bekks> Ja, falsche Parameter beim Aufruf von ethtool.
<ghostmag> bekks: sudo ethtool eth0
<dadrc> was sagtn ifconfig -a, wie das device heißt?
<dadrc> neuere ubuntus haben gerne reliable device names an, entweder über systemd oder mit udev und ... x
<ghostmag> www.pastebin.com/rKCYmmSP Wo erkenne ich da den Namen?
<ghostmag> Nutze Ubuntu 16.06
<Frickelpit> ganz links
<Frickelpit> enp5s0
<dadrc> enp5s0
<ghostmag> enp5s0?
<Frickelpit> das ist dein "eth0"
<ghostmag> Ah, perfekt. Danke sehr
<dadrc> ethernet, pci bus 5, slot 0
<bekks> ethernet network, pci bus 5, slot 0 ;)
<ghostmag> "eth0" dagegen steht nur für ethernet network 0?
<bekks> Ethernet device 0.
<dadrc> wobei das abhängig davon ist, wie die karten vom kernel gefunden werden
<ghostmag> Mit gksudo editor öffne ich einen ganz normalen Editor mit Rootrechten? Also den grafischen Texteditor?
<koffeinfriedhof> jop. es sei denn du nutzt plasma. dann kdesudo
<ghostmag> koffeinfriedhof: Kein Plasma. Aber irgendwie tut sich nicht beim Befehl gksudo editor
<ghostmag> werde zwar nach Passwort gefragt für die Rootrechte, aber es passiert nichts
<koffeinfriedhof> Für editor musste natürlich den Namen des von dir verwendeten Editor einsetzen. Also gedit oder leafpad oder whatever...
<ghostmag> gedit war es, danke
<ghostmag> WakeOnLan hat jetzt zwar funktioniert, aber als Resultat habe ich keine Verbindung mehr zum Internet
<ghostmag> bzw. die LAN-Verbindung ist deaktiviert
<ghostmag> Das ist doch verrückt. Kann den PC jetzt über LAN anschalten, der LAN Anschluss kann aber nicht mehr dazu genutzt werden, online zu gehen
<ghostmag> Was lief da denn wohl schief?
<koegs> Und was genau hast du getan?
<jokrebel> kennst Du https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN/ ghostmag 
<le_bot> Title: Wake on LAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Ja, der Anleitung bin ich gefolgt, koegs
<koegs> Geht es auch genauer, die Anleitung bietet verschiedene Möglichkeiten...
<ghostmag> "ethtool -s eth0 wol g" beim Start und das halt-Skript angepasst mit "NETDOWN=no", koegs
<koegs> eth0 kann ja schonmal nicht stimmen
<ghostmag> schon korrekt abgeändert
<ghostmag> in enp5s0
<koegs> Und hast du noch die interfaces Datei angepasst oder hast du das ignoriert?
<koegs> Sonst Check halt Mal mit "ip a s" und "ip r s" die aktuelle Konfiguration
<ghostmag> koegs: Die habe ich ignoriert
<koegs> Ok. Das ist schonmal gut
<ghostmag> gerade einmal Windows gebootet, dann wieder Ubuntu und jetzt ist die LAN-Verbindung aktiv
<jokrebel> und beim nächsten Wake (wenn nicht vorher mit Windows korrekt heruntergefahren (nicht nur suspend")) geht wieder nichts? Da war was. Da muss man ggf. unter Windows auch noch was tun... Wie war das nur gleich
<ghostmag> gerade ging es einmal nach einem Shutdown unter Ubuntu und einem Reboot, jetzt aber wieder nichts
<jokrebel> zumindest musste man unter XP da eventuell auch bei Windows noch Anpassungen tätigen, damit WOL dauerhaft und bei beiden Dual-Boot-OSen klappte
<jokrebel> das meiste sollte aber im WOL-Wiki-Artikel stehn
<ghostmag> Ich richte danach noch Windows ein, aber ist ja seltsam, dass es manchmal klappt und manchmal nicht
<jokrebel> nein, ist es nicht
<jokrebel> je nach Netzwerkkarte
<bekks> Und je nach Windows-Einstellung.
<ghostmag> koegs: www.pastebin.com/wpnkKAan
<bekks> ghostmag: Hast du das Netzwerk über NetworkManager konfiguriert oder über die /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ghostmag> über den NetworkManager, also quasi automatisch
<ghostmag> bekks
<jokrebel> dann muss es auch gehn. Welches Windows ist da im Spiel?
<ghostmag> Windows 7
<bekks> Da sich die IP wohl nicht ändern wird, bei einem PC, würde ich das statisch über die /etc/network/interfaces machen.
<koegs> Das sieht kaputt aus, no Carrier aber Default Gateway?
<koegs> Machst du DHCP oder statische IP?
<jokrebel> Irgendwo in den Tiefen der Netzwerkkarte musste man da irgendwas umstellen. Wenn ich das nur wieder finden wirde...
<bekks> Ich tippe auf kaputte NM Einstellungen.
<ghostmag> alles automatisch, also DHCP, oder?
<bekks> Zumal bei DHCP auch WoL so null Sinn ergibt.
<ghostmag> NM?
<bekks> NM = NetworkManager.
<jokrebel> klar auch möglich... dann hätt es aber mit dem WOL nichts zu tun
<bekks> Natürlich hat das nichts damit zu tun. Aber WoL bei einem DHCP Client einzurichten ist halt auch sinnfrei.
<koegs> bekks: wieso, ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch
<jokrebel> bekks: Warum sollte DHCP WOL ausschließen. Klappt hier seit Jahren
<bekks> koegs: Man müsste halt immer die letzte IP kennen :P
<koegs> Oder DNS nutzen
<bekks> jokrebel: Lies nochmal. Das schliesst sich nicht aus.
<bekks> koegs: Bei den Problemen der letzten Tage sehe ich eine stabile DNS Konfiguration erst in sehr weiter Ferne. :o)
<jokrebel> und was sollte dann 21:41:38      bekks | Zumal bei DHCP auch WoL so null Sinn ergibt. außer UNsinn sein?
<koegs> Ist doch jetzt wurscht
<bekks> jokrebel: Erklär mir mal den Sinn der Aktion einen DHCP Client per WoL auzuwecken, wenn man angesichts der Probleme der letzten Tage sicherlich keine stabile DNS Konfiguration lauffähig zur Hand hat.
<ghostmag> Gerade unter Windows geschaut, da ist WakeOnLan im Netzwerkadapter schon aktiviert
<bekks> Das ist völlig egal, was unter Windows zum Thema WoL eingestellt ist.
<koegs> ghostmag: du solltest Mal schauen in welcher Kombination oder Boot/Reboot-Reihenfolge das Problem auftritt
<bekks> Es geht darum, dass deine Netzwerkkarte unter Linux ihre Konfiguration verliert.
<koegs> Stimmt auch, man sollte sich Mal dmesg und Syslog angucken
<koegs> Weil No-Carrier ist übel, die Karte denkt es wäre kein Kabel eingesteckt (vielleicht auch das Mal überprüfen)
<ghostmag> koegs: Ich teste. Windows -> Ubuntu hat wieder geklappt. Ubuntu Reboot, auch geklappt
<ghostmag> Kabel ist drin und leuchtet
<ghostmag> Ubuntu Shutdown  und wieder starten -> keine LAN Verbindung
<jokrebel> bekks: "angesichts der Probleme der letzten Tage" hatte ich hier gerade nicht auf dem Schirm. Und ansonsten klappt WOL und anschließender Remotezugriff auch bei Clients die ihre IP (etc) per DHCP bekommen ... klar, korrekt aufgesetztes Gesamtnetzwerk vorausgesetzt ... problemlos. Nich mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich ausgesagt haben. Da pauschal zu wiedersprechen konnt ich leider nicht stehen lassen
<bekks> jokrebel: Du machst Vorraussetzungen die in diesem Fall beileibe nicht gegeben sind. Kann ich nur so stehen lassen. :>
<jokrebel> bekks: Und es ist nicht immer egal, was Windows an die Netzwerkkarte übergibt. Ich find nur leider grad den passenden Artikel nicht mehr
<bekks> jokrebel: Auch das ist bekannt. Es istnur in der Tat unerheblich welches Häkchen in Windows für WoL gesetzt ist, wenn das unter nicht-Windows nicht funktioniert.
<jokrebel> was eben nach eigener Erfahrung so nicht stimmt. Du kannst unter Linux setzten was Du willst. Ggf. überschreibt das (in der NIC) ein einaliger Boot ins Windows wieder
<bekks> Das sagte ich gerade.
<jokrebel> wenn denn nicht in Windows auch irgendwo in den Tiefen der NIC auch entsprechendes Häckchen gesetzt oder rausgenommen ist... wie gesagt. Such schon intensiv habs aber noch nicht wieder gefunden
<jokrebel> wus? Liest Du auch was Du safst?
<bekks> Du spielst auf Windows Fast Boot an, welches erst unter Windows 8 aufwärts existiert.
<bekks> *seufz*
<Frickelpit> äh, um das mal zu verdeutlichen. Was man in Windows einstellt "in den Tiefen", hat mit dem boot ins Ubuntu nix zu tun.
<ghostmag> so, habe jetzt folgende Symptome feststellen können
<ghostmag> Ubuntu hat kein LAN wenn es zuvor heruntergefahren wurde und normal oder per WakeOnLan wieder aufgeweckt wird
<ghostmag> LAN Verbindung funktioniert aber wenn Windows vorher gestartet wurde und Ubuntu beim nächsten Boot
<Frickelpit> ja, weil dein wol bei einem neustart schlicht wieder gekickt wird
<ghostmag> außerdem funktioniert die LAN-Verbindung dann solange bis das System nicht komplett heruntergefahren wird. Bei einem Reboot bleibt die LAN Verbindung erhalten
<ghostmag> WakeOnLan funktioniert immer
<Frickelpit> und wenn du wol konfiguriert hast und danach dein interface nicht mehr funktioniert, hast du sicherlich irgendwas falsch gemacht
<jokrebel> Na dann hab ich damals wohl geträumt. Und das war ganz sicher kein Windows 8. Maximal 7 oder gar noch Vista oder XP. Erst als ich in den Adaptereinstellungen der Netzwerkkarte unter Windows auch etwas verändert hatte, klappte WOL egal welches Dualboot-OS vorher an war ständig. Aber ich hab heut keine Lust mehr mich zu streiten und wünsche noch einen erfolgeichen Abend. Gute Nacht
<jokrebel> Wenn aber "WOL funktionier immer" liegt der Hund vielleicht tatsächlich wo anders. God Luck
<ghostmag> Habe ja nicht allzu viel geändert, folgendes ist, was ich gemacht habe: www.pastebin.com/0xg1XWMs
<ghostmag> Habe es wieder rückgängig gemacht und WakeOnLan funktioniert immer noch. Vermute also, dass das nur durch Windows ging und immer noch geht
<koegs> Da steht ja immer noch eth0...
<ghostmag> wth bin ich blöd
<ghostmag> Gute Augen, koegs
<ghostmag> Aber daran wird es nicht gelegen haben, oder?
<ghostmag> Muss ich Ubuntu überhaupt zusätzlich einrichten, wenn Windows das WakeOnLan schon übernimmt?
<bekks> Ja.
<ghostmag> bekks: Ansonsten läuft die LAN Verbindung zum Beispiel nicht mehr normal? :>
<ghostmag> "# In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution # bits."
<ghostmag> Was sind die execution # bits?
<bekks> Die Berechtigung eine Datei auszuführen und sie nicht nur zu lesen oder zu schreiben.
<ghostmag> bekks: Quasi ausführbar machen?
<ghostmag> Ukay, alles versucht, Ubuntu startet nicht mehr alleine mit aktiver LAN-Verbindung. Noch irgendeine rettenden Ideen?
<ghostmag> Bin dann auch erstmal eine Woche durch mit den ganzen Experimenten :> möchte nur gerne mit einem funktionierenden Betriebssystem schlafen gehen können
<bekks> NM ausschalten, /etc/network/interfaces verwenden.
<Frickelpit> mach deine Änderungen rückgängig und teste es erneut
<bekks> Hast du garantiert noch nicht probiert.
<ghostmag> bekks: Habe ich schon dran gedacht, aber nicht herausgefunden, wie ich den deaktivere
<ghostmag> *deaktiviere
<bekks> Durch die manuelle Konfiguration des Interfaces in der /etc/network/interfaces.
<bekks> Steht auch so im ersten Link bei der Googlesuche nach "ubuntu /etc/network/interfaces".
<ghostmag> bekks: Verstehe ich das richtig, dass ich den Network Manager gar nicht deaktiviere, sondern die LAN Verbindung einfach manuell starte?
<bekks> Das sagte ich vorhin, ja.
<ghostmag> bekks: Habe jetzt der interface Datei folgendes hinzugefügt:
<ghostmag> auto enp5s0
<ghostmag> iface enp5s0 inet dhcp
<ghostmag> Ist das ok? 
<bekks> Ja.
<ghostmag> bekks: Habe oben jetzt zwar das Symbol, aber an der Verbindung ändert sich nichts
<bekks> Was heisst "an der Verbindung ändert sich nichts"?
<bekks> Was soll sich deiner Meinung nach denn ändern?
<ghostmag> Ich habe weiterhin keine LAN-Verbindung 
<ghostmag> Dass ich wieder online bin über die LAN Verbindung
<bekks> Un du hast natürlich neugestartet?
<ghostmag> Jav
<bekks> Dann zeig mal die Ausgabe von "uptime" und "ifconfig -a" in einem Pastebin.
<ghostmag> bekks: www.pastebin.com/yJ3WbxDP
<bekks> ghostmag: Und wie sieht deine /etc/network/interfaces aus?
<bekks> Und wie schaffst du es uns die Ausgabe so schnell zu geben OHNE Netzwerkverbindung...?
<bekks> Das erkläre uns bitte mal.
<ghostmag> www.pastebin.com/2SZguSM9
<ghostmag> Das macht der Hauch der Verzweiflung in mir und mein WLAN Stick
<bekks> Wie soll denn dann das LAN funktionieren, du Blitzbirne?
<ghostmag> Ich setze den nur für die pastes ein
<bekks> Klar, du steckst den jedes Mal wieder an, und konfigurierst ihn.
<bekks> Zeig uns mal die Ausgabe von "dmesg".
<ghostmag> Das macht der NetworkManager
<hoodow> bekks!
<bekks> hoodow!
<ghostmag> pls jetzt nicht den ghost zu zweit fertig machen :> ich will doch nur die LAN Verbindung wieder hinbekommen
<bekks> Ich warte auf die Ausgabe von "dmesg".
<hoodow> bekks: Was hängst du hier eigentlich rum?
<ghostmag> Ich warte auch auf dmesg, das gibt noch nichts aus
<bekks> hoodow: Ich bin doch schon seit Jahren hier :)
<hoodow> bekks: Ui :o
<hoodow> ghostmag: Enter drücken.
<ghostmag> thanx air :>
<ghostmag> bekks: www.paste.ee/p/4Rs8h
<bekks> "link is not ready" sagt schon alles.
<bekks> Steck das Kabel mal richtig ein.
<ghostmag> Bin jetzt echt hinten dran gegangen und habe gewackelt :> es leuchtet und WakeOnLan funktioniert und oder Windows geht es auch 
<bekks> Du bist alsoin den letzten 90s ans Kabel gegangen, hast Windows gebootedt, geguckt, und dann wieder Ubuntu gebooted?
<bekks> Wen willst du eigentlich veräppeln?
<ghostmag> Ney, kann natürlich sein, dass Windows in den letzten 90s nicht funktioniert hätte
<ghostmag> Aber seitdem das Problem besteht, besteht es nicht unter Windows. Das habe ich vorhin mehrmals getestet
<bekks> Ist mir egal. Ich bin raus aus der Nummer. Vielleicht hat jemand anderes zuviel Zeit, ich gehöre nicht dazu.
<stevieh> hehe
<ghostmag> Du versuchst mich hier zu überführen, als denke ich mir das Problem nur aus :>
<ghostmag> trotzdem danke für deinen Versuch
<ghostmag> WakeOnLan auf dem Mainboard ausgeschaltet und die LAN-Verbindung geht wieder - Ideen?
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-11
<kangaroo72> Sorry - jetzt war ich afk und meanwhile hat sich's schon gelöst ...
<kangaroo72> apt ugprade war korrupt - hab ich neu laufen lassen. Danke
<BadBunny> hi, hab ein kleines problem mit smartmontools/smartd. seit der daemon läuft, gehen die platten nicht mehr in den standby. prinzipiell sollten sie mit -n standby doch nicht geweckt werden. 
<BadBunny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26162506/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<BadBunny> hier meine config. will ja nicht ausschließen, dass ich was übersehen hab
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26162685/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tokam> Hi, ich brauche Hilfe hierzu. Jack lässt sich nur als root starten
<jokrebel> was wurde rumgefummelt vorher? Muss man normalerweise ja gar nicht händisch anlangen/tarten
<tokam> normalerweise ist doch pulseaudio aktiv?
<tokam> und kein jack?
<tokam> ich habe jetzt erstmal autospawn auf no gesetzt für pulseaudio
<tokam> als root kann ich jack starten
<tokam> ich mache kurz einen reboot.
<tokam> ich sollte schon in der gruppe audio sein
<tokam> aber sicher ist sicher.
<tokam> geht immer noch nicht.
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26162715/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tokam> Eventuell muss ich dieses device entfernen aus configs
<tokam> ok jetzt gehts :) 
<ghostcube> http://jackaudio.org/faq/pulseaudio_and_jack.html
<le_bot> Title: JACK Audio Connection Kit|How use PulseAudio and JACK? (at jackaudio.org)
<ghostcube> oder einfach mal lesen....
<tokam> da war eine falsche einstellung drin
<tokam> aber ich hatte pulse gestoppt?
<tokam> es läuft kein pulse prozess mehr
<tokam> tokam@localhost:~$ pulseaudio -k
<tokam> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Hintergrundprozess konnte nicht abgebrochen werden: Kein passender Prozess gefunden
<tokam> Ich habe es nun geschafft pulseaudio mit jack zu koppeln.
<tokam> die ganzen ubuntu programme werden mir nun in jack angezeigt.
<tokam> was allerdings noch nicht klappt, ist dass mein usb mikrofon, dass wie eine eigene soundkarte agiert in jack gelistet wird
<tokam> Es gibt hier wohl einen Weg.
<tokam> http://www.penguinproducer.com/Blog/2011/11/using-multiple-devices-with-jack/
<le_bot> Title: Using Multiple Devices with Jack – The Penguin Producer (at www.penguinproducer.com)
<tokam> geht das auch einfacher?
<tokam> http://www.penguinproducer.com/Blog/2011/11/using-multiple-devices-with-jack/
<le_bot> Title: Using Multiple Devices with Jack – The Penguin Producer (at www.penguinproducer.com)
<tokam> das funktionierte so sehr gut :) 
<tokam> mit dem command
<tokam> aber ich finde es trotzdem sehr umständlich.
<jokrebel> nur mal so; warum willst Du unbedingt auf jack umstellen? Was hattest Du für konkrete Nachteile mit den Voreingestellten ALSA/Pulse?
<tokam> ich will gerne skype calls auf 2 tracks aufnehmen
<tokam> in audacit
<tokam> audacity
<tokam> https://github.com/IARI/alsa_jack_gui
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - IARI/alsa_jack_gui: qt-based gui to manage alsa_jack bridges (at github.com)
<tokam> schade dass es das nicht als ubuntu paket gibt
<LetoThe2nd> tokam: um unserer support-pflicht hier genüge zu tun weise ich übrigens darauf hin dass tonaufzeichnungen in diesem zusammenhang nur erlaubt sind, wenn der gesprächspartner informiert wurde und zugestimmt hat :)
<tokam> es sind interviews
<tokam> und da ist alles klar
<tokam> dass das aufgenommen wird
<LetoThe2nd> ich sags nur :)
<tokam> tokam@localhost:~/Programme/alsa_jack_gui$ make
<tokam> make: Für das Ziel „run“ ist nichts zu tun.
<tokam> schade, dass die installation des tools nicht klappt.
<jokrebel> warum man da jetzt dann aber zwingend jack braucht ... hm
<tokam> ich wüsste nicht wie ich den 3 spur input in pulseaudio konfigurieren könnte
<jokrebel> Kein Ahnung, aber das schon versucht? http://atdot.ch/scr/download/
<le_bot> Title: Skype Call Recorder | Download (at atdot.ch)
<jokrebel> oder auch https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/11702/how-to-record-skype-video-calls-on-linux
<le_bot> Title: ubuntu - How to record Skype video calls on Linux? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<jokrebel> egal was ich da lese; da ist nirgends von "jack nötig" die Rede
<jokrebel> na sei's drum. Ich bin jetzt erst mal weg
<ghostcube> wenn man mit jack arbeiten möchte is eigentlich qjackctl unumgänglich
<ghostcube> alles andere is kiga
<_moep_> sowas geht doch mit recordmydesktop
<ghostcube> jackd is ein audio tool wenn man musik recorden und studio mucke machen will, jackd is mächtig, aber man muss halt echt wissen was man tut
<ghostcube> das is nix zum nebenbei einrichten und mal ab und an benutzen
<ghostcube> und ohne RT umgebung is jack eigentlich käse
<christoph> hi, mein usb stick wird leider nicht unter ubuntu 14.04 erkannt
<christoph> sudo parted -l zeigt mir folgendes
<christoph> https://pastebin.com/nvMb4NiV
<le_bot> Title: Modell: Intenso Ultra Line (scsi) Festplatte /dev/sda: 62,9GB Sektorgröße - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<christoph> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?
<k1l> steck den noch mal an und ab und gucke dann, ob er was bei "dmesg -T" unten dazu geschrieben hat zum thema usb
<k1l> ähm, erst ab und dann an :)
<k1l> evtl mal einen anderen usb port versuchen
<christoph> jo das erkennt er
<k1l> kannst du das mal im paste zeigen?
<christoph> https://pastebin.com/JgMP9wLt
<le_bot> Title: [Mo Dez 11 13:56:21 2017] sda: sda1 [Mo Dez 11 13:56:21 2017] sd 10:0:0:0: [sd - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<christoph> 56:50 raus  57:00 rein
<k1l> kannst du mal einen anderen usb port versuchen?
<christoph> hab ich bereits getan
<christoph> ich sollte vllt erwähnen, dass der usb stick bereits angezeigt wurde aber nicht auswählbar war. dann wollte ich formatieren und danach war er nicht zu sheen
<k1l> ich wette nach einem neustart geht es.
<k1l> ich weiß die genaue ursache und den lösung nicht mehr, aber irgendwas im usb subsystem vom kernel verschluckt sich unter gewissen umständen. nach einem neustart gehts dann meistens wieder.
<christoph> okay ich teste mal
<christoph> @kll leider wurde der usb stick nicht erkannt
<christoph> kann mir vllt sonst jemand helfen
<sdx23> christoph: was meint "wurde nicht erkannt"?
<christoph> der usb stick taucht im nautilus datei browser nicht auf
<Frickelpit> was sagen dmesg und lsusb zu dem Stick?
<christoph> lsusb zeigt ihn an
<christoph> dmesg erkennt das ein und ausstecken
<christoph> neustart habe ich bereits aufgeführt
<Frickelpit> kannst du ihn von Hand mounten?
<jokrebel> keine gültige Partition (mehr) vorhanden?
<Frickelpit> sprich, hast du ein /dev/sdxy
<sdx23> !gparted
<le_bot> Informationen zu GParted finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted
<jokrebel> christoph: Du hattest ja gesagt, dass Du am umpartitionieren warst, oder?
<christoph> sudo parted -l zeigt den usb stick an
<christoph> sudo mount /dev/sda klappt nicht
<sdx23> christoph: laut deinem Paste oben aber nicht mit einer Partition mit Dateisystem.
<jokrebel> mit oder ohne vorhandene Partitionen. Viellecht einfach mal komplaett nopasten4
<christoph> das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden
<jokrebel> den Stick selbst kann man auch nicht mounten. Höchstens eine eventuell (oder auch nicht) vorhandene Partition wie sda1
<k1l> christoph: achso. der wird angezeigt nur in nautilus nicht. also ist da nur das dateisystem kaputt. lege doch in gparted ein neues an
<sdx23> christoph: laut https://pastebin.com/nvMb4NiV ist kein Dateisystem auf der Partition. Wenn du parted nicht kannst, nimm gparted. Wikilink hat der Bot gepostet.
<le_bot> Title: Modell: Intenso Ultra Line (scsi) Festplatte /dev/sda: 62,9GB Sektorgröße - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> ich glaube gnome disks kann auch formartieren
<ghostcube> hmm egal wie, es fehlt ne formatierung... wenns geht kein ntfs...
<christoph> super hat geklappt
<christoph> vielen dank
<maredebianum1> N'abend, ich habe hier seltsame segfaults in manchen binaries, memtest läuft soweit aber fehlerfrei. Ich tippe auf irgendeinen Hardware-Fehler oder die Platte, aber SMART sieht soweit auch OK aus. Ich habe bestimmte Pakete mit apt install --reinstall neuinstalliert, trotzdem segfaults. Kriege ich raus, was da schief läuft (vielleicht eine Abhängigkeit?)
<maredebianum1> Ahem, bei neuerlichen Versuchen lieferte mir strace open lib aus ~/local/lib/, daran lag es wohl
<maredebianum1> Man soll nicht lokal installieren und dann vergessen ;)
<k1l> gut, dass wir drüber geredet haben :)
<maredebianum1> Eine ordentliche Fehlerbeschreibung zu erstellen kann halt helfen (unerwartet schnell, Hand aufs Gesicht). Danke fürs zuhören ;)
<k1l> ja das ist wie mit dem guten spickzettel: wenn der so gut ist, hat man sich eh schon tief mit dem thema beschäftigt und braucht den gar nicht mehr :)
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-12
<DaDa|Urka> Jemand eine Ahnung wieso nach jedem Neustart mein "primäres" Audio Output Device immer eine andere numid in amixer hat?
<jokrebel> für was ist das wichtig, bzw. warum schlimm?
<DaDa|Urka> Keyboard hotkeys :)
<jokrebel> für?
<jokrebel> kann man doch alles sehr schön in GUI lösen http://storage8.static.itmages.com/i/17/1212/h_1513075157_5555507_8232733cbb.jpeg warum das umständlich selbst an ALSA übergeben wollen?
<DaDa|Urka> jokrebel: Weil XFCE. :-(
<martin_linux> weiss vllt jemand wie ich meinen Drucker und Ubuntu zum laufen bekomme ?? habe einen canon pixma mx870 der übers wlan läuft
<sdx23> DaDa|Urka: warum ist dir die numid wichtig? Zum Lautstärke ändern sollten die Namen doch ausreichen. Unabhängig davon, das dürfte Treibersache sein.
<jokrebel> DaDa|Urka: Auch da https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce-Einstellungen/#Tastenkuerzel sieht es eher nicht so aus, als müsse man da direkt mit amixer reden
<le_bot> Title: Xfce-Einstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> martin_linux: so als schnellschuß erst mal https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker/Canon/ kennst Du bereits?
<le_bot> Title: Canon › Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<martin_linux> habe ich befolgt und dann hat er mir unter drucker den 970 angezeigt und als offline
<sdx23> nichtmal so kompliziert. Vor dem Canon Artikel erstmal probieren, ihn normal hinzuzufügen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Druckerkonfiguration/#Neue-Druckerkonfiguration
<le_bot> Title: GNOME Druckerkonfiguration › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> wobei "über WLAN" schon noch mal ne Hürde darstellt.
<sdx23> nicht mehr als "Netzwerk" auswählen.
<martin_linux> mhh ok. verstehe bloß nicht wieso er mit ein anderes modell angezeigt.
<DaDa|Urka> jokrebel: aumix funktioniert nicht weil es nicht mal die Devices anzeigt die ich benutze. 
<DaDa|Urka> Und amixer benutzt eben devices
<jokrebel> DaDa|Urka: Und der xfce Standardmixer? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mixer/
<le_bot> Title: Mixer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<martin_linux> kp aber auf einmal wird mehr der Drucker nicht mehr angezeigt.
<DaDa|Urka> jokrebel: den gibt es schon seit 16.04 nicht mehr ;-)
<jokrebel> nunja - dann müsste man bezüglich XFCE den Artikel vielleicht mal überarbeiten. Ich mach selbst schon länger Bögen um XFCE wegen diversen Problemen die ich nicht so einfach geregelt bekommen habe.
<k1l_> xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin  ist was den xfce4-mixer ersetzt, iirc
<DaDa|Urka> k1l_: ja das habe ich auch. Da ist in den Einstellungen auch ganz toll ein haken für handle hotkeys. wie das aber funktioiert ist nirgends dokumentiert. :-/
<martin_linux> so endlich geschafft und meinen drucker zum laufen bekommen 
<martin_linux> jetzt muss ich nur noch meine bild und video tearing weg bekommen hat da vllt jemand ahnung von ??
<jokrebel> wird stark von der GUI, der Grafikkarte und dem verwendeten Treiber abhängen. Diese Infos sollten wir dafür schon bekommen
<orange__> offtopic: gibt's nen deutschsprachigen channel für c++? 
 * jokrebel würde mal die Suchfunktion von freenode bemühen
<jokrebel> orange__: /msg chanserv info 
<orange__> thx
<jokrebel> ah sorry /msg chanserv info     orange__ 
<nagetier> Habe hier leider mal wieder ein sehr fragwürdiges und auffälliges Problem. Ich wechselte die Tage von Thunar zu Xfe. Jetzt kann ich zwar einige meiner Medien per Drag&Drop in den Musikplayer verfrachten, aber nicht mehr alle (Format, Benutzer und Dateirechte sind identisch).. verwende ich Thunar, ist das kein Problem. Jemand irgendeinen Ansatz wie so etwas auftreten kann?
<nagetier> *Ubuntu 16.04.3, Xfce in der dort aktuellen Version
<nagetier> Hmm.. es scheint am Player zu liegen, nach VLC schubsen funktioniert
<surveyor> brauche kleine Unterstützung: mein DVD Laufwerk öffnet sich seit 2 Wochen nicht. Ich nutze UBU16.04LTS/Mate. Kernel 4.4.0-103. 
<k1l_> surveyor: mal mit dem befehl "eject" probiert?
<k1l_> und ist das hardwaremässig in ordnung?
<nagetier> macht es Geräusche nach dem Betätigen, und öffnet sich dann nicht?
<surveyor> k1l_, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26172527/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<surveyor> k1l_, in BIOS wird DVD erkannt
<k1l_> surveyor: ja geht es da auch auf und zu zumachen?
<surveyor> k1l_, das funktioniert eben nicht
<k1l_> surveyor: also weißt du gar nicht ob der motor da kaputt ist?
<surveyor> k1l_, leider nicht
<surveyor> k1l_, es tut sich nichts
<k1l_> eject  /dev/sr0 mal probieren
<surveyor> k1l_, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26172565/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> aber wenn es nicht mal im bios beim drücken vom knopf geht, dann würde ich auf nen kaputtes gerät tippen
<jokrebel> was passiert denn direkt beim booten (noch im BIOS) wenn Du die Laufwerkstaste betätigst?
<jokrebel> oder mit Glück nur nen lockeren Stromanschluss
<surveyor> k1l_, also über das kleine Löchlein mit Nadel lässt sich die dvd-schublade aber öffnen
<k1l_> surveyor: mach mal ein "eject -v" das sollte gesprächiger sein
<nagetier> surveyor: so löse ich es seit jahren
<k1l_> die nadel ist halt die notöffnung. da wird der motor nicht benutzt
<jokrebel> surveyor: Das ist der Notauswurf. Sagt halt nichts über die elektrische Funktion von Laufwerk und Motor
<surveyor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26172588/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<surveyor> k1l_, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26172588/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> surveyor: mach mal bitte ein "lsblk -f" 
<surveyor> k1l_, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26172608/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> ok, da ist schon mal kein cdrom/sr0
<surveyor> k1l_, also Motorschaden?
<k1l_> oder generelles erkennungsproblem. taucht es bei "lspci" auf?
<jokrebel> surveyor: ist das ein Desktop/Tower?
<surveyor> jokrebel, acer laptop E5
<surveyor> k1l_, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26172637/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> ich hab halt kein gerät mehr mit laufwerk, sodass ich das nciht gegentesten kann
<k1l_> surveyor: ich weiß jetzt nicht ob er das ding überhaupt erkennt. taucht es in "dmesg" auf?
<surveyor> k1l_, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26172664/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> scheinbar nicht
<surveyor> k1l_, vielleicht im Live-Betrieb?
<k1l_> surveyor: hast du im grub noch einen älteren kernel?
<k1l_> evtl ist das einfach ein kernel problem von einem der letzten kernel updates, dass die hardware da nicht mehr gefunden wird.
<surveyor> k1l_, die alten kernels sind bestimmt noch da, nur ich wieß nicht so richtig , wie ich mit dem alten durchstarten kann.
<k1l_> im grub einfach unter more options, oder more ubuntu oder so. und dann einen älteren auswählen
<surveyor> k1l_, ok, ich werde es überprüfen, danke.
<jokrebel> sollte es dann nicht zumindest direkt beim booten per Knopfdruck öffnen?
<nagetier> jokrebel: schon
<nagetier> oft wird es direkt wieder geschlossen, da halt noch abgefragt wird
<nagetier> oder öffnet sich dann halt erst gar nicht
<nagetier> ich kann den fehlversuch hier hören
<jokrebel> eben. wenn offnen und schließen zu kurz hintereinander passiert bleibt es zu, aber man hört es normal dann wenigstens kurz klicken
<nagetier> jup
<jokrebel> und wenn man CD/DVD reinpackt hört man normal auch nach dem zumachen, ob es kurz hochtourt oder eben nicht
<nagetier> Und ist /dev/cdrom nicht einfach nur ein softlink? afair muss ich den mal händisch anlegen
<jokrebel> ja ich denke schon
<nagetier> kann es hier nicht kontrollieren
<jokrebel> da gab es doch zig bezeichnungen
<jokrebel> scr oder so?
<k1l_> sr0
<jokrebel> genau
<nagetier> und sr0 fand sich bei Ihm in dmesg nicht?
<k1l_> es fand sich gar keine hardware zu cdrom oder sr0
<k1l_> daher einfach mal mit nem alten kernel testen
<nagetier> wäre schon schade, wenn neuere Kernel da noch anfassen
<jokrebel> naja schaden kanns jedenfalls nicht
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-13
<ppq> huhu
<ppq> hab ein problem mit firefox gerade
<ppq> kann keine dateien mehr öffnen :( wenn ich einen link anklicke, kommt der normale dialog zum "öffnet mit" oder "datei speichern". bei "öffnen mit" bietet er auch passende programme an, zb. atril (mate-version von evince) für PDFs.
<ppq> wenn ich das aber auswähle, kommt ein fenster "Dieser Link muss mit einer Anwendung geöffnet werden. Senden an:" und eine leere liste. und unten zum ankreuzen "Auswahl für file-Links speichern."
<ppq> wenn ich da /usr/bin/atril wähle, passiert nichts. ebensowenig, wenn ich /usr/bin/xdg-open wähle
<ppq> das problem besteht, seitdem ich in 16.04 ubuntu-mate-desktop installiert habe, vorher unter xfce lief alles
<ppq> addons deaktivieren hilft nicht
<ppq> und ein frisches profil hilft auch nicht.
<ppq> what do? :)
<jokrebel> in nen anderen (neuen) User eingelogged auch schon versucht?
<jokrebel> ppq: --^
<ppq> jokrebel, ne, das habe ich nicht versucht. mache ich mal eben. sollte zwar das gleiche sein wie mit neuem profil zu starten, aber man weiß ja nie
<ppq> jokrebel, nope, mit anderem (frischen) benutzer gehts auch nicht
<ppq> mal nen bug gegen ubuntu-mate filen
<sash_> Klingt mir auch eher nach nem Desktop-Problem als nach nem Firefox-Problem.
<sash_> Passiert in anderem Browser dann vermutlich ähnlich.
<ppq> stimmt, andere brauser könnt ich mal testen
<ppq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1737929
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1737929 “Firefox 57.0.1 cannot open files in Ubuntu Mate 1....” : Bugs : ubuntu-mate (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ppq> sash_, in midori gehzt es
<jimsio> hi, ich habe eine festplatte, die ich primär unter ubuntu nutze. nun wollte ich etwas auf einen computer mit win10 kopieren. da werden die meisten ordner erkannt, nu einer nicht. wodran kann das liegen? probleme mit ganzen partitionen waren mir bekannt. aber sowas...
<k1l_> benennung des ordners? oder die rechte des ordners?
<jimsio> bennenung schon mal nicht
<k1l_> was für ein dateisystem ist denn auf der platte? fat32, ntfs oder ext4?
<leszek> jimsio: lass mal einen fsck über die platte laufen
<jimsio> k1l_: ntfs
<jimsio> ist ein großer ordner
<jimsio> aber das macht ja nur bei fat probleme oder?
<k1l_> bei fat geht es um die einzelne dateigröße. die ordner sind egal
<jokrebel> jimsio: Wurde das NTFS unter Windows korrekt ausgebunden und nicht nur in den Schlafmodus versetzt?
<jimsio> jokrebel: ja
<jimsio> hatte es jetzt mal unter windows untersuchen lassen mit chkdsk, weil es da ja das problem gab
<jimsio> Phase 1: Die Basisdatei-Systemstruktur wird untersucht... Die zugeordnete Länge 0x3432000 ist kein Mehrfaches von 0x10000 für das Attribut vom Typ 0x80 und der Instanzkennung 0x2. 641540 Datensätze verarbeitet. 
<jimsio> kann man damit was anfangen?`lass jetzt mal fsck ran
<jokrebel> ne NTFS Partition würde ich ja besser von dem zugehörigen Windows prüfen lassen
<moveax> welche chkdsk parameter hattest du dran jimsio?
<nagetier> Wenn Ordner "erkannt" werden, aber einer nicht, diese aber auf einer Platte liegen, wird das nicht durch eine Überprüfung der Platte zu lösen sein
<moveax> hat der ordner einen "kruden" dateinamen? unter windows nicht zulässige zeichen?
 * jokrebel hält bei propietären Windows Dateisystem so einiges für möglich
<nagetier> Auch ist die Frage von wo aus jetzt auf welche Freigaben kopiert werden soll.. oder überlas ich das bisher?
<moveax> ich nahm an er hat ein windows gebootet das auch zugriff auf die partition hat
<nagetier> moveax: mag so sein, wirklich erkennen kann ich das bisher aber noch nicht
<jokrebel> nagetier: von wo, wie und was kopiert werden soll hab ich auch nicht völlig verstanden
<nagetier> und "auf einen computer mit win10" hört sich für mich nach Netzwerk an
<jokrebel> und irgendwie riecht das streng nach "kein ubuntuproblem" ;-)
<jokrebel> alles Spekulatius
<jimsio> moveax: hab das unter windows über die gui gemacht. ntfsck haut jetzt diverse: Error getting bit value for record 631553.... raus. was muss ich da einstellen um genaueres zu erfahren?
<jokrebel> jimsio: Wir wissen nichts über Windows Fehlermeldungen
<moveax> ntfsck is ja *nix
<moveax> jimsio: ist das der einzige error den du bekommst oder noch andere?
<jokrebel> Fehlermeldungen die ein Windowstool unter Windows für ein Windowsdateisystem auswirft sollte man sich vom Windowssupport erklären lassen
<moveax> https://github.com/nats/ntfsprogs/blob/master/ntfsprogs/ntfsck.c#L663
<le_bot> Title: ntfsprogs/ntfsck.c at master · nats/ntfsprogs · GitHub (at github.com)
<moveax> jau ich behandle 13:03 die error meldung von ntfsck
<jimsio> chkdsk: https://pastebin.com/wLWZ8NQh
<le_bot> Title: chkdsk - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jimsio> moveax: unter ntfsck unter linux nur der mit anderen werten
<jimsio> ja, wenn es kein ubuntu problem ist, will ich euch damit auch nicht nerven 
<moveax> jimsio: wenn du ein backup hast kannst du folgendes noch ausprobieren
<moveax> ntfsfix unter ubuntu
<jimsio> bei windowsjüngern kommt wahrscheinlich -> liegt an linux ;)
<moveax> und unter windows https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/de-DE/8f59a3b0-0a9a-4b65-9b25-839f004a2a5b/dual-boot-81-7-nach-windowsupdates-corrupt-registy-in-win7-win7-startet-nicht-mehr?forum=technetgenerelle_fragende
<le_bot> Title: Dual Boot 8.1 / 7 nach Windowsupdates corrupt registy in Win7, Win7 startet nicht mehr (at social.technet.microsoft.com)
<moveax> ich habe bessere erfahrungen mit ntfsfix
<moveax> beide methoden schreiben aber daten und können files kaputt machen
<moveax> also wenn kein backup, dann wenigstens die daten die du noch lesen kannst backupen
<jimsio> ja, dann werde ich das wohl machen müssen. 
<jimsio> danke, dass ihr euch zeit genommen habt
<moveax> erinnert mich aber an kaputte usb sticks, da geht ein ordner nach dem anderen flöten
<nagetier> Kann denn am Quellrechner selber auf die Daten zugegriffen werden?
<jimsio> wäre ärgerlich. aus dem letzten jahr und eigentlich kaum beschäftigt
<jimsio> unter ubuntu läuft es tadellos
<moveax> wie heisst denn der ordner?
<nagetier> Du kannst also auf den Ordner zugreifen, und die Daten nutzen?
<jimsio> "Videos" - aber auch nur legale eigenaufnahmen
<moveax> hm, dirty flag wirds nicht sein
<k1l_> lass windows die platte partition mal reparieren
<jimsio> k1l_: wird wohl das beste sein
<k1l_> der hat doch eben schon gemeckert, dass da was im argen ist
<jimsio> muss aber erst mal platz fürs backup freischaufeln ^^
<k1l_> falls er den ordner jetzt weg-repariert. dann mal mit photorec drangehen
<jimsio> funfact: alter fernseher erkennt den ordner und spielt ohne probleme ab
<jimsio> k1l_: das ist mir zu heiß. mache erst mal ein backup
<moveax> ^ sehr gut
<k1l_> gut
<jimsio> habe erst heute abend zugriff auf eine zweite platte fürs backup - werd dann berichten, falls es euch interessiert
<moveax> schadet nicht :)
<jimsio> wie gesagt: vielen dank für eure mühen
<jimsio> mal eine andere frage: könnt ihr ein dock empfehlen(ubuntu-gnome-shell)? 
<jimsio> zurück von mate und will dem "echten" ubuntu mal wieder ne chance geben ;)
<moveax> da bin ich raus, ich hab mich von gnome verabschiedet. Aber hier gibt es einige https://extensions.gnome.org/
<le_bot> Title: GNOME Shell Extensions (at extensions.gnome.org)
<jimsio> moveax: was nutzt du denn? wie gesagt, will ihm noch mal eine chance geben. aber gnome shell pur ist schon anstrengend ;)
<moveax> ich nutze i3, aber das ist eher speziell. Das schöne an ubuntu ist doch das du frei bist in der ausgestaltung deines Desktops. Und gegenüber mate ist der Support besser. Aber vll gehört das auch alles schon in den offtopic channel
<martin_linux> guten abend alle zusammen 
<jokrebel> hi
<martin_linux>  habe meine nvidia karte immer noch nicht richtig zum laufen bekommen :(
<jokrebel> wie war der letzte Stand der Analyse?
<martin_linux> treiber sind da aber egal was ich mache oder einstelle kriege das tearing nicht weg weder in fenstern noch bei videos 
<jokrebel> auch mit den propiretären NVidia Treibern (die brauchen eine reboot!)?
<martin_linux> ist ja einer und der ist auch getestet steht dahinter in klammern
<martin_linux> also habe das via steuerzentrale gemacht 
<martin_linux> zusätzliche treiber
<martin_linux> und laut nvidia wird meine karte bei diesem treiber unterstüzt
<DaVu> Was ist es für ne Karte?
<jokrebel> hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden.
<martin_linux> das ist eine laptop graka nvidia 540m
<jokrebel> ein Screen?
<martin_linux> ??
<martin_linux> ja
<martin_linux> aber über hdmi das gleiche 
<DaVu> Welcher Treiber ist installiert?
<DaVu> Also welche Version?
<martin_linux> 384.90
<DaVu> und der kommt aus dem Repo?
<DaVu> aus dem Ubuntu repo?
<martin_linux> ja unter steuerzentrale zusätzliche treiber habe ich den installiert
<DaVu> ok...wundert mich ein wenig, dass so ein neuer Treiber da schon drin ist
<martin_linux> echt wieso ??
<DaVu> Ich würde aber einfach mal vermuten, dass die gt540m einfach ein wenig zu alt ist, um mit diesem Treiber zu funnktioieren
<DaVu> grundlegend hast du ja ein Bild
<DaVu> hast aber halt tearing
<martin_linux> richtig 
<DaVu> welches Ubuntu?
<DaVu> hast du auch den 340er mal probiert?
<martin_linux> 16.04.3
<martin_linux> habe ubuntu mate
<DaVu> hast du auch mal den 340er versucht?
<martin_linux> ne noch nicht 
<DaVu> das würde ich vielleicht mal testen
<martin_linux> ok dann machen ich das ebent mal 
<DaVu> wenn das auch nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis liefer, dann vielleicht man den 304er
<martin_linux> ok 
<martin_linux> aber an der ubuntu version kann es nicht liegen oder ?? 
<DaVu> Unter LibreELEC verwenden wir für die GGT520 auch den 304er, wenn ich richtig liege
<DaVu> nein, das sollte es nicht ausmachen. 
<martin_linux> ok dann probiere ich jetzt erstmal ebent dem 340 
<DaVu> ja, und ggf auch den älteren
<DaVu> Deine Karte ist halt schon 7 Jahre alt...da wirds halt irgendwann eng ;)
<martin_linux> ok und ne andere frage alles über den laptop screen oder ist das egal wenn ich es über hdmi machen ??
<DaVu> die 384er Treiber laufen halt gut auf den 10er Karten von NVidia
<martin_linux> ahh ok
<DaVu> bleibt erstmal auf dem Screen. Manche Laptops haben hin und wieder für die externe grafik-ausgabe eine andere GPU. Mag mich da aber auch irren
<martin_linux> ne habe noch eine intel gpu
<DaVu> Höre das aber nicht zum ersten mal, dass da Intel und NVidia als GPU verbaut ist
<DaVu> ah, siehst du
<DaVu> hast du denn über HDMI auch tearing?
<martin_linux> ja
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> Ich frage mich immer, wann welche GPU eingesetzt wird. 
<DaVu> vielleicht kann jemand anderer mehr dazu sagen
<martin_linux> ok dann probiere ich es mal über den laptop screen
<jokrebel> oh! so ein Hybid-Ding? 
<DaVu> Ich mache jetzt erstmal Feierabend und mache mich auf den Heimweg. Viel Glück
<martin_linux> ich weiss es auch nicht wann welche gpu läuft
<DaVu> jokrebel: ja, scheint so
<jokrebel> +r
<DaVu> irgendwie nerven die Dinger :D
<martin_linux> manchmal habe ich das gefühl das er selbst über den laptop screen hin und her wechselt
<martin_linux> also die gpu
<DaVu> das bezweifele ich
<martin_linux> danke schön.schönene feierabend
<DaVu> Meine Vermutung ist, dass der Screen ggf. über Intel läuft, der HDMI aber über NVidia
<DaVu> sicher bin ich mir aber nicht
<DaVu> kann auch anders sein
<martin_linux> mhh 
<martin_linux> naja ich probiere mal die treiber durch 
<jokrebel> martin_linux: Such mal nach Hybrid Nvidia Intel und ich glaub bumblebee
<jokrebel> kenn ich aber (gott sei dank) nur vom hörensagen
<martin_linux> ja so weit ich weiss wird bublebee nicht mehr unterstützt bzw nicht mehr weiter entwickelt 
<martin_linux> stand glaube ich auf ubuntu wiki
<jokrebel> dann -> problem
<martin_linux> och nööö
<Indy73c> kurze frage wenn ich ein Notebook mit Ubuntu habe auf dem Windows als 2tes OS installiert ist, kann ich die Pre Boot Auth noch nachträglich dazu schalten oder geht das nicht mehr ?
<jokrebel> pre boot auth?
<Indy73c> ja Passwortabfrage vom LVM beim Booten
<holgersson> Wenn LVM dafür zuständig ist hängt das am Betriebssystem, und ist damit unabhängig von anderen Systemen.
<Indy73c> naja so einfach ist das nicht ich kann das zwar beim Setup anglicken bin aber alles andere als eion Spezialist dafür aber das verschlüssselt doch auch GRUP
<Rolfi_> Guten Abend! Cloud-Frage eines Seniors: Kann man in Ubuntu 16.04 LTS  die Magenta-Cloud genauso (d.h. mit Dateistruktur) synchronisieren wie bei Dropbox?
<Rolfi_> Bisher muß ich jede Datei einzeln zur Magenta-Cloud hochladen
<jokrebel> soweit ich weiß, kann man die schon per (wie war das? webdav?) einbinden
<Rolfi_> Kann mir dabei jemand bitte helfen?
<Fussel> *nach magenta google*...
<Rolfi_> Okay.
<Fussel> jups, der dropboxclient müsste anpassbar sein...
<Fussel> und da fängts an ;)
<Rolfi_> Danke. Ich such mal unter webdav. Danke!
<jokrebel> soweit ich weiß (hab es leider grad nicht am Start) sollte das sogar in Nautilus einbindbar sein
<Rolfi_> Das wäre schön. Ich such mal. Danke.
<Fussel> haja, die telekom will ja auch eigentlich nix böses
<Fussel> hilfreich wäre... was machst du damit?... wech issa
<Fussel> kam bestimmt auch frisch von windings :D
<Fussel> nicht gewohnt, das man auf ne aussage nachdenken und recherchieren muss :D
<gandaro> Hey. Wenn ich versuche, mich zu einem bestimmten Access Point zu verbinden, dann krieg ich das hier im `dmesg` angezeigt: https://bpaste.net/raw/7b27eae0edf6
<gandaro> Sieht nach einem Bug im Kernel aus, oder?
<k1l> ja, ist eine kernel panic
<k1l> boote mal im grub einen älteren kernel und gucke ob das immernoch so ist.
<tomreyn> oder auch mal nen non-tainted kernel probieren
<tomreyn> aber esr ist ja schon weg
<tomreyn> das ist auch kein offizielles kernelpaket oder?
<tomreyn>  /build/linux-yM3O3R/linux-4.4.0
<tomreyn> also kein ubuntu kernelpaket aus 'main' meine ich
<tomreyn> ist auch 'nur' ein oops und kein panic
<ralle_techno> hallo,hier ist koten von vorgestern 
<ralle_techno> kennt ihr einen fileuploader womit man files zu sämtlichen clouds abloaden kann ?
<k1l> das ist eher eine frage für #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder?
<ralle_techno> keine ahnung kenn mich noch nich so mit irc aus
<ralle_techno> ich versuchs mal
<k1l> ja, #ubuntu-de ist nur für den technischen ubuntu support. daher der offtopic kanal
<ralle_techno> ok,lieben dank
<ralle_techno> schönen abend ech 
<ralle_techno> euch 
<basalt> hallo, ich brauche eure hilfe, ich bekomme ein foto nicht auf ein 10x15 cm fotopapier, hab schon viele programme benutzt, vorschau sieht immer super aus, aber das resultat am papier ist echt komisch, abgeschnitten
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-14
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Ich habe Bluetooth kopfhörer mit denen ich mich nicht verbinden kann. Der Bluetooth indicator wechselt andauernd zwischen verbunden & nicht verbunden. Nach ein paar mal wechseln wird die Verbindung abgebrochen
<ghostcube> !bluetooth
<le_bot> Informationen zu Bluetooth finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth
<Anticom> dmesg zeigt nichts was hilft. Wenn ich versuche via blueman zu koppeln schmiert mir blueman ab
<Anticom> ghostcube: sorry aber nicht wirklich hilfreich :) Mit anderen Bluetooth audio devices kann ich mich problemlos verbinden
<ghostcube> tja dann mieser kopfhörer
<stevieh> Anticom: pairing hat geklappt?
<Anticom> stevieh: keine ahnung, wenn pairing "koppeln" heißt, dann nein
<Anticom> genau da schmiert mir blueman ab
<Anticom> Darüber hinaus scheint es die Kopfhöhrer zu bricken, bin mir da aber nicht sicher
<stevieh> wenn blueman abschmiert, ist da vielleicht wirklich wenig zu machen. klar, kannst noch die ganzen commandline sachen probieren.
<stevieh> ich hab bei manchen kopfhörern erfolg, wenn ich erst paire, dann ist aber noch keine a2dp verbindung aktiv. Diese wird dann vom Kopfhörer aus initiiert.
<Anticom> stevieh: dafür gibts ein kernel modul iirc
<stevieh> k.a.
<easybella> good evening
<easybella> exit
<maredebianum1> N'abend, hat chromium unter U16.04 bei euch auch ein memory leak? Wie finde ich raus, was nicht stimmt? also memory usage log für chromium etc. Ein Tab reicht, alles RAM zu brauchen nach kurzer Zeit (OK, h nicht min)
<nagetier> maredebianum1: oft wird der RAM genutzt, was gut ist, aber dann auch wieder freigegeben, falls anderweitig gebraucht .. kannst du dieses verhalten dementieren?
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-15
<nagetier> wobei für nen tab allein auch eine grenze erkennbar sein sollte
<tomreyn> maredebianum1: nee, das verhalten hab ich unter 16.04 mit amd64 architektur noch nicht beobachtet.
<k1l> wenn etwas viel raum nutzt dann sind es browser. aber memory leak?
<tomreyn> ich tippe auf extensions
<k1l> *ram
<tomreyn> shift-escape drücken kann hinweise geben
<maredebianum1> hm, der Verbrauch ist so exorbitant (16G hier), dass das definitiv nicht das normale Verhalten ist. Danke ich bin mal im Bett. Gute Nacht
<Fussel> war das jetzt nur gejammer oder eine supportanfrage?
<Fussel> mit jammern kann ich ned umgehen, aber ich kann wunderbar suporten ;)
<maredebianum1> chromium braucht hier zuviel RAM, die Frage war nach memory leak und detection
<maredebianum1> 1 TAB reicht + Zeit
<Fussel> nuja, kommt halt darauf an was man angezeigt bekomen will ohne wartezeiten durch dieses "lahme" internet
<Fussel> um so weniger man warten will um so mehr ram braucht man nunmal
<Fussel> chromium ist nunmal auf schnelles internet ausgelegt, und man will nicht warten bis die seite sich aufgebaut hat. links2 braucht so zb. ga keinen ram
<maredebianum1> nee, das nicht caching oder sowas, echter RAM-Verbrauch. Das Verhalten ist neu, ich habe sonst schon öfter mal > 100 Tabs offen, ohne die Problematik.
<maredebianum1> in chromium habe ich histograms entdeckt, da steht eine Menge drin, vielleicht kann ich das mal beobachten chrome://chrome-urls/ hat da viellelicht noch weiteres...
<maredebianum1> und es gibt sogar einen taskmanager im chrome
<maredebianum1> da kann man extenstion RAM beobachten..
<maredebianum1> und einzelne Tabs, also damit müsste es gehen
<christoph> was ist der schnelleste weg in ubuntu ein pdf in dessen seiten zu splitten ?
<ppq> christoph, pdfsam ist ganz ok
<christoph> das schmeißt mir leider eine exception
<ppq> die version aus den paketquellen?
<christoph> jap
<ppq> hm sonst pdftk (cli allerdings)
<sdx23> pdfjam für cli, pdfshuffler hat auch gui und ist imo nett
<christoph> das hat geklappt
<christoph> danke
<christoph> (pdftk)
<ghosty_> irc://irc.xerologic.net/ULTRA-XERO
<jokrebel> ghosty_: was willst Du uns damit sagen?
<orange__> hallo, wie kann ich einen link als shortcut auf meinem desktop einrichten?
<orange__> so ich hab es mittlerweile geschafft von firefox das lesezeichen auf den bildschirm zu ziehen. dort kann ich den link jedoch nicht bewegen, also an eine andere stelle schieben.
<_moep_> orange__: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien/
<le_bot> Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> orange__: Da wär vermutlich erst mal die Desktopumgebung interessant, welche Du nutzt
<orange__> wo trage ich an die webseiten adresse ein? ich benutze gnome.
<orange__> also ich kann auch den langen weg gehen über https://askubuntu.com/questions/359492/create-a-shortcut-for-url wie hier beschrieben. also die datei bei /usr/share/applications als zb askubuntu.deskop abspeichern und dann das ganze auf den desktop kopieren. dann kann ich den link leider immer noch nicht bewegen
<le_bot> Title: Create a shortcut for URL? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<orange__> ich bekomme die fehlermeldung: Error opening file '/': Is a directory
<sdx23> orange__: was meinst du mit "bewegen"? Und welche Desktopumgebung hast du?
<jokrebel> du meinst "das Icon verschieben"?
<jokrebel> sdx23: Gnome sagte er zumindest um 17:45:38
<orange__> sry war einkaufen
<orange__> ja ich mein eben den button auf dem desktop an eine andere stelle schieben
<orange__> bei dem link für firefox geht das ohne probleme. bei der manuell erstellten verlinkung der webseite geht das nicht
<jokrebel> wär mir jetzt neu, dass ein selbst erstelltes Desktop Icon nicht wie jedes andere auch per drag&drop wo anders hin plaziert 
<jokrebel> platziert werden könnte.
<jokrebel> sollte (hab grad kein Gnome hier um es zu testen) auch bei Gnome klappen
<jokrebel> also: anklicken und linke Maustaste festhalten -> zu nem (wirklich freien!) anderen Platz ziehen -> dort per "Maustaste wieder los lassen" ablegen
<jokrebel> orange__: ---^      falls Du mal grad nicht spontan und ohne bescheid zu sagen was anderes machst ;-)
<jokrebel> weil: beim verschieben eines Icons bekommt man selten "17:57:27   orange__ | ich bekomme die fehlermeldung: Error opening file '/': Is a directory"
<jokrebel> !next?
<le_bot> next is <replay> keiner weiß, ob dem User nun geholfen wurde oder nicht. Aber trotzdem; das Leben geht weiter! Nächste Anliegen bitte ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-16
<whizzly> guten morgen
<whizzly> ich bin gerade unsicher, wieso meine usb 3 Platte nicht die Geschwindigkeiten erreicht, die sie mal hatte. Ich habe direkt auf die usb platte installiert und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten-Geschwindigkeitstest/ ausgeführt
<le_bot> Title: Festplatten-Geschwindigkeitstest › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<whizzly> es werden Werte um die 100 Mb/Sek erreicht
<whizzly> müssten die nicht höher sein?
<ppq> nein, 100 MByte/s sind schon sehr gut für eine ext. hdd über usb
<whizzly> ich dachte usb 3.0 liegt bei ca. 600 Mb/s
<whizzly> theoretisch zumindest :-)
<ppq> das ist nur das theoretische maximum von usb3, der flaschenhals ist aber die hdd
<whizzly> danke
<ppq> die sequentielle datenrate, die die hdd schafft, hängt auch davcon ab ob gerade innen oder außen auf den plattern geschrieben wird
<ppq> außen ist schneller, da höhere geschwindigkeit bei gleicher rotationsgeschwindigkeit
<whizzly> ja, verstehe
<whizzly> bis dann
<ppq> ok
#ubuntu-de 2017-12-17
<flodders> hallo! ich möchte das kommando "sudo shutdown -h 01:30" per autostart ausführen. kann mir jemand sagen, wie man das elegant machen kann?
<jokrebel> ich nehm für sowas ja einfach gshutdown
<jokrebel> ach ne - qshutdown hab ich auf dem Rechner in Benutzung flodders 
<jokrebel> flodders: Ansonstens https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren/#Herunterfahren-per-Terminal
<le_bot> Title: Herunterfahren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Bei Unity den Befehl einfach bei "Startprogramme" hinzufügen sollte gehn
<jokrebel> Ich hab hier auch ein Komandozeilentool welches ich damit starte       /home/user/Arbeitsfläche/script/startscript.sh
<jokrebel> aber auch nur als script, weil mehrere Befehlszeilen drin enthalten sind flodders 
<flodders> jokrebel, die aktuelle ubuntu hat doch kein unity mehr... deshalb hab ich auch noch keine für mich funktionierende anleitung gefunden.
<flodders> ich suche eine möglichkeit, den befehl einfach per autostart auszuführen. manche schreiben dafür ein bash script, aber ich kriege das nicht zur ausführung 
<jokrebel> flodders: qshutdown inclusive automatischer Start beim Hochfahren über "Startprogramme" klappt hier sogar auf einem Ubuntu 18.04
<mba> Hallo zusammen, Ich habe Probleme bei der Installation von Ubuntu (16.04, 16.04 gnome und 17.10) auf der zotac zbox c1327. Zum einen bekomme ich beim start vom Live-Stick mce errors. Der Installer startet ohne Bildschirmausgabe. Laut Intel Processor Testing Tool ist von seiten der Hardware aber alles ok und auch windows 10 läuft ohne Probleme. Die Installation von Fedor hat funktioniert, was mich vermuten lässt, das beim Installer i
<mba> rgendwas mit den Grafiktreibern nicht funktioniert.
<jokrebel> was ist das denn genau für Hardware? Kann die x86 mit 64bit überhaupt?
<mba> Intel Celeron N3450
<mba> also 64bit
<mba> Hier mal der output von lspci
<mba> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Celeron N3350/Pentium N4200/Atom E3900 Series Host Bridge (rev 0b)
<mba> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
<mba> 	Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<mba> 	Latency: 0
<sdx23> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<martin__> servus
<mba> Ok, danke
<mba> lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/26200938/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mba> lsmod (Fedora) http://paste.ubuntu.com/26200939/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> mba: Aber ich les da was von Atom ... das wär dann kein x86 ;-)
<jokrebel> IIRC
<sash_> Doch
<jokrebel> oh! na gut
<mba> Ich habe gerade mal den alternate installer von lubuntu probiert, hier komme ich immerhin bis zur Hardware Erkennung, dann bleibt der Monitor aber blau
<Frickelpit> ggfs mal mit ein paar Bootoptionen wie xforcevesa o.ä. booten
<Frickelpit> !Bootoptionen
<le_bot> Dieser Artikel erläutert ausgewählte Bootoptionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen
<mba> Ich denke es ist eher ein Problem mit der integrierten Grafikkarte, diese scheint nicht korrekt erkannt zu werden, (Intel Corporation Device 5a85) Hier würde ich eher sowas wie Intel HD Graphics 500 erwarten
<mba> Ok, probier ich, danke
<martin__> weiss jemand zufällig wie man sich System relevante Daten, sich anzeigen lassen kann auf dem Desktop z.B Temperaturen usw gibt es da ein Programm?
<sdx23> !conky
<le_bot> Informationen zu Conky finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky
<sdx23> martin__: Conky ist da der Klassiker. Gibt sicher auch noch andere, aber zum Anfang würde ich dort mal schauen.
<martin__> vielen lieben dank. Habe endlich den Sprung von Windows aus Linux Ubuntu geschafft
<mba> Vielen Dank, xforcevesa scheint schon mal zu helfen!
<jokrebel> martin__: psensors
<martin__> habe ich. würde mir aber gerne wie in so einer Art Desktop Applet mir die wichtigen Daten anzeigen lassen.
<jokrebel> martin__: Dann vielleicht tatsächlich conky oder (falls es das noch gibt) https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GKrellM/
<le_bot> Title: GKrellM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<martin__> ok danke schaue ich mir auch mal an. was wäre denn für einen Anfänger für den Anfang am besten ==
<martin__> ??
<jokrebel> so zum etwas in Ubuntu Einlesen?
<jokrebel> !einsteiger
<le_bot> Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<martin__> ja da bin ich sehr oft ^^
<martin__> ne meinte jetzt bezogen auf conky zb
<jokrebel> wurde doch auch schon verlinkt
<jokrebel> !conky
<le_bot> Informationen zu Conky finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky
<martin__> weiss ich doch. lese mich da gerade eine bin dabei meine config datei in das Homeverzeichnis zu erstellen
<jokrebel> ansonsten hier fragen wenn Du spezielleres erklärt brauchst dazu
<martin__> mache ich versuche es erstmal mit google und youtube 
<jokrebel> martin__: Mein conky hier sieht zB. so aus http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/17/1217/h_1513513420_6116567_dc224c110e.jpeg
<martin__> genau so etwas habe ich vor 
 * jokrebel hält nichts von youtube/video-Anleitungen
<martin__> da müssten dann nur noch den temps rein 
<martin__> echt nicht ?? wieso ??
<jokrebel> das zu erklären wäre nun zu sehr offtopic für diesen Kanal
<martin__> ok
<martin__> gibt es denn einen off chat einen Privaten oder so ?? 
<martin__> habe jetzt eine conky config datei wie kriege ich die jetzt in mein home verzeichnis kopiert ??
<martin__> geht das nur über terminal und mit root ??
<jokrebel> ohne root
<jokrebel> und eigentlich sollte das sogar grafisch über den Dateimanager klappen. Einfach die .conkyrc in deinem "persönlichen Ordner" ablegen
<jokrebel> und ja, es gibt auch ein Offtopic-Kanal
<jokrebel> !offtopic
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<martin__> ok danke. habe die conky.txt abgelegt in /home/meinBenutzername
<jokrebel> Damit sie als Configurationsdatei "wirkt" muss sie aber      .conkyrc       heißen
<jokrebel> auch der Punkt ist wichtig
<martin__> wie kriege ich das denn hinn ?? ^^
<martin__> habe nur die txt datei
<jokrebel> im terminal?
<jokrebel> mv conky.txt .conkyrc
<jokrebel> mv wie move
<martin__> ach so mv ist move ^^
<martin__> sry habe noch nicht alle befehle so drauf 
<sdx23> oder halt einfach die Datei umbennen - im Dateimanager.
<martin__> habe ich versucht dann macht er automatisch wieder eine txt datei draus
<jokrebel> martin__: Das dauert seine Zeit. Du machst Dich glaub eh recht gut
<martin__> naja mein drucker läuft schonmal ^^ das war ein kampf hehe
<martin__> drucker über wlan
<martin__> canon pixma mx870
<martin__> ich habe über 4 std gebraucht hehe
<jokrebel> wie gesagt - fürs Offtopic gibt es den Nachbarkanal
<martin__> ok sry.kommt nicht mehr vor
<martin__> so und wie bekomme ich jetzt die temp sensoren da noch rein 
<martin__> ?
<jokrebel> vermutlich brauchst Du da mindestens auch das Paket sensors ... da ich für die Temperaturen aber psensors nutze hab ich das auch nie versucht in conky zu integrieren. Sollte aber gehn soweit is mal sah
<martin__> ok probiere es mal mit dem paket sensors 
<jokrebel> martin__: https://askubuntu.com/questions/235713/how-to-detect-processor-correct-temperature-in-conky
<le_bot> Title: How to detect processor correct temperature in conky - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814367
<le_bot> Title: [SOLVED] Conky / CPU Temp (at ubuntuforums.org)
<jokrebel> aber! lesen und verstehen - stures copy&paste kann schon auch mal in die Hölle führen ;-)
<martin__> ich versuche beides 
<jokrebel> ah und das Paket hieß lm-sensors https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors/
<le_bot> Title: Lm sensors › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<martin__> habe ich gerade installiert 
<martin__> also lm sensors
<Huskar> Hallo, ich habe lag bei Bluetooth-Audio, hat jemand Erfahrung dies zu beheben?
<jokrebel> hatten wir das nicht letzten schon mal hier?
<Huskar> ja, aber bisher noch nicht heboben.
<jokrebel> sorry wenn ich (wir?) jetzt nicht mehr wissen was da diesbezüglich alles schon versucht und abgefragt wurde
<Huskar> kP. Nach Abspielstart, egal ob Audio oder Video Datei, fängt Audio etwa nach 30 sec an kurz zu stottern und hat dann etwa 1 sec Verzögerung.
<Huskar> Bisher habe ich einige Tools installiert, was aber nichts gebracht hat.
<jokrebel> das war die Ausgangssituation. Da kann ich mich grad noch dunkel erinnern. Ich (zB.) musste dann aber weg und hab deshalb das nachfolgende nicht mehr mitbekommen. Bitte fasse doch alles noch mal kurz zusammen was versucht wurde und zwar konkret (nicht: "einige tools")
<jokrebel> Aussagen wie "ging nicht" sind auch absolut nicht zielführend. Besser: konkrete Fehlermeldungen
<martin__> CPU Temp:${alignr}${hwmon temp 1}°C
<martin__> was ist in dem script falsch ??
<martin__> kriege in den temp anzeigen immer ein Ä mit drinne
<Huskar> eff,  ich habe verschiedene Player und verschiedene Empfangsgeräte probiert. Lag tritt bei allen in Ubuntu auf. In Win7 ist es ohne Verzögerung. Ich hatte 17.04 installiert, es ging einwandfrei, dann als 17.10 rauskamm habe ich nicht upgetadet, habe aber apt update und apt upgrade ausgeführt, nun gibt es da Problem.
<Huskar> das Blueman-applet habe ich installiert, wo ich einiges steuern kann, habe bishen rumgespielt ohne Verbesserung
<jokrebel> martin__: hast Du den lm_sensors Artikel durchgelesen und hast Du auf der Konsole inzwischen korrekte Anzeigen der Werte?
<martin__> ja im terminal wird unter sensors alles normal angezeigt
<jokrebel> martin__: Zeig mal die exakte Ausgabe von conky
<martin__> https://pastebin.com/YMered7N
<le_bot> Title: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> das ist vielleicht die Ausgabe von sensors, aber nicht von conky
<martin__> ach so sry falsch verstanden
<martin__> willst du nen screen oder wie jetzt ??
<Huskar> Ich habe jetzt genauer beobachtet, das stottern fängt genau nach einer Minute an
<Huskar> Vielleicht ist es ein Energiesparmodus?
<martin__> jokrebel ??
<jokrebel> martin__: wie gesagt hab ich nie in conky versucht auch sensorwerte anzeigen zu lassen
<martin__> ok 
<martin__> da schaue ich mal ein wenig und bastel mal weiter 
<martin__> also die sensoren sind drinne aber habe irgendwo einen scriptfehler
<martin__> der zeigt mir immer an zb 47Ä°C
<martin__> ohne das Ä wäre es schöner. vllt hat da einer eine Idee für mich 
<jokrebel> martin__: Versuch mal anstelle von dem Grad Zeichen einfach "Grad Celsius" auszuschreiben. Ich glaub das ° macht das Problem
<martin__> probiere ich mal aus danke 
<jokrebel> half hier bei meinen Experimenten bezüglich Deines Anliegens jedenfalls martin__ 
<martin__> ahh ok cool danke da probiere ich das mal direkt aus 
<jokrebel> das mit dem Ä konnte ich nachstellen
<jokrebel> und durch Verzicht auf ° entfernen
<sdx23> martin__: http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html frage 13 hier
<le_bot> Title: Conky - Frequently Asked Questions (at conky.sourceforge.net)
<martin__> danke 
<martin__> supi das Ä ist weg 
<ac8d> servus! kann man in der bash eine liste eines download server erstellen?
<ac8d> also ich will von python.org/downloads eine liste erstellen und für ein skript weiter nutzen
<ppq> wech isser
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-10
<Bolvaron> mit welchem programm lassen sich unter windows (ja ich weiß, böses system) zwei Linux-Distros und win10 auf einen Stick machen?
<j0k> Drei OS auf einem Stick und dann auch noch alle bootfähig?
<Frickelpit> klingt nach Ü-Ei Werbung
<j0k> vor allem warum sollte man in einem Linuxlastigen Kanal wissen, wie man das unter Windows angehen sollten (falls es überhaupt klappen kann)
<Bolvaron> Nein, ich will testen, welches Linux passt
<Bolvaron> Ich wollte mir ubuntu und mint auf den Stick ziehen und dann schauen, welches passt für meine Zwecke, und für den Fall der Fälle mein altes OS in der Rückhand haben (Win10)
<nils_2> nimm einfach eine virtuelle box und installiere darauf das OS bzw. nutze linux live systeme.
<Bolvaron> genau das wollte ich ja, 2 Livesysteme auf dem Stick und dann noch win10 install-dateien drauf und dann ein Auswahlmenü
<nils_2> installiere die virtuelle box auf deinem produktivsystem (windows) und dort testest du die zwei linux distributionen. ich verstehe dein "problem" ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz
<Bolvaron> geht um die nvme unterstützung, hatte es schonmal probiert, und zum schluss hatte ich gar kein system mehr
<Bolvaron> meine primäre Bootplatte iss ne Crucial M2 Disk (Crucial P1)
<Bolvaron> eignet sich ubuntu zum spielen von windows-spielen? über wine oder ähnliches?
<k1l> !wine
<le_bot> Informationen zu Wine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<k1l> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<le_bot> Title: Create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu tutorials (at tutorials.ubuntu.com)
<Bolvaron> Danke k1l
<Bolvaron> ich les mir das mal durch, das mit wine erst wenn der Rest hinhaut
<Rochvellon> über Steam gibt es auch viele Spiele für Linux, oder über GoG
<Bolvaron> im moment spiele ich fast nur D3 und Starcraft 2 coop
<andi> Nabend, ich schau mir gerade preseed an und würde sehr gerne die Netzwerkkonfiguration anhand der MAC Adresse vom Server von dem auch das preseed File kommt nachladen. Wie kann ich innerhalb des preseed/includes Variablen benutzen? z.B. so:
<andi> d-i preseed/include string ubuntu-preseed-18.04/$NET_MAC.cfg
<andi> Die Variable selbst hab ich schon im System. Die Kernel Parameter werden ja als Environmentvariablen weitergereicht.
<benpicco> Hi, ist das nur bei mir so oder ist octave aus dem Ubuntu repo kaputt? Wenn ich es starte (octave --gui) zeigt es Garfikfehler im File Browser und friert ein
<ppq>  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/octave/4.2.2/exec/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/octave-gui: unrecognized option '--gui'
<ppq> ist das paket "octave" in den normalen ubuntu 18.04 repos, das ich hier gerade installiert hab
<ppq> benpicco, ohne optionen startet es hier mit gui, fehlerfrei
<benpicco> hm bin auf 19.10, da gibt's kein octave-gui binary mehr 
<ppq> ah, ok
<ppq> https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/amd64/octave/filelist
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – File list of package octave/eoan/amd64 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> doch, gibt es
<ppq> benpicco, was passiert denn, wenn du es ohne optionen startest?
<benpicco> ppq: dann startet die CLI version
<benpicco> (ja auch bei octave-gui)
<ppq> benpicco, könnte das mit den konfigurationsdateien in deinem home zu tun haben?
<ppq> oder benutzt octave das alternativen-system um zu entscheiden, welche version gestartet wird?
<ppq> hm ne, letzteres zumindest nicht, wie es aussieht
<benpicco> hab mal ~/.config/octave gelöscht, dass hat jedenfalls nicht geholfen
<ppq> dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter, sorry
<ppq> mal geschaut ob das ein schon bekannter bug ist?
<k1l> das ist von 16.04 wegen qt fehlern: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/octave/+bug/1665201
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1665201 “octave-gui crashed when using its internal editor” : Bugs : octave package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<benpicco> hab nun die Version von flathub installiert, die läuft ohne Probleme und ist auch neuer (5.1.0)
<papachaotica> Nabend, ich hänge grade an dem Problem das ich eine Backup in cron als root mit user interaktion durchführen will, natürlich bekomme ich kein x-terminal als root auf die gui. mit su $USER -c xterm geht es wunderbar, doch das backup braucht root. kann ich die stdout ausgabe irgendwie durch | schieben oder gibt es da einen besseren weg
<papachaotica> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZsbzxyCPcD/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<laerlingSAP> papachaotica, würde es nicht reichen, storeBackup mit sudo aufzurufen statt das ganze Terminal?
<laerlingSAP> Also `x-terminal-emulator -c sudo storeBackup (...)`
<papachaotica> den Gedanken hatte ich verworfen, da ich dem User nicht noch das Passwort eingeben lassen wollte. 
<ppq> sudoers eintrag sonst
<papachaotica> gelöst, export XAUTHORITY
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-11
<p01nt3r> nabend. habe in lubuntu 18.xx in der vm eine .desktop datei. diese hat im symbol ein weisses ausrufezeichen in einem schwarzen kreis. weiss jemand, was das bedeutet?
<p01nt3r> die datei ist selbst erstellt. habe den inhalt mit anderen automatisch angelegten desktop-dateien verglichen, ich sehe nichts ungewöhnliches. die rechte sind die gleichen...
<p01nt3r> woher kommen eig. die icon-namen von z.b. dem papierkorb, es heisst in der datei einfach nur: "user-trash"?
<Robert_Zenz> p01nt3r, welche Namen und in welcher Datei?
<p01nt3r> die .desktop-datei vom papierkorb
<p01nt3r> unter "Icon=" steht da einfach nur "user-trash"
<Robert_Zenz> p01nt3r, da muesste er das Icon aus dem aktuell gesetzten Icon-Theme ziehen.
<Robert_Zenz> p01nt3r, also irgendwo im Icon Theme gibt es dann ein Icon das so heiszt, und das ist bei allen Themes gleich.
<Robert_Zenz> Also, der Name und Ort, nicht das Icon.
<p01nt3r> ja verstehe
<p01nt3r> kannst du dir erklären, woher das ausrufezeichen bei mir kommen könnte?
<p01nt3r> ich vermute, es hat was mit den rechten auf sich nur weiss ich nicht was es sein soll
<p01nt3r> vielleicht, weil die datei in einem root-pfad liegt?
<p01nt3r> also die Icon-Datei meine ich jetzt
<Robert_Zenz> Ne, fuer gewoehnlich sind das Nicht lesbare/schreibbar icons (ein X und Schloss und so)...
<p01nt3r> ich hab die gleiche .desktop auch im nativen ubuntu, da ist kein ausrufezeichen
<p01nt3r> lol, es ist weg... ^^
<Robert_Zenz> k
<p01nt3r> habe gerade rechtsklick auf die datei gemacht, da stand im kontextmenü "diese datei als vertrauenswürdig behandeln"
<p01nt3r> das hab ich angeklickt, dann war es weg lol
<Robert_Zenz> k
<Robert_Zenz> GNOME?
<p01nt3r> was spielt denn da wieder für ein undurchschaubarer mechanismus rein?
<p01nt3r> LXQT, ist Lubuntu
<Robert_Zenz> p01nt3r, das naechste mal kannst du noch "ls -l" machen um die Rechte genau zu sehen und mal "getfacl", das liefert die ganzen Access Control List Rechte (erweiterte Rechte, quasi). Darueber faellt mir nur der Mechanismus ein welcher unter Windows verwendet wird um heruntergeladene Dateien zu markieren, aber davon geh ich mal nicht aus.
<p01nt3r> ls -la hatte ich getan, daraus schloss ich, dass die rechte ok sind. getfacl shutdown.desktop liefert mir auch nur die anzeige der standard-rechte
<Robert_Zenz> Tja, keine Ahnung darueber hhinaus...vielleicht eine Eigenart des Filemanagers.
<Robert_Zenz> Achja, GVFS kann noch verwendet werden um Eigenschaften auf Dateien zu haengen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, aber da kenne ich mich so richtig gar nicht aus.
<p01nt3r> danke dir trotzdem, immerhin ist es ja jetzt gelöst. :-)
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-12
<Nicki> Moin, benutzt hier jemand BorgBackup als BackUp Software?
<Frickelpit> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Nicki> ok, ich habe ne frage zu BorgBackup. Dort wird ja ein Repo erstellt, in dem ich meine Sicherungen machen kann. Auf der Homepage von Borg habe ich jetzt gelsen, das die erste Datensicherung langer als die nächsten dauern wird, da bei den nächsten Datensicherung die Daten nicht Doppelt kopiert werden.
<Frickelpit> korrekt
<Nicki> Jetzt die frage, ich kann mit Borg auch alte Sicherungen aus der Repo löschen, wen ich das mache, kann ich nur die Synconsisierte Daten bei der zweiten Sicherung wiederherstellen, oder alle?
<Nicki> Oder weiß borg dann, das die NICHT syncronisierte Daten bei der ersten Sicherung nicht gelöscht werden sollen.
<NTQ> Hi. Wie kann ich eine IPSec Xauth PSK Verbindung mit Ubuntu aufbauen? Ich habe schon vpnc und l2tp versucht, aber letzteres war glaube ich schon das falsche Protokoll. Ich sehe immer nur, dass es nicht funktioniert, aber nicht warum. Mit meinem Android-Handy funktioniert es tadellos.
<drc> Was ist denn da auf der anderen Seite? 
<NTQ> drc: Ein Bintec RS123. Hab Ipsec IKEv1 mit PSK und XAUTH drin, phase1 ist aes256-sha256-modp1024 und phase ist aes256-sha256 und nopfs.
<NTQ> bin kurz afk
<NTQ> Mir würde wahrscheinlich auch weiterhelfen wie ich ohne den networkmanager ein profil anlegen kann, denn die GUI scheint ziemlich minimalistisch zu sein. Da kann man nicht so viel einstellen.
<drc> vpnc ist eigentlich schon die richtige variante
<drc> wenn du das nicht zum laufen kriegst, kannst du aber auch den "normalen" vpnc-client benutzen
<drc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VPNC/
<le_bot> Title: VPNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<drc> alternativ kannst du mal probieren, strongswan (entweder direkt oder per nm-plugin) zu benutzen
<drc> das kann auch ikev1
<NTQ> drc: strongswan kann auch ikev1 per gui? per terminal kenne ich das schon. hab damit vor jahren mal eine site-2-site verbindung aufbauen müssen. GUI wäre aber natürlich hübscher.
<drc> sollte gehen, jo
<NTQ> den vpnc clienten probiere ich mal. Danke.
<NTQ> Ich kriege mit dem Kommandozeilentool ein "response was invalid [1]:  (ISAKMP_N_INVALID_EXCHANGE_TYPE)(7)" Aber vielleicht sollte ich mal eine richtige Konfigurationsdatei anlegen.
<drc> das klingt jetzt erstmal nach konfigurationsproblemen
<NTQ> Ich weiß nicht, was ich für die IPSec ID angeben soll. Das gibt's bei ANdroid nicht und es geht ja trotzdem
<drc> das ist der IPSec-Gruppenname
<NTQ> Ja, schon. Aber da kann ich bei Android beliebiges eintragen und es geht immer.
<drc> Bei meinem Android heißt das IPsec Identifier, soweit ich weiß
<NTQ> genau
<drc> Sollte aber auch ohne gehen
<drc> Einfach leer lassen, afaik kommt vpnc damit klar
<NTQ> ah, moment. Kann es sein, dass vpnc nur aggressive mode kann?
<NTQ> Ich hab den Router auf main mode stehen.
<drc> vpnc kann eigentlich beides … wenn du einen gruppennamen hast, macht er automatisch agressive
<drc> kannst du aber mit "aggrmode=yes|no" in der konfigurationsdatei auch manuell erzwingen
<NTQ> aggrmode ist eine unknown configuration directive. Steht so auch nicht in man vpnc
<drc> https://linux.die.net/man/5/ipsec.conf
<le_bot> Title: ipsec.conf(5): IPsec config/connections - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<drc> hmhm, mom
<NTQ> an der Datei war ich noch nicht. Hab es gerade nur mit /etc/vpnc/default.conf probiert 
<NTQ> /etc/ipsec.conf gehört doch zu strongswan, richtig?
<drc> jo, eigentlich ja
<drc> muss ich irgendwo falsch abgebogen sein, ignorier das am besten
<NTQ> :-D kein problem. Ich probiere aber vielleicht einfach auch mal strongswan. Müsste ja das hier sein: https://www.strongswan.org/testing/testresults/ikev1/xauth-psk/
<le_bot> Title: Test ikev1/xauth-psk (at www.strongswan.org)
<drc> ja, würde ich auch vorschlagen
<NTQ> Die nächste Challenge wird eh, dass dann auch auf Windows 10 hinzukriegen. Davor hab ich mehr Angst als vor Linux xD
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-13
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand mit prime-select aus. Ich hab jetzt endlich nvidia/intel ans laufen bekommen. jetzt würde ich gerne mit prime-select umschalten. Ich hab jeweils einen eintrag für nvidia und intel in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ stehen. Aber ich muß die immer mittauschen, sonst starte die Gui nicht.
<dreamon> Frage: wie kann ich die xorg.conf.d neu anlegen lassen. Bzw. wie kann ich das händisch machen, das er die Richtige Verwendet
<dreamon> Habs nun mit einem Script gelöst
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-14
<dreamon> Guten Abend. Verwende 18.04 und habe über hybrid grafikkarte keinen HDMI Ton. Nach viel Sucherei hab ich nun folgendes Gefunden. 
<dreamon> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1024022/linux/gtx-1060-no-audio-over-hdmi-only-hda-intel-detected-azalia/1
<dreamon> Leider ist mir das mal wieder deutlich zu Hoch. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe verwendet er intel anstelle vom nvidia hdmi audio Ausgang. 
<dreamon> Probiere mal was anderes. Ein anderes OS auf die Kiste aufsetzen obs dann läuft. 
#ubuntu-de 2019-12-15
<dreamon> Moin. Kämpfe immer noch an meinem Ubuntu Problem das ich kein HDMI Audio habe. Jetzt dachte ich schon läge am Notebook.
<dreamon> Jetzt hab ich ein Arch aus einem anderen Gerät in diese Kiste gebaut und siehe da Ton über HDMI geht sofort.
<dreamon> Ich würde nun gerne Wissen wollen, wie ich herausfinden kann worans liegt.
<tomreyn> vergleich mal die kernelversionen
<tomreyn> im zweifelsfalls musst du ggf. den LTSE / HWE stack installieren (falls du den noch nicht hattest)
<dreamon> tomreyn, Guten Morgen. Das haben wir schon mal gemacht mit dem HWE Stack. Führte aber zu keinem Erfolg
<dreamon> Gab dann andere Probleme, deswegen mußte ich wieder zum alten Kernel zurück
<dreamon> Dachte immer das der Ton durch die Nvidia laufen muß. Und hab extra in den Hybrid Nvidia Prime installiert und auch zum laufen gebracht.
<dreamon> Aber der Ton ist immer noch nicht greifbar.
<dreamon> Auffällig ist das alsamixer unter arch, 5 spif Ausgänge anzeigt und unter Ubuntu nur einen.
<dreamon> Natürlich sind unter Arch die ganzen Packete viel viel aktueller.
<dreamon> tomreyn, wo kann ich sehen welchen Treiber er gerade wirklich verwendet. nvidia/intel. Wenn ich lspci -k ausführe, wir mir "in use" sowohl bei i915 als auch bei nvida angezeigt.
<tomreyn> dreamon: das legt der grafikserver (X11/wayland) ad hoc beim starten fest, wenn es nicht fest in deren konfigurationsdateien hinterlegt ist. im systemd journal kannst du sehen dass bei der grafikserver-initialisierung geloggt wird welche hardware und welche treiber identifiziert und verwendet werden.
<dreamon> tomreyn, Bei Arch und Ubuntu ist das identisch?
<tomreyn> vermutlich ja
<tomreyn> ich hab aber keine nvidia-hardware hier und somit auch nur wenig kenntnisse über den proprietären nvidia-treiber und dessen hdmi-audio-support.
<dreamon> mist muß frühstück.. melde mich
<tomreyn> wenn du Xorg verwendest sollte dir    xrandr --listproviders    ausgeben welche grafikkarten verfügbar sind und welche primär verwendet wird (die mit der niedrigeren ID)
<dreamon> tomreyn, Er zeigt nur eine an(bei beiden Geräten) 
<dreamon> Providers: number : 1
<dreamon> Provider 0: id: 0x46 cap: 0xf, Source Output, Sink Output, Source Offload, Sink Offload crtcs: 3 outputs: 4 associated providers: 0 name:modesetting
<dreamon> Leider sind auch keine Namen bei, die etwas sinnvolles daraus interpretieren liesen.
<dreamon> Unterschiedlich zwischen beiden Geräten ist nur der cap: 0xf und 0x9. sonst identisch
<tredory> Guten Abend zusammen.
<tredory> ich muss jetzt mal hier Fragen, ich versuche seit 1 1/2 h eine möglichkeit zu finden in meinem Ubuntu 19.10 in der Anwendungsübersicht die Anwendungen irgendwie in Gruppen zu sortieren. Nichts funktioniert ... Habe bisher versucht über "Ubuntu-Software" die Aps in Kategorien zu gruppieren (z.b. Internet / Spiele / Office / Media).
<tredory> Damit versiebt er aber interessanterweise nur ein paar Apps in den Ordner nicht alle, denke wo es nicht funktioniert sind die snaps
<tredory> Wie bekomme ich das hin, es kann doch nicht sein das so etwas elementares nicht geht ? bereue schon fast nicht xubuntu installiert zu haben
<tredory> jetzt hab ich menulibre installiert ... in dieser Software sind die Anwendungen alle schon in Kategorien einsortiert. wie bekomm ich das in der Anwendungs ansicht von ubuntu jetzt auch hin ?
<tredory> ich geb auf was ein mist. dabei gibts doch in der übersicht unten schon "Tabs" um häufige und Alle Anwendungen anzuzeigen, da könnte man doch Optimal noch Kategorien hinzufügen.
<ring0> tredory, mir würde spontan nur das applications menu einfallen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Shell/Extensions/%C3%9Cbersicht/
<le_bot> Title: Übersicht › Extensions › GNOME Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tredory> ring0, danke immerhin eine notlösung. werd aber dann wohl doch bald nochmal neuinstallieren mit Mate oberfläche. werde mit der gnome shell nicht warm. nix halbes und nix ganzes ...
<ring0> tredory, es gibt viele extensions, durch die sich die oberfläche enorm anpassen lässt. es gibt auch den classic mode
<ring0> tredory, du brauchst auch nicht neuinstallieren, sondern nur das entsprechende desktop paket zu installieren und beim login screen entsprechend auswählen. praktisch auch zum testen
<ring0> z.b. für mate: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MATE/
<le_bot> Title: MATE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> paket ubuntu-mate-desktop
<ring0> hier sind alle ubuntu varianten gelistet fyi: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Derivate/
<le_bot> Title: Derivate › Ubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> falls du eine umgebung gefunden hast, die dir gefällt, kannst du die verworfenen auch entfernen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren/
<le_bot> Title: Desktopumgebung deinstallieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tredory> danke euch !
<p01nt3r> nabend. gibt es eine anwendung, welche videos auf fehler prüfen kann? habe im netz nichts finden können.
<ppq> ffmpeg -v error -i file.avi -f null - 2>error.log
<ppq> erster google hit btw
<p01nt3r> komisch, warum seh ich sowas nicht? danke.
